# New thread



## tree MDS

Might take a little time to come together, but this is where I’ll be posting from now on. I just (respectfully of course) think it’s time for a change. So let’s do it.

This should be a place where we can all discuss tree work/equipment, and post pics (stills welcome, as well as videos lol) like men, without the bs we’ve had going on in the past. Let us all get a fresh start!! After all, we’re supposed to be grown men here. Let’s try and act like it!

There, I did it! Now let’s ****ing go, you pussies!!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

So here is the view from my office tonight. I’m not lonely at all, just finger tenting and thinking of how much ass kicking is going to take place this year. I am ready. Done with this winter crap!!

Like my favorite crane op says, “just cut the ****ing tree” lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I think this should be the kind of thread that all of us should feel welcome to post in. New guys as well. You don’t have to be master tree guys to post in my thread, just good dudes with something slightly relevant or interesting to offer is all.


----------



## ckliff




----------



## tree MDS

ckliff said:


>



The MDS thread is gonna be the real deal, dude,, so I’m glad you stocked up on the popcorn, you’re gonna need it!


----------



## tree MDS

I am also hoping that maybe in time we can get some of our valuable members from the past back as well. That would be nice.


----------



## bck

I’ll ask the first question , why the omme lift ?


----------



## tree MDS

I did the usual internet searching, etc., saw a few posts related to that model from people like Dave with branch manager, Phil from AS (Smallwood), etc. So I contacted Phil since I kind of knew him from the site years back. Phil bought the slightly smaller machine. He had some problems with it but said if he had it to do over again he would’ve bought the 2750, said he knew people that bought them and just ran them without significant issues. That and they’ve been making that model for a wanna say something like a decade. Also, when I called the guy at Tracked Lifts, he had a pretty good pitch pointing out how that was what the big companies were buying, how long they’ve been in production, etc. That and the Ash borer sold me.

I actually managed to copy and paste the above from a pm conversation I was having with someone last week that asked me the same question. I kinda cringed when you asked it again, but that saved a lot of effort. Major advances here lol.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I did the usual internet searching, etc., saw a few posts related to that model from people like Dave with branch manager, Phil from AS (Smallwood), etc. So I contacted Phil since I kind of knew him from the site years back. Phil bought the slightly smaller machine. He had some problems with it but said if he had it to do over again he would’ve bought the 2750, said he knew people that bought them and just ran them without significant issues. That and they’ve been making that model for a wanna say something like a decade. Also, when I called the guy at Tracked Lifts, he had a pretty good pitch pointing out how that was what the big companies were buying, how long they’ve been in production, etc. That and the Ash borer sold me.
> 
> I actually managed to copy and paste the above from a pm conversation I was having with someone last week that asked me the same question. I kinda cringed when you asked it again, but that saved a lot of effort. Major advances here lol.


Haha


----------



## tree MDS

There’s a lot of things I like about them. The configuration of the lower “scissors” (just how I think of it, not a technical term) style booms and “zero tail swing”, coupled with 52 working feet of side reach, make it a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> There’s a lot of things I like about them. The configuration of the lower “scissors” (just how I think of it, not a technical term) style booms and “zero tail swing”, coupled with 52 working feet of side reach, make it a pretty sweet deal.


Eventually I’ll need a lift. We still figure out how to get it done with out one. My plan was this year but I’m going to see how the season goes first.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Might take a little time to come together, but this is where I’ll be posting from now on. I just (respectfully of course) think it’s time for a change. So let’s do it.
> 
> This should be a place where we can all discuss tree work/equipment, and post pics (stills welcome, as well as videos lol) like men, without the bs we’ve had going on in the past. Let us all get a fresh start!! After all, we’re supposed to be grown men here. Let’s try and act like it!
> 
> There, I did it! Now let’s ****ing go, you pussies!!! Lol


good move. sounds like a good final flush.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I think this should be the kind of thread that all of us should feel welcome to post in. New guys as well. You don’t have to be master tree guys to post in my thread, just good dudes with something slightly relevant or interesting to offer is all.



"Good dudes"

Rules me out.


----------



## tree MDS

Bucket day today. I’m not sure if this was better, or worse than the Bradford Pear trimming job we finished up yesterday. At least the weather was normal today!! Grr.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> "Good dudes"
> 
> Rules me out.



Sorry. I should’ve said “good people”. Don’t worry, you can post too!


----------



## tree MDS

Whipped that thing up quick this morning and tossed it in the truck. How we roll baby. Lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Whipped that thing up quick this morning and tossed it in the truck. How we roll baby. Lol
> View attachment 969992
> View attachment 969993
> View attachment 969994
> View attachment 969995
> View attachment 969996



Just curious. 

Why ol' Jefferson for this job, rather than picking them up with your fancy pants crane truck? Surely you could pluck blocks straight off the stem with that?


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Why ol' Jefferson for this job, rather than picking them up with your fancy pants crane truck? Surely you could pluck blocks straight off the stem with that?



Fancy pants is in the body shop. A few months back someone pulled out right in front of us causing almost 24k in damage to the drivers side. It really didn't look like anywhere near that much, but is getting a new nose, hyd tank... tire was gashed, so tire, rim alignment... battery box, etc. 

No injuries thankfully. Guy was lucky I was paying attention. I was 3/4 loaded with logs coming down a long hill with a line of cars behind me on a straightaway when he just started pulling out. I veered to the right as much as I could without going off the road and hit the city horn (was all I could reach that fast) hoping he would see me, but he just kept coming. My front tire and rim took most of the direct impact. Looked like a scene from Nascar in my rear view. One of my guys was with me. He saw it coming too. As I was attempting my evasive maneuvers with the log truck, he was screaming like a little ***** lol.


----------



## tree MDS

So I am looking forward to having the new mini giant later next week hopefully. Should be nice to have a lightweight machine, especially for mud season.

Just another tool to have in the toolbox. I like how it is already changing the way I look at certain estimates to a degree. A definite sign of a useful piece of equipment.


----------



## epicklein22

My brother and I cut some morbark decals the other day. Needed some for the chipper chute and made a few extras for random spots/tool boxes. I have an older decal machine that works pretty good, it’s just that the design program is a pain to use.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I am also hoping that maybe in time we can get some of our valuable members from the past back as well. That would be nice.


im here


----------



## ZinTrees

gonna be fairly busy next week, got 2 jobs which is more than normal for me

3 pines and a maple (removals), 2 maples and some other tree I cant ID (I think willow) to prune

half the estimates I did this week the customers were baffled I don't work for free, who woulda thunk?
also gonna be running a chipper on the large removal job next week, my first time running one, yall got any tips? its a rental, probably a bc1000

I bid over 20 trees this week, massive record for me (Doesnt sound like much to the mds)
id like to take the cash from these 2 jobs and buy a 500i, but I sorta got a new truck (my first diesel), payed the truck off, now paying off a list of parts, glow plug controller, injection pump, service bed etc
the little things ad up fast ive found

truck is a 91' f350, 7.3 idi zf5 cab and chassis, runs good when it runs


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> gonna be fairly busy next week, got 2 jobs which is more than normal for me
> 
> 3 pines and a maple (removals), 2 maples and some other tree I cant ID (I think willow) to prune
> 
> half the estimates I did this week the customers were baffled I don't work for free, who woulda thunk?
> also gonna be running a chipper on the large removal job next week, my first time running one, yall got any tips? its a rental, probably a bc1000
> 
> I bid over 20 trees this week, massive record for me (Doesnt sound like much to the mds)
> id like to take the cash from these 2 jobs and buy a 500i, but I sorta got a new truck (my first diesel), payed the truck off, now paying off a list of parts, glow plug controller, injection pump, service bed etc
> the little things ad up fast ive found
> 
> truck is a 91' f350, 7.3 idi zf5 cab and chassis, runs good when it runs



You’re on the right track, kid. Sure beats popping pimples in the mirror or brushing the hair lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

cant have drug money if I have a diesel

know anything about renting equipment? gonna be getting a chipper, and 12ft dump trailer, first thing I gotta do (probably tomorrow) is a trailer brake controller and trailer lights, already got a hitch installed

im contemplating strapping a few hundred pounds of lumber to the back (no bed right now) so there is some traction back there, you can lock the rear tires up way to easily


----------



## ZinTrees

of course I got scammed out of a few hundred bucks on a truck deal


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Fancy pants is in the body shop. A few months back someone pulled out right in front of us causing almost 24k in damage to the drivers side. It really didn't look like anywhere near that much, but is getting a new nose, hyd tank... tire was gashed, so tire, rim alignment... battery box, etc.
> 
> No injuries thankfully. Guy was lucky I was paying attention. I was 3/4 loaded with logs coming down a long hill with a line of cars behind me on a straightaway when he just started pulling out. I veered to the right as much as I could without going off the road and hit the city horn (was all I could reach that fast) hoping he would see me, but he just kept coming. My front tire and rim took most of the direct impact. Looked like a scene from Nascar in my rear view. One of my guys was with me. He saw it coming too. As I was attempting my evasive maneuvers with the log truck, he was screaming like a little ***** lol.



Well that explains it.

You must have been mighty pissed off with that outcome, that truck is way to flash to be banged up so early in the piece.


----------



## tree MDS

I was just mostly relieved that I navigated the best possible outcome for everyone. I would’ve felt terrible if the guy was seriously injured or worse. I mean it was entirely his fault, but still… nobody wants that.

I was kinda surprised that the cop didn’t at least do some kind of field sobriety test on the guy. I mean who does that, just pulls out in front of a log truck with all its lights on at pre-dusk with a line of cars behind it? I’m thinking he was on dope and the rookie cop just didn’t pick up on it.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> My brother and I cut some morbark decals the other day. Needed some for the chipper chute and made a few extras for random spots/tool boxes. I have an older decal machine that works pretty good, it’s just that the design program is a pain to use. View attachment 970342



Nice to see somebody else take pride in their equipment. Too many just paint roller around the old decals and call it good lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

Couple of snapshots from week just gone. Looking forward to end of summer.

Ziplining over kiddies cubby at end of another long windy & dusty day.






Craning out a small pine shelter belt.





Conservation department job, fun police for hire - removing rope swings.





Sign summer is winding down (hopefully), firewood starting to move out of the woodyard.


----------



## tree MDS

That little crane truck looks really handy!

I have started to prepare myself for the fact that eventually I’m going to need at least a smaller stick crane. There is simply no way around it forever.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I have started to prepare myself for the fact that eventually I’m going to need at least a smaller stick crane. There is simply no way around it forever.


cant wait to get my own, tired of not being able to do jobs because people think I can get a crane for $25


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> So I am looking forward to having the new mini giant later next week hopefully. Should be nice to have a lightweight machine, especially for mud season.
> 
> Just another tool to have in the toolbox. I like how it is already changing the way I look at certain estimates to a degree. A definite sign of a useful piece of equipment.


Your going to love it!


----------



## ZinTrees

just bought a new toy


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> just bought a new toy
> 
> View attachment 971121



Nice lookin trailer!!
Is that your pops with a fresh trim job? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Nice lookin trailer!!
> Is that your pops with a fresh trim job? Lol


that is he

gonna be testing it out in the morning, no weight on that rear axle makes it a little sketchy, but atleast we got trailer brakes wired up

7x14 14K homesteader
got ramps, gate opens out and up (barn door and spreading), 8K jack, legs in the rear to stop you picking your truck up when loading equipment, 38" side gate to load stuff in the front
so far I like it, allot


----------



## Oldmaple

ZinTrees said:


> gonna be fairly busy next week, got 2 jobs which is more than normal for me
> 
> 3 pines and a maple (removals), 2 maples and some other tree I cant ID (I think willow) to prune
> 
> half the estimates I did this week the customers were baffled I don't work for free, who woulda thunk?
> also gonna be running a chipper on the large removal job next week, my first time running one, yall got any tips? its a rental, probably a bc1000
> 
> I bid over 20 trees this week, massive record for me (Doesnt sound like much to the mds)
> id like to take the cash from these 2 jobs and buy a 500i, but I sorta got a new truck (my first diesel), payed the truck off, now paying off a list of parts, glow plug controller, injection pump, service bed etc
> the little things ad up fast ive found
> 
> truck is a 91' f350, 7.3 idi zf5 cab and chassis, runs good when it runs


Hope your bc1000 has the bigger engine. Had a bc1000 with the bigger engine and was happy with it. Went in for repairs once and they let me use a demo they had with the smaller engine. What a gutless machine but maybe I was just spoiled. Still better than loading brush but was very happy to get my machine back.


----------



## ZinTrees

Unfortunately I bought a trailer instead if renting a chipper (down payment was a week chipper rental, monthly is a daily chipper)

Would love the experience of learning a chipper


----------



## Oldmaple

I like the new thread. Retired now but still like to see and hear what everybody is doing. Stopped checking out the old thread because of the "I'm the best and everybody else is sh** attitude". Just gotta say that I don't miss the sawdust in the briefs or the poison ivy rash.


----------



## Oldmaple

ZinTrees said:


> Unfortunately I bought a trailer instead if renting a chipper (down payment was a week chipper rental, monthly is a daily chipper)
> 
> Would love the experience of learning a chipper


They certainly don't give the rental fees away. I can see a time in the future where I'm going to need to rent one and choke on the fees. Worked occasionally with a lawn care company who had a dump trailer that he built a box on to it. Used to have me blow chips into it.


----------



## mikewhite85

Great new thread!

I like that cab over crane rabid k9.

Yesterday we felled some spruce. Our uniforest winch makes it so much easier.



Today I'm on a plane to California with child #3, little Ruby. The guys are working on a job for the county, our best customer. 

Nice trailer, Zin! They come in handy. Before you know it you'll have a trailer AND a chipper!


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Great new thread!
> 
> I like that cab over crane rabid k9.
> 
> Yesterday we felled some spruce. Our uniforest winch makes it so much easier.
> View attachment 971349
> 
> 
> Today I'm on a plane to California with child #3, little Ruby. The guys are working on a job for the county, our best customer.
> 
> Nice trailer, Zin! They come in handy. Before you know it you'll have a trailer AND a chipper!



Super handy unit, 4WD truck, 8 tonne payload, tip height on crane around 40ft, 3.6 tonne in close, 750 kg at max reach. Basically it's the utility vehicle for nearly all jobs. 

Want to put on a tipper & big storage unit behind cab, but around 20K, so at present is working well as is.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> that is he
> 
> gonna be testing it out in the morning, no weight on that rear axle makes it a little sketchy, but atleast we got trailer brakes wired up
> 
> 7x14 14K homesteader
> got ramps, gate opens out and up (barn door and spreading), 8K jack, legs in the rear to stop you picking your truck up when loading equipment, 38" side gate to load stuff in the front
> so far I like it, allot



Looks like a damn useful trailer.

Still maintain the tipper trailer (more simple unit) was dollar for dollar one of the most versatile bits of equipment have bought. Bought mine seven years ago, still in use daily. Had two trucks at todays job, both leaving site with dollars of by-product on them, tipper trailer also left loaded up with a few tonne of already docked firewood, ready to go into stockpile.


----------



## Rabid K9

Could have been a spider lift job, but with a crew of fit, lanky bastards that love climbing & 120 ft saplings streaking up in the backyard, ropes get the job done.

Envious of photos all showing, gasp, clouds & various forms of precipitation....


----------



## ZinTrees

6.9/7.3 idi, if alternator belt or fan belt goes you lose power brakes just FYI
found out towing the dump trailer loaded, on the highway


replace those 2 belts oftern if you own an IDI (someone here does im sure)


----------



## tree MDS

So now some dude from Brooklyn is interested in Jefferson. Says he wants to ship it to Africa. Sounds like wherever the old boy goes his adventures are gonna continue. Lol


----------



## Haplo

Remember to lock the doors back so you don't crunch them when you go to dump, this happened with one of my helpers.. but I think when you own the equipment you are much more aware and mindful of the hazards


----------



## ZinTrees

Gonna try not to crunch em, did the first dump today, and I gotta say, I like it allot


----------



## treebilly

Drove from Canton, OH to Chicago and back today picking up a CMC to rent for a month. I will probably be calling tracked lifts about an omne pretty soon. Between the MDS reviews and what the guy at the rental place had to say about them, we will most likely go with purchasing an omne. 
I also like the new thread.


----------



## Helmstein

For the MDS and his new Giant coming soon. This goes into detail exactly what should be done at 500hr and 1000hr. The manual doesn't cover this in as much detail.


----------



## Haplo

The chipper locked itself out to regen at a very inconvenient time yesterday but would not finish the regen. Had to take it to cat to force it through and clear the codes... so much for a passive system


----------



## Oldmaple

Haplo said:


> The chipper locked itself out to regen at a very inconvenient time yesterday but would not finish the regen. Had to take it to cat to force it through and clear the codes... so much for a passive system


I never thought about that with equipment engines only with trucks. Never had equipment new enough to have a regeneration cycle. How often does it need to do a regeneration cycle?


----------



## Haplo

It's normally supposed to do it all the time passively in the background while you run the machine. Not sure why this happened, only 300 hours on it


----------



## jefflovstrom

Oldmaple said:


> I never thought about that with equipment engines only with trucks. Never had equipment new enough to have a regeneration cycle. How often does it need to do a regeneration cycle?


If you leave the machine in auto regen, it will not need to be forced. If you don't let it idle for more than a couple minutes also don't shut down while it is in regen. Our new chippers have the ability to force a regen on the display.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## Haplo

I think that's what happened, the dpf light came on and I ignored it and had it idle a while just for using the winch. Maybe it couldn't get up to the right temp at idle so it locked out


----------



## Haplo

What's the point of a DPF if it burns off the soot anyway? It still gets released into the air


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> What's the point of a DPF if it burns off the soot anyway? It still gets released into the air


government juice

my 7.3 has none, huge reason I bought it
although at over $5/gal its not like its cheap to operate, def is added cost for no benefit (as far as I know of)


----------



## tree MDS

So it’s official, Jefferson is going to Africa for his next series of adventures lol. Going to work on a concrete plant in the bush. Got 8k out of the old boy. Not bad, especially considering the guy just called yesterday and my new trailer is done being built and ready for pick up. Balance on that is $8200. Gotta love it when things work out like that!

So this week I get my log truck back from the body shop, my new giant, and the new power tilt deck trailer. Not bad for mid march. Oh, getting the bucket serviced and annual (truck) inspection done too. Ready for some serious warfare this year!! The MDS likes.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Drove from Canton, OH to Chicago and back today picking up a CMC to rent for a month. I will probably be calling tracked lifts about an omne pretty soon. Between the MDS reviews and what the guy at the rental place had to say about them, we will most likely go with purchasing an omne.
> I also like the new thread.



I’m flattered that you think that much of my opinion! I mean that. I hope it works out for you if you guys do get one. Obviously I’ll be here to answer any questions I can and give any tips or whatever. They’ve been pretty good to me so far. Gotta realize I’ve never flown any other make of lift also, but I think it’s a good move. If you wanna give me a call sometime I’d be glad to share my experiences (both good and bad) in more detail. Just pm me and I’ll give you my cell.

It’d be cool to hear what another tree vet (lmao) thinks of working with one.


----------



## epicklein22

Drove 6 1/2 hours to Jersey to pick up a crane on Thursday. Boom extended very slow, then when I retracted it, it damn near shook me off the truck it was shaking so bad. Owner told me it just needed grease. And 3 of the drive tires had huge dry rot cracks in the sidewalls. All this after he reassured me before I came out that it was good to go.

I left without buying it. They contact me the next day and said they fixed the boom. I told them I’d consider it if they had the boom inspected and the tires fixed. I was told they are too busy to have it inspected, but they would take 10k off the price. So if someone wants to take a gamble on it, I can send you the contact information. 26 ton altec boom on a peterbilt chassis.

Waiting on a price for a rear mount National 900A crane from a local dealer. It’s a pretty nice truck, just hope the price is right.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Drove 6 1/2 hours to Jersey to pick up a crane on Thursday. Boom extended very slow, then when I retracted it, it damn near shook me off the truck it was shaking so bad. Owner told me it just needed grease. And 3 of the drive tires had huge dry rot cracks in the sidewalls. All this after he reassured me before I came out that it was good to go.
> 
> I left without buying it. They contact me the next day and said they fixed the boom. I told them I’d consider it if they had the boom inspected and the tires fixed. I was told they are too busy to have it inspected, but they would take 10k off the price. So if someone wants to take a gamble on it, I can send you the contact information. 26 ton altec boom on a peterbilt chassis.
> 
> Waiting on a price for a rear mount National 900A crane from a local dealer. It’s a pretty nice truck, just hope the price is right.



I'm kind of psyched for you. That’s a pretty exciting move.

It’s interesting to me to see other companies, the equipment they run, etc. Also interesting to me is how our roots influence our businesses. Like how you said you started for a company that had cranes, etc. Back in the day I worked for one guy that liked crane work, but it wasn’t like we did it everyday. The couple others I worked for never really did crane work. I guess that’s part of why I never jumped right into the whole crane thing. I definitely see it as being a bad ass move though. Congratulations on that!


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> I'm kind of psyched for you. That’s a pretty exciting move.
> 
> It’s interesting to me to see other companies, the equipment they run, etc. Also interesting to me is how our roots influence our businesses. Like how you said you started for a company that had cranes, etc. Back in the day I worked for one guy that liked crane work, but it wasn’t like we did it everyday. The couple others I worked for never really did crane work. I guess that’s part of why I never jumped right into the whole crane thing. I definitely see it as being a bad ass move though. Congratulations on that!


Thanks for positive vibes man. This will be by far the largest purchase I’ve ever made (besides my house), but I’m a lot more comfortable with it because I know what to expect with it. I’d be very apprehensive buying some piece of equipment without fully knowing what to expect.

I just want to feel comfortable buying which ever crane I choose, so that’s why I walked away from that Altec. Purchasing it outright really puts a damper on my bank account, so avoiding a big repair expense right off the bat would be ideal. Ha


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Thanks for positive vibes man.



Hey man,, it’s the new thread. It’s like drinking up sunshine. Lol.


----------



## treebilly

@epicklein22 I’m guessing the reason they offered the altec for 10k less is because that’s the low end of what the “ten year” maintenance cost on those. Not sure what all that entails but I’m pretty sure the boom needs to be separated
@tree MDS Thanks Paul. I’ll be contacting tracked lifts soon. The rental / demo of the CMC isn’t going well. Pretty sure it messed itself up good today. Something went wrong with a sensor I think and when I did the manual over ride so I could get the thing loaded, it shut off and had no intentions of restarting. I’ll be up late reading the book trying to figure out how to bypass something to get it loaded Monday. It’s only about 100’ out of my radius to pick it up with the crane


----------



## ZinTrees

FNG broke my silky blade, got a whole new saw (wanted the zubat as an upgrade anyways) 

its the little things, im stoked lol


----------



## tree MDS

I can’t stand those zubats. They’re like a caveman tool compared to the fine toothed gomtaro.

Some spruce or jap maple deadwood and that big ass piece of crap will be so dull you might as well be trying to cut cast iron pipe lol. Not to be negative or discouraging or anything, but just saying.


----------



## KarlD

Whereas I think the Zubat pisses all over the Gomtaro


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I can’t stand those zubats. They’re like a caveman tool compared to the fine toothed gomtaro.
> 
> Some spruce or jap maple deadwood and that big ass piece of crap will be so dull you might as well be trying to cut cast iron pipe lol. Not to be negative or discouraging or anything, but just saying.





KarlD said:


> Whereas I think the Zubat pisses all over the Gomtaro


all about how you use them

I cant get a silky blade to last nearly as long as people say they will
but, if I can get a few months out of a blade im happy, it stays on my saddle and gets used for little suckers and smaller limbs too close to a rope to use the trim saw


im liking the new thread, feels like less of a pissin contest 
we are all human, none of us are better than anyone else
my sh*t dont stink


----------



## ZinTrees

I should also note, I am cutting hardwood 99% of the time, of course the blades wont last quite as long, I think the finer teeth stay sharper due to spreading a little wear over allot of teeth vs lots of wear over fewer teeth, but IDK
as long as it cuts, and my arms don't hurt after a few cuts im happy


----------



## Haplo

tree MDS said:


> Also interesting to me is how our roots influence our businesses


That is very interesting. The guy I started out working for one-handed everything from the bucket so that's the way I do it. Grab branch with one hand and cut with the other (Kevlar gloves though). Or bear hug a chunk and cut one handed (below the lip of the bucket for safety) then hoist it on your shoulder to toss it. 

He did tree work for 35 years and never cut his left arm. Seems to me top handle saws are designed to be one- handed


----------



## Haplo

Also I have pretty much the same equipment setup he had, bucket truck, chipper, loader.. but after reading this and the last thread, now I want all the toys


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I can’t stand those zubats. They’re like a caveman tool compared to the fine toothed gomtaro.
> 
> Some spruce or jap maple deadwood and that big ass piece of crap will be so dull you might as well be trying to cut cast iron pipe lol. Not to be negative or discouraging or anything, but just saying.



Guess I must be a caveman then....

Find the Zubat sit's nicely on right calf, with or without spikes. Compact enough to not notice it, still enough length to be useful.

Picked up a Sugoi some time back, wanting some more 'aggressive' cutting. Got a more aggression than I wanted!! 

Bloody tree tiger alright.... thing is dangerous, has teeth like a great white, unless your charging into 200mm wood with it, it's safer staying in the gear bag. Plus like to use my hand saws for reaching rigging lines when in awkward spots, the Sugoi has a sickle on the hook which isn't so ideal for hooking lines.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> The chipper locked itself out to regen at a very inconvenient time yesterday but would not finish the regen. Had to take it to cat to force it through and clear the codes... so much for a passive system


What model of chipper? Can well imagine how much hassle that could cause on a chipper. 

DPF or what ever acronym you want you use is bloody painful.

Never heard a good story about it yet. Only have it on one of my trucks, but that is more than enough hassle, with the crane PTO causing frequent issues with the system. Think I'm up for five or six call outs in nine months for blocked manual burn / engine warning light / limp mode on crane truck.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had no real issues with the newer diesels. My chipper has all that crap and I've got right around 1000 hrs on it. Ram has 38,000 or so on it... bucket is still a baby with only 1800 pto hours on it. Fancy Pants is way too soon to tell. I have a strong suspicion that a lot of these issues people have with these newer diesels come from them being run improperly... too much low idling, is my thought. I could be wrong though. I just run things the way the manufacturers told me. Low idling is the devil.


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> What model of chipper?


2019 Morbark 1415. 

The mechanic says removing my DPF would yield an increase of about 25 hp.

Diesel Particulate Filter


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I’m flattered that you think that much of my opinion! I mean that. I hope it works out for you if you guys do get one. Obviously I’ll be here to answer any questions I can and give any tips or whatever. They’ve been pretty good to me so far. Gotta realize I’ve never flown any other make of lift also, but I think it’s a good move. If you wanna give me a call sometime I’d be glad to share my experiences (both good and bad) in more detail. Just pm me and I’ll give you my cell.
> 
> It’d be cool to hear what another tree vet (lmao) thinks of working with one.


you dont need to use that swear word on the new thread.


----------



## dbl612

epicklein22 said:


> Thanks for positive vibes man. This will be by far the largest purchase I’ve ever made (besides my house), but I’m a lot more comfortable with it because I know what to expect with it. I’d be very apprehensive buying some piece of equipment without fully knowing what to expect.
> 
> I just want to feel comfortable buying which ever crane I choose, so that’s why I walked away from that Altec. Purchasing it outright really puts a damper on my bank account, so avoiding a big repair expense right off the bat would be ideal. Ha


good move on walking away on the altec


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> you dont need to use that swear word on the new thread.



You mean the “V” word?


----------



## tree MDS

A big crane is a definite thought someday, but I have to say, this thread I saw somewhere on the Hoeflon C10 mini crane has really gotten my interest. I mean how cool would something like that be for lending a hand on backyard spider lift removals. Might just be one of the coolest things I’ve ever seen. I could almost see paying off the first lift and adding something like this down the line. Similar cost to the Omme’s and about 1200 pounds less. Think about it, same trailers, same plywood, mats, whatever. It’s a really interesting thought to me.


----------



## ZinTrees

im looking at the hoeflon page, found this little bit interesting 

needs a 4st gear


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> im looking at the hoeflon page, found this little bit interesting
> 
> needs a 4st gear
> 
> 
> View attachment 973070



“Threeth”


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> im looking at the hoeflon page, found this little bit interesting
> 
> needs a 4st gear
> 
> 
> View attachment 973070



Needs Fifthst grade. Lol


----------



## Haplo

Would 4 ton capacity really be worth it? And if that's your max, what's the WLL?


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Would 4 ton capacity really be worth it? And if that's your max, what's the WLL?



Good questions. The pics I’ve seen look pretty impressive, all things considered. The worst, most inefficient part of lift/bucket work is the abuse of your upper body. I just can’t help but think what a load this thing would take off, even at only 72’. I can imagine it working behind/along side a lift that’s doing multiple yard trees, making piles for the giant on the plywood behind it. Envisioning a four person crew, one to run lift, one to run the Hoeflon, and one to run a giant and one general laborer for the chipper, etc. It’s just a thought. A pretty cool one though.


----------



## tree MDS

I can see where it’s limitations in capacity could be made up for by its convenience, light weight, ease of setup and ability to do the impossible in a remote access type situation. I can see it being a total game changer coupled with a spider lift and forwarding machine. The last piece of the backyard chess match, so to speak.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I can see where it’s limitations in capacity could be made up for by its convenience, light weight, ease of setup and ability to do the impossible in a remote access type situation. I can see it being a total game changer coupled with a spider lift and forwarding machine. The last piece of the backyard chess match, so to speak.


Thats a cool thought for the right jobs. Imagine one with a grapple! How much do they cost? $$$ I mean, you can repair a lot of yards or buy a lot of plywood for a lot less. It would definitely be innovative. Have you seen any other tree guys online use something like that?

Just got back from California. It's been a while but I'm always stunned by the ubiquitous topping and overpruning. It's the norm to thin 50%+ of the canopy and arbitrarily top every lead on the tree out there. An arborist who knows how to sell proper pruning methodology can do very well in Los Angeles.


----------



## Captain Bruce

ZinTrees said:


> all about how you use them
> 
> I cant get a silky blade to last nearly as long as people say they will
> but, if I can get a few months out of a blade im happy, it stays on my saddle and gets used for little suckers and smaller limbs too close to a rope to use the trim saw
> 
> 
> im liking the new thread, feels like less of a pissin contest
> we are all human, none of us are better than anyone else
> my sh*t dont stink


So says the Vanity Manatee, and Vlad the Pukin *****


----------



## copen

ZinTrees said:


> FNG broke my silky blade, got a whole new saw (wanted the zubat as an upgrade anyways)
> 
> its the little things, im stoked lol
> 
> View attachment 972757
> 
> View attachment 972758


Are the teeth induction hardened or can you file sharpen? I've sharpened induction hardened teeth with a Dremel using a cut-off wheel but it's kind of a pita.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> A big crane is a definite thought someday, but I have to say, this thread I saw somewhere on the Hoeflon C10 mini crane has really gotten my interest. I mean how cool would something like that be for lending a hand on backyard spider lift removals. Might just be one of the coolest things I’ve ever seen. I could almost see paying off the first lift and adding something like this down the line. Similar cost to the Omme’s and about 1200 pounds less. Think about it, same trailers, same plywood, mats, whatever. It’s a really interesting thought to me.



I think the idea has merit & the great efficiency's being similar scale to the spider lifts. 

But I just can't see that machine being durable enough for day in, day out tree work.


----------



## ZinTrees

copen said:


> Are the teeth induction hardened or can you file sharpen? I've sharpened induction hardened teeth with a Dremel using a cut-off wheel but it's kind of a pita.


on the zubat they are hardened I think

not sure, blades are cheap enough to replace every 6 months to a year


----------



## ZinTrees

Captain Bruce said:


> So says the Vanity Manatee, and Vlad the Pukin *****


???


----------



## treebilly

There is a thread on another forum about the Hoeflon 10. The guy loves it and it is impressive for such a small machine. I can’t remember his name or where he is located. I’d love to see it in action though.
The CMC and I are no longer friends. Thing decided to freak out and left me about 8 feet in the air on Saturday. I bailed and overrode the system. Apparently that’s not what I was supposed to do. Today I had to use that bottle jack type manual override to finish stowing the boom and lift the outriggers. That wore three of us out and took till noon. Spent the rest of the day looking at estimates, picked up 25 new mats, and helped the mechanic with his crane issues. Got that down to a bad wire but all the electric valves use the same color wires and are in the harness together. The wiring diagram wasn’t important enough to make it in the owners manual I guess.
EDIT:
I just checked and the guy with the Hoeflon 10 is in Rhode Island. Also we will both be attending the same class at the end of the month. He will probably be sick of me by the time it’s over. That thing is cool.


----------



## no tree to big

ZinTrees said:


> just bought a new toy
> 
> View attachment 971121


So I think I know why you have such a problem stopping your truck.... that there is a dually truck and you only gotz a single wheel... bigger brakes less rubber = skid marks, lol. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZinTrees

no tree to big said:


> So I think I know why you have such a problem stopping your truck.... that there is a dually truck and you only gotz a single wheel... bigger brakes less rubber = skid marks, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


im working on getting another set of rims and tires


----------



## mikewhite85

Cabled a couple big maples. Tomorrow we have a gargantuan pine removal.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I can see where it’s limitations in capacity could be made up for by its convenience, light weight, ease of setup and ability to do the impossible in a remote access type situation. I can see it being a total game changer coupled with a spider lift and forwarding machine. The last piece of the backyard chess match, so to speak.



Now we're talking the business time....









PCC 115.002 | PALFINGER







www.palfinger.com


----------



## tree MDS

So I hit the road at about 3:15 (am) last night to head down the Pensi for these little additions. Got back into town at 6:45 or something like that. Long day. I don’t know which I’m more excited about though. That trailer is a beast, seems perfect for what we need. The power up and down is kinda mind blowing. Can’t wait to try it with a lift tomorrow. Should be able to load it, have it stay there, and just press the button to lower it down and lock it. Plus this thing can tow anything else I have in the yard too. Very versatile. Gonna need a little tweaking and adding on to get it to really flow into things. Needs a box and could use a couple well placed d-rings, a containment of some set to isolate the Dika pads, etc, but that’s almost fun. I’ll probably cut the spare tire rack off for loading the machine over the sides too. (I almost stopped then from adding it, but it was too late. Minor stuff though, like a said. Just gotta get it dialed in eventually.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> There is a thread on another forum about the Hoeflon 10. The guy loves it and it is impressive for such a small machine. I can’t remember his name or where he is located. I’d love to see it in action though.
> The CMC and I are no longer friends. Thing decided to freak out and left me about 8 feet in the air on Saturday. I bailed and overrode the system. Apparently that’s not what I was supposed to do. Today I had to use that bottle jack type manual override to finish stowing the boom and lift the outriggers. That wore three of us out and took till noon. Spent the rest of the day looking at estimates, picked up 25 new mats, and helped the mechanic with his crane issues. Got that down to a bad wire but all the electric valves use the same color wires and are in the harness together. The wiring diagram wasn’t important enough to make it in the owners manual I guess.
> EDIT:
> I just checked and the guy with the Hoeflon 10 is in Rhode Island. Also we will both be attending the same class at the end of the month. He will probably be sick of me by the time it’s over. That thing is cool.



Haha. Yeah, it is cool. I read the entire thread.


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice pine removal at a bed and breakfast


----------



## ZinTrees

I wish I got more pictures, we took down a small rotten oak Monday, not a big tree bet definitely the most rotten I have ever been in, real nice when your spikes sink down to the shanks lol


----------



## Haplo




----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> View attachment 973918
> View attachment 973919
> View attachment 973920
> View attachment 973922


Hey nice job keeping that lawn undamaged. 

We've got lots of spruce dying over here too. I think spruce are our second biggest income generator next to ash.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> View attachment 973918
> View attachment 973919
> View attachment 973920
> View attachment 973922



How do you rate the Bobcat MT55?

And the 500i?


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> How do you rate the Bobcat MT55?
> 
> And the 500i?


The bobcat has been great. The dump wants 5ft logs so I can usually pick up 10ft and cut them in half at the dump. If big diameter I can usually pick up a 5ft. If the bobcat can't lift it, it's probably too big a diameter for the grapple anyway. 

500i has been great too, I only bought it because I dropped a tree on the 661 and when I went to buy a new one they were out of 661.

In my defense the saw smashing was semi planned, in other words the situation was sketchy and the plan was drop the saw and run if things start to go south which they did


----------



## Haplo

In that third photo it is not falling, the hinge did not break and it was stuck at 45 degrees


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> In that third photo it is not falling, the hinge did not break and it was stuck at 45 degrees



Wondered about that. Thought you didn’t like the 500 & were trying to get a new 661?


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> The bobcat has been great. The dump wants 5ft logs so I can usually pick up 10ft and cut them in half at the dump. If big diameter I can usually pick up a 5ft. If the bobcat can't lift it, it's probably too big a diameter for the grapple anyway.
> 
> 500i has been great too, I only bought it because I dropped a tree on the 661 and when I went to buy a new one they were out of 661.
> 
> In my defense the saw smashing was semi planned, in other words the situation was sketchy and the plan was drop the saw and run if things start to go south which they did



Felling third tree with the new 500 recently, little wind gust sat it back early on the back cut, 46m tree, about a metre DBH, no amount of wedging would lift it, had to hurriedly set a highline & stand it up with truck.

Then as it went over, had to dash in to grab the saw, happy to say both survived.


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> no amount of wedging would lift it


That's always stressful when you have to set a rope after it's already cut up


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> That's always stressful when you have to set a rope after it's already cut up



Indeed it is, particularly when the client is watching & it’s going through your head “knew should have put a line on it”.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Indeed it is, particularly when the client is watching & it’s going through your head “knew should have put a line on it”.


its always the simple trees that get me

like dropping a ~16" 50ft pine in a forest, woulda dropped right down the opening I wanted, without damage, or being snagged in another tree if the customer wasnt watching (sarcasm, im not that great at dropping trees)


----------



## Haplo

One time the client said to drop it right toward this other tree, I said sure I can do that. Mid face cut I thought no better drop it a bit to the right so it doesn't get snagged. Well I didn't tell him that, so after the fact he says oh well you were close can't nail em all, and I couldn't say after the fact that's where I meant to put it


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> in a forest


Best place to practice! No targets!
Or whatever target you want


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> One time the client said to drop it right toward this other tree, I said sure I can do that. Mid face cut I thought no better drop it a bit to the right so it doesn't get snagged. Well I didn't tell him that, so after the fact he says oh well you were close can't nail em all, and I couldn't say after the fact that's where I meant to put it



Sometimes with know it all clients (the ones offering 'advice'), you can't drag them up the tree, so like to get them to hold a saw & stand next the huge backleaning bole or rotten bomb, over their house & or antique car collection & dead pan ask them with a stern nod "Just drop it through that gap there..."

Yet to have one take me up on the offer.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> So I hit the road at about 3:15 (am) last night to head down the Pensi for these little additions. Got back into town at 6:45 or something like that. Long day. I don’t know which I’m more excited about though. That trailer is a beast, seems perfect for what we need. The power up and down is kinda mind blowing. Can’t wait to try it with a lift tomorrow. Should be able to load it, have it stay there, and just press the button to lower it down and lock it. Plus this thing can tow anything else I have in the yard too. Very versatile. Gonna need a little tweaking and adding on to get it to really flow into things. Needs a box and could use a couple well placed d-rings, a containment of some set to isolate the Dika pads, etc, but that’s almost fun. I’ll probably cut the spare tire rack off for loading the machine over the sides too. (I almost stopped then from adding it, but it was too late. Minor stuff though, like a said. Just gotta get it dialed in eventually.
> View attachment 973704
> View attachment 973705
> View attachment 973706
> View attachment 973707



Have been looking at bigger plant trailers for my imaginary spider lift & 8 tonne excavator.

Think will buy one with an engine (ie: another 6x4 truck) instead.

This one would fit the bill nicely for the scale of jobs have in mind (don't mind the price, good to dream):



https://www.farmmachinerysales.com.au/items/details/2009-man-tgs/SSE-AD-7478619/?Cr=0


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Best place to practice! No targets!
> Or whatever target you want


one would think, except this guy was upset about the one small twig the tree snapped when it fell

I always felt better dropping a tree in a small back yard


----------



## epicklein22

Put the down payment on this crane today, will pick it up Tuesday. I’m pumped to put it to work.


----------



## tree MDS

The setup is the worst part of a lot of the jobs we do. It’s a lot of moving parts to juggle around. Especially when it’s just a private, one lane lake road down below. Was tough just to find a spot to put plywood stacks and attachments. We had to use the four wheel in the bucket and the 6850lb 250xp backed in nicely with the ram in four low. Now we’re all set up just to finish, but these are the kinds of jobs we specialize in doing. And I kinda like it that way.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Put the down payment on this crane today, will pick it up Tuesday. I’m pumped to put it to work.View attachment 974195



That’s a sweet looking crane, bud!! Nice work!!


----------



## Haplo

Fell 5 trees and bucked em up, done by 1. Good Friday job


----------



## ZinTrees

anyone know why petzl wont allow the zillion to be sold without the petzl rope? zigzag is ok to run any rope that fits afaik, I emailed arbsession about a custom lanyard with the zillion and he said petzl wont let him make one
been loving the idea of the tritech for a little stiffness and cut resistance, no wire core, but id rather not have to drag that out for every maple I climb

im thinking:
15ft tritech, isc snap, zillion, dmm ultra o, sewn on both ends, will have to be a stopper knot for one end, and sewn on the other (snap end) , as I cannot get one sewn (petzl rules)


----------



## bck

epicklein22 said:


> Put the down payment on this crane today, will pick it up Tuesday. I’m pumped to put it to work.View attachment 974195


Money maker.


----------



## tree MDS

This thing is so much fun! The MDS likey!!


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> This thing is so much fun! The MDS likey!!
> View attachment 974598
> View attachment 974599



I must say that is a 'cute' little machine. First thoughts compared to the bigger Giant?

Are those side 'gate' things annoying? Does that grapple hydraulically rotate? Can see two hoses going in, then four on the pendulum.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> I must say that is a 'cute' little machine. First thoughts compared to the bigger Giant?
> 
> Are those side 'gate' things annoying? Does that grapple hydraulically rotate? Can see two hoses going in, then four on the pendulum.



First thought was that it is a cute little machine compared to the bigger giant, but it’s a pita getting used to a different controller. The bars don’t really bother me, but can be easily removed (both sides). Only problem is removing them opens the owner up to a whole load of liability if they’re gonna have employees running it. I’m thinking it might not be worth it, because they’re really not that bad, but we’ll see.

That rotator is bad ass. I’m amazed at how much power it has!


----------



## tree MDS

It’s a loud, angry little thing that gets a lot more done than you’d think just by looking at it. And it doesn’t get tired or complain either. Can carry a saw and has a portawrap handy as well. In short, it’s almost the perfect ground man lol.


----------



## dbl612

epicklein22 said:


> Put the down payment on this crane today, will
> 
> 
> bck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money maker.
> 
> 
> 
> is that legal on three axles in ohio or is it heavy on the tandem?
> pick it up Tuesday. I’m pumped to put it to work.View attachment 974195
Click to expand...


----------



## epicklein22

A tandem in Ohio is legal around 58k or so. I’m not sure what this truck weighs, but I’ll be over once I put a log or two on the deck. Just part of the game, pretty much every tree company around here hauls logs on the deck (aka overloaded). Luckily, DOT doesn’t mess with tree guys too much.


----------



## mikewhite85

Fun little crane job yesterday. Quite the cribbing operation.


----------



## mikewhite85

Took a look at this oak yesterday. The codom has been cracked a long while. I'm usually one to try to preserve trees but I'm a bit skeptical if I want to try it. I would put 2 3/8" EHS cables and will measure to determine how many 3/4" rods I need acc to the BMP book. I'm guessing 3. What do you guys think? I've got 7000 on the removal or 4500 on the preservation. Its quite a large tree, around 42" DBH.


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> Fun little crane job yesterday. Quite the cribbing operation.
> View attachment 974799
> 
> View attachment 974800
> View attachment 974801
> View attachment 974802


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> Fun little crane job yesterday. Quite the cribbing operation.
> View attachment 974799
> 
> View attachment 974800
> View attachment 974801
> View attachment 974802


we have the same machine. quite a capable unit


----------



## Rabid K9

Serviced the chipper tonight - 2017 motor, just coming up on 1000hrs.

Just had both trucks serviced, Vermeer loader & both light vehicles overdue, certainly chews up some times & resources keeping everything running well. 

What sort of yearly hours do the various characters around here put on their different machines?

My first Vermeer (725tx) did 700hrs in first twelve months, second one (925tx) has done just over 700hrs in twenty one months, whereas chipper has averaged only 200hrs per year, with some economical running.


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> The codom has been cracked a long while. I'm usually one to try to preserve trees but I'm a bit skeptical if I want to try it.



They might get a couple more years out of that tree with a cable but that's a big gap to stitch back together. If it's been split like that for a while it could be all dried up and compartmentalized in there. Wouldn't that mean they would never really grow in together? Or was it included bark to begin with?

You tell us, you're the certified master arborist!


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> They might get a couple more years out of that tree with a cable but that's a big gap to stitch back together. If it's been split like that for a while it could be all dried up and compartmentalized in there. Wouldn't that mean they would never really grow in together? Or was it included bark to begin with?
> 
> You tell us, you're the certified master arborist!



Crane thirty.

When the gap gets that big there’s just no tip-toeing around it. It’s like the elephant in the room kinda deal.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m loving my mini giant so far. Just makes me smile. It’s like bringing a go cart that kicks tree ass to the job. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

So one of my guys hit me with his two weeks notice yesterday after work. Doesn’t really matter what his plans are. Gone is gone, no changing that simple fact. I won’t say I’m not a little disappointed and discouraged (this was the class a cdl kid/best guy) but what’re you gonna do. The MDS learned a long time ago that the only person he can count on in this business is himself. Even that can be a little dicey at times.

Not sure I’m gonna go forward with the two crew plan in light of this. Too soon to say really. In a way my heart wasn’t necessarily in it anyway. I just didn’t wanna see a good guy get bored doing ground work, was my main thought, rather than the money. I would never buy equipment based on one employee, so that’s not really the thing. I mean a backup lift and an under cdl giant that’s lawn friendly will always be useful. And who knows, down the road if I happen upon another guy with potential at least I’ll be prepared. He can buy his own ****ing cdl though. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> So one of my guys hit me with his two weeks notice yesterday after work. Doesn’t really matter what his plans are. Gone is gone, no changing that simple fact. I won’t say I’m not a little disappointed and discouraged (this was the class a cdl kid/best guy) but what’re you gonna do. The MDS learned a long time ago that the only person he can count on in this business is himself. Even that can be a little dicey at times.
> 
> Not sure I’m gonna go forward with the two crew plan in light of this. Too soon to say really. In a way my heart wasn’t necessarily in it anyway. I just didn’t wanna see a good guy get bored doing ground work, was my main thought, rather than the money. I would never buy equipment based on one employee, so that’s not really the thing. I mean a backup lift and an under cdl giant that’s lawn friendly will always be useful. And who knows, down the road if I happen upon another guy with potential at least I’ll be prepared. He can buy his own ****ing cdl though. Lol.


Oh man, what a bummer! Sorry to hear. 

You never know, he might eventually be back. Sometimes guys need to go elsewhere for a while to realize how good they had it.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> They might get a couple more years out of that tree with a cable but that's a big gap to stitch back together. If it's been split like that for a while it could be all dried up and compartmentalized in there. Wouldn't that mean they would never really grow in together? Or was it included bark to begin with?
> 
> You tell us, you're the certified master arborist!


Ha im flattered! 

A split codom never grows back together. We just occasionally support them a bit with hardware. It's almost literally like screwing two boards together. At least the wood behaves the same way... I'll bet there is some compartmentalization in there. 

If I have time tomorrow I'm going to ride the bucket over and take a closer look. If we do bolt it, it will be quite a workout 40' up with my gas auger drill.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh man, what a bummer! Sorry to hear.
> 
> You never know, he might eventually be back. Sometimes guys need to go elsewhere for a while to realize how good they had it.



Thanks man!

You know, I’m really not as bummed about it as I probably should be. I mean these guys come and go. The good, the bad, the utterly worthless. Time and time again, nothing changes until you’re dead. This is how we choose to spend our lives. Welcome to the tree service, baby!! It’s a brutal ***** and there ain’t no way around that. The machine does not know the difference between hand and wood.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Ha im flattered!
> 
> A split codom never grows back together. We just occasionally support them a bit with hardware. It's almost literally like screwing two boards together. At least the wood behaves the same way... I'll bet there is some compartmentalization in there.
> 
> If I have time tomorrow I'm going to ride the bucket over and take a closer look. If we do bolt it, it will be quite a workout 40' up with my gas auger drill.



The problem with putting your name on that sort of work is the strong possibility of creating a future death trap… whether it be for the “arborist” down the line or the homeowner. Cabling and bracing is a big responsibility in my mind (aside from hating doing it). Think about it, the tips of those branches are going to elongate in time, put on girth… weight, cables getting tighter. Have you ever been the guy to work on one of those trees? To cut the cable? I mean it is honestly a creepy deal. Not saying that it can’t be done safely, but just questioning whether or not it’s the responsible thing to do?

I don’t know man, I get the simplicity of it, I just feel like at that point it’s just too much human intervention.

And there’s not going to be any significant compartmentalization with your cable and through rods, not in our lifetime.

But that’s just my opinion. I have done it, but don’t like doing that sort of work.


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> my gas auger drill.


Would that be the bt45?


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Would that be the bt45?



Hahaha. I got one presently collecting dust. I put some ethanol free fuel in it a few years back. Lol


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> A split codom never grows back together


Ok I always thought they would graft together if you cabled a fresh split


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Ok I always thought they would graft together if you cabled a fresh split



Not even remotely likely in my opinion That tree had it’s whole life to graft together,. What makes you think it would be any different with this human intervention? You’re asking for miracles here.


----------



## Haplo

Good point


----------



## treebilly

@tree MDS That sucks about your guy quitting. I’m not even the owner of the company and I hate it when a good man puts in his notice. Usually they get out of tree work altogether. I’ve been keeping an eye on a climber from another company. Kid is awesome at what he does. He put in his notice and says he’s done with it. I’m fighting the urge to offer him a job. Kinda want to see if it’s in his blood or not. If so, he will be calling me hopefully.
Another day of fun. More trees removed and the season is rolling along good. Mini blew a line and I spent an hour or so cussing engineers that design things to be a huge PITA to work on. I’m redesigning the hose routing so I don’t need to pull the drive motor to change these lines next time.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> @tree MDS That sucks about your guy quitting. I’m not even the owner of the company and I hate it when a good man puts in his notice. Usually they get out of tree work altogether. I’ve been keeping an eye on a climber from another company. Kid is awesome at what he does. He put in his notice and says he’s done with it. I’m fighting the urge to offer him a job. Kinda want to see if it’s in his blood or not. If so, he will be calling me hopefully.
> Another day of fun. More trees removed and the season is rolling along good. Mini blew a line and I spent an hour or so cussing engineers that design things to be a huge PITA to work on. I’m redesigning the hose routing so I don’t need to pull the drive motor to change these lines next time.



There’s no being done with it if you’re hard core. You know this. We are the men that make this thing what it is. **** them all. Walk on down slowly.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Would that be the bt45?


I think so! Currently buried in my garage for the winter. 

MDS was right! There's no hope for this scenario. I think the split has grown since i looked at it on Friday from the ground... Its turning into an 8500 crane removal.


----------



## since16

Removed 9 large trees at a school in a week and then 1 large willow so rotten the 660 would barely pull thru wood was turning into mud. Really nice grappling out the debris don't miss chipping and every big job is getting done quicker and almost no effort.


----------



## Haplo

since16 said:


> don't miss chipping


Do you chip at all anymore? Do you have a chipper? I've wondered about swapping the chipper for a 70 yard grapple truck but would you keep the chipper as backup?


----------



## mikewhite85

Sold the split oak job. We're doing it in two weeks. Most I've ever bid on a one tree job. Will be sure to post pics. 

Also, I received a negative google review today!



It was a bit of a bummer because it dropped us down to 4.5 stars. I'm deciding if I should respond at all. I'm definitely not the low ball type company but 3700 was a pretty good deal on her massive backyard silver maple and spruce. 

I suppose one negative review kind of humanizes your business and lets the public know you're not just farming for reviews from your friends.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Sold the split oak job. We're doing it in two weeks. Most I've ever bid on a one tree job. Will be sure to post pics.
> 
> Also, I received a negative google review today!
> View attachment 976313
> 
> 
> It was a bit of a bummer because it dropped us down to 4.5 stars. I'm deciding if I should respond at all. I'm definitely not the low ball type company but 3700 was a pretty good deal on her massive backyard silver maple and spruce.
> 
> I suppose one negative review kind of humanizes your business and lets the public know you're not just farming for reviews from your friends.



Sounds like textbook homeowner simplistic assessment of the job. 

Is she comparing apples with apples or are they two completely different scope jobs?


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. I got one presently collecting dust. I put some ethanol free fuel in it a few years back. LolView attachment 975565



I think that is the worst Stihl tool ever made.

Bought one for a large job some years back, completely gutless, my 18V Makita drills walk all over it. Is in the "to sell" pile of equipment.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Sounds like textbook homeowner simplistic assessment of the job.
> 
> Is she comparing apples with apples or are they two completely different scope jobs?


Completely different. The 1200 job was two easy driveway trees with my smaller crew that took 3 hours. Hers involves substantially larger and more difficult trees. Whats funny is that my 5 minute interaction with her was pleasant and I recommended that she not remove her healthy trees. I was surprised to see the one star review.


----------



## Rabid K9

Had a solid week.

Post fire hazard work first thing Monday.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Had a solid week.
> 
> Post fire hazard work first thing Monday.


You are quite the photographer!


----------



## Rabid K9

Then straight into three days of plantation work - commercial harvest, powerline clearances & clearing new driveway into building envelope, dawn to dusk.

Almost an Australian cliche, a big boomer (male kangaroo), around 110kg was hit by a vehicle by road at bottom of plantation. Swelled up nicely & got increasingly pungent as the days wore on until could smell him 500m away, wafting through the trees. Thought about towing him away, but close approach was hazardous!!


----------



## Rabid K9

Still in the plantation....

Owner raged at one of my guys for docking a log 0.6m (2 feet) to short. I calmed the situation, then fired up the Rottweiler (the 661) into the oncoming night. Some people are never pleased, even though we've been working at a pace not many can sustain.

Due a resupply of wedges & some apologies to the felling axes once this job is done.


----------



## Rabid K9

Then another day of fire work & hail mary's to round out the hot & dusty week.


----------



## Helmstein

You guys don't **** around down under. Great pictures and holy **** do those trees grow huge. 
Great work and nice kit!


Rabid K9 said:


> Then another day of fire work & hail mary's to round out the hot & dusty week.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> You guys don't **** around down under. Great pictures and holy **** do those trees grow huge.
> Great work and nice kit!



Indeed. Still young trees the majority of them as well, dwarfed by the true old growth further south.

Sad thing is a lot of the 'veteran' trees with hollow butts & various features are ones having to be taken down due to liability issues post fire near arterial roads. We're trying to retain some with our climbing work, but geezus there are some sketchy climbs, forty metres plus trees propped up on 10% of their stem, heavy dense timbers around 1250kg/m. Standard 60m climbing lines, with a base tie we're out of rope getting to first decent limb on some.

All of the burn area is on karst landscape as well, which know the caves systems well from working in karst management, so systems up to 85m deep under some of the trees we're working in.

Working with some government department fallers as well, calm & gutsy characters, nerves of steel, we tend to retreat quite a distance & with haste when sending down big trees, these guys are dropping multi leg hollow butts & standing right near the stump as they implode!!


----------



## epicklein22

Used SRT to climb up this large black oak to cut off a dead limb going over a pool. About 70’ at the crotch above my head. Saved a ton of time and effort using SRT over DRT.

Used the crane a couple times last week, already making life easy and efficient. Will get some pictures this upcoming week of it in action.


----------



## capetrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Completely different. The 1200 job was two easy driveway trees with my smaller crew that took 3 hours. Hers involves substantially larger and more difficult trees. Whats funny is that my 5 minute interaction with her was pleasant and I recommended that she not remove her healthy trees. I was surprised to see the one star review.


did she get another quote and did she take the trees down?


----------



## mikewhite85

capetrees said:


> did she get another quote and did she take the trees down?


No. If she does I think they will be in the same price range.

One of the trees was a huge backyard maple hanging directly over a rotting old shed and a neighboring yard. Would not be a fun tree. It would cost me more than 1200 in labor to remove it.


----------



## no tree to big

Rabid K9 said:


> Now we're talking the business time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCC 115.002 | PALFINGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.palfinger.com


Don't even waste your time, get a merlo! It's by far one of the best contraptions to hit the market for trees. 
This tree only took a hour and 10 mins to from first cut to last piece chipped. That is a 3500 pound piece being cut. That machine took pieces way bigger then I would have ever thought. It is a beast. 4x4 all wheel steer it will make it anywhere you can lay your plywood.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewhite85

Thats pretty slick. Can you register that for road travel or do you need to trailer it everywhere? Does it work well on a grade?


----------



## no tree to big

mikewhite85 said:


> Thats pretty slick. Can you register that for road travel or do you need to trailer it everywhere? Does it work well on a grade?


I'm not sure about every state but in illinois and Wisconsin you are aloud to drive construction equipment on the roads (bobcats/front end loaders) so this would fall in that category. Short distances the machine is driven long distances it is hauled on a triaxle trailer the machine comes in at about 50k pounds so it is heavy in illinois you would need a semi to haul it but in WI there weight laws are more forgiving and is much easier to get overweight permits. I've not personally used it on a severe grade but it will drive anywhere you want to take it and it is easy to work the out riggers to add cribbing and level machine. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Getting packed to head to Hellertown, PA. Three days of playing with cranes


----------



## bck

no tree to big said:


> Don't even waste your time, get a merlo! It's by far one of the best contraptions to hit the market for trees.
> This tree only took a hour and 10 mins to from first cut to last piece chipped. That is a 3500 pound piece being cut. That machine took pieces way bigger then I would have ever thought. It is a beast. 4x4 all wheel steer it will make it anywhere you can lay your plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatal
> 
> 
> no tree to big said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even waste your time, get a merlo! It's by far one of the best contraptions to hit the market for trees.
> This tree only took a hour and 10 mins to from first cut to last piece chipped. That is a 3500 pound piece being cut. That machine took pieces way bigger then I would have ever thought. It is a beast. 4x4 all wheel steer it will make it anywhere you can lay your plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> that seems like over-kill.
Click to expand...


----------



## Haplo

Took down some trees for the township today. They were nice enough to close the road and flag local traffic through for us. Bombed most of it onto the road and pulled what we could into the woods. Working on a slope, all 6 tires chocked


----------



## Yarz

no tree to big said:


> Don't even waste your time, get a merlo!



Reon Rounds just demo'd his to several other companies' employees. 
Holy crap does that thing save a ton of manual labor and a ton of time!


----------



## no tree to big

Yarz said:


> Reon Rounds just demo'd his to several other companies' employees.
> Holy crap does that thing save a ton of manual labor and a ton of time!


The one in the video u are referencing is one model larger then the one he purchased. He was demoing the 5035 but it was to heavy to transport without a semi the 5030 just barely squeaks by on a triaxle trailer he pulls behind a quad axle dump truck. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarz

Ahh.. I missed that detail.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Took down some trees for the township today. They were nice enough to close the road and flag local traffic through for us. Bombed most of it onto the road and pulled what we could into the woods. Working on a slope, all 6 tires chocked
> View attachment 977310
> 
> View attachment 977311
> 
> View attachment 977312


Nice work. Where in PA are you from?


----------



## Haplo

Lancaster County. I will actually be up your way in about 3 weeks, taking a tree down for a friend in Elmira. Have family in Mansfield as well


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Lancaster County. I will actually be up your way in about 3 weeks, taking a tree down for a friend in Elmira. Have family in Mansfield as well


Oh nice. Give me a holler if you need anything. We are in corning 50% of the time which is right next to elmira.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Indeed. Still young trees the majority of them as well, dwarfed by the true old growth further south.
> 
> Sad thing is a lot of the 'veteran' trees with hollow butts & various features are ones having to be taken down due to liability issues post fire near arterial roads. We're trying to retain some with our climbing work, but geezus there are some sketchy climbs, forty metres plus trees propped up on 10% of their stem, heavy dense timbers around 1250kg/m. Standard 60m climbing lines, with a base tie we're out of rope getting to first decent limb on some.
> 
> All of the burn area is on karst landscape as well, which know the caves systems well from working in karst management, so systems up to 85m deep under some of the trees we're working in.
> 
> Working with some government department fallers as well, calm & gutsy characters, nerves of steel, we tend to retreat quite a distance & with haste when sending down big trees, these guys are dropping multi leg hollow butts & standing right near the stump as they implode!!


And I thought our 30M white pine trees with a dbh of 1.5meters were big. Lol.

Trying to respond in language that's familiar!

You guys are awsome! How many hours do chippers last in Australia with the super dence hardwoods beating the hell out of them?


----------



## tree MDS

Aww!! Father and son Giants!! Each one definitely has it’s own unique advantages over the other. 

Can’t remember is it was Will or Jester that recommended that saw scabbard on the baby giant, but damn is that thing handy!!

Got a new guy starting tomorrow. Sounds good (mostly) so far. Actual tree guy with ten years. Nice having a guy that actually talks and knows a lot about the work… well, was a decent interview anyway lol. We’ll see.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> And I thought our 30M white pine trees with a dbh of 1.5meters were big. Lol.
> 
> Trying to respond in language that's familiar!
> 
> You guys are awsome! How many hours do chippers last in Australia with the super dence hardwoods beating the hell out of them?


That's alright, grew up with grandfathers using old timey imperial, takes me a while, but can occasionally visualise trees in feet & inches, miles really mess me around though.

Like anything, depends on how well you look after them, but in my experience the Bandits definitely handle the hardwood abuse better than the Vermeers, which seem to be more preferred for street tree type stuff with a lot of leafy nonsense. Around 2-3000hrs is a pretty well used Bandit, the feed system probably cops most of the thrashing. Try to change or rotate knives around 50hrs. Not many discs around.

Got to go back to national park fireground next week. One tree in particular giving nightmares, maybe 10% max of it's base left, burnt a metre down inside root plate, think we'll rig up some sort of sky anchor for access, spider lift would be useful but could be in the firing line if the tree goes while we're taking off what we need to. An interesting piece of veteran coastal forest architecture, hence doing best to retain some part of tree.

Here's some thirty year old laneway 'saplings' (Eucalyptus grandis) on another harvest job two week ago. First one in photos just under 150 feet, about 45-48 of those 2.5cm increments. Mill wanted logs at 21 feet, bloody owner with his archaic loader insisted on lifting logs over the top of chipper truck & chipper. Damn old loader does some heavy lifting, but make more noise than six chippers.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Aww!! Father and son Giants!! Each one definitely has it’s own unique advantages over the other.
> 
> Can’t remember is it was Will or Jester that recommended that saw scabbard on the baby giant, but damn is that thing handy!!
> 
> Got a new guy starting tomorrow. Sounds good (mostly) so far. Actual tree guy with ten years. Nice having a guy that actually talks and knows a lot about the work… well, was a decent interview anyway lol. We’ll see.
> View attachment 977840
> 
> View attachment 977839



Gear freak!!

** I'll buy Pa' Giant of you.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Aww!! Father and son Giants!! Each one definitely has it’s own unique advantages over the other.
> 
> Can’t remember is it was Will or Jester that recommended that saw scabbard on the baby giant, but damn is that thing handy!!
> 
> Got a new guy starting tomorrow. Sounds good (mostly) so far. Actual tree guy with ten years. Nice having a guy that actually talks and knows a lot about the work… well, was a decent interview anyway lol. We’ll see.
> View attachment 977840
> 
> View attachment 977839


Ya it was me that recommend the scabbard. Jester recommend the hydro quick attach. You my friend are driving a nicely setup machine. I hope it's working out for you. Once the ground hardens up abit you will be really loving its capabilities without mats. 

Good luck with your new guy starting.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> That's alright, grew up with grandfathers using old timey imperial, takes me a while, but can occasionally visualise trees in feet & inches, miles really mess me around though.
> 
> Like anything, depends on how well you look after them, but in my experience the Bandits definitely handle the hardwood abuse better than the Vermeers, which seem to be more preferred for street tree type stuff with a lot of leafy nonsense. Around 2-3000hrs is a pretty well used Bandit, the feed system probably cops most of the thrashing. Try to change or rotate knives around 50hrs. Not many discs around.
> 
> Got to go back to national park fireground next week. One tree in particular giving nightmares, maybe 10% max of it's base left, burnt a metre down inside root plate, think we'll rig up some sort of sky anchor for access, spider lift would be useful but could be in the firing line if the tree goes while we're taking off what we need to. An interesting piece of veteran coastal forest architecture, hence doing best to retain some part of tree.
> 
> Here's some thirty year old laneway 'saplings' (Eucalyptus grandis) on another harvest job two week ago. First one in photos just under 150 feet, about 45-48 of those 2.5cm increments. Mill wanted logs at 21 feet, bloody owner with his archaic loader insisted on lifting logs over the top of chipper truck & chipper. Damn old loader does some heavy lifting, but make more noise than six chippers.


All I have to say is wow, those trees grow like wildfire. Thanks for answering my questions. Be safe out there. 

I'm buying a Grcs tomorrow. Should be a good tool in conjunction with my new spider lift due in around early May.

Do you use the GRCS down under?


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Gear freak!!
> 
> ** I'll buy Pa' Giant of you.



Hahaha. Me?? Noo…


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. Me?? Noo…
> View attachment 978380
> View attachment 978381



More metal than wood there?


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> All I have to say is wow, those trees grow like wildfire. Thanks for answering my questions. Be safe out there.
> 
> I'm buying a Grcs tomorrow. Should be a good tool in conjunction with my new spider lift due in around early May.
> 
> Do you use the GRCS down under?


Yes, they sneak up on you the wet forest eucs. 

What spider are you getting?

Yes, plenty of GRCS around. Personally been too tight to buy one, on the cards.

Have a custom made heavy duty drum / bollard that allows us to do some funk, takes serious heavy wood abuse, nice & simple, great heat dispersion. As a rock climber, love the dynamic swings & big shock loads we can absorb with this.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> More metal than wood there?



That tree (Honey Locust) was a lot bigger than it looks in those pics and in a terrible spot. The spread was amazing. Started with the bucket, which helped speed things up a bit, but when the rubber hit the road it was time to get into the lift (already set up). The spread and obstacles were more than enough to justify the setup.

A crane would’ve been ideal, but we had it in control by 4:30 or so… after a fairly involved setup, so a win in my book.

I came down a few times to feed wood with mini giant…. that and my sena kept dying at end of day, so had to plug in periodically. Pissed me off.

We got it down to the wood and a bit lower than there in a day (four guys). Some grcs work from the lift Monday, and then she’s getting pulled across the front yard, then log truck thirty.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> That tree (Honey Locust) was a lot bigger than it looks in those pics and in a terrible spot. The spread was amazing. Started with the bucket, which helped speed things up a bit, but when the rubber hit the road it was time to get into the lift (already set up). The spread and obstacles were more than enough to justify the setup.
> 
> A crane would’ve been ideal, but we had it in control by 4:30 or so… after a fairly involved setup, so a win in my book.
> 
> I came down a few times to feed wood with mini giant…. that and my sena kept dying at end of day, so had to plug in periodically. Pissed me off.
> 
> We got it down to the wood and a bit lower than there in a day (four guys). Some grcs work from the lift Monday, and then she’s getting pulled across the front yard, then log truck thirty.



Am sure it was, just like stirring the pot. Would a zipline have worked there?

Looks like could lay the pieces pretty much onto tray of chipper with zipline off the mini-Giant, straight in line with that shiny trailer in background? Don't trust the guys to feed chipper with the Giants? 

I know I'm still twitchy with newer guys feeding the chipper with the Vermeer.


----------



## tree MDS

It’s not like it looks. The chipper was 15’ away from the tree lol, those were just the last three brush cuts, kinda deceiving in the pics.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. Me?? Noo…
> View attachment 978380
> View attachment 978381


Crane


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Yes, they sneak up on you the wet forest eucs.
> 
> What spider are you getting?
> 
> Yes, plenty of GRCS around. Personally been too tight to buy one, on the cards.
> 
> Have a custom made heavy duty drum / bollard that allows us to do some funk, takes serious heavy wood abuse, nice & simple, great heat dispersion. As a rock climber, love the dynamic swings & big shock loads we can absorb with this.


Ya that lowering devise looks bomber. I picked my Grcs for $800usd under retail. We will be using it tomorrow. I'll take some picks for the Arboristsite!

We decided to with the easylift 87-48aj pretty cool lift and light at 3772 kilos

In USA we can skirt under truck driving laws with an under weight package with a 2500/250 pickuptruck


----------



## mikewhite85

Where did you get a GRCS that cheap? 

I just passed on doing a huge tree preservation and removal bid at Cornell University, which is at least an hour and a half drive. It's for a construction company putting up a new building. Specs call for chainlink fencing and 12" vertical mulching around all the trees, plus regular watering, and weekly site inspections once our work is done though the construction process. The drive makes it challenging for us. Plus the construction company doesn't have the job yet- they need to submit their bid by Thursday. So basically I would bidding for them so they can bid. I think I'd give it a shot if it were closer. Tough call as I can imagine it's over 100k worth of work. I just don't have the time to spend all day there to bid by their deadline. 

I submitted another bid like this for a contractor bidding on a Penndot job a few miles from our house. Do you guys usually wait until the GC has the job to bid? I hate passing up on opportunities for prevailing wage work. I'd love to do less residential and more stuff like this.


----------



## no tree to big

mikewhite85 said:


> Where did you get a GRCS that cheap?
> 
> I just passed on doing a huge tree preservation and removal bid at Cornell University, which is at least an hour and a half drive. It's for a construction company putting up a new building. Specs call for chainlink fencing and 12" vertical mulching around all the trees, plus regular watering, and weekly site inspections once our work is done though the construction process. The drive makes it challenging for us. Plus the construction company doesn't have the job yet- they need to submit their bid by Thursday. So basically I would bidding for them so they can bid. I think I'd give it a shot if it were closer. Tough call as I can imagine it's over 100k worth of work. I just don't have the time to spend all day there to bid by their deadline.
> 
> I submitted another bid like this for a contractor bidding on a Penndot job a few miles from our house. Do you guys usually wait until the GC has the job to bid? I hate passing up on opportunities for prevailing wage work. I'd love to do less residential and more stuff like this.
> 
> View attachment 978716


It can go both ways. If it's something small a GC can budget 5k or 10k if it's a really large project they need quotes just like a home builder would get a quote from all the trades b4 quoting the home owner. If a construction company is not an expert in trees and lets say you provide a 100k quote after they sold the job but they think it's only 80k and that's what gets budgeted that's a 20k loss on there end. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Ya that lowering devise looks bomber. I picked my Grcs for $800usd under retail. We will be using it tomorrow. I'll take some picks for the Arboristsite!
> 
> We decided to with the easylift 87-48aj pretty cool lift and light at 3772 kilos
> 
> In USA we can skirt under truck driving laws with an under weight package with a 2500/250 pickuptruck



That looks like a weapon. 

Be interested to know how MDS himself thinks this compares to the Omme's?


----------



## Rabid K9

Good having a competent team who can all climb, fall, operate machinery & work fast on the ground, safely.

Knocking over a full day job in time to start another one.

** Still have to go back to grind stumps when new grinder arrives.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Where did you get a GRCS that cheap?
> 
> I just passed on doing a huge tree preservation and removal bid at Cornell University, which is at least an hour and a half drive. It's for a construction company putting up a new building. Specs call for chainlink fencing and 12" vertical mulching around all the trees, plus regular watering, and weekly site inspections once our work is done though the construction process. The drive makes it challenging for us. Plus the construction company doesn't have the job yet- they need to submit their bid by Thursday. So basically I would bidding for them so they can bid. I think I'd give it a shot if it were closer. Tough call as I can imagine it's over 100k worth of work. I just don't have the time to spend all day there to bid by their deadline.
> 
> I submitted another bid like this for a contractor bidding on a Penndot job a few miles from our house. Do you guys usually wait until the GC has the job to bid? I hate passing up on opportunities for prevailing wage work. I'd love to do less residential and more stuff like this.
> 
> View attachment 978716


The grcs I purchased was off this site in trading post. It was $800 below retail so I paid $2500.

We used it today for the first time and it was unbelievably efficient. Do I dare say that it almost paid for itself in one day? Probably not but will by the end of this week.

We had one large white pine with around 6-8 smaller pines/ash below. Used the tall pine as our rigging point and the rest was history. The pictures show the tree that was farthest away from our rigging point. The amazing thing was how clean we were able to keep the job site. Not as many broken branches everywhere.

If I knew what this device was capable of I would of owned one much sooner. Once the lift is here it's game over. 

If anyone has a tilt deck kicking around they might want to sell, let me know, I'm In Western Massachusetts


----------



## tree MDS

Crane.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Ya that lowering devise looks bomber. I picked my Grcs for $800usd under retail. We will be using it tomorrow. I'll take some picks for the Arboristsite!
> 
> We decided to with the easylift 87-48aj pretty cool lift and light at 3772 kilos
> 
> In USA we can skirt under truck driving laws with an under weight package with a 2500/250 pickuptruck



You can still tow the omme with a pickup and remain under cdl. You just need the flimsy trailer TL sells. I think it’s 14k gvw.

She’s a heavy lift though. Personally, I like more weight and outrigger spread when up/out that far, but that’s just me.

Those easylifts look nice. I’ve heard positive things about them. I just have what I have because I know they work, know how to maintain and operate, etc.. I’m sure there are other good lifts out there. I’m just too old to experiment at this point.

Grcs and lift is a nice combo. Next level baby!


----------



## ZinTrees

accidentally ran straight gas in all 3 of my saws yesterday, pulled all my mufflers and checked, almost no damage to anything

we muffler mod my 261cm (small extra hole in muffler)
also modded my 194 (pulled deflector/spark arrestor, super loud, and cuts so much nicer) 
video of test cut in 6x6


----------



## ZinTrees

also put a 20" 3/8 bar on my 261, it had a 16" 325 when I got it and I hated it, bar was worn out and binding in the cut, and I had to keep extra files for it, feels like a good setup


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> The grcs I purchased was off this site in trading post. It was $800 below retail so I paid $2500.
> 
> We used it today for the first time and it was unbelievably efficient. Do I dare say that it almost paid for itself in one day? Probably not but will by the end of this week.
> 
> We had one large white pine with around 6-8 smaller pines/ash below. Used the tall pine as our rigging point and the rest was history. The pictures show the tree that was farthest away from our rigging point. The amazing thing was how clean we were able to keep the job site. Not as many broken branches everywhere.
> 
> If I knew what this device was capable of I would of owned one much sooner. Once the lift is here it's game over.
> 
> If anyone has a tilt deck kicking around they might want to sell, let me know, I'm In Western Massachusetts


Looks great!

You guys are making me itch to join the tracked lift bandwagon

MDS how is your new guy turning out? Speaking of staffing issues, one of my guys was throwing brush over a bank and somehow torqued his shoulder bad. It appears he's torn his rotator cuff. First work comp claim in a long time. Thankful to have insurance.


----------



## ZinTrees

Testing tapatalk, no idea how this works lol

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

MDS how is your new guy turning out? 

I was just trying that guy out. After a couple days I’d seen and heard enough. 

Who wants to listen to some punk kid telling lies and talking **** about everyone and everything in the business. He really lost me when he started talking about a friend of mine that I’ve known for close to 30 years. I can only imagine the tales he’ll be telling people about me after two days. See ya. 

Plenty of er… “fish” in the sea. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> MDS how is your new guy turning out?
> 
> I was just trying that guy out. After a couple days I’d seen and heard enough.
> 
> Who wants to listen to some punk kid telling lies and talking **** about everyone and everything in the business. He really lost me when he started talking about a friend of mine that I’ve known for close to 30 years. I can only imagine the tales he’ll be telling people about me after two days. See ya.
> 
> Plenty of er… “fish” in the sea. Lol


Oh man. Sorry to hear. You'll find a better one!

Found this in a pinoak yesterday. Felt compelled to show you guys! Poor little bugger


----------



## tree MDS

What happened to it? Pin Oak attack??

My old worker will be back in a few weeks, then I’ll have two good guys that know my system again. Thank God.

I’m not thinking I really need another cutter. I just don’t think I like what they have for tree people out there these days enough to make it worth my while. All I really need is a couple good ground guys and I’m okay. That could change if I happen upon a cutter, who knows. I kinda doubt it though. Like I said, not even sure I want one. Truthfully, nobody is ever gonna hold a candle to what I can do anyway, so **** em. There, I said it. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> What happened to it? Pin Oak attack??
> 
> My old worker will be back in a few weeks, then I’ll have two good guys that know my system again. Thank God.
> 
> I’m not thinking I really need another cutter. I just don’t think I like what they have for tree people out there these days enough to make it worth my while. All I really need is a couple good ground guys and I’m okay. That could change if I happen upon a cutter, who knows. I kinda doubt it though. Like I said, not even sure I want one. Truthfully, nobody is ever gonna hold a candle to what I can do anyway, so **** em. There, I said it. Lol.


Glad to hear it! He found out the grass isn't greener. 

Today I joined you guys in the 500i club! I've been waiting for one for about 6 months... Got a Dewalt impact drill to boot. It'll be a dream for changing chipper knives on the jobsite.


----------



## Haplo

Nice scooter as well


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Nice scooter as well


with gas prices, that is what he uses to go do bids

local guy got a wrapped smart car and put a wing on it


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> with gas prices, that is what he uses to go do bids
> 
> local guy got a wrapped smart car and put a wing on it



I want to a see a pic of this smart car! I know a guy in Los Angeles with a couple chevy volts for him and his sales guys that work really well for them. Funny thing around here, it's very conservative and economically focused on the fracking/drilling industry people would look at an "eco-friendly" tree service very skeptically. 

There are many days I'll drive well over 100 miles in my f150 doing bids. Last week I filled up the tank 3 times. Would be nice to save some money on fuel!

How much would you say you guys are spending on fuel per week? I'd have to look at my books more closely but I bet we're up to around 1000 when we're running everything, especially when driving to NY so often.


----------



## Haplo

About 900 a month in fuel. Everything is very local. Hardly ever work further than 15 minutes

Are you saying you spend 1000 per _week?_


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> I want to a see a pic of this smart car!


and to clarify, because ive already been told to take the picture down, im not talking crap about my competition, this is actually brilliant
edit to block out name and #


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> I want to a see a pic of this smart car! I know a guy in Los Angeles with a couple chevy volts for him and his sales guys that work really well for them. Funny thing around here, it's very conservative and economically focused on the fracking/drilling industry people would look at an "eco-friendly" tree service very skeptically.
> 
> There are many days I'll drive well over 100 miles in my f150 doing bids. Last week I filled up the tank 3 times. Would be nice to save some money on fuel!
> 
> How much would you say you guys are spending on fuel per week? I'd have to look at my books more closely but I bet we're up to around 1000 when we're running everything, especially when driving to NY so often.


I refill my f350 probably twice a week, only fill one tank tho, so about $200 per week fuel, although im not working much lately, those numbers go up when I gotta drive to knoxville towing a 6K dump trailer


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> View attachment 979584


haha!!! It's hideous. I love it!

Yeah, up to $1000 per week right now! Between the 5 trucks and other equipment plus driving the 45 miles to our Corning, NY yard all the time, it adds up. I'd love to buy dedicated trucks to stay up there indefinitely but one thing at a time.


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s a rarity. Hedging in the rain with the MDS. Lol. This the second time I’ve trimmed these. First was probably five years ago. They were really all different heights then. At that point she wanted them pruned as semi-separate rounded Arbs. Now we’re growing them into a more traditional hedge. Not my favorite kind of work, but really wasn’t all that bad either.


----------



## tree MDS

I bought a dump trailer for the mini Giant this morning too. It’s a PJ. 14’ scissors dump with 7k axles. Could be up to 16k gvw, but had it derated to 9990. Seems like it should be just the right home for the mini Giant.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Here’s a rarity. Hedging in the rain with the MDS. Lol. This the second time I’ve trimmed these. First was probably five years ago. They were really all different heights then. At that point she wanted them pruned as semi-separate rounded Arbs. Now we’re growing them into a more traditional hedge. Not my favorite kind of work, but really wasn’t all that bad either.
> View attachment 979604
> 
> View attachment 979602
> View attachment 979603
> View attachment 979605


Looks good! The bucket sure helps.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I bought a dump trailer for the mini Giant this morning too. It’s a PJ. 14’ scissors dump with 7k axles. Could be up to 16k gvw, but had it derated to 9990. Seems like it should be just the right home for the mini Giant.


almost what I got, mines just the double ram
no idea what is actually better tbh

tell us how it handles the giant, so far I like mine but im yet to put equipment in it, only wood, and normally less than 2 tons at that (mostly brush, with a few rounds ontop)


----------



## DBJR

Just bought a dump trailer too. In the last month also bought the 2500 and bandit 75. Had the tractor for few years already. All for side work but can now take on real jobs that I couldn't with my car and beat up dakota. Have a chip box for dump insert but haven't needed to put it on yet. Debt free, no payments, not broke, and determined not to fall into the class of a "good time charlie" . Going to stick to my lane of small removals I can do professionally. Word of mouth by my friends and neighbors has been gaining me a backlog so decided it was time to make the jump and be able to provide a full service.


----------



## treebilly

12-15k a week in fuel here. That’s six bucket crews, a clearing crew, three stumps grinders, two clean up and restoration crews, and a few more vehicles


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Here’s a rarity. Hedging in the rain with the MDS. Lol. This the second time I’ve trimmed these. First was probably five years ago. They were really all different heights then. At that point she wanted them pruned as semi-separate rounded Arbs. Now we’re growing them into a more traditional hedge. Not my favorite kind of work, but really wasn’t all that bad either.
> View attachment 979604
> 
> View attachment 979602
> View attachment 979603
> View attachment 979605



Are they fake sheeps in the background, first photo? Classy.

Have a love / hate relationship with large hedges.


----------



## Rabid K9

Evening revisit to fireground to deal with a couple of issues. Had somewhat of a seasonal break, dust settled, slipping & sliding in the wet ash now.

Every winter tell myself to put more work lights on the vehicles. If only could find a decent auto sparkie.


----------



## epicklein22

Stretched all 125’ out and picked these spruce from the driveway so we didn’t have to lay plywood in a soft yard.

Spring has been cold and wet here in Ohio. Really looking forward to some better weather.


----------



## bck

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 979896
> 
> Stretched all 125’ out and picked these spruce from the driveway so we didn’t have to lay plywood in a soft yard.
> 
> Spring has been cold and wet here in Ohio. Really looking forward to some better weather.


Yup, very nice . What size is it ?


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I bought a dump trailer for the mini Giant this morning too. It’s a PJ. 14’ scissors dump with 7k axles. Could be up to 16k gvw, but had it derated to 9990. Seems like it should be just the right home for the mini Giant.


That's essentially what we pull ours around In, 14' bwise dump low pro. Sometimes I wish it was 16' but that's the way it goes.


----------



## dbl612

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 979896
> 
> Stretched all 125’ out and picked these spruce from the driveway so we didn’t have to lay plywood in a soft yard.
> congrats on the new rig.


congrats on the new 9125.


epicklein22 said:


> Spring has been cold and wet here in Ohio. Really looking forward to some better weather.


----------



## Helmstein

Few more GRCS pics from the second day using it. We had our crane tree bending over good. You will see powerlines running threw where the trees had to come out of. we had to manipulate the trees under them. Fun times. 

We're big fans of the GRCS now that we have one. All this wouldn't be possible without a Giant 254T and a good ground guy" My Older Brother"

2022 is going to be a great year!


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> That's essentially what we pull ours around In, 14' bwise dump low pro. Sometimes I wish it was 16' but that's the way it goes.



I haven’t actually picked it up yet, just have a hold on it. Unfortunately I have to sell that new lift trailer I bought first because the dovetail they put on it is too much angle for the lifts. Amazing, this is the place that makes the lift trailers for Tracked Lifts, I told them what I wanted it for, even expressed concern about the dovetail, they still screwed me. Oh well, I’m over it. Pick up and move forward. In light of recent changes, the dump trailer will serve me better anyway. The mini giant definitely needs a good home. Looking forward to getting that system dialed in. Gonna be super handy for sure.

I could still switch it up for a 16 footer, but I’m thinking something in between will be nice, especially since it’s going to be derated. And we have the log truck, so it’s most likely just going to be used to tow the machine and for the odd couple logs here and there. I dunno… now you have me thinking, lol.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 979896
> 
> Stretched all 125’ out and picked these spruce from the driveway so we didn’t have to lay plywood in a soft yard.
> 
> Spring has been cold and wet here in Ohio. Really looking forward to some better weather.



That thing is so cool, man!! Very nice. Do you mind my asking what it set you back?


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> That thing is so cool, man!! Very nice. Do you mind my asking what it set you back?


Sell the old lift? Buy a crane MDS? I know what you are thinkin


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> That thing is so cool, man!! Very nice. Do you mind my asking what it set you back?


I was at 74k when I left the dealer with tax paid and 5 dica mats.

Bear in mind, I bought it as-is from the dealer; so the boom isn’t inspected and the truck wasn’t gone through. They told me like another 15k to bring it all up to snuff. We just about have all the truck problems figured out, down to little stuff. Crane just needs some wear pad shims and has a small leak at the swing box that I’m gonna limp through this season and get taken care of next winter. 

I have 2 toolboxes to mount, outrigger holder and I’m gonna build a couple log cradles for the deck.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Sell the old lift? Buy a crane MDS? I know what you are thinkin



No, I like my backup lift. I think I’ll wait on the crane thing until it’s glaringly necessary. I’d probably sell the bucket first if anything, but that’s not happening either lol.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> I was at 74k when I left the dealer with tax paid and 5 dica mats.
> 
> Bear in mind, I bought it as-is from the dealer; so the boom isn’t inspected and the truck wasn’t gone through. They told me like another 15k to bring it all up to snuff. We just about have all the truck problems figured out, down to little stuff. Crane just needs some wear pad shims and has a small leak at the swing box that I’m gonna limp through this season and get taken care of next winter.
> 
> I have 2 toolboxes to mount, outrigger holder and I’m gonna build a couple log cradles for the deck.



That’s nice. I like your way of thinking on this one. I probably would’ve spent the 15k for piece of mind, but you know how I roll. I don’t really give a **** about money, even though I love it. Lol


----------



## epicklein22

bck said:


> Yup, very nice . What size is it ?


26 ton. National 900A with the longer boom option, 125’ versus 103’.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> That’s nice. I like your way of thinking on this one. I probably would’ve spent the 15k for piece of mind, but you know how I roll. I don’t really give a **** about money, even though I love it. Lol


No doubt, I would have too if the piggy bank wasn’t looking so thin. Lol It stung a little watching that much $ come out of my bank account.


----------



## bck

epicklein22 said:


> No doubt, I would have too if the piggy bank wasn’t looking so thin. Lol It stung a little watching that much $ come out of my bank account.


Doesn’t do you any good sitting in the bank


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I haven’t actually picked it up yet, just have a hold on it. Unfortunately I have to sell that new lift trailer I bought first because the dovetail they put on it is too much angle for the lifts. Amazing, this is the place that makes the lift trailers for Tracked Lifts, I told them what I wanted it for, even expressed concern about the dovetail, they still screwed me. Oh well, I’m over it. Pick up and move forward. In light of recent changes, the dump trailer will serve me better anyway. The mini giant definitely needs a good home. Looking forward to getting that system dialed in. Gonna be super handy for sure.
> 
> I could still switch it up for a 16 footer, but I’m thinking something in between will be nice, especially since it’s going to be derated. And we have the log truck, so it’s most likely just going to be used to tow the machine and for the odd couple logs here and there. I dunno… now you have me thinking, lol.


Send me some pictures of the lift trailor I might be interested in it.


----------



## treebilly

Nice @epicklein22 
And I hear you on the crappy weather we’ve been having. I just got snowed on this morning. Not much but enough to piss me off for the day


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I haven’t actually picked it up yet, just have a hold on it. Unfortunately I have to sell that new lift trailer I bought first because the dovetail they put on it is too much angle for the lifts. Amazing, this is the place that makes the lift trailers for Tracked Lifts, I told them what I wanted it for, even expressed concern about the dovetail, they still screwed me. Oh well, I’m over it. Pick up and move forward. In light of recent changes, the dump trailer will serve me better anyway. The mini giant definitely needs a good home. Looking forward to getting that system dialed in. Gonna be super handy for sure.
> 
> I could still switch it up for a 16 footer, but I’m thinking something in between will be nice, especially since it’s going to be derated. And we have the log truck, so it’s most likely just going to be used to tow the machine and for the odd couple logs here and there. I dunno… now you have me thinking, lol.


For your application a 14' should work just fine. Sometimes when we have some logs to the front of trailor and load the giant on behind that's where the extra 2' come in handy


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> For your application a 14' should work just fine. Sometimes when we have some logs to the front of trailor and load the giant on behind that's where the extra 2' come in handy



Actually, I’m gonna call tomorrow and see if they can derate the 16 footer to 9990 like the 14’. If they can I’m buying it. Turns out the 16 will just fit my JD tractor with the bucket and logging winch on it with about a 6” to spare, so would be better yet. I’m thinking I would just have to back it on and raise the loader if I wanted to bring the root grapple too. We’ll see, if they can’t rerate it I’ll stay with the 14.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Actually, I’m gonna call tomorrow and see if they can derate the 16 footer to 9990 like the 14’. If they can I’m buying it. Turns out the 16 will just fit my JD tractor with the bucket and logging winch on it with about a 6” to spare, so would be better yet. I’m thinking I would just have to back it on and raise the loader if I wanted to bring the root grapple too. We’ll see, if they can’t rerate it I’ll stay with the 14.


They should be able to derate that for you. Good luck with it. Good thinking on making it multipurpose.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> They should be able to derate that for you. Good luck with it. Good thinking on making it multipurpose.



Yeah, I called the place and they had one 16 footer, just in. They had something like 20 14’s. And they can put the derated tag on it, so I grabbed it up. Now I’ve gotta take another road trip, this time New Hampshirite, about 3 1/2 hours. Probably do that Friday. Sucks, but whatever, should be a sweet trailer.


----------



## tree MDS

So I was trimming a Pin Oak yesterday (I know, hard to believe) and I was yanking on a particularly annoying, long gangly hanger that was stuck by the tips, I pulled on it and before I could think the 1 - 1/2” butt of the thing swung in and smashed the tip of my middle finger on the rim of the bucket. Grr. Black nail, actually flattened and blew out the side of finger,, looked flat like a tree frog finger. The MDS had some choice words for the Pin Oak and pruning in general, lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> So I was trimming a Pin Oak yesterday (I know, hard to believe) and I was yanking on a particularly annoying, long gangly hanger that was stuck by the tips, I pulled on it and before I could think the 1 - 1/2” butt of the thing swung in and smashed the tip of my middle finger on the rim of the bucket. Grr. Black nail, actually flattened and blew out the side of finger,, looked flat like a tree frog finger. The MDS had some choice words for the Pin Oak and pruning in general, lol.


Ouch! Pin oaks are the worst!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Ouch! Pin oaks are the worst!



Yes, they are. I was kind of amazed that I managed to whoop myself up that bad with a smallish hanger right to the side of me. Thankfully it feels a lot better today. Between the bandages and the swelling it was so fat yesterday afternoon I kept bumping it on the handle of my 201 every time I went to grab it. At least it’s gonna be okay, could’ve easily broken it if it had hit more of the finger, or differently, so just thankful for that.


----------



## Haplo

Ran this 165 hp stump grinder today. Did 42 stumps in 4 hours. Average stump 25 inches. This machine went through a 45" stump in under 5 minutes. Ran 25 yards of debris to the dump, trying to get the rest cleaned up tomorrow. May have overloaded the F150


----------



## tree MDS

So we pulled off a three day job we just started yesterday and scraped together enough equipment with what was back at the shop to do a quick little crane job today, since my crane guy had an open day. Threw a stack of my older plywood in the Chevy, hooked some stuff up and went for it. Worked out pretty nice. Back out to meet our two giants, my 250 and the new lift for some backyard pines tomorrow. How we roll, baby! Lol


----------



## Helmstein

I'm loving the old GMC bringing up the rear. 

How's the 19xpc holding up, still happy going with the diesel?

You guys command respect with all that color matched equipment? Keep it up.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> Ran this 165 hp stump grinder today. Did 42 stumps in 4 hours. Average stump 25 inches. This machine went through a 45" stump in under 5 minutes. Ran 25 yards of debris to the dump, trying to get the rest cleaned up tomorrow. May have overloaded the F150
> View attachment 981007
> 
> View attachment 981008
> View attachment 981009
> View attachment 981010



Beast of a machine that one!! 

Haven't priced that model here in Australia, petrol would bring the price down a bit, but from other models estimate would be in the 150K plus range. Absurd for just a stumpgrinder.

Imagine it was a pleasure to operate though, as much as grinding stumps can be.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> So we pulled off a three day job we just started yesterday and scraped together enough equipment with what was back at the shop to do a quick little crane job today, since my crane guy had an open day. Threw a stack of my older plywood in the Chevy, hooked some stuff up and went for it. Worked out pretty nice. Back out to meet our two giants, my 250 and the new lift for some backyard pines tomorrow. How we roll, baby! Lol
> View attachment 981053
> 
> View attachment 981052
> 
> View attachment 981054
> 
> View attachment 981056
> 
> View attachment 981055



Not sure how you got by with just the grapple truck & one lift on that job....


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> I'm loving the old GMC bringing up the rear.
> 
> How's the 19xpc holding up, still happy going with the diesel?
> 
> You guys command respect with all that color matched equipment? Keep it up.



Can't imagine a commercial non-diesel chipper. Risk of fire alone would fill me with absolute dread.


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> would be in the 150K plus range


They go for about $94,000 USD. But only 700 to rent for 24 hours. 
I'm used to running the Toro stx38 so I was very impressed by this machine


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Not sure how you got by with just the grapple truck & one lift on that job....





Helmstein said:


> How's the 19xpc holding up, still happy going with the diesel?



Sometimes you just gotta make it happen with minimal equipment.

I love the diesel chipper, couldn’t imagine “tree life” without it. Lol.

That said I have been having a fleeting problem with a sensor, but I’ve got probably 1000 hrs on it now, so not too bad. It’s an absolute beast, generally.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> They go for about $94,000 USD. But only 700 to rent for 24 hours.
> I'm used to running the Toro stx38 so I was very impressed by this machine



Yep, that would be around 150K in Australian pennies.

The old stump grinding conundrum - cost as much as the money makers like chippers, cranes, spider lifts, skid steers, loaders & excavators without the same return. Would love something that big & diesel, especially with a remote, but settling for a smaller machine which will still allow being craned in easily, easier to transport etc & not such a big outlay. 

Had to dig out some small-medium karri stumps recently for a water tank pad, trees only 30 year old, but deep soil profile, tall tree genetics, the larger ones were hard work with the 5 tonne digger, got down to 2m on some to loosen them enough to pry them out.

Actually can't wait to see the new Vermeer SC382 arrive, currently on a long sail across the Pacific, was supposed to be here December, now mid May expected delivery. Not the machine of dreams, but will serve a purpose.


----------



## tree MDS

Back on my Pine removal job today. It’s going pretty good. Typical lift job. Nice to get the three trees we were contracted for from one setup. we’re done with the 250 and have more wood down, so I’ll probably tow the bigger chipper out with the log truck tomorrow.


----------



## Helmstein

Looking good! Looks like the mini giant is getting some action. Aren't they just so handy.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Sometimes you just gotta make it happen with minimal equipment.
> 
> I love the diesel chipper, couldn’t imagine “tree life” without it. Lol.
> 
> That said I have been having a fleeting problem with a sensor, but I’ve got probably 1000 hrs on it now, so not too bad. It’s an absolute beast, generally.


Thanks for answering the question about the 19xpc. That's the chipper I'm gunning for once I see how things go with the new lift. due in April but now they are saying early June. Atleast it's in a container crossing the pond from Italy. 

Now just need to find a tilt deck!


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Thanks for answering the question about the 19xpc. That's the chipper I'm gunning for once I see how things go with the new lift. due in April but now they are saying early June. Atleast it's in a container crossing the pond from Italy.
> 
> Now just need to find a tilt deck!



i forget exactly how long this Sure trac is, but was looking at it as the next lift trailer. Was either 23 or 24’, 11.5 degree tilt angle. The four foot split deck would be sweet for my big giant’s attachments. Guy claimed it would work and people buy them for bigger lifts (said I could bring lift by and try it out, which was nice). Only thing is it’s a heavy, I wanna say 4500 lbs? This one didn’t have fork holders, but I think you could order one with them.


----------



## treebilly

That’s a nice trailer. I just had one with a rented lift. It towed nice both loaded and empty.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> i forget exactly how long this Sure trac is, but was looking at it as the next lift trailer. Was either 23 or 24’, 11.5 degree tilt angle. The four foot split deck would be sweet for my big giant’s attachments. Guy claimed it would work and people buy them for bigger lifts (said I could bring lift by and try it out, which was nice). Only thing is it’s a heavy, I wanna say 4500 lbs? This one didn’t have fork holders, but I think you could order one with them.
> View attachment 981320
> View attachment 981321


What's the dealer and are those sure-trac trailors in stock?

Today's load in the 96 dodge 2500 12v. Loaded by the baby giant 254T


----------



## mikewhite85

big red oak. Was quite the butt log at 15k pounds. The customer wanted to preserve the smaller trees in the woodlot so we craned it all out. Most I've ever put on a single tree.


----------



## slowfarmer

Helmstein said:


> What's the dealer and are those sure-trac trailors in stock?
> 
> Today's load in the 96 dodge 2500 12v. Loaded by the baby giant 254T


Think I passed you guys working yesterday, down past butternut on 23? Probably not too many other people with that nice blue 12v and a baby giant.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> What's the dealer and are those sure-trac trailors in stock?
> 
> Today's load in the 96 dodge 2500 12v. Loaded by the baby giant 254T



This place is called Trailer Depot, in Northford CT. Mid sized trailer dealer but they seem alright. I bought my Cam 7 off them a few years back after I bought Big Daddy Giant.

They had some decent Cam dump trailers, but couldn’t derate them like the PJ dealer I found up in NH. Up there they put the placard on right in house.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> i forget exactly how long this Sure trac is, but was looking at it as the next lift trailer. Was either 23 or 24’, 11.5 degree tilt angle. The four foot split deck would be sweet for my big giant’s attachments. Guy claimed it would work and people buy them for bigger lifts (said I could bring lift by and try it out, which was nice). Only thing is it’s a heavy, I wanna say 4500 lbs? This one didn’t have fork holders, but I think you could order one with them.
> View attachment 981320
> View attachment 981321



What timber do they use on those decks?


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 981565
> View attachment 981566
> big red oak. Was quite the butt log at 15k pounds. The customer wanted to preserve the smaller trees in the woodlot so we craned it all out. Most I've ever put on a single tree.



Thoughts on the 500i so far?


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Thoughts on the 500i so far?


My guys love it! I'm not much of a saw aficionado. I usually grab the one with the sharpest chain. 

There is a 600 dollar price difference between the 400 and the 500i. The 500 is definitely more flashy but I think the 400 is plenty of saw for climbing and cutting big wood in the tree. 

I mean, I don't think we get done any quicker using the 500 than the 400 but it gives something exciting for the guys to use. I'm all for company morale. The guys love using flashy new saws... we also took out the 881 for that butt log. That saw is an absolute monster. 

What do you think? Is the 500 worth the extra expense? I'm kind of a sucker for cool.flashy things.


----------



## Helmstein

slowfarmer said:


> Think I passed you guys working yesterday, down past butternut on 23? Probably not too many other people with that nice blue 12v and a baby giant.


That was most definitely us! That truck proceeds itself!

Pretty cool! We are based out of Great Barrington.


----------



## treebilly

I love both of my 500i’s. I run one with a 36” skip tooth and it eats well. Not quite the power of the 661 but a heck of a lot lighter. On the ground not a big deal. On spurs I need every advantage I can get over the young bucks.
Not sure if it’s worth the price jump from the 400 as I’ve only ran one (400) for a few cuts a few weeks ago. Wasn’t a fair comparison as it was brand new and had not woke up yet. And by new I mean first cuts it ever made.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> What do you think? Is the 500 worth the extra expense? I'm kind of a sucker for cool.flashy things.



The price point isn't that disparate in Au, but I think most certainly the 500 is worth it.

Amongst other things, have found it really shines on recent big production jobs, where effectively running into forestry type work, so the power to weight, chain speed & agility for a larger saw really makes a difference for operators productivity. Think the 400 will be another great saw (don't have one yet), but the 500 is outstanding for all day larger wood & climbs well.

Overall I think saws are a small expense in equipment terms & with significant return on investment, it makes sense to get the best. To get the top of the range trucks, chippers, loaders, EWP etc, run into the millions quickly. For under 30 grand, can walk out of a Stihl shop with a duplicate of the entire commercial that is going to have itself paid for in a few months.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> For under 30 grand, can walk out of a Stihl shop with a duplicate of the entire commercial that is going to have itself paid for in a few months.



Lol. It’s all coming together now…


----------



## mike515

I like the 500. It starts cold on the second pull every single day and then mostly on the first pull after that. The thing I like a lot about it is that I got it for free. Long story short.....we damaged (destroyed) a fairly new 462 a while back and I took it to our local shop. Those guys have been around for about 60 years or so and we obviously know each other pretty well. The owner told me a few years ago that we have spent more money with them than anyone else in the history of their business. So the owner goes to the back and walks out with a 500 and handed it to me. I asked him what he wanted for it and he said "Nothing, man. It's yours. I know you wanted one so I ordered it a while back for you and haven't given it to you yet because you haven't billed me for my last tree job and I didn't think you would actually bill me if I gave you the 500 first". And he is right. We did a $600 job for him so now we're arguing over whether I'm going to bill him or not....I'm not.

But I think the 500 is nice. I don't know if it really blows the doors off a 462 or a 461 but it's a nice saw. I think the advantage is supposed to be that it senses resistance as it moves through the cut and adjusts fuel to compensate and keep the rpms the same. I don't know that it is 100% successful in doing that but I like the saw. And I like that it was free. Aside from all the other stuff those guys do for us....and they do a lot....that definitely makes me feel good about our history together.

Edit to say......I feel like maybe I'm minimizing the 500 a bit. I don't mean to do that. It's my favorite saw I'm running right now.


----------



## pdqdl

mikewhite85 said:


> Ha im flattered!
> 
> A split codom never grows back together. ...



Not true. I got a silver maple in my back yard that was split to the ground, and it's joined back together rather nicely.

At one point, the gap was at least an inch wide. I don't recall that I did anything to fix it...
I guess I'll have to check.


----------



## mike515

pdqdl said:


> Not true. I got a silver maple in my back yard that was split to the ground, and it's joined back together rather nicely.
> 
> At one point, the gap was at least an inch wide. I don't recall that I did anything to fix it...
> I guess I'll have to check.


I am not sure how that can happen for a handful of reasons but I would interested in hearing more about it and possibly seeing some pics. Maybe I'm wrong. I've just never seen that happen. I've seen it look like it happened but......

I would even go as far as saying that it's impossible for split (or even unsplit) co-dominant stems to somehow fuse themselves together and become safer. I've just never seen that situation grow into something safer.


----------



## Rabid K9

mike515 said:


> I like the 500. It starts cold on the second pull every single day and then mostly on the first pull after that. The thing I like a lot about it is that I got it for free. Long story short.....we damaged (destroyed) a fairly new 462 a while back and I took it to our local shop. Those guys have been around for about 60 years or so and we obviously know each other pretty well. The owner told me a few years ago that we have spent more money with them than anyone else in the history of their business. So the owner goes to the back and walks out with a 500 and handed it to me. I asked him what he wanted for it and he said "Nothing, man. It's yours. I know you wanted one so I ordered it a while back for you and haven't given it to you yet because you haven't billed me for my last tree job and I didn't think you would actually bill me if I gave you the 500 first". And he is right. We did a $600 job for him so now we're arguing over whether I'm going to bill him or not....I'm not.
> 
> But I think the 500 is nice. I don't know if it really blows the doors off a 462 or a 461 but it's a nice saw. I think the advantage is supposed to be that it senses resistance as it moves through the cut and adjusts fuel to compensate and keep the rpms the same. I don't know that it is 100% successful in doing that but I like the saw. And I like that it was free. Aside from all the other stuff those guys do for us....and they do a lot....that definitely makes me feel good about our history together.
> 
> Edit to say......I feel like maybe I'm minimizing the 500 a bit. I don't mean to do that. It's my favorite saw I'm running right now.


That sounds like a win. My local loo after me, haven’t scored a ‘free’ saw yet though.

Yep, the 462 is my old favourite.

Was going to get a third, but all sold out, so grabbed a second 500. For big lonely hail mary’s way out on an overextended euc, a lightning struck skeleton or some fire parched monster teetering on 5% of it’s base, the 462 is the saw like to have in my hands.

The 500 is like some lean, lively & pretty lass. You think she’ll just be good for an hour of power & find out she’s still going hard in all manner of positions twelve hours later….


----------



## pdqdl

mike515 said:


> I am not sure how that can happen for a handful of reasons but I would interested in hearing more about it and possibly seeing some pics. Maybe I'm wrong. I've just never seen that happen. I've seen it look like it happened but......
> 
> I would even go as far as saying that it's impossible for split (or even unsplit) co-dominant stems to somehow fuse themselves together and become safer. I've just never seen that situation grow into something safer.



I'll try to get home before dark and remember to take some pictures. I'll admit, I've never seen a tree mend so nicely, either.


----------



## no tree to big

pdqdl said:


> I'll try to get home before dark and remember to take some pictures. I'll admit, I've never seen a tree mend so nicely, either.


The problem is it looks healed because the outer little bit of tree started creating wound wood that contacted the other side and it may appear "healed" but in reality 95% of the original wood is not fused back together. You can get multiple layers of wound wood that may over time cover over the split but its just not the same. Think of it this way you cut your leg off and you only stitch the skin with no internal repairs to bones or muscles. Then every year you put a wrap of tape around the cut yes it does get stronger but all internal integrity is gone. Is it guaranteed that the tree will fail? No, but it is definitely at Higher risk. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarlD

Trees don’t heal, they seal…generating new live tissue around ‘dead’ tissue. The more live tissue they put on the stronger they will get but there will always be an inherent weakness. I’ve nut and bolted many trees that are still alive, most having long since engulfed the metal work. I pity the arborist who takes those trees down…but an experienced eye will see the signs


----------



## tree MDS

I never thought I would like one of these things, but I have to say, this thing is pretty bad ass!! Comes with 6’ steel ramps, but I have these 8’ aluminum ones I bought off Dave.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I never thought I would like one of these things, but I have to say, this thing is pretty bad ass!! Comes with 6’ steel ramps, but I have these 8’ aluminum ones I bought off Dave.
> 
> View attachment 982283
> View attachment 982284
> View attachment 982286
> View attachment 982280
> View attachment 982282


Looking real clean. That will do the trick. Is that the 16'? Good luck MDS. It's going to be a good year!


----------



## mikewhite85

Snowy day today. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Snowy day today. Back at it tomorrow.
> View attachment 982516


That cat is looking out there and probably thinking "Nah...I'm not climbing today!"


----------



## tree MDS

First part load in the new trailer. What a pleasure it was to load with the mini giant! We had it set up so when we were done chipping, we just pulled up a little and the dump trailer was right there waiting. Very efficient for just a little bit of wood like this.

Next step is junking a couple old vehicles out behind my shop, selling (two) trailers now, then I’m going to spread processed gravel all the way out to the edges. I have a plan where I can get every square inch of this place properly utilized, then it’ll be just big enough for operations to run smoothly.

One of the big things is I want an area I can keep open to back the trailer in and dump loads like this during smaller jobs, then back the log truck in when there’s enough junk wood to make a good full load. I make out much better at the dump this way, plus it’s just more efficient for the smaller jobs bringing them home like this.


----------



## mikewhite85

The 6" of snow is already gone. Nice job at a residential property today. Jason's trying to remember how to set up the GRCS. I think it's the first time this year we've used it... also installed the porty upside down. 0 for 2! 

The tree came down nicely though. We span rigged it between the spruce on each side and took out 4' chunks at a time from the bottom.

Also cabled a couple big gnarly walnuts. Little bit of cleanup left for tomorrow. Corning, NY has treated us well.... I am still stunned at how cheap workers comp is in what I thought was a very liberal litigious state- 7.83%! We'll be working up here a lot more.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 982696
> 
> First part load in the new trailer. What a pleasure it was to load with the mini giant! We had it set up so when we were done chipping, we just pulled up a little and the dump trailer was right there waiting. Very efficient for just a little bit of wood like this.
> 
> Next step is junking a couple old vehicles out behind my shop, selling (two) trailers now, then I’m going to spread processed gravel all the way out to the edges. I have a plan where I can get every square inch of this place properly utilized, then it’ll be just big enough for operations to run smoothly.
> 
> One of the big things is I want an area I can keep open to back the trailer in and dump loads like this during smaller jobs, then back the log truck in when there’s enough junk wood to make a good full load. I make out much better at the dump this way, plus it’s just more efficient for the smaller jobs bringing them home like this.


You guys will be scratching for weeks with all tha P.I. attached to the tree. We love our dump trailor for this purpose. Man the baby giant can sure load the dump trailor high. I really hope that it's working out for you guys! It soon becomes an extension of your body!


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> The 6" of snow is already gone. Nice job at a residential property today. Jason's trying to remember how to set up the GRCS. I think it's the first time this year we've used it... also installed the porty upside down. 0 for 2!
> 
> The tree came down nicely though. We span rigged it between the spruce on each side and took out 4' chunks at a time from the bottom.
> 
> Also cabled a couple big gnarly walnuts. Little bit of cleanup left for tomorrow. Corning, NY has treated us well.... I am still stunned at how cheap workers comp is in what I thought was a very liberal litigious state- 7.83%! We'll be working up here a lot more.
> 
> View attachment 982745
> View attachment 982746


Nice. That is super cheap work comp! We're kind of in the same boat for the GRCS. I think most of us are. We don't use it often but it's nice to have when you need it.


----------



## ZinTrees

todays work


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> todays work
> 
> View attachment 983053
> View attachment 983057



Nice! I thought that was a praying mantis up there for a second!


----------



## tree MDS

Played hooky yesterday and started phase one of the shop yard expansion project. Amazing how much land I built up around the edges (intentionally) over the years from dumping chips, doing firewood, plowing things around and letting them rot. Next step is a huge load of 1” processed around the edges (eventually finishing with 3/4”) … that and getting rid of the last of the unwanted iron once and for all. Eventually I’m gonna make a pad of processed and stick a storage container right under that 20 x 8’ chip top.

I love working around the yard. This will be the culmination of years of ongoing efforts and the finishing the tree service yard once and for all. Hard to imagine it’s finally gotten down to just this.


----------



## mikewhite85

Looks good!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Nice! I thought that was a praying mantis up there for a second!


probably something similar to my dad being nicknamed "stringbean jesus" by his co-workers


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> Nice. That is super cheap work comp! We're kind of in the same boat for the GRCS. I think most of us are. We don't use it often but it's nice to have when you need it.



I love my grcs and I use it a lot, but still as sparingly as possible, if that makes sense. Problem is while I feel it’s much safer for myself, it puts the ground guy (often times) right under the load. This makes me uncomfortable with the situation. I always try to position it on the back of the tree, away from the main rigging point, but that’s just not always possible… and even at that not really the safest scenario.

That said I still use it quite a bit. My reasoning/justification is that if done properly there’s almost no shock load whatsoever, just like pieces coming gently off the tree with a crane. That and I try to always keep my ropes and rigging gear relatively fresh, double check everything, etc. Tree work not being child’s play and all.

Edit: I mostly just use it for the wood these days.


----------



## ZinTrees

kinda off topic, anyone know a good way to whiten a gas tank? im buying a 200T friday and the gas tank looks like crap on an otherwise pretty clean saw, wanna clean it up and make it look nice!
im thinking I may have to scotchbrite the whole outside of the tank, and get the outer "layer" of plastic off, thoughts?


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> kinda off topic, anyone know a good way to whiten a gas tank? im buying a 200T friday and the gas tank looks like crap on an otherwise pretty clean saw, wanna clean it up and make it look nice!
> im thinking I may have to scotchbrite the whole outside of the tank, and get the outer "layer" of plastic off, thoughts?
> 
> 
> View attachment 983545
> View attachment 983546


Buy a new one to go with all the other new bits on the saw.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Buy a new one to go with all the other new bits on the saw.


your right, its only $50
im sure you have a 200, how do you like it?


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> your right, its only $50
> im sure you have a 200, how do you like it?



No doubt they are a weapon, an iconic saw & good to build a business with.

But for me personally, longevity is important & the 200's have pound for pound the worst vibration I've found, particularly for a climbing saw. Along with their noise levels & fuel inefficiency.

So with HAVS considered, will generally run with the 190's then just jump up to 261 or bigger, it's more of a novelty saw these days.


----------



## ZinTrees

I run my 194 modded (I pulled out the deflector that holds the spark screen), it rips like no other saw ive ran now (seriously, I run it in stuff I should run my 261, it just cuts faster)
but, Im getting the 200 for a saw that I can beat on for 10 years, I know itll go through carbs, I dont mind so long as its got the power to drag a 14 or 16" bar thru some stuff maybe a tophandle really shouldnt lol


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> I love my grcs and I use it a lot, but still as sparingly as possible, if that makes sense. Problem is while I feel it’s much safer for myself, it puts the ground guy (often times) right under the load. This makes me uncomfortable with the situation. I always try to position it on the back of the tree, away from the main rigging point, but that’s just not always possible… and even at that not really the safest scenario.
> 
> That said I still use it quite a bit. My reasoning/justification is that if done properly there’s almost no shock load whatsoever, just like pieces coming gently off the tree with a crane. That and I try to always keep my ropes and rigging gear relatively fresh, double check everything, etc. Tree work not being child’s play and all.
> 
> Edit: I mostly just use it for the wood these days.



You could just put it on a different tree with a block above it to keep the rope straight. Or there is also the truck hitch mount available but I've never used it and I'm not sure I would care for that very much.


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> You could just put it on a different tree with a block above it to keep the rope straight. Or there is also the truck hitch mount available but I've never used it and I'm not sure I would care for that very much.



Yeah we’ve done that quite a bit but the problem is it’s kind of a rare situation where that’s practical. Either the rope is in the way of lowering stuff, or the tree you’re using the grcs on is a keeper, so you have to remove the cut in visor… or it’s just far enough away that now you need a 2 -300’ rope just for this scenario. You need two more pulleys, so it gets a little gear intensive… But it’s definitely a good thing keep an eye open for when that just right situation presents itself. 

I could see one on a rear mount bucket being handy if it was attached differently and not just stuck in a hitch tube. That and if it had a post with its own pulley to redirect the rope into it on top, maybe something like that. Again though, it just gets to be too much.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> No doubt they are a weapon, an iconic saw & good to build a business with.
> 
> But for me personally, longevity is important & the 200's have pound for pound the worst vibration I've found, particularly for a climbing saw. Along with their noise levels & fuel inefficiency.
> 
> So with HAVS considered, will generally run with the 190's then just jump up to 261 or bigger, it's more of a novelty saw these days.



I run 201 tcm’s now. They’re an acceptable enough saw. Seems like the old 200’s were easier to pull start and I miss the on and off switch on the 200’s. 

Other than that, life goes on. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I was just thinking yesterday how gear obsessed the new guys are. I mean I think it’s good that things have evolved (to a certain point), but how much is too much? 

I remember the old days when you got a 150’ piece of safety blue with a clip, a saddle, spikes and a short line (lanyard). Here’s how to tie your climbing knot.(taughtline hitch), now let’s get to the actual tree work. I almost feel bad for kids these days.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking yesterday how gear obsessed the new guys are. I mean I think it’s good that things have evolved (to a certain point), but how much is too much?
> 
> I remember the old days when you got a 150’ piece of safety blue with a clip, a saddle, spikes and a short line (lanyard). Here’s how to tie your climbing knot.(taughtline hitch), now let’s get to the actual tree work. I almost feel bad for kids these days.


should see my setup, ive got 1 pair of spikes, a saddle, one climb line, and a few lanyards, I use 2, wirecore for removals, rope for pruning w/o spikes
I do use a unicender daily, but ive got a few hitchclimber pulleys, rope wrench, and what I climbed on for a long time before I could afford the fancy gear, blakes or tautline, have also used the "suicide knot" for my lanyard once, couldnt get a hitch to work (bad cord to rope combo, and it was wet)

keep an open mind, use whatever you have to


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I run 201 tcm’s now. They’re an acceptable enough saw. Seems like the old 200’s were easier to pull start and I miss the on and off switch on the 200’s.
> 
> Other than that, life goes on. Lol.


Run a couple of the 201's, pound for pound, prefer my 192, usually give them (the 201's) to my other climbers.

That said, did a solid climb with a 201TCM today, wasn't terrible, multiple large leaders, so was alternating between the 201 & a 500 for each tree within the tree. For real acrobatic cutting, much prefer the lighter weight of the 192.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Just thinking yesterday how gear obsessed the guys are. I mean I think it’s good that things have evolved (to a certain point), but how much is too much?
> 
> Now let’s get to the actual tree work. I almost feel bad these days.



Gear obsessed? 

You. Never.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking yesterday how gear obsessed the new guys are. I mean I think it’s good that things have evolved (to a certain point), but how much is too much?
> 
> I remember the old days when you got a 150’ piece of safety blue with a clip, a saddle, spikes and a short line (lanyard). Here’s how to tie your climbing knot.(taughtline hitch), now let’s get to the actual tree work. I almost feel bad for kids these days.



That's pretty much what I still climb with. No spikes on trims. I also use a throw ball and have incorporated ascenders into the mix. Wish I would have started using the ascenders years ago but I actually only use them once in a while now because I'm so used to climbing without them that I forget I have them.

I still have the same spikes and saddle that I started climbing with 30 years ago. We have a bunch of other gear too but I'm just talking about the stuff I use. I was training a kid the other day and sent him up a pretty easy spruce. 25-30 feet tall. No obstacles. Could have just dropped it but it was a good training tree. I let him wear my spikes and told him it's better to have them too tight rather than too loose. He understood my point about 8 feet off the ground. He told me when he got done that he has no idea how I can wear those all day. You just do.


----------



## Haplo

Climbing on a knot today


----------



## tree MDS

Nice load on the log truck today. Hardly even knew it was there. Really got this loader down now too.


----------



## mikewhite85

My dad sent me this pic today of the "polesaw" he created to dismantle a hung up tree. 

I assume he torqued the hi jet on the carb to get it running fast and used the ladder as leverage to hold the saw up.





The saw is an ancient Partner that my grandfather owned over 50 years ago.


----------



## Oldmaple

tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking yesterday how gear obsessed the new guys are. I mean I think it’s good that things have evolved (to a certain point), but how much is too much?
> 
> I remember the old days when you got a 150’ piece of safety blue with a clip, a saddle, spikes and a short line (lanyard). Here’s how to tie your climbing knot.(taughtline hitch), now let’s get to the actual tree work. I almost feel bad for kids these days.


Thanks for making me feel old. Started climbing on 1/2" manila (only for a year or so before OSHA required synthetic). Three points of contact, shinnying, ways of accessing the tree. Not old enough for the bowline on a bight saddle though.


----------



## mike515

Oldmaple said:


> Thanks for making me feel old. Started climbing on 1/2" manila (only for a year or so before OSHA required synthetic). Three points of contact, shinnying, ways of accessing the tree. Not old enough for the bowline on a bight saddle though.



We had that old three strand when I started and I remember not liking the new rope right away when it came out. I preferred what I learned on at the time.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Nice load on the log truck today. Hardly even knew it was there. Really got this loader down now too. View attachment 983929
> 
> View attachment 983928
> View attachment 983930



Do you ever feel like you going to throw yourself off the Captains chair up there?


----------



## Oldmaple

mike515 said:


> We had that old three strand when I started and I remember not liking the new rope right away when it came out. I preferred what I learned on at the time.


That first three strand synthetic was horrible. I heard a lot of complaining about it from the old-timers at the time, they all wanted to go back to the manila and some of them did. When they came out with the 12 strand braided it was a lot nicer for sure.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Do you ever feel like you going to throw yourself off the Captains chair up there?



No, but it is was a little freaky climbing up and down from that thing in the beginning. Would be a long way down… speaking of three points of contact.


----------



## ZinTrees

got the 200t, dude had this 395 sitting there, so I snagged it too, both run like a top, 395 has been rebuilt, ported, and decomp plugged, got a 30" light bar with a full skip chain on it, will see how it does tomorrow, gonna play with the 200 in the morning, wake up the neighbors, its missing the winter shutter so I gotta get one of those

also ordered a treemotion, 200ft drenaline, monkeybeaver suspenders, and a monkeybeaver speedline kit, feeling good today!


----------



## ZinTrees

forgot to mention, the guy gave me a 14" light bar for the 200 as well, had a 043 14" b&C on it, I put that on the 194, and swapped the 200 over to the light bar, its balance is great
im excited to run them tomorrow, I recon itll be great, just a little loud lol


----------



## tree MDS

Had an interesting week with breakdowns, but powered through. First the powered functions on the new lift died. Thankfully under warranty and amazingly enough Tracked Lifts had a road tech in state and was there in an hour. That was Wednesday, he was back Friday when the part came, but had some problems, so waiting for another part. But they’re working on it. Service while under warranty is quite impressive actually.

So we finished that job with the bucket Thursday, then on the next job the mini giant sprung a hydraulic leak. We just dealt with it ourselves. Turned out to be a blown out O ring in this valve on the inside of the steering column. Actually managed to fix that Friday morning and go out and make a decent day of it regardless, so that was good. Nice to have a double fleet sometimes lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> got the 200t, dude had this 395 sitting there, so I snagged it too, both run like a top, 395 has been rebuilt, ported, and decomp plugged, got a 30" light bar with a full skip chain on it, will see how it does tomorrow, gonna play with the 200 in the morning, wake up the neighbors, its missing the winter shutter so I gotta get one of those
> 
> also ordered a treemotion, 200ft drenaline, monkeybeaver suspenders, and a monkeybeaver speedline kit, feeling good today!
> View attachment 984663



I hope he gave you a discount for taking the orange peril with the 200?


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> I hope he gave you a discount for taking the orange peril with the 200?



Zzzz..... I'll take whichever one is the sharpest...


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Zzzz..... I'll take whichever one is the sharpest...



No good being sharp when the bastard won't start....


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Had an interesting week with breakdowns, but powered through. First the powered functions on the new lift died. Thankfully under warranty and amazingly enough Tracked Lifts had a road tech in state and was there in an hour. That was Wednesday, he was back Friday when the part came, but had some problems, so waiting for another part. But they’re working on it. Service while under warranty is quite impressive actually.
> 
> So we finished that job with the bucket Thursday, then on the next job the mini giant sprung a hydraulic leak. We just dealt with it ourselves. Turned out to be a blown out O ring in this valve on the inside of the steering column. Actually managed to fix that Friday morning and go out and make a decent day of it regardless, so that was good. Nice to have a double fleet sometimes lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 984760
> 
> View attachment 984761
> View attachment 984763
> View attachment 984762



Hydraulic leaks & electrical gremlins!!

Oh the joy they bring.... had an O ring leak on a pressure relief valve in my Vermeer skid, kept blowing out, was costing me hundreds a week just keeping hydraulic oil up to it, finally Vermeer fixed under warranty, just had the tail lights replaced on the chip truck, came back with more electrical issues than it went in with, including the range transfer switch on the gearbox. Rolling with punches just one of the many challenges everyday.

Had a low tech finish to the week after some solid jobs, national park job, walk into a remote creek, cutting out figs prior to winter flows. Staunch devils, all twisted & bowed over, intertwined with large woody debris in the channel & boulders along banks. Certainly a good days exercise thrashing around in that terrain all day making billions of cuts, then decent climb out at end of the day.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Had an interesting week with breakdowns, but powered through. First the powered functions on the new lift died. Thankfully under warranty and amazingly enough Tracked Lifts had a road tech in state and was there in an hour. That was Wednesday, he was back Friday when the part came, but had some problems, so waiting for another part. But they’re working on it. Service while under warranty is quite impressive actually.
> 
> So we finished that job with the bucket Thursday, then on the next job the mini giant sprung a hydraulic leak. We just dealt with it ourselves. Turned out to be a blown out O ring in this valve on the inside of the steering column. Actually managed to fix that Friday morning and go out and make a decent day of it regardless, so that was good. Nice to have a double fleet sometimes lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 984760
> 
> View attachment 984761
> View attachment 984763
> View attachment 984762


We had a hell of a time with this one leak below the joystick In the valve body on our giant. Fist year it was at the dealer "newtown power equipment" 4 plus times and over 10 weeks of total down time. Ended up switching dealers to MTE turf. They were able to fix the issue the first visit. I was a very unhappy person during that first year. After all the bugs got worked out and switching to a dealer that actually could fix the issue, I'm happy to say the giant 254t is the best investment I have ever made. It all comes down to dealer support in the end! 

I'm glad to hear that Omme has great dealer support. That's the one thing I'm concerned about when the easy lift 87-48aj gets here. Dealer is in Canada. I might need to learn French! Bonjour! LOL

We also had a hell of a time with the hoses on our BMG rotator grapple loosening.. Also rhe rotator guard used to be made out of cast steel. One day we were chipping and I saw it sitting on the feed table of the chipper. We dodged a bullet with that one. One call to branch manager and they warranty all replacement parts and even sent me a spare hose kit to replace the hoses that were loosening up on us. GREAT COMPANY!


----------



## mikewhite85

Removed 8 large pinoaks for the borough this week. Used a crane on day 3. Lots of wires around. I think we could have done it quicker with just the bucket and grcs. Not much money was made but I've chalked it up a a good learning experience! 

2 of my guys took the ISA exam this week. One passed with an 87 (pictured). We'll get big Dave on the retake!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> got the 200t, dude had this 395 sitting there, so I snagged it too, both run like a top, 395 has been rebuilt, ported, and decomp plugged, got a 30" light bar with a full skip chain on it, will see how it does tomorrow, gonna play with the 200 in the morning, wake up the neighbors, its missing the winter shutter so I gotta get one of those
> 
> also ordered a treemotion, 200ft drenaline, monkeybeaver suspenders, and a monkeybeaver speedline kit, feeling good today!
> View attachment 984663


Can you believe I liked your post?,, lol, you are growing on me, but I wish you would stop skipping school!!
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Can you believe I liked your post?,, lol, you are growing on me, but I wish you would stop skipping school!!
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


im homeschooled, no skipping for me


----------



## ZinTrees

played with the 200 today in a pine, little thing eats, even a dull 050 chain is out cutting my brand new 043 chain on the 194!
cut some rounds with the 395, first time running a large saw like that, its actually fun to use, although way to heavy to run any longer than you have to


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> im homeschooled, no skipping for me



Lol, yeah and no girls either. Haha.. I guess no distractions from hitting the books anyway!


----------



## ZinTrees

ive met my fair share of people from local schools, wouldnt wanna date any of them, every single one ive met is either stupid or psycho


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> We had a hell of a time with this one leak below the joystick In the valve body on our giant. Fist year it was at the dealer "newtown power equipment" 4 plus times and over 10 weeks of total down time. Ended up switching dealers to MTE turf. They were able to fix the issue the first visit. I was a very unhappy person during that first year. After all the bugs got worked out and switching to a dealer that actually could fix the issue, I'm happy to say the giant 254t is the best investment I have ever made. It all comes down to dealer support in the end!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that Omme has great dealer support. That's the one thing I'm concerned about when the easy lift 87-48aj gets here. Dealer is in Canada. I might need to learn French! Bonjour! LOL
> 
> We also had a hell of a time with the hoses on our BMG rotator grapple loosening.. Also rhe rotator guard used to be made out of cast steel. One day we were chipping and I saw it sitting on the feed table of the chipper. We dodged a bullet with that one. One call to branch manager and they warranty all replacement parts and even sent me a spare hose kit to replace the hoses that were loosening up on us. GREAT COMPANY!



I hear that MTE is the new place. I’ve never been there (sure I will be eventually). Very familiar with NPE (been going there for 25 years or so) but they priced themselves out of my first giant purchase, and then got pissed and went after the place I bought my 6004 tele from in PA for selling outside their area or whatever. I still go there for small tree gear stuff, they’re about an hour away so pretty handy for that.

My dealer in PA (well, Giant) has covered repairs through my mechanic up here when I needed something during the warranty period.

I have a few issues with that grapple/hanger so far:

1) falls over unless disconnected on perfectly level, solid ground (even then I don’t trust it without someone steadying it). If it rains and the ground gets soft, it falls over. I see why the rotator guard came into evolution, as the hoses wouldn’t last one day without, lol. We’ve learned to be careful with it, so hopefully it’ll survive now.

2) the plate should be wider/have a couple more large teeth on the outside to facilitate angling pieces a little sideways (and not falling over) as to not threaten to hit that grease fitting on the bottom front of the curl piston (that’s in a terrible spot). Plus it’s just nice to be able to angle pieces to clear obstacles, etc. I also feel like the whole plate could come down a little more at the teeth in general to help protect the machine.

3) as small as it is, it still doesn’t close anywhere near as tightly as my valby. Makes grabbing tips to feed more challenging than it should be at times, sucks for the occasional small branch managing, etc. lol

4) I might have that tree pusher thing cut off because it’s getting in the way of feeding my chipper (tries to hit my winch, etc). I probably would’ve already done it, but worried about making the hose guard even more prone to getting mangled.

All that aside, I love what the machine/dump trailer setup does for me so far. I don’t mean to sound like I’m hating, but just giving a realistic review of that grapple/backing plate combo. Not like it was cheap by any means. I do like it, but will probably have a couple modifications done to it eventually, just not sure why I have to?


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> ive met my fair share of people from local schools, wouldnt wanna date any of them, every single one ive met is either stupid or psycho



Lol. Welcome to the big world, kid!!


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> Every single one I've met is either stupid OR psycho.



Why not both?


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Why not both?



Lol, someone needs to explain to the young Manson that they’re girls, they’re not for tuning saws.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Why not both?


we dont talk about those!


----------



## ZinTrees

new saddle and speedline kit got here yesterday, im happy
note: drenaline was free!, and fancy


----------



## ZinTrees

ive actually just realized, my setup looks pretty legit now, down to the fancy matching green and red hitchclimber pulley and biners
also, rear mounted silky is great, although takes up lots of space, I also made a gatorade bottle holder out of the bungee that comes with the saddle


I only have about an hour on this saddle, got a small job I can do from the ground tomorrow, but im thinking I will climb it just to play around some, I might end up figuring out and adjustable bridge for SRT


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> ive actually just realized, my setup looks pretty legit now, down to the fancy matching green and red hitchclimber pulley and biners
> also, rear mounted silky is great, although takes up lots of space, I also made a gatorade bottle holder out of the bungee that comes with the saddle
> View attachment 985320
> 
> I only have about an hour on this saddle, got a small job I can do from the ground tomorrow, but im thinking I will climb it just to play around some, I might end up figuring out and adjustable bridge for SRT



Lower leg mounted Silky!!

You’ll never go back.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Lower leg mounted Silky!!
> 
> You’ll never go back.


actually, I did go back
thats how I ran mine for around a year, this is ALWAYS in the same spot, no matter what orientation you are in, just reach back and its there

cut my lanyard today, had a limb split, was trying to get it cut off before it split down the trunk (prune), lanyard tail got between my 200 and the limb, R.I.P lanyard, almost exactly in the middle


----------



## tree MDS

Just be careful! We like you. You don’t wanna become Oldest Living Virgin/Christian Tree Works. Lol. Horrible twisted up fate that would be. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> We like you


nicest thing anyone has said to me in years 


tree MDS said:


> You don’t wanna become Oldest Living Virgin/Christian Tree Works.


I keep my saw away from that lanyard normally, but thanks? lol


----------



## tree MDS

Just make sure you get to be familiar with at least one girl before you start playing tree service owner. I’m pretty sure that’s an irrevocable requirement. Kind of a right of passage. I mean you can’t be just some kind of weirdo that’s afraid of girls and expect to seriously compete in a man’s business. It just doesn’t work that way. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Just make sure you get to be familiar with at least one girl before you start playing tree service owner. I’m pretty sure that’s an irrevocable requirement. Kind of a right of passage. I mean you can’t be just some kind of weirdo that’s afraid of girls and expect to seriously compete in a man’s business. It just doesn’t work that way. Just saying.


son of a b*tch
nobody told me this!


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> son of a b*tch
> nobody told me this!



Well they have now. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> son of a b*tch
> nobody told me this!



I’m sorry man, you’re a good kid. That was actually meant for someone else’s ears. I was just using the opportunity to get a jab in. No offense to you personally.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I’m sorry man, you’re a good kid. That was actually meant for someone else’s ears. I was just using the opportunity to get a jab in. No offense to you personally.


idgaf, it was funny


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Just make sure you get to be familiar with at least one girl before you start playing tree service owner. I’m pretty sure that’s an irrevocable requirement. to seriously compete in a man’s business.



How did you get on then?

LOL....


----------



## ZinTrees

did a lil muffler mod on my 200, little thing is nice!
lots of power, and not super heavy


----------



## tree MDS

We went out doing a couple shorter jobs with this setup yesterday. It’s nice having the under cdl dump trailer and the mini giant. Starting to really get the hang of that machine now. Was almost like a vacation without the plywood and multiple trips for lift, etc. Made good money too. Season seems like it’s finally busting open, my phone has been ringing sweet this week.

Can’t wait to rid of the junk and unnecessary iron so I can get a quarry load of gravel in this place. Amazing how much more workable it is already with just moving things around a bit, etc. I can’t imagine how sweet it’ll be when finished. Still haven’t even finished last years front yard parking area. Definitely gonna be a lot of material. Nice to have a side project to look forward to anyway.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> We went out doing a couple shorter jobs with this setup yesterday. It’s nice having the under cdl dump trailer and the mini giant. Starting to really get the hang of that machine now. Was almost like a vacation without the plywood and multiple trips for lift, etc. Made good money too. Season seems like it’s finally busting open, my phone has been ringing sweet this week.
> 
> Can’t wait to rid of the junk and unnecessary iron so I can get a quarry load of gravel in this place. Amazing how much more workable it is already with just moving things around a bit, etc. I can’t imagine how sweet it’ll be when finished. Still haven’t even finished last years front yard parking area. Definitely gonna be a lot of material. Nice to have a side project to look forward to anyway.
> View attachment 985837
> View attachment 985838
> View attachment 985836
> View attachment 985835
> View attachment 985839



Few 'era's' of equipment there. I thought Jefferson was being shipped off to Africa?

Just a question with that set up - why the chipper on the bucket & not on the chip truck? Wouldn't that save a trailer shuffle at the job site?


----------



## Rabid K9

Had a couple of 'quieter' weeks with home renovations, but work calendar is quite full heading into winter & shorter days.

Have a great deal of new development in the region with the Covid boom, lots of issues with new builds & tree disturbance, decline etc. Quick public holiday removal of young karri - delayed decline with driveway excavations & hot dry summer. Hour or so per tree to disappear.


----------



## Rabid K9

Big tuart removal in new subdivision, have nurtured tree for years on property looked after, unfortunately ended up in battle-axe driveway to access a riverfront lot & had to go. Also have the fencing contract, so halted midway through to remove tree less expensively. Very honest I thought.

Eventual sale of all materials from tree will be nearly equal to cost of removal, so good double up on that side. Butt log around 3.5 tonne (is that around 7500 pounds in old language?).


----------



## Rabid K9

National park job - nice little bushwalk in, cutting out feral figs along creek line. Low tech, hard work, tangled mess.


----------



## Rabid K9

Thinning planted karri stand around another dark grey architect designed res. Landscaping needs work, client wanted all the mulch, so lost the bonus on this one, but picked up another two-three days work on top of the first day & a bit. 

When the whole crew are competent climbers & want to climb, jobs with multiple climbs are ideal, so everybody gets a climb or four.


----------



## mikewhite85

Structural pruning and cabling today. Oh and some good deli sandwiches.

P.S. Jason's wife is now pregnant with their TWELTH child! Man deserves a raise.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Structural pruning and cabling today. Oh and some good deli sandwiches.
> 
> P.S. Jason's wife is now pregnant with their TWELTH child! Man deserves a raise.
> 
> View attachment 986055
> 
> 
> View attachment 986056
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 986057



Twelve? That is sadistic!

Have three. Love them, more than enough though.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Few 'era's' of equipment there. I thought Jefferson was being shipped off to Africa?
> 
> Just a question with that set up - why the chipper on the bucket & not on the chip truck? Wouldn't that save a trailer shuffle at the job site?



The African hasn’t had old Jeff picked up yet. He says this week - said the same thing last week. Pretty soon I’m gonna scrap it. It’s locking my access to the rear of my yard and taking up my employee parking area. I’m waiting to get gravel dumped because it’s in the way as well.

That chipper is 11,350 lbs dry, so class a cdl (I’m the only cdl a now) The mini giant and dump trailer are under cdl so anybody with a med card can drive it. Just easier taking five minutes to swap them out at the job than getting snagged by DOT and wishing I had done things differently. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

So my chipper has had this crack forever now (both sides but this was the worst). The dealer put these pathetic welds on it a year and a half ago or so. These pics were taken 14 months ago, so it got quite a bit worse.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got around to taking it off and bringing it to a real welder yesterday. Came out beautiful. Gonna paint it up a little and put it back together Saturday. I probably could’ve taken the transition off without the machine, but it was handy and why hurt your back. Nice to have that (almost) off my head. Such a beautiful machine otherwise.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Finally got around to taking it off and bringing it to a real welder yesterday. Came out beautiful. Gonna paint it up a little and put it back together Saturday. I probably could’ve taken the transition off without the machine, but it was handy and why hurt your back. Nice to have that (almost) off my head. Such a beautiful machine otherwise.
> View attachment 986083
> 
> View attachment 986084
> View attachment 986085
> View attachment 986086


No good bandit. Slow start to the season. It’s been a cool and wet spring.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> No good bandit. Slow start to the season. It’s been a cool and wet spring.



That chipper is a bruiser. 

The season has been a slow start. We’ve been working, but I was starting to get a little nervous until this week, then right as I was in the middle of dumping money into some advertising that I hadn’t done in quite a while, the phone started ringing, emails started coming, etc. Some nice sized projects sold and a couple bigger ones in the works, so I think we’re good now. Lookin like World War Tree is going to rage on another year lol.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> That chipper is a bruiser.
> 
> The season has been a slow start. We’ve been working, but I was starting to get a little nervous until this week, then right as I was in the middle of dumping money into some advertising that I hadn’t done in quite a while, the phone started ringing, emails started coming, etc. Some nice sized projects sold and a couple bigger ones in the works, so I think we’re good now. Lookin like World War Tree is going to rage on another year lol.


When there’s work there’s work. I feel like advertising doesn’t help when it’s slow anyways. Again , it’s definitely been a cool spring. People don’t go outside unless it’s between 72-76 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Make hay while the sun shines….


----------



## ZinTrees

my 200 took a dump yesterday, felt like air in the fuel system, tank was half full
pulled carb apart this morning, cleaned it, got all sorts of junk out
I thought it cut nice before, now that it actually gets fuel im re thinking how nice it used to be, did a test cut after cleaning the carb in some wood I cut with it yesterday, yesterday it was making my wrist hurt each cut took so long, today it took about 5 seconds to cut (14" oak)


----------



## tree MDS

Prepped and painted this at the end of the day yesterday. Plan is to put it back together today with new hardware. Gonna do new knives and maybe a washing and greasing in between things this weekend too.

The horror of winter is over and the MDS is on it like a steel bear trap lol.


----------



## Haplo

Rained all day yesterday, perfect weather for bids


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Rained all day yesterday, perfect weather for bids


ive got 4 to do today, something tells me I will be getting calls left and right for storm cleanup, I havent seen wind and rain quite like this in a while, we lost some limbs around my house, might be a chipper rental week lol


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> ive got 4 to do today, something tells me I will be getting calls left and right for storm cleanup, I havent seen wind and rain quite like this in a while, we lost some limbs around my house, might be a chipper rental week lol



So does Pa Manson pull the ins certificate for these jobs? Lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

got 2 of the 4 bids today, did 2 others for a dude, I sorta overbid on purpose, dude kept trying to tell me how to do my job, and "you wont get your truck stuck in the yard", he's a landscaper, not a tree guy, kept telling me to top his crape myrtles, I refused

note to customer: If I get stuck in your yard after you say I wont get stuck, im sending you the tow bill, and it wont be cheap


----------



## Haplo

I've been surprised at the towing rates around here. A winch out for the bucket truck $100. Had to tow it once full of chips 5 miles to the shop $175. Seems cheap


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> I've been surprised at the towing rates around here. A winch out for the bucket truck $100. Had to tow it once full of chips 5 miles to the shop $175. Seems cheap


when I first bought my truck it had issues with tail lights, so we called about towing it, $120 just for the guy to hook it to the wrecker, then a mileage charge

add a trailer, loaded with wood, and having to winch it 250ft across someone's yard, itll probably be $4-500


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> when I first bought my truck it had issues with tail lights, so we called about towing it, $120 just for the guy to hook it to the wrecker, then a mileage charge
> 
> add a trailer, loaded with wood, and having to winch it 250ft across someone's yard, itll probably be $4-500



Lol. “Them’s the breaks”.


----------



## tree MDS

Meaning this is how home schooled, brush trailering, internet tree service learning goes hahaha. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Somebody told me vet bought a 92’ cmc with only 46’ of side reach lmao. I hope this isn’t true??


----------



## tree MDS

Omg, that’s gonna be one hell of a learning curve! Just saying..


----------



## Haplo

If your brake lights don't work you just switch your running lights on and off when you're braking


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> If your brake lights don't work you just switch your running lights on and off when you're braking


was all fuc*ed up
like brakes doing reverse, blinkers doing brakes, etc
I think we just pulled out the offending bulbs and drove it home with 1 brake light and no blinkers lol
the lights all work now, and I got a trailer lit up like a christmas tree for lights anyways, even got me new headlights
before anyone comments, the mirrors have been fixed, this was a mirror I got off a parts truck, my other one lost the coating on the inside and was no longer reflective


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Finally got around to taking it off and bringing it to a real welder yesterday. Came out beautiful. Gonna paint it up a little and put it back together Saturday. I probably could’ve taken the transition off without the machine, but it was handy and why hurt your back. Nice to have that (almost) off my head. Such a beautiful machine otherwise.
> View attachment 986083
> 
> View attachment 986084
> View attachment 986085
> View attachment 986086


If that were my chipper I would of wanted it sent back to bandit and had it repaired as if it were being factory remanufactured. That is of course if it were under warranty. I am all about the factory paint and keeping it perfect.

Why do you think it failed like that?


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> If that were my chipper I would of wanted it sent back to bandit and had it repaired as if it were being factory remanufactured. That is of course if it were under warranty. I am all about the factory paint and keeping it perfect.
> 
> Why do you think it failed like that?



I originally wanted a new part painted my color, as it was still under warranty when it started, but Bandit insisted that first the dealer try to fix it (you can see the pathetic attempt). Time went by, I was busy as hell, etc. and the warranty passed. Even though the dealer said they’d stand by their work I got sick of dragging it down there. I think the last time they insisted I drive the hour and a half down there just so they could look at it in person, claimed bandit required it (like that pic wasn’t enough!!??). Eventually they got what they wanted and I just gave up. No time for that ********. It’s now stronger than new and my welder only charged me $360. Good enough after all that. 

My welder said it cracked from vibration where there was a slight toe where two welds on the upper corner didn’t quite meet, or overlap into each other enough (something like that).

I’m just glad it’s over. That was the biggest issue that’s been on my mind with the equipment for a long time.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> was all fuc*ed up
> like brakes doing reverse, blinkers doing brakes, etc
> I think we just pulled out the offending bulbs and drove it home with 1 brake light and no blinkers lol
> the lights all work now, and I got a trailer lit up like a christmas tree for lights anyways, even got me new headlights
> before anyone comments, the mirrors have been fixed, this was a mirror I got off a parts truck, my other one lost the coating on the inside and was no longer reflective
> 
> View attachment 986772
> View attachment 986771



We'll call her 'Moonshine'....


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> That was the biggest issue that’s been on my mind with the equipment for a long time.



If that your biggest equipment worry, things are going pretty well.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> We'll call her 'Moonshine'....


I dig it!


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> We'll call her 'Moonshine'....


----------



## ZinTrees

got a weight reduction prune on a fairly damaged oak today, some rot starting in the base, I was going to sound it but didnt have my axe with me, what do yall think of increment borers? I think having one in the truck would help allot for identifying rot holes that arent visible
not sure if I posted this pic before, but this poplar sounded really good when I gave it a few whacks with my axe, however it was actually hollow enough for me to stand in the stump (hole went about 4ft into the ground) 

sounding vs boring?


----------



## ZinTrees

so much for that prune, showed up, dogs were out and they moved a car directly under the tree, I go to knock on the door and get bit 3 times, dad knocks and gets bit twice, I texted and called with no answer, we left

good way to start the day 
ffs


----------



## ZinTrees

picked up a job on the way home from that one, pear tree damaged by the recent storm, 1/3 fell on the garage (second tree on garage for me)
testing out my new saddle, the treemotion is pretty nice, lower d's actually made to be used, and be comfortable while using them, unlike my old saddle


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I originally wanted a new part painted my color, as it was still under warranty when it started, but Bandit insisted that first the dealer try to fix it (you can see the pathetic attempt). Time went by, I was busy as hell, etc. and the warranty passed. Even though the dealer said they’d stand by their work I got sick of dragging it down there. I think the last time they insisted I drive the hour and a half down there just so they could look at it in person, claimed bandit required it (like that pic wasn’t enough!!??). Eventually they got what they wanted and I just gave up. No time for that ********. It’s now stronger than new and my welder only charged me $360. Good enough after all that.
> 
> My welder said it cracked from vibration where there was a slight toe where two welds on the upper corner didn’t quite meet, or overlap into each other enough (something like that).
> 
> I’m just glad it’s over. That was the biggest issue that’s been on my mind with the equipment for a long time.


I see. that all makes sense. Anfter a while if you want something done right you have to do it yourself. Looks like the welder really did a nice job. Paint job looks pretty good if I may say? You have some experience with that green paint! What's the name of that color or is it a close guarded secret?

I think I saw a ******** post about treevet going with the cmc 92. From what I remember he dawged on you pretty good for using a lift. Funny how things work out in the end. 

My easy lift will be here next month. Fingers crossed. These ash trees are getting bad over here in western Massachusetts.


----------



## mike515

ZinTrees said:


> got 2 of the 4 bids today, did 2 others for a dude, I sorta overbid on purpose, dude kept trying to tell me how to do my job, and "you wont get your truck stuck in the yard", he's a landscaper, not a tree guy, kept telling me to top his crape myrtles, I refused
> 
> note to customer: If I get stuck in your yard after you say I wont get stuck, im sending you the tow bill, and it wont be cheap



One of the best things I've ever bought is a telescopic knuckle-boom crane. We use it for so much stuff. Got a truck and larger chipper stuck in the timber a few weeks back. They pulled into a spot with trees right on the front bumper and close to both sides of the truck. Nowhere to back up or turn the truck in any way and it just sunk. I knew it was going to happen but I didn't say anything. Sometimes not saying anything is a good way to let people learn. 

So the truck is buried maybe 7-8 inches. That truck isn't going anywhere. I finally said to pull the crane to a nice dry spot a ways behind the chipper. We ran chains all the way to the frame, shot the boom out all the way and just pulled it out that way. Piece of cake. Super versatile piece of equipment. I love it.


----------



## ZinTrees

mike515 said:


> One of the best things I've ever bought is a telescopic knuckle-boom crane. We use it for so much stuff. Got a truck and larger chipper stuck in the timber a few weeks back. They pulled into a spot with trees right on the front bumper and close to both sides of the truck. Nowhere to back up or turn the truck in any way and it just sunk. I knew it was going to happen but I didn't say anything. Sometimes not saying anything is a good way to let people learn.
> 
> So the truck is buried maybe 7-8 inches. That truck isn't going anywhere. I finally said to pull the crane to a nice dry spot a ways behind the chipper. We ran chains all the way to the frame, shot the boom out all the way and just pulled it out that way. Piece of cake. Super versatile piece of equipment. I love it.


im eying up a bucket, but you can climb off the ball, and make picks (not at the same time, duh)
I can get a used crane for less than a new bucket, but insurance will be higher, IDK, I think itll be a case of get what I got cash for at the time when one comes up


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> I see. that all makes sense. Anfter a while if you want something done right you have to do it yourself. Looks like the welder really did a nice job. Paint job looks pretty good if I may say? You have some experience with that green paint! What's the name of that color or is it a close guarded secret?
> 
> I think I saw a ******** post about treevet going with the cmc 92. From what I remember he dawged on you pretty good for using a lift. Funny how things work out in the end.
> 
> My easy lift will be here next month. Fingers crossed. These ash trees are getting bad over here in western Massachusetts.



Fix came out good. It’s actually an old school Chevy color, GM code 46, Woodland Green. Used to be called Forest Green I think.! I love it but sometimes it almost makes me wanna puke I get so sick of looking at it. A little late to change now. Pretty much as simple as it gets though. Non metallic makes it easy to fake in too. I have a auto paint store that puts it spray cans for me. Real handy for fixes like that.

My guys (well, the one I can trust, while the other stood around looking as stupid as usual lol) did the blades on the chipper yesterday while I sharpened some saws. Then we went out and chipped four spruce trees entirely. One trunk was at least 20” and lumpy as hell even though I shaved it up pretty good. I was amazed that the machine chowed it up without even blinking. Even after four solid years I sometimes forget what that thing can do. Looks like it’s gonna be the week of spruce chipping, so good time for new knives. I’m almost considering putting the chip top on the log truck for the next job. 

You’re gonna love having a lift. It felt like I was cheating when I first started using mine. I found the learning curve a little stressful (mostly just traveling on our hills and slopes/worrying about flipping it over). I’m old school, so I guess it was probably even worse for me at first, was just so new to me after all the years.


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> im eying up a bucket, but you can climb off the ball, and make picks (not at the same time, duh)
> I can get a used crane for less than a new bucket, but insurance will be higher, IDK, I think itll be a case of get what I got cash for at the time when one comes up


In your case a crane could take the place of a loader as well, put the big wood right in the dump trailer


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> In your case a crane could take the place of a loader as well, put the big wood right in the dump trailer


gonna get a chipper, and either a chip box for my F350, or a dedicated chip truck, mini skid with a BMG next, then bucket or crane
to fit a whole tree in this trailer you have to strip off every limb, anything bigger than 1/2" gets cut off, takes way too long


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> I think I saw a ******** post about treevet going with the cmc 92. From what I remember he dawged on you pretty good for using a lift. Funny how things work out in the end.



"Potty lift" I think was the technical term used?


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> so much for that prune, showed up, dogs were out and they moved a car directly under the tree, I go to knock on the door and get bit 3 times, dad knocks and gets bit twice, I texted and called with no answer, we left
> 
> good way to start the day
> ffs



If Manson & son rolled up in Moonshine at my place & started giving side-eye to the trees, I'd hope my dogs give them a bit of toothwork as well.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Fix came out good. It’s actually an old school Chevy color, GM code 46, Woodland Green. Used to be called Forest Green I think.! I love it but sometimes it almost makes me wanna puke I get so sick of looking at it. A little late to change now. Pretty much as simple as it gets though. Non metallic makes it easy to fake in too. I have a auto paint store that puts it spray cans for me. Real handy for fixes like that.
> 
> My guys (well, the one I can trust, while the other stood around looking as stupid as usual lol) did the blades on the chipper yesterday while I sharpened some saws. Then we went out and chipped four spruce trees entirely. One trunk was at least 20” and lumpy as hell even though I shaved it up pretty good. I was amazed that the machine chowed it up without even blinking. Even after four solid years I sometimes forget what that thing can do. Looks like it’s gonna be the week of spruce chipping, so good time for new knives. I’m almost considering putting the chip top on the log truck for the next job.
> 
> You’re gonna love having a lift. It felt like I was cheating when I first started using mine. I found the learning curve a little stressful (mostly just traveling on our hills and slopes/worrying about flipping it over). I’m old school, so I guess it was probably even worse for me at first, was just so new to me after all the years.
> View attachment 987224
> View attachment 987223



How many hours do you generally put on your Bandit before doing the knives?

I aim for about 50 hours before a rotate or putting sharpened knives on. Comes around quickly, but makes it so much easier on machine & better quality chip for re-sale.


----------



## dbl612

Helmstein said:


> I see. that all makes sense. Anfter a while if you want something done right you have to do it yourself. Looks like the welder really did a nice job. Paint job looks pretty good if I may say? You have some experience with that green paint! What's the name of that color or is it a close guarded secret?
> 
> I think I saw a ******** post about treevet going with the cmc 92. From what I remember he dawged on you pretty good for using a lift. Funny how things work out in the end.
> 
> My easy lift will be here next month. Fingers crossed. These ash trees are getting bad over here in western Massachusetts.


trevet has proved what jealous hypocrite he really is. trying to impress the world one ******** post at a time. posted a picture of his insurance cert as though its the first time he got one. (maybe it is) i hope he was able to special order that lift painted with roller applied orange house paint! it would be a shame not to have it match the rest of the fleet.


----------



## ZinTrees

did return lines on my truck, also took up the stretch in the throttle cable with a few zip ties, definitely gobs more power (throttle actually goes to W.O.T on the injection pump)
that is an upside to modern stuff, electrons dont stretch, although sensors wear out, and those are hundreds of $$$, my fix was bout free


----------



## mike515

ZinTrees said:


> im eying up a bucket, but you can climb off the ball, and make picks (not at the same time, duh)
> I can get a used crane for less than a new bucket, but insurance will be higher, IDK, I think itll be a case of get what I got cash for at the time when one comes up


I'm going to be selling a pretty decent crane pretty soon.....like....whenever I have the time to start advertising it. It's pretty perfect for taking down trees. There is nothing wrong with it and it's inspections (crane and DOT) are current. I'm just about to sell a bunch of equipment. Send me a PM if you want to talk about it privately.


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> gonna get a chipper, and either a chip box for my F350, or a dedicated chip truck, mini skid with a BMG next, then bucket or crane
> to fit a whole tree in this trailer you have to strip off every limb, anything bigger than 1/2" gets cut off, takes way too long


One thing at a time. A decent chipper will go a long way. I've seen some guys throw a chip box on their dump trailer too.


----------



## mike515

ZinTrees said:


> gonna get a chipper, and either a chip box for my F350, or a dedicated chip truck, mini skid with a BMG next, then bucket or crane
> to fit a whole tree in this trailer you have to strip off every limb, anything bigger than 1/2" gets cut off, takes way too long


I also have an older Vermeer 1250 that is going and a pretty nice Morbark with about 400-450 hours on it. Neither are all rusted out. Probably going to have a couple of bucket trucks, dump trucks (that you can chip into) and tracked backyard boom. Anyone who is interested.....send me a message and I will give you my number. 

Sorry to thread-jack. This is just the tread he posted is so I quoted it.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> I also have an older Vermeer 1250 that is going and a pretty nice Morbark with about 400-450 hours on it. Neither are all rusted out. Probably going to have a couple of bucket trucks, dump trucks (that you can chip into) and tracked backyard boom. Anyone who is interested.....send me a message and I will give you my number.
> 
> Sorry to thread-jack. This is just the tread he posted is so I quoted it.


Where is the "magical cow kingdom"? I'd be interested in a couple things if you're not horrendously far.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Where is the "magical cow kingdom"? I'd be interested in a couple things if you're not horrendously far.


Iowa. Land of cows. And pigs but I'd rather ignore them.


----------



## ZinTrees

I'm buying a bandit 250xp off a local guy, he needs a bigger one, it's an older unit but a great price, and it's got a new clutch


----------



## Rabid K9

mike515 said:


> I also have an older Vermeer 1250 that is going and a pretty nice Morbark with about 400-450 hours on it. Neither are all rusted out. Probably going to have a couple of bucket trucks, dump trucks (that you can chip into) and tracked backyard boom. Anyone who is interested.....send me a message and I will give you my number.
> 
> Sorry to thread-jack. This is just the tread he posted is so I quoted it.



That's a fair bit of gear, are you shutting up shop or just consolidating the fleet?


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> One thing at a time. A decent chipper will go a long way. I've seen some guys throw a chip box on their dump trailer too.



I used a box on tipper trailer when first got a chipper. Works well for certain applications, having to have two tow vehicles is a bit inconvenient at times, but does the job. Still use it on occasions when can't fit the truck into places.


----------



## mike515

Rabid K9 said:


> That's a fair bit of gear, are you shutting up shop or just consolidating the fleet?



Haven't decided for sure what the future holds but that equipment is basically stuff that we don't use a lot. For now, it's business as usual but at some point I think my son will buy the business from me. If he doesn't, then I will probably sell everything. Not right now though.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah man. Just some cool pics from todays job! Nice when everything fits in one load!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Yeah man. Just some cool pics from todays job! Nice when everything fits in one load!View attachment 987544
> View attachment 987545
> View attachment 987546
> View attachment 987547
> View attachment 987548
> View attachment 987549
> View attachment 987550
> View attachment 987551
> View attachment 987552


Holy smokes that is an awsome set up. Love the chip top on the log truck. Talk about capacity! 

I'm looking at a 2018 19xpc with the 165hp gm motor with 740hrs for 55 Grand. Always garaged and in top shape. Not thrilled to go gas but I think it will be a lot more productive than my diesel 97hp 1390xp 15 inch chipper. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## treebilly

Nice MDS. 55 ton? What’s the stick length on that beauty?


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Holy smokes that is an awsome set up. Love the chip top on the log truck. Talk about capacity!
> 
> I'm looking at a 2018 19xpc with the 165hp gm motor with 740hrs for 55 Grand. Always garaged and in top shape. Not thrilled to go gas but I think it will be a lot more productive than my diesel 97hp 1390xp 15 inch chipper. Thoughts anyone?


I have the 1390XP with the 142hp 4.4L Cat diesel. Great power to capacity ratio. Got it at 2 hours. 

Think a 165hp petrol on a 19" would be undergunned. In our climate, industrial petrol means fire as well, ie: they run too hot & simply catch fire. Personally would hold out for a diesel.

Largest operator in my region recently got his second 21" Bandit, harnessed to a brand new HR (three axle) Isuzu. Conservatively, think that set-up would be around $600K AUD. Previously had been the only regional operator running a HR chipper truck, albeit with a much more cost effective set-up. Think decent size chippers are much better on bigger trucks.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Yeah man. Just some cool pics from todays job! Nice when everything fits in one load!View attachment 987544
> View attachment 987545
> View attachment 987546
> View attachment 987547
> View attachment 987548
> View attachment 987549
> View attachment 987550
> View attachment 987551
> View attachment 987552



Fancy pants looks the business time as a chipper truck!!


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Nice MDS. 55 ton? What’s the stick length on that beauty?



Thanks man. It’s a 55L, pretty sure that’s 55 ton and 150’ boom. Sweet machine for sure! The operator is excellent and a pleasure to work with as well. 

The MDS is all over this crane ******** now. WW-Tree baby!! Lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Yeah man. Just some cool pics from todays job! Nice when everything fits in one load!View attachment 987544
> View attachment 987545
> View attachment 987546
> View attachment 987547
> View attachment 987548
> View attachment 987549
> View attachment 987550
> View attachment 987551
> View attachment 987552



Property looks very 'equestrian'. Horse watching all the action from stable in first shot is quite funny. 

How is it reversing the 19" with the standard drawbar on that truck?


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Property looks very 'equestrian'. Horse watching all the action from stable in first shot is quite funny.
> 
> How is it reversing the 19" with the standard drawbar on that truck?



I usually move it in with the giant. 

Stump grinding anyone? Lol


----------



## Haplo

Craned the tops out of these, spread the chips on site and flopped the logs on top to stay. Fun job.


----------



## ZinTrees

got a chipper question, as far as I know the "crush cylinder" actually lifts the top feed roller, unless im missing something it should be called a lift cylinder and not a crush cylinder?
I did see 1 guy say that it crushes, but thats it
info for an older (90's model if I had to say) bandit 250XP to be specific


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> How many hours do you generally put on your Bandit before doing the knives?
> 
> I aim for about 50 hours before a rotate or putting sharpened knives on. Comes around quickly, but makes it so much easier on machine & better quality chip for re-sale.


Funny, with my little bandit 1390xp with perkins 97hp diesel we change about every 20hrs. That is machine feeding massive grapple loads of brush at a time. I bet if I were hand feeding it would be more like 50hrs


----------



## dbl612

Haplo said:


> Craned the tops out of these, spread the chips on site and flopped the logs on top to stay. Fun job.View attachment 987728
> View attachment 987726
> View attachment 987727


that 30 is a handy sized machine


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> Holy smokes that is an awsome set up. Love the chip top on the log truck. Talk about capacity!
> 
> I'm looking at a 2018 19xpc with the 165hp gm motor with 740hrs for 55 Grand. Always garaged and in top shape. Not thrilled to go gas but I think it will be a lot more productive than my diesel 97hp 1390xp 15 inch chipper. Thoughts anyone?


Get a diesel.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> I have the 1390XP with the 142hp 4.4L Cat diesel. Great power to capacity ratio. Got it at 2 hours.
> 
> Think a 165hp petrol on a 19" would be undergunned. In our climate, industrial petrol means fire as well, ie: they run too hot & simply catch fire. Personally would hold out for a diesel.
> 
> Largest operator in my region recently got his second 21" Bandit, harnessed to a brand new HR (three axle) Isuzu. Conservatively, think that set-up would be around $600K AUD. Previously had been the only regional operator running a HR chipper truck, albeit with a much more cost effective set-up. Think decent size chippers are much better on bigger trucks


Thanks for the reply. It's tough because over here all the diesels have emissions equipment on them. If I could get a pre emmisions chipper new like you guys still can in Australia I would jump on that on a heartbeat. 

We are mainly interested in the bigger chipper to chip large branches/bunches of brush machine feed and softwood pine trunks. I wish I could hold out for a diesel but I know the guy selling and he is pretty fussy about his equipment. Hard to pass up.


----------



## Helmstein

bck said:


> Get a diesel.


I know man. Decisions,Decisions.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Holy smokes that is an awsome set up. Love the chip top on the log truck. Talk about capacity!
> 
> I'm looking at a 2018 19xpc with the 165hp gm motor with 740hrs for 55 Grand. Always garaged and in top shape. Not thrilled to go gas but I think it will be a lot more productive than my diesel 97hp 1390xp 15 inch chipper. Thoughts anyone?



The feed systems are incredible on those machines, so you would definitely see gains there. I couldn’t deal with a gas chipper though. I’ll take my monthly topping off with def and clean air on the job site any day. Lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I’ll take my monthly topping off with def and clean air on the job site any day. Lol.


I go to look at this 250xp this afternoon, not sure which engine its got but I do know its a pre emissions diesel 
also made before the 250xp got a winch, so I will have to do like reg did with his and mount my PWC on top to drag brush
I dont have your silly tv screens and crap running this, no push button throttle adjustment, not even sure its got autofeed, but its still a massive upgrade from stuffing into a trailer
of course, I dont have a chip box yet, so im going to be chipping into my trailer, which means 2 trips for each job till I get a chip box


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I go to look at this 250xp this afternoon, not sure which engine its got but I do know its a pre emissions diesel
> also made before the 250xp got a winch, so I will have to do like reg did with his and mount my PWC on top to drag brush
> I dont have your silly tv screens and crap running this, no push button throttle adjustment, not even sure its got autofeed, but its still a massive upgrade from stuffing into a trailer
> of course, I dont have a chip box yet, so im going to be chipping into my trailer, which means 2 trips for each job till I get a chip box



What year is it? What engine? Hours? 

You can give bandit the serial numbers and order a winch for it/put it on yourself, or have it done. I did this on my 1990 76hp 200+ bandit. Don’t put an electric winch on it, please. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> What year is it? What engine? Hours?
> 
> You can give bandit the serial numbers and order a winch for it/put it on yourself, or have it done. I did this on my 1990 76hp 200+ bandit. Don’t put an electric winch on it, please. Lol


not sure any of that info, thats why im looking at it later today
saw him drive by with the chipper and stumper, we just finished up a removal and the customer wanted the stump ground, dude came by to look at it and we asked about the chipper, in spanglish: "bandito 250xp, we run it every day! 15000 cash takes it, new clutch, come look at it!"
so we are looking at it lol, definitely a good price, and the guy runs his company with it every day, and put the money into it for a clutch, so it has to be atleast halfway decent
thoughts on chipping logs vs throwing in the trailer? I signed up for chipdrop last night, most people allow 5% logs in the load (less than 24" diameter and 36" long), in my opinion it would be better to chip anything that chipper will feed, and not handle logs more that I have to, but yall know more than I do, only chipper I have ran was a 5hp craftsman a friend gave me, and that was for about an hour before I said "F this thing, way too slow"


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> got a chipper question, as far as I know the "crush cylinder" actually lifts the top feed roller, unless im missing something it should be called a lift cylinder and not a crush cylinder?
> I did see 1 guy say that it crushes, but thats it
> info for an older (90's model if I had to say) bandit 250XP to be specific



Top cylinder does both - lift & crush. Chipper should have side levers near chute for manually lifting or pushing down top feed roller to add crushing & 'grip' force.

My experience with the 250XP's has been they are a great older unit, like anything, if maintained. Disc's scare me a bit these days, but would be a quantum leap for your business.

Logs to me represent additional income on a job - in mulch, fuelwood & potential timber production. Don't know the US at all, but still struggle to believe there isn't some kind of market for these items there?


----------



## Haplo

It's looking like another easy day. A dozen small trees, everything stays


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Disc's scare me a bit these days


why so? had one eject itself from the machine?
at one point on another forum I saw a chipper have a knife go right into the chute, destroyed allot of parts, I think it was a drum


----------



## ZinTrees

was supposed to go to a job the chipper owner is doing and see it run today, but he's on the other side of knoxville, so thats gonna have to wait, maybe tomorrow, hopefully he can maybe bring it by my place and we can chip some stuff, I dont want to drive across town to watch some dude throw wood in a chipper, plus I dont have to tow it home if he brings it by


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> was supposed to go to a job the chipper owner is doing and see it run today, but he's on the other side of knoxville, so thats gonna have to wait, maybe tomorrow, hopefully he can maybe bring it by my place and we can chip some stuff, I dont want to drive across town to watch some dude throw wood in a chipper, plus I dont have to tow it home if he brings it by



Right. And you won’t need Pa to drive you that way either! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Total stump and goutweed removal, plus big existing hole in lawn filled with nice topsoil. Everything raked, seeded and mulched for lawn. These are the less exciting parts, but make the difference in the level of quality provided to the client. More of the same on two spruce stumps on the other side of fence, plus a huge ash the state half ass ground and pitched dirt/sand over. We do **** right. And fast. Three days and down to the finishing touches. We put the fence back up for the pooches too. How we roll, baby. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

It is a lot of work, to be the best.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> why so? had one eject itself from the machine?
> at one point on another forum I saw a chipper have a knife go right into the chute, destroyed allot of parts, I think it was a drum



Greater centrifugal forces of the disc, more stress on bearings, more prone to jamming, in my experience.

Drums feel & sit solid, handle whole trees at their capacity, all day, everyday, more of a heavy duty industrial machine, in my experience. Remember making the shift from a 250xp to a drum, great machine, but was used to nursing bigger material in. With the 1390xp, just get the butt of whole tree in with the winch or loader & let it do it's thing.

Still looking forward to the 21" Bandit one day.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Total stump and goutweed removal, plus big existing hole in lawn filled with nice topsoil. Everything raked, seeded and mulched for lawn. These are the less exciting parts, but make the difference in the level of quality provided to the client. More of the same on two spruce stumps on the other side of fence, plus a huge ash the state half ass ground and pitched dirt/sand over. We do **** right. And fast. Three days and down to the finishing touches. We put the fence back up for the pooches too. How we roll, baby. LolView attachment 987959



Start to finish jobs are great, if quoted well. Set one apart from the 'norm'.


----------



## mikewhite85

A good chipper is a game changer. Bandit makes nice machines.... instead of taking two trips you may be able to convince a lot of clients to let you "chip on site". I often have a $200-300 line item upsell in my proposals for hauling. It's win win even if they don't decide to do it.... especially with wood hauling.

I'm going to guess you're in a rural area, which works really well for that.


----------



## mikewhite85

Oh and drum chippers are great but disk chippers are fine. You just need to maintain them. We put in new bolts and nuts every third time we tighten them. I've heard of bolts or parts of the knives breaking and it sounds like a machine gun in the chute. I've owned 3 disk chippers and one drum over the last 15 years and haven't had a problem. 

Saw this guy in a huge hedge we trimmed the other day. Lots of nesting birds too.


----------



## Haplo

Is that a possum?


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> I'm going to guess you're in a rural area, which works really well for that.


around here nobody rural enough to chip into the woods has enough money for tree work, so they do it themselves and have friends video and upload to YT
im pushing ads in high end subdivisions, did a prune yesterday in a sub that I just about own at this point, lots of word of mouth, and actually cleaning up goes a long way


----------



## ZinTrees

cleaned up this little guy yesterday, it was "creeping" along the ground, lady wanted it symmetrical, spent 2 hours trimming the bottom 5ft back to parallel with the rest of the tree
View attachment video-1652451082.mp4


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Start to finish jobs are great, if quoted well. Set one apart from the 'norm'.



We actually hit that sweet spot on that job. All of the key people and pieces of equipment played their part in getting it done as efficiently as we did.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Is that a possum?


Yep. He was watching us the whole time.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> cleaned up this little guy yesterday, it was "creeping" along the ground, lady wanted it symmetrical, spent 2 hours trimming the bottom 5ft back to parallel with the rest of the tree
> View attachment 988053
> 
> 
> View attachment 988052



Yep, Pa Manse’ definitely needs a trim up!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

After a year long wait, we got our new stump grinder delivered yesterday, 2022 SC70TX with the new VSC cutting wheel, gonna take it out Monday for some massive ficus stumps. So far this year the company has got me 3 Bandit 18xl Intimidator chippers, a Vermeer 1800xl and this stump grinder. Nice having new stuff.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Total stump and goutweed removal, plus big existing hole in lawn filled with nice topsoil. Everything raked, seeded and mulched for lawn. These are the less exciting parts, but make the difference in the level of quality provided to the client. More of the same on two spruce stumps on the other side of fence, plus a huge ash the state half ass ground and pitched dirt/sand over. We do **** right. And fast. Three days and down to the finishing touches. We put the fence back up for the pooches too. How we roll, baby. LolView attachment 987959


a quality job!


----------



## ZinTrees

went and looked at the 250xp, its a beast, runs excellent, no vibration with the disc spinning, new clutch 3 months ago
guy does not know the exact year it was built, and it appears the hour meter doesnt work, machine needs a few small parts but thats a job for tomorrow afternoon when i get it home, looking through the side panels it appears to be the 4bt cummins, got plenty of power for wet silver maple (dude shoved some 8-10" in there, and it ate whole logs without a single care)
going to be lightyears ahead of what Ive been running, had to buy a pintle (ran around town for a few hours, finally found one, turns out a 2 5/16" ball/pintle is a pain in the @$$ to find)


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> After a year long wait, we got our new stump grinder delivered yesterday, 2022 SC70TX with the new VSC cutting wheel, gonna take it out Monday for some massive ficus stumps. So far this year the company has got me 3 Bandit 18xl Intimidator chippers, a Vermeer 1800xl and this stump grinder. Nice having new stuff.View attachment 988198
> View attachment 988198
> View attachment 988199


Oh my look at that wheel! That's gonna grind through those ficus stumps in no time. 

Why did the company get 3 bandit and 1 Vermeer chipper? Why not just 4 bandits? 

How many guys do you have running these days to use all that nice equipment?


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> The feed systems are incredible on those machines, so you would definitely see gains there. I couldn’t deal with a gas chipper though. I’ll take my monthly topping off with def and clean air on the job site any day. Lol.


I'm really looking forward to the feed system in the gasser 19xpc. It should be far more productive than our current 15" chipper. We always stage all brush and then machine feed it as fast as we can. Most days the chipper is only running less than an hour. The fuel consumption shouldn't be a big issues. I'd rather have a diesel but not having a class A makes this chipper very appealing.


----------



## Rabid K9

jefflovstrom said:


> After a year long wait, we got our new stump grinder delivered yesterday, 2022 SC70TX with the new VSC cutting wheel, gonna take it out Monday for some massive ficus stumps. So far this year the company has got me 3 Bandit 18xl Intimidator chippers, a Vermeer 1800xl and this stump grinder. Nice having new stuff.View attachment 988198
> View attachment 988198
> View attachment 988199



Beast of a grinder. 

Still waiting on my new Vermeer grinder (since December), supposed delivery was last week. Bit more constrained in my purchase though - only the SC382, no remote unfortunately, but will be brand new.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> went and looked at the 250xp, its a beast, runs excellent, no vibration with the disc spinning, new clutch 3 months ago
> guy does not know the exact year it was built, and it appears the hour meter doesnt work, machine needs a few small parts but thats a job for tomorrow afternoon when i get it home, looking through the side panels it appears to be the 4bt cummins, got plenty of power for wet silver maple (dude shoved some 8-10" in there, and it ate whole logs without a single care)
> going to be lightyears ahead of what Ive been running, had to buy a pintle (ran around town for a few hours, finally found one, turns out a 2 5/16" ball/pintle is a pain in the @$$ to find)



Good pick up. Geez, Pa is going to be busy shuffling gear around....

Getting toward the most difficult part of running a business - staffing.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Good pick up. Geez, Pa is going to be busy shuffling gear around....
> 
> Getting toward the most difficult part of running a business - staffing.


only staff we will get is a dude to drag brush, dont want or need the headache
im looking at a few different dump bed trucks, staying in the F350 or 3500 range, cant go bigger without a cdl really, I found an F350 powerstroke (1995) about 7 hours away for 8K, everything I want, but a little steep on the price, although itll pay for itself in no time


----------



## ZinTrees

did I mention the chipper is $15K?
not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Haplo

You can get a F-550 or 650 without a cdl just carry a medical card, at least in PA


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> You can get a F-550 or 650 without a cdl just carry a medical card, at least in PA


you can as they are under 26001 gvwr
put a 6800 pound chipper behind it, now combined is over 26k, gotta have a cdl, and im not going to play around and find out


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh my look at that wheel! That's gonna grind through those ficus stumps in no time.
> 
> Why did the company get 3 bandit and 1 Vermeer chipper? Why not just 4 bandits?
> 
> How many guys do you have running these days to use all that nice equipment?


We got a deal on the Bandits while we had to wait on the Vermeer, I like both, we don't have our Morbarks anymore due to CARB. We have two yards, San Diego south and north. South has 23 guys and north has 21. We are a beast!, lol
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rabid K9 said:


> Beast of a grinder.
> 
> Still waiting on my new Vermeer grinder (since December), supposed delivery was last week. Bit more constrained in my purchase though - only the SC382, no remote unfortunately, but will be brand new.


The remotes are going to be awhile, a nationwide shortage for the computer chips.


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> you can as they are under 26001 gvwr
> put a 6800 pound chipper behind it, now combined is over 26k


I believe you could still be we well under, if your truck empty weighs 8000 plus 6800 chipper plus 12 yards of chips about 6000 lb puts you at 21,000 lb plus the weight of whatever chip box you put on. Our c7500 full of chips pulling the chipper is under cdl.

Just saying because if you can get a bigger truck pulling at half capacity it's better than a smaller truck that's maxed out all the time


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> We got a deal on the Bandits while we had to wait on the Vermeer, I like both, we don't have our Morbarks anymore due to CARB. We have two yards, San Diego south and north. South has 23 guys and north has 21. We are a beast!, lol
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day



Forgot about about CARB. The used chipper market must be insane for compliant machines.

Your employee count is impressive. I'm glad you guys can keep that many guys busy! You must be very organized to pull that off.


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> We got a deal on the Bandits while we had to wait on the Vermeer, I like both, we don't have our Morbarks anymore due to CARB. We have two yards, San Diego south and north. South has 23 guys and north has 21. We are a beast!, lol
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day



Forgot about about CARB. The used chipper market must be insane for compliant machines.

Your employee count is impressive. I'm glad you guys can keep that many guys busy! You must be very organized to pull that off.


----------



## epicklein22

A couple 100’ spruce we removed last week. I was able to drop the one to the left into a clearing going back into the woods. Snagged a quick video of the drop. Ended up working for 3 neighbors in a row. 


Got the bucket truck seat reupholstered too. That was long over due.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> you can as they are under 26001 gvwr
> put a 6800 pound chipper behind it, now combined is over 26k, gotta have a cdl, and im not going to play around and find out



Combined weight doesn’t come into play unless the trailer is over 10,000 lbs. You can run a 26,000 gvw air braked truck with an under 10,000 lb chipper all day long without anything other than a driver’s license and med card. The trailer is the controlling factor.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Combined weight doesn’t come into play unless the trailer is over 10,000 lbs. You can run a 26,000 gvw air braked truck with an under 10,000 lb chipper all day long without anything other than a driver’s license and med card. The trailer is the controlling factor.


this goes against everything ive heard for tennessee, but I can go check again

hmm, guess your right

also, hard to find anything bigger than an F350 for cheap around here, although I found an older chevy dump with a 6-71 detroit for like 11K


----------



## ZinTrees

this isnt the first time ive seen it, when we looked at the chipper the guy had it parked, jack down and wheels chocked, but with the pintle still connected, safety chains and light wiring dis connected, I would figure if he is swapping trucks as they fill up, he would just dis connect it entirely, and back a truck up to it? 
thoughts as to why he did it the way he did? something I need to consider? (first time chipper owner/operator, I have an idea how to run one, but setups like this go over my head)


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> this isnt the first time ive seen it, when we looked at the chipper the guy had it parked, jack down and wheels chocked, but with the pintle still connected, safety chains and light wiring dis connected, I would figure if he is swapping trucks as they fill up, he would just dis connect it entirely, and back a truck up to it?
> thoughts as to why he did it the way he did? something I need to consider? (first time chipper owner/operator, I have an idea how to run one, but setups like this go over my head)



He’s probably a moron. We get a lot of those.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> We get a lot of those.


dont talk about dave and his paint roller that way!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> After a year long wait, we got our new stump grinder delivered yesterday, 2022 SC70TX with the new VSC cutting wheel, gonna take it out Monday for some massive ficus stumps. So far this year the company has got me 3 Bandit 18xl Intimidator chippers, a Vermeer 1800xl and this stump grinder. Nice having new stuff.View attachment 988198
> View attachment 988198
> View attachment 988199



That’s a beautiful looking machine Jeff! What does a machine like that go for now? Gotta be pushing 100k I bet?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Forgot about about CARB. The used chipper market must be insane for compliant machines.
> 
> Your employee count is impressive. I'm glad you guys can keep that many guys busy! You must be very organized to pull that off.


Yeah, As a manager on salary, I don't have much personal time, my girls are grown and my friends are few and I like my job, so I'm good. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> That’s a beautiful looking machine Jeff! What does a machine like that go for now? Gotta be pushing 100k I bet?


We are a nationwide company so we get special pricing, so not quite 100k, closer to 75k. We are also the 11th largest Ford fleet in the US. 
Jeff


----------



## since16

Helmstein said:


> I'm really looking forward to the feed system in the gasser 19xpc. It should be far more productive than our current 15" chipper. We always stage all brush and then machine feed it as fast as we can. Most days the chipper is only running less than an hour. The fuel consumption shouldn't be a big issues. I'd rather have a diesel but not having a class A makes this chipper very appealing.


I rented the 19xpc last year for a month on a big job. Toro dingo and it filled my truck in about 25min. Really loved the machine. Ate some fuel but not bad and the cheap repair cost really makes it an attractive machine. I would have bought it but got a grapple truck.


----------



## tree MDS

I just closed the deal on a 25k tree job today. Not bad for a Sunday.


----------



## ZinTrees

was supposed to get my chipper today, dude is still using it on a job I guess, at 7pm on a sunday
im supposed to get it from the job when hes done, no way in h3ll im driving 45 minutes in the middle of the night to pick it up


----------



## Rabid K9

jefflovstrom said:


> We are a nationwide company so we get special pricing, so not quite 100k, closer to 75k. We are also the 11th largest Ford fleet in the US.
> Jeff



Around 150K here in Australia. Is that with remote?

My 382 is still around 65K!! Bastards.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> That’s a beautiful looking machine Jeff! What does a machine like that go for now? Gotta be pushing 100k I bet?



Don't tell me your looking at grinders MDS?


----------



## bck

jefflovstrom said:


> We are a nationwide company so we get special pricing, so not quite 100k, closer to 75k. We are also the 11th largest Ford fleet in the US.
> Jeff


What company ?


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Don't tell me your looking at grinders MDS?



Hell no! One piece of equipment I’ll put off buying till my stump guy of 20 + years retires. I’m actually so uninterested in grinders I forget if he’s running an SC 50 or 60 Vermeer. Either way it’s a bad ass machine, especially with a guy that has that kind of time running it (he’s well into his third track Vermeer that size). 

I’m just saying that thing Jeff got is indeed a beastly lookin deal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> That’s a beautiful looking machine Jeff! What does a machine like that go for now? Gotta be pushing 100k I bet?





tree MDS said:


> Hell no! One piece of equipment I’ll put off buying till my stump guy of 20 + years retires. I’m actually so uninterested in grinders I forget if he’s running an SC 50 or 60 Vermeer. Either way it’s a bad ass machine, especially with a guy that has that kind of time running it (he’s well into his third track Vermeer that size).
> 
> I’m just saying that thing Jeff got is indeed a beastly lookin deal.


LOL, a SC70TX, 
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

got it home!
vacuum pump on my truck went out again, so no power brakes, and the chipper has a short causing melt wires when we gave power to the brake wires (wires are cut at the tongue and the brakes, so new wiring harness for running gear is soon to come) 
has the 142hp cummins, knives are sharp (guy says a year old, they feel brand new), has been backed into a few trees, feed table is mangled and cracked, lots of issues with the whole machine, but nothing I wont fix
did I mention I am also looking at a bucket? 1995 F800 (yes, its old, im more worried about the chip box) with the 5.9 and 5 speed with 2 speed rear end


----------



## Helmstein

since16 said:


> I rented the 19xpc last year for a month on a big job. Toro dingo and it filled my truck in about 25min. Really loved the machine. Ate some fuel but not bad and the cheap repair cost really makes it an attractive machine. I would have bought it but got a grapple truck.


Music to my ears. Thanks for your input. Did it have the PSI 5.7 gm engine? I love the idea of the massive feed wheel. On our 1390xp someone has to be at the chipper to feed anything over 8" in diameter


----------



## Oldmaple

ZinTrees said:


> only staff we will get is a dude to drag brush, dont want or need the headache
> im looking at a few different dump bed trucks, staying in the F350 or 3500 range, cant go bigger without a cdl really, I found an F350 powerstroke (1995) about 7 hours away for 8K, everything I want, but a little steep on the price, although itll pay for itself in no time


In Michigan it's combined gvw of more than 26,000 before you get into the cdl range. Had a F450, gvw 16,000 and a trailer that was 10,000 lbs gvw and I was legal without a cdl. Only when I went to a F550, gvw of 19,000 and towed the trailer did I need a cdl although it was only a B. When the trailer goes over 10,000 gvw (as it is with most dump trailers) do you need an A


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Hell no! One piece of equipment I’ll put off buying till my stump guy of 20 + years retires. I’m actually so uninterested in grinders I forget if he’s running an SC 50 or 60 Vermeer. Either way it’s a bad ass machine, especially with a guy that has that kind of time running it (he’s well into his third track Vermeer that size).
> 
> I’m just saying that thing Jeff got is indeed a beastly lookin deal.



Ha ha.

I know. It's taken me a long time to come around to buying a new one. Expensive bastards of things.

Funnily enough, have a huge backlog of work for it & just can't wait for it just bloody arrive, get in the fleet & be on hand to finish the jobs on the day we do them.

It's been dragging out for so long, as I said to my guys, when it's finally on the truck side by side with the Vermeer compact track, I will probably cry!!


----------



## ZinTrees

Oldmaple said:


> In Michigan it's combined gvw of more than 26,000 before you get into the cdl range. Had a F450, gvw 16,000 and a trailer that was 10,000 lbs gvw and I was legal without a cdl. Only when I went to a F550, gvw of 19,000 and towed the trailer did I need a cdl although it was only a B. When the trailer goes over 10,000 gvw (as it is with most dump trailers) do you need an A


im looking at an F800 bucket, going to register it under 26k if I get it (Just found out thats an option, so long as I never get over 26K)
older truck, but it has a chip box and bucket


----------



## Oldmaple

ZinTrees said:


> im looking at an F800 bucket, going to register it under 26k if I get it (Just found out thats an option, so long as I never get over 26K)
> older truck, but it has a chip box and bucket


I don't think that's an option in Michigan. Plate is based on the manufacturers gvw specs and that's what determines cdl class. But then Michigan (I'll say it nicely but that is not what I'm thinking) is not a state that is business friendly.


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> im looking at an F800 bucket


That's exciting. Going from packing brush in a trailer to a chipper and bucket truck your increase in productivity is going to be through the roof


----------



## ZinTrees

took the chipper to work today
couldnt get it to the woods we were supposed to chip into (steep yard, 2wd truck, brake booster went out so its riding on trailer brakes currently, new booster arrives thursday) 
the F800 is exciting, if it is what the guy says then I will pick it up friday, and have to put new tires on it before I get it home (dry rot)


----------



## no tree to big

26001 and up with less then 10k trailer = class b 
26001 over 10k trailer = class a
16k to 26k (in illinois ) = class c non cdl(each state has control over under 26k requirements) Add a 10k or less trailer you are still class c add 10001 and you are class A cdl.
Less then 16k standard car license. You are also allowed up to 26k gross combined weight truck and trailer. So 10k truck can pull 16k trailer no cdl.... Ford ranger can pull 20k (makes sense right?) 

Now if your truck has a gvw of 33k u plate it 26k u need a cdl they go off actual gvw. You can plate it under weight you still need the proper license but you pay less registration cost but you must not weigh more then the plate. There are 2 different overweight tickets, over registered weight then over gvw. 
A bucket truck with chip box is very easily going to want to weigh more then 26k and only being able to chip a couple yards vs fill the box will be very annoying. You can only play with dot so much b4 they bend you over....


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful day to be on a lake yesterday. More of the same today getting the wood down and everything out. 

Spider 2 is still down in PA waiting for a new hydraulic manifold thingy (gonna pack some serious warranty hours on that pig this year when I get her back lol). We greased old faithful Lifty up Monday and changed the oil. Nice to not miss a beat anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Music to my ears. Thanks for your input. Did it have the PSI 5.7 gm engine? I love the idea of the massive feed wheel. On our 1390xp someone has to be at the chipper to feed anything over 8" in diameter



The only thing I would worry about is the auto feed kicking in more and the potential for the chips to kind of barf over tailgate without the extra torque of the diesel. I’m sure it’ll be fine, especially if you keep it sharp, but that was one of my concerns when considering the gas option.


----------



## ZinTrees

no tree to big said:


> 26001 and up with less then 10k trailer = class b
> 26001 over 10k trailer = class a
> 16k to 26k (in illinois ) = class c non cdl(each state has control over under 26k requirements) Add a 10k or less trailer you are still class c add 10001 and you are class A cdl.
> Less then 16k standard car license. You are also allowed up to 26k gross combined weight truck and trailer. So 10k truck can pull 16k trailer no cdl.... Ford ranger can pull 20k (makes sense right?)
> 
> Now if your truck has a gvw of 33k u plate it 26k u need a cdl they go off actual gvw. You can plate it under weight you still need the proper license but you pay less registration cost but you must not weigh more then the plate. There are 2 different overweight tickets, over registered weight then over gvw.
> A bucket truck with chip box is very easily going to want to weigh more then 26k and only being able to chip a couple yards vs fill the box will be very annoying. You can only play with dot so much b4 they bend you over....


well, then I need a CDL for my 14ft dump trailer, its 14K
ive heard something about a CDL for my F350 (like med duty over 10999 gvwr or something like that) 
the laws are stupid, also, no dot or scales around here, and in tennessee they go off registered weight if it is less than GVW (company my dad works for has every vehicle registered to 26000 so no CDL
and my typical day is 3000# at the dump, that is the absolute max I can drop in a day to put in the chipper, truck is 22K, 22 + 3 = 25K, under CDL, chipper is under 10K so it doesnt count, tennessee has no 16K limit that I am aware of, its class D till you need a class B or A
if it was an issue the guy I bought the chipper from would have been sent back to mexico (he says no CDL for his freightliner bucket, its registered to 38000 lol


----------



## no tree to big

ZinTrees said:


> well, then I need a CDL for my 14ft dump trailer, its 14K
> ive heard something about a CDL for my F350 (like med duty over 10999 gvwr or something like that)
> the laws are stupid, also, no dot or scales around here, and in tennessee they go off registered weight if it is less than GVW (company my dad works for has every vehicle registered to 26000 so no CDL
> and my typical day is 3000# at the dump, that is the absolute max I can drop in a day to put in the chipper, truck is 22K, 22 + 3 = 25K, under CDL, chipper is under 10K so it doesnt count, tennessee has no 16K limit that I am aware of, its class D till you need a class B or A
> if it was an issue the guy I bought the chipper from would have been sent back to mexico (he says no CDL for his freightliner bucket, its registered to 38000 lol


Every state is supposed to go off placarded gvw the rule was federally changed a few years ago.... tn might not enforce it until you find the one cop who don't like you or you get in an accident.... I tried looking up the licensing classes in TN but it is VERY poorly described on your dmv website... the one description states (from TN drivers services) any gcvw over 26k needs a class A so a 26k pound truck with any trailer is suposidly a class A? Idk about that...


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, so this thing is really starting to grow on me as time goes on. Don’t mind Skinny Jeans, he’s got a class a so I had to at least try him out lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

played with my chipper for the first time today, what can I say, it chips wood into smaller bits, clutch is taking some getting used to (can kill it with one finger, but takes two hands and bouncing on it to "over center") 
maybe needs backing off the adjustment a little?


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> played with my chipper for the first time today, what can I say, it chips wood into smaller bits, clutch is taking some getting used to (can kill it with one finger, but takes two hands and bouncing on it to "over center")
> maybe needs backing off the adjustment a little?


Start slowly engaging it in low rpms. Gently raise rpms while engaging it. Takes a minute. That 250 is a bear of a chipper. Great machine... you'll also want to get another couple sets of knives and flip them every few weeks depending on how much you're using it. This should be it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/132321708877?hash=item1ecefd0b4d:g:6~0AAOSwisVZsY-c

Comes with bolts too, which you'll want to replace regularly.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Start slowly engaging it in low rpms. Gently raise rpms while engaging it. Takes a minute. That 250 is a bear of a chipper. Great machine... you'll also want to get another couple sets of knives and flip them every few weeks depending on how much you're using it. This should be it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/132321708877?hash=item1ecefd0b4d:g:6~0AAOSwisVZsY-c
> 
> Comes with bolts too, which you'll want to replace regularly.


thanks for the link, according to the pervious owner the knives are a year old, but the edge feels almost the exact same as the new edge (knives havent been flipped yet)
I might go flip them, and adjust the anvil anyways, some of the chips coming out were quite large, mostly smaller but some more "mulch" than chips
I would think the 140hp cummins would have enough low end torque to spin up that disk at idle easier than it does, gotta slip it for 30-45 seconds, maybe I should be "bumping" it?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> The only thing I would worry about is the auto feed kicking in more and the potential for the chips to kind of barf over tailgate without the extra torque of the diesel. I’m sure it’ll be fine, especially if you keep it sharp, but that was one of my concerns when considering the gas option.


gas is a hard no.


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> thanks for the link, according to the pervious owner the knives are a year old, but the edge feels almost the exact same as the new edge (knives havent been flipped yet)
> I might go flip them, and adjust the anvil anyways, some of the chips coming out were quite large, mostly smaller but some more "mulch" than chips
> I would think the 140hp cummins would have enough low end torque to spin up that disk at idle easier than it does, gotta slip it for 30-45 seconds, maybe I should be "bumping" it?


A new knife is exceptionally sharp. I've cut a finger gently touching one. I'm surprised if it's in decent shape after a year. We flip or change our chippers knives at least once monthly. 

Big chips is a sign that the knives are dulling or the anvil is either rounded out or too far. You really only 1/16th of an inch max space between anvil and knives. It's almost like scissors.

You have yourself a nice chipper for a good deal at 15k. At least in 2022 prices.


----------



## mikewhite85

My guys are out doing some easy removal jobs. I helped my crane op with one of his yard ash. He used this sweet little 1938 tracked machine to pull the guy line!


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> A new knife is exceptionally sharp. I've cut a finger gently touching one. I'm surprised if it's in decent shape after a year. We flip or change our chippers knives at least once monthly.
> 
> Big chips is a sign that the knives are dulling or the anvil is either rounded out or too far. You really only 1/16th of an inch max space between anvil and knives. It's almost like scissors.
> 
> You have yourself a nice chipper for a good deal at 15k. At least in 2022 prices.


then id say they are dull, id think for what they do "sharp" is sharp enough (scissors sharp for example)
should be more like a razor blade? 
I will have a look at the anvil and see how it is, just gotta figure out a pin to hold the top feed roller up (all my pins are missing)


----------



## ZinTrees

bucket truck guy listed it an hour away, start getting ready to drive down and its 4 hours away, and he wont be there, so im passing on it


----------



## ZinTrees

@tree MDS I recall you having a flag setup on a chipper so you could see it when reversing it behind your chip truck, can you post up a pic, I might be doing something similar with mine here soon, its hard enough to back up behind my F350, with no bed and a back window to see out of


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> @tree MDS I recall you having a flag setup on a chipper so you could see it when reversing it behind your chip truck, can you post up a pic, I might be doing something similar with mine here soon, its hard enough to back up behind my F350, with no bed and a back window to see out of



You mean like the little orange plastic rods that go into the pipe on the fender? No, I know what they are but have never had them. You can probably get those at a TSC or something like that. Like training wheels for backing up lol. Probably a life saver if you have a real small chipper, or an air compressor or something like that back there.


----------



## Oldmaple

no tree to big said:


> 26001 and up with less then 10k trailer = class b
> 26001 over 10k trailer = class a
> 16k to 26k (in illinois ) = class c non cdl(each state has control over under 26k requirements) Add a 10k or less trailer you are still class c add 10001 and you are class A cdl.
> Less then 16k standard car license. You are also allowed up to 26k gross combined weight truck and trailer. So 10k truck can pull 16k trailer no cdl.... Ford ranger can pull 20k (makes sense right?)
> 
> Now if your truck has a gvw of 33k u plate it 26k u need a cdl they go off actual gvw. You can plate it under weight you still need the proper license but you pay less registration cost but you must not weigh more then the plate. There are 2 different overweight tickets, over registered weight then over gvw.
> A bucket truck with chip box is very easily going to want to weigh more then 26k and only being able to chip a couple yards vs fill the box will be very annoying. You can only play with dot so much b4 they bend you over....


But you can be a person who has never driven anything bigger than a sedan, buy a 30,000 gvw motor home, hook up a 20 foot (13,000gvw) trailer and drive away on a regular license in Michigan. A few states require additional licensing. I'm not bitter about this issue as you can tell.


----------



## tree MDS

Oldmaple said:


> But you can be a person who has never driven anything bigger than a sedan, buy a 30,000 gvw motor home, hook up a 20 foot (13,000gvw) trailer and drive away on a regular license in Michigan. A few states require additional licensing. I'm not bitter about this issue as you can tell.



I dunno… think about it, those dudes are old, maybe they deserve a free pass to drive a 30,000 lb, 400hp motor home with a grand Cherokee on back while wearing shorts, drinking a beer and yelling at the old lady… just seems so American. Maybe hit Yellowstone. Lol


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I dunno… think about it, those dudes are old, maybe they deserve a free pass to drive a 30,000 lb, 400hp motor home with a grand Cherokee on back while wearing shorts, drinking a beer and yelling at the old lady… just seems so American. Maybe hit Yellowstone. Lol


if you are in california, you would drive one of those climate destroying monsters, but you would be towing a tesla just to be PC.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> I dunno… think about it, those dudes are old, maybe they deserve a free pass to drive a 30,000 lb, 400hp motor home with a grand Cherokee on back while wearing shorts, drinking a beer and yelling at the old lady… just seems so American. Maybe hit Yellowstone. Lol


till they crash into you


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> You mean like the little orange plastic rods that go into the pipe on the fender? No, I know what they are but have never had them. You can probably get those at a TSC or something like that. Like training wheels for backing up lol. Probably a life saver if you have a real small chipper, or an air compressor or something like that back there.


Was someone else then
Just looked at a 55ft bucket on a topkick, 1992, unknown brand of bucket (nameplate is hard to read) model is "h829" on the plate, insulated, square tube, non pistolgrip controls, any brand idea? (I'm thinking a lift-all, which has parts and service thru altec) 
I inspected the entire truck, boom is solid, no movements it shouldn't have, I flew it and it felt good, getting it Sunday if it's not sold by today


----------



## tree MDS

Crane job thirty tomorrow, baby!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Crane job thirty tomorrow, baby!
> View attachment 989602
> View attachment 989600
> View attachment 989601


mini skid and crane next for me!


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> mini skid and crane next for me!





ZinTrees said:


> mini skid and crane next for me!



I can feel it coming… within a few weeks now!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I can feel it coming… within a few weeks now!!


I gotta get the chipper and bucket truck paid off first, no more buying for me!
it seems you do lots of bucket work, how do you like it? mine is 55ft (shorter than I think I need, but can do a good portion of my work, I needed a chip truck and for the same price I got a bucket, so its a win win 
any tips for a bucket? I cant find anything on lanyards, ive heard the normal 6ft "shock pack" lanyard is a no-go, what do you use?


----------



## tree MDS

Omg… Look, I gotta level with you kid, I’m not really that nice. Maybe Mike White can help you with that one. I am just an old **** that’s good at killing trees.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Omg… Look, I gotta level with you kid, I’m not really that nice. Maybe Mike White can help you with that one. I am just an old **** that’s good at killing trees.


ok paulette (thats the name right?)
or quesadilla tree service, whichever you identify as today


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> ok paulette (thats the name right?)
> or quesadilla tree service, whichever you identify as today



10-4 Manson Spawn Tree. Get a haircut. It’s not all that evil. They have shops with women that smell nice and have big sweet titties and you can go there, they might even rest them on your shoulder while they cut that hair!! ! It doesn’t matter what the churchin and PA says, a good haircut by a hot overly done up hussy is a good thing!! Lol, you can do it!!


----------



## ZinTrees

I got a haircut months ago


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> Was someone else then
> Just looked at a 55ft bucket on a topkick, 1992, unknown brand of bucket (nameplate is hard to read) model is "h829" on the plate, insulated, square tube, non pistolgrip controls, any brand idea? (I'm thinking a lift-all, which has parts and service thru altec)
> I inspected the entire truck, boom is solid, no movements it shouldn't have, I flew it and it felt good, getting it Sunday if it's not sold by today


If you are smart, you would get it inspected and get the documents and inspection sticker, and do it every year. You don't know what that bucket has been thru, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> I gotta get the chipper and bucket truck paid off first, no more buying for me!
> it seems you do lots of bucket work, how do you like it? mine is 55ft (shorter than I think I need, but can do a good portion of my work, I needed a chip truck and for the same price I got a bucket, so its a win win
> any tips for a bucket? I cant find anything on lanyards, ive heard the normal 6ft "shock pack" lanyard is a no-go, what do you use?


Here, https://www.zoro.com/search?q=3M DB...tm_content=3M DBI-SALA + Anchorage Connectors, the body harness and the 6' self retracting lifeline. It works like a seatbelt and keep you in the bucket instead of falling out and hanging below the bucket. We had an OSHA visit and all our buckets use these. 
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> If you are smart, you would get it inspected and get the documents and inspection sticker, and do it every year. You don't know what that bucket has been thru,
> Jeff


yup, we have a mobile boom inspection place down the road, gonna have him come out and inspect it, be cool to get the die-electric test as well
currently, between it being old, and me not being line clearance certified, I will be treating it like a steel boom, even though its fiberglass


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Here, https://www.zoro.com/search?q=3M DBI-SALA DBI-SALA&kw11&gclid=95807d0ff6901715385a1f87c0b3caef&gclsrc=3p.ds&msclkid=95807d0ff6901715385a1f87c0b3caef&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Text_INV_Bing_Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) + Fall Protection + Cat4463&utm_term=3m dbi sala dbi sala&utm_content=3M DBI-SALA + Anchorage Connectors, the body harness and the 6' self retracting lifeline. It works like a seatbelt and keep you in the bucket instead of falling out and hanging below the bucket. We had an OSHA visit and all our buckets use these.
> Jeff


thanks, will be ordering one, and a new harness (we have 3, 2 are like 15 years old, and the new (never used) one is much too large for me
I looked at the pivots, welds, all the lines and connections, set the truck up on the outriggers and put the boom up (pic I posted was while doing this) and did a drift test, no visible movement of any part, then took the bucket for a ride and made sure all the controls work, lower and upper function good, and the bucket feels tight (no major wobble side to side like it would have with lots of wear) 
overall I feel it will pass the inspection, but I didnt do an xray or anything fancy (not sure about the legit inspection, but ive been told about xray and magnaflux being common for boom certifications)


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> thanks, will be ordering one, and a new harness (we have 3, 2 are like 15 years old, and the new (never used) one is much too large for me
> I looked at the pivots, welds, all the lines and connections, set the truck up on the outriggers and put the boom up (pic I posted was while doing this) and did a drift test, no visible movement of any part, then took the bucket for a ride and made sure all the controls work, lower and upper function good, and the bucket feels tight (no major wobble side to side like it would have with lots of wear)
> overall I feel it will pass the inspection, but I didnt do an xray or anything fancy (not sure about the legit inspection, but ive been told about xray and magnaflux being common for boom certifications)


Your inspection guy will check the turntable bolts torque, that is so important! 
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Your inspection guy will check the turntable bolts torque, that is so important!
> Jeff


felt good to me, but I will check torque once the truck is home


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> felt good to me, but I will check torque once the truck is home


You need to know the torque spec's, if even one is not right, you need to replace all of them. Not a job for you, have your guy do it.
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> You need to know the torque spec's, if even one is not right, you need to replace all of them. Not a job for you, have your guy do it.
> Jeff


probably doesnt help the name plate is un readable, although I do have the serial number for the boom


----------



## ZinTrees

flipped the knives on my chipper, and flipped the anvil
safe to say its going to chip better, old anvil couldnt cut hot butter


----------



## tree MDS

Another sweet job by DBL crane and MDS tree. How we roll, baby!!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> The only thing I would worry about is the auto feed kicking in more and the potential for the chips to kind of barf over tailgate without the extra torque of the diesel. I’m sure it’ll be fine, especially if you keep it sharp, but that was one of my concerns when considering the gas option.


I appreciate the feed back. We will see.

On another note MDS. I meant to send this to you sooner. This takes care of that well placed zerk on your 254t. We got sick of jamming it up with wood so we threw a 90° on ours. Solves the problem!


----------



## Helmstein

dbl612 said:


> gas is a hard no.


I would agree but this will be sort of a stepping stone. It will be better than my 97hp perkins 15" and will be our removal chipper and we will keep our smaller chipper as a trimming chipper. Keep the hours low on them.

I will definitely report back to everyone on how the gas is. Should be here next week.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Another sweet job by DBL crane and MDS tree. How we roll, baby!!
> 
> View attachment 989897
> View attachment 989898
> View attachment 989899
> View attachment 989900
> View attachment 989901


God country down where you are! I see skinny jeans is still with you. Keep on keeping on. 

I think zin should stay over at the old thread! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Another sweet job by DBL crane and MDS tree. How we roll, baby!!
> 
> View attachment 989897
> View attachment 989898
> View attachment 989899
> View attachment 989900
> View attachment 989901



I feel the power....


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> I feel the power....



The MDS is taking the gloves off this year, no more pussyfooting around lol.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> The MDS is taking the gloves off this year, no more pussyfooting around lol.


And then you can buy a crane


----------



## bck

And stop pussyfooting around


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> I appreciate the feed back. We will see.
> 
> On another note MDS. I meant to send this to you sooner. This takes care of that well placed zerk on your 254t. We got sick of jamming it up with wood so we threw a 90° on ours. Solves the problem!



What is it with grease nipples in ridiculous locations on otherwise well designed machinery?

Stump grinder cutter wheel pillow block bearings - face down in the dirt, maximum wear & tear, always blocked up or torn off.


----------



## Rabid K9

Fireground.


----------



## tree MDS

Yikes. Almost looks like treeman’s hell. 

You must have a much better labor pool over there. Most of what we get here seems pretty pathetic to me. Of course admittedly I suck at the whole interviewing/hiring thing. I tend to just grab whatever I can get and try them out. I don’t see what the difference is, really, they’re all bound to disappoint for the most part anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I got a haircut months ago



Mom hooked you up at home? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Anybody out there have any thoughts on why my top feed roller on the 19xpc seems to be working intermittently?


----------



## tree MDS

I plan on calling bandit tomorrow to see if a tech has any thoughts, but you know how it is, only real men work on weekends, so figured I’d ask here.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> And stop pussyfooting around



You get off the fence and order a new bucket or lift yet, or are you going crane?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Anybody out there have any thoughts on why my top feed roller on the 19xpc seems to be working intermittently?


if its like my 250, look at the hydraulic system on the infeed chute, there should be 2 wires, remove the plugs and clean, screw back on (if its like mine, there is a Philips screw in the back of the plug that holds it in place)


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> if its like my 250, look at the hydraulic system on the infeed chute, there should be 2 wires, remove the plugs and clean, screw back on (if its like mine, there is a Philips screw in the back of the plug that holds it in place)



Pics please?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Pics please?


I will get some in a minute


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Pics please?


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> You get off the fence and order a new bucket or lift yet, or are you going crane?


Nothing for right now. If I z


tree MDS said:


> You get off the fence and order a new bucket or lift yet, or are you going crane?





tree MDS said:


> You get off the fence and order a new bucket or lift yet, or are you going crane?


I'm not doing anything right now but if I did it would be a rear mount terex 60/70 with a super short wheel base and a locking rear end. That truck would be very nimble. For me I could bring two trucks to the job. Tow the mini with the bucket truck and chip truck. Go back and get the wood later. 
I think we have one more good year of ash trees in my neck of the woods so I probably wouldn't buy a lift. 
I'm definitely not ready for a crane but I do believe that if you are in the tree REMOVAL business and can swing a crane its a huge money maker.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Anybody out there have any thoughts on why my top feed roller on the 19xpc seems to be working intermittently?



Not sure if your 19xp has the drum housing sensor (on the access hatch)? The seven pin plug is usually my first port of call for feed roller / auto feed jumpiness, a good clean of the plug & socket usually works wonders.

That & material binding around the roller bearing shaft, but that is usually bottom roller.


----------



## Rabid K9

The 2015 1390xp recently ticked over it's 1000 engine hrs. Scored it with new motor, has been a weapon of a chipper for it's size, with the 142hp Cat, demolishes hardwood up to 18" horizontal with the oversize infeed.

Keep it well maintained & engine hours low with efficient machine feed chipping, much of our work is off road & in dusty / muddy conditions, or bashing through overgrown tracks, so keep a protective coat of grime to keep paint protected from sun & scratches. Twice a year wash brings out the showroom Bandit green.

The usual Bandit hydraulic weeps around the pressure relief valves & the ridiculous light alloy toolboxes Bandit use **** me, but otherwise a well engineered machine, perfect for it's purpose. Shackled to a 120 tonne (264k lbs) GCM Scania warhorse, it's 4 tonne (8800lbs) ball weight is irrelevant, so the extendable drawbar & hydraulic jack they did away with on newer models of this size machine are great features couldn't do without. Replaced the chute ram & manual jockey leg, re-welded a couple of brackets around tail lights, replaced bottom feed roller bearings, other than that, standard chipper maintenance.

Watched a large tree company 'crew' flap around with a Bandit 18XP today trying to clean up a medium storm damage tree today while up in city to service crane. Embarassing & painful to watch, no wonder they bugger their chippers so quickly. Ran non-stop for three or four hours, maybe 30 mins max of chipping time, clutch engagement & rev control was the very actualisation of the Bandit cartoon. Smashing the infeed with a small Schaffer articulated loader for good measure.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> The 2015 1390xp recently ticked over it's 1000 engine hrs. Scored it with new motor, has been a weapon of a chipper for it's size, with the 142hp Cat, demolishes hardwood up to 18" horizontal with the oversize infeed.
> 
> Keep it well maintained & engine hours low with efficient machine feed chipping, much of our work is off road & in dusty / muddy conditions, or bashing through overgrown tracks, so keep a protective coat of grime to keep paint protected from sun & scratches. Twice a year wash brings out the showroom Bandit green.
> 
> The usual Bandit hydraulic weeps around the pressure relief valves & the ridiculous light alloy toolboxes Bandit use **** me, but otherwise a well engineered machine, perfect for it's purpose. Shackled to a 120 tonne (264k lbs) GCM Scania warhorse, it's 4 tonne (8800lbs) ball weight is irrelevant, so the extendable drawbar & hydraulic jack they did away with on newer models of this size machine are great features couldn't do without. Replaced the chute ram & manual jockey leg, re-welded a couple of brackets around tail lights, replaced bottom feed roller bearings, other than that, standard chipper maintenance.
> 
> Watched a large tree company 'crew' flap around with a Bandit 18XP today trying to clean up a medium storm damage tree today while up in city to service crane. Embarassing & painful to watch, no wonder they bugger their chippers so quickly. Ran non-stop for three or four hours, maybe 30 mins max of chipping time, clutch engagement & rev control was the very actualisation of the Bandit cartoon. Smashing the infeed with a small Schaffer articulated loader for good measure.





Rabid K9 said:


> The 2015 1390xp recently ticked over it's 1000 engine hrs. Scored it with new motor, has been a weapon of a chipper for it's size, with the 142hp Cat, demolishes hardwood up to 18" horizontal with the oversize infeed.
> 
> Keep it well maintained & engine hours low with efficient machine feed chipping, much of our work is off road & in dusty / muddy conditions, or bashing through overgrown tracks, so keep a protective coat of grime to keep paint protected from sun & scratches. Twice a year wash brings out the showroom Bandit green.
> 
> The usual Bandit hydraulic weeps around the pressure relief valves & the ridiculous light alloy toolboxes Bandit use **** me, but otherwise a well engineered machine, perfect for it's purpose. Shackled to a 120 tonne (264k lbs) GCM Scania warhorse, it's 4 tonne (8800lbs) ball weight is irrelevant, so the extendable drawbar & hydraulic jack they did away with on newer models of this size machine are great features couldn't do without. Replaced the chute ram & manual jockey leg, re-welded a couple of brackets around tail lights, replaced bottom feed roller bearings, other than that, standard chipper maintenance.
> 
> Watched a large tree company 'crew' flap around with a Bandit 18XP today trying to clean up a medium storm damage tree today while up in city to service crane. Embarassing & painful to watch, no wonder they bugger their chippers so quickly. Ran non-stop for three or four hours, maybe 30 mins max of chipping time, clutch engagement & rev control was the very actualisation of the Bandit cartoon. Smashing the infeed with a small Schaffer articulated loader for good measure.


We have a similar way of doing things. We will cut and stage brush all day and then run it through the chipper with machine. It's efficient and most days the chipper warms up and cools down longer than actual chipping time. Our 1390xp is a 2012 with 730hrs. It likes soft wood at capacity. Your 142hp 1390xp I can imagine is a real beast! I love the hydro jack. Havent seen that on a 15" machine. I hate when I hear a chipper running with nothing going through it. 

Check out my mudflaps from Australia. The previous owner of Bandit tree equipment sent them to me. I've got the coolest mudflaps in the states! It's the little things in life, right?


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> We have a similar way of doing things. We will cut and stage brush all day and then run it through the chipper with machine. It's efficient and most days the chipper warms up and cools down longer than actual chipping time. Our 1390xp is a 2012 with 730hrs. It likes soft wood at capacity. Your 142hp 1390xp I can imagine is a real beast! I love the hydro jack. Havent seen that on a 15" machine. I hate when I hear a chipper running with nothing going through it.
> 
> Check out my mudflaps from Australia. The previous owner of Bandit tree equipment sent them to me. I've got the coolest mudflaps in the states! It's the little things in life, right?



Low hours for a 2012. Steel wheel arches on the chipper as well, mine has the same light alloy ones as toolboxes. They have held up, but certainly not the same durability as rest of machine. I like the extendable drawbar for reversing with larger vehicles.

Truck bin is blinging!!


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> You must have a much better labor pool over there. Most of what we get here seems pretty pathetic to me. Of course admittedly I suck at the whole interviewing/hiring thing. I tend to just grab whatever I can get and try them out. I don’t see what the difference is, really, they’re all bound to disappoint for the most part anyway.


I feel like I'm pretty lucky about employees for the most part. They are either guys who I have picked and trained myself or they're guys who my sons have "filtered" before I talk to them. I probably don't spend as much time training the new guys as I have in years past. I just don't have time to spend training ground guys. Once they get to a certain level.....then I will spend more time on whatever I want them to focus on. But we don't waste a lot of time on crappy people. We pay pretty well and I expect things to be perfect. I am always saying...I am not paying you to be fast....I'm paying you to be perfect. A little speed doesn't hurt but be safe and perfect.


----------



## tree MDS

So apparently there was enough play in the feed bar linkage to cause this little “chicken wing” (as the bandit guy called it) to cause it to hit the back of the second feed roller detent valve and not fully actuate. There’s two valves and both are linked together on this machine. It looked like a new little paint chip where it was hitting the cap. I think the play just got too extensive finally. I ground the “wing” just so it had minimal clearance and did a load and a half of chips yesterday and zero issues. Hopefully that was all it was. I wish every fix was that easy lol. Next would be checking pressures, etc., which isn’t a big deal, but probably a trip to my mechanic for all that.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> We have a similar way of doing things. We will cut and stage brush all day and then run it through the chipper with machine. It's efficient and most days the chipper warms up and cools down longer than actual chipping time. Our 1390xp is a 2012 with 730hrs. It likes soft wood at capacity. Your 142hp 1390xp I can imagine is a real beast! I love the hydro jack. Havent seen that on a 15" machine. I hate when I hear a chipper running with nothing going through it.
> 
> Check out my mudflaps from Australia. The previous owner of Bandit tree equipment sent them to me. I've got the coolest mudflaps in the states! It's the little things in life, right?



Yeah, super clean looking chipper! Nice. That chip body is beautiful too!! I like how the roof is set up so you can get a loader in. Does it have vents?


----------



## Hunnry

Nice work.!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> So apparently there was enough play in the feed bar linkage to cause this little “chicken wing” (as the bandit guy called it) to cause it to hit the back of the second feed roller detent valve and not fully actuate. There’s two valves and both are linked together on this machine. It looked like a new little paint chip where it was hitting the cap. I think the play just got too extensive finally. I ground the “wing” just so it had minimal clearance and did a load and a half of chips yesterday and zero issues. Hopefully that was all it was. I wish every fix was that easy lol. Next would be checking pressures, etc., which isn’t a big deal, but probably a trip to my mechanic for all that. View attachment 990439


dont be afraid to check the pin and the hole. a little wear makes a huge difference in linkage movement.


----------



## mikewhite85

Bid on local prev wage job today for a Pendot contractor. They need it done yesterday so we'll have to move around a bunch of residential customers next week. 

You gotta bid high when your ground guys are making 45 per hour! Still figuring out how to bid these ones. Will be a nice 4 or so day job. I think climbers/bucket guys get around 65. 

It really levels out the playing field when everyone else you're bidding against has workers comp and is preapproved by pendot. I'd love to be 50% residential 50% commercial.


----------



## tree MDS

Used both giants today. The little one for the first job and both for the second. Both definitely have their place. Pa Giant is still the mostest bad ass ever though.


----------



## tree MDS

Skinny Jeans is actually doing rather well!! 

See, like I always said, you can just never tell with these guys.


----------



## ZinTrees

showed up to remove a pine, dude added another one, truck was already in place and no rigging so $200, took an extra 20 minutes including chipping
picked up a small job on the way home, bradford pear that split in a recent storm, 1/3rd of the tree on the ground, would fill my dump trailer and take a full day to do, we showed up, bid, did the job and left in 30 minutes, this chipper is friggen amazing
we remove the rest of the tree this week for $750, not gonna take but 2 hours to do


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> showed up to remove a pine, dude added another one, truck was already in place and no rigging so $200, took an extra 20 minutes including chipping
> picked up a small job on the way home, bradford pear that split in a recent storm, 1/3rd of the tree on the ground, would fill my dump trailer and take a full day to do, we showed up, bid, did the job and left in 30 minutes, this chipper is friggen amazing
> we remove the rest of the tree this week for $750, not gonna take but 2 hours to do



What are you chipping into?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> What are you chipping into?


my new bucket truck
(decals are the last guys, I scraped off his name before taking it to work, sticker cutter and vinyl is on the way)


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> my new bucket truck
> (decals are the last guys, I scraped off his name before taking it to work, sticker cutter and vinyl is on the way)
> View attachment 990720



The Vet would be fully frothing on that orange!!


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> The Vet would be fully frothing on that orange!!


it is way above his paygrade, this bad boy was rattle canned!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, super clean looking chipper! Nice. That chip body is beautiful too!! I like how the roof is set up so you can get a loader in. Does it have vents?


Thanks, we try to take care of our equipment! Not running in the winter is the most important part of keeping the equipment clean. We like having the roof setback for a number of reasons. The loading and unloading of material is number one. We also put the baby giant in the back using 12 ft ramps. I had this truck purpose built in Florida around the giant 254T. they did a great job. It is vented. But only at the top/sides of the roof. You can see how they bent the roof into triangles for strength. We also installed plywood where the chips hit the back of the box as to prevent dents. I plan on running this truck for my entire career. We put about 5k miles on it last year!


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Low hours for a 2012. Steel wheel arches on the chipper as well, mine has the same light alloy ones as toolboxes. They have held up, but certainly not the same durability as rest of machine. I like the extendable drawbar for reversing with larger vehicles.
> 
> Truck bin is blinging!!


Ya we really like it. We go about two weeks between fill up's. She really sips fuel. 

I washed the truck the week before the picture was taken! In time the alloy will not be so shiny. I didn't want painted sides because I would be so worried about scratching it pulling into people's tight driveways.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> The Vet would be fully frothing on that orange!!


Haha. he's over on the Buzz


ZinTrees said:


> my new bucket truck
> (decals are the last guys, I scraped off his name before taking it to work, sticker cutter and vinyl is on the way)
> View attachment 990720


Congratulations kid! Go make some money now. Shoot for the stars.


----------



## ZinTrees

took the truck to dump today, was chips mixed with oak rounds the last owner left in it, so we couldnt take it to a chipdrop
5200 pounds in the back and empty feel the same, I like it, trailer brake wiring is messed up (they didnt wire the controller properly) but it tows and stops just fine without them
ive had some PTO issues, known cause for some of them, it kicks out due to speed sensor wires shorting out, and some times just flat out wont engage (electric chelsea PTO hooked to an allison auto)
had an issue starting last night, wouldnt even click the solenoid with my foot on the brake pedal, but when I took my foot off it would start (supposed to happen?) 
it ran from about 9am yesterday to 530pm without getting shut off, then I fired it up and played a little for half an hour at around 8pm, that is when my problems happened, so im thinking it may be related to excessive heat, or a loose ground?


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> my new bucket truck
> (decals are the last guys, I scraped off his name before taking it to work, sticker cutter and vinyl is on the way)
> View attachment 990720


Nice rig. You've made quite the equipment upgrades in the last week! I like the tool box on the headache rack.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice rig. You've made quite the equipment upgrades in the last week! I like the tool box on the headache rack.


I keep a capstan winch and a 5 gallon can of fuel up there, and the bucket harness and saw files, things I dont use on every job
the truck has a 12000 pound winch on the front, and we had to use it on the first job (to winch the truck to the tree, shoulda thought about getting it out, doesnt take much to get a 30000 pound truck stuck in wet clay)


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice rig. You've made quite the equipment upgrades in the last week! I like the tool box on the headache rack.



It’s Pa Manson’s “tree service”. He’s just using the kid as cheap, available home schooled labor. The kid is acting like it’s his and posting up a storm. Just keeping it real.

After 33 years I think I’ve met all these people before. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> It’s Pa Manson’s “tree service”. He’s just using the kid as cheap, available home schooled labor. The kid is acting like it’s his and posting up a storm. Just keeping it real.
> 
> After 33 years I think I’ve met all these people before. Lol


nope, its all mine
I pay for it, I run it, my dad drives and does ground guy things


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> nope, its all mine
> I pay for it, I run it, my dad drives and does ground guy things



Be send Pa' the haircut memo again then....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Be send Pa' the haircut memo again then....


ehh, mom doesnt want him to cut it
I had to cut mine off, the curls were too much lol, couldnt keep a hat on for 5 minutes, they would just pop right off


----------



## Helmstein

Tight job site today. Speedlined the brush and flopped the log. Didn't do to bad felling the log. Definitely got the nerves going. Another day another job.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Tight job site today. Speedlined the brush and flopped the log. Didn't do to bad felling the log. Definitely got the nerves going. Another day another job.



That house looks downright spooky?


----------



## tree MDS

Man suit today baby! Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

picked up a sticker cutter and some vinyl for my bucket truck, doing my own decals for it
and business cards are in the mail (EVERYONE wants them)
going to get some chipdrop stickers as well, for the truck and trailer
what do you guys use for general liability? looking for a 2 million dollar policy, we use next but they really suck for trees (I think over 30ft and 14" diameter doesnt get covered) 
and maybe something that has a slightly smaller deductible (mine is $25K)


----------



## tree MDS

Are you capable of doing 2 mil in damages skinning up a rhododendron?? 

This sounds like a good plan for you and Pa! Lol. 14… 14” trees….


----------



## tree MDS

Love my babies!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Are you capable of doing 2 mil in damages skinning up a rhododendron??
> 
> This sounds like a good plan for you and Pa! Lol. 14… 14” trees….


tennessee law states I must have 2 million in general liability for tree work
its cheaper for me to pay out of pocket rather than use my insurance short of replacing a house, but the government wants money


----------



## tree MDS

They probably figure a 14 year old home schooler needs the max lol


----------



## ZinTrees

16...


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> 16...


 When is drivers test??


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> tennessee law states I must have 2 million in general liability for tree work
> its cheaper for me to pay out of pocket rather than use my insurance short of replacing a house, but the government wants money


Call a local broker. They can package your commercial auto, liability, and workers comp for when you start hiring employees. It doesn't hurt to get an inland marine policy to cover your equipment as well.

We use Amerisafe, which covers high risk construction contractors like arborists and roofers.

It's much better to be properly insured and not pay out of pocket. No one plans to have accidents. It's very important for your customers to know their property is covered. If your current ins. co knew what you were doing they would drop you immediately. 

We've had a handful of claims over the 10+ years I've owned tree businesses. It was worth every penny.

Don't walk, run to get properly insured.... And get ready to open up your wallet.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, get ready to open up the allowance change purse!!


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Call a local broker. They can package your commercial auto, liability, and workers comp for when you start hiring employees. It doesn't hurt to get an inland marine policy to cover your equipment as well.
> 
> We use Amerisafe, which covers high risk construction contractors like arborists and roofers.
> 
> It's much better to be properly insured and not pay out of pocket. No one plans to have accidents. It's very important for your customers to know their property is covered. If your current ins. co knew what you were doing they would drop you immediately.
> 
> We've had a handful of claims over the 10+ years I've owned tree businesses. It was worth every penny.
> 
> Don't walk, run to get properly insured.... And get ready to open up your wallet.


thanks mike, definitely want to drop next and get a legit insurance company
ive only ever damaged 2 fences, first one was a single picket off a fence that was being torn down anyways (we still fixed it), second one was popping a single strand of barbed wire, had an oak top that fell on a dudes garage (storm damage), with a cable line going through the tree, and HV lines right near it (we were bellow, zero chance of contact), due to the wires in the tree I forgot about the fence, had a piece land tip heavy and bounce back into the fence
never made an insurance claim, and never had to pay out of pocket for damage or injuries, the way I work is so that even if something fails the damage isnt too great (small pieces, one at a time, extra care around windows)


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> That house looks downright spooky?


I know right. It's actually the back of the barn.


ZinTrees said:


> thanks mike, definitely want to drop next and get a legit insurance company
> ive only ever damaged 2 fences, first one was a single picket off a fence that was being torn down anyways (we still fixed it), second one was popping a single strand of barbed wire, had an oak top that fell on a dudes garage (storm damage), with a cable line going through the tree, and HV lines right near it (we were bellow, zero chance of contact), due to the wires in the tree I forgot about the fence, had a piece land tip heavy and bounce back into the fence
> never made an insurance claim, and never had to pay out of pocket for damage or injuries, the way I work is so that even if something fails the damage isnt too great (small pieces, one at a time, extra care around windows)


Sounds like you have it all figured out! I would stay with next insurance and stay under the 30' trees/14" diameter.

But if you do want to step up the insurance coverage just go to your local broker. Google local insurance coverage near you.

Good luck! Stay safe!


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> I know right. It's actually the back of the barn.
> 
> Sounds like you have it all figured out! I would stay with next insurance and stay under the 30' trees/14" diameter.
> 
> But if you do want to step up the insurance coverage just go to your local broker. Google local insurance coverage near you.
> 
> Good luck! Stay safe!


next covers maybe 2% of the work I do, we dont do small trees, typically we get the big nasty ones that the big companies wont touch


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> next covers maybe 2% of the work I do, we dont do small trees, typically we get the big nasty ones that the big companies wont touch


Helmstien has some good advice. 

I think what you've done so far is pretty exceptional when other kids your age spend all their time playing video games. I appreciate that you are a real "go-getter" willing to take risks on a business and be your own man. 

That said, at your age and experience level you should stick with smaller, easier jobs. You could easily market a brush chipping service and "small jobs" and do well. Funny thing is that stacking small, easier jobs can be a better money maker than doing the difficult ones. With just you and your equipment you can easily make 1000-1500 per day like that. Getting a stump grinder will help you with this strategy too. 

If I can be painfully honest with you, I'm trying to imagine a customer, after having larger companies turn them down, be willing to hire a 16 year old for a large, dangerous tree. If I can be totally frank, it seems immoral of them to put you at that kind of risk. 

An overconfident attitude is what gets people seriously injured or killed and I'm concerned about you. 

I don't mean to take the wind out of your sails. I think your work ethic is pretty awesome and I know you can do really well with the right strategy. I just don't want you to die.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist has apparently either been cloned, or has a grandson.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Aerial Arborist has apparently either been cloned, or has a grandson.


Does anyone know if Doug (AA) is still alive?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Does anyone know if Doug (AA) is still alive?
> Jeff



I think I remember hearing that he died but that could’ve just been a rumor, not sure.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I think I remember hearing that he died but that could’ve just been a rumor, not sure.


That is what I think I heard, heart attack. He was a hoot.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I think vet might know/be the one that said it if I remember correctly. We could ask him but he’s busy over at the buzz bragging about his new potty lift that’s on order lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

I remember him from 10 years ago or so. Did not know that. Sad to hear.


----------



## tree MDS

I think the trees whipped him up some too…


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Helmstien has some good advice.
> 
> I think what you've done so far is pretty exceptional when other kids your age spend all their time playing video games. I appreciate that you are a real "go-getter" willing to take risks on a business and be your own man.
> 
> That said, at your age and experience level you should stick with smaller, easier jobs. You could easily market a brush chipping service and "small jobs" and do well. Funny thing is that stacking small, easier jobs can be a better money maker than doing the difficult ones. With just you and your equipment you can easily make 1000-1500 per day like that. Getting a stump grinder will help you with this strategy too.
> 
> If I can be painfully honest with you, I'm trying to imagine a customer, after having larger companies turn them down, be willing to hire a 16 year old for a large, dangerous tree. If I can be totally frank, it seems immoral of them to put you at that kind of risk.
> 
> An overconfident attitude is what gets people seriously injured or killed and I'm concerned about you.
> 
> I don't mean to take the wind out of your sails. I think your work ethic is pretty awesome and I know you can do really well with the right strategy. I just don't want you to die.


I find it interesting, that I get the big trees that nobody else will do
my day rate is $1500 for big jobs, or for stuff like view clearing $150 per hour (when customer is adding work as we go) 
we stay busy enough for half the income to go to the house and bills, and the other half to buy equipment regularly!
typically we work slower but also much safer than anyone ive met that does tree work


----------



## ZinTrees

to add to my last post: 
I wouldnt even be able to afford fuel if I stuck to small trees, I get one every few months vs large multi day jobs every day, would have to get a different career and sell out of trees if I had to stick to the small jobs
even tho I hate large trees, they are also lots safer than small trees IMO (normally farther from houses, and much sturdier)


----------



## tree MDS

Lol tree service fantasy camp. Good times.


----------



## tree MDS

Do you get to take home your own custom pfanner protose hard hat at the end?? Some high viz shirts with the camp logo… fake beard??


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Do you get to take home your own custom pfanner protose hard hat at the end?? Some high viz shirts with the camp logo??


got my own protos, paid for out of pocket
no fancy camp high vis, although we are getting some custom high viz made with my logo and phone number soon

also, a protos can survive a 60ft fall, dont ask


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> got my own protos, paid for out of pocket
> no fancy camp high vis, although we are getting some custom high viz made with my logo and phone number soon
> 
> also, a protos can survive a 60ft fall, dont ask



Did it fall off you scrawny head? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Did it fall off you scrawny head? Lol


slice cut a cedar top, and my chin strap wasnt buckled (I forgot it, or it came undone due to a twig, the world may never know)
here is the culprit, sucker got bendy by the time I was taking a top out of it


rigging out chunks after helmet recovery


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> slice cut a cedar top, and my chin strap wasnt buckled (I forgot it, or it came undone due to a twig, the world may never know)



Oh right, that must’ve been that other big nasty you posted pics of lol “they all ran from it”!!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Oh right, that must’ve been that other big nasty you posted pics of lol “they all ran from it”!!!


not this time, was a neighbor that was impressed by our work, basically name your price and the customer you are working for does the selling

got allot of jobs in that neighborhood


----------



## ZinTrees

$1200 prune I did a few weeks ago
(pic is from when I bid, had leaves when we pruned)


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## ZinTrees




----------



## tree MDS

Nice pic. Where’s the after?

I could get a pic of me doing that while smoking a cigarette and posting on AS with my wraptor. Doesn’t mean you did anything. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Nice pic. Where’s the after?
> 
> I could get a pic of me doing that while smoking a cigarette and posting on AS with my wraptor. Doesn’t mean you did anything. Just saying.


removed 2 trailer loads of brush and dead wood, stacked the rounds for the neighbor (about a cord of limb wood for him)


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s a pic of my back up/trimming/under cdl chipper. 2004 250xp with quad rollers, hyd chute and JD 125 diesel. That was my second chipper. We painted it 11 years ago. 



You are so far out of your league in this thread you don’t even have an idea. I for one am losing patience. You come across as annoying and belittling to the work we have spent our entire lives doing… you and that hodge podge beginner setup really should consider going over to the 101 thread for a few years before posting here anymore. Show some respect. You’re just trying (and succeeding at) to be annoying at this point and I think you know that. Put in your time, then come back maybe. Just my two cents. Nobody really wants to hear it.


----------



## tree MDS

But I don’t really care, I am just bored and just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> But I don’t really care, I am just bored and just saying.


ehh, neither do I, guess I live here now, good luck


----------



## tree MDS

How we rolled before you were born lol.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Helmstien has some good advice.
> 
> I think what you've done so far is pretty exceptional when other kids your age spend all their time playing video games. I appreciate that you are a real "go-getter" willing to take risks on a business and be your own man.
> 
> That said, at your age and experience level you should stick with smaller, easier jobs. You could easily market a brush chipping service and "small jobs" and do well. Funny thing is that stacking small, easier jobs can be a better money maker than doing the difficult ones. With just you and your equipment you can easily make 1000-1500 per day like that. Getting a stump grinder will help you with this strategy too.
> 
> If I can be painfully honest with you, I'm trying to imagine a customer, after having larger companies turn them down, be willing to hire a 16 year old for a large, dangerous tree. If I can be totally frank, it seems immoral of them to put you at that kind of risk.
> 
> An overconfident attitude is what gets people seriously injured or killed and I'm concerned about you.
> 
> I don't mean to take the wind out of your sails. I think your work ethic is pretty awesome and I know you can do really well with the right strategy. I just don't want you to die.



Well said.

The more you know, the more you realise what you don’t know.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh come on, man,, it’s all total ********!!! That’s all I’m saying. It’s a ****ing joke. Sick of hearing it. 

Grr….


----------



## capetrees




----------



## ZinTrees

man yall are easy to upset today


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

my money is on dad inherited some money or won a lawsuit. I’m telling you, I already know these dudes…


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> my money is on dad inherited some money or won a lawsuit. I’m telling you, I already know these dudes…


sold a house, fronted the cash, im paying him back
pretty simple


----------



## ZinTrees

you can talk ****, you are just jealous a 16 year old kid is doing work you could never imagine yourself doing at 16


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Not quite. I sm just getting to the bottom of this happy horse ****, that’s all.


----------



## ZinTrees

only thing you're getting to the bottom of is your bifocals


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> only thing you're getting to the bottom of is your bifocals


you are quite entertaining, but clearly just beginning to negotiate the learning curve. try no


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> sold a house, fronted the cash, im paying him back
> pretty simple



Ahh Haa!! Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Ahh Haa!! Lol


oh no! my top secret operation has been discovered 

how many loans you got?


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> oh no! my top secret operation has been discovered
> 
> how many loans you got?



Dad sold what house? An extra one he had kicking around?


----------



## tree MDS

I got lots of loans. Pay them all. I am what they call a bad ass mother ****er, boy. Not a hobbyist. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I got lots of loans. Pay them all. I am what they call a bad ass mother ****er, boy. Just saying.


and I got zero interest


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> and I got zero interest



Pa Manson has all the interest, you’re just pretending lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Pa Manson has all the interest, you’re just pretending lol.


nope


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> to add to my last post:
> I wouldnt even be able to afford fuel if I stuck to small trees, I get one every few months vs large multi day jobs every day, would have to get a different career and sell out of trees if I had to stick to the small jobs
> even tho I hate large trees, they are also lots safer than small trees IMO (normally farther from houses, and much sturdier)


Curious, is your dad your employee or does he have a job that supports his family or are you supporting your family. You don't have to answer, just curious.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> $1200 prune I did a few weeks ago
> (pic is from when I bid, had leaves when we pruned)
> View attachment 991545


Looks like ****, you don't know how to prune. Get ANSI and read it, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Here’s a pic of my back up/trimming/under cdl chipper. 2004 250xp with quad rollers, hyd chute and JD 125 diesel. That was my second chipper. We painted it 11 years ago.
> View attachment 991557
> 
> 
> You are so far out of your league in this thread you don’t even have an idea. I for one am losing patience. You come across as annoying and belittling to the work we have spent our entire lives doing… you and that hodge podge beginner setup really should consider going over to the 101 thread for a few years before posting here anymore. Show some respect. You’re just trying (and succeeding at) to be annoying at this point and I think you know that. Put in your time, then come back maybe. Just my two cents. Nobody really wants to hear it.


I have been saying that from the moment he got here, but you guys just keep on with him so I gave up calling for him to be moved to 101,, 
Jeff


----------



## Rabid K9

More bickering than a hen house....

I'm just going to go & cut some stuff.







** For what it's worth, the kid is an annoying, know it all little ****, but if half what he says is true, he's doing ok. And certainly more productive than most kids his age, even if I find it hard to believe how a pre-pubescent teen can physically & mentally handle the game.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> More bickering than a hen house....
> 
> I'm just going to go & cut some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** For what it's worth, the kid is an annoying, know it all little ****, but if half what he says is true, he's doing ok. And certainly more productive than most kids his age, even if I find it hard to believe how a pre-pubescent teen can physically & mentally handle the game.



What do you mean, he does all the big nasty trees everyone else runs from lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Besides, it’s good for us old tree dogs to have a little something to snarl and snap at once in a while.


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like ****, you don't know how to prune. Get ANSI and read it,
> Jeff


had litteral truckloads of deadwood to remove, customer doesnt care about the tree (we only pruned because it was cheaper than a removal and he was tired of his renters complaining about limbs falling in the yard) 


jefflovstrom said:


> Curious, is your dad your employee or does he have a job that supports his family or are you supporting your family. You don't have to answer, just curious.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


he works for me, drives, does paperwork, drags brush, runs the bucket and climbs (basically we both just do whatever the other one doesnt want to do) and I give him 50%
he does not have another job, his 50% covers all our living expenses, my 50% goes right back into business expenses


----------



## tree MDS

LOL,, camps in session, hip wader thirty!!


----------



## Helmstein

ZinTrees said:


> and I got zero interest


You soon will not be welcomed here! You are doing the exact thing that made MDS create his own thread. Come on kid. We're not here to be annoying.

This is an incredible resource for someone like your self. Start respecting it!


----------



## tree MDS

We’ll pull her back together. **** that pencil-necked little kid and his Pa and that whiskey tango lookin’ operation of theirs. This thread has been doing well for the most part so far. I’m gonna try and be better, keep it that way. Lol


----------



## Haplo

Saw this neat carving at a client's house last week


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I got lots of loans. Pay them all. I am what they call a bad ass mother ****er, boy. Not a hobbyist. Just saying.


appears we have a juvenile trevet, all full of piss and vinegar, highly insulting, going to rule the earth with a pile of junk instead of being humble and earning respect. so typical the youth of today.


----------



## capetrees

dbl612 said:


> appears we have a juvenile trevet, all full of piss and vinegar, highly insulting, going to rule the earth with a pile of junk instead of being humble and earning respect. so typical the youth of today.


because everyone that started a business started with big shiny toys with all the credit they ever wanted, no second hand equipment or anything that needed repairs, right?


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> because everyone that started a business started with big shiny toys with all the credit they ever wanted, no second hand equipment or anything that needed repairs, right?



I think the main point was that people are getting sick of listening to him and that he should go post in the 101 sector. Perhaps they’d be more impressed with him and his annoying-ness.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> appears we have a juvenile trevet, all full of piss and vinegar, highly insulting, going to rule the earth with a pile of junk instead of being humble and earning respect. so typical the youth of today.



I was just thinking how funny it really is that he spent probably more than the rest of his equipment is worth put together on the Italian “potty lift” after all that. Lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> How we rolled before you were born lol.





tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking how funny it really is that he spent probably more than the rest of his equipment is worth put together on the Italian “potty lift” after all that. Lol


Potty lift! Haha. Who even comes up with a name like that. 

When my easy lift gets here that's what I'm naming it. Potty lift!


----------



## ZinTrees

I will be rude as long as you talk **** about me
just FYI
I can stop at any time, if you can


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I will be rude as long as you talk **** about me
> just FYI
> I can stop at any time, if you can



Okay. We’ll all try and go easy on you then. Wouldn’t wanna rile up the pencil-necked, pre-pubescent tiger in you!!

I’m sorry, I just couldn’t resist!! Last one for real lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Potty lift! Haha. Who even comes up with a name like that.
> 
> When my easy lift gets here that's what I'm naming it. Potty lift!



Lol. I remember one time (in the midst of the potty lift comment days) he actually found a pic of a (cmc) set up with one outrigger high like it was lifting its leg or something. Haha, man he spent some time hating on those things!!

I wonder if the cmc’s have a pistol grip, he was all hung up on that too.


----------



## ZinTrees

new decals and crappy rattle can paint fixes on the bucket truck, got more to fix but need more paint first, 4 cans barely fixed the major issues on the box
edit: I also put a pintle hitch on the front bumper to push the chipper into tight spots, steering lock in this truck is half what it needs to be to back up the chipper


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> new decals and crappy rattle can paint fixes on the bucket truck, got more to fix but need more paint first, 4 cans barely fixed the major issues on the box
> edit: I also put a pintle hitch on the front bumper to push the chipper into tight spots, steering lock in this truck is half what it needs to be to back up the chipper
> View attachment 991833
> 
> View attachment 991834





I see the Kojacks are still muddy from the last customers front lawn. 

Chipper axle looks bent too, might wanna get on that…


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


>


Ole Dave would be proud


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Chipper axle looks bent too, might wanna get on that…


not bent, may be your bifocals? 
yes, I checked that before buying it lol


----------



## epicklein22

jefflovstrom said:


> I have been saying that from the moment he got here, but you guys just keep on with him so I gave up calling for him to be moved to 101,,
> Jeff


It was my understanding that we were suppose to ghost him and not reply to anything he said. I don’t have any animosity towards him and wish him luck; I just don’t think he fits well in the thread.


----------



## epicklein22

Had a short, powerful storm blow through last weekend. Wrecked this elm tree. Got a new to me tool box too. I’ve always tried to repair everything in house and it’s even more imperative now with equipment costs these days and how backed up most repair businesses are due to labor shortages and parts supply issues.


----------



## epicklein22

A local Amish guy died doing tree work last week. Was up in a dead ash and after he roped a limb down the base failed and it fell over with him up about 40’. Always tough to hear, especially since he left a wife and children behind. Pretty much any dead ash around here isn’t safe to climb anymore, and definitely not safe to rig out of. I’ll climb fat ones and bomb the limbs, that’s about it.


----------



## pdqdl

jefflovstrom said:


> I have been saying that from the moment he got here, but you guys just keep on with him so I gave up calling for him to be moved to 101,,
> Jeff





Helmstein said:


> You soon will not be welcomed here! You are doing the exact thing that made MDS create his own thread. Come on kid. We're not here to be annoying.
> 
> This is an incredible resource for someone like your self. Start respecting it!



You guys do know there is no such thing as minimum qualifications to post in this forum, right?
I'd say that anyone doing tree service for a living is certainly qualified to post here, and especially if they have professional equipment. If you don't like someone's participation, then ignore them. That's why we offer that feature.

Kindly desist all the personal attacks and discouragement. If you don't like what someone posts, either ignore it or tell them your thoughts about that post. Discouraging participation here is called harassing another member, and might get you blocked from a thread or banned. Bottom line: be nice. If you think someone has posted unacceptable content, be sure to put a report on it.

Our common goal in this forum is to share & exchange experience, knowledge, and to a certain extent, camaraderie. By driving other members away, you are defeating the purpose of this forum.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> Might take a little time to come together, but this is where I’ll be posting from now on. I just (*respectfully of course*) think it’s time for a change. So let’s do it.
> 
> This should be a place where we can all discuss tree work/equipment, and post pics (stills welcome, as well as videos lol) like men, without the bs we’ve had going on in the past. Let us all get a fresh start!! After all, we’re supposed to be grown men here. Let’s try and act like it!
> 
> There, I did it! Now let’s ****ing go, you pussies!!! Lol



I think you have forgotten why you started this thread. Here's a reminder. Post #3 in this thread.


tree MDS said:


> I think this should be the kind of thread that all of us should feel welcome to post in. New guys as well. You don’t have to be master tree guys to post in my thread, just good dudes with something slightly relevant or interesting to offer is all.


----------



## tree MDS

Sigh… whatever. Was already working on moderation myself. I remember now how the site died the first time and we lost anybody worth anything except a scant few. 

I’ll be fine, no worries.


----------



## pdqdl

I recall. I thought you were pretty good at it, too.


----------



## ZinTrees

I dont get the "name calling"
MDS should be able to call me whatever he feels like
I will admit I can be annoying, but I will also admit to deleting my apology about that earlier


----------



## pdqdl

It doesn't work that way. Name calling is against the rules. Read for yourself.




__





Arborist, Chainsaw & Tree Work Forum | TERMS OF SERVICE AGREEMENT







www.arboristsite.com





I'm glad that you got thick skin, though. In the meanwhile, if you think something said was stupid, remark upon the comment, not the commenter.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> It doesn't work that way. Name calling is against the rules. Read for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arborist, Chainsaw & Tree Work Forum | TERMS OF SERVICE AGREEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you got thick skin, though. In the meanwhile, if you think something said was stupid, remark upon the comment, not the commenter.


fair enough


----------



## Tetanus

tree MDS said:


> Besides, it’s good for us old tree dogs to have a little something to snarl and snap at once in a while.


Little dogs make the most noise


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> A local Amish guy died doing tree work last week. Was up in a dead ash and after he roped a limb down the base failed and it fell over with him up about 40’. Always tough to hear, especially since he left a wife and children behind. Pretty much any dead ash around here isn’t safe to climb anymore, and definitely not safe to rig out of. I’ll climb fat ones and bomb the limbs, that’s about it.



Sorry to hear that as well. 

One of the questions on the oral part of my CT arborist test was “when is it safe to climb a dead tree”? Of course being a dumb ass tree guy I was like “well, I’ve seen elms that have been standing dead forever still have good hinge wood, blah, blah, blah”. At the end of the test the guy was like “btw, the correct answer is it’s never safe to climb a dead tree”. I felt kind of stupid, but he alluded to the fact that I passed so I didn’t care. I’ll never forget that one again though.


----------



## Helmstein

pdqdl said:


> You guys do know there is no such thing as minimum qualifications to post in this forum, right?
> I'd say that anyone doing tree service for a living is certainly qualified to post here, and especially if they have professional equipment. If you don't like someone's participation, then ignore them. That's why we offer that feature.
> 
> Kindly desist all the personal attacks and discouragement. If you don't like what someone posts, either ignore it or tell them your thoughts about that post. Discouraging participation here is called harassing another member, and might get you blocked from a thread or banned. Bottom line: be nice. If you think someone has posted unacceptable content, be sure to put a report on it.
> 
> Our common goal in this forum is to share & exchange experience, knowledge, and to a certain extent, camaraderie. By driving other members away, you are defeating the purpose of this forum.


We just want a fun place to post and zin trees is bringing the energy from 101 to this new thred. I'm just asking for him to grow up. No need to be policed!

Thanks


----------



## Helmstein

epicklein22 said:


> Had a short, powerful storm blow through last weekend. Wrecked this elm tree. Got a new to me tool box too. I’ve always tried to repair everything in house and it’s even more imperative now with equipment costs these days and how backed up most repair businesses are due to labor shortages and parts supply issues.View attachment 991848
> View attachment 991849


I had been waiting on my 1000hr service for my giant 254t with my dealer since March. It was just done this past week. I tell all my buddies that do tree work. With the parts and labor shortages, your equipment is not getting fixed /worked on like the old days. All the machines should be getting top dollar for every hour because it's not guaranteed It will be worked on in a timely manner.

Nice tool box btw!


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> I had been waiting on my 1000hr service for my giant 254t with my dealer since March. It was just done this past week. I tell all my buddies that do tree work. With the parts and labor shortages, your equipment is not getting fixes /worked on like the old days. All the machines should be getting top dollar for every hour because it's not guaranteed It will be worked on in a timely manner.
> 
> Nice tool box btw!



My new Omme has been down since April 27th. They did come out right away and try to fix it, then came back with another part, that didn’t work. They finally managed to fold it up and haul it away probably a little better than three weeks ago. The big aluminum hyd block, or “manifold” has something faulty inside it I guess (only happened once before to they guy from Denmark’s knowledge and that was on a PB). They’ve been waiting on a new one all this time. Apparently they outsource them from another company, and you guessed it, supply chain issues. I’d hate to see what that would’ve cost me if not under warranty for another five or six months!! You would think they could front me a payment, but the guy says that’s “unfortunately not the way it works”. I know I’m really too easy on people in these sorts of situations, but let’s face it, I need them more than they need me.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> You guys do know there is no such thing as minimum qualifications to post in this forum, right?
> I'd say that anyone doing tree service for a living is certainly qualified to post here, and especially if they have professional equipment. If you don't like someone's participation, then ignore them. That's why we offer that feature.
> 
> Kindly desist all the personal attacks and discouragement. If you don't like what someone posts, either ignore it or tell them your thoughts about that post. Discouraging participation here is called harassing another member, and might get you blocked from a thread or banned. Bottom line: be nice. If you think someone has posted unacceptable content, be sure to put a report on it.
> 
> Our common goal in this forum is to share & exchange experience, knowledge, and to a certain extent, camaraderie. By driving other members away, you are defeating the purpose of this forum.



Lol, looks like the no fun bus stopped by and has its reds out kiddies!!


----------



## pdqdl

That would only be true if you figure pickin' on the newbies is fun. If so, then yes.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> That would only be true if you figure pickin' on the newbies is fun. If so, then yes.



You know I have no problem with you and I think we’ve always got along for the most part, right? So please don’t take this as complaining about site moderation or whatever, but that kid is no innocent victim, he’s an annoying button pusher and he’s getting good at it intentionally. Really is like a junior AA. It’s really not that big a deal to me, but I am just saying. He brought it upon himself.


----------



## dbl612

capetrees said:


> because everyone that started a business started with big shiny toys with all the credit they ever wanted, no second hand equipment or anything that needed repairs, right?


no. most on here started with less than stellar equipment, worked hard, kept their mouth shut and ears open, showed respect for experience, and didn't talk crap every chance they could trying to act tough.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking how funny it really is that he spent probably more than the rest of his equipment is worth put together on the Italian “potty lift” after all that. Lol


and most importantly, made the purchase after condemning others investments in up to date iron. doubtful the entire rest of his entourage is worth what he spent for the lift. not that it matters to me. i got out of the stone age 20 years ago.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally put the flag I’ve been meaning to on the big truck. Small but cool. Seemed like an appropriate day for it. Nothing too ridiculous, just representing.


----------



## tree MDS

Got the ram back yesterday from having all new brakes put on it, servicing (oil change), new trailer light plug and annual inspection done. Feels good to be on top of things as much as possible.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Well... You know I gotta be neutral.
> Just ignore those folks who might be pushing your buttons. Keep in mind that they might be pushing your buttons just to get that satisfying rush of attention when you blow up. By not responding the way they are seeking, you are then pushing *their* buttons.
> 
> As an aside, you probably don't know how much you are pushing my buttons with all those pictures of pretty trucks. I am deeply envious of your nice toy collection.



But if I do respond and really piss them off I am winning. Lol.  

I’m only kidding man. 10-4.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> My new Omme has been down since April 27th. They did come out right away and try to fix it, then came back with another part, that didn’t work. They finally managed to fold it up and haul it away probably a little better than three weeks ago. The big aluminum hyd block, or “manifold” has something faulty inside it I guess (only happened once before to they guy from Denmark’s knowledge and that was on a PB). They’ve been waiting on a new one all this time. Apparently they outsource them from another company, and you guessed it, supply chain issues. I’d hate to see what that would’ve cost me if not under warranty for another five or six months!! You would think they could front me a payment, but the guy says that’s “unfortunately not the way it works”. I know I’m really too easy on people in these sorts of situations, but let’s face it, I need them more than they need me.


So your f#cakes if that’s your only lift


----------



## ZinTrees

I think you would get to like me, in person
I dont get along on the internet, but in person im half decent


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> My new Omme has been down since April 27th. They did come out right away and try to fix it, then came back with another part, that didn’t work. They finally managed to fold it up and haul it away probably a little better than three weeks ago. The big aluminum hyd block, or “manifold” has something faulty inside it I guess (only happened once before to they guy from Denmark’s knowledge and that was on a PB). They’ve been waiting on a new one all this time. Apparently they outsource them from another company, and you guessed it, supply chain issues. I’d hate to see what that would’ve cost me if not under warranty for another five or six months!! You would think they could front me a payment, but the guy says that’s “unfortunately not the way it works”. I know I’m really too easy on people in these sorts of situations, but let’s face it, I need them more than they need me.


That's insane. Omme should take one out of a production model and have it installed in your unit. I doubt that manifold is keeping Omme from delivering brand new orders. Wtf. You have to stay on top of these A-Hole companies and there salesman! The squeaky wheel gets the greese! That's what I have learned!


----------



## ZinTrees

used chipdrop for the first time today, I like it when there is one on the way home from a job
we got about 15 trees down today, nothing huge, but still quite a bit for 2 guys
clogged the chipper like 4 times by lunch, found out it really doesnt like loads of leaves, gotta feed it wood, or chase the leaves with logs before shutting it dowu


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> So your f#cakes if that’s your only lift



It would indeed be a major setback, I can’t deny. This is the real reason I bought the second one. I have a two plus week job going on now, I could only do maybe 20% of it without a lift.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> It would indeed be a major setback, I can’t deny. This is the real reason I bought the second one. I have a two plus week job going on now, I could only do maybe 80% of it without a lift.


Oh, the champagne problems of tree work.


----------



## epicklein22

I’m not gonna say anything till it’s all said and done, but grace tree’s lift has been there since February. Only used it for 2 weeks since November, been broken the rest of the time.


----------



## Helmstein

epicklein22 said:


> I’m not gonna say anything till it’s all said and done, but grace tree’s lift has been there since February. Only used it for 2 weeks since November, been broken the rest of the time.


Wow. That's insane. I would be so upset. I'd return the son of a gun!


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> Sorry to hear that as well.
> 
> One of the questions on the oral part of my CT arborist test was “when is it safe to climb a dead tree”? Of course being a dumb ass tree guy I was like “well, I’ve seen elms that have been standing dead forever still have good hinge wood, blah, blah, blah”. At the end of the test the guy was like “btw, the correct answer is it’s never safe to climb a dead tree”. I felt kind of stupid, but he alluded to the fact that I passed so I didn’t care. I’ll never forget that one again though.



I get that as a blanket answer to a test question but we all know that every tree is different. I can't even guess how many dead trees I've climbed in my career. Most experienced climbers have a pretty good idea of what we're expecting. An ash or elm that is a couple of years into being infected....I'm probably not too worried about if it looks structurally solid. Especially ash. In my area, it seems like about year 4 is when bark starts curling and falling off and they are still really solid. You're going to have some dry hinges but nothing is probably going to break out from under you or do anything unexpected. I think it's a good idea that different areas of the country have different certification tests. I know some things about palm trees but I am in no way nearly as qualified to discuss them as I am midwestern trees.


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Oh, the champagne problems of tree work.



Lol. I got the number backwards on that somehow (fixed it), you get my point though.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> I think you would get to like me, in person
> I dont get along on the internet, but in person im half decent



I think you are doing fine. Just keep in mind, that if you are here to make friends, that you need to be that same likeable person you are in person. If you are using the internet as the dumping ground for your problems and frustrations, then you shouldn't be surprised when the internet dumps back at you. 

Also, you may have noticed there is a tendency for some folks here to verbally knock down on any newcomer. It can be kind of like a "good old boys" network, to which one must earn admission. Just ignore those that talk smack to you, and talk well to those that don't. Before long, your comments will be accepted and respected. It wouldn't hurt to remember how young you are, and how little knowledge & training you actually have in the trade. Even if you have been working full time as a tree worker since you were 10 years old, that's still pretty much a newbie in the field. 

Remember: It's the internet! You cannot hope to win every squabble, and there are folks that occasionally come to this forum for no other reason than to work out their aggressions on someone other than their family.


----------



## Rabid K9

epicklein22 said:


> Had a short, powerful storm blow through last weekend. Wrecked this elm tree. Got a new to me tool box too. I’ve always tried to repair everything in house and it’s even more imperative now with equipment costs these days and how backed up most repair businesses are due to labor shortages and parts supply issues.View attachment 991848
> View attachment 991849



Nice toolbox.

What about the contents?

Have a absolute hate for cheap & nasty hand tools (admittedly occasionally get one that is bombproof piece of usefulness). One thing have found endlessly useful in recent times are the Bigdog adjustable plumbers spanner. Come in variety of sizes, but the wide opening jaws, square jaws edges & flat head make them good for tight positions, great for dealing with damn recalcitrant hydraulic fitting, of which we all know about. Have about four in each vehicle now.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> new decals and crappy rattle can paint fixes on the bucket truck, got more to fix but need more paint first, 4 cans barely fixed the major issues on the box
> edit: I also put a pintle hitch on the front bumper to push the chipper into tight spots, steering lock in this truck is half what it needs to be to back up the chipper
> View attachment 991833
> 
> View attachment 991834



So we've got 'Moonshine', what are we going to call that big orange Mad Max contraption?

The Orange Peril?

Fury Road?

A drawbar extension is very useful for backing chippers with bigger vehicles. Rarely take the chipper off & back it in with a prime mover size truck to some pretty tight spots. Did tried the side marker thing (leaf rakes on reverse bar) but found it almost more distracting & rakes frequently threatened to get broken, so just got better at reversing 'blind'.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> My new Omme has been down since April 27th. They did come out right away and try to fix it, then came back with another part, that didn’t work. They finally managed to fold it up and haul it away probably a little better than three weeks ago. The big aluminum hyd block, or “manifold” has something faulty inside it I guess (only happened once before to they guy from Denmark’s knowledge and that was on a PB). They’ve been waiting on a new one all this time. Apparently they outsource them from another company, and you guessed it, supply chain issues. I’d hate to see what that would’ve cost me if not under warranty for another five or six months!! You would think they could front me a payment, but the guy says that’s “unfortunately not the way it works”. I know I’m really too easy on people in these sorts of situations, but let’s face it, I need them more than they need me.



Machine downtime is the bane, but new, expensive machinery is even more frustrating.

Had similar frustrations when first Vermeer compact track was spewing hydraulic oil from the main tank hose that required the engine to be lifted to access the fitting every time the poxy hose clamps broke. Reckon it was costing $200 a day keeping hydraulic oil up to it, along with a daily oil bath trying to fit new clamp each time. Fixed on warranty, but doesn't cover all the other costs.

Hoping the new stumpy will be smooth sailing coin turner.


----------



## Rabid K9

Had the crane truck up for an annual inspection & service last week, ironed a few issues out, replaced some boom decals as well, ready for a bit of 'winter' action (winter is when you need put a jumper on in our region).


----------



## pdqdl

Rabid K9 said:


> ... tried the side marker thing (leaf rakes on reverse bar) but found it almost more distracting & rakes frequently threatened to get broken, so just got better at reversing 'blind'.



My Bandit 200 came with snow plow end-markers mounted on the rear. The tips were set right at the width of my truck. With a bit of practice, you can always tell where it is located behind the truck. Can't see any markers? It's exactly straight.
Whatever side you can see the marker on is whichever way it is beginning to turn.

Once you can accept that the chipper and markers don't need to be seen, it becomes a lot easier to back up a long driveway.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> So we've got 'Moonshine', what are we going to call that big orange Mad Max contraption?


not sure yet


----------



## epicklein22

Rabid K9 said:


> Nice toolbox.
> 
> What about the contents?
> 
> Have a absolute hate for cheap & nasty hand tools (admittedly occasionally get one that is bombproof piece of usefulness). One thing have found endlessly useful in recent times are the Bigdog adjustable plumbers spanner. Come in variety of sizes, but the wide opening jaws, square jaws edges & flat head make them good for tight positions, great for dealing with damn recalcitrant hydraulic fitting, of which we all know about. Have about four in each vehicle now.



I’m getting there slowly, I have my 54” box pretty much packed to the gills. Not all grade A tools though, probably a little over 50% is American made stuff. I’ve been buying used American made tools online, it’s worked out pretty well so far. Recently upgraded my plasma cutter and bought a large steel welding table too.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Had the crane truck up for an annual inspection & service last week, ironed a few issues out, replaced some boom decals as well, ready for a bit of 'winter' action (winter is when you need put a jumper on in our region).


Your country looks so dry. Everything is orange.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Your country looks so dry. Everything is orange.



Many parts are indeed quite dry, but this region ironically is in a consistently well watered region (1000mm pa+) of tall, moist eucalypt forest.

A bushfire went through this part of the national park back at start of December, hence the stark openness & colour of the usually closed cathedral of a karri forest. In this section of forest, fire was quite intense & intermittently crowning depending of tree form & ladder fuels. Being at the start a record hot summer & such an intense fire, just starting to see fair regrowth now (hence the dead understory, shedding bark, epicormic shoots everywhere). Karri also have smooth cream to orange trunks, which become more vivid after rain. Forest in parts is a war zone of overhead hazards, so plenty of risk management work ongoing. The dominant tree in this shot (karri) are the third tallest tree species, the seed of the karri is tiny, almost microscopic. Post fire, millions of tiny karri have now germinated on the forest floor, was heart warming to see while climbing around the broken cliffs on this jop.

Our climate in this well watered corner is also strongly divided into wet & dry, basically when can have daily precipitation for three to six months, then tap turn off with burning sun & incessant wind for six months. Technically the south west is a Mediterranean climate, but more locally we're temperature maritime with ocean on three sides. We have a warm current (Leeuwin current) which runs down the western coast due the oceanic thermal expansion & heat lag of Indonesia, this allows Western Australia a much moister climate than the other western coast of the southern hemisphere continents, which both have cold currents running along the coast.

Now we've moved into winter, will find some greener pastels for you.


----------



## Rabid K9

Another national park, slightly more inland - hazard reduction at a small campground.

Rapidly declining jarrah had quite the pocket of decay, simple climb, but certainly had me 'climbing light' with the unsound wobble vibes was giving off. Within a crew of climbers, have adopted high tech task allocation methods like coin tosses & scissor paper rock.

Jarrah, with it's deep red timber, is like chipping straight real estate agent when it comes out the chute....

Like MDS with his baby Giant, love the Vermeer compact track.


----------



## Rabid K9

Couple of shots from some small jobs yesterday.

Simple removal of a large lateral limb of a marri over future horse yard area. Perfect situation for box cut release with the 462.






Had a funny call out later in day while at another job to rescue a drone. Commercial photographer, first flight with the new drone, filming single track mountain bikers near town, got it stuck about 28m up a mature Pinus radiata. Apparently when it got stuck, they turned on the audio recall signal, which caused the drone to attacked by a small raptor, which knocked it down few metres.

Won the coin toss, fairly straightforward job to single line up & retrieve it. Nice tall pines, is in an area of working forest (softwood plantations), hence all the various coupes visible here. The big pines left are now becoming senescent at about 70 years, stand competition with the karri has caused them to be taller than average, they all topped out at about 40 metres, the karri's are still going straight up. Scratchy bastards to climb, structurally easy to deal with, but don't envy you guys working everyday with conifers.


----------



## ZinTrees

what boots do yall wear? looking at redwings 
need a steel shank and steel/composite toe
the boots I wear are cheap ones my moms friends husband gave me, the cloth and foam wore through on both heels yesterday and i had the plastic cup digging into my heels for 2 days dragging brush, replacing them today so I dont have to wear sandals to estimates this afternoon lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ZinTrees said:


> to add to my last post:
> I wouldnt even be able to afford fuel if I stuck to small trees, I get one every few months vs large multi day jobs every day, would have to get a different career and sell out of trees if I had to stick to the small jobs
> even tho I hate large trees, they are also lots safer than small trees IMO (normally farther from houses, and much sturdier)


 You don't know what a big tree is!


----------



## ZinTrees

Kodiak Kid said:


> You don't know what a big tree is!


around here anything over 24" is big


----------



## ZinTrees

ZinTrees said:


> around here anything over 24" is big


basically, for me a big tree is anything where I need to drag a saw bigger than my 261 up it, we dont get much over 5ft diameter here
hard to do "big trees" when there arent any around, all the big ones ive seen were topped and killed anyways (not by me)


----------



## Kodiak Kid

Rabid K9 said:


> Couple of shots from some small jobs yesterday.
> 
> Simple removal of a large lateral limb of a marri over future horse yard area. Perfect situation for box cut release with the 462.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a funny call out later in day while at another job to rescue a drone. Commercial photographer, first flight with the new drone, filming single track mountain bikers near town, got it stuck about 28m up a mature Pinus radiata. Apparently when it got stuck, they turned on the audio recall signal, which caused the drone to attacked by a small raptor, which knocked it down few metres.
> 
> Won the coin toss, fairly straightforward job to single line up & retrieve it. Nice tall pines, is in an area of working forest (softwood plantations), hence all the various coupes visible here. The big pines left are now becoming senescent at about 70 years, stand competition with the karri has caused them to be taller than average, they all topped out at about 40 metres, the karri's are still going straight up. Scratchy bastards to climb, structurally easy to deal with, but don't envy you guys working everyday with conifers.


That's awsome! Hats off to all you crazy climbers!


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ZinTrees said:


> around here anything over 24" is big


I was just josh'n with ya a little bit.  I don't belong on this thread with all you crazy coocoo climbers anyway!  Respect to all you crazy bas****s!


----------



## ZinTrees

Kodiak Kid said:


> I was just josh'n with ya a little bit.  I don't belong on this thread with all you crazy coocoo climbers anyway!  Respect to all you crazy bas****s!


I dont see myself as crazy, maybe stupid, but thats why I bought a bucket, so I can be less stupid and not climb dead stuff so often


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ZinTrees said:


> I dont see myself as crazy, maybe stupid, but thats why I bought a bucket, so I can be less stupid and not climb dead stuff so often


Yeah, roger that!  I'm not pro at climbing and piecing by any means, but I do know that climbing snags is like playing with fire. Especially if the snag is deep into stages of decomposition! I've rattled tops out just from saw vibration and/or at the first movement in the begining of a snags commitment to fall.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> what boots do yall wear? looking at redwings
> need a steel shank and steel/composite toe
> the boots I wear are cheap ones my moms friends husband gave me, the cloth and foam wore through on both heels yesterday and i had the plastic cup digging into my heels for 2 days dragging brush, replacing them today so I dont have to wear sandals to estimates this afternoon lol



Might I suggest using the search function? There are probably a dozen or more "boot" threads. This question is almost as bad as asking "what kind of 2-cycle oil should I buy?" 

There are LOTS of opinions on that, and everybody's is different.


----------



## ZinTrees

bought a pair of georgia logger steel toe boots
I like em


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> what boots do yall wear? looking at redwings
> need a steel shank and steel/composite toe
> the boots I wear are cheap ones my moms friends husband gave me, the cloth and foam wore through on both heels yesterday and i had the plastic cup digging into my heels for 2 days dragging brush, replacing them today so I dont have to wear sandals to estimates this afternoon lol



‘Hand me down’ boots.

Ol’ Shiny Trucks is going to have trouble restraining himself with this….


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> ‘Hand me down’ boots.
> 
> Ol’ Shiny Trucks is going to have trouble restraining himself with this….


he would like my new shiny ones tho
out with the old, and in with the new


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> he would like my new shiny ones tho
> out with the old, and in with the new
> View attachment 992741



Did you get those out of a BDSM catalogue? Shiny is so hard, he rolls trees in his slippers anyway….

In all seriousness, personally I prefer mid ankle boots for myself & crew as they give protection while still being able to run relatively well in. If we’re not jogging on a job, we’re not using all the gears in the gearbox.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Did you get those out of a BDSM catalogue? Shiny is so hard, he rolls trees in his slippers anyway….
> 
> In all seriousness, personally I prefer mid ankle boots for myself & crew as they give protection while still being able to run relatively well in. If we’re not jogging on a job, we’re not using all the gears in the gearbox.


they will look similar in a weeks time lol
the new ones have a massive heel which took re-learning to walk, have to walk with a very flat foot instead of rolling forward on my heel


----------



## tree MDS

Fun little deal here. I’m thinking 130 - 135’ tall. I threw the wraptor rope through a big lower crotch, came down, cleared lift out of the way and then went up like that. 200’ wraptor line had just enough to safely tie off on porty, the about a 3’ tail to get started with. What a nightmare. Did I mention the lightning across the lake? Lol. Would’ve gotten even further but it started pouring on me. After about a half hour of that I’d had enough. Should be able to get her with the lift today. The pick of the tops is looking up fully extended.


----------



## tree MDS

This view was from the lift. It was amazing from all the way up near the tips. The rain, lightning and hate had me too occupied for pics once really into it though. Cut and hope baby lol.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> he would like my new shiny ones tho
> out with the old, and in with the new
> View attachment 992741



Is like all boot and no man. Lmao. The one boot is asking the other “where’s the beef”!!??


----------



## ZinTrees

crane job for next saturday, going to probably pick a limb to get an idea of the weight, if we are good then we will pick the right tree in probably 3 picks, and the left side probably 4


----------



## dbl612

should be an easy job. not much wood there.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> should be an easy job. not much wood there.


we set the logs in the woods and go home, other than chipping 3 limbs that fell off another tree and waiting on the crane to set up im thinking 45 minutes tops
but we have it for 4 hours, so im going to take my time and make it go smooth, thats what im paid to do


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> This view was from the lift. It was amazing from all the way up near the tips. The rain, lightning and hate had me too occupied for pics once really into it though. Cut and hope baby lol.
> View attachment 992790
> View attachment 992791
> 
> View attachment 992792



So may be reading this wrong, but your saying you actually got out of the potty lift & climbed the manky looking tree itself?


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> So may be reading this wrong, but your saying you actually got out of the potty lift & climbed the manky looking tree itself?


"Potty lift" haha it gets me every time. Treevet lives on in memory


----------



## tree MDS

A lot of machine work today. Not bad work, but everything gets boring after a while. And that tree just didn’t wanna die!! Long way up from down by the water too.


----------



## mikewhite85

Spruce removal from yesterday. Jason's been working for me 3.5 years now and has become a very competent climber. Started with very little experience.... the guy on my mini is a new recruit starting very strong. Hope to make another jason out of him. We have 5 full time guys now and myself, which has enabled us to split up the team to get more jobs done. I wouldn't quite call it 2 crews yet but its been very productive. Getting used to a heavier payroll!


----------



## tree MDS

Another day at camp. Hauled out a brimming load of logs this morning while it finished raining out, then whipped up this 110 - 120’? Ash. Slingshot, wraptor and a good lean towards an awesome drop zone make it an easy days feeding. Just had to have the guys pull one double top backwards on top of the rest of it. Otherwise pretty enjoyable actually. Nice ripping 201tcm and tee shirt weather makes me enjoy “climbing”. Lol. Besides, had to wear a little sap off my rope and ZZ. Could’ve been a worlds record for quickest tree if it wasn’t for the groundies having to run back to truck for something a couple times. 

You can see the stump from that pine the other day in the third pic. Still impressed I Made that thing fit in there without hitting a roof somehow.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 993037
> Spruce removal from yesterday. Jason's been working for me 3.5 years now and has become a very competent climber. Started with very little experience.... the guy on my mini is a new recruit starting very strong. Hope to make another jason out of him. We have 5 full time guys now and myself, which has enabled us to split up the team to get more jobs done. I wouldn't quite call it 2 crews yet but its been very productive. Getting used to a heavier payroll!
> 
> 
> View attachment 993031
> View attachment 993032
> View attachment 993033


I do like the pics, but those are a lot of stubbs! Would tell your guy to watch that!

Edit: I really wasn’t trying to pick, stubs just upset me. They’re almost never a good thing. Those are almost not even really stubs though, and if you’re not rigging, I guess who cares. They do always seem to come back to haunt though, one way or another, no matter how small. I find it better just to shave them up tight before they even get a chance to annoy.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I do like the pics, but those bare a lot of stubbs! Would tell your guy to watch that!



It's the one small innocuous bugger that always catches you out.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> It's the one small innocuous bugger that always catches you out.



Yep, even right down to loading them, a 24” log becomes a 28” log looking to dent the side of your truck up, generally piss off, etc.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Another day at camp. Hauled out a brimming load of logs this morning while it finished raining out, then whipped up this 110 - 120’? Ash. Slingshot, wraptor and a good lean towards an awesome drop zone make it an easy days feeding. Just had to have the guys pull one double top backwards on top of the rest of it. Otherwise pretty enjoyable actually. Nice ripping 201tcm and tee shirt weather makes me enjoy “climbing”. Lol. Besides, had to wear a little sap off my rope and ZZ. Could’ve been a worlds record for quickest tree if it wasn’t for the groundies having to run back to truck for something a couple times.
> 
> You can see the stump from that pine the other day in the third pic. Still impressed I Made that thing fit in there without hitting a roof somehow.
> View attachment 993177
> View attachment 993176
> View attachment 993178



Are you feeling ok? All this time out of buckets & potties?

Just joking, good to see. When you say 'raptor', are you talking the mechanical hauling aid (ie: a petrol motor dragging your person up tree)? Any photos of your device?

On relatively simple up & down trees where we're spiking, like to have a speed climbing competition with my guys, basically saw started before leaving ground (clock starts), saw off when hit the ground (clock stops). Guys on ground get to call a time the climber has to beat. Usually the climber is just taking the canopy & upper bole out & setting pull line so can fell bole. 

Eight minutes for a 25 odd metre tree currently personal best time, including waiting for ground crew to tie on pull rope to climbing line.

Keeps some fun in the day.


----------



## tree MDS

It’s just your basic old school two stroke raptor. Dug this pic out from December 8th 2011 when I got it. Is a super tool. Nothing like demolishing something with dual two stroke engines going. 

When you get older you will realize how much extra wear and tear it takes on you spiking your way up big trees… then hauling up ropes, saw, pulley, etc.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> It’s just your basic old school two stroke raptor. Dug this pic out from December 8th 2011 when I got it. Is a super tool. Nothing like demolishing something with dual two stroke engines going.
> 
> When you get older you will realize how much extra wear and tear it takes on you spiking your way up big trees… then hauling up ropes, saw, pulley, etc.
> View attachment 993292


screw spikes if you are setting a line for this, just ropewalk for much cheaper
maybe not quite as fast and easy but much cheaper, and no second line in the tree


----------



## Haplo

He said he got it in 2011. It has paid for itself many times by now I'm sure


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> He said he got it in 2011. It has paid for itself many times by now I'm sure


fair point

paid for itself the one time he couldnt use his lift


----------



## Rabid K9

New stump grinder finally delivered Thursday & straight into banked up work. According to the state Vermeer dealer, no sign of the delays on new equipment abating, so hang onto your gear & keep it maintained was his advice. Allegedly first of this model on western side of the country, three more on order, but at least a year out.

Have been working on ways to improve the viability of adding a new grinder to the fleet & hope this little machine will cover bases for now. So far it's a ripper, only gripes have been the touchy operator presence system & someone stuck one of the control stickers on slightly crooked. Not sure why they bother painting the cutter wheel. And a couple of stickers corners are lifting.... 

The important things I guess.

Slightly trickier than the compact track to crane on & off tool truck, but have worked out a smoother system.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> fair point
> 
> paid for itself the one time he couldnt use his lift



Aren’t you supposed to be trying out your new boots or something there, Zeke?


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> He said he got it in 2011. It has paid for itself many times by now I'm sure



He was still swinging off Pa Manson’s teat lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Aren’t you supposed to be trying out your new boots or something there, Zeke?



2011? 

Junior Moonshine must have just about been training out of nappies then?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I do like the pics, but those are a lot of stubbs! Would tell your guy to watch that!
> 
> Edit: I really wasn’t trying to pick, stubs just upset me. They’re almost never a good thing. Those are almost not even really stubs though, and if you’re not rigging, I guess who cares. They do always seem to come back to haunt though, one way or another, no matter how small. I find it better just to shave them up tight before they even get a chance to annoy.


Yeah he flew through that tree in about 2 hours and didn't flush cut them too precisely. Spruce can have pretty thick branch collars.

Your constructive criticism is always appreciated. I would hate for him to gaff out and nail his guts on a stub.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ZinTrees said:


> he would like my new shiny ones tho
> out with the old, and in with the new
> View attachment 992741


well, if he don't... i do!


----------



## Rabid K9

More stump grinder shine (won't stay that way for long). And some photos to show we're not all fire, bull dust & tall trees growing in a desert.

9.4 machine hours over the two afternoons since it arrived, covered it's keep for the first few months. 3-5 mins per stump for medium hardwoods, biggest thus far was 1.5m flush cut (that took a lot longer than 5 minutes). On the fly 4WD, two speed travel & push blade all very useful.

Don't usually like petrol engines (Stihl saws aside), but I already love this little demon. Has been christened The Gruffalo.


----------



## mikewhite85

Lots of mechanical issues that last 2 weeks. Track came off mini skid, chipper chute was pulled sideways and drove up against a tree, tire went flat on the tractor twice. Most of the stuff we were able to fix on the fly. Worst was my guy was driving the dump truck on the highway on ramp, was putting on his seat belt, and smacked the left wheel into the k rail off the road. Broke some stuff in the front end and needed to be towed. 1000 bucks later we are back in business. The lesson is to put on your seat belt prior to putting the vehicle in drive.

We did get all of our jobs done in spite of these things so I'm grateful for that. 

Most of my equipment is older. I feel that I would rather buy stuff outright and pay for the repairs as I go rather than buy new(er) and have monthly payments. These past 2 weeks makes me wonder though... 

that said, most of our mechanical issues were preventable. We run this stuff to the max every day. 

I need to buy a second dump truck. I wonder if its realistic to get a decent f450 or 550 in the 20k range. Would love a crew cab with extended chasis for a larger bed. V10 gas if I can find one. I don't think a 6.7 diesel is in my price range. Want to stay away from 6.0 and 6.4. Most of 7.3s around here are rusty and crusty at this point.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> More stump grinder shine (won't stay that way for long). And some photos to show we're not all fire, bull dust & tall trees growing in a desert.
> 
> 9.4 machine hours over the two afternoons since it arrived, covered it's keep for the first few months. 3-5 mins per stump for medium hardwoods, biggest thus far was 1.5m flush cut (that took a lot longer than 5 minutes). On the fly 4WD, two speed travel & push blade all very useful.
> 
> Don't usually like petrol engines (Stihl saws aside), but I already love this little demon. Has been christened The Gruffalo.


Awesome machine!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tree MDS said:


> Besides, it’s good for us old tree dogs to have a little something to snarl and snap at once in a while.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Lots of mechanical issues that last 2 weeks. Track came off mini skid, chipper chute was pulled sideways and drove up against a tree, tire went flat on the tractor twice. Most of the stuff we were able to fix on the fly. Worst was my guy was driving the dump truck on the highway on ramp, was putting on his seat belt, and smacked the left wheel into the k rail off the road. Broke some stuff in the front end and needed to be towed. 1000 bucks later we are back in business. The lesson is to put on your seat belt prior to putting the vehicle in drive.
> 
> We did get all of our jobs done in spite of these things so I'm grateful for that.
> 
> Most of my equipment is older. I feel that I would rather buy stuff outright and pay for the repairs as I go rather than buy new(er) and have monthly payments. These past 2 weeks makes me wonder though...
> 
> that said, most of our mechanical issues were preventable. We run this stuff to the max every day.
> 
> I need to buy a second dump truck. I wonder if its realistic to get a decent f450 or 550 in the 20k range. Would love a crew cab with extended chasis for a larger bed. V10 gas if I can find one. I don't think a 6.7 diesel is in my price range. Want to stay away from 6.0 and 6.4. Most of 7.3s around here are rusty and crusty at this point.



It's the preventable damage that really annoy's me.

I used to work on the buy outright train of thought, but once something becomes to unreliable find it costs both short term in repairs & long term in less efficiency, capacity to do more demanding jobs, reputation etc. So now have tended towards the finance option with certain machines to bypass some of those headaches.

But when newer equipment get damaged with something easily preventable....

** How easy / hard is it to throw the track back on those Thomas mini's? Quite straightforward with the Vermeer machines, although still hate it when it happens, never a good time.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tree MDS said:


> Here’s a pic of my back up/trimming/under cdl chipper. 2004 250xp with quad rollers, hyd chute and JD 125 diesel. That was my second chipper. We painted it 11 years ago.
> View attachment 991557
> 
> 
> You are so far out of your league in this thread you don’t even have an idea. I for one am losing patience. You come across as annoying and belittling to the work we have spent our entire lives doing… you and that hodge podge beginner setup really should consider going over to the 101 thread for a few years before posting here anymore. Show some respect. You’re just trying (and succeeding at) to be annoying at this point and I think you know that. Put in your time, then come back maybe. Just my two cents. Nobody really wants to hear it.


seems to me, MDS... you got quite a tree operation! nice equipment! ~


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Awesome machine!



Think Vermeer did a good job with this machine for where it's sits in their range. Next model up goes into six figures in Australia.

Hopefully this machine will comfortably cover the type of work I have in mind for it, without tying up too many resources & allowing for some bigger machines to join the fleet.


----------



## Rabid K9

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> seems to me, MDS... you got quite a tree operation! nice equipment! ~



But he doesn't have "those boots"?


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> He said he got it in 2011. It has paid for itself many times by now I'm sure



Yeah, I am over the sticker shock at this point. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> But he doesn't have "those boots"?



Hahaha, you mean Zeke’s Wolverines??


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mikewhite85 said:


> Snowy day today. Back at it tomorrow.
> View attachment 982516


snow pix!!:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DONE! ... all 37 pages 

at first i thot this thread was just another _Off Topic start up!_  but, hardly! glad i came across it. don't usually sign in and start off on New Posts. some awesome work pix! great foto essays on day by day ops! i don't usually get too far off my beaten track... coffee, sign in, shoot the chit here n there... sometimes post up a steak over hot oak coals... etc. but i did find the seriousness of this thread to be quite interesting, even a bit entertaining at times. as i say, no wood, no fires! always takes a flame of some sort to get it going... i see even some flames here in the Pro Section!!!  really liked all the high altitude work! and pix!! great views!! most impressive! i like high altitude work.....



be safe!

_'ooh-rah!'_


----------



## ZinTrees

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, if he don't... i do!


thanks


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha, you mean Zeke’s Wolverines??


we are too fancy for that, I went to a real boot store this time instead of the thrift shop


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> It's the preventable damage that really annoy's me.
> 
> I used to work on the buy outright train of thought, but once something becomes to unreliable find it costs both short term in repairs & long term in less efficiency, capacity to do more demanding jobs, reputation etc. So now have tended towards the finance option with certain machines to bypass some of those headaches.
> 
> But when newer equipment get damaged with something easily preventable....
> 
> ** How easy / hard is it to throw the track back on those Thomas mini's? Quite straightforward with the Vermeer machines, although still hate it when it happens, never a good time.


Wisdom! Thanks. Things to consider. 

The Thomas tracks aren't too difficult when I remember to bring the 21mm Allen socket with me. Takes about 30-45 mins.

Its not a bad machine. I got it pretty cheap before the economy went bonkers. We all like the tractor better though! 

Your stump grinder looks pretty handy!


----------



## Haplo

Took a log load over to the secret dump spot. Have never had to pay to dump wood


----------



## tree MDS

Got this little blast from the past back today. My old favorite #1 200t (I number the saws from oldest to newest. Helps identify which one I want sent up, etc. too). Saw ran perfect, just leaked oil everywhere from where the cases were worn out from the saw scabbard. I hope I can run this for a while without issue now. The on on off switch, plus easy starting is so nice. Of course it’s a genuine ripper too. This is like boss saw of my top-handles , goes with my #1 old school 372xp as favorites.


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Took a log load over to the secret dump spot. Have never had to pay to dump wood
> View attachment 993392
> View attachment 993393



I have a newer chip dump that is like that. Just me and I can dump there whenever I want with no end in foreseeable future. Pretty close too. Nice to be able to always start with an empty truck, even if it means dumping just a quarter or third of a load of chips. That little bit always screws me come 2:00 or whatever the next day.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Got this little blast from the past back today. My old favorite #1 200t (I number the saws from oldest to newest. Helps identify which one I want sent up, etc. too). Saw ran perfect, just leaked oil everywhere from where the cases were worn out from the saw scabbard. I hope I can run this for a while without issue now. The on on off switch, plus easy starting is so nice. Of course it’s a genuine ripper too. This is like boss saw of my top-handles , goes with my #1 old school 372xp as favorites.
> View attachment 993398
> View attachment 993399


my 200 likes to boil gas, and wont start if its been in the sun, does yours do that? itll idle for about 2 sec max then die, and instantly die if you tap the throttle, wont start till you get it back in the AC for a few hours to cool it off
might have something to do with the cold weather shutter (mine is missing, so its getting hot air right into the carb)


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> does yours do that?



No. Never has and never will. Yours probably hates you and hates it’s life.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> No. Never has and never will. Yours probably hates you and hates it’s life.


probably
hell even I hate my life more and more by the day


----------



## Haplo

Maybe Zin trees should go work for MDS for the summer. It would be like a reality TV show. I would watch it


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Maybe Zin trees should go work for MDS for the summer. It would be like a reality TV show. I would watch it


give me a potty lift and a 200 that works
ill get some sh*t on the ground


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Maybe Zin trees should go work for MDS for the summer. It would be like a reality TV show. I would watch it



My experience tells me it wouldn’t get much beyond season 1, episode 1. Lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> My experience tells me it wouldn’t get much beyond season 1, episode 1. Lol.


how is skinny jeans holding up?
seems you like his class A
im surprised you found a millennial that wants to work


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> Took a log load over to the secret dump spot. Have never had to pay to dump wood
> View attachment 993392
> View attachment 993393


Looks like you are running out of room.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> New stump grinder finally delivered Thursday & straight into banked up work. According to the state Vermeer dealer, no sign of the delays on new equipment abating, so hang onto your gear & keep it maintained was his advice. Allegedly first of this model on western side of the country, three more on order, but at least a year out.
> 
> Have been working on ways to improve the viability of adding a new grinder to the fleet & hope this little machine will cover bases for now. So far it's a ripper, only gripes have been the touchy operator presence system & someone stuck one of the control stickers on slightly crooked. Not sure why they bother painting the cutter wheel. And a couple of stickers corners are lifting....
> 
> The important things I guess.
> 
> Slightly trickier than the compact track to crane on & off tool truck, but have worked out a smoother system.


Congratulations k9 taking delivery of shiny equipment is always a great day. It fits in that truck perfectly. I'm surprised some decals are peeling. I usually take all my decals off anyway so they don't crack and look like **** in 3 years. It also let's the paint fade uniformly for when they do peel/crack, you don't have a bright shiny spot where the decal once was. I'll leave the logos but take all safety stickers off.


----------



## Haplo

Helmstein said:


> Looks like you are running out of room.


The landowner burns through the whole pile each winter. Loads his outdoor furnace with his loader to heat five buildings. More space too behind the photo


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Congratulations k9 taking delivery of shiny equipment is always a great day. It fits in that truck perfectly. I'm surprised some decals are peeling. I usually take all my decals off anyway so they don't crack and look like **** in 3 years. It also let's the paint fade uniformly for when they do peel/crack, you don't have a bright shiny spot where the decal once was. I'll leave the logos but take all safety stickers off.


Just a couple I noted - anything within 18" of the grinder wheel always gets slayed on grinders, but one of the side decals corner had lifted & already got dirty, so hard to stick back down. Surprised me as the compact track stickers haven't moved with two years of hard use, aside from scratches. 

Vermeer are quite pared back with decals on this machine overall, could be the labour shortage? Grinder is working overtime tomorrow on a public holiday.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> The landowner burns through the whole pile each winter. Loads his outdoor furnace with his loader to heat five buildings. More space too behind the photo



Bit of a win win. 

Was wondering what the go was there, glad someone is making use of it. No market for firewood in your area?


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> Bit of a win win.
> 
> Was wondering what the go was there, glad someone is making use of it. No market for firewood in your area?


I do sell my excess split wood in the winter but that's a bit of a pain. Planning to start selling bulk cords of logs and unsplit rounds this winter as well.


----------



## tree MDS

Firewood is a waste of time here.

I don’t have the land anyway. If I did I might be able to invest in some more iron and make it a little more deal-able, but even then… it’s still just a pita.

I mean if I sold 20 cords at $240 a cord, that’s $4800. Then you have to chisel all the expenses off that $4800,,, omg, just give me a tree job where I can do what I’m good at! 20 cords,, lol… $4800 gross. No bueno.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Congratulations k9 taking delivery of shiny equipment is always a great day. It fits in that truck perfectly. I'm surprised some decals are peeling. I usually take all my decals off anyway so they don't crack and look like **** in 3 years. It also let's the paint fade uniformly for when they do peel/crack, you don't have a bright shiny spot where the decal once was. I'll leave the logos but take all safety stickers off.



When is your new lift due again? You must be jonesing hard!!


----------



## tree MDS

I am wanting my new lift back too!! Lol. ****ers.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> I am wanting my new lift back too!! Lol. ****ers.



I am thinking I will start getting Skinny Jeans up in a lift soon. He actually kind of offered to go up that Ash on the wraptor Friday. He’s already got the class A and went to public school, so not a misfit retard/oldest American Christian Virgin lol. Actually has a bit of a personality.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m sorry, but if I was looking to purchase arborist work off a guy, I would feel much more comfortable knowing he wasn’t 18 going on 12 and still afraid of girls. These are all things he should have sorted out before he shows up at my door selling arborist work lol. Just saying.,


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I’m sorry, but if I was looking to purchase arborist work off a guy, I would feel much more comfortable knowing he wasn’t 18 going on 12 and still afraid of girls. These are all things he should have sorted out before he shows up at my door selling arborist work lol. Just saying.,


most people think im atleast 19
usually dont believe me when I say 16
and not afraid of girls


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> most people think im atleast 19
> usually dont believe me when I say 16
> and not afraid of girls



Lol they’re probably thinking there’s no way you head could’ve produced that many pimples is just 16 short years lmao.


----------



## ZinTrees

nearly done mowing for the day and my mower drops a valve
had oil when I started, rolled coal doing a hot start earlier, allong with hard start
its 20 years old, made it a long ways but finally died today


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> When is your new lift due again? You must be jonesing hard!!


Well its supposed to be here this week. I emailed the guy in charge of delivery around lunch time to see what the plan is and he didn't get back to me. So your guess is as good as mine. You have to keep on these people it's not like the old days. One of the reason my clients love me, I overly communicate.

In other news I picked up the gas 5.7 v8 19xpc yesterday and ran it for 1/2 hour today. I would say it's cut our chipping time in half and what a beast it is. We were chipping hard dead ash and only alittle chipping barf in-between the truck and chipper. So far I'm really impressed with the gas motor. The recovery is so fast!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I am wanting my new lift back too!! Lol. ****ers.


They should feel really ashamed to keep your lift that long!


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> They should feel really ashamed to keep your lift that long!


just like the saw shop, never say "no rush"


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> They should feel really ashamed to keep your lift that long!



I called Monday and to my surprise they said part came in and it was fixed Saturday. They’re just trying to figure out how to get it back here now. I dunno, at least it’s fixed. Baby steps these days I guess. 

The tech at omme sounded really stressed. Supply chain issues being the main issue. According to him it’s not just them, the other big names are having the same issues. I sympathized, but pointed out that it’s just a shame that it trickles down to the little guy. Oh well.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Well its supposed to be here this week. I emailed the guy in charge of delivery around lunch time to see what the plan is and he didn't get back to me. So your guess is as good as mine. You have to keep on these people it's not like the old days. One of the reason my clients love me, I overly communicate.
> 
> In other news I picked up the gas 5.7 v8 19xpc yesterday and ran it for 1/2 hour today. I would say it's cut our chipping time in half and what a beast it is. We were chipping hard dead ash and only alittle chipping barf in-between the truck and chipper. So far I'm really impressed with the gas motor. The recovery is so fast!



That’s awesome that you’re liking the chipper. They are really something else. Makes it hard for us to use the 250 now. Still very handy, but just you just get spoiled.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> I called Monday and to my surprise they said part came in and it was fixed Saturday. They’re just trying to figure out how to get it back here now. I dunno, at least it’s fixed. Baby steps these days I guess.
> 
> The tech at omme sounded really stressed. Supply chain issues being the main issue. According to him it’s not just them, the other big names are having the same issues. I sympathized, but pointed out that it’s just a shame that it trickles down to the little guy. Oh well.


Now you're a little guy.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> That’s awesome that you’re liking the chipper. They are really something else. Makes it hard for us to use the 250 now. Still very handy, but just you just get spoiled.


I know what you mean. I can belive the power of the hydraulic system. It's really something else. The hoses running to hydro pump are like double the diameter compared to the 1390xp. My favorite part is not having to raise the feed wheel every time a grapple load of brush is being fed. 

I'm glad to hear about the omme. Don't you just love when you call and there like oh ya it was finished Saturday. Wouldn't you have liked a call as soon as it was done. It's not like the old days. Rock on MDS


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> My favorite part is not having to raise the feed wheel


most annoying part of hand feeding, trying to shove a log into there and hold the feed wheel up


----------



## mikewhite85

Couple shots from today's jobs



Rakers gonna rake




My subs big nasty machine




Getting ready to prune these boxelders


----------



## Rabid K9

That is some serious team raking!! Bloody hate raking, but we all have to do it.

Had one guy (Dutch) on third day with me, was asking when would teach him to climb. Then he tried to feed one of my climbers (had two guys up & was on ground keeping an eye on him) ropes in the chipper. Had to do a frantic run & dive top stop the feed wheels. Rope was touching tray.

And he was the most pathetic raker ever, looked like had asked him to eat dog poo when requested to clean up as we moved to next tree, tea bagged two rakes around all afternoon, was lucky if he got one wheelbarrow of material together. When the Dolph Lundgren got out the tree after nearly have his climbing line fed in, going through the chipper would have been a better outcome for the Dutchy.

Third day was his last day.

Beast of a trailer mounted grinder. Turbo diesel Rayco?

Working on a piece rate, new stump grinder is turning over a higher machine hour rate then a full crew at present. Either am charging too much for grinding or not enough for a crew, but either way am very happy with it so far. Just the fuel tank is a little small, being petrol absolutely chews through fuel & can't top it up from trucks like other diesel machinery, would prefer not to carry extra straight fuel around.


----------



## tree MDS

More fun on the lake.


----------



## tree MDS

And when there is no crane access..


----------



## dbl612

looks pretty open to me


----------



## mikewhite85

Bought this today to eventually become a second (larger) chip truck. Will get rid of the staked sides and have a steel chip body fabricated.

That said I'm considering finding a medium duty log loader to mount between the cab and dump bed. I could have a removable chip top like the MDS!

In my 5 minute search for log loaders on Google all I could find were full size log truck loaders that start at about 5000 pounds. What brands make a smaller style for an under cdl truck? This is an f650.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> looks pretty open to me



Believe me, if I thought it was possible I would’ve had you guys there. We had two guys with two poles saws simultaneously holding up set after set of wires to get the bucket in and that’s 12’ 9” and short. It’s a nightmare in there. This job is like a good ass kicking, it just keeps coming. I hate this place. Lol… could always be worse though, I suppose.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 994605
> 
> Bought this today to eventually become a second (larger) chip truck. Will get rid of the staked sides and have a steel chip body fabricated.
> 
> That said I'm considering finding a medium duty log loader to mount between the cab and dump bed. I could have a removable chip top like the MDS!
> 
> In my 5 minute search for log loaders on Google all I could find were full size log truck loaders that start at about 5000 pounds. What brands make a smaller style for an under cdl truck? This is an f650.



Nice truck!

It’s hard to try and put together that one truck that does everything. Then when you talk about under cdl, well it gets even more difficult… unless you wanna carry two logs.

You should get some more cdl’s in house. Amazingly we have two class A’s and a b again now. If my other guy ever gets out of jail we’ll really be moving in the right direction lol.


----------



## epicklein22

Some storm work from yesterday. Didn’t do much damage to the garage, pretty interesting the way it fell and wedged it’s self in the trunk. 

It was a super tight fit to get the bucket truck between the house and the neighbors fence. Ended up breaking a rotten post when dismantling the fence. Pregnant neighbor came over a while later to see the action. She was very nice; happy to see the client getting the tree off her garage. Then her husband came over and freaked out when he saw the fence. Basically tell him we’re gonna fix it and to not worry. He belittles the client and yells at his prego wife. About an hour later he comes back over, apologizes for being a clown and offers to take all the wood. Some people are unreal.


----------



## tree MDS

These ****ing weeds. Took this first cut from the scraggler on the far left. MDS style, baby. Lol. Almost thought I was gonna have to put on the grcs and lift it when we lowered the butt, but we had about a good 6” off the roof still.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice little Friday tree killing high going anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

One more I forgot.


----------



## tree MDS

We get all the big nasties nobody else wants to do lmao.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> We get all the big nasties nobody else wants to do lmao.


no profit for 12 mexicans, 4 chippers and 2 cranes on the jobs we do


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> no profit for 12 mexicans, 4 chippers and 2 cranes on the jobs we do



Nope. But hopefully at least Pa can afford some new home spun cloth diapers for you. Lol,, extra petite.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> extra petite.


understatement of the f***ing year right here!


----------



## bck

HI-RANGER


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Nice truck!
> 
> It’s hard to try and put together that one truck that does everything. Then when you talk about under cdl, well it gets even more difficult… unless you wanna carry two logs.
> 
> You should get some more cdl’s in house. Amazingly we have two class A’s and a b again now. If my other guy ever gets out of jail we’ll really be moving in the right direction lol.


I'll get there eventually!


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> understatement of the f***ing year right here!



And you need to come back after you’ve had your first… er, “tree”.


----------



## mikewhite85

Couple big norway spruce. Nice when you have room to fell. Chipped and cleaned up by lunch thirty.


----------



## ZinTrees

crane company cancelled, we picked up (and did) another job on the way home, 5 removals, and 3 prunes, picked up 2 more after we left, for next week
all in all a good day


----------



## Haplo

Why did they cancel?


----------



## ZinTrees

poplar I posted had a shed, underground propane tank, and a septic tank under it, with a cavity at the bottom and no bucket truck access


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Why did they cancel


they have 2 operators that they allow to do tree work, operator A went out of town, operator B's dad had a heart attack and operator B had to make a flight out of state
pissed me off, we showed up at 7am, got the trees surrounding the driveway trimmed back so the crane would fit, half hour after the crane is scheduled to arrive I call and he is like "yeah we lost your phone number and I had to leave, sorry about that but yeah I wont show up"


----------



## Helmstein

Potty lift showed up Friday. While unloading, I raised the jib while the roll back truck had the lift at an angle causing the tracks to lock and not allowing me to unload. (I did the one thing you should not do while unloading-Pilot Error)This was due to the basket not remaining level while the jib was being raised with machine on a steep slope. 45 min with tech support and they were able to talk me through the process on manually resetting the basket to level. If I wasn't so stressed out, I would have been able to do this in a quarter of the time. Up equip definitely earned my respect that day!

Of course two units were being delivered to the same address and I was the first to unload. It held the semi truck up and the roll off truck up for an extra hour. 

After all the shenanigans, I trailored it straight to the job site and banged out a 2 hour job. It took half the time compared to climbing the trees. 

So far I'm impressed!

I'll try to get some pictures Monday at work.


----------



## Helmstein

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 994705
> 
> 
> Some storm work from yesterday. Didn’t do much damage to the garage, pretty interesting the way it fell and wedged it’s self in the trunk.
> 
> It was a super tight fit to get the bucket truck between the house and the neighbors fence. Ended up breaking a rotten post when dismantling the fence. Pregnant neighbor came over a while later to see the action. She was very nice; happy to see the client getting the tree off her garage. Then her husband came over and freaked out when he saw the fence. Basically tell him we’re gonna fix it and to not worry. He belittles the client and yells at his prego wife. About an hour later he comes back over, apologizes for being a clown and offers to take all the wood. Some people are unreal.


Sounds like the husband was either having a really bad day or he's just an a** hole. 

Looks like a technical job. Those are my favorite. Well done!


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Potty lift showed up Friday. While unloading, I raised the jib while the roll back truck had the lift at an angle causing the tracks to lock and not allowing me to unload. (I did the one thing you should not do while unloading-Pilot Error)This was due to the basket not remaining level while the jib was being raised with machine on a steep slope. 45 min with tech support and they were able to talk me through the process on manually resetting the basket to level. If I wasn't so stressed out, I would have been able to do this in a quarter of the time. Up equip definitely earned my respect that day!
> 
> Of course two units were being delivered to the same address and I was the first to unload. It held the semi truck up and the roll off truck up for an extra hour.
> 
> After all the shenanigans, I trailored it straight to the job site and banged out a 2 hour job. It took half the time compared to climbing the trees.
> 
> So far I'm impressed!
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures Monday at work.



Yeah, that whole learning curve with new equipment can be stressful for sure. I know with my Omme’s there’s a lot of little things you need to remember and become familiar with. Just stupid little stuff in hindsight, but if you don’t know, you don’t know. I still forget to hit the knob/lever to switch from transport to basket probably 50% of the time and have to have the ground guy do it for me.

It’s amazing how proficient I’ve become at leveling them compared to the beginning too. I remember times on crazy slopes or whatever that used to get me all stressed that now are like tying my boots. 

Congratulations on the new machine(s)! It’s a really big step forward that will surely pay off for you guys.


----------



## Helmstein

There is definitely a learning curve and I definitely got the fast tracked learning curve right off the bat. 

We just got the one unit. Me and another tree guy bought units at the same time to get a 1.5% discount each. It worked out well. 

I bet setting up on a slope will be interesting. 

Thanks MDS. LOVING THE POTTY LIFT LIFE!


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> I bet setting up on a slope will be interesting.


if I recall these spider lifts have quite the outrigger reach?
might want some good size 4x4's for cribbing and to make "mats" out of (lay side by side to spread load on soft ground) 
no idea what a good length would be for your setup, maybe 4-6ft?


----------



## tree MDS

More rigging with the MDS. We whacked and stacked this thing with the quickness. Sorry, no wood pics.

I got my new omme back too. Not bad for a Monday.


----------



## tree MDS

Another nice little technical tree on the way out of this place. Omg. Gonna be nice to run around doing some regular jobs. Crew is in good shape now anyway.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Another nice little technical tree on the way out of this place. Omg. Gonna be nice to run around doing some regular jobs. Crew is in good shape now anyway.
> View attachment 995928
> View attachment 995929
> View attachment 995930
> View attachment 995931
> View attachment 995932


Two lifts are bad ass. Looks like you guys are kicking some serious ass. I'm glad everything is clicking for you guys. Looks like fun.


----------



## Helmstein

Getting to know the lift better everyday. Its really working out deploying directly off the trailor. Its quick and im looking forward to doing some serious tree work over the summer. The biggest take away is how I feel the next morning, Fresh and ready to kick some tree ass like MDS would say!

This is a friend's trailor I'm borrowing, not sure what I will get but the split tilt deck is nice.


----------



## Haplo

I did the 30 minute training on the easy lift 87-48aj today. Will be trying it out for a removal on Monday


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> I did the 30 minute training on the easy lift 87-48aj today. Will be trying it out for a removal on Monday
> 
> View attachment 996310


It's an amazing peice of equipment. Let me know what you think. There are definitely some quirks but I'm sure all the lifts have some.

That lift looks brand new!

Good luck with Mondays removal!


----------



## Haplo

Yes the company I rent from just got this a few months ago. It seems to have a ton of sensors but I'm sure that adds to the safety of it. Quirks like you can't telescope the lower boom up if the upper boom is telescoped at all, so if you need more height you first have to retract the upper boom all the way in. 
I like how compact it is


----------



## Haplo

Helmstein said:


> Its really working out deploying directly off the trailor. Its quick


That does sound like an advantage when you add up all the time saved not loading and unloading


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> It's an amazing peice of equipment. Let me know what you think. There are definitely some quirks but I'm sure all the lifts have some.
> 
> That lift looks brand new!
> 
> Good luck with Mondays removal!



I’m sure they all have their quirks. That’s why I bought the second omme. I figure the devil you know is better than the devil you don’t.

When the Omme guy was out dropping off the new one the other day and installing a new basket rotation motor on the older one, we got talking for a bit. He said the last two omme 2750’s he recently delivered both went to people that already had one and wanted them as a backup. Made me feel slightly more sane anyway. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruning and removing some trees on the town green. Getting ready for the annual summer festival. On Saturday we will be using the bucket to hoist a massive American flag over over parade route on main st.

Here's a shot from last year


----------



## tree MDS

I gotta get one of those flags!!!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I gotta get one of those flags!!!


I think it's this one! 20x30


https://www.amazon.com/FlagSource-Certified-PolyExtra-Polyester-Embroidered/dp/B073V2VNPC/ref=sr_1_9?crid=29BZ3WCBILNRO&keywords=massive%2Bamerican%2Bflag&qid=1655489379&sprefix=massive%2Bameric%2Caps%2C77&sr=8-9&th=1


----------



## Haplo

What sort of wire did you hoist it with?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> I think it's this one! 20x30
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/FlagSource-Certified-PolyExtra-Polyester-Embroidered/dp/B073V2VNPC/ref=sr_1_9?crid=29BZ3WCBILNRO&keywords=massive%2Bamerican%2Bflag&qid=1655489379&sprefix=massive%2Bameric%2Caps%2C77&sr=8-9&th=1



$880 for a flag is a lot of dough. Be nice to have though. I think I need some more plywood to go with the mini giant/lift setup first. 

Nice tracking on one sheet with that setup now. Not sure I’d do it on a wet, real nice lawn, but for the average dried out/half ass lawn I can get by. It’s the lift that needs the “plyboard”, not the giant. That thing is like a golf cart.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> What sort of wire did you hoist it with?


Climbing line! We put carabiners as hooks in the grommets.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> $880 for a flag is a lot of dough. Be nice to have though. I think I need some more plywood to go with the mini giant/lift setup first.
> 
> Nice tracking on one sheet with that setup now. Not sure I’d do it on a wet, real nice lawn, but for the average dried out/half ass lawn I can get by. It’s the lift that needs the “plyboard”, not the giant. That thing is like a golf cart.


Have you considered the arbotmats from AA equipment, we got 18 last year and haven't looked back. The biggest benefit are the handles built. We use a sling girth hitched around them to move 12 at a time. 

We have left them on a lawn for 2 days with no burnt lawn.

We used plywood for a year before switching over to these.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m still not sold on the mats, even though they are temping. I am like the plywood king. After 20 years or so of dealing with it, it’s down to pretty much a science.

I’m pretty sure standard black mats and plywood can be left down for three days without burn (in ideal conditions). I think the white (clear) ones boast four days (from memory).

One time I burned a lawn after a day and a half, but that was because it was like 100 degrees out and it had just rained before we put it down and after we pulled the wood up I left a guy with the blower to stand the grass back up while I went for the log truck, but it ran out of gas right away. I think it only took like 40 minutes baking in that sun plastered down like that to kill it (steam was coming off it when we got back lol). I noticed it a few days later driving by. It came back pretty quickly, of course, but I still felt bad. Live and learn. Now we make sure we hit it up with the blower immediately.


----------



## tree MDS

I’ve been teaching my new kid to do quite a bit over the last month or whatever it’s been. Have him running the mini giant a little, even loading it (forks bucket and claw) in the dump trailer and tying it down. Showed him how to grease the lift yesterday too. Seems like a good kid. Like I said, public schooled, so not all namby pamby and petunia like lol.

Really happy about the way he’s just flowed in naturally. I was thinking I was going to have a hard time replacing the last one when he left me like that, but me and the other guy both agree that this is a much better fit. 

Now I’m supposed to write a letter and fax it to my old ground guy’s parole officer before his upcoming hearing stating that he has a job when he gets out, etc. Definitely feels like owning a tree service lately lol.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I’m still not sold on the mats, even though they are temping. I am like the plywood king. After 20 years or so of dealing with it, it’s down to pretty much a science.
> 
> I’m pretty sure standard black mats and plywood can be left down for three days without burn (in ideal conditions). I think the white (clear) ones boast four days (from memory).
> 
> One time I burned a lawn after a day and a half, but that was because it was like 100 degrees out and it had just rained before we put it down and after we pulled the wood up I left a guy with the blower to stand the grass back up while I went for the log truck, but it ran out of gas right away. I think it only took like 40 minutes baking in that sun plastered down like that to kill it (steam was coming off it when we got back lol). I noticed it a few days later driving by. It came back pretty quickly, of course, but I still felt bad. Live and learn. Now we make sure we hit it up with the blower immediately.


Ya MDS if it ain't broke don't fix it. The other pro I forgot to mention is they slide very easily against each other. Plywood tends to grab one another.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I’ve been teaching my new kid to do quite a bit over the last month or whatever it’s been. Have him running the mini giant a little, even loading it (forks bucket and claw) in the dump trailer and tying it down. Showed him how to grease the lift yesterday too. Seems like a good kid. Like I said, public schooled, so not all namby pamby and petunia like lol.
> 
> Really happy about the way he’s just flowed in naturally. I was thinking I was going to have a hard time replacing the last one when he left me like that, but me and the other guy both agree that this is a much better fit.
> 
> Now I’m supposed to write a letter and fax it to my old ground guy’s parole officer before his upcoming hearing stating that he has a job when he gets out, etc. Definitely feels like owning a tree service lately lol.


Glad to hear your plugging right along. New guys are always a question mark if they will work out.


----------



## Helmstein

MDS did I ever tell you about the avant 528 lug nut tie downs that make securing the giant down on a trailor a breeze. It also gives a great low tie in point for getting the machine unstuck if you ever really get it buried. I think they were $300 for 4


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Ya MDS if it ain't broke don't fix it. The other pro I forgot to mention is they slide very easily against each other. Plywood tends to grab one another.



See, that’s part of why I like plywood, because it sticks together. There’s two stacks of 24 good sheets under there and one stack of like 14 “**** sheets” (retired) for dropping stuff on. I can telescope Pa giant and pull them off with the bucket without unhooking the tilt deck trailer. I’m in the process of implementing a smaller system to go with the ram and mini/dump trailer, just haven’t wanted to spring for more wood yet.


----------



## Helmstein

Ya with those plastic mats they are like ice. They would never stack like that. You wouldn't be able to transport them like that. It's funny what works for me doesn't work for someone else. That's why I like these forms, you learn a lot.


----------



## Haplo

Worked 11 hours today grinding stumps with a rayco rg55, a good bit of that was drive time between jobs


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Ya with those plastic mats they are like ice. They would never stack like that. You wouldn't be able to transport them like that. It's funny what works for me doesn't work for someone else. That's why I like these forms, you learn a lot.



They’d be a lot heavier too, even if they were forced to stick together, say with D rings and a couple straps. Lifting them out would still be an issue. So I guess that’s pretty much the main reasons I stick with plywood. There are more too, of course… like using the **** sheets to shim over roots, etc.


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> Worked 11 hours today grinding stumps with a rayco rg55, a good bit of that was drive time between jobs


Saturdays are for stump grinding.


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Worked 11 hours today grinding stumps with a rayco rg55, a good bit of that was drive time between jobs



Damn. You like that machine?

I sold four days work and am waiting to hear on another real promising weeks worth of work we come highly recommended for. Got another four day tree customer marking his stumps for CBYD and all that in order too. Plus I got the old groundy’s parole hearing letter pretty much worked out. Not a bad Saturday overall. And I still had time to **** off here lol.


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS plans to have teeth in this game for a long time. I got just the dogs to do it with too. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, at least our waterspout on the ass of tree work has disappeared,,, oh crap, not supposed to acknowledge the absence!! Lol.

It has been nice though.


----------



## Haplo

tree MDS said:


> You like that machine?


It's nice. Better than the stx 38 for not much extra and the 38 does not have a push blade. Wanted to run the 165t but that was out 3 weeks


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> It's nice. Better than the stx 38 for not much extra and the 38 does not have a push blade. Wanted to run the 165t but that was out 3 weeks



Good for you on testing them before you buy!! I wish I had the patience!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Hey, at least our waterspout on the ass of tree work has disappeared,,, oh crap, not supposed to acknowledge the absence!! Lol.
> 
> It has been nice though.


nah im here, just gained enough sense to not give input to the ****wit we call "quesadilla"


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Ya with those plastic mats they are like ice. They would never stack like that. You wouldn't be able to transport them like that. It's funny what works for me doesn't work for someone else. That's why I like these forms, you learn a lot.



Don't run many mats, but do like the 19mm formply (with the black anti-stick coating), not sure what you guys would call it.

Slides, easy to clean, durable. Not cheap for new sheets, but can be salvaged from large concrete builds. Damn slippery though, good for turning skid steer on but treacherous underfoot.

Have my limited collection on the tipper trailer for tomorrows job, it's a whole another equipment item to load & get to the job.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> MDS did I ever tell you about the avant 528 lug nut tie downs that make securing the giant down on a trailor a breeze. It also gives a great low tie in point for getting the machine unstuck if you ever really get it buried. I think they were $300 for 4



Do they make them for other wheeled machines?

Trying to come up with a faster system for craning the stump grinder on & off truck. Has no crane point on machine, so currently basket slinging, but it's an awkward shape, with hoses everywhere underneath. Being able to lift off lugs nuts on each corner could be an option.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> Worked 11 hours today grinding stumps with a rayco rg55, a good bit of that was drive time between jobs



What do you think the return per machine hour was on a day like that?

Asking because am still fine tuning way run my grinder, so far has been pretty good, but feeling like am charging to much some of the time, too little other times.

Nature of tree works I guess.


----------



## Rabid K9

Not many photos lately, getting into winter in earnest, often raining, generally running out of light, keep leaving camera bag behind.

Dealing with lots of manky marri last couple weeks, decay, root uplift, storm damage etc etc.

Usually the Mansons get all the nerve wracking ones.

So we just potter around the edges with our kindergarten skills & known unknowns....


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> What do you think the return per machine hour was on a day like that?


It ended up being about $330 USD / machine hour. 


tree MDS said:


> Good for you on testing them before you buy!! I wish I had the patience!!


The rg55 does seem to be a much better value over the stx38, the problem is I am starting to get spoiled on the 165t, it gets the job done so much faster, but its an extra 40k on the price tag. 

But what I really want is a pre emissions rayco rg100 good luck finding one of those


----------



## Haplo

Helmstein said:


> We always stage all brush and then machine feed it as fast as we can. Most days the chipper is only running less than an hour


I've been adopting this mentality lately, thinking in terms of productive machine hours. Very useful


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> It ended up being about $330 USD / machine hour.
> 
> The rg55 does seem to be a much better value over the stx38, the problem is I am starting to get spoiled on the 165t, it gets the job done so much faster, but its an extra 40k on the price tag.
> 
> But what I really want is a pre emissions rayco rg100 good luck finding one of those



That’s good going.

Have been averaging around that rate per machine hour (in AUD), so far has been providing good ROI. Coming to jobs now where grind the stump/s on the day, is good for efficiency. Had a big acacia the other day, was still going through chipper & had already started on stump.


----------



## Rabid K9

Has really grown on me the Vermeer 382. Super stable working on slippery slope. Never says no with four wheel drive engaged.

Good example of an afternoon from last week. Vermeer skid was rolled on the slope beneath these leggy tuarts earlier in year (inexperienced operator pulling out hanger with rigid grapple). Stumpy chugged across, down & up the slope without a worry, getting all the stumps left from previous thinning. While the guys knocked down this declining tree above driveway, blasted out stumps on house terrace, by the time they were turning truck around, was down grinding the trees they just dropped.

Got 25 hours out of first teeth rotation.

Job this week will be craning tree out & stumpy in, not a big tree at all, but will be a quick way to deal with it.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> MDS did I ever tell you about the avant 528 lug nut tie downs that make securing the giant down on a trailor a breeze. It also gives a great low tie in point for getting the machine unstuck if you ever really get it buried. I think they were $300 for 4



I think I need that link you posted up to the purple mattress seat cushion of whatever it was a while back more first. That thing is a little brutal on long bumpy runs for sure. You’re right, a suspension seat would’ve been key.


----------



## Helmstein

You will thank me later. It's grippy so it doesn't slide all around. 

Purple Simply Seat Cushion |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CKMP24E?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> You will thank me later. It's grippy so it doesn't slide all around.
> 
> Purple Simply Seat Cushion |... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CKMP24E?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share



Yeah, the cushion sounds like a much cooler option than the other alternative, which would probably be a sports bra lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Got my old ground guys letter to the PO all set for him today. Glad that’s off my plate!

Looking forward to getting my favorite rope guy back soon. He’ll be running the little giant right off too. Already has experience with operating equipment from construction, paving, etc.

When he called to ask me about the letter thing last week, one of the things he said was he hoped I still had his hat and that he “couldn’t wait to get back on the comms and start talking ****”. lol. That’s one of the things I’ve really been missing. We used to just laugh out asses off all day while doing this ****.


----------



## mikewhite85

Fun project from Saturday. Had fun with the rigging!



My wife and kids are heading to my in laws for a week today. Lots of projects to do.


----------



## Haplo

I really like this lift, better than the bucket truck for sure


----------



## tree MDS

It’s so strange to me to see a lift with that bucket truck looking elbow an lower boom. 

Glad you guys are liking them!! 

I’ve been using my bucket a lot lately. That thing really is like a Cadillac. So fun to whoop up trees with (when if makes sense).


----------



## bck

Haplo said:


> I really like this lift, better than the bucket truck for sure
> View attachment 997390
> View attachment 997395
> View attachment 997396
> View attachment 997397
> View attachment 997398


Depends on the bucket ? What were you running ?


----------



## bck

Haplo said:


> I really like this lift, better than the bucket truck for sure
> View attachment 997390
> View attachment 997395
> View attachment 997396
> View attachment 997397
> View attachment 997398


Never mind just saw the bucket. No offense , anything is better than running a forestry unit .


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> I really like this lift, better than the bucket truck for sure
> View attachment 997390
> View attachment 997395
> View attachment 997396
> View attachment 997397
> View attachment 997398


Looks like Lancaster county! Glad you're liking the easylift.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Looks like Lancaster county! Glad you're liking the easylift.



Beautiful country. I love it down there. That’s where I bought my giants.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Beautiful country. I love it down there. That’s where I bought my giants.


Why not Newtown Power Equip? Don't they sell Giant?


----------



## mikewhite85

So I have a contract to do an insane crane job on Monday next week at a high school in New York for a construction company. We've been in contract for about 2 months. I'm pretty excited about it.

Today their admin assistant emailed us and said all workers need to have taken a 10 hour osha course to do the job. No mention of this in the contract. I looked up the course online. It's 60 bucks per person times a 6 man crew (including myself).

I'm not worried about the 360 bucks. I'm concerned about how I'm going to A. fit in 10 hours of time in this busy week and B. Pay my guys to take the class for 10-11 hours.

If I play my cards right and the weather doesn't mess us up, I think we can reshuffle our schedule by Friday, and go from 7am-6pm watching the videos with a couple short breaks. We'll already be at 40 hours for the week by thursday night so all day friday will be overtime. 

Here's the cost to me. 

5 guys cost me approx 115 per hour gross wages. Plus 25% work comp and payroll taxes, times 1.5 for overtime for 11 hours, it comes out to close to $2400

What would you guys do in this situation? I could be making over 4k doing residential tree jobs on Friday. Instead I'm going to have to push that aside and pay my guys to take a mandatory class. 

It IS a lucrative job. Here are my options

1. Eat it. I want more jobs with this company and I want to keep them happy
2. Ask them to pay for the class (360) plus the 11hour labor cost (2400).
3. Since I'm missing out on work we could be doing, charge them 4k plus the 360.

What would you guys do? I'm generally a bit passive but would I be unreasonable to kindly but firmly ask for option 3?


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> So I have a contract to do an insane crane job on Monday next week at a high school in New York for a construction company. We've been in contract for about 2 months. I'm pretty excited about it.
> 
> Today their admin assistant emailed us and said all workers need to have taken a 10 hour osha course to do the job. No mention of this in the contract. I looked up the course online. It's 60 bucks per person times a 6 man crew (including myself).
> 
> I'm not worried about the 360 bucks. I'm concerned about how I'm going to A. fit in 10 hours of time in this busy week and B. Pay my guys to take the class for 10-11 hours.
> 
> If I play my cards right and the weather doesn't mess us up, I think we can reshuffle our schedule by Friday, and go from 7am-6pm watching the videos with a couple short breaks. We'll already be at 40 hours for the week by thursday night so all day friday will be overtime.
> 
> Here's the cost to me.
> 
> 5 guys cost me approx 115 per hour gross wages. Plus 25% work comp and payroll taxes, times 1.5 for overtime for 11 hours, it comes out to close to $2400
> 
> What would you guys do in this situation? I could be making over 4k doing residential tree jobs on Friday. Instead I'm going to have to push that aside and pay my guys to take a mandatory class.
> 
> It IS a lucrative job. Here are my options
> 
> 1. Eat it. I want more jobs with this company and I want to keep them happy
> 2. Ask them to pay for the class (360) plus the 11hour labor cost (2400).
> 3. Since I'm missing out on work we could be doing, charge them 4k plus the 360.
> 
> What would you guys do? I'm generally a bit passive but would I be unreasonable to kindly but firmly ask for option 3?


if there isnt mention of this course in the contract, then I would tell them 1: we arent taking it and losing the money, and 2: if thats an issue find someone else to do the job

im not a lawyer, but have dealt with similar a few times so far, no shame in walking away


----------



## Helmstein

They are horrible to deal with when it comes to service and warranty work. The first year I had my giant, newtown power had my 254t for almost 10 weeks over that year. Everytime it would go there it would be minimum 2-3 weeks. 

Also when I finally pulled the trigger on the giant they charged me 2 grand over the quoted price. I prefer Mte equipment. 


mikewhite85 said:


> Why not Newtown Power Equip? Don't they sell Giant?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Why not Newtown Power Equip? Don't they sell Giant?



I have no interest in whatever they’re selling. No interest in buying anything from them in particular other than maybe a hard hat or saw scabbard. They’re a bunch of crybabies from my experiences. I buy things from people I like, not the pushy regional salesman. **** that.


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> I really like this lift, better than the bucket truck for sure
> View attachment 997390
> View attachment 997395
> View attachment 997396
> View attachment 997397
> View attachment 997398


I'm glad you like the easy lift aswell. It's a great machine and definitely a weapon in the right hands. Takes a good week to get used to the controls but once you do you, will be running them from behind your back. We just past the 30 hr mark. Although it came with 10hrs on it.


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> What would you guys do? I'm generally a bit passive but would I be unreasonable to kindly but firmly ask for option 3?


At least submit a change order



ZinTrees said:


> 1: we arent taking it and losing the money, and 2: if thats an issue find someone else to do the job


That's not how contacts work


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> At least submit a change order
> 
> 
> That's not how contacts work


they want something that isnt written in the contract, so its not valid and was never agreed upon
if the course was never in the contract there is no legal binding agreement to take the course, from my experience if someone does something like that it will never be the last time they do it to you


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> they want something that isnt written in the contract, so its not valid


The contract is valid, additions to the contract are not unless its about compliance with law

If they tried to add a tree, you would not be legally bound to do that extra work, but you would be bound to the original contract


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> The contract is valid, additions to the contract are not unless its about compliance with law
> 
> If they tried to add a tree, you would not be legally bound to do that extra work, but you would be bound to the original contract


is the osha course in the original contract? no? then his employees dont have to take it


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> So I have a contract to do an insane crane job on Monday next week at a high school in New York for a construction company. We've been in contract for about 2 months. I'm pretty excited about it.
> 
> Today their admin assistant emailed us and said all workers need to have taken a 10 hour osha course to do the job. No mention of this in the contract. I looked up the course online. It's 60 bucks per person times a 6 man crew (including myself).
> 
> I'm not worried about the 360 bucks. I'm concerned about how I'm going to A. fit in 10 hours of time in this busy week and B. Pay my guys to take the class for 10-11 hours.
> 
> If I play my cards right and the weather doesn't mess us up, I think we can reshuffle our schedule by Friday, and go from 7am-6pm watching the videos with a couple short breaks. We'll already be at 40 hours for the week by thursday night so all day friday will be overtime.
> 
> Here's the cost to me.
> 
> 5 guys cost me approx 115 per hour gross wages. Plus 25% work comp and payroll taxes, times 1.5 for overtime for 11 hours, it comes out to close to $2400
> 
> What would you guys do in this situation? I could be making over 4k doing residential tree jobs on Friday. Instead I'm going to have to push that aside and pay my guys to take a mandatory class.
> 
> It IS a lucrative job. Here are my options
> 
> 1. Eat it. I want more jobs with this company and I want to keep them happy
> 2. Ask them to pay for the class (360) plus the 11hour labor cost (2400).
> 3. Since I'm missing out on work we could be doing, charge them 4k plus the 360.
> 
> What would you guys do? I'm generally a bit passive but would I be unreasonable to kindly but firmly ask for option 3?



Expecting the company managing the project would understand the contractor mobilisation costs.

Personally, would aim to negotiate a compromise in your favour & also set somewhat of a line for future negotiations.

Option one lets them push you around, you can be sure the company has a large sub-contractor margin.

Option three may be construed as pushing a bit too far.

Would probably angle for costs, plus approx 50% of lost turnover (somewhere around $3-3500) due to short notice & variation in contract scope. Did you have something written into your side of the contract to cover variations? That way you show them you are willing to flexible & adaptable to achieve tasks, but you are also running a business & need to make a profit to continue offering the service they require.

I would also aim to be directly dealing with the contractor manager or like, rather than through a third party like admin, who will be no doubt following a black & white script.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> if there isnt mention of this course in the contract, then I would tell them 1: we arent taking it and losing the money, and 2: if thats an issue find someone else to do the job
> 
> im not a lawyer, but have dealt with similar a few times so far, no shame in walking away



With all due respect Zin, some more experience & skin in the game might be useful here.

Mike is also considering the longer term, along with a number of employees relying on his decisions.

Negotiating & adjusting to the challenges of business are important, walking away is the soft & arguably worst option here. It's a perfect opportunity to set a level for a potentially ongoing commercial relationship.


----------



## mikewhite85

Thanks for the help guys. 

They agreed to pay us at cost for 2800. We've had a very good week so far so I'm ok with not making money on the training. Probably good for us anyway! Friday will be a long day watching osha videos!

I definitely would not have wanted to walk out on this project. Craning out 7 trees in a court yard.... and craning in 2 stump grinders. It's gonna be fun! I actually hired a photographer for it and will be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> They agreed to pay us at cost for 2800. We've had a very good week so far so I'm ok with not making money on the training. Probably good for us anyway! Friday will be a long day watching osha videos!
> 
> I definitely would not have wanted to walk out on this project. Craning out 7 trees in a court yard.... and craning in 2 stump grinders. It's gonna be fun! I actually hired a photographer for it and will be sure to post some pics.


Sounds like a blast!


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> They agreed to pay us at cost for 2800. We've had a very good week so far so I'm ok with not making money on the training. Probably good for us anyway! Friday will be a long day watching osha videos!
> 
> I definitely would not have wanted to walk out on this project. Craning out 7 trees in a court yard.... and craning in 2 stump grinders. It's gonna be fun! I actually hired a photographer for it and will be sure to post some pics.


having employees complete an osha 10 course is standard procedure for all federal and most municipal projects today. kind of like having a drivers license.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Glad you did not listen to a young kid with a 'know it all' attitude,,lol
Jeff


----------



## mike515

Did a fun thing today. Ran our larger crane with a guy in the bucket who has never done crane work that big before. He was ready. He's spend plenty of time in the bucket, he's worked with our smaller crane, he's ran the smaller crane from the ground. It was his day and I was on the crane. He is a guy with a really laid-back, calm demeanor and he does good work. 

But...our conversation after his first hour or so up there: (we took a little break)

Me: So what do you think about your first time moving some bigger stuff?
Him: I've never trusted someone so much in my entire life! It's f*cking scary but it's exhilarating! I love it!

Then some of our other guys pulled up on our job site from another crane job site. They asked him how he was doing and he said he just about sh*t his pants up there a couple of times but he was ready to get back up there.

That's the spirit! It might get scary but we've been doing this for a long time and we aren't going to let you get hurt. 

Fun, fun day. I love craning trees. Literally half the time I spend on job sites is running cranes. The other half is doing grunt work to get the jobs done.


----------



## ZinTrees

mike515 said:


> Did a fun thing today. Ran our larger crane with a guy in the bucket who has never done crane work that big before. He was ready. He's spend plenty of time in the bucket, he's worked with our smaller crane, he's ran the smaller crane from the ground. It was his day and I was on the crane. He is a guy with a really laid-back, calm demeanor and he does good work.
> 
> But...our conversation after his first hour or so up there: (we took a little break)
> 
> Me: So what do you think about your first time moving some bigger stuff?
> Him: I've never trusted someone so much in my entire life! It's f*cking scary but it's exhilarating! I love it!
> 
> Then some of our other guys pulled up on our job site from another crane job site. They asked him how he was doing and he said he just about sh*t his pants up there a couple of times but he was ready to get back up there.
> 
> That's the spirit! It might get scary but we've been doing this for a long time and we aren't going to let you get hurt.
> 
> Fun, fun day. I love craning trees. Literally half the time I spend on job sites is running cranes. The other half is doing grunt work to get the jobs done.


we got the crane re-scheduled for the dead oak ive been planning, after explaining the situation (another guy called and told them not to show up, I upset him by telling him he cant show up to my job and "train me" and demand money, when in reality he will tell me to stay on the ground and do the tree himself and demand half the pay)
im a little nervous, especially because this crane company (only one in town that even answers the phone) refuses to use comms, its all hand signals, atleast there is nothing stopping us from using them


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> we got the crane re-scheduled for the dead oak ive been planning, after explaining the situation (another guy called and told them not to show up, I upset him by telling him he cant show up to my job and "train me" and demand money, when in reality he will tell me to stay on the ground and do the tree himself and demand half the pay)
> im a little nervous, especially because this crane company (only one in town that even answers the phone) refuses to use comms, its all hand signals, atleast there is nothing stopping us from using them


sounds like a retarded crane company. are there banjos playing on their answering machine message unit?


----------



## mike515

ZinTrees said:


> we got the crane re-scheduled for the dead oak ive been planning, after explaining the situation (another guy called and told them not to show up, I upset him by telling him he cant show up to my job and "train me" and demand money, when in reality he will tell me to stay on the ground and do the tree himself and demand half the pay)
> im a little nervous, especially because this crane company (only one in town that even answers the phone) refuses to use comms, its all hand signals, atleast there is nothing stopping us from using them


Crane companies around here won't even do trees as far as I know. We own our own cranes so we can do whatever we want with them.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> sounds like a retarded crane company. are there banjos playing on their answering machine message unit?


nah, their answering machine is whoever isnt busy, half the time you call the guy driving the crane to a job and cant hear what he is saying


----------



## ZinTrees

mike515 said:


> Crane companies around here won't even do trees as far as I know. We own our own cranes so we can do whatever we want with them.


crane is my next big purchase, too useful, and cost to much to rent every time I need one


----------



## Tetanus

ZinTrees said:


> we got the crane re-scheduled for the dead oak ive been planning, after explaining the situation (another guy called and told them not to show up, I upset him by telling him he cant show up to my job and "train me" and demand money, when in reality he will tell me to stay on the ground and do the tree himself and demand half the pay)
> im a little nervous, especially because this crane company (only one in town that even answers the phone) refuses to use comms, its all hand signals, atleast there is nothing stopping us from using them


How many hours of crane work have you done? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## ZinTrees

Tetanus said:


> How many hours of crane work have you done? I'm genuinely curious


zero
however, the guy "training" me is stoned out of his mind, or on Adderall any time I see him, demands money for everything, and doesnt show up when im paying him for stuff anyways
better off working without him, crane company does trees 3 days a week so I can ask the operator for anything I dont already know


----------



## tree MDS

Just another day of being… well, The MDS.


----------



## tree MDS

Tetanus said:


> How many hours of crane work have you done? I'm genuinely curious



I don’t think he’d have anymore of an idea what to do with a crane then he would a… ahh, never mind….


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I don’t think he’d have anymore of an idea what to do with a crane then he would a… ahh, never mind….



That's the next 'big' purchase after a crane.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> crane is my next big purchase, too useful, and cost to much to rent every time I need one



Get a few more ducks on the pond first.

Learn to solve the problems without one first, build your work & equipment base, then think a big specialist item.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Get a few more ducks on the pond first.
> 
> Learn to solve the problems without one first, build your work & equipment base, then think a big specialist item.


I pass on lots of jobs because the customer wont pay for a crane
half of the bids I lose are trees too dead to climb (like this oak we are doing next month) 
looked at one a while back, 90ft poplar, 5ft DBH, limbs over house (about 5ft clearance, pizza oven underneath, very tight drag for brush, fence underneath, and no bucket access, would be tough with a GRCS, much safer, faster, and cheaper (day rate for the crew) to use a crane


----------



## ZinTrees

on a better note, picked up a new foot ascender, ART positioner 2 swivel, small ISC block and a brand new 500i today


----------



## Captain Bruce

mike515 said:


> Did a fun thing today. Ran our larger crane with a guy in the bucket who has never done crane work that big before. He was ready. He's spend plenty of time in the bucket, he's worked with our smaller crane, he's ran the smaller crane from the ground. It was his day and I was on the crane. He is a guy with a really laid-back, calm demeanor and he does good work.
> 
> But...our conversation after his first hour or so up there: (we took a little break)
> 
> Me: So what do you think about your first time moving some bigger stuff?
> Him: I've never trusted someone so much in my entire life! It's f*cking scary but it's exhilarating! I love it!
> 
> Then some of our other guys pulled up on our job site from another crane job site. They asked him how he was doing and he said he just about sh*t his pants up there a couple of times but he was ready to get back up there.
> 
> That's the spirit! It might get scary but we've been doing this for a long time and we aren't going to let you get hurt.
> 
> Fun, fun day. I love craning trees. Literally half the time I spend on job sites is running cranes. The other half is doing grunt work to get the jobs done.


Whats is craning a tree? We don't do that in the largest country on earth...


----------



## mike515

ZinTrees said:


> zero
> however, the guy "training" me is stoned out of his mind, or on Adderall any time I see him, demands money for everything, and doesnt show up when im paying him for stuff anyways
> better off working without him, crane company does trees 3 days a week so I can ask the operator for anything I dont already know


I'm not going to tell you not to buy a crane (or to buy one) but I will say that you should have a very good understanding of a number of other things before jumping in on a crane. Outside of all of the issues just related to running and loading the crane safely in the most general sense.....you should understand how different types of wood react to different situations, you should have an advanced knowledge of different types of rigging systems because if you know that...you probably have a pretty good idea of how things will move, load, twist, swing, balance or not balance, etc. You should be used to working in situations where you're under pressure to be perfect (many normal jobsites aren't that exact).

You should also look into the math. Is it worth actually buying something like that? For us, our smaller crane is much more useful than our big crane. It cost a lot less too. How much will you use a bigger crane? Maybe a bunch, maybe not. It doesn't work on many jobsites because of the footprint it requires to set up and use. You need a large spot for the crane, possibly a spot for a bucket, possibly a spot for a chipper and truck and then also a landing area to set material down. How often will you get all of that? My experience in my area is that we will get that on less than 20% of all jobsites and many of the ones in that 20% don't require a crane that big. 

So we have the bigger crane and it's nice when it works but if you're just starting out...I just feel like there are better things to spend your money on. Buy a super sweet chipper or a crawler boom or something that will earn money every day. Just my two cents here.


----------



## ZinTrees

mike515 said:


> I'm not going to tell you not to buy a crane (or to buy one) but I will say that you should have a very good understanding of a number of other things before jumping in on a crane. Outside of all of the issues just related to running and loading the crane safely in the most general sense.....you should understand how different types of wood react to different situations, you should have an advanced knowledge of different types of rigging systems because if you know that...you probably have a pretty good idea of how things will move, load, twist, swing, balance or not balance, etc. You should be used to working in situations where you're under pressure to be perfect (many normal jobsites aren't that exact).
> 
> You should also look into the math. Is it worth actually buying something like that? For us, our smaller crane is much more useful than our big crane. It cost a lot less too. How much will you use a bigger crane? Maybe a bunch, maybe not. It doesn't work on many jobsites because of the footprint it requires to set up and use. You need a large spot for the crane, possibly a spot for a bucket, possibly a spot for a chipper and truck and then also a landing area to set material down. How often will you get all of that? My experience in my area is that we will get that on less than 20% of all jobsites and many of the ones in that 20% don't require a crane that big.
> 
> So we have the bigger crane and it's nice when it works but if you're just starting out...I just feel like there are better things to spend your money on. Buy a super sweet chipper or a crawler boom or something that will earn money every day. Just my two cents here.


im looking to get one similar to what we are renting, 45 ton, 115ft boom tip height without jib, the 50 (55?) ton they have has around 150ft boom tip without job, the load chart is really good, and the crane is rather small and will fit in most places my bucket truck wont


----------



## mike515

Captain Bruce said:


> Whats is craning a tree? We don't do that in the largest country on earth...


I don't know man. Maybe you call it something else but I've been doing this for my whole adult life and when I'm getting ready to crane something out....I call it craning something out (or picking the individual sections)


----------



## mike515

ZinTrees said:


> im looking to get one similar to what we are renting, 45 ton, 115ft boom tip height without jib, the 50 (55?) ton they have has around 150ft boom tip without job, the load chart is really good, and the crane is rather small and will fit in most places my bucket truck wont


That sounds like a nice crane but I would go back to the math. Maybe it works for you, maybe not. Do you need something that big? Probably not. How big are you planning on picking? I'd rather go smaller than bigger...because it means I need a smaller landing area and it's a lighter load. You don't need the biggest picks. I always say at the beginning of a crane job "Alright guys...let's have the most boring crane day ever. Nothing exciting today!"


----------



## ZinTrees

mike515 said:


> That sounds like a nice crane but I would go back to the math. Maybe it works for you, maybe not. Do you need something that big? Probably not. How big are you planning on picking? I'd rather go smaller than bigger...because it means I need a smaller landing area and it's a lighter load. You don't need the biggest picks. I always say at the beginning of a crane job "Alright guys...let's have the most boring crane day ever. Nothing exciting today!"


working limit, due to the risks involved with tree work im going to try and stay under 50% of what the crane is "good for"
say we are good for 16000, my biggest pick will be 7500

done the math many times over, a crane is worth it for us


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

That mini giant has definitely proven itself to be a strong, strong asset to the team! 

We’re loving that thing. Like I said, I’ve had the new kid running it/loading and unloading it pretty much every day this week. Plus hoping on and off myself and kicking tree ass. Gong real well. Machine/dump trailer (even though we never really use it as a dump trailer) fits the niche I needed it to perfectly. Definitely a ground force multiplier. 

Pa Giant is still a major player when things get really heavy, but this thing is definitely handy to have on the team (across the board). Haven’t looked back for one second on that purchase!


----------



## tree MDS

I can’t imagine Laura buying a crane with only that tired old 250 and Pa home schoolin’ on the ground. Lol

Sounds like hell on earth. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty much a perfect week as things go here. Everything tucked back away safely and having earned it’s money.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> on a better note, picked up a new foot ascender, ART positioner 2 swivel, small ISC block and a brand new 500i todayView attachment 998097



Now that's good, high return equipment that will pay for itself within a day or two & keep giving, with low overheads, for the next five-ten years. If you climbing big or even processing high volumes on the ground, the 500 will save your body plenty in the long term.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Pretty much a perfect week as things go here. Everything tucked back away safely and having earned it’s money.
> View attachment 998341



Is a good feeling to get everything back in it's spot after it's been working hard all week.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Now that's good, high return equipment that will pay for itself within a day or two & keep giving, with low overheads, for the next five-ten years. If you climbing big or even processing high volumes on the ground, the 500 will save your body plenty in the long term.


gonna use it on the crane job, will be getting a 28" light bar (sugi or tsumura) and a 36", saw will live with the 28 and get the 36 once/twice a month for big stuff, super excited to run it, played with the positioner today it hates sap but super nice otherwise, spliced up an ultra sling for the ISC block and load tested today, small ~6ft sling but the block can come out and go on a piece of bull rope if I need a bigger sling, im thinking about picking up a second one as im moving towards blocks (bend radius, midline attachable and no friction), second one will probably be the next size up so whenever I get a larger (5/8") bull rope I can use that in a block, although I will be getting another 1/2" rigging line (probably arbormaster since my local shop sells it), small portawrap is probably soon to come, my homemade one is awesome but I want a smaller light one (since im not using 3/4" rope in it and towards the end of the day when its 100+ degrees wrestling with the "XL" porty is a pain)


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> the 500 will save your body plenty in the long term.


how do you like yours? ive heard the antivibe is too soft, and it does feel that way, westcoast saw has a stiffer antivibe kit for sale that I might order, along with the 4 point west coast dogs and a wrap handle + maxflow
start easy on a hot day? we are lucky if anything other than a battery saw works after 5pm, between boiled fuel and heat soak they just dont want to run


----------



## Rabid K9

Think the 500's are a great all-round workhorse. Seemingly a 'soft' saw, with their light weight & anti-vibe, but we throw absolute hell at them & still powering. Brutal heat all summer, pretty much used underwater now, lots of dust, lots of big wood. Used frequently in critical felling such as firegrounds, where being able to run fast with the saw is beneficial to ones health.

Pretty much everyone that does more than a bit of firewood cutting around the region rolls them as their own personal saw now, in our conditions wouldn't run more than a 25" on them, they rely on chain speed over torque. The ones I have seen cooked have been trying to run longer bars.

I like the anti-vibe as it is & the standard handle, as it sits nicely on harness, easier to manoeuvre in tight positions. It also allows more saws to be packed into toolboxes quickly.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> in our conditions wouldn't run more than a 25" on them


ive heard your trees are like concrete? 
ive ran a 25 on my 261 (with a mostly melted piston thanks to the last owner) in hickory and it ran decent, 20" is where its at tho
cant imagine an 80cc saw would struggle much with a 36, but we will see, it wont see that bar daily, maybe once/twice a month, will live with a light 28 I think


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> ive heard your trees are like concrete?
> ive ran a 25 on my 261 (with a mostly melted piston thanks to the last owner) in hickory and it ran decent, 20" is where its at tho
> cant imagine an 80cc saw would struggle much with a 36, but we will see, it wont see that bar daily, maybe once/twice a month, will live with a light 28 I



Many are, but many are soft as well. And occasionally we deal with dirty conifers. Sing me a bit of clean, dense euc any day over some stringy, sappy radiata pine.

Shorter bar, bigger saw. Chain speed, reduced load on engine & body has many advantages. Run a 16” on the 261, 20”on the 462.

Found the 25” best allround length for cutting efficiency, felling & climbing work in the mid-size saws. Big bars are often for posers in technical tree work, even the 88 doesn’t like over 30”.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Big bars are for posers in technical tree work


biggest bar we have is a 30" on the 395xp, with full skip chain
good fit for a 95cc saw, but when you need a big bar, they you just need one (we run into 3-5ft stems all the time, stump cuts are a pain because root flare) 
get a 24" maple, the stump cut may be 4ft, and you have to circle it with a 25" bar, which isnt fun (id rather rake than do a stump cut)

give me a stringy sappy pine any day, they cut so nice, hinge well, just quite heavy but its no hickory, I love/hate that stuff


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 998479



Better explain the significance of the girl with plaits to me?

Going straight over my head.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Better explain the significance of the girl with plaits to me?
> 
> Going straight over my head.


I think he is just high, typical tree guy fashion


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> Better explain the significance of the girl with plaits to me?
> 
> Going straight over my head.


It's little house on the prairie. I'm not sure the exact message he wants to convey with it but it is hilarious


----------



## tree MDS

I thought all home schoolers were living the Little House dream? Lol.

“Pa, the wheels feel off the wagon carriage and the hay barn is on fire… how ever are we to get water in without allowing the outsiders on the compound”!! Lmao


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> how ever are we to get water in without allowing the outsiders on the compound


if the fire happens before morning piss, then its out in 10


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn. Omg.

Well, I did pick up my 572 and my ground guy 362 from the saw shop this am. I also looked at and got a decent (low key) days work from a customer, which always adds value to a day.

Also billed out the work from last week that needed billing.

Oh, and got a haircut at the salon lol.

Pretty much a decent Saturday overall.

Keep on rockin’ in the free world!


----------



## ZinTrees

went and did a little non tree work with the bucket, some old people down the road had the rope fall out of their flag pole so I went over and installed a new one for them

whats this? a double over center bucket? new term to me (figured they all did that, guess not)


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. That cob job lookin’ retired Aspy rig must be an “over center” model.

What you want(ed) is a double over center model. Means that both booms break over center.

Live and learn, Laura! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

This kind of thing.


----------



## tree MDS

All I’m saying is that bucket has limited side reach, and is probably not very experienced with… er, trees. Lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Yawn. Omg.
> 
> Keep on rockin’ in the free world!



At the risk of starting a flame war, not sure all the women of the US agree....

Shortest days of the year in the southern, so start in the dark & finish in the dark. When not precipitating, nice temps for working in. Dust has turned to mud, impossible to keep gear clean. Some very compromised driveway trees to start the week. Good to have different machines earning their keep each day.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> It's little house on the prairie. I'm not sure the exact message he wants to convey with it but it is hilarious



I see. Thought it was something along those lines.


----------



## Rabid K9

Had a young climber from the east, who travelling around the country, join us for a couple of weeks. Great young fella, super fast climber, one of the quickest in the country, nicknamed him 'Super Speed'. We're no slouches on ropes, but this guy could arrive & be sending wood before the first outrigger was down on any sort of lift. Gun on the ground as well, we certainly got some work done. Would have been good to keep him on the team, but understand the freedom of being on the open road, having spent years doing the same sort of thing at his age.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> What you want(ed) is a double over center model. Means that both booms break over center.


that is what mine is, lower boom will go over center (in the pic) upper boom will go around 45 degrees past over center, can get pics/video tomorrow if you like


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 998575
> 
> This kind of thing.


my upper boom cant go that far, but I sure can reach 50ft off the side (have done, sketchy AF) 
my lower will go roughly 130 degrees, upper boom roughly 210, going over center is nice to snake the boom in underneath limbs, spider would be allot nicer but need a second truck to haul, vs the bucket goes to every job and hauls chips


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 998575
> 
> This kind of thing.


Your going to make him jealous if you keep it up. MDS has the biggest boom of all! Lol


----------



## Helmstein

Finally got the mat rack finished. I will look forward to using it on a job. Fits 12 mats and the giant can pick it up with the grapple. Spent way to much "$1200" on fab and paint but what the hell you only live once. 

We are kicking ass this summer. Just trying to be as efficient as possible. When you only have 2 guys on the job site, every move you make must count.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 998575
> 
> This kind of thing.


What's the side reach on that bad boy?


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> What's the side reach on that bad boy?






Not as great as one would think according to Terex. Obviously the elevator doesn’t help with the actual side reach, but it does give it a much more usable working range. 

The Omme is still the best for reach. Basically you’ve got 50/52’ of side reach that you can actually use with the telescope, and the “scissors” part is pretty much a 35’ elevator as compared to 10’ on the Terex. 

The bucket still kicks ass over the lift where you can use it, but this is my take on things using both.


----------



## tree MDS

Dropped my chipper off at a (kind of) far job for us. About 35 mins each way. 

So we can now show up with the bucket towing a lift and the ram towing the dump trailer and mini Giant, plus about 24 sheets of plyboard in the back. 

Bucket work in the front, lift work in the back. Should be pretty sweet.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Dropped my chipper off at a (kind of) far job for us. About 35 mins each way.
> 
> So we can now show up with the bucket towing a lift and the ram towing the dump trailer and mini Giant, plus about 24 sheets of plyboard in the back.
> 
> Bucket work in the front, lift work in the back. Should be pretty sweet.


so, 2 drivers, and 8 trips, at 35 minutes each
4 trips would be you going to drop off and pick up chipper
almost 4.5 man hours, add fuel
at my rates that is almost $700 in travel to do one job
F that


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> so, 2 drivers, and 8 trips, at 35 minutes each
> 4 trips would be you going to drop off and pick up chipper
> almost 4.5 man hours, add fuel
> at my rates that is almost $700 in travel to do one job
> F that



Have you and Pa contacted the outsiders for dot numbers yet? Lol


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> at my rates that is almost $700 in travel to do one job
> F that


What's wrong with getting paid to go for a drive?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Have you and Pa contacted the outsiders for dot numbers yet? Lol


we dont do interstate commerce, dont need em


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> What's wrong with getting paid to go for a drive?


if he is billing it, then nothing wrong, although using that, at my hourly rate and billing fuel the job would cost $700 more, not many people (where I live) that will pay that


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> if he is billing it, then nothing wrong, although using that, at my hourly rate and billing fuel the job would cost $700 more, not many people (where I live) that will pay that



This here’s the gold belt, Laura. People want quality not hillbilly lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> This here’s the gold belt, Laura. People want quality not hillbilly lol


I mainly work for the rich people around here
making $12/hr is considered rich


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Have you and Pa contacted the outsiders for dot numbers yet? Lol


He has a lot to learn. Dot numbers are required on 2500 pulling a trailer commercially. "Outsiders" LOL


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> we dont do interstate commerce, dont need em



Unless your hillbilly state is different, we need them here for intrastate travel.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 998742
> 
> 
> Not as great as one would think according to Terex. Obviously the elevator doesn’t help with the actual side reach, but it does give it a much more usable working range.
> 
> The Omme is still the best for reach. Basically you’ve got 50/52’ of side reach that you can actually use with the telescope, and the “scissors” part is pretty much a 35’ elevator as compared to 10’ on the Terex.
> 
> The bucket still kicks ass over the lift where you can use it, but this is my take on things using both.


That's a serious piece of equipment. Does it beep when you get to maximum side reach like the easy lift. Can get quite annoying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Unless your hillbilly state is different, we need them here for intrastate travel.


we dont leave the state for 1, 2 we do not carry goods to sell, no need for DOT numbers (truck is private use, not to carry products to sell)


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> That's a serious piece of equipment. Does it beep when you get to maximum side reach like the easy lift. Can get quite annoying.



MDS cut the sensor so he can rig blocks of the bucket….


----------



## ZinTrees

Do I Need a USDOT Number? | FMCSA


Companies that operate commercial vehicles transporting passengers or hauling cargo in interstate commerce must be registered with the FMCSA and must have a USDOT Number. Also, commercial intrastate hazardous materials carriers who haul quantities requiring a safety permit must register for a...




www.fmcsa.dot.gov




and I should mention Tennessee doesn't require the numbers anyways


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> That's a serious piece of equipment. Does it beep when you get to maximum side reach like the easy lift. Can get quite annoying.



If you’re asking about the Omme, no beep, just a red light that freezes your side reach… telescope and I think jib. You can still rotate and do the scissors up and down and telescope in, obviously, (at least from memory, I just use it, so hard to explain, like trying to tell someone how to run a backhoe).

It’s pretty easy to **** with once you figure it out. It’s like a little game.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> MDS cut the sensor so he can rig blocks of the bucket….


wouldnt surprise me


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao,, so pretty much every state except your Goober state lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lmao,, so pretty much every state except your Goober state lol.


yup
feel smart now?


----------



## ZinTrees

im still exempt from DOT numbers anyways, doesnt matter if the state requires them since I dont carry goods to sell, and dont leave the state


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> If you’re asking about the Omme, no beep, just a red light that freezes your side reach… telescope and I think jib. You can still rotate and do the scissors up and down and telescope in, obviously, (at least from memory, I just use it, so hard to explain, like trying to tell someone how to run a backhoe).
> 
> It’s pretty easy to **** with once you figure it out. It’s like a little game.


the easy lift has a horrible beep until you retract to a safe working reach. A blinking red light would suffice. 

I was actually referring to the 4wd bucket truck. What does that do when you reach capacity short of the whole truck tipping.


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> the easy lift has a horrible beep until you retract to a safe working reach. A blinking red light would suffice.
> 
> I was actually referring to the 4wd bucket truck. What does that do when you reach capacity short of the whole truck tipping.


not sure about his, but mine wont tip, can reach it straight off the side with out problem, worst case you may lift the far side outrigger if you are really rough on the controls but you wont tip it over entirely unless an outrigger fails, or sinks in the mud


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> yup
> feel smart now?



I do because if you read what I said, I already knew that some of these laws are subject to the interpretation of individual states.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> the easy lift has a horrible beep until you retract to a safe working reach. A blinking red light would suffice.
> 
> I was actually referring to the 4wd bucket truck. What does that do when you reach capacity short of the whole truck tipping.



No lights or buzzers. The buckets just have their max reach and that’s it. I think mines good for 350 across the board.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I Need a USDOT Number? | FMCSA
> 
> 
> Companies that operate commercial vehicles transporting passengers or hauling cargo in interstate commerce must be registered with the FMCSA and must have a USDOT Number. Also, commercial intrastate hazardous materials carriers who haul quantities requiring a safety permit must register for a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fmcsa.dot.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I should mention Tennessee doesn't require the numbers anyways


if you're hauling wood chips or logs thats considered cargo.


----------



## Rabid K9

dbl612 said:


> if you're hauling wood chips or logs thats considered cargo.



I imagine moonshine is also considered ‘commercial goods’ as well?


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> if you're hauling wood chips or logs thats considered cargo.


nope, I dont sell the cargo, so that point in invalid


----------



## ZinTrees

ZinTrees said:


> nope, I dont sell the cargo, so that point in invalid


also, again, Tennessee doesn't require the numbers, and even if they did AND I sold the chips, I stay in state so it wouldn't matter anyways


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> also, again, Tennessee doesn't require the numbers, and even if they did AND I sold the chips, I stay in state so it wouldn't matter anyways


your state may not require the numbers, but it has nothing to do with sales. if you above a certain gvw and transporting any form of material weather or not for sale in most states they are required. tennessee may be in a totally different planet.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> your state may not require the numbers, but it has nothing to do with sales. if you above a certain gvw and transporting any form of material weather or not for sale in most states they are required. tennessee may be in a totally different planet.


still wrong, over 10001 gvwr AND transporting goods to sell
I can carry millions of dollars worth of moonshine in my truck, over 10001gvw and not worry about dot numbers as long as I dont sell the moonshine


----------



## Rabid K9

Bloody hell!!

Dot, spots & all the illicit cargo west of the Smokies, are you even allowed to drive legally Mants Junior? Seems to me have be 17 or 18 in most states & can't even sip the Farrell Wine until 21?


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Bloody hell!!
> 
> Dot, spots & all the illicit cargo west of the Smokies, are you even allowed to drive legally Mants Junior? Seems to me have be 17 or 18 in most states & can't even sip the Farrell Wine until 21?


I can indeed legally drive


----------



## ZinTrees

buying another truck this week if the guy doesnt sell it out from under us, normal pickup this time, 2004 ram 2500 SLT 24V 5.9 cummins, NV5600, 4x4, 150K miles, SRW, one tiny rust spot over driver rear tire (tyre for the upside down clowns) 
other than the one rust spot its spotless, fresh oil change, fresh fuel filter, and almost new tires, also has a trailer brake controller


----------



## tree MDS

I looked into hiring my nephew a few years back when he was 17. Technically they’re not supposed to be around any heavy machinery, like tractors, loaders, etc. I think he would’ve been only able to drive a truck the size of a ranger or Mazda lol. I forget the weights. 

So this whole thing with Laura and Pa sounds a little internet fishy to the MDS. Of course these are CT labor laws, who knows wtf they do down in banjo land lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I looked into hiring my nephew a few years back when he was 17. Technically they’re not supposed to be around any heavy machinery, like tractors, loaders, etc. I think he would’ve been only able to drive a truck the size of a ranger or Mazda lol. I forget the weights.
> 
> So this whole thing with Laura and Pa sounds a little internet fishy to the MDS. Of course these are CT labor laws, who knows wtf they do down in banjo land lol



Yep, never quite stacks up with this kid. We have various similar restrictions around probationary licenses for younger drivers, heavy vehicles etc. No way you would have pimply sixteen or seventeen year old piloting a 30,000 lb weapon down the open highway.

A law upon themselves down there in Tenseee.


----------



## ZinTrees

I cant drive the bucket truck since I dont have a CDL
however I can drive the new dodge for doing bids, or towing my dump trailer with a skid and a load of logs


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Yep, never quite stacks up with this kid. We have various similar restrictions around probationary licenses for younger drivers, heavy vehicles etc. No way you would have pimply sixteen or seventeen year old piloting a 30,000 lb weapon down the open highway.
> 
> A law upon themselves down there in Tenseee.



You guys are to much. Haha


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> You guys are to much. Haha



Pretty much my accurate view of Tenseee' from Downunder....

A bit like Crocodile Dundee depicting Australia.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> not sure about his, but mine wont tip, can reach it straight off the side with out problem, worst case you may lift the far side outrigger if you are really rough on the controls but you wont tip it over entirely unless an outrigger fails, or sinks in the mud



“Yours” has a 10’ lower boom and a 13.5’ upper (maybe). Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> “Yours” has a 10’ lower boom and a 13.5’ upper (maybe). Lol


need me to get a tape measure out? it says 50' right on the side, 55ft working height


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I cant drive the bucket truck since I dont have a CDL
> 
> No, you can’t get a cdl. Not till you’re 18. Goobs.


----------



## tree MDS

Lots of pimple popping and homeopathic acne meds before any cdl “action” comes you way. Lmao.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lots of pimple popping and homeopathic acne meds before any cdl “action” comes you way. Lmao.


2 years and I get my CDL
will have a crane and spider by then mark my words


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> 2 years and I get my CDL
> will have a crane and spider by then mark my words



Lmao. Better get some “hands on” training under your belt first. The “cranes” Could be scary for you at first, Pimples. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

I had fun with a crane today... Actually it can be pretty stressful! I can't imagine owning one. If I had half a million dollars lying around I can think of other ways to spend it. 

A spider lift on the other hand...


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lmao. Better get some “hands on” training under your belt first. The “cranes” Could be scary for you at first, Pimples. Lol


have been around equipment and cranes my whole life, removing a tree with a crane just mixes 2 things im extremely comfortable with, nothing about it scares me any 
except one thing, that damn oak tree is dead, crispy dead (as in knock limbs off the top by being aggressive with your flipline on the way up, just gonna ride the crane ball)


----------



## Haplo

Going to demo that 87-48aj again Friday. Doing bids today I was thinking how much easier some of these jobs would go with it


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> buying another truck this week if the guy doesnt sell it out from under us, normal pickup this time, 2004 ram 2500 SLT 24V 5.9 cummins, NV5600, 4x4, 150K miles, SRW, one tiny rust spot over driver rear tire (tyre for the upside down clowns)
> other than the one rust spot its spotless, fresh oil change, fresh fuel filter, and almost new tires, also has a trailer brake controller


Judging by the way you talk and act, I wouldn’t call anybody a clown.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> Judging by the way you talk and act, I wouldn’t call anybody a clown.


judging by the shi*s I give
tyre for the upside down clown


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> judging by the shi*s I give
> tyre for the upside down clown



I suggest Pa’ Mantz works more on that home schoolin’ & less on the ‘shine recipes.

My five year old knows it’s spelt tyre.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> I suggest Pa’ Mantz works more on that home schoolin’ & less on the ‘shine recipes.
> 
> My five year old knows it’s spelt tyre.


its tire goddamnit

and no, need a backup plan if tree work falls through!


----------



## fields_mj

Rabid K9 said:


> Yep, never quite stacks up with this kid. We have various similar restrictions around probationary licenses for younger drivers, heavy vehicles etc. No way you would have pimply sixteen or seventeen year old piloting a 30,000 lb weapon down the open highway.
> 
> A law upon themselves down there in Tenseee.



I'm 47 now, but WAY back when I was in grade school there was a kid named Lance that was a grade ahead of me that was pretty tall for his age. His dad was a farmer. Our town was a small town of maybe 700 people in west central Indiana. I clearly remember riding my bike down to get the mail one day in 2nd grade. When I got to the stop light (the only stop light in town), I sat there at the corner waiting for the light to change. I look up and see Lance driving a loaded grain truck down the highway through town. His dad was in the field running the combine and Lance was running loads to the grain elevator. Here, grain trucks can be, and normally are registered as farm equipment making them exempt from most traffic laws. Lance now owns a cattle business and last time I heard he was farming a little over 25,000 acres. He's probably got a couple of other farming related businesses as well. I'm not exactly sure how he's doing, but another friend of mine used to work for him during the fall. One day he didn't get the corn head up far enough while crossing a water way and he ran the head into the ground on the far side bending it. Lance told him to head home for the rest of the day but be back to the field by daylight. he had a brand new combine waiting for him when he showed up, so I'd say Lance is doing alright. As a bit of a side note, it's not the cost of the machine that caused me to take notice of this event. It's the fact that you just can't find one available for sale or rent in October, especially not a new one.


----------



## Helmstein

Helmstein said:


> You guys are to much. Haha





Haplo said:


> Going to demo that 87-48aj again Friday. Doing bids today I was thinking how much easier some of these jobs would go with it


It sure is a weapon. I climbed a lot of dead trees before I came around to buying the 87-48aj. It all comes down to what is your life/coworkers life worth. Being in peak E.A.B. where we live made the decisions even easier. Feel free to ask me any questions you might have. I only have 30 hrs on the unit. Not an expert yet by any means but happy to help.


----------



## tree MDS

Truckin’ with The MDS and an omme takedown shot. I’d say a 93’ oak (we had wood on already from other work). Nice to be able to tow the chipper back with the log truck.


----------



## tree MDS

My mechanic says “it’s like an illness or something, you just can’t stop!! Omg, how much **** you got now!!??”. Lol. 

I told him I am sort of embarrassed sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> I had fun with a crane today... Actually it can be pretty stressful! I can't imagine owning one. If I had half a million dollars lying around I can think of other ways to spend it.
> 
> A spider lift on the other hand...
> 
> View attachment 999478



I though it was just me that found stump grinders awkward to rig up for lifting. Ungainly things with hoses everywhere, they really should come with an attachment point. How did you move the big trailer unit around in that courtyard?


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> I though it was just me that found stump grinders awkward to rig up for lifting. Ungainly things with hoses everywhere, they really should come with an attachment point. How did you move the big trailer unit around in that courtyard?


Looks like we rigged ours very similar to yours on the axle. We actually had 3 stump grinders going in that courtyard. Saves on crane fees!

The old rayco is quite beast. We used my mini skid to move it around.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Looks like we rigged ours very similar to yours on the axle. We actually had 3 stump grinders going in that courtyard. Saves on crane fees!
> 
> The old rayco is quite beast. We used my mini skid to move it around.


What does the trailer grinder weigh? A pack of stump grinders. Would have been quite the ruckus in that courtyard. Was that job undertaken during school holidays or weekends? Just asking because have to schedule my school jobs around 'out of school' times, for obvious reasons. Why was that courtyard getting cleared?

Actually basket rig the new Vermeer, tried attaching to wheels, aside from the hassle of four slings, there is also a hydraulic wheel motor and hoses under each wheel, so lots of parts not wanting to damage. So have managed to find a narrow slot at each end where can fit slings through for each lift (Is lifted on & off truck each time, so had to dial in the technique).

Can be tricky getting the balance right lifting the grinders, slightly different head position changes the whole weight distribution, my old Rayco loved to tried & roll on it's side, the bastard thing. Don't know how I relented to buy another grinder after that devil.


----------



## tree MDS

Bucket job today and tomorrow. 

Nothing too exciting to text about. That thing has been kicking ass though! Use I as much as possible, it’s such a pleasure,, really is.


----------



## tree MDS

A brand new truck, basically, and it’s been paid off since the end of last year. Nothing for miles or pto hours on it to speak of. 

Nice that I’ve been making some money with it/using it as part of the main team lately. 


Very cool with the mini giant as well! 

But then we go in for the back yard hell trees and the lift becomes the show.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> back yard hell trees


what we specialize in, feel free to give me a call next time you cant handle a backyard job, we do charge travel time so it wont be cheap, 1700 mile round trip, looking at about 6000 + the job itself
12000 per day for the job, special price just for you


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> what we specialize in, feel free to give me a call next time you cant handle a backyard job, we do charge travel time so it wont be cheap, 1700 mile round trip, looking at about 6000 + the job itself
> 12000 per day for the job, special price just for you



Umm, I’m sorry, what would you and Pa Manson be going in for with the Moonshine bucket, exactly? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Umm, I’m sorry, what would you and Pa Manson be going in for with the Raggie bucket, exactly? Lol


if bucket wont fit we climb like men, no baby lift bs like you use


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> if bucket wont fit we climb like men, no baby lift bs like you use



Oh. Of course, me too! Doesn’t everybody climb?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Oh. Of course, me too! Doesn’t everybody climb?


I dont think dave can, his old knees cant handle spikes
neither can joe, dude cant ride a bike without falling over, probably sh*t himself while doing it


----------



## tree MDS

Me and this old truck still know how to get some **** done. Talking old school, you punk. 

Climbing is just always there, when needed lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

new toy: 2004 ram 2500 24 valve cummins 6 speed 4wd quad cab, interior is mint, exterior is also mint, 2nd gear hill starts all day with the dump trailer and it doesnt have an issue


----------



## tree MDS

Cool!

Is that you working with the trailer?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Cool!
> 
> Is that you working with the trailer?


thats pa, im the one taking the picture


----------



## ZinTrees

notice the cloggers?
got me a new treemotion, climb line, cloggers and protos for the both of us, atleast I have SOME safety in mind lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Me and this old truck still know how to get some **** done. Talking old school, you punk.
> 
> Climbing is just always there, when needed lol. View attachment 999921



That truck has personality. It's like some kind of cartoon character.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> new toy: 2004 ram 2500 24 valve cummins 6 speed 4wd quad cab, interior is mint, exterior is also mint, 2nd gear hill starts all day with the dump trailer and it doesnt have an issue
> View attachment 999924



Nice ute, must be robbing the good folk of Tennsee blind.....

One thing always careful with tree work related equipment is not to much bling, sure new gear is good, strong, practical & fit for purpose is great, but overt extravagance, particularly in the private market, can cause people to question why they are paying such a rate. Of course ratty, beat up & worn out gear also doesn't install confidence the other way.

I'll admit you have seem to have balls kid, even if they haven't dropped, but all this talk of the 'hell gnarly trees that no-one else will touch....', don't oversell yourself. One day your going to get pointed at a real gnarly thing that is going to spank the confidence right out of you. In an adult life in the vertical world, not just trees, I've seen many confident people get beaten up & some never recover their nerve.

Develop a quiet confidence, undersell, over deliver.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Cool!
> 
> Is that you working with the trailer?



Hairy bastard for a sixteen year old?


----------



## mikewhite85

One crew pruning diplodia from a catalpa today. Was surprised to see it in catalpa. Other crew pruning some soft maple across town. 



Also did a nice little clearing job for a construction company called MR DIRT the other day. Love that name!


----------



## epicklein22

Fleet pic from the other day. Did that double trunk spruce on the left and a maple behind it with the crane. Climbed and bombed another spruce that big off in the distance. Climbed a Norway maple in the backyard as well.

Chugging along through the season, gotta bump my prices up some. Just feel like I’ve been doing stuff too cheap, getting almost every job I look at. The tree industry is definitely a marathon and it feels good to make it this far, but to continue the progression, I need to bump my prices up.


----------



## mikewhite85

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 1000061
> Fleet pic from the other day. Did that double trunk spruce on the left and a maple behind it with the crane. Climbed and bombed another spruce that big off in the distance. Climbed a Norway maple in the backyard as well.
> 
> Chugging along through the season, gotta bump my prices up some. Just feel like I’ve been doing stuff too cheap, getting almost every job I look at. The tree industry is definitely a marathon and it feels good to make it this far, but to continue the progression, I need to bump my prices up.


Nice equipment!


----------



## mikewhite85

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice equipment!


Time to bump those prices! How much are you looking to increase? Pretty easy to justify it now with the cost of diesel fuel, inflation, and the necessary rise in cost of labor


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> What does the trailer grinder weigh? A pack of stump grinders. Would have been quite the ruckus in that courtyard. Was that job undertaken during school holidays or weekends? Just asking because have to schedule my school jobs around 'out of school' times, for obvious reasons. Why was that courtyard getting cleared?
> 
> Actually basket rig the new Vermeer, tried attaching to wheels, aside from the hassle of four slings, there is also a hydraulic wheel motor and hoses under each wheel, so lots of parts not wanting to damage. So have managed to find a narrow slot at each end where can fit slings through for each lift (Is lifted on & off truck each time, so had to dial in the technique).
> 
> Can be tricky getting the balance right lifting the grinders, slightly different head position changes the whole weight distribution, my old Rayco loved to tried & roll on it's side, the bastard thing. Don't know how I relented to buy another grinder after that devil.


It was 3800 lbs. It did most of the work in that courtyard. The production difference between a smaller self propelled unit and a big diesel is incredible. 

We've had the contract for a couple months waiting for school to get out. We did overload the 115 ton crane a bit and the operator was not a happy camper. We all learned new words over the comms. Took smaller picks after that. All picks were at least 100' out. Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience lifting grinders with cranes!


----------



## ZinTrees

picked up an omni block and a 28" bar for my 500i today, also spent $100 on motomix (for the 500i not gonna risk pump gas in it, also all my stuff is running better on it during these hot days) 
got a large pine tomorrow thats gonna need the 28"
that blue pulley and carabiner combo is super useful, the omni is on a 5/8" sling, but I have a 100ft spool of 1/2" tennex tec on order to make slings for the onmi and ISC blocks, and for the 2 rings sitting in the corner of the picture


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> We did overload the 115 ton crane a bit and the operator was not a happy camper


It looked like maybe he did not have great line of sight on the picks?


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> We did overload the 115 ton crane a bit and the operator was not a happy camper.


and he shouldnt be happy, the cranes have a black box just like a plane, overload it and lose your insurance
saw a guy on facebook complain about it, "overloaded past 120% 128 times" or something along those lines, took it in for service and the shop called his insurance company and they dropped him on the spot


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Hairy bastard for a sixteen year old?



Especially considering the fact that his balls haven’t dropped yet and the only ***** he’s ever seen is the family cat when it visits during home schoolin’. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Nice ute, must be robbing the good folk of Tennsee blind.....
> 
> One thing always careful with tree work related equipment is not to much bling, sure new gear is good, strong, practical & fit for purpose is great, but overt extravagance, particularly in the private market, can cause people to question why they are paying such a rate. Of course ratty, beat up & worn out gear also doesn't install confidence the other way.
> 
> I'll admit you have seem to have balls kid, even if they haven't dropped, but all this talk of the 'hell gnarly trees that no-one else will touch....', don't oversell yourself. One day your going to get pointed at a real gnarly thing that is going to spank the confidence right out of you. In an adult life in the vertical world, not just trees, I've seen many confident people get beaten up & some never recover their nerve.
> 
> Develop a quiet confidence, undersell, over deliver.



It’s a long way to the top, if you wanna rock ‘n’ roll.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> and he shouldnt be happy, the cranes have a black box just like a plane, overload it and lose your insurance
> saw a guy on facebook complain about it, "overloaded past 120% 128 times" or something along those lines, took it in for service and the shop called his insurance company and they dropped him on the spot



Hahaha. There’s a whole bunch of jokes in there for me, but I’m just gonna let it go.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> That truck has personality. It's like some kind of cartoon character.



That’s exactly what I love about it! Chicks dig it too. Lol. It is like a muscle bucket truck. Extra bad ass towing an Omme.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> new toy: 2004 ram 2500 24 valve cummins 6 speed 4wd quad cab, interior is mint, exterior is also mint, 2nd gear hill starts all day with the dump trailer and it doesnt have an issue
> View attachment 999924



Lol… Pa’s tree service looks like it’s really coming along. Now if he can just keep the scrawny, Virgin pimpled back boy in check, he’ll be good.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> It looked like maybe he did not have great line of sight on the picks?


Every pick was blind. This particular crane company always brings a rigger also. Great company to work with.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Great company to work with.


lucky, re-scheduled with my company after they never showed up got a call this morning that its a no-go, trying to pull some strings but ive got another crane company (that doesnt do trees but will come out and see what they can do for using the ball as an overhead tie in) and a contract climber coming out to look at it, I feel bad for the customer as I have had to re-schedule about 5 times now
all this because I upset another tree company when I refused to let him on my job


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> lucky, re-scheduled with my company after they never showed up got a call this morning that its a no-go, trying to pull some strings but ive got another crane company (that doesnt do trees but will come out and see what they can do for using the ball as an overhead tie in) and a contract climber coming out to look at it, I feel bad for the customer as I have had to re-schedule about 5 times now
> all this because I upset another tree company when I refused to let him on my job



Lmao. Is this this still that same spindly little tree you posted up pics of weeks ago? Lol, that thing is like a 2 on the difficulty scale.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m starting to think the only thing truly “knarly” is the weight of your pimply virginity stone you’re carrying around lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lmao. Is this this still that same spindly little tree you posted up pics of weeks ago? Lol, that thing is like a 2 on the difficulty scale.


too dead to climb
end of story


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I’m starting to think the only thing truly “knarly” thing is the weight of your pimply virginity stone you’re carrying around lol


you speak of this virginity thing, I would ask your sister if that is true, or your mom, either one, I know both very well


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> you speak of this virginity thing, I would ask your sister if that is true, or your mom, either one, I know both very well



Lol. I’ll tell them to be careful if a soft toothed, scrawny, pimply lookin’ olive skinned virgin shows up LMAO.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I’ll tell them to be careful if a soft toothed, scrawny, pimply lookin’ olive skinned virgin shows up LMAO.


This is the best Friday night entertainment I've had in a while. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> This is the best Friday night entertainment I've had in a while. Lol


your welcome


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Lmao. Is this this still that same spindly little tree you posted up pics of weeks ago? Lol, that thing is like a 2 on the difficulty scale.



Does seem like a storm in a still?


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> It was 3800 lbs. It did most of the work in that courtyard. The production difference between a smaller self propelled unit and a big diesel is incredible.
> 
> We've had the contract for a couple months waiting for school to get out. We did overload the 115 ton crane a bit and the operator was not a happy camper. We all learned new words over the comms. Took smaller picks after that. All picks were at least 100' out. Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience lifting grinders with cranes!



Just really lifting my units around with the HIAB truck crane, which was always the plan, having both track loader & stump grinder on the tool truck together gives that capacity to get everything done at once, more efficient, cuts out the hassle of ramps & the need for sub-contracting another machine. Distances are quite large as well in our state, so reducing the travel time always important - think last time I got a crane in, 3 hours travel for 1-1.5hrs work, & they only charged for part of the travel.

It is pretty cool placing the grinder right on a stump in front of you with the crane remote in your hand. Had a look at a job last night lifting a water tank off a tall stand, was considering craning myself up with remote to rig it, but ran out of light, so will go back with two person crew.

Property owner also had a Thomas 35DT, bought it with the property. First time have had a chance to look at one close up. Seems like a solid machine, controls were simple to operate. Track drive system seemed like it could be a weak point though, good thing about the Vermeer is the drive system is basically a scaled down version of the full size track loaders.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Just really lifting my units around with the HIAB truck crane, which was always the plan, having both track loader & stump grinder on the tool truck together gives that capacity to get everything done at once, more efficient, cuts out the hassle of ramps & the need for sub-contracting another machine. Distances are quite large as well in our state, so reducing the travel time always important - think last time I got a crane in, 3 hours travel for 1-1.5hrs work, & they only charged for part of the travel.
> 
> It is pretty cool placing the grinder right on a stump in front of you with the crane remote in your hand. Had a look at a job last night lifting a water tank off a tall stand, was considering craning myself up with remote to rig it, but ran out of light, so will go back with two person crew.
> 
> Property owner also had a Thomas 35DT, bought it with the property. First time have had a chance to look at one close up. Seems like a solid machine, controls were simple to operate. Track drive system seemed like it could be a weak point though, good thing about the Vermeer is the drive system is basically a scaled down version of the full size track loaders.



I've actually never seen another Thomas 35DT. Funny, you found a Canadian machine out in rural Australia. We beat the life out of ours every day and it keeps going strong. I have had some issues with the track drive system- front idlers breaking off, throwing tracks, etc. I'll eventually consider buying a second mini skid as we're creating a mini skid platform between the cab and body of the chip truck we're building. A new mini skid is quite spendy around here. I think Dingos are running close to 40k now and I bet Vermeer is a little more. 

I actually use my New Holland tractor as the primary forwarding equipment though. We don't have to worry about getting through small gates around here. The PTO winch comes incredibly handy. We use it to fell large leaners regularly. 

You use your equipment setup very cleverly. What is the capacity on that knuckleboom crane?


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> The PTO winch comes incredibly handy


we are looking to get some land, log it and clear some areas to build a house and shop, im looking at those skidding winches as they seem super useful, and for the price of a dingo I can get a small tractor to run the winch, loader, grapple, anything I need on a tree job, without destroying yards
what winch and tractor combo do you run? anything you would change? 
bigger the better for the loader and winch, BUT you lose the ability to fit through a gate, the skid would probably do better on hills but sorta one use for double the price the way I see it


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## epicklein22

MDS was a big proponent of using a tractor on jobs just a few years ago, but now look what he uses. Just assuming, but he’s not going back any time soon either. Lol


----------



## epicklein22

mikewhite85 said:


> Time to bump those prices! How much are you looking to increase? Pretty easy to justify it now with the cost of diesel fuel, inflation, and the necessary rise in cost of labor


Considering I’m already low on my hourly, and combined with the factors you’ve mentioned; I’m going to shoot for 15 to 20%. Business is strong, but a salesman at another company told me their leads have died off recently.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> MDS was a big proponent of using a tractor on jobs just a few years ago, but now look what he uses. Just assuming, but he’s not going back any time soon either. Lol



You’re 100% right there. I was just talking about that with one of my guys yesterday. He worked with me ten years ago for a year or so. I was saying how much things have changed as I was loading wood with the mini giant and they were raking. In the old days a guy or two would’ve been tied up hooking chains. Sometimes one on the ground and one waiting in the truck to unhook. It worked well for the times though. A huge step up from the lift gate/dump truck of 25 years ago lol. 

I know what Mike is saying about how useful that winch is though. When we need it, it’s a life saver. The guys are generally amazed at its power. Just different. It’s like comparing a lift to a bucket. 

Best part about the tractor these days is having it around the yard to load topsoil, stacks of plywood, etc., without having to take one of the other machines off their trailers.


----------



## Haplo

Picked up the new grinder today. Rg55's were out of stock with none coming in the foreseeable future, vermeer 382 are out till September


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> we are looking to get some land, log it and clear some areas to build a house and shop, im looking at those skidding winches as they seem super useful, and for the price of a dingo I can get a small tractor to run the winch, loader, grapple, anything I need on a tree job, without destroying yards
> what winch and tractor combo do you run? anything you would change?
> bigger the better for the loader and winch, BUT you lose the ability to fit through a gate, the skid would probably do better on hills but sorta one use for double the price the way I see it








I own the new holland 33hp with a uniforest winch. Jake, with whom we regularly subcontract, runs a 37ish hp John deer with Farmi winch. Both have weighted tires and front grapples. My grapple is a little larger for carrying bigger (or more) wood. His closes a little tighter for grabbing brush. Both weigh 4000-5000 pounds.

We don't often deal with small gates in our context. But I will say that a tractor with the right tires is much less invasive on lawns than a tracked mini skid. It's just a bit heavier. Their ability to run up hills is the same and, unlike my mini, they have gears and will move a lot faster. My mini has a 25hp Kubota so the tractors are significantly stronger and can carry much heavier loads. They can also lift material much higher and better load trucks. 

I sometimes use the winch to skid logs (it has 3 slides so we can skid 4 logs at a time) but most often I use it for felling opposite leaners and fishing out material in areas that aren't as accessible with a mini loader.... or just getting big tops to the chipper.

The uniforest winch is rated for 7,000 lbs of pull, so if you have a high enough tie in point you can pull huge trees where you want them. You need to know what you're doing, and how to hinge properly, and we sometimes will use both tractors to pull something particularly big and scary (pictured).

If your context doesn't involve a constant need to fit through narrow gates, a tractor with winch and grapple has more advantages- and is cheaper- than a mini loader. 

I recently priced out a new LS 33 hp tractor for 23k. Not sure if that came with the loader arms but adding a grapple (1500-4000) and wallenstein winch (4-5k), brings it around to 30k. A new dingo without a grapple is pushing 40k now. But there are a lot of used tractors around too (at least easier to find than a mini). I bought my used new holland for around 10k. Don't forget to have a 3rd function kit installed too so you can use a grapple. 

A bigger tractor (40hp plus) will really move some wood and be better at moving full size saw logs if you're into selling logs. They are just harder to transport to the job and are heavier on lawns. I've never sold a piece of wood so I wouldn't know. The 30-40hp range seems to be a good fit for residential tree work. Also my tractor takes up all of my 16' dump trailer.

When I worked in Los Angeles I had never heard of a skidder winch and probably would have thought that using a tractor for tree work would have been unusual. A mini skid would have been amazing there. 

All in all, I'd say in the right geographic context, a tractor with a skidder winch and grapple is a highly underutilized tool in residential tree work with incredible benefits.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Picked up the new grinder today. Rg55's were out of stock with none coming in the foreseeable future, vermeer 382 are out till September
> View attachment 1000358


Nice! I love that it has a little dozer blade on it. You're going to make your money back quick!


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice! I love that it has a little dozer blade on it. You're going to make your money back quick!


This is the beginnings of the "second crew". One guy with pickup truck and grinder can go off and grind stumps all day, and use the push blade to leave them in nice piles.

The next day he takes the dump trailer and mini loader and grabs all the piles. One or two days a week he's back with the main crew.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Haplo said:


> Picked up the new grinder today. Rg55's were out of stock with none coming in the foreseeable future, vermeer 382 are out till September
> View attachment 1000358


Good machine , buy a full set of teeth and bolts for around $400 and keep them on your truck. Those teeth are awesome and easy to replace. The heat shield on the exhaust will break off after several months probably. I had our tires filled with a special foam so we never get a flat. Those rims are easily bent. 
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## tree MDS

Worked on finishing the mini giant/dump trailer setup today. That’s two stacks of twelve sheets 3/4” plyboard in there. I knew it would work. Been slowly working towards dialing in this setup for a while now. So glad I went with the 16’ trailer now!


----------



## tree MDS

I knew from day one I was going to saw off this stupid hitch thingy. I might need to get the avant wheel things Helms posted up the other week, but for now it’ll work. 

Perfect setup to go with a tracked lift in my opinion.


----------



## tree MDS

I forgot to mention, a pintle hitch is nice bolted to the winch too!


----------



## tree MDS

Plyboard, baby!! Lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I knew from day one I was going to saw off this stupid hitch thingy. I might need to get the avant wheel things Helms posted up the other week, but for now it’ll work.
> 
> Perfect setup to go with a tracked lift in my opinion.
> View attachment 1000402
> View attachment 1000403
> View attachment 1000404
> View attachment 1000405


Looks like you have aftermarket ramps. With my dump trailor, bwise had upgradable aluminum ramps that stowed In under the trailor. I see where the ramps would go. The steel ramps are just so heavy. Great setup BTW. The one regret with my setup is not going to the 16' dumper. I have a 14' dump trailor.


----------



## tree MDS

You kinda helped me decide on a 16 footer, so I thank you for that!!

That trailer was the one 16 footer Rochester had in stock at the time when I changed my mind (thanks in part to you).so I jumped on it.

Not super happy with the PJ, but it does it’s job so far anyway. I think I would go back to Cam if I could have a do-over.

The problem was, cam wouldn’t derate even a 14’ to under 10,000 here, so my hands were kinda tied.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 1000347
> 
> View attachment 1000348
> 
> 
> 
> I own the new holland 33hp with a uniforest winch. Jake, with whom we regularly subcontract, runs a 37ish hp John deer with Farmi winch. Both have weighted tires and front grapples. My grapple is a little larger for carrying bigger (or more) wood. His closes a little tighter for grabbing brush. Both weigh 4000-5000 pounds.
> 
> We don't often deal with small gates in our context. But I will say that a tractor with the right tires is much less invasive on lawns than a tracked mini skid. It's just a bit heavier. Their ability to run up hills is the same and, unlike my mini, they have gears and will move a lot faster. My mini has a 25hp Kubota so the tractors are significantly stronger and can carry much heavier loads. They can also lift material much higher and better load trucks.
> 
> I sometimes use the winch to skid logs (it has 3 slides so we can skid 4 logs at a time) but most often I use it for felling opposite leaners and fishing out material in areas that aren't as accessible with a mini loader.... or just getting big tops to the chipper.
> 
> The uniforest winch is rated for 7,000 lbs of pull, so if you have a high enough tie in point you can pull huge trees where you want them. You need to know what you're doing, and how to hinge properly, and we sometimes will use both tractors to pull something particularly big and scary (pictured).
> 
> If your context doesn't involve a constant need to fit through narrow gates, a tractor with winch and grapple has more advantages- and is cheaper- than a mini loader.
> 
> I recently priced out a new LS 33 hp tractor for 23k. Not sure if that came with the loader arms but adding a grapple (1500-4000) and wallenstein winch (4-5k), brings it around to 30k. A new dingo without a grapple is pushing 40k now. But there are a lot of used tractors around too (at least easier to find than a mini). I bought my used new holland for around 10k. Don't forget to have a 3rd function kit installed too so you can use a grapple.
> 
> A bigger tractor (40hp plus) will really move some wood and be better at moving full size saw logs if you're into selling logs. They are just harder to transport to the job and are heavier on lawns. I've never sold a piece of wood so I wouldn't know. The 30-40hp range seems to be a good fit for residential tree work. Also my tractor takes up all of my 16' dump trailer.
> 
> When I worked in Los Angeles I had never heard of a skidder winch and probably would have thought that using a tractor for tree work would have been unusual. A mini skid would have been amazing there.
> 
> All in all, I'd say in the right geographic context, a tractor with a skidder winch and grapple is a highly underutilized tool in residential tree work with incredible benefits.



Being a rural region, have used tractors regularly & still do, mostly for getting pulled out of bogs!! 100hp is a normal size machine here.

My take is tractors, by design, do best at pulling, the front end loader addition works, but isn't their strongest point. The instability & imprecision is what turns me off tractors in our work situations. Every time we have one on a job, it's nearly rolled, so am always wary of them. A forestry winch would certainly be useful though & I do like the faster ground speed.

Have toyed with the idea of buying one for my father, who is technically retired & thinks earthmoving equipment begins & ends with tractors, so he can do firebreaks & slashing etc as an add to the business. However, he is so rough with gear, it would get demolished & invariably be out of action in no time.

Plantation harvesting recently, the owner bought his 85hp John Deere over with FEL. He charged in there after seeing what we had been doing with the 35hp Vermeer & it's rigid mount rotating grapple, & promptly had it on two wheesl, unable to move what the Vermeer could in rough ground. The rigid rotating grapple really unlocks so much potential of the well built compact tracks, like the Vermeer. My grapple bucket sits there barely used these days.

For mine, a larger, dedicated front end loader, around the 13-14 tonnes will be the game changer. Huge lift capacity & ground speed, much more manoeuvrable & stable in rough conditions.


----------



## Rabid K9

Well outside my budget (this unit well north of $500K new), but a slightly more compact version of this 20 tonne government machine we were working with is a serious workhorse....


----------



## bck

M


epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 1000061
> Fleet pic from the other day. Did that double trunk spruce on the left and a maple behind it with the crane. Climbed and bombed another spruce that big off in the distance. Climbed a Norway maple in the backyard as well.
> 
> Chugging along through the season, gotta bump my prices up some. Just feel like I’ve been doing stuff too cheap, getting almost every job I look at. The tree industry is definitely a marathon and it feels good to make it this far, but to continue the progression, I need to bump my prices up.


I feel like prices should go up 20%-25%. Equipment prices are up 25%, fuel is double and any good labor is up 50% from a couple of years ago. All the small bull **** we need to operate is up also you just probably don’t realize. All the bar oil , chains, ropes , filters , oil, brakes and ext… taxes and insurance arw to follow. You’ll probably loose work, pretty competitive where I am. If we don’t get a storm this year I think a lot of companies will shake out. Too many Mexicans running around anyways sort of killing the industry . Pretty sad .


----------



## tree MDS

I’m just trying to hold my prices at a respectable level so far this year. Good time Charlie season is over. Things are getting a little more real now.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> You kinda helped me decide on a 16 footer, so I thank you for that!!
> 
> That trailer was the one 16 footer Rochester had in stock at the time when I changed my mind (thanks in part to you).so I jumped on it.
> 
> Not super happy with the PJ, but it does it’s job so far anyway. I think I would go back to Cam if I could have a do-over.
> 
> The problem was, cam wouldn’t derate even a 14’ to under 10,000 here, so my hands were kinda tied.


I'm glad to hear I was able to help. That's what this forum is all about.

I got the Bwise trailor Dlp 14-16, going on 5 years it's holding up nicely. Needs a paint job this winter. Depending on the cost, I will either paint it or sell it and order a 16' new dump trailor. That's probably the peice of equipment that has made us the most and cost us the most money with all the logs it has hauled to the dump. Close to $200 per load for 10 yards of logs these days. 

That's the main reason why I got the 19xpc. Disposal prices on all the white pine trees we remove. That chipper is an absolute animal and we are very happy with the gas option, it does not give up much to the diesels. The way we chip by staging everything and machine feeding the chipper at the end of the day. We are going through about a half a tank of fuel per week(10 GAL). It's been three weeks running with the 19xpc and we haven't been to the dump once. We have accumulated half a dump trailor load of logs back at the yard. It's been pretty sweet.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I’m just trying to hold my prices at a respectable level so far this year. Good time Charlie season is over. Things are getting a little more real now.


Agreed , I’m seeing way less guys out there this year compared to last. I think this fall is going to be very good


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, your setup now is the most similar to what we run we run daily. A lot of times the log truck and elevator bucket and other international chip truck sit while we’re out with the lift, ram, chipper and a giant. Of course when we need the tractor winch, log truck, smaller chipper, or whatever, they’re life savers. I am a little spoiled, but I pay for it all, so **** it. 

But yeah, that’s a highly efficient looking setup you’ve got going.


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> I'm glad to hear I was able to help. That's what this forum is all about.
> 
> I got the Bwise trailor Dlp 14-16, going on 5 years it's holding up nicely. Needs a paint job this winter. Depending on the cost, I will either paint it or sell it and order a 16' new dump trailor. That's probably the peice of equipment that has made us the most and cost us the most money with all the logs it has hauled to the dump. Close to $200 per load for 10 yards of logs these days.
> 
> That's the main reason why I got the 19xpc. Disposal prices on all the white pine trees we remove. That chipper is an absolute animal and we are very happy with the gas option, it does not give up much to the diesels. The way we chip by staging everything and machine feeding the chipper at the end of the day. We are going through about a half a tank of fuel per week(10 GAL). It's been three weeks running with the 19xpc and we haven't been to the dump once. We have accumulated half a dump trailor load of logs back at the yard. It's been pretty sweet.


Nice chip body. How big is it? I don’t love the gassers but I guess they get the job done .


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Agreed , I’m seeing way less guys out there this year compared to last. I think this fall is going to be very good



Hard times will hopefully have a cleansing effect. I hear that. What we had going on the last couple years or so wasn’t sustainable.

I think/hope I’ll always be alright. While it seems like every ******* thinks they have what it takes to be a “tree service”, I think when people hire us they’re amazed at what they get, the (matching) equipment, level of professionalism and care of their property,, etc. I definitely know they feel like they hired right and that makes me feel good. After all, for what it is, it’s definitely been my life’s work.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Nice chip body. How big is it? I don’t love the gassers but I guess they get the job done .



He’s got a lot of capabilities for what he’s got invested. Not saying it’s a small amount, but that setup goes straight to where the work is. I make most of my money with pretty much the same deal.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> I'm glad to hear I was able to help. That's what this forum is all about.
> 
> I got the Bwise trailor Dlp 14-16, going on 5 years it's holding up nicely. Needs a paint job this winter. Depending on the cost, I will either paint it or sell it and order a 16' new dump trailor. That's probably the peice of equipment that has made us the most and cost us the most money with all the logs it has hauled to the dump. Close to $200 per load for 10 yards of logs these days.
> 
> That's the main reason why I got the 19xpc. Disposal prices on all the white pine trees we remove. That chipper is an absolute animal and we are very happy with the gas option, it does not give up much to the diesels. The way we chip by staging everything and machine feeding the chipper at the end of the day. We are going through about a half a tank of fuel per week(10 GAL). It's been three weeks running with the 19xpc and we haven't been to the dump once. We have accumulated half a dump trailor load of logs back at the yard. It's been pretty sweet.



I dump my log truck brimming over for $175. (I know it’s a killer deal, but still pricey to me). I guess it pays to be extra peachy sweet to the lady at the dump. That and I’ve been going there for 27 years, so I guess that helps too.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> He’s got a lot of capabilities for what he’s got invested. Not saying it’s a small amount, but that setup goes straight to where the work is. I make most of my money with pretty much the same deal.


I’m pretty much the same . Mini skid steer , m15r , f-550 chip truck. We can get a lot done in a day


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> I’m pretty much the same . Mini skid steer , m15r , f-550 chip truck. We can get a lot done in a day



I was just thinking that if I had to slim down to bare bones equipment wise, I would keep lift, the ram, the smaller giant, the 19xpc and the dump trailer. I could still kick ass with just that stuff if I had to. You know, like if the repo man ever rolls into town lol.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> He’s got a lot of capabilities for what he’s got invested. Not saying it’s a small amount, but that setup goes straight to where the work is. I make most of my money with pretty much the same deal.


The giant goes In the back of the chip truck with 12' ramps. That particular job was a solo job that took 4.5 hrs and made $2,000. Pound for pound were the most efficient game in town.

We only run two trucks and we like it that way.


----------



## Helmstein

bck said:


> Nice chip body. How big is it? I don’t love the gassers but I guess they get the job done .


Thanks, I had it built down in Florida and drove it up with brother. The dimensions are 14×7,6×7,2 The Giant is 7-1/4 tall, clears it by 3/4"

That 7.3 gas motor paired to the 10 speed auto does everything I ask of it. No regrets there. I love diesel but the emmisions ruined them for me.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking that if I had to slim down to bare bones equipment wise, I would keep lift, the ram, the smaller giant, the 19xpc and the dump trailer. I could still kick ass with just that stuff if I had to. You know, like if the repo man ever rolls into town lol.


And then build back better with a crane once all the beech trees start dying


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> He’s got a lot of capabilities for what he’s got invested. Not saying it’s a small amount, but that setup goes straight to where the work is. I make most of my money with pretty much the same deal.


We have invested in very specific equipment for the work we do.


----------



## tree MDS

How tall is the cage on the the mini exactly?


----------



## Helmstein

Thats


tree MDS said:


> I dump my log truck brimming over for $175. (I know it’s a killer deal, but still pricey to me). I guess it pays to be extra peachy sweet to the lady at the dump. That and I’ve been going there for 27 years, so I guess that helps too.


Thats crazy cheap. One dump charges 17per yard by me and the other charges 20per yard. When I first started the dump charged 8per yard. When the owner died. An existing tree nursery bought the facility and doubled the prices. Max I can carry about 12 yards on the dump trailor. It gets expensive without a big chipper. Firewood we usually dump for free.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> How tall is the cage on the the mini exactly?


With foam filled tires I believe it 7' 1/4"


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I’m just trying to hold my prices at a respectable level so far this year. Good time Charlie season is over. Things are getting a little more real now.



I've moved prices generally up by around 20% on smaller jobs, factoring in they cost the most in 'peripheral costs' & 10-15% on larger jobs.

All the while keeping an eye on the general trend of things, with some much uncertainty around. Have aimed to increase volume of commercial clients, while turning down some smaller, fiddly jobs that previously may have done 'for the love', but at same time don't want to lose all those type of jobs.

It's a delicate balance.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> We have invested in very specific equipment for the work we do.



The whole labour saving / increased efficiency / reliability of a for purpose machine like the compact tracks or AL's is just amazing. Then dialling the transport / deployment side of them to keep things straightforward.

I constantly pinch myself how much work the Vermeer saves us, the clients are always amazed & impressed compared to what they may have seen in the past & I still can't believe other outfits generally don't run anything.

Did hear on the grapevine, another regional operator actually does run a Toro mini-skid, managed to send it up a tree using it clear a big hanger. Effectively became a counterweight, before something gave out & the Toro re-entered orbit, badly. Lucky no-one was injured or worse.


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, wasn’t Laura Banjo doing the big craner this weekend? I hope she’s alright!!??


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Hey, wasn’t Laura Banjo doing the big craner this weekend? I hope she’s alright!!??



Reckon Pa’ would have to run out his ol’double proof special blend shine for that big hail mary.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> The giant goes In the back of the chip truck with 12' ramps. That particular job was a solo job that took 4.5 hrs and made $2,000. Pound for pound were the most efficient game in town.
> 
> We only run two trucks and we like it that way.



And the mat rack goes on the side of the trailer?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Hey, wasn’t Laura Banjo doing the big craner this weekend? I hope she’s alright!!??


****in crane didnt show up AGAIN
got a contract climber to do it


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> got a contract climber to do it


Thought it was too dead to climb?


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Thought it was too dead to climb?


too dead for me to climb, contract climber = not my issue 
he didnt reek of any drugs I could identify either, maybe he is just stupid or crazy, either way he is cheaper than the crane anyways


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> contract climber = not my issue


If you allow guys on YOUR job site to do what you believe is stupid or crazy and you wouldn't do yourself then you are not fit to lead a crew


----------



## jefflovstrom

Crane guy probably figured out best not to work for a kid and decided not to show. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> too dead for me to climb, contract climber = not my issue
> he didnt reek of any drugs I could identify either, maybe he is just stupid or crazy, either way he is cheaper than the crane anyways


What happens if YOUR contract climber gets hurt? Do you know?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> What happens if YOUR contract climber gets hurt? Do you know?
> Jeff



Lol. Pa’s lawsuit money might be at risk..


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> And the mat rack goes on the side of the trailer?


To be honest I don't really know. I haven't had to use it on a job yet. It keeps the mats neat and organized when not in use at the yard and ready to be deployed with little to no manual labor. 

I think I will either put it in the bed of the 2500 or in the back of the chiptruck. Don't know how it would fair on the fender of the dump trailor but we will find out. 

We always keep 6 mats in the back of the Dodge 2500. I'm sure this fall we will be using the rack more often with wet weather. The giant as you know is very light on its feet.


----------



## tree MDS

That damn ground protection is always an issue.

My old Chevy has an 8’ bed that dumps perfectly and is easy to load chunks or 8’ logs in. Truck that size is real handy. Perfect for plywood. Feels like backing up a wheel barrow after the other trucks lol.

I have plans to buy a new tub one day and have a 454 I wanna have built and have every other body and interior part you can think of. Plus it’s just cool. Had it 26 years now.


----------



## ZinTrees

picked up a cheap little ford ranger for a toy, its ugly as hell, and the AC doesnt work, but itll be fun to play with
also got a new mower
*
*


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Crane guy probably figured out best not to work for a kid and decided not to show.
> Jeff


we have to be selective on who we work for so as not to get in trouble.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> picked up a cheap little ford ranger for a toy, its ugly as hell, and the AC doesnt work, but itll be fun to play with
> also got a new mower
> *View attachment 1000827
> *



Yep, that'll sort the big scary dead trees in no time....


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> too dead for me to climb, contract climber = not my issue
> he didnt reek of any drugs I could identify either, maybe he is just stupid or crazy, either way he is cheaper than the crane anyways



So is this bloody giant dead terrifying monster thing down & 'pushed into the woods' yet or the other guy is 'going to do it'? Can only imagine what was going through his mind.

Just out of interest, were you intending to 'ride the hook' into the tree, rig up the pieces, cut them & ride out the hook with the load? I assuming not. So effectively you would still be hanging on the dead stag.

Even lifting pieces out vertically & gently changes the forces of a tree as reportedly fragile as this.

Think you were swimming with your floaties on here....


----------



## Rabid K9

Send the crane, or at very least the ride on lawnmower, lighting done struck my tree!!

(Actually a very fun tree, down and wrapped up in time to go for a surf)


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> So is this bloody giant dead terrifying monster thing down & 'pushed into the woods' yet or the other guy is 'going to do it'? Can only imagine what was going through his mind.
> 
> Just out of interest, were you intending to 'ride the hook' into the tree, rig up the pieces, cut them & ride out the hook with the load? I assuming not. So effectively you would still be hanging on the dead stag.
> 
> Even lifting pieces out vertically & gently changes the forces of a tree as reportedly fragile as this.
> 
> Think you were swimming with your floaties on here....


tree is down
was intending on riding the ball with each piece, or having the crane hold the hook overhead for a tie in point


----------



## tree MDS

Whipped some hemlocks covered in PI, grapevine, bittersweet, creeper vine and something else up. 

Unfortunately we couldn’t clean anything up really till the lift was out of the way. The mini giant and the chipper made short work of that though. Had everything mostly laid out nice in one big grapple friendly mess. 

I can rotate all the way around in front of that chimney, btw, no worries of hitting it whatsoever. Zero tail-swing.


----------



## tree MDS

And the new trailer setup worked sweet. Had to use three trucks, but we got it in one trip anyway. Perfect packed load of chips in the ram. 


And the usual end result…


----------



## tree MDS

That Laura tree would’ve been a ten minute walk in the park for me… maybe five. Lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Send the crane, or at very least the ride on lawnmower, lighting done struck my tree!!


I will bring shop hoist and mower behind my ranger


----------



## tree MDS

Old school, baby! Been a while since I’ve had these two out together. This and the mini giant were the perfect combo for driving around the golf course cart paths to get to chipping this hell brush pile. We had already chipped quite a bit by the first pic. Thing was nasty, was supposed to be burned, but they ran into trouble with someone complaining so it became our issue.


----------



## ZinTrees

cheap fuel just bit me in the ass
blew up my 200t, my 261 was bad when I bought it, gonna go ahead and do the top end on both
running motomix so far and its good, no more pump gas for my saws, plus the motomix can is easy to pour and store lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Old school, baby! Been a while since I’ve had these two out together. This and the mini giant were the perfect combo for driving around the golf course cart paths to get to chipping this hell brush pile. We had already chipped quite a bit by the first pic. Thing was nasty, was supposed to be burned, but they ran into trouble with someone complaining so it became our issue.
> View attachment 1001335
> View attachment 1001336


Love the fact that you still use the old chevy chip truck . Please tell me the baby giant helped out with the chipping. That's a crazy pile. Nothing worse that chipping someone else's brush pile.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Love the fact that you still use the old chevy chip truck . Please tell me the baby giant helped out with the chipping. That's a crazy pile. Nothing worse that chipping someone else's brush pile.



Mini giant has been kicking ass all week. I got eighty something hours on it so far and with my other 1100 hours of experience on the big one, I can say I think I’ve got it down pretty sweet now. Just gets better and better. 

It was running circles around that pile kicking it’s ass. Loving that thing!!


----------



## tree MDS

I’m thinking of taking the rear half off this chip top and fixing it so I can run shorter ramps right off the lift trailer to put the mini g in back. Seems like it would be handy for some jobs. Of course then I’m back to plywood in the other chip truck, so would have to dump before home, but still seems like a pretty quick and east mod that could be handy as hell. And I could still use the IH as a chip truck too, just not as big in this configuration.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Old school, baby! Been a while since I’ve had these two out together. This and the mini giant were the perfect combo for driving around the golf course cart paths to get to chipping this hell brush pile. We had already chipped quite a bit by the first pic. Thing was nasty, was supposed to be burned, but they ran into trouble with someone complaining so it became our issue.
> View attachment 1001335
> View attachment 1001336



Yuck, nobody likes a 'brush pile.....'

At least it looks moderately clean & not pushed away in some dark, muddy corner. And good to have a machine to pluck it apart.

Have started turning down those sorts of jobs, not always, but a lot more cautious about them then used to be.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Yuck, nobody likes a 'brush pile.....'
> 
> At least it looks moderately clean & not pushed away in some dark, muddy corner. And good to have a machine to pluck it apart.
> 
> Have started turning down those sorts of jobs, not always, but a lot more cautious about them then used to be.



I’m billing a full day for that pile, so I can live with that. Actually made it pretty relaxing… of course I was the one on the machine lol.

But yeah, I’ve been turning down brush piles for a few years now. Something about cleaning up after other morons dabbling in tree cutting that I just can’t handle after all these years.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I’m billing a full day for that pile, so I can live with that. Actually made it pretty relaxing… of course I was the one on the machine lol.
> 
> But yeah, I’ve been turning down brush piles for a few years now. Something about cleaning up after other morons dabbling in tree cutting that I just can’t handle after all these years.


That’s an expensive brush pile to chip


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> That’s an expensive brush pile to chip



Well, I’m their tree guy, and there it was in the middle of the course, and the town stopped them from burning, so this was the only other option really. Oh, and they needed it done by the 9th this month.$ lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I’m billing a full day for that pile, so I can live with that. Actually made it pretty relaxing… of course I was the one on the machine lol.
> 
> But yeah, I’ve been turning down brush piles for a few years now. Something about cleaning up after other morons dabbling in tree cutting that I just can’t handle after all these years.



A full day for that pile....

Would probably say yes to that one!!

Had a job two weeks ago, not a brush pile, but a partially collapsed acacia, tough & wiry as hell. Near a water tank & and old fence in there somewhere. At the end of a full day, clients asked if we could deal with it. They had tinkered away with the edges already. Wasn't keen, but still said yes.

Anyway, nearly finished, scratchy & heavy, have to cut the species into tiny pieces & hand feed as the angular growth habit fights to the very end going into the chipper, one of the species can see bugger all going into chipper courtesy of all it's deadwood & fluffy foliage. And I see Superb Speed dive at the tray as a piece is disappearing, to stop the rollers & grab a piece of thick fencing wire just before it got to rollers....

So careful with metal, but this bastard piece still nearly got in. Couldn't thank him enough. Another local operator had wire wrap around his drum bearings while bastard, big repair bill.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I’m thinking of taking the rear half off this chip top and fixing it so I can run shorter ramps right off the lift trailer to put the mini g in back. Seems like it would be handy for some jobs. Of course then I’m back to plywood in the other chip truck, so would have to dump before home, but still seems like a pretty quick and east mod that could be handy as hell. And I could still use the IH as a chip truck too, just not as big in this configuration.
> View attachment 1001421


Thats a good idea to ramp right off the tilt deck. One of the reasons I got F550 for a chip truck low deck height at 48". With 12' ramps, the loading angle is the same as my dump trailor. If you load the giant on all the way towards the back of the truck the cage might not interfere with the chip top. That's what makes a good tree guy. Never stop working towards total efficiency.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> A full day for that pile....
> 
> Would probably say yes to that one!!
> 
> Had a job two weeks ago, not a brush pile, but a partially collapsed acacia, tough & wiry as hell. Near a water tank & and old fence in there somewhere. At the end of a full day, clients asked if we could deal with it. They had tinkered away with the edges already. Wasn't keen, but still said yes.
> 
> Anyway, nearly finished, scratchy & heavy, have to cut the species into tiny pieces & hand feed as the angular growth habit fights to the very end going into the chipper, one of the species can see bugger all going into chipper courtesy of all it's deadwood & fluffy foliage. And I see Superb Speed dive at the tray as a piece is disappearing, to stop the rollers & grab a piece of thick fencing wire just before it got to rollers....
> 
> So careful with metal, but this bastard piece still nearly got in. Couldn't thank him enough. Another local operator had wire wrap around his drum bearings while bastard, big repair bill.


We try not to chip other people's brush piles. What if someone threw a metal stake in there. That would be fun. Surprised MDS ran the smaller chipper. I haven't touched the 1390xp since we got the 19xpc. I almost feel guilty not using the old chipper.


----------



## Helmstein

Fully stretched the 87-48Aj out today. What a view. She was stable and I felt totally comfortable. Granted there was no wind.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Well, I’m their tree guy, and there it was in the middle of the course, and the town stopped them from burning, so this was the only other option really. Oh, and they needed it done by the 9th this month.$ lol


People just nod and say yes when the MDS demands his day rate. Haha

They know his work is worth the price.


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> Fully stretched the 87-48Aj out today. What a view. She was stable and I felt totally comfortable. Granted there was no wind.


I set my bucket up in wind all the time, you get used to the swaying and little creaks in no time
still getting used to the bucket level chains having a tiny bit of slop, so if you lean in the direction of the bucket level pivot, the bucket will tip a little (barely measurable maybe 2 degrees but sure feel it, and always un-expected)


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> I set my bucket up in wind all the time, you get used to the swaying and little creaks in no time
> still getting used to the bucket level chains having a tiny bit of slop, so if you lean in the direction of the bucket level pivot, the bucket will tip a little (barely measurable maybe 2 degrees but sure feel it, and always un-expected)


5m up in the breeze is a bit different to 25m though.


----------



## treevet

Hi Fellas...been a while. Missed you a lot...sure it is mutual (kisses). I got banned for a few days back when I left after the 10 year old treeguy imposter/liar cried to the mods so I decided to never come back since 1. A kid (named Zit I think) with virtually no experience can be on the pro forum we built and 2. That kid can lie out his a$$ and get you banned by crying to mods like a little pimple faced beyotch he is. 

But the reason I came back is this guy on here who posts as DBL (just a fkn crane op) something whose real name is Tom Vagigna I believe...keeps pursuing me on my fb business page and saying all kinds of idiotic things. I cannot get ahold of him/her (possibly a tranny) any other way. This a$$clown likely has never been off the ground higher than a step stool, never ran a chainsaw and is a brokedown Brokeback Mountain loving turd. So Tommy Boy...pls. stop posting things like "why are you bragging" when I post my COI's (Certificates of Insurance) or some job picts on my fb business pg. for advertising and stop obsessing over me. I don't swing that way like you and Paulsy do together, who it is reassuring to see is still spending like an alchy into oblivion to impress people he doesn't know on a forum, will have to suffice for your same sex kinky excursions. Paulsie being "The TreeMESS or something like that.

Toodles...and been nice chatting and catching up with you fellow tree maulers and wish you all the best in all you do.

Your hero, Treevet.

Picture (enclosed below) of Tom Vagigna/DBL crane guy (not a tree guy by any means) on your forum in case you don't know who I am referring to so you can tell him to leave me the fk alone. Tom likes to hang with treemen because he likes mansweat odors he told me.


----------



## Rabid K9

Holy shitfire!!

It’s like Putin walking across Times Square dressed as Loch Ness!!


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Hi Fellas...been a while. Missed you a lot...sure it is mutual (kisses). I got banned for a few days back when I left after the 10 year old treeguy imposter/liar cried to the mods so I decided to never come back since 1. A kid (named Zit I think) with virtually no experience can be on the pro forum we built and 2. That kid can lie out his a$$ and get you banned by crying to mods like a little pimple faced beyotch he is.
> 
> But the reason I came back is this guy on here who posts as DBL (just a fkn crane op) something whose real name is Tom Vagigna I believe...keeps pursuing me on my fb business page and saying all kinds of idiotic things. I cannot get ahold of him/her (possibly a tranny) any other way. This a$$clown likely has never been off the ground higher than a step stool, never ran a chainsaw and is a brokedown Brokeback Mountain loving turd. So Tommy Boy...pls. stop posting things like "why are you bragging" when I post my COI's (Certificates of Insurance) or some job picts on my fb business pg. for advertising and stop obsessing over me. I don't swing that way like you and Paulsy do together, who it is reassuring to see is still spending like an alchy into oblivion to impress people he doesn't know on a forum, will have to suffice for your same sex kinky excursions. Paulsie being "The TreeMESS or something like that.
> 
> Toodles...and been nice chatting and catching up with you fellow tree maulers and wish you all the best in all you do.
> 
> Your hero, Treevet.
> 
> Picture (enclosed below) of Tom Vagigna/DBL crane guy (not a tree guy by any means) on your forum in case you don't know who I am referring to so you can tell him to leave me the fk alone.  Tom likes to hang with treemen because he likes mansweat odors he told me.



@treevet word on the street has it that you got yourself into a Pottylift?

And that you like it so much, you sleep in it, with banana palm fronds over your head to keep the rain off.

Tell me it ain’t true?


----------



## BrettS

Rabid K9 said:


> Holy shitfire!!
> 
> It’s like Putin walking across Times Square dressed as Loch Ness!!


Or biden actually speaking a full sentence without the teleprompter and notes in his hand....


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Hi Fellas...been a while. Missed you a lot...sure it is mutual (kisses). I got banned for a few days back when I left after the 10 year old treeguy imposter/liar cried to the mods so I decided to never come back since 1. A kid (named Zit I think) with virtually no experience can be on the pro forum we built and 2. That kid can lie out his a$$ and get you banned by crying to mods like a little pimple faced beyotch he is.
> 
> But the reason I came back is this guy on here who posts as DBL (just a fkn crane op) something whose real name is Tom Vagigna I believe...keeps pursuing me on my fb business page and saying all kinds of idiotic things. I cannot get ahold of him/her (possibly a tranny) any other way. This a$$clown likely has never been off the ground higher than a step stool, never ran a chainsaw and is a brokedown Brokeback Mountain loving turd. So Tommy Boy...pls. stop posting things like "why are you bragging" when I post my COI's (Certificates of Insurance) or some job picts on my fb business pg. for advertising and stop obsessing over me. I don't swing that way like you and Paulsy do together, who it is reassuring to see is still spending like an alchy into oblivion to impress people he doesn't know on a forum, will have to suffice for your same sex kinky excursions. Paulsie being "The TreeMESS or something like that.
> 
> Toodles...and been nice chatting and catching up with you fellow tree maulers and wish you all the best in all you do.
> 
> Your hero, Treevet.
> 
> Picture (enclosed below) of Tom Vagigna/DBL crane guy (not a tree guy by any means) on your forum in case you don't know who I am referring to so you can tell him to leave me the fk alone. Tom likes to hang with treemen because he likes mansweat odors he told me.


dave, you never cease to disappoint us with your insults. proves you are desperate for recognition. you post things that are supposed to be noteworthy, but they are merely everyday requirements of being in business. i know of no one that posts the names of the people they work for, as if we care. ive gotten all the way up to an 8' stepladder so im sure you will be impressed. post again, and try not to insult with every other word. you make a pretty big target yourself if you want to go that route. still busy doing a lot with tree guys and making money. hope it stays that way till we get rid of biden.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Hi Fellas...been a while. Missed you a lot...sure it is mutual (kisses). I got banned for a few days back when I left after the 10 year old treeguy imposter/liar cried to the mods so I decided to never come back since 1. A kid (named Zit I think) with virtually no experience can be on the pro forum we built and 2. That kid can lie out his a$$ and get you banned by crying to mods like a little pimple faced beyotch he is.
> 
> But the reason I came back is this guy on here who posts as DBL (just a fkn crane op) something whose real name is Tom Vagigna I believe...keeps pursuing me on my fb business page and saying all kinds of idiotic things. I cannot get ahold of him/her (possibly a tranny) any other way. This a$$clown likely has never been off the ground higher than a step stool, never ran a chainsaw and is a brokedown Brokeback Mountain loving turd. So Tommy Boy...pls. stop posting things like "why are you bragging" when I post my COI's (Certificates of Insurance) or some job picts on my fb business pg. for advertising and stop obsessing over me. I don't swing that way like you and Paulsy do together, who it is reassuring to see is still spending like an alchy into oblivion to impress people he doesn't know on a forum, will have to suffice for your same sex kinky excursions. Paulsie being "The TreeMESS or something like that.
> 
> Toodles...and been nice chatting and catching up with you fellow tree maulers and wish you all the best in all you do.
> 
> Your hero, Treevet.
> 
> Picture (enclosed below) of Tom Vagigna/DBL crane guy (not a tree guy by any means) on your forum in case you don't know who I am referring to so you can tell him to leave me the fk alone. Tom likes to hang with treemen because he likes mansweat odors he told me.


also dave, because business is so bad, we have another new machine coming shortly.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I got banned for a few days back when I left after the 10 year old treeguy imposter/liar cried to the mods


KNEW IT!
stalk me and expect me to not do anything about it? your a piece of living **** if you think its acceptable to go stalk someone (a minor at that) 
P.S not an imposter tree guy lmfao, need me to go get a picture of my setup for ya? got a 2004 cummins ram, 1992 topkick bucket, 2004 bandit 250xp (with the 4bt), still got the 14ft dump trailer, just sold my F350, got saws out my ass, so many in fact I cant fit them all in the lockers on my bucket truck, so it has a truckbed toolbox ontop of the headache rack, to carry my kombi system, bucket harness, and capstan winch
still only 2 ring slings and now 2 blocks and a cheap pulley, dont need more than that, the green ISC blocks are F'ing sweet anyways


----------



## Haplo

We took out three fence sections and took off the slide and it was still tricky wiggling this lift in. Nice little drop zone


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> dave, you never cease to disappoint us with your insults. proves you are desperate for recognition. you post things that are supposed to be noteworthy, but they are merely everyday requirements of being in business. i know of no one that posts the names of the people they work for, as if we care. ive gotten all the way up to an 8' stepladder so im sure you will be impressed. post again, and try not to insult with every other word. you make a pretty big target yourself if you want to go that route. still busy doing a lot with tree guys and making money. hope it stays that way till we get rid of biden.


and I thought I was insulting at times, but dave, holy ****, he needs a life, maybe he should go run a chipper that isnt steam era for once, and see what real tree work is about, he would be less salty with a key rather than firing up the old steam engine for every tree he does


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> We took out three fence sections and took off the slide and it was still tricky wiggling this lift in. Nice little drop zoneView attachment 1001537
> View attachment 1001538
> View attachment 1001539


lucky to be able to remove parts of the fence, we just climb anything that we cant get the bucket truck to


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> We took out three fence sections and took off the slide and it was still tricky wiggling this lift in. Nice little drop zoneView attachment 1001537
> View attachment 1001538
> View attachment 1001539


Alright, cool to see other fellas with the easy lift. It's light enough to where you only need to put a mat down to zero turn when you are on the lawn. What's the rental cost on that machine per day? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Helmstein

treevet said:


> Hi Fellas...been a while. Missed you a lot...sure it is mutual (kisses). I got banned for a few days back when I left after the 10 year old treeguy imposter/liar cried to the mods so I decided to never come back since 1. A kid (named Zit I think) with virtually no experience can be on the pro forum we built and 2. That kid can lie out his a$$ and get you banned by crying to mods like a little pimple faced beyotch he is.
> 
> But the reason I came back is this guy on here who posts as DBL (just a fkn crane op) something whose real name is Tom Vagigna I believe...keeps pursuing me on my fb business page and saying all kinds of idiotic things. I cannot get ahold of him/her (possibly a tranny) any other way. This a$$clown likely has never been off the ground higher than a step stool, never ran a chainsaw and is a brokedown Brokeback Mountain loving turd. So Tommy Boy...pls. stop posting things like "why are you bragging" when I post my COI's (Certificates of Insurance) or some job picts on my fb business pg. for advertising and stop obsessing over me. I don't swing that way like you and Paulsy do together, who it is reassuring to see is still spending like an alchy into oblivion to impress people he doesn't know on a forum, will have to suffice for your same sex kinky excursions. Paulsie being "The TreeMESS or something like that.
> 
> Toodles...and been nice chatting and catching up with you fellow tree maulers and wish you all the best in all you do.
> 
> Your hero, Treevet.
> 
> Picture (enclosed below) of Tom Vagigna/DBL crane guy (not a tree guy by any means) on your forum in case you don't know who I am referring to so you can tell him to leave me the fk alone. Tom likes to hang with treemen because he likes mansweat odors he told me.


Treevet you are a legend! I consider it a right of arborsite passage to be insulted by treevet.


----------



## Haplo

About 900 a day and they drop it off and pick it up.


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> About 900 a day


not bad, especially considering how much more work it can do in a day over a climber


----------



## Haplo

Helmstein do you ever have these three red lights come on and then the controls don't work? This happens once in a while and I don't know why they come on or turn off. I actually repelled out of the lift the other day because I couldn't figure it out


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> Helmstein do you ever have these three red lights come on and then the controls don't work? This happens once in a while and I don't know why they come on or turn off. I actually repelled out of the lift the other day because I couldn't figure it out
> View attachment 1001542



Ate too many snacks while in the pilot seat?


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> KNEW IT!
> stalk me and expect me to not do anything about it? your a piece of living **** if you think its acceptable to go stalk someone (a minor at that)
> P.S not an imposter tree guy lmfao, need me to go get a picture of my setup for ya? got a 2004 cummins ram, 1992 topkick bucket, 2004 bandit 250xp (with the 4bt), still got the 14ft dump trailer, just sold my F350, got saws out my ass, so many in fact I cant fit them all in the lockers on my bucket truck, so it has a truckbed toolbox ontop of the headache rack, to carry my kombi system, bucket harness, and capstan winch
> still only 2 ring slings and now 2 blocks and a cheap pulley, dont need more than that, the green ISC blocks are F'ing sweet anyways



Hold on. 

Popcorn isn't ready yet.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Popcorn isn't ready yet.


neither is dave!


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> Helmstein do you ever have these three red lights come on and then the controls don't work? This happens once in a while and I don't know why they come on or turn off. I actually repelled out of the lift the other day because I couldn't figure it out
> View attachment 1001542


Most likely you are at maximum outreach. The machine wants you to undo whatever movement you just did. IE. retract upper boom extension. 
You will notice just before you get an audible alert one of the red lights will turn on.


----------



## tree MDS

On the omme the little light comes on and telescope stops, I just retract in till the light goes off, tiptoe to the rear of the basket, let everything get steady and stab at her again. A lot of times I’ll have to stop telescoping because I’m going to far then.


----------



## tree MDS

Does the easy lift have a narrow outrigger setting, where it’ll restrict rotation to the side in narrow?


----------



## Helmstein

Helmstein said:


> Most likely you are at maximum outreach. The machine wants you to undo whatever movement you just did. IE. retract upper boom extension.
> You will notice just before you get an audible alert one of the red lights will turn on.


Actually looking at the lights, you are probably trying to make the bucket go over center with lowering the tower while your upper boom Is raised to high. Lower your boom allowing the tower to lower.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> I’m thinking of taking the rear half off this chip top and fixing it so I can run shorter ramps right off the lift trailer to put the mini g in back. Seems like it would be handy for some jobs. Of course then I’m back to plywood in the other chip truck, so would have to dump before home, but still seems like a pretty quick and east mod that could be handy as hell. And I could still use the IH as a chip truck too, just not as big in this configuration.
> View attachment 1001421



The other thought is seeing what Southco would want to build a taller top for the international so I could fit mini g. Could have it made one piece with a grab for the log truck too… that would be totally bad ass. Lol.


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> About 900 a day and they drop it off and pick it up. View attachment 1001541


That's not to bad considering what that lift is capable off.

If you ever have problems In the field call up equip and ask for Alain. He's the easy lift genie in the bottle there to answer all your questions. 

I had called upequip because the machine would run for 10sec and then shut off repeatedly about 5 times in a row. I called and Alain said to replacing the battery in the remote. It worked and I felt like a total ass. Lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Does the easy lift have a narrow outrigger setting, where it’ll restrict rotation to the side in narrow?


Yes it does actually. When I first got the lift I had forgotten the outriggers were in narrow. I set up and didn't even notice a difference in the operation. I only worked straight out. But I was surprised. Can the omme retract and extend tracks. I find that I use this feature often when traversing across slopes.

The non marking tracks seem to be alittle delicate. I already noticed a crack appearing on one side. Told upequip about this and they were immediately on it and told me to submit a claim. They really are an impressive company.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Yes it does actually. When I first got the lift I had forgotten the outriggers were in narrow. I set up and didn't even notice a difference in the operation. I only worked straight out. But I was surprised. Can the omme retract and extend tracks. I find that I use this feature often when traversing across slopes.
> 
> The non marking tracks seem to be alittle delicate. I already noticed a crack appearing on one side. Told upequip about this and they were immediately on it and told me to submit a claim. They really are an impressive company.



Yeah, the tracks narrow and widen. We used to adjust them in the middle for trailering, etc., then wide for side slopes. Over time as I got more comfortable with it, we just started leaving it in narrow almost all the time (unless something is real crazy). Of course we extend the outriggers and adjust them as needed traveling on side slopes and up and down steep hills.


----------



## tree MDS

I’ve been thinking more and more about this efficiency thing lately. I’m not sure two trucks is the answer. I’m thinking maybe three is best for my situation. Thinking (where possible) the most efficient setup for me is log truck towing the lift, ram with chipper, and the other international (or bucket) towing the dump trailer with plywood and mini giant. 

I mean anyway I twist it it’s still a lot of iron, but that’s the only way to make it a true one stop show. Chip, plywood, lift, forward logs and load logs all in one trip. Then home. 

The thing is, it’s nice to have the equipment, but it’s the one day jobs that kill me… trying to move all that stuff efficiently. I think I’m almost there though. 

I mean bucket jobs are sweet because they’re usually on pavement for me these days, but they’re kind of few and far in between lately. Being able to handle those one day backyard jobs efficiently is definitely where it’s at.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Being able to handle those one day backyard jobs efficiently is definitely where it’s at.


this is what we specialize in
chipper and chip truck out front, bucket truck towing dump trailer and giant, climb the tree, or load giant into chip box, drag spider behind on flatbed trailer


----------



## tree MDS

What you specialize in is typing on the keyboard LOL


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> What you specialize in is typing on the keyboard LOL


sheit
get your ass down to moonshine land and we will have a brush dragging war
OR, we can do some backyard removals, and you will see how much better my system is as getting a tree from the backyard to the front 


reminds me, got 5 black locust to remove tuesday, one over a shed, rotted out, dead one in the yard but still has to be rigged out, third one is rotten right through the stump, over the house and power lines, and finally 2 decent ones over an ornamental that we cant touch
no bucket access due to power lines, so itll be climbing, gotta take 2 through a 36" gate, 2 man crew, capstan winch to load 10ft logs into dump trailer
also got a tri dominate magnolia around 55ft tall over a house, privacy fence, and probably 15K in granite statues for monday, limited bucket access due to potential driveway cracking, so it will be climbed, speedlined down the drive into the chipper, and the logs rigged out
stump is around 36-40"


----------



## ZinTrees

AND, im gonna do it all with my limited rigging gear
I do have a third ring sling, much heavier duty but it never gets used, mainly use the pulleys these days, rings are over rated IMO, but cheap enough to make worthwhile when you need 1 sling for one specific tree


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Tree Service Fantasy Camp. The online version.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Tree Service Fantasy Camp. The online version.


want pictures from the jobs monday and tuesday?


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> AND, im gonna do it all with my limited rigging gear
> I do have a third ring sling, much heavier duty but it never gets used, mainly use the pulleys these days, rings are over rated IMO, but cheap enough to make worthwhile when you need 1 sling for one specific tree
> 
> View attachment 1001796


----------



## Helmstein

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> This is getting ridiculous.



Yes, The MDS hates. Very much so.


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe I should’ve titled the thread “All are not welcome here”. Lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Maybe I should’ve titled the thread “All are not welcome here”. Lol


To be honest I really don't mind it. At the end of the day we all were young at some point.


----------



## epicklein22

I don’t read or respond to his posts. He’s more than welcome to read or reply, but he should warrant no interaction.

Worked the crane and bucket a lot this past week. Spanked a 36” codom silver maple with a very wide crown one day and then started clearing a bunch of trees on a narrow, steep bank with a fence on one side and an apartment complex on the other side.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> To be honest I really don't mind it. At the end of the day we all were young at some point.



Well, that’s big of you.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like the crane is working out wel!!??


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Maybe I should’ve titled the thread “All are not welcome here”. Lol



Or “All are welcomed here except for Dave and Zit Tree” lol


----------



## Helmstein

epicklein22 said:


> I don’t read or respond to his posts. He’s more than welcome to read or reply, but he should warrant no interaction.
> 
> Worked the crane and bucket a lot this past week. Spanked a 36” codom silver maple with a very wide crown one day and then started clearing a bunch of trees on a narrow, steep bank with a fence on one side and an apartment complex on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 1001821


Holy smokes you guys don't kid around. That's a massive pick.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> want pictures from the jobs monday and tuesday?


Nope


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> wasnt talking to you
> 
> but now im gonna post a sh*t load


Well, who were you talking too? Post away, most of us just ignore you.
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Post away, most of us just ignore you.
> Jeff


ok, im used to that, wont hurt me any


----------



## mikewhite85

That's quite a pick. Nice when you can get nice and close. The hard part is finding a big enough spot to put it down!


----------



## dbl612

epicklein22 said:


> I don’t read or respond to his posts. He’s more than welcome to read or reply, but he should warrant no interaction.
> 
> Worked the crane and bucket a lot this past week. Spanked a 36” codom silver maple with a very wide crown one day and then started clearing a bunch of trees on a narrow, steep bank with a fence on one side and an apartment complex on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 1001821


nice job, tough to land a pick that big. easier on the ground work flow if you can make two or three smaller picks.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> nice job, tough to land a pick that big. easier on the ground work flow if you can make two or three smaller picks.


I dont do crane jobs, but on any normal job, especially from the bucket I make each cut small enough that my ground guy/crew doesnt pick up a saw, makes the whole job go allot faster


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I dont do crane jobs, but on any normal job, especially from the bucket I make each cut small enough that my ground guy/crew doesnt pick up a saw, makes the whole job go allot faster



Pa ain't so good at startin' them fangled saws?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Pa ain't so good at startin' them fangled saws?


lol
too hot these days, boiled gas and vapor lock + never taking the time to tune saws = the only saw that starts after 2pm is my 500i, and dads husky battery saw
that 500i is amazing, probably gonna pick up another one for limbing, the 28" rollomatic bar isnt light lol (saw shop didnt have a 28" light bar unfortunately)
if I go that route im putting a wrap handle on one just for falling, and probably leave a 32" bar on it


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> lol
> too hot these days, boiled gas and vapor lock + never taking the time to tune saws = the only saw that starts after 2pm is my 500i, and dads husky battery saw
> that 500i is amazing, probably gonna pick up another one for limbing, the 28" rollomatic bar isnt light lol (saw shop didnt have a 28" light bar unfortunately)
> if I go that route im putting a wrap handle on one just for falling, and probably leave a 32" bar on it



I don't understand this 'cheap gas' & 'boiled gas' scenario?

We run saws in proper hot conditions, long days, often doing work for the saws that is much more arduous than backyard residential type work. But never an issue with 'boiled gas'?

Sure your not mixing up your tins of fuel kid? Shine ain't for the orange & white machines!!


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> I don't understand this 'cheap gas' & 'boiled gas' scenario?
> 
> We run saws in proper hot conditions, long days, work for the saws that is much more arduous than backyard residential type work. But never an issue with 'boiled gas'?
> 
> Sure your not mixing up your tins of fuel kid? Shine ain't for the orange & white machines!!



LOL. The BS is getting so deep it’s starting to reek through my phone.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> I don't understand this 'cheap gas' & 'boiled gas' scenario?
> 
> We run saws in proper hot conditions, long days, work for the saws that is much more arduous than backyard residential type work. But never an issue with 'boiled gas'?
> 
> Sure your not mixing up your tins of fuel kid? Shine ain't for the orange & white machines!!


when the tank doesnt vent properly it pulls a vacuum, which lowers the boiling point of the fuel, when you open the gas cap it will boil over
quesadilla wouldnt know since it never gets over 70 degrees for him

just google "chainsaw boiling fuel" if you wanna learn more
im no expert, I just know from personal experience if I open the cap and fuel geysers out, the saw wont run till it cools off again


----------



## tree MDS

I think the only thing boiling is the pimples on Lara’s forehead lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I think the only thing boiling is the pimples on Lara’s forehead lol


never ran a 200t when its 90-110 degrees, and no shade?


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Looks like the crane is working out wel!!??


It’s been really good for my small outfit. I probably don’t use it quite as much as I first imagined I would, but that has been mostly dependent on the kind of jobs I’ve bid so far this year. It’s made the obvious crane jobs easier to schedule/more profitable. It has made some other jobs that don’t necessarily need a crane into a cake walk using the crane. I’ve saved my body a bunch of wear and tear as well.

I think for the money invested (I’m into it around $80k), there isn’t another piece of equipment that could match the production it produces. Mind you, I already had: a bucket, chipper, chip truck, f450 dump, stumper, mini skid, and full size skid. Having an experienced crane operator working for me, it was the logical next step for my operation.


----------



## epicklein22

dbl612 said:


> nice job, tough to land a pick that big. easier on the ground work flow if you can make two or three smaller picks.


Yup, I agree with that. 

How good the ground guys are dictates a lot of how the job plays out or is executed. You always find the bottle neck in the operation. Ground guy is definitely my weak spot at the moment. I get out of the bucket or tree as much as I can to help. That would be a no go for a lot of operators, but I worked my way up to this point, nothing is beneath the owner to do.


----------



## Haplo

epicklein22 said:


> Ground guy is definitely my weak spot at the moment. I get out of the bucket or tree as much as I can to help. That would be a no go for a lot of operators, but I worked my way up to this point, nothing is beneath the owner to do.


I do the same thing sometimes coming down to help but the crane ops seem to not like it, why is that?


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Yup, I agree with that.
> 
> How good the ground guys are dictates a lot of how the job plays out or is executed. You always find the bottle neck in the operation. Ground guy is definitely my weak spot at the moment. I get out of the bucket or tree as much as I can to help. That would be a no go for a lot of operators, but I worked my way up to this point, nothing is beneath the owner to do.



Man, you ain’t kidding there! Ground help unfortunately dictates the execution of project more often than I’d like to admit. This is nothing new, though, just a very real aspect.

Thankfully I actually have two fairly capable guys at the moment, so pretty much can do whatever I want with regard to rigging, driving, etc. That is rather rare for me though, I have to admit. Lol


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> when the tank doesnt vent properly it pulls a vacuum, which lowers the boiling point of the fuel, when you open the gas cap it will boil over
> quesadilla wouldnt know since it never gets over 70 degrees for him
> 
> just google "chainsaw boiling fuel" if you wanna learn more
> im no expert, I just know from personal experience if I open the cap and fuel geysers out, the saw wont run till it cools off again



You might be right about having a hot saw, but that isn't why fuel EVER boils over. Never. Ever.

See, you just have the physics wrong. Your fuel is in a hot fuel tank, and will never generate a vacuum under those conditions. When gasoline is heated up, it's vapor pressure rises, as does the pressure inside the fuel tank if it is not properly vented. When you take the cap off, the atmospheric pressure inside the tank is released, but the vapor pressure of the fuel isn't changed. RAPID evaporative cooling will occur until the vapor pressure of the fuel no longer exceeds the atmospheric pressure.

This is what you call "boiling off". 

Conversely, fuel might be boiling off inside a tank under vacuum, but the boiling will stop instantly when the vacuum is released by taking off the cap. I kinda doubt if a chainsaw ever used enough fuel to get hot while the cap was holding a vacuum. _That's a lot of fuel consumption_, and it just isn't how chainsaw fuel caps work.

As to googling "chainsaw boiling over" ? I did. Found this:





Fuel boiling


I've seen it a few times too - in either/both an MS290 and a 036 (Pretty sure the MS290, likely the 036 too).




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> LOL. The BS is getting so deep it’s starting to reek through my phone.



Sometimes I feel like my dogs when an annoying white fluffy dog talks smack to them as we drive past in the truck....


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> You might be right about having a hot saw, but that isn't why fuel EVER boils over. Never. Ever.
> 
> See, you just have the physics wrong. Your fuel is in a hot fuel tank, and will never generate a vacuum under those conditions. When gasoline is heated up, it's vapor pressure rises, as does the pressure inside the fuel tank if it is not properly vented. When you take the cap off, the atmospheric pressure inside the tank is released, but the vapor pressure of the fuel isn't changed. RAPID evaporative cooling will occur until the vapor pressure of the fuel no longer exceeds the atmospheric pressure.
> 
> This is what you call "boiling off".
> 
> Conversely, fuel might be boiling off inside a tank under vacuum, but the boiling will stop instantly when the vacuum is released by taking off the cap. I kinda doubt if a chainsaw ever used enough fuel to get hot while the cap was holding a vacuum. _That's a lot of fuel consumption_, and it just isn't how chainsaw fuel caps work.
> 
> As to googling "chainsaw boiling over" ? I did. Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel boiling
> 
> 
> I've seen it a few times too - in either/both an MS290 and a 036 (Pretty sure the MS290, likely the 036 too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com


When oddly chimes in, you know ya messed up!


----------



## Helmstein

epicklein22 said:


> Yup, I agree with that.
> 
> How good the ground guys are dictates a lot of how the job plays out or is executed. You always find the bottle neck in the operation. Ground guy is definitely my weak spot at the moment. I get out of the bucket or tree as much as I can to help. That would be a no go for a lot of operators, but I worked my way up to this point, nothing is beneath the owner to





pdqdl said:


> I was looking at that trying to figure out where the climber was on that tree, till I figured out the tree was up in the air.


That's too funny!


----------



## tree MDS

Just another day in Not Tennessee lol.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Just another day in Not Tennessee lol.
> View attachment 1002300
> View attachment 1002299
> View attachment 1002301


King of the plyboard. You really take care of your clients property's. Keep it up. Love to see the action shots of the lift and the B.Giant


----------



## mikewhite85

Another sketchy tree safely down. I like the homeowners attempt to hold it back with a 3/8 rope.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 1002485
> 
> Another sketchy tree safely down. I like the homeowners attempt to hold it back with a 3/8 rope.



That’s crazy! How did you get it down safely, crane or tractor winch?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That’s crazy! How did you get it down safely, crane or tractor winch?


I set a block very high in the maple above and tied off the ash above its center of gravity. We notched the the trunk and pulled back with the winch. It broke in several large pieces when it came down... it's one of those jobs I was glad the homeowner wasn't there to see!

It took about an hour to set up. One cut. The most expensive single cut job we've done!

I'm sure it would have gone smoother with a tracked lift.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> I'm sure it would have gone smoother with a tracked lift.


but would that be as fun, or make as much money on this job?


----------



## Captain Bruce

mikewhite85 said:


> I set a block very high in the maple above and tied off the ash above its center of gravity. We notched the the trunk and pulled back with the winch. It broke in several large pieces when it came down... it's one of those jobs I was glad the homeowner wasn't there to see!
> 
> It took about an hour to set up. One cut. The most expensive single cut job we've done!
> 
> I'm sure it would have gone smoother with a tracked lift.


Most expensive? How much did it cost you, to do the job, given that expense means you>>


----------



## tree MDS

Captain Bruce said:


> Most expensive? How much did it cost you, to do the job, given that expense means you>>



I think meant most expensive one cut billed to the customer. 

Try and keep up, Captain. Lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Just another day in Not Tennessee lol.
> View attachment 1002300
> View attachment 1002299
> View attachment 1002301



Need some signage & line marking on those plyways.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> I set a block very high in the maple above and tied off the ash above its center of gravity. We notched the the trunk and pulled back with the winch. It broke in several large pieces when it came down... it's one of those jobs I was glad the homeowner wasn't there to see!
> 
> It took about an hour to set up. One cut. The most expensive single cut job we've done!
> 
> I'm sure it would have gone smoother with a tracked lift.



Know the feeling, those kind of jobs are lot better with no eyes upon.


----------



## Rabid K9

Cut my lanyard yesterday, or at least cut the sheath properly & would have cut it right through had it not been steel core. First time have done something like that (plenty of nicks, but a proper cut through) in 20 odd years of ropes & cutting thingies.

Third day of a three day job, lot of relatively quick climbs, bombing down a heavily leaning tree over racehorse stable, climbing single line with line in taller, straight tree above, was raging at piece of tiny deadwood holding back my single line, pulling me off centre, plunge cutting triple collar around back of stem was on, thought lanyard was about 40mm above where was cutting on backside, evidently wasn't....


----------



## Rabid K9

Expensive pony property - cleaning up a fire buffer along one boundary. Young, fast growing eucs (karri), naturally very tall trees, lots of thinning poorly formed sub-dom trees, reduction of phototrophic growth, cleaning out of accumulated fine debris.

Apparently the flighty ponies don't like the scary noises the shelter belt makes in the wind.... 

They barely raised a trot with three days of saws, chipper, flames & falling trees adjacent to their paddocks.

Handy when conditions align to allow controlled use of fire in the clean up process. Fire & atmospheric science is a significant component of tree work in the region, spend a lot of resources preparing properties for 'the day' when wild fire comes.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Expensive pony property - cleaning up a fire buffer along one boundary. Young, fast growing eucs (karri), naturally very tall trees, lots of thinning poorly formed sub-dom trees, reduction of phototrophic growth, cleaning out of accumulated fine debris.
> 
> Apparently the flighty ponies don't like the scary noises the shelter belt makes in the wind....
> 
> They barely raised a trot with three days of saws, chipper, flames & falling trees adjacent to their paddocks.
> 
> Handy when conditions align to allow controlled use of fire in the clean up process. Fire & atmospheric science is a significant component of tree work in the region, spend a lot of resources preparing properties for 'the day' when wild fire comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid K9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive pony property - cleaning up a fire buffer along one boundary. Young, fast growing eucs (karri), naturally very tall trees, lots of thinning poorly formed sub-dom trees, reduction of phototrophic growth, cleaning out of accumulated fine debris.
> 
> Apparently the flighty ponies don't like the scary noises the shelter belt makes in the wind....
> 
> They barely raised a trot with three days of saws, chipper, flames & falling trees adjacent to their paddocks.
> 
> Handy when conditions align to allow controlled use of fire in the clean up process. Fire & atmospheric science is a significant component of tree work in the region, spend a lot of resources preparing properties for 'the day' when wild fire comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Llkk
Click to expand...




Rabid K9 said:


> Cut my lanyard yesterday, or at least cut the sheath properly & would have cut it right through had it not been steel core. First time have done something like that (plenty of nicks, but a proper cut through) in 20 odd years of ropes & cutting thingies.
> 
> Third day of a three day job, lot of relatively quick climbs, bombing down a heavily leaning tree over racehorse stable, climbing single line with line in taller, straight tree above, was raging at piece of tiny deadwood holding back my single line, pulling me off centre, plunge cutting triple collar around back of stem was on, thought lanyard was about 40mm above where was cutting on backside, evidently wasn't....


I'm glad you were unscathed and I'm guessing tied in twice. I did this same thing but climbing srt with a canopy tie. I cut my non load bearing retrieval side of my line. that will make you remember to check your line placement prior to every cut. These are the most valuable lessons. Be safe out there!


----------



## mikewhite85

You are quite the photographer k9. Thanks for showing us what you guys do down under.

Shaped a couple dozen hemlock today. Nice family's log vacation home. Should turn into a nice yearly pruning project. Wooley Adelgid are starting to hit.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> King of the plyboard. You really take care of your clients property's. Keep it up. Love to see the action shots of the lift and the B.Giant



Yeah man. Gold belt, baby. These people in this neighborhood have irrigation, the whole nine. The back yard was already dead and trashed (they’re having a new backyard/irrigation system installed), but I just do things the only way I know how to do them, the right way. Especially going across the manicured actually healthy front as seen here. I could’ve run one row, but for an extra few minutes we’ll leave no trace. She’s already got the other neighbors going to call me too. That’ll be three in a row. Besides, we’re only carrying 2 stacks of 12 sheets, that’s like child’s play compared to what we’re used to lol. So slick too with the new setup!

I’m so spoiled. We just pruned a couple oaks and had the lift all set up on the backside and the bucket in the front. Did what I could with the bucket and then stepped into the lift for everything else. Worked out pretty sweet, best of both worlds.

My babies. Lol…


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Expensive pony property - cleaning up a fire buffer along one boundary. Young, fast growing eucs (karri), naturally very tall trees, lots of thinning poorly formed sub-dom trees, reduction of phototrophic growth, cleaning out of accumulated fine debris.
> 
> Apparently the flighty ponies don't like the scary noises the shelter belt makes in the wind....
> 
> They barely raised a trot with three days of saws, chipper, flames & falling trees adjacent to their paddocks.
> 
> Handy when conditions align to allow controlled use of fire in the clean up process. Fire & atmospheric science is a significant component of tree work in the region, spend a lot of resources preparing properties for 'the day' when wild fire comes.


Is that you German Shepherd?? 

Always had a shepherd, best friend you could ever ask for.


----------



## Haplo

14 white pine. Gravy job with a huge parking lot to park equipment. Fell the first few into the lot to make room to start felling them parallel. Started grinding stumps after the fifth tree. Very efficient


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, Mike, I remember a while back your were saying you worked with a “Dave” - something or another. Was that the Dave from NPE? One of the owners? 

Just curious.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Hey, Mike, I remember a while back your were saying you worked with a “Dave” - something or another. Was that the Dave from NPE? One of the owners?
> 
> Just curious.


Dave from New England horticultural services in newtown, CT. 

I was 19 or 20 at the time. I was super clumsy and wasn't allowed to touch a chainsaw! But Dave got me my start and I've been doing it ever since, thanks to him.

I'm actually in Brookfield right now visiting family. This area must be a tree man's heaven. 

My brother worked for a Dave too. Sunset tree or something like that.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> 14 white pine. Gravy job with a huge parking lot to park equipment. Fell the first few into the lot to make room to start felling them parallel. Started grinding stumps after the fifth tree. Very efficient
> View attachment 1003141
> View attachment 1003144


That is a slick setup with some nice equipment. Did you get it all done in one day?


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Hey, Mike, I remember a while back your were saying you worked with a “Dave” - something or another. Was that the Dave from NPE? One of the owners?
> 
> Just curious.


I always liked Dave from newtown power equipment. He just had a lot on his plate when I saw him last in 2020 @NPE


----------



## mikewhite85

Oh thats what "NPE" means. I recall that place being like a tree man's Disney land. Maybe I'll visit tomorrow... if my wife lets me haha


----------



## Helmstein

Micro burst hit our area the past week. It's got all the homeowners crazy to protect there houses/businesses from widow makers/Damaged trees. 

Did this little emergency job today. Was able to set up in a tight courtyard of a local inn to remove a few widow makers above the main entrance way. 

I hate when storms roll through but I love helping people that really need our services.


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> Micro burst hit our area the past week. It's got all the homeowners crazy to protect there houses/businesses from widow makers/Damaged trees.
> 
> Did this little emergency job today. Was able to set up in a tight courtyard of a local inn to remove a few widow makers above the main entrance way.
> 
> I hate when storms roll through but I love helping people that really need our services.


That machine is shiny and slick! You guys make me ubber jealous.


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> That is a slick setup with some nice equipment. Did you get it all done in one day?


Two days because of the 6 dump runs 1 hr round trip


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Two days because of the 6 dump runs 1 hr round trip



Not so efficient. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh thats what "NPE" means. I recall that place being like a tree man's Disney land. Maybe I'll visit tomorrow... if my wife lets me haha



I’ve been going to that place for 28 years now. I remember because a guy I worked for turned me on to it.

I always had these conversations about rigging and gear, etc. with Dave. I know he used to do (or still does) his own work (I believe) on some level. I guess I was just wondering if he was any good, etc. Good guy, very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Haplo

tree MDS said:


> Not so efficient. Lol.
> View attachment 1003354


We priced it in though and I don't mind getting paid to drive. The possibility for more capacity and increase efficiency is never ending, but for our little crew it was about as smooth as it gets, one guy dumping, the other grinding stumps or staging the next tree so its ready to chip when the truck is back.


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> We priced it in though and I don't mind getting paid to drive. The possibility for more capacity and increase efficiency is never ending, but for our little crew it was about as smooth as it gets, one guy dumping, the other grinding stumps or staging the next tree so its ready to chip when the truck is back.



I was just being a smart ass,, couldn’t resist the gratuitous log truck pic lol


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> 14 white pine. Gravy job with a huge parking lot to park equipment. Fell the first few into the lot to make room to start felling them parallel. Started grinding stumps after the fifth tree. Very efficient
> View attachment 1003141
> View attachment 1003144



Removal & grinding straight away has a certain satisfaction, up's the $$ nicely if planned correctly as well.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> Two days because of the 6 dump runs 1 hr round trip



What size is the chip truck bin?

Commercial suppliers sell pine chip mulch for $75m3 (bulk rate), bin on my mulch truck is 20m3. 

I generally work on about $30-35 per m3 for good quality mulch delivered, but more for special orders. Could see a few dollars worth of 'waste' in that job. Sold 10m3 of radiata pine chip to a school for playground 'softfall' last week for $500.

Just noting different markets that's all.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Is that you German Shepherd??
> 
> Always had a shepherd, best friend you could ever ask for.



Is indeed. Both my dogs. Great companions, when everyone has gone home & I'm loading logs or prepping equipment at midnight, they are still there with me. The black & tan is exceptional with stock (times when we have to move cattle etc) & a great guard dog. They don't let anyone onto the work site without permission.

Have their places in each of the vehicles. Come to most jobs. very adept at keeping themselves discreet & tucked away in vehicles when required.

Most clients absolutely love them & want them to stay, a couple of clients have even bought their puppies. On the balance of things, they actually bring in a lot of business.

And who wants cat people for clients anyway....

** They have eaten a few cats & the odd chicken.


----------



## Haplo

In Gerald Beraneks book "high climbers and timber fallers" there is a chapter about dogs on the job. One guy had a dog that would watch the tree top and bark when it started to go. So one time he's bucking a log and the dog starts barking so he instinctively dives out of the way, turns out it was another tree falling on its own and nearly took him out if it weren't for the dog.

Great book.


----------



## Haplo

Rabid K9 said:


> size is the chip truck bin?


13 yards



Rabid K9 said:


> Commercial suppliers sell pine chip mulch for $75m3 (bulk rate), bin on my mulch truck is 20m3.
> 
> I generally work on about $30-35 per m3 for good quality mulch delivered


That sounds nice


----------



## Haplo

tree MDS said:


> couldn’t resist the gratuitous log truck pic lol


How many yards capacity?


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> In Gerald Beraneks book "high climbers and timber fallers" there is a chapter about dogs on the job. One guy had a dog that would watch the tree top and bark when it started to go. So one time he's bucking a log and the dog starts barking so he instinctively dives out of the way, turns out it was another tree falling on its own and nearly took him out if it weren't for the dog.
> 
> Great book.
> View attachment 1003385



My black & tan is quite the brains of the operation. When he was a puppy, tied him to the firewood trailer & felled a dead tree toward the trailer to make it easier to load.

Ended up going a little closer the trailer than I anticipated & splashed him in mud & water. Aside from heaving the trailer sideways in panic, the little bugger took it all onboard. Never had to worry about him being in the danger zone again. The German shepherd just takes all her cues from him.

He is a bit obsessed by catching throwline weights as they come down though. And thinks the Bigshot is the best tennis ball 'thrower' ever invented.


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> How many yards capacity?



I’m not sure really, never learned the math for that. But it’s 20’ long x 8’ high x maybe 7’6” inside width… less that little slope in the front. But with the high tailgate I’d guess 35 to maybe 40 yards? 38 if I had to bet on it. Lol. It’s a lot, that’s all I know.


----------



## Haplo

L x W x H then divide by 27. So you're at about 45 yards! A bit less in reality since it's never quite full above the gate


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> L x W x H then divide by 27. So you're at about 45 yards! A bit less in reality since it's never quite full above the gate



That’s handy. Thanks for that. 

That number sounds familiar from southco now. Like I said, I just knew it was a lot. 

I had that truck built thinking down the road, something that could grow with the company if needed. Imagine a crane (stick or knuckle) towing a grapple chipper and the log/chip truck towing the lift? Lol. Talking some highly efficient action right there.


----------



## tree MDS

Actually, all I really need to break through to the next level is a short, short KB that can tow. I would just run the big giant with that crew. That way it could do plywood/chipper positioning, grapple chipper duties, forwarding logs, etc.

A 21xp with full remote feed system would be ideal, but all things in time.

I really don’t even care about chipping as we go that much anyway. I did a crane job where the chip truck was boxed in, and when it got full it only took like 20 mins to run the heap of oak leaders, etc. they had piled up through after they were out and we had dumped. I was jamming tunes in the giant while doing so.

Yep, getting closer and closer.


----------



## mikewhite85

Does that giant have air conditioning?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Does that giant have air conditioning?



Lol, yeah, Pa giant does. It’s just been on the fritz ever since I had to have the coil removed to have the rear panel replaced (after the second tip over). Funny, was actually on my list to drop it off at mechanic’s now that we’re favoring the lil guy.


----------



## ZinTrees

small job we start monday, phone pole helps for scale, each limb = 1 to 3 phone poles, bucket wont reach much so itll be climbing mostly
more pics to come, no great high tie in points so the limbs are gonna suck


----------



## ZinTrees

some pics of the locust job
something got into them, and did a number on every one the guy has, took down 5, will probably be getting called back to take down 5-10 more in a month or two


----------



## ZinTrees

magnolia from last week
rigged the 2 outside spars off in one piece with a double block setup, and negative rigged the middle one with my ISC block and bucket truck
used the bucket truck for all the stuff up high, climbed the lower bits


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like you and Pa Manse’ are trolling along nicely!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Looks like you and Pa Manse’ are trolling along nicely!!


sure are
between 5 locust and that one magnolia we had enough logs to go buy a splitter
pictured is 2 trailer loads, and I still have a third of a trailer load of locust that I havent dumped yet
we cut all the solid stuff into 13ft logs to mill, anything with knots and rot is firewood
split all the locust today, the magnolia will wait a bit since there is no rush, ive got a buddy taking all the wood from the oak (actually his job, he is the middle man / sales, we do 75% of the work, and make 80% of the money), win win


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I was just being a smart ass,, couldn’t resist the gratuitous log truck pic lol


Mds likes to make everyone jealous with his oversized/over compensating chip hauler. Leave some work for the rest of us ehh. Haha


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Mds likes to make everyone jealous with his oversized/over compensating chip hauler. Leave some work for the rest of us ehh. Haha



Don’t be hatin’ lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

Vines....

They're all bastards!!












Day & a half untangling a spiders web of overgrown wisteria to salvage the grove of peppermints beneath. Double single line from the hook. Lots of acrobatics, perched on not much, a million cuts with secateurs. Perversely rewarding & used bugger all fuel or gear wear & tear, but still charged out a fair rate.

Also a brook wrapping around the property, so had the sound of small rapids the entire time. Hopefully go back to paddle this section of the creek with some more water later in winter.


----------



## ZinTrees

today
half the tree down so far, first limb I sent while climbing was 14" x 40ft or so (human for scale)

just sent everything I could, lots of fishing pole rigging tho over the wires


----------



## ZinTrees

undercut was too small on this one (snap cut)
I knew it was going to split so I tied in above it (never around the limb)
fun experiment with nothing to hit


----------



## tree MDS

You and Pa gonna be able to figure out how to get that beast down in the dirt parking lot, Goober!!?? Omg… you do remember this is a pro forum, right? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> You and Pa gonna be able to figure out how to get that beast down in the dirt parking lot, Goober!!?? Omg… you do remember this is a pro forum, right? Lol


got the hard part down before the rain today, going back in the morning with the bucket and getting everything it will reach, then climbing the rest, we are clear of the power lines now, so some rigging left for the polebarn side and we will be on the home run, as fast as I can climb around and cut things it will come down


yes, I am a professional, hence being in the pro forum


----------



## Limbrat

Rabid K9 said:


> Vines....
> 
> They're all bastards!!


Looks like quite a job. You got that right about the vines. They are the enemy of every climber and will work you into the ground. I'm looking at and feeling the result of sawing through a mass of poison ivy vines even now.


----------



## CDElliott

Limbrat said:


> Looks like quite a job. You got that right about the vines. They are the enemy of every climber and will work you into the ground. I'm looking at and feeling the result of sawing through a mass of poison ivy vines even now.


I hate Virginia Creeper, but I hate Greenbriar even more!


----------



## Limbrat

CDElliott said:


> I hate Virginia Creeper, but I hate Greenbriar even more!


Our wild grape vines have a SWL of 10,000 pounds.


----------



## ZinTrees

got it down, wood pirates coming for the firewood tomorrow, gonna chip the rest of the brush tomorrow as well and be done with it
also I might be hiring another ground guy...


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> got it down, wood pirates coming for the firewood tomorrow, gonna chip the rest of the brush tomorrow as well and be done with it
> also I might be hiring another ground guy...
> View attachment 1004184
> View attachment 1004185



Couple of questions:

* Why was that big old beast being removed?

* Does old mate number 3 have a reinforced cranium?

* I thought you didn't need any 'help', wasn't super Pa, distiller extraordinaire, going to multi task his bollocks off? Extra 'help' invariably means 'more things get broken'!!

* Do your glasses fog up regularly (serious question)? Have had a life of outdoor pursuits & friends with glasses have always struggled with spectacle management.

Time for mechanical advantage with those sort of jobs - articulated loader or skid steer, you would have it done in a day & not blow up Pa so quickly.


----------



## tree MDS

Worked on this way dead ash and a couple other smaller trees growing out of a barn hidden down there. I was pissed, had no choice but to pack up early at 3:30 for an estimate just as she was finally starting to fold. I could’ve easily had her topped out in another hour and a half or whatever. 3:30 is like antelope by the throat and bringing it down (hard) thirty lol. We really have got these super dead ash down to a science though, that’s for sure.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> * Why was that big old beast being removed?
> 
> * Does old mate number 3 have a reinforced cranium?
> 
> * Do your glasses fog up regularly (serious question)? Have had a life of outdoor pursuits & friends with glasses have always struggled with spectacle management.



Lol. Spectacle management. That’s cute.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Spectacle management. That’s cute.



You mean other Star Wars/D&D Nerds!!??

Goobs is like Dungeon Master lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Spectacle management. That’s cute.



Spectacles & whitewater kayaking....

Memories of remote river trips with a friend having to duct tape his glasses to his head prior to whitewater sections, or getting recirculated around in a vicious hole, even time he came up for air, had a moment to push his glasses back on, then would get sucked under again....

Or scouting big rapids, working out lines, I'd say "watch out for that rock hiding under there, have to hook hard river left" and look around to see old mate completely fogged up saying "what rock, I can't see ****....", then we'd run the rapid & he would plough straight into the said rock!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Worked on this way dead ash and a couple other smaller trees growing out of a barn hidden down there. I was pissed, had no choice but to pack up early at 3:30 for an estimate just as she was finally starting to fold. I could’ve easily had her topped out in another hour and a half or whatever. 3:30 is like antelope by the throat and bringing it down (hard) thirty lol. We really have got these super dead ash down to a science though, that’s for sure.
> View attachment 1004424
> View attachment 1004425
> View attachment 1004426
> View attachment 1004427


other than the heat today, that tree doesnt look like a project for you.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> * Why was that big old beast being removed?
> 
> * Does old mate number 3 have a reinforced cranium?
> 
> * I thought you didn't need any 'help', wasn't super Pa, distiller extraordinaire, going to multi task his bollocks off? Extra 'help' invariably means 'more things get broken'!!
> 
> * Do your glasses fog up regularly (serious question)? Have had a life of outdoor pursuits & friends with glasses have always struggled with spectacle management.
> 
> Time for mechanical advantage with those sort of jobs - articulated loader or skid steer, you would have it done in a day & not blow up Pa so quickly.


Got a tractor to handle the wood, bought an 881 to mill, and helper dude will have his own hard hat for the next job
No idea why they wanted a removal, just said "cut this thing down"

Pa is enough sometimes, but having 2 groundies is sweet
And no, my glasses don't normally fog up


----------



## mikewhite85

Rough day today. Usually equipment seems to break in sets of 3. Yikes. All a regular part of the life of a tree man! Tomorrow is a good day to have a good day. 

Nice Kubota, hopefully a good deal on it? Eventually, you'll want to spend a few more bucks on a 3rd function kit, skid steer quick attach, and grapple. Oh and don't forget a winch on the back!


----------



## tree MDS

Late day/night. All I got for y’all is some random pics from today. Too tired to explain. Was a good job, right in my comfort zone. We left the big (petrified, baseball bat hard) trunk shaved up tastefully, and drilled and installed a new clothesline fir the old guy. Regular dude, used to work for the power company climbing poles, then buckets when they arrived. Few houses up the road from me.


----------



## Helmstein

4 days of straight storm damage relief. There was so much clean up debris I borrowed my friends scag windstorm. It sure is a weapon. It just fits on the 14' dump trailor with the baby giant on it. It saved so much time on the cleanup. The windstorm in conjunction with the BMG scoops is a deadly combo. The rakes didn't come out once today.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Rough day today. Usually equipment seems to break in sets of 3. Yikes. All a regular part of the life of a tree man! Tomorrow is a good day to have a good day.
> 
> Nice Kubota, hopefully a good deal on it? Eventually, you'll want to spend a few more bucks on a 3rd function kit, skid steer quick attach, and grapple. Oh and don't forget a winch on the back!


Kubota is a rental, 190 per day, got 2 days, worth every penny, split the price with the helped dude since he used it to load the logs for firewood (he kept the firewood, I kept the big log to mill)


----------



## pdqdl

mikewhite85 said:


> Rough day today. Usually equipment seems to break in sets of 3. Yikes. All a regular part of the life of a tree man! Tomorrow is a good day to have a good day.
> 
> Nice Kubota, hopefully a good deal on it? Eventually, you'll want to spend a few more bucks on a 3rd function kit, skid steer quick attach, and grapple. Oh and don't forget a winch on the back!



Put the winch on the grapple, and then it is a lot more versatile. Load big wood into the grapple while reaching over a 6' tall fence. Neat stuff like that. I doubt I would ever need a winch on the rear, and not nearly as often as I do on the front grapple.


----------



## ZinTrees

That little kubota can't lift a fly, my money is on the rental yard turning the relief valve down a Lot, if I really tried and used the curl function and only lifted off the corner of the bucket I could get 1 rear tire up, but that's it, also they have it welded into 4wd so it just tears everything up when turning


A grapple on the front would make it nearly useless, maybe if I got a bigger tractor it would be fine, but a mini skid will lift more, and fits through a gate, and fits in my trailer better
That kubota is a tight squeeze in a 7x14


----------



## pdqdl

Test drive a new one at the dealership. You might change your mind.


----------



## ZinTrees

Maybe, still rather a mini skid with a branch manager, went into vermeer to look at them the other day and they didn't have any, depending on the monthly rate I will get one, since I got a guy to bring it to jobs now


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> 4 days of straight storm damage relief. There was so much clean up debris I borrowed my friends scag windstorm. It sure is a weapon. It just fits on the 14' dump trailor with the baby giant on it. It saved so much time on the cleanup. The windstorm in conjunction with the BMG scoops is a deadly combo. The rakes didn't come out once today.




That 'Scag Windstorm' is a new machine to me.

A stand on blower is next level!!


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Rough day today. Usually equipment seems to break in sets of 3. Yikes. All a regular part of the life of a tree man! Tomorrow is a good day to have a good day.
> 
> Nice Kubota, hopefully a good deal on it? Eventually, you'll want to spend a few more bucks on a 3rd function kit, skid steer quick attach, and grapple. Oh and don't forget a winch on the back!



What broke?


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> Put the winch on the grapple, and then it is a lot more versatile. Load big wood into the grapple while reaching over a 6' tall fence. Neat stuff like that. I doubt I would ever need a winch on the rear, and not nearly as often as I do on the front grapple.


What does your front grapple winch set up look like? It's a hydro winch mounted on top? 

I had something like this in mind for the rear on the PTO https://www.northeastimplement.com/farmi-winches


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> What broke?



Something underneath the tractor cracked and starting spitting hydro fluid. Sent for a rollback to tow it away. Hopefully will get back tuesday.
Mini skid kept overheating
Someone lost a top handle saw at the dump.
Woodchuck chipper radiator fan blade broke, making it unusable. Fixed today.
Vermeer stump grinder belt went. Need to order more. 
One of the jobs was underbid by my foreman where a couple of these things broke. 
Worst all all, the tranny on my f350 flatbed truck went out. Lost reverse. I limped it the hour drive home to the mechanic! Was glad to not have to tow it. 

I should say it was over the course of 2 days. Thankfully, we did get all 5 jobs done. I'm grateful for that! It was around 7000 in sales, which is probably close to what I'm looking at in repairs as that tranny will probably be pretty spendy. 

Having said all that, there are a lot of great days where we do very well. No one was hurt. And company morale is generally very good. We have a great team and they are on a nice gravy job today to lick their wounds! Lots to be thankful for. Sometimes it's nice to commiserate on these things with fellow treemen like yourselves. 

That scag blower looks nice!!


----------



## Haplo




----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> View attachment 1004763


Looks like a shot from a spider lift!


----------



## Haplo

Bucket truck plywooded into the yard


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Late day/night. All I got for y’all is some random pics from today. Too tired to explain. Was a good job, right in my comfort zone. We left the big (petrified, baseball bat hard) trunk shaved up tastefully, and drilled and installed a new clothesline fir the old guy. Regular dude, used to work for the power company climbing poles, then buckets when they arrived. Few houses up the road from me.
> View attachment 1004615
> View attachment 1004616
> View attachment 1004617
> View attachment 1004618
> View attachment 1004619
> 
> View attachment 1004620


Man, that's a crusty looking one. How long til the ash tree gravy train ends in your area?


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> That 'Scag Windstorm' is a new machine to me.
> 
> A stand on blower is next level!!


It sure blows the dust up. Not cheap at around 11grand. I'm lucky to have a friend that trusts me to borrow his ****. He knows how we treat our equipment


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Something underneath the tractor cracked and starting spitting hydro fluid. Sent for a rollback to tow it away. Hopefully will get back tuesday.
> Mini skid kept overheating
> Someone lost a top handle saw at the dump.
> Woodchuck chipper radiator fan blade broke, making it unusable. Fixed today.
> Vermeer stump grinder belt went. Need to order more.
> One of the jobs was underbid by my foreman where a couple of these things broke.
> Worst all all, the tranny on my f350 flatbed truck went out. Lost reverse. I limped it the hour drive home to the mechanic! Was glad to not have to tow it.
> 
> I should say it was over the course of 2 days. Thankfully, we did get all 5 jobs done. I'm grateful for that! It was around 7000 in sales, which is probably close to what I'm looking at in repairs as that tranny will probably be pretty spendy.
> 
> Having said all that, there are a lot of great days where we do very well. No one was hurt. And company morale is generally very good. We have a great team and they are on a nice gravy job today to lick their wounds! Lots to be thankful for. Sometimes it's nice to commiserate on these things with fellow treemen like yourselves.
> 
> That scag blower looks nice!!



Yep, that is a frustrating couple of days mechanically.

Lost climbing saw is a preventable one, would have been fairly raged at that.

It is bloody hard work keeping all the equipment in good order.

Small thing on that note, recently replaced tail lights on the chip truck, auto sparkie cut the rear worklight & threw in some extra gremlins for good measure. Then one tail light & side lights on tool truck stopped working, got them fixed yesterday (new auto sparkie), while going to pick up truck, was following my Landcruiser ute in the Ranger when noted one tail light was now out on the Cruiser, alternating with the reverse light being stuck on…. and that Landcruiser just had the headlights repaired.

Electrics!! Nearly as frustrating as vines.


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> View attachment 1004763



Good shot. Fits nicely.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Electrics!! Nearly as frustrating as vines.


my bucket truck gauge cluster goes stupid when you turn the headlights on, blinkers, hit bumps, or use the brakes
also, sometimes you turn the key but the starter wont turn, no power, must jiggle gas pedal left and right a little and she goes, WTF
nothing will ever be as frustrating as vines, especially when its 10 different types, thorns, poison ivy, gotta be really careful sending tops, may get yourself a lowering line out of the deal


----------



## mikewhite85

Saturday. No trees today. Saw some friends get married. They drove off in this sweet little f100. Hope you guys all had a great day!


----------



## pdqdl

mikewhite85 said:


> What does your front grapple winch set up look like? It's a hydro winch mounted on top?
> 
> I had something like this in mind for the rear on the PTO https://www.northeastimplement.com/farmi-winches



Yes. It is a 12k hydraulic winch, much like what you might see mounted on a rollback wrecker. It is mounted on top of the backing plate for quick attachment to any skid steer. It's just about perfect for reeling in big wood and loading it into the grapple. I've even loaded 5' diameter logs into it, even though the grapple itself only holds a four footer. Then I can gently lower the log down into the truck with the winch, too. 

I load the winch with 100' lengths of 3/8ths Amsteel. Although the steel cable is much more reliable, it's a lot harder to handle than the pliable Amsteel rope. We can roll out enough rope length, and then fling the steel hook a great distance to whatever log is being pulled in. That would never work with a wire rope (cable).

Unfortunately, I couldn't get Bobcat to sell me any of their "smart controllers" that I could hook up to my bobcat's proprietary electric controls for multiple hydraulic functions on one attachment, so we just connect a momentary contact switch and a 12volt hydraulic valve to select between grapple or winch functions. In case of a wiring problem, it defaults to the grapple function. Unfortunately, I didn't manage it to do both functions at once, which is probably just as well. With a little bit of simple wiring, the grapple/winch will attach to any machine with a skid steer attachment plate.
It is currently attached to my tractor, on account of the Bobcat having lost the engine. 

I suppose I could have just installed a 12k electric winch, but my first need for it's use was cleaning all the trees out of a large drainage ditch for a billboard for about 900 feet. There were a LOT of trees, and all the cut material had to come 30'-50' up a 1:1 slope. I figured that an electric winch didn't have a 100% duty cycle like I needed, so I went hydraulic at a considerable increase in investment. It's been a great investment, and there isn't anything like it on the market, either. Somebody, somewhere might make one, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## pdqdl

mikewhite85 said:


> What does your front grapple winch set up look like? It's a hydro winch mounted on top?
> 
> I had something like this in mind for the rear on the PTO https://www.northeastimplement.com/farmi-winches



Yes. It is a 12k hydraulic winch, much like what you might see mounted on a rollback wrecker. It is mounted on top of the backing plate for quick attachment to any skid steer. It is currently attached to my tractor, on account of the Bobcat having lost the engine.

Unfortunately, I couldn't get Bobcat to sell me any of their "smart controllers" that I could hook up to my bobcat's proprietary electric controls for multiple hydraulic functions on one attachment, so we just connect a momentary contact switch and a 12volt hydraulic valve to select between grapple or winch functions. Unfortunately, I didn't manage it to do both functions at once, which is probably just as well. With a little bit of simple wiring, the grapple/winch will attach to any machine.

I suppose I could have just installed a 12k electric winch, but my first need for it's use was cleaning all the trees out of a drainage ditch for a billboard for about 900 feet. There were a LOT of tree, and all the cut material had to come up a 40'-50' slope. I figured that an electric winch didn't have a 100% duty cycle like I needed, so I went hydraulic at a considerable increase in investment. It's been a great investment, and there isn't anything like it on the market, either. Somebody, somewhere might make one, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> Yes. It is a 12k hydraulic winch, much like what you might see mounted on a rollback wrecker. It is mounted on top of the backing plate for quick attachment to any skid steer. It is currently attached to my tractor, on account of the Bobcat having lost the engine.
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn't get Bobcat to sell me any of their "smart controllers" that I could hook up to my bobcat's proprietary electric controls for multiple hydraulic functions on one attachment, so we just connect a momentary contact switch and a 12volt hydraulic valve to select between grapple or winch functions. Unfortunately, I didn't manage it to do both functions at once, which is probably just as well. With a little bit of simple wiring, the grapple/winch will attach to any machine.
> 
> I suppose I could have just installed a 12k electric winch, but my first need for it's use was cleaning all the trees out of a drainage ditch for a billboard for about 900 feet. There were a LOT of tree, and all the cut material had to come up a 40'-50' slope. I figured that an electric winch didn't have a 100% duty cycle like I needed, so I went hydraulic at a considerable increase in investment. It's been a great investment, and there isn't anything like it on the market, either. Somebody, somewhere might make one, but I haven't seen it.


Do you have a picture of that? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## ZinTrees

after having the tractor for that large oak im looking at mini skids, we want the ctx100 but nobody local has it in stock, so im looking used, found this boxer 526 for 9 grand, needs some work but its a start, debating weather or not I want to even go look at it, if I get it then I will get a BMG for it in the future


----------



## ZinTrees

we go look (and probably buy) tuesday, other than the controls being silly they seem like a decent machine, having the wide tracks but being able to suck them in to fit in a gate will be nice


----------



## mikewhite85

Not a bad deal, especially if it comes with that grapple for under 10 grand. You might like that bucket grapple. Makes picking up the smaller debris much easier.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Not a bad deal, especially if it comes with that grapple for under 10 grand. You might like that bucket grapple. Makes picking up the smaller debris much easier.


it does come with the grapple, supposedly the lady bought it at 1500hrs, and left the key on (id assume over winter or something) and racked up another 1500, used like 6 times she says
I doubt that 100%, but we will see, hopefully its tight, and operates as it should, I think that grapple will be good to handle smaller logs to load into my trailer, but not for grabbing mill logs by the end to fit through a gate, but we will see, not sure it will do super well lifting heavier stuff anyways but better than doing it by hand


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Saturday. No trees today. Saw some friends get married. They drove off in this sweet little f100. Hope you guys all had a great day!View attachment 1005025


You have to take time for yourself. Glad to see your having a blast!


----------



## ZinTrees

just ordered a set of iso tunes, ive already lost half my hearing it feels like, so time for me to have that ear pro going when splitting wood, or mowing the lawn, I may have worn my protos on the mower a few times, sunglasses, ear pro, and music is sweet lol
$70 isnt too bad if they are as good as everyone says they are
foam plugs, and the silicone ones, dont think they are noise cancelling but they are rated earplugs (27Db) so thats a win


----------



## ZinTrees

Bought the boxer, headed home now, got a brush grapple and forks with it, going to get a bmg for it next


----------



## mikewhite85

Flying out one of my guys to Michigan to pick this 07 f750 up tomorrow as a second bucket truck. 



It's an elevator boom. You guys and your tracked lifts seriously tempt me though! For now I'll have a 75' bucket truck. A lot of reasons why I chose this instead but it's primarily cost.


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> Bought the boxer, headed home now, got a brush grapple and forks with it, going to get a bmg for it next


So it has a bucket grapple, brush grapple, and forks? That is a great deal for 9 grand. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## mikewhite85

Oh and pruned and cabled a few locusts today. Nice easy day compared to the removals we've been doing all week. 

If I lived in a more populated area I would focus exclusively on tree preservation instead of removals. At least I would have to deeply consider that. The pruning days end up being more profitable and much less strain on equipment.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> So it has a bucket grapple, brush grapple, and forks? That is a great deal for 9 grand. Hope it serves you well.


My bad, just the "Brush grapple", these grapple bucket names confuse me sometimes

This grapple and forks for 9k, just ordered a bmg at vermeer, should arrive in 2 weeks time, just got the machine ready for tomorrow's job, small oak with a 6-800ft brush drag to a burn pile, leave the log, the skidsteer will be nice to have for this one, no chipping at all


----------



## ZinTrees

Isotunes review: fuc*ing awesome, go get a pair for working in the shop and mowing
Won't regret it


P.s only used for an hour so far and feel like I got my moneys worth out of em


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> My bad, just the "Brush grapple", these grapple bucket names confuse me sometimes
> 
> This grapple and forks for 9k, just ordered a bmg at vermeer, should arrive in 2 weeks time, just got the machine ready for tomorrow's job, small oak with a 6-800ft brush drag to a burn pile, leave the log, the skidsteer will be nice to have for this one, no chipping at all



What model Boxer is that?

Pa’w is going to blow a hydraulic with excitement, or isn’t he allowed on it?


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> What model Boxer is that?
> 
> Pa’w is going to blow a hydraulic with excitement, or isn’t he allowed on it?


Its a 526dx, PA has ran it for a few minutes, if anyone will blow a line it's me lol


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> Its a 526dx, PA has ran it for a few minutes, if anyone will blow a line it's me lol



Seems cheap for a diesel machine? Will save a mountain of labour.

Couple of things with the Boxer design:

* Twin hyd. pump (instead of four).
* Front mounted cooler (radiator or hydraulic), limited guarding.
* Two speed travel & expanding tracks. Certainly the Vermeer & DW could do with two speed, but seems like a lot to go wrong as well, could properly buck yourself off a stand on machine in higher travel speed.
* Those damn sticking out fuel tank fillers. Not sure how they possibly expect them to survive!!


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Seems cheap for a diesel machine? Will save a mountain of labour.
> 
> Couple of things with the Boxer design:
> 
> * Twin hyd. pump (instead of four).
> * Front mounted cooler (radiator or hydraulic), limited guarding.
> * Two speed travel & expanding tracks. Certainly the Vermeer & DW could do with two speed, but seems like a lot to go wrong as well, could properly buck yourself off a stand on machine in higher travel speed.
> * Those damn sticking out fuel tank fillers. Not sure how they possibly expect them to survive!!


2 speed, mine has a hole for the switch, but no switch lol
the radiator is screwed (pressure washed, bent fins, overheated and boiled over while I was running it today) 

tracks are stretched, and I had one come off today, ordered new ones, should be here in a few days

it can certainly buck you around, especially with the drive controls it has, but it has really great handles to hang onto, im yet to come off
"high speed" is only around 4mph, so not very fast really, although with nearly a mile long brush drag to a burn pile today, 23 minute round trips werent fun
I find my legs hit the filler necks when I am sideways on a hill, or when turning sharp, other than that I dont think they will be an issue


----------



## ZinTrees

lucky I was on pavement when the track came off so I felt it, had been paying extra attention to that side because of the "skipping" as the sprocket didnt line up with the holes due to stretch
took about a minute to get back on with a large stick as a lever, ive also got an idler that I should replace, but its still turning lol, it is sitting like a quarter inch higher than the rest (bearing is shot)


----------



## ZinTrees

I need a GRCS, too many short but wide trees over houses
with the new boxer and groundie, we are going to be sending some really big pieces, time to upgrade to 5/8 or 3/4" rigging lines and blocks, probably a large stein as well, for the most part I try to make stuff so my ground guys dont have to pick up a saw, but with the boxer and BMG we are going to be chipping almost everything that is 12" or smaller, anything bigger will go in the dump trailer, ive got the wood pirates that will take most firewood, and I can split some at the house to sell, cover the weeks fuel bill
between the bucket truck, boxer, chipper, dodge, saws, and anything else (blowers, capstan, etc) my fuel bill is quite large, probably going to start running old engine oil and offroad in my skidsteer and chipper


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> I need a GRCS, too many short but wide trees over houses
> with the new boxer and groundie, we are going to be sending some really big pieces, time to upgrade to 5/8 or 3/4" rigging lines and blocks, probably a large stein as well, for the most part I try to make stuff so my ground guys dont have to pick up a saw, but with the boxer and BMG we are going to be chipping almost everything that is 12" or smaller, anything bigger will go in the dump trailer, ive got the wood pirates that will take most firewood, and I can split some at the house to sell, cover the weeks fuel bill
> between the bucket truck, boxer, chipper, dodge, saws, and anything else (blowers, capstan, etc) my fuel bill is quite large, probably going to start running old engine oil and offroad in my skidsteer and chipper


You are quite the young entrepreneur. 

GRCS is a nice tool worth having. but I would reconsider using old engine oil in your equipment. You want that stuff to last. 15-40 isn't very expensive. 

Do you have a transfer tank on your truck? That will be great for offroad diesel. 

It's pretty impressive what you've built in 6 months. Stay safe, kid!


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> but I would reconsider using old engine oil


not as actual engine oil
take to 100 gallon tanks, stack them (gravity feed), dump old oil in top, it gravity feeds through some CAT oil filters, fills the bottom tank which has a pump, cut the filtered oil with diesel for viscosity, since diesel is just oil almost any diesel engine will run on that (some say better than straight diesel) 

plus lubrication is no longer an issue like it is with straight number 2


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Do you have a transfer tank on your truck? That will be great for offroad diesel.


not yet, only truck I could put one on would be the new dodge, but we use the bed space to carry lumber way too often, having an 8ft bed is in valuable (the toolbox doesnt sit in the botton, leaves about 6" height all the way to the front to carry lumber, and saws)


mikewhite85 said:


> It's pretty impressive what you've built in 6 months. Stay safe, kid!


thanks


----------



## ZinTrees

gonna miss having a trashcan holder when I get that BMG lol

trailer loaded with brush to haul the mile round trip to the burn pile, was much easier to load the trailer with the grapple and take one trip in 5 minutes vs 30-40 trips at 23 minutes each (yes, I timed them) 
I need a new radiator on the boxer, it is running at 220, had it boil over yesterday, and those drive control levers get way too hot, probably going to fab up a firewall/heat shield to go between the engine and operator/levers
other than overheating and knocking the track off I like it, still getting used to operating on hills (and when crossing small dips, holes, and ditches (erosion in the field im working in on this job makes 6x14" or so ditches everywhere, this little guy will stand on its nose through every one of them)


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Do you have a transfer tank on your truck? That will be great for offroad diesel.



We don't have 'off-road diesel' as such, although some cheaper diesel would be nice.

I use the 350L fuel tank of the tool truck as a transfer unit, saves doubling up carrying another piece of equipment, tank is nice & high, easy to access, portable 12V electric pump does the transfer to other machines quickly & cleanly.

I think the compact tracks & probably wheel loaders are by far the most fuel efficient machines, even with the price of fuel currently, am nearly always pleased how little fuel my 35hp Vermeer uses, particularly for how much work it gets done. Average about $400 of fuel per day in recent months, lucky if 5% of that is for the Vermeer.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> I think the compact tracks & probably wheel loaders are by far the most fuel efficient machines, even with the price of fuel currently, am nearly always pleased how little fuel my 35hp Vermeer uses, particularly for how much work it gets done. Average about $400 of fuel per day in recent months, lucky if 5% of that is for the Vermeer.


ran mine for a few hours yesterday at WOT and max load tracking up hills, of course both fuel gauges dont work, looked in the tank with a light and used almost ZERO fuel


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> We don't have 'off-road diesel' as such, although some cheaper diesel would be nice.
> 
> I use the 350L fuel tank of the tool truck as a transfer unit, saves doubling up carrying another piece of equipment, tank is nice & high, easy to access, portable 12V electric pump does the transfer to other machines quickly & cleanly.
> 
> I think the compact tracks & probably wheel loaders are by far the most fuel efficient machines, even with the price of fuel currently, am nearly always pleased how little fuel my 35hp Vermeer uses, particularly for how much work it gets done. Average about $400 of fuel per day in recent months, lucky if 5% of that is for the Vermeer.



Not sure if off road diesel works the same way in every state of the US. If my understanding is correct it's the same as highway diesel but it's not taxed as such and is dyed red. Right now highway diesel is something like 5.80 per gallon and off road is 40 or so cents less. 

Thats a clever idea to use your fuel tank as a transfer unit. Not sure how AU dollars convert to US but we are spending a few hundy per day too! 

I flew my guy and his wife to the upper peninsula of Michigan today to pick up that elevator truck. After 30 mins of driving it appears that the Cat C7 engine is overheating. Here's to hoping cleaning out the radiator solves the problem! It's about an 11 hour drive. Would hate that towing bill.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Not sure if off road diesel works the same way in every state of the US. If my understanding is correct it's the same as highway diesel but it's not taxed as such and is dyed red. Right now highway diesel is something like 5.80 per gallon and off road is 40 or so cents less.
> 
> Thats a clever idea to use your fuel tank as a transfer unit. Not sure how AU dollars convert to US but we are spending a few hundy per day too!
> 
> I flew my guy and his wife to the upper peninsula of Michigan today to pick up that elevator truck. After 30 mins of driving it appears that the Cat C7 engine is overheating. Here's to hoping cleaning out the radiator solves the problem! It's about an 11 hour drive. Would hate that towing bill.



I hope it’s going better and she stopped overheating! 

I’ll never forget when my dt466 developed that piston slap knocking sound. That’s the only time it ever ran hot. I remember listening to that noise and trying to tell myself it was normal. It wasn’t. Cost me about $6500 or something like that years ago for the in chassis rebuild. I hope it’s just a dirty radiator!! Fingers crossed, bud!!


----------



## Helmstein

Vice mount for the chip truck. This has been in the works for a while now. Took me a while to find a vise worthy of mounting on the side of the truck. Made out of stainless steel. I've got a great guy who does my fabrication work.


----------



## tree MDS

These f’n trees. I remember when trees like this were an entirely different game from what they are now. A grcs and an omme makes things a hell of a lot better. Just better know what you’re doing or it’ll all turn south in a flash. This ain’t no childrens work. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I hope it’s going better and she stopped overheating!
> 
> I’ll never forget when my dt466 developed that piston slap knocking sound. That’s the only time it ever ran hot. I remember listening to that noise and trying to tell myself it was normal. It wasn’t. Cost me about $6500 or something like that years ago for the in chassis rebuild. I hope it’s just a dirty radiator!! Fingers crossed, bud!!


Thankfully, it was just a dirty radiator! They're currently in Toledo, Ohio looking for a hotel, so they should be back mid day tomorrow. Truck needs a little bit of cosmetic work but I think 37k for an '07 75' bucket truck is worth it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> These f’n trees. I remember when trees like this were an entirely different game from what they are now. A grcs and an omme makes things a hell of a lot better. Just better know what you’re doing or it’ll all turn south in a flash. This ain’t no childrens work. Lol.
> View attachment 1006499
> View attachment 1006500
> View attachment 1006501



Pretty slick! Nice when you can use 2 lowering lines.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Thankfully, it was just a dirty radiator! They're currently in Toledo, Ohio looking for a hotel, so they should be back mid day tomorrow. Truck needs a little bit of cosmetic work but I think 37k for an '07 75' bucket truck is worth it. Fingers crossed!



Awesome. Now that you’ve saved all that money getting the second crew armored up you can think about a new lift next lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Vice mount for the chip truck. This has been in the works for a while now. Took me a while to find a vise worthy of mounting on the side of the truck. Made out of stainless steel. I've got a great guy who does my fabrication work.



We had a vice in the back of an old ford bucket for a guy I worked for back in the day. I still miss that thing sometimes. Just never got around to putting one on mine. Have a nice vice mount (factory) on the 19xpc, but the rotation stripped out and haven’t got to replacing that yet either. I just don’t have the time and energy it seems. Must be nice having a brother/partner in that respect!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Awesome. Now that you’ve saved all that money getting the second crew armored up you can think about a new lift next lol.


Next thing I need is a bigger, badder chipper!

Maybe someday on that lift. They just lowered the price on the 87' easy lift to 143k. 20k less than my house was but still tempting!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Next thing I need is a bigger, badder chipper!
> 
> Maybe someday on that lift. They just lowered the price on the 87' easy lift to 143k. 20k less than my house was but still tempting!



Lol. Why do you keep comparing? When is the last time your house made you $2500 in a day lol.


----------



## tree MDS

But yeah, the best chipper you can possibly tow/afford is a cornerstone investment. No doubt.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> But yeah, the best chipper you can possibly tow/afford is a cornerstone investment. No doubt.



Yep. Good, solid climbers will get up
& down most anything.

But I personally struggle chewing whole hardwood trees into small pieces all day….


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> These f’n trees. I remember when trees like this were an entirely different game from what they are now. A grcs and an omme makes things a hell of a lot better. Just better know what you’re doing or it’ll all turn south in a flash. This ain’t no childrens work. Lol.


I do the same trees every single day, no lift or GRCS
We get it done, although the GRCS is probably next, Stein has a similar unit for a third the cost, probably going to get that one, even tho its a winch and not a capstan, still has the bollard, no drill option tho, but really thats enough for us
still only got 3 rings, 2 blocks and a cheap pulley, homemade portawrap, 200ft rigging line, 150ft rigging line (trueblue and stablebraid), dont need no stinkin potty lift


----------



## ZinTrees

although I do use my 12K winch on the bucket truck for pulling trees over all the time
just put new tracks on the boxer, got some stickers to remove, and new ones to put on soon, along with a pressure wash, maybe tomorrow, job im doing is no rush, and my branch manager arrives monday (instead of 2 weeks like I thought) so I have time to wash, and do stickers on stuff


----------



## rbtree

tree MDS said:


> Bucket day today. I’m not sure if this was better, or worse than the Bradford Pear trimming job we finished up yesterday. At least the weather was normal today!! Grr.
> View attachment 969684
> 
> View attachment 969681
> 
> View attachment 969679
> View attachment 969678
> View attachment 969680
> View attachment 969682



What's happening in image #4? Two daisy chained sections? If so, slicko!!


----------



## ZinTrees

rbtree said:


> What's happening in image #4? Two daisy chained sections? If so, slicko!!


looks like he is using a half hitch to add friction to lower but I may be wrong


----------



## rbtree

ZinTrees said:


> looks like he is using a half hitch to add friction to lower but I may be wrong


Possible....


----------



## tree MDS

rbtree said:


> What's happening in image #4? Two daisy chained sections? If so, slicko!!



Just a tip tie/butt tie. Half hitch and bowline on each end.


----------



## rbtree

tree MDS said:


> Just a tip tie/butt tie. Half hitch and bowline on each end.


Thanks. All I had to do was look closer. I'm gettin' rusty... Check out my new thread.. I'll try to post more old stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

Totally unrelated, but just thinking out loud…

The problem I have with crane work, as cool and efficient as it is (can be), is it seems to make these fledgling beginners look and feel better than they actually are (to the untrained eye). I mean show me something real, show me what you can do with ropes and skill, because in the end that’s all a real treeman has anyway… I’m talking rubber hitting the road type deal, no access. Crane, smane. Just saying.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Totally unrelated, but just thinking out loud…
> 
> The problem I have with crane work, as cool and efficient as it is (can be), is it seems to make these fledgling beginners look and feel better than they actually are (to the untrained eye). I mean show me something real, show me what you can do with ropes and skill, because in the end that’s all a real treeman has anyway… I’m talking rubber hitting the road type deal, no access. Crane, smane. Just saying.


I get ya! Especially the fancy pants grapple saw cranes.... And the bucket babies who never learned to climb!

Having said that, there are some guys who may not know a lot about trees but they are just good businessmen and they figure out a system that works for them. I mean, with a grapplesaw crane you can easily make 30k in a week with 2 guys. Those machines are amazing... you just have to keep the work flowing in!

This bad boy just drove in from Michigan! I need to shell out some cash for cosmetic work but I think it's going to work well for us. I've already got trees lined up where I know we'll need the elevator.


----------



## tree MDS

Lot of boom for your buck!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lot of boom for your buck!!


mine was 15000 tho, beat that with your green goblin's


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> mine was 15000 tho, beat that with your green goblin's



Lol. Mine was 207k and paid for. Ice cold a/c and 330hp Cummins. 7k miles. Oh, and 4x4. So what was your point again Laura?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Mine was 207k and paid for. Ice cold a/c and 330hp Cummins. 7k miles. Oh, and 4x4. So what was your point again Laura?


my point is I dont need AC, dont need 330HP, and I can get unstuck without 4x4 (did it day 1 with the truck, meanwhile it kept sliding towards a house 5ft away, woodchips and limbs FTW)
and 207K, my whole company cost less, and can do almost any job you have posted pictures of on here, only ever called a climber ONE time for a job we couldnt do


----------



## ZinTrees

ZinTrees said:


> that was only because another company lied to the crane company so they wouldnt show up


BTW, I made more money than I would have if the crane showed up


----------



## ZinTrees

excited for my BMG, got an estimate tomorrow, 4 the day after, 3 for a real-estate agent, one more for a passer-by, and got a full week of work to do after those, once I get 4 out of the 5 estimates I will have another week and about 10 more estimates to do
edit: just got a call from a friend who bought our old house down in florida, he wants me to come work for him lol


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> my point is I dont need AC, dont need 330HP, and I can get unstuck without 4x4 (did it day 1 with the truck, meanwhile it kept sliding towards a house 5ft away, woodchips and limbs FTW)
> and 207K, my whole company cost less, and can do almost any job you have posted pictures of on here, only ever called a climber ONE time for a job we couldnt do, and that was only because another company lied to the crane company so they wouldnt show up



Oh my....

Sound's like Treevet, without a broken voice.

You might regret some of those statements.


----------



## ZinTrees

Oh my....
sounds like Mr.Upside down and quesadilla got their panties in a bunch
you might regret that!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Mine was 207k and paid for. Ice cold a/c and 330hp Cummins. 7k miles. Oh, and 4x4. So what was your point again Laura?


MDS don't play. He's got the biggest most expensive boom out there. Haha

Game over!


----------



## ZinTrees

oh, and my truck can haul chips


----------



## BrettS

Helmstein said:


> MDS don't play. He's got the biggest most expensive boom out there. Haha
> 
> Game over!


Or the biggest appendage or the biggest chest etc etc


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Totally unrelated, but just thinking out loud…
> 
> The problem I have with crane work, as cool and efficient as it is (can be), is it seems to make these fledgling beginners look and feel better than they actually are (to the untrained eye). I mean show me something real, show me what you can do with ropes and skill, because in the end that’s all a real treeman has anyway… I’m talking rubber hitting the road type deal, no access. Crane, smane. Just saying.


We don't have time to put beginners and trainees in that position if the job is about production. We do have jobs that are lucrative with enough buffer to start to bring those guys up to that level. Our guys go thru extensive training before we send them up. All the documentation and certs help our guys feel confident when we put them on a job. Sure, a lot of them say they can do it, they are ready, but they are ready when we say they are ready. It is actually amazing the amount of work and success we have. Crew morale and knowing they matter is important. 
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> mine was 15000 tho, beat that with your green goblin's


Wouldn't even touch a $15,000 boom, but we are professional, so,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Somebody get rid of this ****ing child…


Been saying that from day one,, either that or get rid of the 101 forum.
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

not much of a beginner, ive been doing tree work for about 2 years, commercial about a year, yall talk sh*t about this "fantasy camp" and "childsplay"
I would like to have any single one of you come work with me for a day, once you know what im all about then talk all the sh*t you want
you wont have much to talk about, I will even pay whoever comes and works with me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> not much of a beginner, ive been doing tree work for about 2 years, commercial about a year, yall talk sh*t about this "fantasy camp" and "childsplay"
> I would like to have any single one of you come work with me for a day, once you know what im all about then talk all the sh*t you want
> you wont have much to talk about, I will even pay whoever comes and works with me.


You are lucky that you live in an area where 'Hacks' can still work. You wouldn't make it in the real world. 
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> You are lucky that you live in an area where 'Hacks' can still work. You wouldn't make it in the real world.
> Jeff


im not a hack lol, pay taxes, have an LLC, follow Z133 and A300, please customers daily, word of mouth is my main seller, stay ontop of maintenance, have safety meetings, training days, never had in insurance claim, among others
my competition is multiple multi million dollar companies within 20 minutes of me, almost every job we do is word of mouth and people that have had them (multi million dollar tree services) work, and chose not to use them again because we go above and beyond, never had a tree die that ive pruned, never topped a tree, and always come up with a solution that suits the tree, and the customer
also, my customers are life long customers, almost never get one that wont use us again, typically that is after I refuse to barter 50% off the price

I can PM you my phone number if you would like to have a talk with me about it


how about this, since you are a keyboard warrior (that ive never seen work) then get down here and work with me for a day, or two
with the sh*t you talk id probably fire you before you finished your first day


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> im not a hack lol, pay taxes, have an LLC, follow Z133 and A300, please customers daily, word of mouth is my main seller, stay ontop of maintenance, have safety meetings, training days, never had in insurance claim, among others
> my competition is multiple multi million dollar companies within 20 minutes of me, almost every job we do is word of mouth and people that have had them (multi million dollar tree services) work, and chose not to use them again because we go above and beyond, never had a tree die that ive pruned, never topped a tree, and always come up with a solution that suits the tree, and the customer
> also, my customers are life long customers, almost never get one that wont use us again, typically that is after I refuse to barter 50% off the price
> 
> I can PM you my phone number if you would like to have a talk with me about it
> 
> 
> how about this, since you are a keyboard warrior (that ive never seen work) then get down here and work with me for a day, or two
> with the sh*t you talk id probably fire you before you finished your first day


Silly boy!
Jeff


----------



## Rabid K9

Be humble kid.

It will get you further.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Be humble kid.
> 
> It will get you further.


im humble enough to create the business that supports my family, and still pays for more equipment
ive gone as far as I want, any extra is free of charge


----------



## tree MDS

On the topic of how foolish some people are when they first get into this business… 

I was chit chatting with a customer while giving an estimate yesterday (roadside) and this guy pulls up, my pickup lettered and in plain view, and says “hey, I saw you guys were looking at the trees, give me a call…” and hands him a door hanger. It was one of those original “Out on a Limb Tree Service” names, or “Top Notch”, “A Cut Above”, something like that. 

My customer, this really cool old Vietnam vet hippy, walks back over from the guys pickup and says “What a ****ing *******, you see that ****ing guy, he must’ve been like 73 years old”. Lol. Then he hands me the door hanger and says “you want this ****ing thing”.

I don’t know what made me think of that , but just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

One thing is for sure in this business, they keep coming…

Out on a Limb Tree Service number 10,958 in the country. LOL


----------



## epicklein22

Haven’t checked in lately…..he’s really trying his best to destroy this thread. Time for everyone to ignore him or it won’t be worth coming on here much longer.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Haven’t checked in lately…..he’s really trying his best to destroy this thread. Time for everyone to ignore him or it won’t be worth coming on here much longer.



I hear you. It is hard not to feed into it sometimes though. I mean the thought of a 13 year old holding tailgate safety meetings and training days for his Pa,, lol, really is funny. Too bad it’s so irritating and ruins the thread.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Totally unrelated, but just thinking out loud…
> 
> The problem I have with crane work, as cool and efficient as it is (can be), is it seems to make these fledgling beginners look and feel better than they actually are (to the untrained eye). I mean show me something real, show me what you can do with ropes and skill, because in the end that’s all a real treeman has anyway… I’m talking rubber hitting the road type deal, no access. Crane, smane. Just saying.


Pretty much my same sentiment when I bought my crane and started reflecting on my progression. Have been doing tree work in some aspect for almost 15 years and just bought a bucket and crane within the last year. I’ve never been hip on having loans/payments, so I’ve just been saving up $ to be able to buy this stuff. Probably not the best approach because my growth was slow (a bucket or crane on payments would have sped cash flow up substantially), but that approach also made me develop a stronger “tree guy” skill set. Climbing, felling, rigging, hanging trees from other trees, thinking outside the box, characteristics of certain species of trees, etc. A lot of guys get started at a company that is very equipment oriented and they don’t really have varied skill set.


----------



## ZinTrees

epicklein22 said:


> stronger “tree guy” skill set. Climbing, felling, rigging, hanging trees from other trees, thinking outside the box, characteristics of certain species of trees


my climbing needs some work, too hot out to practice climb as much as id like, but my rigging is on point, we hang trees off other trees more often that id expect, and im learning how each tree behaves
silver maple: rots inside out and snaps super easy once cut
oak peels and hinges, overall very strong, dont prune in summer (oakwilt)
hickory, heavy, good strong hinge, peel cuts hang on so its more snap cuts and rigging than a maple
locust: medium weight, awesome hinge, dulls saws, and there is something local to me wiping them out (havent identified yet)
pine: sticky, velcro, almost certainly covered in poison ivy and thorns
cedar: few vines, little to no sap or pitch, bark will peel so side snips are necessary (same for pine and hickory, some younger maples as well)
biggest killer of trees where I live is carpenter ants and termites, almost any tree we do has rot in it because of the ants digging holes, allowing water in, rotting them out
done some cool stuff with rigging over house drops, had a big oak a few weeks ago that we tip tied, and butt tied a long limb that was over the lines (bucket wasnt tall enough to take limb down in small pieces, and wood was too small to climb)
as the limb laid down we swung it off to the side with the tip tie (porty on butt tie, through block, second line through block across the tree to tip tie, due to lack of second porty I used a speedling sling anchored to the winch bracket on my bucket truck to use a munter hitch to lower the tip tie
will get more pics of my "hackjobs" for you guys


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, those damn carpenter ants!! 

It’s good that this kid is enthused and all, but I’m definitely with Jeff, time for him to go be enthused in the kiddie forum. **** this.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> I get ya! Especially the fancy pants grapple saw cranes.... And the bucket babies who never learned to climb!
> 
> Having said that, there are some guys who may not know a lot about trees but they are just good businessmen and they figure out a system that works for them. I mean, with a grapplesaw crane you can easily make 30k in a week with 2 guys. Those machines are amazing... you just have to keep the work flowing in!
> 
> This bad boy just drove in from Michigan! I need to shell out some cash for cosmetic work but I think it's going to work well for us. I've already got trees lined up where I know we'll need the elevator.
> View attachment 1006686



So you’re saying a grapplesaw truck and two guys can make 6k a day consistently? I gotta kind of doubt that one. Where did you get this 30k a week figure? Not being a smartass, just genuinely inquiring.


----------



## ZinTrees

got this dead pine to fall saturday, has severe back lean over a shed, sketchy hinge wood at best (super rotten)
no cleanup!


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, so I’m done posting here till this kid is gone. No big deal, and not that it matters much in the grand scheme (just that I can’t talk to friends). but enough is enough. I give up. Too annoying to be bothered anymore. His floor…


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Okay, so I’m done posting here till this kid is gone. No big deal, and not that it matters much in the grand scheme (just that I can’t talk to friends). but enough is enough. I give up. Too annoying to be bothered anymore. His floor…


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Okay, so I’m done posting here till this kid is gone. No big deal, and not that it matters much in the grand scheme (just that I can’t talk to friends). but enough is enough. I give up. Too annoying to be bothered anymore. His floor…


Remember, Butch had a private thread for 'Elders'?
Just a thought.
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> You are lucky that you live in an area where 'Hacks' can still work. You wouldn't make it in the real world.
> Jeff


a whole two years!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> So you’re saying a grapplesaw truck and two guys can make 6k a day consistently? I gotta kind of doubt that one. Where did you get this 30k a week figure? Not being a smartass, just genuinely inquiring.


I've heard a lot of guys perhaps blowing smoke. One op with 2 grapple saw cranes allegedly makes 60-90k per week. They probably have 12 guys or so. 

I just figure your average crane job is 5 or 6 grand. A grapple saw is much faster and requires fewer workers, especially when you have a debris truck along side. 

They are pretty amazing machines but I'd hate to be in that much debt.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> but I'd hate to be in that much debt.


id hate to have 200K+ in debt on a single truck, that cant even haul chips


----------



## ZinTrees

it seems yall cant handle having a 16 year old as a competitor, so you call me a hack
maybe, the ones calling the new guy names just because he hasnt done this for 97 years are the hacks
food for thought, ever since I joined ive been called all sorts of crap, just for being the new guy, doesnt mean calling someone a hack is acceptable
except that one time gave the middle finger to the "top notch tree service" around the corner from one of my jobs while they were topping some maples


----------



## ZinTrees

not that I dont want to get along, im just not going to kiss *ANYONE'S *ass


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> not that I dont want to get along, im just not going to kiss *ANYONE'S *ass



Start by being less of a knob.

Yes, it's great & to be commended you've started an enterprise that is helping your family.

Yes, you've put some equipment together & developed some skills. It's great you & Pa can work together and he's been able to help you out with a leg up finance wise, to pull of what you say, he would have be a solid worker with many skills of his own.

But in your mid teens, you simply can't expect to know it all or have entirely worked the world out.... from now it's more a case of "the more you know, the less you know". A year of commercial work put ones pretty early on in their skills & experience.

You don't have to kiss ass, but some humility & respect for others would go a long way to being received better.

A bit of humour & light needling is fine, even appreciated but telling everybody to come & work for you & that you would 'fire their arse'.... I'm kind of surprised someone in your local area hasn't properly sat you on your arse.

If your coke bottles work upside down, I'll send you with my big Estonian right hand man to go & show some solid eucs whose boss. Bring your nappies. You can even use the Orange Peril to get you up over the basal flare, if it doesn't get bogged leaving the road....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> if it doesn't get bogged leaving the road...


even if it did get bogged, I can have it out in 10 minutes with woodchips and sticks
don't ask how I know this


----------



## ZinTrees

put out 19,750 in bids today
got my grapple as well


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> id hate to have 200K+ in debt on a single truck, that cant even haul chips


Rear mount means better reach, better drop zone. Dedicated chip truck means better staging area better work flow. Not hauling chips with the lift truck means less wear and tear on the frame which extend its life. MDS hauling chips capacity is 4x yours so less miles on the equipment (8x if chipping both trucks). No lift on the chip truck means you can have a taller chip box. Newer equipment means less down time for repairs


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Rear mount means better reach, better drop zone. Dedicated chip truck means better staging area better work flow. Not hauling chips with the lift truck means less wear and tear on the frame which extend its life. MDS hauling chips capacity is 4x yours so less miles on the equipment (8x if chipping both trucks). No lift on the chip truck means you can have a taller chip box. Newer equipment means less down time for repairs


he has double the operating cost for one crew, just off the bucket and chip truck arrangement
2 drivers, 2 fuel tanks, 2 oil changes, double the odds of a breakdown, double everything
also new doesnt mean less down time at all, hell all of my stuff except my trailer was bought used, almost the exact same issues you will have with anything new, IF you know what to look for buying used then you wont have the issues, and its cheaper than new


----------



## pdqdl

You guys really need to relax a bit. This isn't an I'm right and you're wrong scenario.

Some tree operations are much more efficient with one truck serving as both aerial device and chipper box. Less equipment, more function. 

Some tree operations do much better to have a separate truck for aerial purposes alone. Higher production is possible, and there are big efficiency gains if you can keep both trucks busy.

Different strokes for different folks. Nothing here to quibble or deride the other guy over. Now if I had a bigger operation and could get more employees worth hiring, I'd have both versions of bucket truck. There is a lot to be said for each style, and I can see one crew handling the "one truck" jobs, and the bigger crew gets two or more trucks.

If you guys weren't so set on bickering, you'd probably be agreeing with each other a whole lot more often.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> If you guys weren't so set on bickering, you'd probably be agreeing with each other a whole lot more often.


I can see that, but due to MDS being the best there has ever been, and me not having 30 years of experience at birth, it probably wont happen
this punching bag * WILL *punch back


----------



## pdqdl

Don't punch back so much or so offensively that you get blocked from this thread. *If you feel a post is offensive, then put it on report instead.*

Try being nice, it works better than you think. The same applies for all the other guys that keep trying to ruin this thread with all the bickering. *I'm getting complaints guys. *
"Be nice" is the guiding philosophy from AS management. Please conform to that idea.

If someone criticizes your work, then look for valid points they might have. You are welcome to disagree, just keep it nice. THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE.

Any personal attacks or suggestions that a member should go elsewhere do not belong in this forum. Put it on report if you think someone doesn't conform to our policies.

↓↓ Right down below my "signature" is the button to push. ↓↓


----------



## capetrees

pdqdl said:


> Don't punch back so much or so offensively that you get blocked from this thread. *If you feel a post is offensive, then put it on report instead.*
> 
> Try being nice, it works better than you think. The same applies for all the other guys that keep trying to ruin this thread with all the bickering. *I'm getting complaints guys. *
> "Be nice" is the guiding philosophy from AS management. Please conform to that idea.
> 
> If someone criticizes your work, then look for valid points they might have. You are welcome to disagree, just keep it nice. THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE.
> 
> Any personal attacks or suggestions that a member should go elsewhere do not belong in this forum. Put it on report if you think someone doesn't conform to our policies.
> 
> ↓↓ Right down below my "signature" is the button to push. ↓↓


Go back and read all the posts and tell me who's really the offensive poster in here.

Seems there was another guy in here that got run off by someone that still posts.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> I can see that, but due to MDS being the best there has ever been, and me not having 30 years of experience at birth, it probably wont happen
> this punching bag * WILL *punch back


100%


----------



## pdqdl

capetrees said:


> Go back and read all the posts and tell me who's really the offensive poster in here.
> 
> Seems there was another guy in here that got run off by someone that still posts.



I've been reading most of this stuff. I think I know what is going on, but it's not my job to make everybody fit into the same mold, nor to even make 'em like each other.

When somebody gets out of line, then it's easier to manage. You gotta be a fairly big jerk before I get excited about stopping a conversation. On the other hand, it sure would be helpful if folks just tried to get along even a little bit, don't you think?

BTW: My previous posts were for everybody in the thread, not just one person. As much as it might seem otherwise, that's for everybody that thinks it is ok to be rude and inconsiderate.
I've said it before: Be nice! _Or else_...


----------



## pdqdl

capetrees said:


> ...
> Seems there was another guy in here that got run off by someone that still posts.



Hence, my encouragement of the "report" feature at the bottom of every post. There is no need for anyone to retaliate against an offensive post if it has been removed.


----------



## tree MDS

Yep. Time to move on. 

I’ll check back in from time to time, but right now, this petty ******** isn’t worth it. Snitcher button…. Omg. I’ll just move along. No time for bickering with 13 year olds.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> 13 year olds.


16...


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Yep. Time to move on.
> 
> I’ll check back in from time to time, but right now, this petty ******** isn’t worth it. Snitcher button…. Omg. I’ll just move along. No time for bickering with 13 year olds.


I’m with ya man. Reading the thread and comprehension of it are two different things. Really disappointed with the response from the mods.

This thread is legit when he’s not popping off, it has a smooth flow and we just post up pics of real life tree work as our journeys unfold. 

Analysis of ourselves and others, different approaches to business, variety of equipment fleets, geological and economical difference; that’s what I like to see and encourages me to contribute/interact. That goes out the window when he posts, kinda how it would be at times with Vet.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Yep. Time to move on.
> 
> I’ll check back in from time to time, but right now, this petty ******** isn’t worth it. Snitcher button…. Omg. I’ll just move along. No time for bickering with 13 year olds.


you could just start a "new thread".


----------



## pdqdl

epicklein22 said:


> Really disappointed with the response from the mods.



Yeah, well the mods are really disappointed that the experienced users of this forum keep generating complaints about the abuse going on in this thread. There is no such thing as a private thread, nor a private forum. It is never appropriate to "chase" a member away from a forum.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> Might take a little time to come together, but this is where I’ll be posting from now on. I just (respectfully of course) think it’s time for a change. So let’s do it.





tree MDS said:


> This should be a place where we can all discuss tree work/equipment, and post pics (stills welcome, as well as videos lol) like men, without the bs we’ve had going on in the past. Let us all get a fresh start!! After all, we’re supposed to be grown men here. Let’s try and act like it!



This thread started with a good concept. Too bad you guys couldn't keep to the plan.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> (respectfully of course)


----------



## Helmstein

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, well the mods are really disappointed that the experienced users of this forum keep generating complaints about the abuse going on in this thread. There is no such thing as a private thread, nor a private forum. It is never appropriate to "chase" a member away from a forum.


I'm disappointed aswell. We had a great thing going! Too bad.


----------



## treebilly

Boring old crane work


----------



## jolj

Too high for me


----------



## capetrees

treebilly said:


> Boring old crane workView attachment 1007831


Is it the pic or is that crane not level?


----------



## pdqdl

The picture, I think.

I turned my laptop until the corners of the houses in the background looked vertical, and the crane looks about level. I was wondering about that crane blocking myself.


----------



## treebilly

Pic from the other side. Crane is level. Cribbing is as well. Had to shim the bottom layer and that’s why I decided to not cross cross the stacks


----------



## dbl612

treebilly said:


> View attachment 1007848
> 
> Pic from the other side. Crane is level. Cribbing is as well. Had to shim the bottom layer and that’s why I decided to not cross cross the stacks


not a good plan.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> not a good plan.


can imagine how easy it would be to have the 4x4's "roll" off of eachother when stacked like they are, or seperate if an outrigger gets light, and not be where they should when weight is put back on them
unless there is a better reason, then I agree, they should be crossed


----------



## pdqdl

Myself, I wouldn't offer any criticisms about how to stack the cribbing, I don't do it enough to have a valid opinion.

On thing is certain: there is about 8" of wood piled up under that outrigger, and it's not going to leap out from under that wide outrigger pad. The only way those 4" twigs go anywhere under many tons of force is if there is a huge side-load great enough to force the crane to slide sideways. That won't happen until it's already tipping over.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Myself, I wouldn't offer any criticisms about how to stack the cribbing, I don't do it enough to have a valid opinion.
> 
> On thing is certain: there is about 8" of wood piled up under that outrigger, and it's not going to leap out from under that wide outrigger pad. The only way those 4" twigs go anywhere under many tons of force is if there is a huge side-load great enough to force the crane to slide sideways. That won't happen until it's already tipping over.


if an outrigger loses weight then they can shift
if the load is not absolutely static it will bounce the crane, and it wouldnt take much (with that boom angle) to pick up an outrigger

shouldnt happen, but it is a risk
so is not running outrigger pads on my bucket truck, a "calculated risk" if you will, osha says something about it, im willing to run without them, ive set that truck up on mud and they just float over the top


although im no expert on the matter
if it worked, it worked, if it didnt, then it didnt


----------



## ZinTrees

simulated lifted outrigger with terex RT130 and 70ton weight
if I put the boom nearly straight up itll stand firm, any bounce whatsoever and it lifts one or two outriggers


----------



## pdqdl

You mean like this?




Hmmm. That outrigger come clean off the ground, but the cribbing is still holding on the other side. Notice the size & style of the cribbing. And that ain't no simulation, either.

You do realize that you are offering flight advice to a set of veteran fighter pilots?
Based upon your vast experience at MS Flight simulator.

Here's a test for you ZinTrees: Tell us the best reason why this crane is tipped up like that. Offering the advice that it was too heavy a load is inadequate. Most every crane rollover involves a combination of errors. You gotta pick out the obvious ones in the picture that are not related to how heavy the load was.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Here's a test for you ZinTrees: Tell us the best reason why this crane is tipped up like that. Offering the advice that it was too heavy a load is inadequate.


without reading the news article
cutter said a weight, crane operator said "OK" (without seeing the load first due to house in the way)
piece came off, dropped, and overloaded the crane

crane was within the bold line on the load chart (tip vs breaking load)
at certain angles, the structure of the crane snaps before tipping
your picture shows 1 layer of cribbing, when the side closest to the camera lifted, if it sat down (with 2 or 3 layers of non laced cribbing) there is a possibility of the blocks rolling out from under the outrigger pad 

ive played jenga before, with cribbing, ive had blocking like this roll out from under stuff, hence me saying to lace it or dont use it


it was too heavy of a load, crane would be upright if it was light enough


----------



## ZinTrees

hard to tell from the picture, but it is also possible the operator didnt pick up the tires, so they could have shared the weight with the outriggers
AFAIK most modern cranes have load cells in each outrigger, if the tires are holding weight then the crane (or operator) would have zero clue when its actually losing weight on an outrigger, because the readings wouldnt be accurate


----------



## Tetanus

So PDQL jumps in to warn a few fullas who (justifiably, in my humble opinion) have been getting cheesed off with low value (again, just my observation) contributions to the thread, then gets caught up in the same sticky web that's repelled valid contributors input? This is hands down, 100%, no argument the funniest thing I've been witness to on this site EVER, and I've watched every single page of the WTF section. I'm honestly almost peaking at the anticipation of PDQL's response to the latest offering........Jenga.....my godfathers......

I very rarely post anything, don't really think I've got anything too exciting to contribute but I love seeing how things are done by different outfits and especially the varying environments tree work is performed in (damned if I could work in the heat some of you put up with). I'd be very sorry to see this thread disappear.


----------



## treebilly

dbl612 said:


> not a good plan.


In hind sight I could have done it better. I really should’ve cross stacked and added another layer of cribbing. My thinking at the time was to double up one way to keep any flex out of the cribbing since the bottom was shimmed. Can’t see in the pic but there is more than just the one board you can see. I have several thinner pieces under there to bridge the gaps. Ultimately I should’ve dug out to make it level first.


----------



## ZinTrees

Tetanus said:


> (damned if I could work in the heat some of you put up with)


highest ive worked in was supposed to feel like 117 if I recall
spent more time sitting on the cooler and drinking water than we did working


----------



## Rabid K9

Tetanus said:


> So PDQL jumps in to warn a few fullas who (justifiably, in my humble opinion) have been getting cheesed off with low value (again, just my observation) contributions to the thread, then gets caught up in the same sticky web that's repelled valid contributors input? This is hands down, 100%, no argument the funniest thing I've been witness to on this site EVER, and I've watched every single page of the WTF section. I'm honestly almost peaking at the anticipation of PDQL's response to the latest offering........Jenga.....my godfathers......
> 
> I very rarely post anything, don't really think I've got anything too exciting to contribute but I love seeing how things are done by different outfits and especially the varying environments tree work is performed in (damned if I could work in the heat some of you put up with). I'd be very sorry to see this thread disappear.



I’ll be back, busy, taking the family on a snow holiday.

Did get a laugh too, kids got an doctorate in giving people the ****’s.


----------



## pdqdl

Tetanus said:


> So PDQL jumps in to warn a few fullas who (justifiably, in my humble opinion) have been getting cheesed off with low value (again, just my observation) contributions to the thread, then gets caught up in the same sticky web that's repelled valid contributors input? This is hands down, 100%, no argument the funniest thing I've been witness to on this site EVER, and I've watched every single page of the WTF section. I'm honestly almost peaking at the anticipation of PDQL's response to the latest offering........Jenga.....my godfathers......
> 
> I very rarely post anything, don't really think I've got anything too exciting to contribute but I love seeing how things are done by different outfits and especially the varying environments tree work is performed in (damned if I could work in the heat some of you put up with). I'd be very sorry to see this thread disappear.



It is kinda funny, eh? I think it's a teachable moment, though. Just you wait. I'll either win Zin over on this conversation, or admit my defeat. Zin is a bright fellow, and he is willing to work for his answers, but lacking the experience of setting up cranes, he missed the obvious. My goal here is not to prove him wrong, but to convince him that he can be taught some stuff by listening more to what the advanced pro's here in this forum have to say.

I do think that you have applied the right label to his post, however. "Low value contribution" is an excellent way of describing his comment. Rather than getting pissed off about it, I'm just going to make him think about it a bit more.

And then there is this: I warned the seasoned fellows to _be nice_. I didn't say that some of the comments aimed at ZinTree were necessarily wrong. It is essential here in this forum to not start a bunch of hateful dialogue. That isn't productive to anyone, and serves no purpose except to generate more hateful stuff that we don't want to read. If you catch me "not being nice", be sure to put me on a very embarrassing notice.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> without reading the news article
> cutter said a weight, crane operator said "OK" (without seeing the load first due to house in the way)
> piece came off, dropped, and overloaded the crane


That is a giant assumption. It was a backyard operation, and you are presuming that the cutter and the crane operator were in direct communication. Given that the crane is tipped over, I doubt if it was that sophisticated an operation. I have done a few crane assisted removals, and we never had a conversation like you described. Your average climber doesn't know how much a log weighs, anyway. It's all done with guesswork.



ZinTrees said:


> crane was within the bold line on the load chart (tip vs breaking load)
> at certain angles, the structure of the crane snaps before tipping


Oooh! A crane load chart. I wonder what in the picture (besides being tipped over) suggests that they didn't follow the chart?



ZinTrees said:


> your picture shows 1 layer of cribbing, when the side closest to the camera lifted, if it sat down (with 2 or 3 layers of non laced cribbing) there is a possibility of the blocks rolling out from under the outrigger pad


Nonsense. Cribbing never rolls out when it is squeezed perpendicularly between two parallel forces. _*Think about Jenga a little bit harder*_.  Those pieces never roll out! The column always collapses due to insufficient stability, but the pieces NEVER "roll". (That being said, if the cribbing is crushed with an overload, it may appear to have been rolled. Crossing directions makes a crushed load of cribbing much more stable than parallel stacks.)



ZinTrees said:


> ive played jenga before, with cribbing, ive had blocking like this roll out from under stuff, hence me saying to lace it or dont use it
> 
> 
> it was too heavy of a load, crane would be upright if it was light enough



Like I said before, saying it was too heavy isn't an adequate answer. 


pdqdl said:


> Offering the advice that it was too heavy a load is inadequate.



There is a reason that load chart didn't work, and it is probably why the crane tipped. It is easily visible in the picture, too. So go back, look at the picture some more, and kindly stop bluffing your answers to me. It is far more important in this occupation to be correct than it is to use all your talents to just make everyone think you are right.

Perhaps you can explain to me how cribbing "rolls out", and what the structural cause of such an event would be?


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> it was too heavy of a load, crane would be upright if it was light enough



Again, that's a big Nope!
You can tip most cranes over by just positioning it wrong. With no load at all, most of them can be tipped. Very likely the one in my picture could have been, for the reason you have not yet seen.

Now my little knuckleboom crane, cannot. It is stable in any position, presuming that the outriggers are down. It has also been on it's side twice, so I know a little bit about why they go over.

Here is another question for you: Why does a crane even need cribbing? On flat ground, those guys usually put a bunch of wood blocks under that perfectly good outrigger pad. What's the point?


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> AFAIK most modern cranes have load cells in each outrigger, if the tires are holding weight then the crane (or operator) would have zero clue when its actually losing weight on an outrigger, because the readings wouldnt be accurate



*As Far As I Know* would be a real good indicator of how accurate your analysis is. There are a LOT of old cranes running around, and those are most likely the ones doing the tree service. It's cheaper that way.

The high dollar cranes are on new construction and working for high-dollar building service. Setting cooling towers on the top of buildings and such. Those guys pretty much don't even want to waste their time talking to a tree service.

Now the bigger tree services that have their own cranes? They might very well have the best toys available. Your buddy tree MDS falls into that category. He's got stuff I've never used, and don't even know how to operate. He's got people that can be relied upon to not turn them over, too. I would never purport to tell him how to run it, either, 'cause *I'm unqualified*. That's an expression you would do well to learn how to use.


----------



## ZinTrees

hard to tell from the picture, assuming the crane has rear outriggers, it appears they were not used
if it didnt have them, then they were using the wrong load chart and or no comms


that crane company that screwed me over on a job recently refused comms, saying if anything went wrong it would be my issue
the owners BFF said "he knows what hes doing, he dont need em" 
I told him if I got hurt over that then id send the bill to the crane company for refusing comms

that is about the time they quit answering the phone


----------



## pdqdl

It's easy to tell from the pictures. Man up, and admit that you don't know, or just turn on your common sense and look for the obvious. I'll bet Jeff Lovestrom and tree MDS are giggling to themselves, 'because they see it too.

Please understand that we (the old timers in this thread) already know that you lack experience in a lot of these topics. We don't expect you to know everything, because we can remember when we were young and thought we knew everything, too. It's just that we think you should understand that a bit of humility should go with that lack of experience. Bluster just gets you unpopular.

That brings up another question: are you here to learn something, to impress us with your bluster, or perhaps just to join a community of peers? Please think about that a bit more. Right now most of us think that you are posting here just to impress us with your bluster.

"Comms" as you discovered, are not universally recognized as a solution for all crane operations. I like 'em, but I discovered a long time ago that they can be unreliable and lead to problems. It takes a climber and crane operator with mutually shared time on the job before I would consider them a better solution than hand signals. If the job cannot be done with hand signals, then it should only be done by an experienced team.

That is why your crane company quit talking to you. You threatened them with liability while displaying your ignorance. That's a recipe for problems, right there. They did a quick risk evaluation, and decided that working with you wasn't worth the risk of problems. You on the other hand, decided that it wasn't your problem, that they were screwing you over, and you clearly didn't benefit from the experience.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> That is why your crane company quit talking to you. You threatened them with liability while displaying your ignorance.


nope
they quit replying because I asked about comms, and I refused to let a local tree guy on my job (who demanded to be on my job, and be paid to be there)
they guy is friends with the owner, he made some phone calls, told them not to show up


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> and you clearly didn't benefit from the experience


got a contract climber, did the job, made more than we would have had the crane actually showed up
so, yes, I did benefit from the whole thing


----------



## pdqdl

Versatility is an important talent to have, and persistence and ingenuity are important skills. You are dodging my questions, however.



pdqdl said:


> That brings up another question: are you here to learn something, to impress us with your bluster, or perhaps just to join a community of peers?





pdqdl said:


> . Man up, and admit that you don't know, or just turn on your common sense and look for the obvious.


----------



## ZinTrees

im here for all 3

and I can only look so hard, im borderline legally blind
the obvious is the crane tipped over, somebody did something wrong, im going with outriggers


----------



## pdqdl

Then I'll make a request. Can we please have less bluster and more "here to learn" ?

If you are as young as you claim, then I have the greatest respect and admiration for your work ethic and accomplishments. I sure wish that you would apply yourself to learning more from this forum than telling us about your successes. Whenever you do something great, go ahead and tell us about your project. Then ask for some opinions, and don't get so damned fussy when someone points out their thoughts about your project. We are probably seeing things that you cannot, due to your lack of experience.

As to that crane picture, you couldn't see the problem because of your lack of experience. Had you just admitted that you didn't know, I would have told you the answer. Instead, you submitted a guess, which only consisted of stating the obvious.

So I'll put it to the field of experts that may yet be watching this thread: *What's the most probable reason that the crane tipped over?* 
Kindly don't say dumb stuff like "it was overloaded". We can see that.  Tell me what the visual cues are that can easily be seen in the photo.


----------



## Tetanus

pdqdl said:


> Then I'll make a request. Can we please have less bluster and more "here to learn" ?
> 
> If you are as young as you claim, then I have the greatest respect and admiration for your work ethic and accomplishments. I sure wish that you would apply yourself to learning more from this forum than telling us about your successes. Whenever you do something great, go ahead and tell us about your project. Then ask for some opinions, and don't get so damned fussy when someone points out their thoughts about your project. We are probably seeing things that you cannot, due to your lack of experience.
> 
> As to that crane picture, you couldn't see the problem because of your lack of experience. Had you just admitted that you didn't know, I would have told you the answer. Instead, you submitted a guess, which only consisted of stating the obvious.
> 
> So I'll put it to the field of experts that may yet be watching this thread: *What's the most probable reason that the crane tipped over?*
> Kindly don't say dumb stuff like "it was overloaded". We can see that.  Tell me what the visual cues are that can easily be seen in the photo.



Can I play? Couldn't extend the rear outriggers fully due to proximity of houses. Short outrigger setup (or none) acted like a fulcrum.


----------



## pdqdl

Dammit. That didn't take long.
Yes, of course that was the biggest problem, but there are some other cues, too.

What else is there to be seen?


----------



## Rabid K9

Personally, I think it was because the rims on the truck weren’t shiny enough.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> simulated lifted outrigger with terex RT130 and 70ton weight
> if I put the boom nearly straight up itll stand firm, any bounce whatsoever and it lifts one or two outriggers
> View attachment 1008053


its a terex RT, they are known to have a very flexible frame. they are the yugo of cranes.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> its a terex RT, they are known to have a very flexible frame. they are the yugo of cranes.


the simulator im using doesnt simulate that stuff all the best, just using as an example of what I was saying
can show with a stiffer Liebherr if you want


----------



## capetrees

your comments are based on a simulator? 

Are you green beret qualified after playing Call of Duty?


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> your comments are based on a simulator?
> 
> Are you green beret qualified after playing Call of Duty?


no, they are based off simple physics
the simulator is to provide an accurate visualization of my description


----------



## tree MDS

Some pics from the worst tree of this weeks 30 tree removal job. Plant and flower crazy rich lady. Didn’t break one leaf working a horseshoe around the entire property.


----------



## tree MDS

Tractor winched the logs from the big Ash into this SNATCH block, then over to a Hemlock that was coming down too, then brought in Pa Giant to reach over the precious Fat Albert Spruce. Just like I planned on the estimate simulator.


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. How we roll baby.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Tractor winched the logs from the big Ash into this SNATCH block, then over to a Hemlock that was coming down too, then brought in Pa Giant to reach over the precious Fat Albert Spruce. Just like I planned on the estimate simulator.
> View attachment 1008416
> View attachment 1008414
> View attachment 1008415
> View attachment 1008417
> View attachment 1008418



Cool work simulator you got there.

Like the graphics & 4D rendering, very lifelike….


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Cool work simulator you got there.
> 
> Like the graphics & 4D rendering, very lifelike….



Talk is cheap. The Simulator is the real deal. Talking rubber hitting the road type stuff lol


----------



## ZinTrees

stacking some oak slabs, and that one dead pine we pulled backwards
cause of death: firepit was under tree, caught tree on fire, burnt up a good bit of the leaves and the tree slowly died over the next year


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> nope
> they quit replying because I asked about comms, and I refused to let a local tree guy on my job (who demanded to be on my job, and be paid to be there)
> they guy is friends with the owner, he made some phone calls, told them not to show up


why would a crane company want to work with someone who is arguing with them? there are enough inherent probs involved in the operation without adding an argument before the fact.


ZinTrees said:


> no, they are based off simple physics
> the simulator is to provide an accurate visualization of my description


simulators will not describe the flexing of a machine chassis or boom. you cannot use a simulator to gain real seat time experience. no simulator depicts the movements of the crane when dealing with trees.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> why would a crane company want to work with someone who is arguing with them?


I never argued with them, they sided with the person that gave them the most money, I upset another company and lost all future work from that crane company

still made more than I would have

not sure why everyone is so set on NOT reading my posts, then commenting on them
if you read any of my last 20 or so posts you would know the deal with the crane
pissed off other company, he called, told them not to show up
pissed off other company when I refused to allow him on my job (wouldnt have refused if he didnt demand I pay him, he invited himself, no way in hell im paying someone when I didnt ask them to be there)


----------



## ZinTrees

the real reason that crane tipped: nobody on the crew knew what they were doing
ANYBODY on ANY job can shut the job down for ANY reason, unsafe cribbing? shut down till the issue is fixed
outriggers on soft ground? shut down till larger pads and cribbing are in place
about to make a cut that looks too heavy? shut down till a decision has been made, there are reasons the green log weight charts exist, you can get a fairly accurate idea what your piece will weigh before it comes off, due to the possibility of dynamic loading you shouldnt be trying to get to 90%, hell 50% is high enough to be dangerous


if the crane operator cannot see the climber, and the piece being cut, then use comms, or send the crane home, unsafe to do otherwise
crane operator has no clue what is going on at the hook because there is a house in the way? comms, or send the crane home, can always piece it out from a lift or climbing


always cheaper to refuse a job than it is to drop a crane boom on a house
there, I said it, if you cant do it safely walk away, no reason not to, even with insurance the odds of losing money are way higher by risking it


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Tractor winched the logs from the big Ash into this SNATCH block, then over to a Hemlock that was coming down too, then brought in Pa Giant to reach over the precious Fat Albert Spruce. Just like I planned on the estimate simulator.
> View attachment 1008416
> View attachment 1008414
> View attachment 1008415
> View attachment 1008417
> View attachment 1008418


Estimate simulator! Lmfao, we miss you MDS you can't leave. 

Pdqdl laid into zin like his red headed step child! Talk about emotional damage!

Much respect for Pdqdl!


----------



## jolj

I have used a Knuckleboom in a plant to change lights or run pipe, I think it was 25 feet or so.
I never like going up, forklifts running around like I was not there.
So you are talking outside my venue of training, looks like you did a great job from the pictures.
Zintrees, what type/size sawmill do you have.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Estimate simulator! Lmfao, we miss you MDS you can't leave.
> 
> Pdqdl laid into zin like his red headed step child! Talk about emotional damage!
> 
> Much respect for Pdqdl!



Never miss a chance to lay into gingers, those soulless night stalkers....

In my own state, the politically correct term is actually 'ranga', as in short for orangutang (works best with a strong Australian accent).


----------



## Rabid K9

That ****ing dead oak tree, are we still hearing about it.....

Splitboarding in the backcountry today, flat out fielding calls & emails about work, not sure if that a good or a bad thing.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> That ****ing dead oak tree, are we still hearing about it.....
> 
> Splitboarding in the backcountry today, flat out fielding calls & emails about work, not sure if that a good or a bad thing.



Lol. I hear ya!! The one he had to call an actual man in to do for him. How much can we really talk about one pathetic little tree…

Maintenance Monday today. This greasing all this stuff eats away at my mind. I hate it when it builds up too. At least it’s something I’m finally starting to trust these guys to do for me.


----------



## ZinTrees

jolj said:


> Zintrees, what type/size sawmill do you have.


48" alaskan with an MS881


some of the larger slabs, rented a small kubota to load them, had to break each log down into small pieces so it would lift them, one inch and a half slab is right at capacity for my boxer
trailer sides are 24" for reference 
was 4 trailer loads, 14K dump trailer would barely tip them out, the kubota could only lift one end, so we had to lift the end, back the trailer under, then use the kubota to shove the pieces into the trailer, many lift attempts, had to keep taking slabs off to get the pieces light enough
the tractor was rated to lift around 3K, had a box on the rear for weight and I kept picking the back end up off the ground with these pieces


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> That ****ing dead oak tree, are we still hearing about it.....



I feel bad for you having to read all this


----------



## dbl612

Helmstein said:


> Estimate simulator! Lmfao, we miss you MDS you can't leave.
> 
> Pdqdl laid into zin like his red headed step child! Talk about emotional damage!
> 
> Much respect for Pdqdl!


zin is now a self proclaimed expert on tree operations with a crane. too funny.


----------



## pdqdl

Helmstein said:


> Estimate simulator! Lmfao, we miss you MDS you can't leave.
> 
> Pdqdl laid into zin like his red headed step child! Talk about emotional damage!
> 
> Much respect for Pdqdl!



I hope that you noticed that I was *nice* throughout the conversation. And I really do wish for him to return with answers to my questions. I think the kid's got ambition, he just needs to learn a bit more and improve his manners.

As far as that goes, it probably helps understanding a bit to study on a simulator. Not as much help as actually running one, but if that's all you got, it's better than guessing. Crashing a simulator has got to be cheaper than crashing a real one.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> the real reason that crane tipped: nobody on the crew knew what they were doing
> ANYBODY on ANY job can shut the job down for ANY reason, unsafe cribbing? shut down till the issue is fixed
> outriggers on soft ground? shut down till larger pads and cribbing are in place
> about to make a cut that looks too heavy? shut down till a decision has been made, there are reasons the green log weight charts exist, you can get a fairly accurate idea what your piece will weigh before it comes off, due to the possibility of dynamic loading you shouldnt be trying to get to 90%, hell 50% is high enough to be dangerous
> 
> 
> if the crane operator cannot see the climber, and the piece being cut, then use comms, or send the crane home, unsafe to do otherwise
> crane operator has no clue what is going on at the hook because there is a house in the way? comms, or send the crane home, can always piece it out from a lift or climbing
> 
> 
> always cheaper to refuse a job than it is to drop a crane boom on a house
> there, I said it, if you cant do it safely walk away, no reason not to, even with insurance the odds of losing money are way higher by risking it



Nice rant. Too bad you never identified the clues in the picture that revealed what the likely cause of tipping was. 

There is still some stuff to remark on, but you've missed it. C'mon! LOOK at the picture closely for details that reveal what happened. If you can read this text, you can see it in my picture.

Nice use of the "blame everything" logic shotgun, though. Hard to miss with that weapon.


----------



## ValleyForge

ZinTrees said:


> 48" alaskan with an MS881
> View attachment 1008600
> 
> some of the larger slabs, rented a small kubota to load them, had to break each log down into small pieces so it would lift them, one inch and a half slab is right at capacity for my boxer
> trailer sides are 24" for reference
> was 4 trailer loads, 14K dump trailer would barely tip them out, the kubota could only lift one end, so we had to lift the end, back the trailer under, then use the kubota to shove the pieces into the trailer, many lift attempts, had to keep taking slabs off to get the pieces light enough
> the tractor was rated to lift around 3K, had a box on the rear for weight and I kept picking the back end up off the ground with these pieces
> View attachment 1008601


Who’s the hillbilly? Lol

brotherhood of the really long beard!!!


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Nice rant. Too bad you never identified the clues in the picture that revealed what the likely cause of tipping was.
> 
> There is still some stuff to remark on, but you've missed it. C'mon! LOOK at the picture closely for details that reveal what happened. If you can read this text, you can see it in my picture.
> 
> Nice use of the "blame everything" logic shotgun, though. Hard to miss with that weapon.



Looks like the rear outrigger broke off? Even if “short-jacked”, or whatever the fancy crane lingo is, I don’t think that’s normal.


----------



## pdqdl

Well now! I figured you would see that.

It looks broken to me, that's one of the clues I've been bugging Zin to see. I think that broken outrigger states clearly that the boom was extended far to the driver's side rear, at it's very limit for horizontal reach.

Since the outrigger in the rear wasn't fully extended to the side, it predisposed the truck to tipping front end up-and-over onto the side. When the crane's weight was mostly perched on that left-rear outrigger, the whole assembly was twisted off the rear of the truck, because it wasn't built to carry that much weight in the off-perpendicular angle the force was being applied. When that happened, the rear of the crane settled somewhat violently and the crane stopped tipping onto it's side when the fully extended boom crashed into the ground. Otherwise, it would have crushed the side of the house when it tipped fully onto it's side.


----------



## Glenn50

Pdqdl, I probably shouldn't post on this thread as I am not a crane guy or a skilled arborist. But curiosity is getting the best of me. It appears the front 2 outriggers will "fit between the two houses: one on the driveway, and the other seems like it is not to the other house line. They seem fully extended. Unless there is some hidden obstruction, like a porch, the rear outriggers should have been at the same extension as the front. If not, are there load sensors to tell the operator of a load limit, taking into account short rear outriggers if they were short? I don't see how the accident was allowed to happen. Also, it would seem the rear outriggers would twist off the truck, instead of an actual break of the outrigger itself, when the truck was "dancing". The boom not being parallel with the outriggers, causing the front of the truck to stand like an aggressive bear. I am assuming the outriggers can take an equal horizontal load as a vertical load.


----------



## pdqdl

Look a bit closer. The crane was set with the driver-side front outrigger in front of the house, with the passenger side outrigger to the side of the neighboring house. Notice the location of the wood cribbing & pad on the ground where the passenger-side outrigger used to be, as well as where the center outrigger was set in the driveway. It shows clearly where the truck used to be. Given that the driver-side front outrigger is still perched very nicely on it's cribbing, I think we can safely say that the whole crane did not shift sideways prior to tipping over.

Presuming that the front and rear outriggers are of equal size and distance to the side of the truck, the rear outrigger could not have been fully extended except by chopping a hole in the house.

The operators almost certainly moved the crane closer to the crushed house for setting up the lift, so as to have enough reach to get there with the lift hook. Unfortunately, they lost a lot of capacity by moving that outrigger in.

As to the strength of the outriggers and breaking them? No. They cannot stand the same force horizontally as they can vertically. They aren't built to withstand tipping all the weight onto the left-rear of the truck and then pushing sideways on the outrigger pad. I've sheared all the bolts on my crane's outrigger (an old knuckleboom) twice, and it was never done by "proper operation". Broke one when an idiot rolled it, another time when a truck backed onto the lot and hit the outrigger while it was not on the ground. Both occasions sheared all the bolts, 'cause they weren't built to hold a force in that direction.

Did that cover your questions?


----------



## pdqdl

Glenn50 said:


> Pdqdl, I probably shouldn't post on this thread as I am not a crane guy or a skilled arborist. But curiosity is getting the best of me. ...



This is a forum that is dedicated to professional tree workers, but I consider almost all topics fair game. There are obviously some participants in this thread that could use the explanation, so I am happy to have answered.

Shucks. If everybody knew everything, we'd have nothing to talk about.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Shucks. If everybody knew everything, we'd have nothing to talk about.



Now you’re making me miss vet. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> 48" alaskan with an MS881
> View attachment 1008600
> 
> some of the larger slabs, rented a small kubota to load them, had to break each log down into small pieces so it would lift them, one inch and a half slab is right at capacity for my boxer
> trailer sides are 24" for reference
> was 4 trailer loads, 14K dump trailer would barely tip them out, the kubota could only lift one end, so we had to lift the end, back the trailer under, then use the kubota to shove the pieces into the trailer, many lift attempts, had to keep taking slabs off to get the pieces light enough
> the tractor was rated to lift around 3K, had a box on the rear for weight and I kept picking the back end up off the ground with these pieces
> View attachment 1008601


I swear, I’ve met Pa Zin’s doppelgänger (or vice versa). It’s so amazing, like the same guy!! 

Of course, like I said, in 32 years I think I’ve met most of these people before. They sure do keep coming though. Is like a zombie tree apocalypse. Lol


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Now you’re making me miss vet. Lol.


just stop talking like that


----------



## ZinTrees

uprooted sycamore over lots of fencing today
done in 4 hours, hung it out of the poplar it sat in, cut the butt away in 2ft logs, once it was standing straight up (hanging from the poplar) I lowered the stem and cut rounds off the bottom 
it also snapped off another smaller poplar, so we had to support that from the tall poplar behind it, and lowered that whole thing as one piece as well
blocks, rings, natural crotch, maasdam, had a total of 5 ropes in the air at one time, climbing and bucket work


----------



## Glenn50

Pdqdl, Yes, thank you. Except that I still don't understand why the crane didn't warn the operator of a dangerous situation. Heck, my new to me spider talks to me before an uh oh moment is about to happen. BTW, my curiosity simulator warned me not to post this, but I ignored it.......
Thanks again for your reply. You are right - I should have been more observant.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> LMI, outrigger scales, load chart for every possible configuration
> they simply cut too big, and as soon as it dropped it pulled the crane over
> they SHOULD have used a green log weight chart, and cut well under capacity and that crane wouldnt have tipped
> and before PD says anything, I do not care that the rear outrigger wasnt at full span and overloaded, thats what the load chart is for
> the operator should have said something, again with the "anyone can shut any job down for any reason at any time" operator should have shut down the job



Kindly show me a load chart that displays the proper scale for a partially extended outrigger. Especially valuable if you can ID the crane in question and find the right chart. Otherwise, you *need to button up a bit. 

Again, you are displaying your ignorance. As mentioned before, outrigger scales are not present on every crane. Ooops. There went that crazed notion. And even if there was, the outrigger scale doesn't tell you anything until the cut log hits the cable.

You don't even know if it was catching a cut log that caused the problem. A simple operator error is often the cause of a turned over truck. There you are, operating at close to the limit, and you pull the wrong lever or go the wrong direction.... EGAD! and over you go.*

I don't guess you thought of that, did you?


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> You don't even know if it was catching a cut log that caused the problem.


could have been a limb for all I know, what I do know is the crane was working a tree job, so the odds are almost 100% it was a dynamic pick


pdqdl said:


> A simple operator error is often the cause of a turned over truck. There you are, operating at close to the limit, and you pull the wrong lever or go the wrong direction.... EGAD! and over you go.


should not go full-tilt on any lever from the get go, you have over 100ft of stick with many thousands of pounds on it, easy on easy off, easy to avoid the issue
again operator error


pdqdl said:


> I don't guess you thought of that, did you?


ive thought of every situation you have mentioned so far
if you are as smart as you say, then lets see your crane operator cert, otherwise you are talking out your ass like you accuse me of


pdqdl said:


> Kindly show me a load chart that displays the proper scale for a partially extended outrigger


many do, and they also say "if its not in the chart dont use it" so, if the chart does not say a capacity for partial outriggers, then you cannot use them
again, shut the job down
like I said a while back, cheaper to shut the job down than it is to **** up stuff


----------



## ZinTrees

here is the video of the incident
see that, outriggers in the air from an overload, also see how nothing is moving till the rear outrigger snaps? the crane was in the air well before the video starts, notice how the pick is NOT moving, almost like it wasnt even cut yet, hmmm, too much pre tension? see that boom deflection, wayyyy too much pre tension, see how easy it would have been for the operator to get out and look into the back yard to see the pick?
as far as im concerned I am done with this topic, it is not benefiting anyone or anything other than your ego @pdqdl


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> the outrigger scale doesn't tell you anything until the cut log hits the cable.
> 
> You don't even know if it was catching a cut log that caused the problem.


well damn, way to twist things into your favor


----------



## pdqdl

Glenn50 said:


> Pdqdl, Yes, thank you. Except that I still don't understand why the crane didn't warn the operator of a dangerous situation. Heck, my new to me spider talks to me before an uh oh moment is about to happen. BTW, my curiosity simulator warned me not to post this, but I ignored it.......
> Thanks again for your reply. You are right - I should have been more observant.



We don't know the final details of what was said, who screwed up, nor whether it was idiots or otherwise. This whole conversation about the crane was an exercise in observation and knowledge, intended to show at least one member here that publishing snap judgements about a failed operation with a very limited experience is unwise.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> well damn, way to twist things into your favor



I call that "seeing the facts" and not making silly presumptions. Guessing is ok, but be sure you identify where you don't know the facts. If you would be a bit more cautious with your shotgun answers, your statements wouldn't have quite so many holes in their logic.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> here is the video of the incident
> see that, outriggers in the air from an overload, also see how nothing is moving till the rear outrigger snaps? the crane was in the air well before the video starts, notice how the pick is NOT moving, almost like it wasnt even cut yet, hmmm, too much pre tension? see that boom deflection, wayyyy too much pre tension, see how easy it would have been for the operator to get out and look into the back yard to see the pick?
> as far as im concerned I am done with this topic, it is not benefiting anyone or anything other than your ego @pdqdl




Excellent work finding that video! Thanks.
Of course, that documents what I was saying all along. My ego feels considerably refreshed now that you proved true what I said happened. 



pdqdl said:


> Since the outrigger in the rear wasn't fully extended to the side, it* predisposed the truck to tipping front end up-and-over onto the side.* When the crane's weight was mostly perched on that left-rear outrigger, the whole assembly was twisted off the rear of the truck, because* it wasn't built to carry that much weight in the off-perpendicular angle the force was being applied*. When that happened, the rear of the *crane settled somewhat violently* and the crane stopped tipping onto it's side when the fully extended boom crashed into the ground.


Quite frankly, it did happen a bit slower than I thought. I kinda imagined that it took about 5 seconds to tip up, break the outrigger, and then fall. The angle of the load is exactly as I described.

Now if you would start answering the many questions I have posed to you, I'd be more receptive to your comments about my huge ego. Unless you would like me to go back and show you all your misstatements and post my unanswered questions at you again, I'd suggest that you do drop it. Your statement reveals, however, that you haven't learned anything from it.


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> if you are as smart as you say, then lets see your crane operator cert, otherwise you are talking out your ass like you accuse me of



I have made no such accusations, nor have I claimed any level of intelligence. I've not even made any assertions about my relative skill at crane operations. That response (along with your previous ego comments) sure sounds like a personal attack against me.
(It is also a stated policy that members are not under any obligation to provide any proof of any claim on this website. So don't even think about asking me for any "certifications")

All I have done is politely pointed out faults with your comments and I gave you a personal challenge to prove your competence at evaluating crane lifts, which I must say, you failed completely.

It's OK here to criticize someone's content, but when you start attacking the person, then you are crossing the line. I'll advise you to carefully discern between defending your statements and "punching back", as you have promised to do.

You are not in my weight class, and you should be a bit more restrained; this is a fight you cannot win.


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> Kindly show me a load chart that displays the proper scale for a partially extended outrigger. Especially valuable if you can ID the crane in question and find the right chart. Otherwise, you *need to button up a bit.
> 
> Again, you are displaying your ignorance. As mentioned before, outrigger scales are not present on every crane. Ooops. There went that crazed notion. And even if there was, the outrigger scale doesn't tell you anything until the cut log hits the cable.
> 
> You don't even know if it was catching a cut log that caused the problem. A simple operator error is often the cause of a turned over truck. There you are, operating at close to the limit, and you pull the wrong lever or go the wrong direction.... EGAD! and over you go.*
> 
> I don't guess you thought of that, did you?


pdqdl is much more calm and controlled in his responses to the zin. having no filters and being sick an tired of the vast knowledge that he doesnt have, i would have responded in a much more abrupt manner.


----------



## tree MDS

Some pics from today.





Beautiful property. Just taking dead ash along the edges and tossing them down beyond the deer fencing.


----------



## pdqdl

dbl612 said:


> pdqdl is much more calm and controlled in his responses to the zin. having no filters and being sick an tired of the vast knowledge that he doesnt have, i would have responded in a much more abrupt manner.



I haven't always been so nice. These days, I'm expected to set the standard if I am also going to enforce it. Besides, it's actually more fun to be nice than to be scornful. I'd much rather have an opponent left speechless because I have taken away the opportunity to retaliate with more vitriol. 

Besides, if I'm ever wrong about something, it's a lot easier to fix my errors if I haven't been vile all the way down the path to Mistaken-land. Crow is much easier to eat if you haven't dressed it first with habanero sauce & spoiled anchovies.


----------



## pdqdl

That's a really nice stand of wildflowers. They don't look too "wild", however.


----------



## tree MDS

I picked up this one in the background that’s down a slight hill in the neighbors backyard at the end of the day too. It’s a tall one! Nice way to end the day.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> That's a really nice stand of wildflowers. They don't look too "wild", however.



No, not too wild. These people have been here panting stuff and working on the gardens for 50 years or something like that. The lady does most all of the gardening. It’s crazy.

Oh, and they bought the five acre property for 13k back when. Pretty cool.


----------



## ZinTrees

putting new mid rollers (or whatever morbark calls them) and front idler pulley bearings on my boxer
lost a mid roller bearing, then a front idler wheel bearing, tracks are off, machine is pulled apart already, going to be an easy fix and play with it more tomorrow once thats done, then stick my fourwheeler in the shop and put a new ignition coil on, once thats done then an oil change in the mower, need to do oil changes in everything, maybe time to start buying 15w40 in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Some pics from today.View attachment 1009124
> View attachment 1009125
> View attachment 1009126
> View attachment 1009127
> View attachment 1009128
> View attachment 1009129
> Beautiful property. Just taking dead ash along the edges and tossing them down beyond the deer fencing.


Do you trim those hedges around the pool?


----------



## mikewhite85

Bid on a dozen or so removals today for a municipality. I've never sold piece of wood in my life but I wonder if these walnut logs could fetch a couple bucks?


That's my 2022 Tacoma rental. I've put 1000+ miles on it in the last 2 weeks. I'll be sad to give it back tomorrow! Really nice little truck to get up and go. 

My guys took out about 25 (mostly) red pines and ash today. It's unbelievable what hiring 2 extra guys can do to speed up your production (5 total).


----------



## pdqdl

Walnut is common around here. The mills won't even buy a city tree.

I've got two veneer mills within driving distance of my shop, and I've never managed to sell them a log. You gotta be in the business and be a regular producer, otherwise the buyer just rips you off. It's been quite a few years since I tried contacting them, but the logs I had wouldn't hardly pay for the fuel to deliver them. 

I see a number of defects in those trees. I'm sure a savvy tree harvester could get some money out of them, but I've only managed to sell one log in all the years I've been cutting them down. That being said, I never had a giant prizewinner, either.


----------



## Helmstein

pdqdl said:


> I have made no such accusations, nor have I claimed any level of intelligence. I've not even made any assertions about my relative skill at crane operations. That response (along with your previous ego comments) sure sounds like a personal attack against me.
> (It is also a stated policy that members are not under any obligation to provide any proof of any claim on this website. So don't even think about asking me for any "certifications")
> 
> All I have done is politely pointed out faults with your comments and I gave you a personal challenge to prove your competence at evaluating crane lifts, which I must say, you failed completely.
> 
> It's OK here to criticize someone's content, but when you start attacking the person, then you are crossing the line. I'll advise you to carefully discern between defending your statements and "punching back", as you have promised to do.
> 
> You are not in my weight class, and you should be a bit more restrained; this is a fight you cannot win.


You can't buy class and you pdqdl have class.

I think zin is in his own weight class and this whole teaching moment went right over his head. We were all 13 years old at one point in our life. Can't say you didn't try!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Some pics from today.View attachment 1009124
> View attachment 1009125
> View attachment 1009126
> View attachment 1009127
> View attachment 1009128
> View attachment 1009129
> Beautiful property. Just taking dead ash along the edges and tossing them down beyond the deer fencing.


Nice looking property! Keep up the pictures!


----------



## pdqdl

Helmstein said:


> You can't buy class and you pdqdl have class.
> 
> I think zin is in his own weight class and this whole teaching moment went right over his head. We were all 13 years old at one point in our life. Can't say you didn't try!



I haven't given up. I'm trying to set an example, and maybe that will cause a conversion. The guy is obviously going to grow in the business, and there is no point in making enemies when he might become one of our best members.

He certainly put in the work to find that crane video, eh? He wants to win these conflicts, and he's willing to work for it. If he just learns that being right is the best way to win an internet fight, then he'll be a convert.

Don't say that class thing too often or too loud. You might stir up some of my many detractors. I've got quite the history of irritating folks for the fun of it. I've been trying to change my habits, so your comment is quite appreciated.


----------



## pdqdl

Helmstein said:


> Nice looking property! Keep up the pictures!



Yeah, those pics are so nice I'm thinking that he's got a special camera on that. The wildflowers in front of the trimming shot shows some real photographic talent, in my opinion. I'm thinking they should have posed less, though, and captured some falling wood in that scene. Few things can beat a well framed action shot.


----------



## Rabid K9

pdqdl said:


> Walnut is common around here. The mills won't even buy a city tree.
> 
> I've got two veneer mills within driving distance of my shop, and I've never managed to sell them a log. You gotta be in the business and be a regular producer, otherwise the buyer just rips you off. It's been quite a few years since I tried contacting them, but the logs I had wouldn't hardly pay for the fuel to deliver them.
> 
> I see a number of defects in those trees. I'm sure a savvy tree harvester could get some money out of them, but I've only managed to sell one log in all the years I've been cutting them down. That being said, I never had a giant prizewinner, either.



Don’t look at a job without calculating how much extra can earn in the ‘product’ coming out of it - be it mulch, fuelwood, feature or structural timber.

Many jobs might just be a handy $4-500 on top, other jobs will double the earn of the job. Have a ten day job (first stage) quoted while on ‘holiday’, 2-4 20 cube truckloads of acacia mulch per day to come out, being sold to an organic garlic farm for part of their compost blend, who then on-sell to one of the countries largest supermarket chains.


----------



## pdqdl

Ha! That's funny. I wish I could get paid for our mulch. 

We are lucky if we can find someone to take it for free, otherwise we pay for disposal. There are a few companies that are set up for processing their own mulch into saleable mulch, but that takes a much bigger operation than mine.

You see, in this part of the world, tree grow like weeds, and there are ample supplies of tree companies. Chippers are common, and there are lines of trucks waiting to dump their accumulated mulch. Some of the guys take the time to turn the wood into firewood, and a rare few will even process it into lumber. The market for those products isn't too good, either.


----------



## kctree

mikewhite85 said:


> Bid on a dozen or so removals today for a municipality. I've never sold piece of wood in my life but I wonder if these walnut logs could fetch a couple bucks?View attachment 1009187
> 
> 
> That's my 2022 Tacoma rental. I've put 1000+ miles on it in the last 2 weeks. I'll be sad to give it back tomorrow! Really nice little truck to get up and go.
> 
> My guys took out about 25 (mostly) red pines and ash today. It's unbelievable what hiring 2 extra guys can do to speed up your production (5 total).



I would bring a buyer in to look at them. We sold a walnut log this summer for $2,750. It was a yard tree that did not have any metal in it. 28 dbh, it made a 10ft veneer log and had a 7ft saw log yet ontop of that. The veneer portion of log he paid $10/bf. Has to be absolutely perfect for veneer though. Not something that happens every day in residential tree service lol.


----------



## pdqdl

That's probably the secret. Get a buyer to bid it first.

When you show up at the veneer mill with a truckload of logs, they know they got you by the balls. So they don't offer too much, unless perhaps they actually need more logs. Around here, walnut trees grow like weeds.


----------



## mikewhite85

That's a pretty cool wood chip market you have in Australia! 

We actually have another walnut removal tomorrow and I am attempting to sell the log. 36 inch but seems to have some defects. Tree is very large and bid low at 2500 so I hope to get something for the log. We'll see how it goes!





Had another worker join the "jackknife" club today. Apparently forgot he was towing it. At least he didn't bust the radiator. Honestly he is a super valuable employee so I didn't razz him up too bad!


----------



## pdqdl

My old truck & chipper combination was very predisposed to jackknifing. I fixed that problem by adding about 16" to the chipper tongue. It keeps the truck corners from hitting the radiator and any higher parts of the chipper. The tongue can now sweep under the truck bed until it comes into contact with the rear crash bar, which is very close to perpendicular to the truck. I got VERY tired of my guys poking holes in the radiator with the corner of the truck.

That makes backing in & out of tights spots a whole lot easier, despite being a longer chipper. It does, however, pull the chute out of the bed a bit, too. We get more escaped chips, but if it was a big problem, I could extend the chute, too.


----------



## tree MDS

So I was cutting some more ash trees today, kicking ass as usual… when this pleasant sounding young lady calls and basically her loser brother notched a tree and now it looks like it’s falling towards the above ground pool. Can I please help.


----------



## tree MDS

So the pictures don’t really show the lean, but it really was bad and looked like the tips could hit the pool (maybe). So I called cute sounding sis up (7:45 this evening, now) and told her that I really didn’t think it was gonna make it through the night realistically. And I would try my best to drop it with the echo with 20” bar and new chain, but it wasn’t going on my insurance if it went wrong cuz of bro’s cuts.Meanwhile the brother was feverishly digging up his pot plants directly underneath it.

Anyway, all turned out well and I made $500 in 20 mins - and I got some entertainment out of it (could’ve done without the super sweaty handshake on the way in, but something had to me unpleasant about the whole deal. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haha is that the bar from his saw stuck in there?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Haha is that the bar from his saw stuck in there?


 
Lol, oh yeah. I was gonna walk till I spied the echo and started looking at the chain and he assured me it was brand knew, as I could see. While he was digging up plants under the tree I fired it up to see what I’d be working with. Not bad, just a loose new chain, but **** it.


----------



## tree MDS

In the end it was just too much damn fun to resist. Lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> So the pictures don’t really show the lean, but it really was bad and looked like the tips could hit the pool (maybe). So I called cute sounding sis up (7:45 this evening, now) and told her that I really didn’t think it was gonna make it through the night realistically. And I would try my best to drop it with the echo with 20” bar and new chain, but it wasn’t going on my insurance if it went wrong cuz of bro’s cuts.Meanwhile the brother was feverishly digging up his pot plants directly underneath it.
> 
> Anyway, all turned out well and I made $500 in 20 mins - and I got some entertainment out of it (could’ve done without the super sweaty handshake on the way in, but something had to me unpleasant about the whole deal. Lol.View attachment 1009410
> View attachment 1009411
> View attachment 1009412



Hilarious!!


----------



## pdqdl

We should start a thread about "what was your most hazardous tree rescue".


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> So the pictures don’t really show the lean, but it really was bad and looked like the tips could hit the pool (maybe). So I called cute sounding sis up (7:45 this evening, now) and told her that I really didn’t think it was gonna make it through the night realistically. And I would try my best to drop it with the echo with 20” bar and new chain, but it wasn’t going on my insurance if it went wrong cuz of bro’s cuts.Meanwhile the brother was feverishly digging up his pot plants directly underneath it.
> 
> Anyway, all turned out well and I made $500 in 20 mins - and I got some entertainment out of it (could’ve done without the super sweaty handshake on the way in, but something had to me unpleasant about the whole deal. Lol.View attachment 1009410
> View attachment 1009411
> View attachment 1009412



In between resuscitating his dope plants, imagine how long it will take old mate to clean up those felled trees.

Jobs like that where a women saves a man from his own stupidity are always entertaining. I try not to laugh when I get a call "Well, my husband has a chainsaw...."


----------



## Rabid K9

pdqdl said:


> Ha! That's funny. I wish I could get paid for our mulch.
> 
> We are lucky if we can find someone to take it for free, otherwise we pay for disposal. There are a few companies that are set up for processing their own mulch into saleable mulch, but that takes a much bigger operation than mine.
> 
> You see, in this part of the world, tree grow like weeds, and there are ample supplies of tree companies. Chippers are common, and there are lines of trucks waiting to dump their accumulated mulch. Some of the guys take the time to turn the wood into firewood, and a rare few will even process it into lumber. The market for those products isn't too good, either.



Yep, our eucs & acacia's do pretty well in the weedy habits & there is plenty of tree business's.

Not many work outside the box though. The alpine countries of western Europe provide some more efficient examples of biomass re-use than new world like US & Au.

Have to work at creating these markets to to waste in dollars.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> That's a pretty cool wood chip market you have in Australia!
> 
> We actually have another walnut removal tomorrow and I am attempting to sell the log. 36 inch but seems to have some defects. Tree is very large and bid low at 2500 so I hope to get something for the log. We'll see how it goes!
> 
> View attachment 1009390
> 
> 
> 
> Had another worker join the "jackknife" club today. Apparently forgot he was towing it. At least he didn't bust the radiator. Honestly he is a super valuable employee so I didn't razz him up too bad!
> View attachment 1009394



Had to really put a bit of time in to develop a steady market, if wanted to go full industrial, there is a much bigger industry than the dedicated tree industry for the taking.

Biomass & wood product are big time in the future.

Extended drawbar is one of the features could never do without on a chipper, especially once you chuck them on bigger trucks.


----------



## pdqdl

Rabid K9 said:


> Yep, our eucs & acacia's do pretty well in the weedy habits & there is plenty of tree business's.
> 
> Not many work outside the box though. The alpine countries of western Europe provide some more efficient examples of biomass re-use than new world like US & Au.
> 
> Have to work at creating these markets to to waste in dollars.



I don't understand why we aren't just taking all the wood down to a central processing plant that burns all the green waste and turns it into electricity. I don't know what a ton of coal costs, but i'll bet that it's a lot more than the three tons of wood (roughly equivalent heat value) that routinely gets thrown away.

The same is true for trash, by the way. I've read about European trash processing plants that strip out the metals and the glass, and burn all the rest for energy. Then they have a bitumen-like product left over that they can pave the roads with. Or so I've read...


----------



## tree MDS

Changing it up with a little commercial project today. Nice early Friday for a change.

We’re supposed to log into this property management place’s app and take pictures when we arrive and when we leave, etc.


----------



## mikewhite85

My guys took down



that big walnut today. Pretty tricky access. Turned out to be a couple nice logs. They dropped off at the mill and we will find out Monday if they will fetch some coin. It will be the first piece of wood I ever sold in 15+ years of doing this. 

I'm actually out in California now enjoying some tacos at my in laws. Here's to hoping nothing explodes while I'm gone.


----------



## Gabby3545

pdqdl said:


> I don't understand why we aren't just taking all the wood down to a central processing plant that burns all the green waste and turns it into electricity. I don't know what a ton of coal costs, but i'll bet that it's a lot more than the three tons of wood (roughly equivalent heat value) that routinely gets thrown away.
> 
> The same is true for trash, by the way. I've read about European trash processing plants that strip out the metals and the glass, and burn all the rest for energy. Then they have a bitumen-like product left over that they can pave the roads with. Or so I've read...


As an old broad who heats 95% with wood, even the 1/2 inch and smaller branches become BTUs. And pine needles, too, as they are good for starting a fire in the wood burner. And the bark that I peel off gets the same treatment.


----------



## Haplo

Haplo said:


> Helmstein do you ever have these three red lights come on and then the controls don't work? This happens once in a while and I don't know why they come on or turn off. I actually repelled out of the lift the other day because I couldn't figure it out
> View attachment 1001542


Helmstein it turns out it was two bad diodes that was causing the easy 87 to stop randomly multiple times a day


----------



## tree MDS

I get the idea that most, if not all of these lifts come with little glitches of some sort that need to be worked out. 

That’s why I’m using my new one solely the rest of the season, while it’s still under warranty.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> My guys took downView attachment 1009647
> 
> View attachment 1009648
> 
> that big walnut today. Pretty tricky access. Turned out to be a couple nice logs. They dropped off at the mill and we will find out Monday if they will fetch some coin. It will be the first piece of wood I ever sold in 15+ years of doing this.
> 
> I'm actually out in California now enjoying some tacos at my in laws. Here's to hoping nothing explodes while I'm gone.


How long are you here for? Good ceu's this Friday and Saturday, I will be there Friday but going deep sea fishing out of Dana Point Saturday, blue fin tuna are hitting! Just in case, here, https://ptcaosd.wildapricot.org/
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> How long are you here for? Good ceu's this Friday and Saturday, I will be there Friday but going deep sea fishing out of Dana Point Saturday, blue fin tuna are hitting! Just in case, here, https://ptcaosd.wildapricot.org/
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!



I find it easier to just do the ceu’s for my license online and last minute every five years. Avoids having to see the arborist circle jerk crew we got going on around here too lol.


----------



## tree MDS

My old ground man of two years is released and starting back Tuesday. Says he’s ready to take it to the next look level, learn how to do all of it. Hardcore individual that’s been through some tough times and has a fresh start. A total beast too. So now the pieces are all coming together hopefully. I am feeling very optimistic. Might finally be time to get all the machines up and running. 

I might even start working cheaper, doing crane jobs for sport, volunteering, putting up banners, etc!!!! Lmao


----------



## Helmstein

Haplo said:


> Helmstein it turns out it was two bad diodes that was causing the easy 87 to stop randomly multiple times a day


Interesting. Those lifts can be a bit technical. Thanks for letting me know. 

Today I had to strip the oem greese off the boom and spray it with white lithium. The boom greese that the machine comes with is not great for tree work because it attracts sawdust. That took about 4 hrs. While I was at it I greesed all the pivot points. I gave her an oil change aswell. It's only got 60hrs on the clock but I like to change it early with the new engine break in period and all. 

So far so good.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I find it easier to just do the ceu’s for my license online and last minute every five years. Avoids having to see the arborist circle jerk crew we got going on around here too lol.


Your to funny. Lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> My old ground man of two years is released and starting back Tuesday. Says he’s ready to take it to the next look level, learn how to do all of it. Hardcore individual that’s been through some tough times and has a fresh start. A total beast too. So now the pieces are all coming together hopefully. I am feeling very optimistic. Might finally be time to get all the machines up and running.
> 
> I might even start working cheaper, doing crane jobs for sport, volunteering, putting up banners, etc!!!! Lmao


Sounds like he's the missing peice to the puzzle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I find it easier to just do the ceu’s for my license online and last minute every five years. Avoids having to see the arborist circle jerk crew we got going on around here too lol.


Mine is an ISA cert., need 30 cue's every 3 years, I actually enjoy the one every year in Balboa Park.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had our new mini skid delivered Friday,


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Mine is an ISA cert., need 30 cue's every 3 years, I actually enjoy the one every year in Balboa Park.
> Jeff



Yeah, that’s a lot of ceu’s. Ours is only twelve every five years.


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> How long are you here for? Good ceu's this Friday and Saturday, I will be there Friday but going deep sea fishing out of Dana Point Saturday, blue fin tuna are hitting! Just in case, here, https://ptcaosd.wildapricot.org/
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


That sounds like a sweet event but we will be back by then. I am a little behind on ceus! 

My current situation.


----------



## Rabid K9

jefflovstrom said:


> We had our new mini skid delivered Friday, View attachment 1010091



Beast. Now just needs a decent grapple.

Rigid mount rotator of an 8T excavator would transform that machine from useful to full weapon.

The old grapple rake buckets are yesterday gear.


----------



## Rabid K9

Ice Station Zebra this morn….

(yes, there is hardy eucs up here)


----------



## tree MDS

Omg,,,, it’s winter in August now!!!?? LOL


----------



## Rabid K9




----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Ice Station Zebra this morn….
> 
> (yes, there is hardy eucs up here)
> 
> View attachment 1010152


Where in the world is this. Man it looks cold out there.


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> We had our new mini skid delivered Friday, View attachment 1010091


zin has one of those. you guys can be mini buds


----------



## mikewhite85

So I got word back on the sale value on that walnut- 2400 bucks! Was not expecting that, especially after the buyer talked about all the defects of the wood based on the pictures I sent.

We got 3 logs out of it and he gave us 2.50 per board ft. Quite a nice bonus at the end of the job. 

I've literally taken stuff like that to the dump before. I will definitely make better efforts to salvage good wood when possible.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> So I got word back on the sale value on that walnut- 2400 bucks! Was not expecting that, especially after the buyer talked about all the defects of the wood based on the pictures I sent.
> 
> We got 3 logs out of it and he gave us 2.50 per board ft. Quite a nice bonus at the end of the job.
> 
> I've literally taken stuff like that to the dump before. I will definitely make better efforts to salvage good wood when possible.


Atta boy. Did you feel like you underbid the job at 2500 to begin with. That was a big tree!

That's a money log!

I have a great log buyer that we work with. Mostly just covers trucking when we do these multiple pine removal jobs.


----------



## ZinTrees

50ft hackberry from today, got homeboy a helmet even!
whats wrong with picture 4? (test for all you guys that are the best there ever was)
was getting the chipper out of the driveway and the neighbor wanted the chips, she is having us chip a brush pile and knock over a sycamore tomorrow, next wednesday we start a large pine removal job, going up some noodles (90-110ft trees, smallest ones are 6-8" diameter, too tall to drop, largest ones co-dom at 30ft, may be sending some double tops, may not but we will see, lots of speedline I imagine


----------



## tree MDS

Hackberry, that sounds about right lol…


----------



## tree MDS

Like a town, only not quite Mayberry lol


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> Atta boy. Did you feel like you underbid the job at 2500 to begin with. That was a big tree!
> 
> That's a money log!
> 
> I have a great log buyer that we work with. Mostly just covers trucking when we do these multiple pine removal jobs.


I was pretty stoked it worked out better than I anticipated. 

I would have bid the tree around 3500 but I took a gamble on the wood value and it surprisingly paid off! We did have to drop off the wood but it wasn't too far.

Does your log buyer come to you with a grapple truck?


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Hackberry, that sounds about right lol…


you never took down a hackberry?


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> you never took down a hackberry?


one of the most common trees around here


----------



## Rabid K9

Rabid K9 said:


> Ice Station Zebra this morn….
> 
> (yes, there is hardy eucs up here)
> 
> View attachment 1010152



Snowy Mountains (New South Wales) - one of the ski resorts (Perisher), transferring to the oversnow to go up to another little tucked away ski area.

Modest mountains, but unique, riding through gnarled snow gums is not something you can do anywhere else. Nice to get away back to the mountains & spend some time backcountry, guys working like demons back home, keeping the wheel turning. Was climbing out of a cirque today, kind of in a though provoking spot (ice falling from cliffs above, weather changing, trying to not to slide on the variable surface) & trying to explain how to deal with a gearbox gremlin on one of the trucks.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Sounds riveting.

I am still working in Morris/lakeside CT. Cutting more dead ash trees than I can shake a dried out petrified baseball bat at. Lol. I think I’ve hit a “honey hole” of these petrified, evil trees!! 

Good work and money though. My new/old guy is a ground beast, any more importantly we laugh our asses off all day. The way it’s supposed to be.


----------



## ZinTrees

pine job canceled, did a big part of a chipping job, got 2 brush piles and a sycamore down, 1 dump trailer load of logs and 84 yards of chips so far, another load of chips and half load of logs to go (roughly)
bid a large poplar that is over primaries, been topped before, and has lots of deadwood (neighbor to the chipping job and the hackberry we did yesterday)
all in all a really productive day, 70 yards of chips today, 14 yesterday (they got 84 yards for free), 7 yards of logs, ripped most of the logs down the middle so we could chip the bigger stuff, spent all day chipping sycamore, my nose feels better than ever!


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> I was pretty stoked it worked out better than I anticipated.
> 
> I would have bid the tree around 3500 but I took a gamble on the wood value and it surprisingly paid off! We did have to drop off the wood but it wasn't too far.
> 
> Does your log buyer come to you with a grapple truck?


That's awsome. I'm glad it worked out.

We have a log truck owner operator we call to haul to the log buyer. I pay the log truck driver $300 to haul. I'll haul the junk peices in my dump trailor and all the money logs go to the log buyer. I suppose if it was more than one trip that $300 price tag would go up.


----------



## tree MDS

Good morning cut.


----------



## tree MDS

And then the next cut… and Pa Giant “FTW” 

I am trying my best to learn this new fangled 14 year old lingo since we’re going for G rated nowadays lol


----------



## Helmstein

Pa giant can lift some weight. That's incredible.

I guess that's how you minimize the dreaded ash cleanup debris. Rig everything down. 

We are on a 15 dead ash tree removal job. We are felling everything and we will probably have a half day of just cleanup debris. 

The baby giant is nice for everyday tree work but it definitely slows to a halt when we have to deal with heavy trunk wood. Any thoughts on a bobcat A300 "wheels that steer" or would you go with a larger Giant MDS?


----------



## tree MDS

I really have no experience or knowledge of the A300 type machine. Sounds interesting, and I’ve heard of them, that’s about it. 

Far as the big giant goes, my dealer was telling me that the comparable model to mine (smogged out) is 102k now with no attachments. Ouch. I paid 80k for just my machine.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Pa giant can lift some weight. That's incredible.
> 
> I guess that's how you minimize the dreaded ash cleanup debris. Rig everything down.
> 
> We are on a 15 dead ash tree removal job. We are felling everything and we will probably have a half day of just cleanup debris.
> 
> The baby giant is nice for everyday tree work but it definitely slows to a halt when we have to deal with heavy trunk wood. Any thoughts on a bobcat A300 "wheels that steer" or would you go with a larger Giant MDS?



Do you have the BM grapple rake? I hear from everyone they’re sweet. I gotta get one eventually here.

*sorry, forgot the “rake” part lol


----------



## Oldmaple

Love seeing and hearing about all the dead Ash removals. Wish I could say I missed all the cleanup, but I don't.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Do you have the BM grapple rake? I hear from everyone they’re sweet. I gotta get one eventually here.
> 
> *sorry, forgot the “rake” part lol


We do actually. It has its place. Best used in winter when the ground is frozen. It really shines on blacktop while doing town work or cleanup on driveways. On the lawns it tends to only get the big stuff with the smaller debris left behind perfect for the leaf blower. The scoops however stay on the machine going to every job. They are worth there wait in gold. We use the sh!t out of them. 

Off topic but branchmanager.com sells the qc coupler. We just picked one up and it's a game changer. Why didn't I think of this!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I really have no experience or knowledge of the A300 type machine. Sounds interesting, and I’ve heard of them, that’s about it.
> 
> Far as the big giant goes, my dealer was telling me that the comparable model to mine (smogged out) is 102k now with no attachments. Ouch. I paid 80k for just my machine.


Ya thats about the same info I have aswell. I may have an opportunity to buy one in the future as the guy I purchased the 19xpc from retired and after this season is getting out of the game completely. We will see.

I would love your papa giant with the teli option. That was a smart decision to buy that bad boy. 

I'm starting to not have enough room around the yard I rent. I think my next step is buying a property. Does it ever end!


----------



## Helmstein

Oldmaple said:


> Love seeing and hearing about all the dead Ash removals. Wish I could say I missed all the cleanup, but I don't.


Western Massachusetts is at peak EAB half are alive and half are dead. It's an all out ash bash! 

I used to hate white pines due to how unpredictable they were, Now I hate ash trees. Once dead the unions turn to partical bourd.

One day I will post the ash tree that almost got me while climbing last year. That was the sole reason I got the spider lift. Can't do tree work when your dead.


----------



## mikewhite85

We have a bmg rake and the one for the root grapple. They cut down dead ash cleanup considerably. Well worth the investment!
I have the scoops too. We've actually never used them! 

Oh and thr quick connect coupler is top notch!


----------



## Rabid K9

Meanwhile in Au.




Hate to think how hard my guys are working today back home.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Meanwhile in Au.
> 
> View attachment 1011122
> 
> 
> Hate to think how hard my guys are working today back home.


Looks cold. Enjoy and be safe out the there


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> You don’t have to be master tree guys to post in my thread, just good dudes with something slightly relevant or interesting to offer is all.



The other portion of the thread starter post that nobody seems to ever quote. 

I in no part said 14 year old wannabes telling tales were welcome. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Sold a couple pretty decent jobs today anyway. Pretty much all specialized work that couldn’t be done efficiently without MDS iron. And that’s just the reality.

Skirt Trees (Cape, whatever) can slam some more water, toss back a couple melon balls and choke on that with his little jealousy motivated jabs. Cuz it is what it is. Just saying. LOL.


----------



## Helmstein

The small but mighty Giant!


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> I think this should be the kind of thread that all of us should feel welcome to post in. New guys as well. You don’t have to be master tree guys to post in my thread, just good dudes with something slightly relevant or interesting to offer is all.


"my thread"


----------



## Groundman One

capetrees said:


> "my thread"



We cut down two big spruce and a small balsam today, chipped the branches and left 12' logs for the owner. Super humid, we were like wet rags at the end. Then picked up a nice job for three maple takedowns, no clean up.

Would love to hear about the tree work you did today.


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Would love to hear about the tree work you did today.



I wouldn’t hold your breath. Lol.


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn’t hold your breath. Lol.



Does he own a saw?  

My new toy. Still a virgin, keeping it as a backup. The saw shortage here is nasty. Bought this just in case. Going to trade it in for a 462 (when available) I think. Much handier for what we do. 

_And if you happen to say something nice about that lovely 5/8 Dynasorb, I will accept your compliment with grace and humility. _


----------



## Groundman One

@capetrees 

Hope you join in the thread and post some work pics. We'd love to see your saws and tree gear.  

This was a few weeks back, but it was the _perfect_ job. The weather was cool, good exercise, everything went smooth. Are you doing many pines where you are?


----------



## 661Joe

Awesome customer


----------



## 661Joe

One more me in the tree the boss on the crane


----------



## jolj

ZinTrees said:


> 48" alaskan with an MS881
> View attachment 1008600
> 
> some of the larger slabs, rented a small kubota to load them, had to break each log down into small pieces so it would lift them, one inch and a half slab is right at capacity for my boxer
> trailer sides are 24" for reference
> was 4 trailer loads, 14K dump trailer would barely tip them out, the kubota could only lift one end, so we had to lift the end, back the trailer under, then use the kubota to shove the pieces into the trailer, many lift attempts, had to keep taking slabs off to get the pieces light enough
> the tractor was rated to lift around 3K, had a box on the rear for weight and I kept picking the back end up off the ground with these pieces
> View attachment 1008601


Sorry I am so late getting back to you.
would like to get a 48" alaskan with an MS881 or maybe a36".
Do not need a big trailer mill for just a few large tree, want to make a few tables & benches.
I have Kubota Modal L4701 with loader/backhoe & tiller, box blade, bush hog.
If you could do it differently what, if anything would you change.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Sold a couple pretty decent jobs today anyway. Pretty much all specialized work that couldn’t be done efficiently without MDS iron. And that’s just the reality.
> 
> Skirt Trees (Cape, whatever) can slam some more water, toss back a couple melon balls and choke on that with his little jealousy motivated jabs. Cuz it is what it is. Just saying. LOL.


Only day I'll be jealous of you is if I'm dead and you're not.

anyone can buy or rent any machine you have and I can run anything, trust me, sweetheart


----------



## ZinTrees

jolj said:


> Sorry I am so late getting back to you.
> would like to get a 48" alaskan with an MS881 or maybe a36".
> Do not need a big trailer mill for just a few large tree, want to make a few tables & benches.
> I have Kubota Modal L4701 with loader/backhoe & tiller, box blade, bush hog.
> If you could do it differently what, if anything would you change.


the mill is good, have a weight on a pulley system hung from a tree for a gravity feed

we have a skidsteer with a branch manager grapple and forks now, MUCH better than the tractor, dump trailer helps also
although for what we do id say its close to perfect, you will like it if you go this route

a shovel is good for cleaning up the large amounts of sawdust you will accumulate


----------



## pdqdl

Helmstein said:


> Pa giant can lift some weight. That's incredible.
> 
> I guess that's how you minimize the dreaded ash cleanup debris. Rig everything down.
> 
> We are on a 15 dead ash tree removal job. We are felling everything and we will probably have a half day of just cleanup debris.
> 
> The baby giant is nice for everyday tree work but it definitely slows to a halt when we have to deal with heavy trunk wood. Any thoughts on a bobcat A300 "wheels that steer" or would you go with a larger Giant MDS?



Yes. I've not run the Giant loaders, and I couldn't tell what model that was, so as to compare the exact specs. I have the Bobcat A300 and it is truly awesome for tree work.
I would guess that within the same weight class, the Giant has a greater loading capacity and has considerably more reach. The A300 will get into smaller spaces and will run circles around an articulating machine. Both will be fairly easy on turf and pavement, but the A300 can be equipped with floatation tires for almost no tracks on firm ground. That being said, when an almost 10k machine carries a 3k log out of the back yard, it's going to put depressions in loamy soil, whether or not it tears up the turf.

The A300 will be considerably more versatile, as it can switch to skid-steer mode, and work very tight quarters with any skid steer attachment. The operator's 360° visibility will be much better on the Giant, but the A300 will outperform the articulating loader on steep slopes, as it has a lower center of gravity (providing you don't try raising that loader too much!). Should you goof up and roll them both down a hill, the Bobcat will incur less damage, but it will have a greater tendency to keep rolling once it is started. The Giant will have vastly greater stability against rolling over backwards (a real weakness of all skid steers), so it should outperform the A300 driving empty up a hill to recover a load.

If I were to dial in my ideal equipment for loaders, I'd want the articulated loader for it's greater capacity, and I would dream of having a smaller machine than the A300 that still had the switchable-wheel steering in a lighter package. I think all the tiny skid steer machines like the Dingo are not so good an investment, once you learn how much traction is thrown away skid-steering around on every job. Too bad nobody makes a smaller version of the A300.

Until you try the A300, you just cannot appreciate how much traction is just thrown away on skid steering. I've been hopelessly stuck countless times while in skid steer mode, but I just flip the switch and go to 4-wheel steering and usually drive right out. There is a lot to be said for having 4 wheels all pulling in the direction you want to go, but that is a trait shared with all the articulating loaders, too. Digging power while grading or loading materials is similarly improved.


----------



## pdqdl

Found your "little" Giant model. The A300 is a whole lot more machine than the 2500 series Giant. It has a little more height to pin, but it weighs about 2 tons more. It has about 4 times as much horsepower and twice the hydraulic capacity. The Bobcat is a full 6' wide, but has a similar turning radius. Being a whole lot heavier machine, it can pick up logs close to 50% larger.

Just imagine having twice the speed and power in the same length package, and that will be a decent comparison to the Giant. On the other hand, that Bobcat probably comes with a _*much*_ higher price tag.


----------



## Groundman One

capetrees said:


> Only day I'll be jealous of you is if I'm dead and you're not.
> 
> anyone can buy or rent any machine you have and I can run anything, trust me, sweetheart



Any pics of your tree work? I'd love to see them.

This is some of our fun stuff. Love to rig.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Found your "little" Giant model. The A300 is a whole lot more machine than the 2500 series Giant. It has a little more height to pin, but it weighs about 2 tons more. It has about 4 times as much horsepower and twice the hydraulic capacity. The Bobcat is a full 6' wide, but has a similar turning radius. Being a whole lot heavier machine, it can pick up logs close to 50% larger.
> 
> Just imagine having twice the speed and power in the same length package, and that will be a decent comparison to the Giant. On the other hand, that Bobcat probably comes with a _*much*_ higher price tag.


I do believe the bobcat is actually cheaper

also more dealers
easier to find parts
field serviceable 
having 4 wheel steer is nice, BUT the articulation would be good for knocking your grapple around to grab smaller stuff, I find even my skidsteer is a pain sometimes to turn my branch manager
easier to get on a mini skid
articulated loader is probably 2nd 
bobcat 3rd on the list

how bad does the A300 tear up lawn and rut soft ground?
I know my tracked unit will float right over mud my 1200 pound mower will sink in (found out the mower sinking the hard way, had to use skidsteer to pull it out)
im finally getting used to the boxer, once you get the hang of operating it you can move some really heavy stuff, nothing like the bobcat tho
my trailer can only have 10K or so in the box so im not worried about loading heavy pieces, we just cut smaller pieces, stack logs in the bottom then use the machine to throw rounds over the side ontop of the logs
I can turn around inside my trailer, about half an inch of clearance between the platform and corner of the far track, and I have to raise the grapple over the side, its doable but time consuming so I avoid it when I can


----------



## ZinTrees

Groundman One said:


> Any pics of your tree work? I'd love to see them.
> 
> This is some of our fun stuff. Love to rig.
> View attachment 1012357


if you dont mind, why the prusik on the lowering line? never seen it, and cant wrap my head around it helping

maybe there is something to it?


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> if you dont mind, why the prusik on the lowering line? never seen it, and cant wrap my head around it helping
> 
> maybe there is something to it?


I was wondering about that little detail, also.


----------



## Groundman One

ZinTrees said:


> if you dont mind, why the prusik on the lowering line? never seen it, and cant wrap my head around it helping
> 
> maybe there is something to it?



Good catch!  

A half-assed effort to keep the yellow line from loosening during the first part of the drop. My climber had a problem with it that day for some reason and that was the ten-cent solution. I think we stopped using it after a few shots.

Usually we never have that problem, that day we did. Not sure why.


----------



## ZinTrees

Groundman One said:


> Good catch!
> 
> A half-assed effort to keep the yellow line from loosening during the first part of the drop. My climber had a problem with it that day for some reason and that was the ten-cent solution. I think we stopped using it after a few shots.
> 
> Usually we never have that problem, that day we did. Not sure why.


makes sense
I normally do a half hitch under my running bow (or daisy chain hitch, its almost like magic)
I suppose either way works, I use the half hitch because it also helps grip the log


----------



## Groundman One

ZinTrees said:


> makes sense
> I normally do a half hitch under my running bow (or daisy chain hitch, its almost like magic)
> I suppose either way works, I use the half hitch because it also helps grip the log



I'm sure you're right on. I should check that out.

I can't remember why we were having a problem, but we did. As stated, that was my ten-cent solution.


----------



## pdqdl

Half hitch onto a timber hitch for me. Anytime the log is short or the weight is significant.
See, that 1/2 hitch is what takes the beating. No other knot is as strong.

I seldom use a running bowline. Pretty much only when I am actually using it to run up the line and hitch something remotely. Otherwise, I'm timber hitch all the way. Faster to tie, and the groundies can untie it reliably.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Half hitch onto a timber hitch for me. Anytime the log is short or the weight is significant.
> See, that 1/2 hitch is what takes the beating. No other knot is as strong.
> 
> I seldom use a running bowline. Pretty much only when I am actually using it to run up the line and hitch something remotely. Otherwise, I'm timber hitch all the way. Faster to tie, and the groundies can untie it reliably.


I do belive you (or I) may have the wrong names in our heads, for me a "timber hitch" is the one where you take a wrap around the tree, backwards around the standing end, and take wraps around the rope using the rope pinching the tree to keep it tight
tying a timber hitch repeatedly to rig down logs would take forever, and do more rope wear (sliding across the bark each wrap)
unless you are magic, I know a timber hitch (7 wraps for me typically) takes me allot longer to tie than a running bowline
that daisy chain is about as fast as a bowline, but can be untied under load in about half a second by pulling the tail (I always tuck the tail back through the last loop incase it gets snagged it will pull the knot tight instead of loosening)


----------



## ZinTrees

Groundman One said:


> I can't remember why we were having a problem, but we did. As stated, that was my ten-cent solution.


just a case of not thinking about it if I had to guess
forgot coffee, put boots on the wrong feet first thing, stopped for gas on the way to work, could be anything really
its usually the silly little things we forget about, don't feel bad im pretty sure I forgot my climb line and had to go home and get it once


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> I do belive you (or I) may have the wrong names in our heads, for me a "timber hitch" is the one where you take a wrap around the tree, backwards around the standing end, and take wraps around the rope using the rope pinching the tree to keep it tight
> tying a timber hitch repeatedly to rig down logs would take forever, and do more rope wear (sliding across the bark each wrap)
> unless you are magic, I know a timber hitch (7 wraps for me typically) takes me allot longer to tie than a running bowline
> that daisy chain is about as fast as a bowline, but can be untied under load in about half a second by pulling the tail (I always tuck the tail back through the last loop incase it gets snagged it will pull the knot tight instead of loosening)



Hmmm. I wonder why they call it the "timber" hitch?
Nope. The only thing you have wrong is the need for 7 turns. Rope wear is non-existent. Quite frankly, you are really stretching for excuses to not use the knot with that lame theory.
Yes, you probably would take forever to use it, but your lack of skill with it isn't a problem that I have.

Try it with a few less wraps. I never use more than four, and seldom more than two. No, I've never dropped a log using that knot, either. Try it tied fast without worrying about whether it will actually hold. Just make sure that your wraps are ALWAYS made at least 50% back around the wood being hitched. Putting five wraps on without going around to the back side of the log is pointless and dangerous. Yes! Like any other knot, it can be done wrong.
Maybe try it when you don't need to rig at all, and see how few wraps it takes to hold reliably.

I also generally use the timber hitch to set my portawrap, although I usually use "slipped" wraps, so that the tail can be yanked and release the whole thing. Particularly heavy rigging on a large diameter tree, I'll use a stilson hitch. Same for very short chunks coming out of the tree, on account of that's a hitch that just doesn't fail.

Your daisy chain looks like it will take up too much tail, and leave a dangly knot hanging down to be cut carelessly, or it will be annoying at a minimum to work around. If you don't mind doing that, I don't mind that you do it either.


----------



## Groundman One

ZinTrees said:


> just a case of not thinking about it if I had to guess
> forgot coffee, put boots on the wrong feet first thing, stopped for gas on the way to work, could be anything really
> its usually the silly little things we forget about, don't feel bad im pretty sure I forgot my climb line and had to go home and get it once



Or you forgot it at the job as we have done.  _"Where is that rope?"_


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> Half hitch onto a timber hitch for me. Anytime the log is short or the weight is significant.
> See, that 1/2 hitch is what takes the beating. No other knot is as strong.
> 
> I seldom use a running bowline. Pretty much only when I am actually using it to run up the line and hitch something remotely. Otherwise, I'm timber hitch all the way. Faster to tie, and the groundies can untie it reliably.



Truth be said, if you have a groundman who can't handle a bowline... you might need a new groundman. 

We live on the bowline. I always find it funny to watch videos of guys tying "improved bowlines". We've tied thousands of 'standard" for all kinds of applications, never seen one fail.


----------



## pdqdl

The timber hitch unties faster than a bowline. Each has small advantages.

Bowline is a bit more of "in one spot". If that happens to be on the bottom of a log, that's a problem.
The timber hitch wraps around the whole log, so it too can get bound up with the tail clamped with a heavy load pressing the rope into the dirt.

As to my groundies? Yeah, I could use some upgrades.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> The timber hitch unties faster than a bowline


wanna bet money on that?
even better yet, the daisy chain hitch!
for the daisy, if you get to the end of the chain and its too tight to pull out by hand, take a wrap on the BMG bollard to pull it out
for the rope wear, every time you pull between the other line and the tree is tearing up the line worse than a straight choke around (I notices this using my portawrap slings, strands pick and get cut/snagged when making the wraps
and 7 wraps because I like to use the entire tail of the sling, it holds better, and keeps the tail off the ground, also the trees here are not perfectly round and you have to add wraps to get past "low" spots in the trunk, little voids and divots where the sling doesnt touch the wood
not sure about your perfect scenario trees and lala land, just saying what we do at my company, and why
everything we do has a reason, from personal experience or others getting hurt or insurance claims


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> you are really stretching for excuses to not use the knot with that lame theory.


see it how you want
im just not going to use it, I know what i use and what works *FOR ME*

have a nice day, go make money


----------



## pdqdl

Groundman One said:


> ...We've tied thousands of 'standard" for all kinds of applications, never seen one fail.



Now I'm not trying to tell anyone to give up a nice reliable knot like the bowline. 

What I am saying is that until you have experience (and competance) with quite a few different knots, you are unable to judge which knot is best for any given situation. So learn a few more, and store away in your mind the best knots for any given situation.


----------



## mikewhite85

Keep forgetting to post pics of our jobs.

Did see "Maryanne" along a trail to look at a job at a reservoir today. I bet she broke down 100 year ago.... Nice 4 day job. Hope we get it. 

_

_


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> Keep forgetting to post pics of our jobs.
> 
> Did see "Maryanne" along a trail to look at a job at a reservoir today. I bet she broke down 100 year ago.... Nice 4 day job. Hope we get it.
> 
> _View attachment 1012645
> View attachment 1012646
> _


model 15b bucyrus erie


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> Now I'm not trying to tell anyone to give up a nice reliable knot like the bowline.
> 
> What I am saying is that until you have experience (and competance) with quite a few different knots, you are unable to judge which knot is best for any given situation. So learn a few more, and store away in your mind the best knots for any given situation.



Been doing trees full time since the Great Ice Storm of '98. There are 1001 guys with more knowledge than me, but neither do I consider myself a newb.

I like the bowline and I have enough time under my belt to sing its praises.


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> As to my groundies? Yeah, I could use some upgrades.



Pay them more, treat them better, get them to invest in gear and stick around and be a part of the team.


----------



## Groundman One

@capetrees 

What are the knots you use most at work?

Any work pics? Saw pics? Anything?


----------



## ZinTrees

Groundman One said:


> What are the knots you use most at work?


im not the one tagged, but ill say what I use lol
running bow, daisy chain, half hitch, scaffold knot, bowline with yosemite, anchor hitch
there is probably 50 or 60 I use in a week, depends on what im doing, but this is what I use most


----------



## jefflovstrom

, nobody using a clove hitch with a half hitch safety,
Jeff


----------



## Groundman One

ZinTrees said:


> im not the one tagged, but ill say what I use lol
> running bow, daisy chain, half hitch, scaffold knot, bowline with yosemite, anchor hitch
> there is probably 50 or 60 I use in a week, depends on what im doing, but this is what I use most



You use 50 to 60 _different_ knots in a week?  

That's an awful lot of knots.


----------



## pdqdl

jefflovstrom said:


> , nobody using a clove hitch with a half hitch safety,
> Jeff



The only time I use a clove hitch is to send stuff up a rope to the climber. I don't have a horse on the job, so tying it to the hitching post isn't a consideration.

Does anyone remember the guy that said he worked off a cliff face with only a clove hitch on the tow-ball of his truck?  

I'll concede that they hold well when they are only pulled in one direction. No good for a falling log. _That's what timber hitches are for_.


----------



## lone wolf

Groundman One said:


> Pay them more, treat them better, get them to invest in gear and stick around and be a part of the team.


Only if they are worth more ,some just aint. If a groundman gets you done faster and keeps up a good pace mostly non stop he is well woth more money.


----------



## mikewhite85

dbl612 said:


> model 15b bucyrus erie


I'm impressed you know that. 1930s maybe?

I don't think I use more than 10 knots in a month. I'd have to think and count but I probably do not know for than 15 total.

Running bowline seems to be quite the ubiquitous rigging knot. I often use a timber for slings. But I do spoil my crew with omni blocks and infinity slings. And several of us climb with zig zags and then our climbing Iines have eye splices. All that to say, sometimes you do not need to use a lot of knots.

I know a local climber who broke both of his legs on a 30ft fall a couple weeks ago. His anchor knot, which I assume was a termination knot on his biner failed. Not sure if it was not tied correctly or if it had been on there for long enough that it frayed out - or some other reason. Felt weird to ask.


I don't think he'd mind me posting this pic. Great climber with a lot of experience. Long road ahead


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> im not the one tagged, but ill say what I use lol
> running bow, daisy chain, half hitch, scaffold knot, bowline with yosemite, anchor hitch
> there is probably 50 or 60 I use in a week, depends on what im doing, but this is what I use most



I think that your tendency to exaggerate has gotten the best of you. 
If you use 50-60 knots in a week and are not using the timber hitch (without 7 wraps, too), then you are just telling tall tales. 

I'll bet that you cannot publish here 50 different situations that would call for 50 different knots. Please! Put up a list of situations that calls for 50 different knots. Hell, I'll let you out of the challenge if you can come up with 30.


----------



## pdqdl

Groundman One said:


> Pay them more, treat them better, get them to invest in gear and stick around and be a part of the team.



I cannot get anyone to even walk in the door to apply for work. I run ads, and don't even get a call. I tried LinkedIn once, and I got quite a few contacts from India and Pakistan. Not one local call, though.


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> I cannot get anyone to even walk in the door to apply for work. I run ads, and don't even get a call. I tried LinkedIn once, and I got quite a few contacts from India and Pakistan. Not one local call, though.


Tough finding good people these days. The good ones are taken. The available ones are often available for a reason. 

I have 6 employees. 2 I know through church. 3 though friends. 1 I already knew and when he was ready to get out of another industry I made him an offer he couldn't refuse! They are all great employees, each with their own strengths and weaknesses and everyone seems to balance one another out well for the most part.

All but 1 had little experience in arboriculture and I have trained or am training them. 

I haven't had much luck listing wanted adds on Facebook or Craigslist. Lots of riff raff unfortunately, which you seem to have experienced.

I don't think I can count have many former asplund foremen have applied that did not turn out.

Who do you ready know who would be a reliable worker? Is there anyone you could make a better offer to whose working in another industry? Is there someone in your circle of friends and acquaintances who might be a good fit?

Do you offer medical benefits and 401k? Makes great incentive to attract and keep workers. 

Here's another idea I haven't tried yet. There are a lot of people recently out if jail who have a difficult time finding a job. Many are riff raff but some are starting to make better choices and have potential to make great employees. A way to filter them out is ask a local parole officer if there is anyone who might be a good fit. I'm thinking of trying this out in the spring. I'll let you know how the experiment goes!

I hope you're able to find some good, reliable help


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> I cannot get anyone to even walk in the door to apply for work. I run ads, and don't even get a call. I tried LinkedIn once, and I got quite a few contacts from India and Pakistan. Not one local call, though.



That's tough. And if the guy is driving in from India every day you just know he's going to be late.


----------



## Groundman One

lone wolf said:


> Only if they are worth more ,some just aint. If a groundman gets you done faster and keeps up a good pace mostly non stop he is well woth more money.



I hear ya, but making them feel like part of the team at the start is important. 'Cause it's kind of a crappy job at the start when you don't know anything and you're just doing bozo work, but after a while it kicks it and gets better, you make more money, you feel invested, and then you end up with a solid crew.

My old boss only half had his logistics in order, but he was great at making people feel good about the job. He would go out of his way for you, and you would do the same for him. Makes for a good team that can last for years.


----------



## ZinTrees

Groundman One said:


> You use 50 to 60 _different_ knots in a week?
> 
> That's an awful lot of knots.


I got more than I can name, half of them I came up with on the spot, turns out they already existed
from climbing, to tying a portawrap onto a tree, to rigging, to getting trucks out of mud, hitch cord knots, making slings, there is just a ton and they add up quick
pay attention to how often you use a different knot, you may be surprised


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> , nobody using a clove hitch with a half hitch safety,
> Jeff


no


----------



## Zale

Nothing wrong with a clove hitch and a half hitch on top.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Found your "little" Giant model. The A300 is a whole lot more machine than the 2500 series Giant. It has a little more height to pin, but it weighs about 2 tons more. It has about 4 times as much horsepower and twice the hydraulic capacity. The Bobcat is a full 6' wide, but has a similar turning radius. Being a whole lot heavier machine, it can pick up logs close to 50% larger.
> 
> Just imagine having twice the speed and power in the same length package, and that will be a decent comparison to the Giant. On the other hand, that Bobcat probably comes with a _*much*_ higher price tag.



I’m confused, how did we get talking about a “2500 series Giant”? You mean 254hd? That machine is now a G-1200 (like my small machine). Pa Giant is a V-6004T tele.


----------



## Helmstein

pdqdl said:


> Yes. I've not run the Giant loaders, and I couldn't tell what model that was, so as to compare the exact specs. I have the Bobcat A300 and it is truly awesome for tree work.
> I would guess that within the same weight class, the Giant has a greater loading capacity and has considerably more reach. The A300 will get into smaller spaces and will run circles around an articulating machine. Both will be fairly easy on turf and pavement, but the A300 can be equipped with floatation tires for almost no tracks on firm ground. That being said, when an almost 10k machine carries a 3k log out of the back yard, it's going to put depressions in loamy soil, whether or not it tears up the turf.
> 
> The A300 will be considerably more versatile, as it can switch to skid-steer mode, and work very tight quarters with any skid steer attachment. The operator's 360° visibility will be much better on the Giant, but the A300 will outperform the articulating loader on steep slopes, as it has a lower center of gravity (providing you don't try raising that loader too much!). Should you goof up and roll them both down a hill, the Bobcat will incur less damage, but it will have a greater tendency to keep rolling once it is started. The Giant will have vastly greater stability against rolling over backwards (a real weakness of all skid steers), so it should outperform the A300 driving empty up a hill to recover a load.
> 
> If I were to dial in my ideal equipment for loaders, I'd want the articulated loader for it's greater capacity, and I would dream of having a smaller machine than the A300 that still had the switchable-wheel steering in a lighter package. I think all the tiny skid steer machines like the Dingo are not so good an investment, once you learn how much traction is thrown away skid-steering around on every job. Too bad nobody makes a smaller version of the A300.
> 
> Until you try the A300, you just cannot appreciate how much traction is just thrown away on skid steering. I've been hopelessly stuck countless times while in skid steer mode, but I just flip the switch and go to 4-wheel steering and usually drive right out. There is a lot to be said for having 4 wheels all pulling in the direction you want to go, but that is a trait shared with all the articulating loaders, too. Digging power while grading or loading materials is similarly improved.


Thank you for such an in depth review of the A-300. It seems like a really great machine for tree work. I potentially have the opportunity to buy one this fall or early spring. It's all set up for tree work seeing as the current owner was a tree guy and is fully retiring at the end of the year. 

How do you have yours set up? Do you have a rotating grapple or root grapple of sorts? Any advice on the A-300 would be greatly appreciated. 

I think I would set mine up with a rotating grapple seeing as I would be machine feeding a bandit 19xpc with it.

Many thanks,

-Will


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's a beautiful day! 
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

I have a rock rake/grapple to which we added a 12k hydraulic winch. I can reach over a 6' tall fence and reel in a 2k log from 75' away. I put the winch on it to recover tree parts from a river bottom that was inaccessible to the machine. _It's the best add-on for any machine I've come across_. I've even picked up 5' diameter rounds that were too big for my 4' capacity grapple to pick up. Then lower it gently into the truck, too.

The A300 is just about the most awsome snow removal machine I've come across, too. We studded a set of tires for it, and the 4-wheel steer gives it way more control in the snow than skid steer.

Of course, it can do all the usual stuff that any large skid steer can do, providing you have the right attachments. It is functionally identical to a 300S when it is switched to "skid steer".

I have never run a rotating grapple, so I'm just guessing here, but these are my thoughts: The rotating grapple is far less capable of grabbing large loads of material, and it reduces the load capacity by gripping stuff far out in front of the machine. On the other hand, it would facilitate carrying some longer branches by rotating to a manageable angle. Myself, I'd rather have that large machine able to grab a bigger pile of brush or logs. If it comes to that, I can work with a groundie, he can loop the amsteel rope around a huge pile of branches, and the winch will then stuff it all together in a giant load of sticks for setting into a truck. I'd rather have the much greater capacity than the somewhat increased reach of the rotating grapples. If I really want to carry a branch lengthwise like the rotating grapple, it can be done awkwardly using the winch to a branch out on the long branch.

I have used the winch to pull some crazy leaning dead trees over, too. I can set two bull ropes in the tree, rigged so that (hopefully) a broken branch or rope won't lead to a failure. Then tie one off to the loader, and tie the other off to the winch line. By that method, I can balance the pull on each line until I feel comfortable pulling the tree over. 10,000 lbs of traction attached 40' up a tree with two different lines provides a lot of inducement to go the direction I want it to go.


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s the one pic I got from last week. 120’ (or so)?Ash tree. The bigger, live one was still booming, but infested hard (big lower branches dead, etc.). Fun job, they shut the little beach down for us. 

These are the kind of trees I wouldn’t wanna attempt with the 75’ bucket.


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s a couple of pics from when we finished setting up the big grapple on my machine. The reach really is something else! Lol.


----------



## Haplo

pdqdl said:


> I have a rock rake/grapple to which we added a 12k hydraulic winch


Can we see a picture of that?


----------



## pdqdl

I'll see what I can do. _Not today, however_.


----------



## Rabid K9

jefflovstrom said:


> , nobody using a clove hitch with a half hitch safety,
> Jeff



A lot to unpack in all this knot discussion & no time to unpack it.

But a lot to be said for the humble clove & half hitch, along with the bowline family.

Many knots transfer over from other vertical applications like rock climbing, mountaineering & caving, some don't. The figure eight group is one I use widely on cliffs & caves, but rarely in tree work.

The tree game certainly isn't one for energy economisers. Bombed back from family holiday (which anyone with kids will know is not a holiday) at 0400 after two days without sleep, got on the ground at 1100, had a short day, than straight into a ten day job. While 'resting up' on Sunday looked another ten days of fun, technical work. Meanwhile some long term clients called, a beautiful tree (Sydney blue gum) have maintained over the years at the entry to their property is splitting apart. Very apically dominant species, had been topped a couple of years before they bought the property, redeveloped with four large co-dominant stems which we knew would eventually need attention.

After last inspection in Feb, thought time would come within twelve months. Not a suitable species for bracing. Time came earlier than expected, the four stems popping themselves apart over one side of the house & road. After a full day today, we temporarily set some straps tonight to hold the stems for tomorrows removal. Snapped one terrible picture while trying to set my headtorch on my helmet. Will be an emotional removal, everybody is quite attached to the tree.

Got in the door & then had to play 'the angry cow' game with the kids, which basically involves me being a bull & them the matadors.


----------



## pdqdl

mikewhite85 said:


> ...Here's another idea I haven't tried yet. There are a lot of people recently out if jail who have a difficult time finding a job. Many are riff raff but some are starting to make better choices and have potential to make great employees. A way to filter them out is ask a local parole officer if there is anyone who might be a good fit. I'm thinking of trying this out in the spring. I'll let you know how the experiment goes!



I even drove down to the local "pre-release" prison and contacted their people: never heard a peep.
Also the biggest (privately owned) halfway house in the metro area. Same story, never heard from them again, either.

Apparently, grounds maintenance of any sort is unworthy work for felons.


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> I even drove down to the local "pre-release" prison and contacted their people: never heard a peep.
> Also the biggest (privately owned) halfway house in the metro area. Same story, never heard from them again, either.
> 
> Apparently, grounds maintenance of any sort is unworthy work for felons.


Yikes.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> A lot to unpack in all this knot discussion & no time to unpack it.
> 
> But a lot to be said for the humble clove & half hitch, along with the bowline family.
> 
> Many knots transfer over from other vertical applications like rock climbing, mountaineering & caving, some don't. The figure eight group is one I use widely on cliffs & caves, but rarely in tree work.
> 
> The tree game certainly isn't one for energy economisers. Bombed back from family holiday (which anyone with kids will know is not a holiday) at 0400 after two days without sleep, got on the ground at 1100, had a short day, than straight into a ten day job. While 'resting up' on Sunday looked another ten days of fun, technical work. Meanwhile some long term clients called, a beautiful tree (Sydney blue gum) have maintained over the years at the entry to their property is splitting apart. Very apically dominant species, had been topped a couple of years before they bought the property, redeveloped with four large co-dominant stems which we knew would eventually need attention.
> 
> After last inspection in Feb, thought time would come within twelve months. Not a suitable species for bracing. Time came earlier than expected, the four stems popping themselves apart over one side of the house & road. After a full day today, we temporarily set some straps tonight to hold the stems for tomorrows removal. Snapped one terrible picture while trying to set my headtorch on my helmet. Will be an emotional removal, everybody is quite attached to the tree.
> 
> Got in the door & then had to play 'the angry cow' game with the kids, which basically involves me being a bull & them the matadors.
> 
> View attachment 1013498


Glad you had a good vacation! Back at it with a vengeance looks like. 

Amazing how big those secondary leads are after being topped. Too big and weakly attached to save it?


----------



## ZinTrees

got a dead ash to do in a few weeks, called a different crane company, they seem much more legit, AND they sent me the model of the crane and the load chart for the setup we are using so I could take a look beforehand
its over a house and half of its already fallen off, no bucket access, and no climbing, its probably 3 times as bad as that one big oak I hired the climber for


----------



## tree MDS

Workie.


----------



## mikewhite85

That is an impressive truck. First time I've seen you post a pic without plywood! Nice dry ground


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> That is an impressive truck. First time I've seen you post a pic without plywood! Nice dry ground


the place is a dump. no need for plywood


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> the place is a dump. no need for plywood



That area of East Litchfield really is it’s own special little place, lol. 

I am going to bring a yard or so of topsoil to blend in our holes, but that’s about it. We’re in a severe drought, everything is dead anyway, what’s the point.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> got a dead ash to do in a few weeks, called a different crane company, they seem much more legit, AND they sent me the model of the crane and the load chart for the setup we are using so I could take a look beforehand
> its over a house and half of its already fallen off, no bucket access, and no climbing, its probably 3 times as bad as that one big oak I hired the climber for



How is it that you think a crane is the answer to every super- dead tree you look at? You’re a fool and will surely suffer a fools death if you keep moving forward with this reasoning,,; even if 12. Might not make 13. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

This ain’t no little boys game. But I’ll grab my popcorn just the same.


----------



## treebilly

Some fun from a few weeks ago


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> How is it that you think a crane is the answer to every super- dead tree you look at? You’re a fool and will surely suffer a fools death if you keep moving forward with this reasoning,,; even if 12. Might not make 13. Just saying.


too dead to climb safely, only tree to tie into has damage and covered in vines, crane is also MUCH cheaper than my hourly rate to do the tree otherwise
also if the tree shakes any it will snap and fall on the house, it is a matter of perfection
the tree is almost touching the house, part of it has snapped off and fallen on the house, cant do much to it other than look at it
1 guy walked away, many others didnt even show up to look at it
you would want 15K and a bundle of plywood to make a road for 10 trucks that dont even fit in the yard, and your GRCS wouldnt help, not even a tiny bit

you just like to piss on people, particularly younger people that are more successful than you could imagine being at my age


----------



## ZinTrees

you are a fool if you think you can climb this tree, could spider lift it, but still cannot rig the tree for 1, 2 I dont own (and cannot rent) a spider lift
crane or helicopter, and the crane is cheaper
feel free to put me on ignore, calling me a fool for doing a job the only safe way? 
get your a$$ over here and show me how its done, daddy


----------



## pdqdl

I don't quite get the picture. You hiring a crane just to swing you around on the hook, cutting off little pieces and tossing them to safety?
It can be done, and I can imagine situations where that was the only way. But I want to see the pictures. 

Nah! I'd like to see the video of you tossing a branch while swinging only from the ball.


----------



## Rabid K9




----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> I don't quite get the picture. You hiring a crane just to swing you around on the hook, cutting off little pieces and tossing them to safety?
> It can be done, and I can imagine situations where that was the only way. But I want to see the pictures.
> 
> Nah! I'd like to see the video of you tossing a branch while swinging only from the ball.


use crane as tie in, and to lift the pieces, cut piece off, rappel down to rooftop, let crane take piece away, swing crane back, tie in, lift me to tree, repeate
will be no cut and toss, will probably ride the ball with the piece for some smaller stuff to keep me off the roof and out from under the tree till we have 2 or 3000 pounds off the tree, the crane is good for 3400# with the setup we will use, biggest pick will be in the 600-1K range, with me on the ball will only be 400 pound range (plus me)
the tree is so dead I can take some pretty big stuff without going over 1K, no reason to hit 3K when we are good for 3400, my insurance cost too much to be doing that
most anything smaller than 10" fell off already, and missing the half that was away from the house that one would use to rig 10 years ago when the tree was solid enough
basically a spar up 30ft and one big a$$ limb right out over the house


----------



## dbl612

Rabid K9 said:


> View attachment 1014253
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014254
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014256
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014257
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014258
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014259


is solar a common practice in australia? it seems like the panels are built into the roof


----------



## treebilly

Have your correct paperwork in order if you’re gonna be tied into the crane with the pick. Not sure it does any good if things go pear shaped but looks good I guess. In 26 years of tree work I’ve only ever come across one job where a climber had to “ride” the pick. Never want to do one again either. Both the other crane op and I could’ve pressed diamonds out of coal the whole time. Two cranes working on the same tree is stressful enough without someone attached to the load. 
Also I’d like to see pics of this tree


----------



## tree MDS

That


treebilly said:


> Have your correct paperwork in order if you’re gonna be tied into the crane with the pick. Not sure it does any good if things go pear shaped but looks good I guess. In 26 years of tree work I’ve only ever come across one job where a climber had to “ride” the pick. Never want to do one again either. Both the other crane op and I could’ve pressed diamonds out of coal the whole time. Two cranes working on the same tree is stressful enough without someone attached to the load.
> Also I’d like to see pics of this tree



I’m sorry, but back up the train fir a second here… isn’t it illegal for someone this kids age to be doing anything other than holding a rake on a tree job - and that’s one with no equipment. At least that’s the way it works in CT. Let’s not even talk about Zit working in a meat packing plant or even running a slicer at the local deli LOL. Just keeping it real.


----------



## tree MDS

And if that’s the case, maybe the powers that be here at AS might wanna reconsider supporting this type of illegal child labor exploitation. Just thinking out load here. Sounds like he’s tackling some pretty serious jobs for a 13 year old virgin. I’d just hate to see the forum get in trouble if anything should go south and the authorities find AS complicit in encouraging this type of child exploitation, just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

But, of course,, all are welcomed here!!


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> View attachment 1014253
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014254
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014256
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014257
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014258
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1014259


I love that dog, man!! Looks like a real sweetheart!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> 13 year old virgin.


16, and not a virgin, ask your mom


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> 16, and not a virgin, ask your mom



Lol. Yeah, I’m sure Pa let’s you out of the compound regularly.


----------



## tree MDS

You’re religious fruits, just admit it. I know what that home schoolin bs is about.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> You’re religious fruits, just admit it


my religion is turning fuel into noise and pissing off old farts online


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> my religion is turning fuel into noise and pissing off old farts online



Lol. Mine was ***** and fast cars and climbing trees like an animal 60 hours a week. But I realize you’re a new school internet fantasy tree guy lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> internet fantasy tree guy lol.


never seen you do a crane job, never seen you do a tree you couldnt use your lift on, never seen you work with limited resources
it looks to me like you will walk away from any job that cant use a potty lift, bucket, grapple truck, chip truck, giant, 72 ground guys, and a helicopter 
we do the jobs nobody else will, like this crane job, only one guy even showed up, he took one look and left, we are the only ones around here willing to do it


----------



## ZinTrees

its been 8 minutes, you done crying yet?


----------



## tree MDS

That’s because I’ve already been there and done that, Goobs. I don’t have limited resources anymore. I have relatively vast resources that I’ve paid well and invested in.. 

Not sure what your point is really? This is the reason you need to go to 101. Nobody, and I mean nobody wants you here anyway. Get it through your thick, home schooled, pimply virgin head!!!! Omg,,


----------



## tree MDS

Just remember, don’t touch the meat slicer or the tittles!! Lol


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> That
> 
> 
> I’m sorry, but back up the train fir a second here… isn’t it illegal for someone this kids age to be doing anything other than holding a rake on a tree job - and that’s one with no equipment. At least that’s the way it works in CT. Let’s not even talk about Zit working in a meat packing plant or even running a slicer at the local deli LOL. Just keeping it real.



I believe child labor laws prevent an employer from endangering the youngsters, but I don't think there are any rules against them doing it on their own.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> I believe child labor laws prevent an employer from endangering the youngsters, but I don't think there are any rules against them doing it on their own.



What if the creepy Manson lookin father is the employer (technically)?


----------



## ZinTrees

treebilly said:


> Have your correct paperwork in order if you’re gonna be tied into the crane with the pick. Not sure it does any good if things go pear shaped but looks good I guess. In 26 years of tree work I’ve only ever come across one job where a climber had to “ride” the pick. Never want to do one again either. Both the other crane op and I could’ve pressed diamonds out of coal the whole time. Two cranes working on the same tree is stressful enough without someone attached to the load.
> Also I’d like to see pics of this tree


gonna ride the small stuff till I can get a spot on the roof to rappel to after the cut
wont be riding anything over 30% capacity for the crane, tied in above the ball, once we are on bigger stuff I will rappel to the roof, pull my line off the crane, and be 100% free of the crane while he sets the wood down, once we are on the spar and free from the house I will most likely just spike the stem


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> gonna ride the small stuff till I can get a spot on the roof to rappel to after the cut
> wont be riding anything over 30% capacity for the crane, tied in above the ball, once we are on bigger stuff I will rappel to the roof, pull my line off the crane, and be 100% free of the crane while he sets the wood down, once we are on the spar and free from the house I will most likely just spike the stem



Okay, Stud. Just don’t forget to meet Ms Hoggy Bell for graham crackers and Hi-C in the church basement after home schoolin. Lol


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> What if the creepy Manson lookin father is the employer (technically)?



Working for family also has exceptions to the child labor laws. Farmers are infamous for putting 12 year olds in 300hp tractors and letting them work all day. Sometimes that kid is better than the hired hands, too. Sometimes they make a fatal mistake with a machine they should never have been on, too.
Still... there are exceptions when the kids are working for family. I haven't read them for a long time, and they may have changed.

My dad put me on a D8 bulldozer, towing a cable-operated earth mover when I was just 14. I didn't do too good at it, as I couldn't back the damn thing up on a slope. He did give me at least a 30 minute lesson before turning me loose on it.

Come to think of it, apart from some mower decks behind farm tractors, that was the first trailer I ever towed. I got kinda bound up on a hill and parked it. At least I didn't break anything. I did have to walk back to the office about 1/4 mile and admit my defeat on the machine, however.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Okay, Stud. Just don’t forget to meet Ms Hoggy Bell for graham crackers and Hi-C in the church basement after home schoolin. Lol


----------



## JRHelgeson

pdqdl said:


> I even drove down to the local "pre-release" prison and contacted their people: never heard a peep.
> Also the biggest (privately owned) halfway house in the metro area. Same story, never heard from them again, either.
> 
> Apparently, grounds maintenance of any sort is unworthy work for felons.


Well, if I’ve learned anything from watching Shawshank Redemption is that you need to give the warden some kickbacks.


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Okay, Stud. Just don’t forget to meet Ms Hoggy Bell for graham crackers and Hi-C in the church basement after home schoolin. Lol



Graham crackers and Hi-C sounds pretty good actually.  _Yes, yes it does..._


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> gonna ride the small stuff till I can get a spot on the roof to rappel to after the cut
> wont be riding anything over 30% capacity for the crane, tied in above the ball, once we are on bigger stuff I will rappel to the roof, pull my line off the crane, and be 100% free of the crane while he sets the wood down, once we are on the spar and free from the house I will most likely just spike the stem



I'd strongly advise you not to ride any picks whatsoever. You're good to tie in above the ball with an ANSI approved crane tie in point like this to lift you into position (even though many crane ops wont allow this). However, the idea of riding a pick after the cut is extremely hazardous. I'm not so concerned about your body weight maxing out the crane load. The concern is how a pick may behave after it's cut. Especially with an inexperienced climber, picks can severely jolt around- or tip upside-down if the weight is not distributed correctly. There is a high potential for injury or worse. There are many things that can go wrong in this scenario. PLEASE reconsider this job. This is not a good "first" crane job. 

I'm honest in saying it's very impressive what you've been able to do at your age. You don't need to do this to prove yourself. Please take time to listen to what the guys (and gals?) on this forum have to say before you get hurt. 

If you want to talk about it please call me 570.418.3852 and I can try to help you out.


----------



## pdqdl

Advice well worth listening to. In addition to his well respected opinions here, he has an ISA BCMA certificate.

That's "International Society of Arboriculture" and "Board Certified Master Arborist". I haven't checked recently, but a few years ago there were only 5 such certified persons in my whole state. For him to crawl out on an internet limb like that is rather unusual.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> picks can severely jolt around- or tip upside-down if the weight is not distributed correctly


no brush, its one long limb and some logs basically, pretty easy to balance a stick with some slings, especially with the ball centered over the center of gravity and 2 balancer slings, as I said, to minimize risk all around, once the end of the limb (small fragile stuff, that is also leverage to pull the tree onto the house) is off I will rappel to the roof after each cut and not ride the picks
biggest pick I will ride is basically a 2x4, and with how rotten the tree is, if that piece flipped over and hit me anywhere except square in the jaw I would barely feel it
cant use the tree behind it for a tie in due to vines, and the force id apply to the ash going out to make a cut, bucket wont reach, but I may (probably not but we will see if we gotta) run a high line between 2 trees, clear over the house and have a tie in straight over me, but the trees are 80-100ft apart so that may not work well
I suppose I can use the crane as a tie in point, run a highline between the trees, and zipline the wood away from the house, some speedline slings, pulleys, crane to stick me anywhere I need to get rigging set


----------



## ZinTrees

I will get gopro video and post them here when we do the job
hard to explain from typing, doing the job the safest way we can do it

working a 60ft radius, 102' of boom out, good for 3400# minus me and the ball, so good for 2700, not going over 1K without me on the ball, 500# with me on it, and thats if I take big stuff, probably wont be over 100# picks, those limbs are light


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> I will rappel to the roof after each cut and not ride the picks


Sounds like you mean rappel from the crane ball to the roof after the cut which is the same as riding the pick



ZinTrees said:


> 500# with me on it,


Don't get smacked by a couple 100# piece.


----------



## bck

ZinTrees said:


> I will get gopro video and post them here when we do the job
> hard to explain from typing, doing the job the safest way we can do it
> 
> working a 60ft radius, 102' of boom out, good for 3400# minus me and the ball, so good for 2700, not going over 1K without me on the ball, 500# with me on it, and thats if I take big stuff, probably wont be over 100# picks, those limbs are light
> 
> View attachment 1014590
> 
> View attachment 1014593
> 
> View attachment 1014591


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I will get gopro video and post them here when we do the job
> hard to explain from typing, doing the job the safest way we can do it
> 
> working a 60ft radius, 102' of boom out, good for 3400# minus me and the ball, so good for 2700, not going over 1K without me on the ball, 500# with me on it, and thats if I take big stuff, probably wont be over 100# picks, those limbs are light
> 
> View attachment 1014590
> 
> View attachment 1014593
> 
> View attachment 1014591



Looks like you’ve got it all figured out. 

Do it.


----------



## tree MDS

Didn’t get to use the Woodland Green MDS chopper today, but got to use the bucket and log truck again. 

Man, I love this thing! Nice piece of hickory too,,, shame it’ll probably just go to the dump.


----------



## tree MDS

Customer just sent this before and after pic. They are of course overjoyed to have hired well. 

How we roll, baby!!


----------



## Haplo

pdqdl said:


> I'll see what I can do. _Not today, however_.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Didn’t get to use the Woodland Green MDS chopper today, but got to use the bucket and log truck again.
> 
> Man, I love this thing! Nice piece of hickory too,,, shame it’ll probably just go to the dump.
> View attachment 1014678


You can’t send that to the dump, high quality firewood !


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Looks like you’ve got it all figured out.
> 
> Do it.


thats what im gonna do, get your popcorn ready and 911 on speed dial


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> thats what im gonna do, get your popcorn ready and 911 on speed dial



With the stick figure chicken scratchings to guide, nothing could go wrong….


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> With the stick figure chicken scratchings to guide, nothing could go wrong….


had to make it readable for you, I will remember to put it upside down for you next time


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> had to make it readable for you, I will remember to put it upside down for you next time



Their not upside down already?


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> Advise well worth listening to. In addition to his well respected opinions here, he has an ISA BCMA certificate.
> 
> That's "International Society of Arboriculture" and "Board Certified Master Arborist". I haven't checked recently, but a few years ago there were only 5 such certified persons in my whole state. For him to crawl out on an internet limb like that is rather unusual.


Kind words. Thank you, sir!


----------



## Glenn50

Mr. Zin, I am not a professional arborist, and I am not a professional at anything, except at being old. I got old partly because of luck, and partly - most importantly - because I listened. Even to useless people that knew less about the subject than me, especially when the subject may affect the rest of my life. Even from those useless people a golden nugget of information may emerge that will turn on a mental light bulb, and may steer you in a different and better direction. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND you take Mr. White up on his offer, and not try to reinvent the wheel at your expense. He has probably been there and done that. It won't hurt, just takes a few minutes of time, and I guarantee that call will produce future benefits.

P.S. I think I may have been a little hard of hearing when I was younger.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> You can’t send that to the dump, high quality firewood !



I wish I didn’t have to. The one thing I really lack here is enough space. At least I have the equipment flowing in and out comfortably now and a worker parking area that’s sufficient.

But yeah, it makes sense that anything as tough and ornery as that hickory should yield some serious btu’s.


----------



## tree MDS

Glenn50 said:


> Mr. Zin, I am not a professional arborist, and I am not a professional at anything, except at being old. I got old partly because of luck, and partly - most importantly - because I listened. Even to useless people that knew less about the subject than me, especially when the subject may affect the rest of my life. Even from those useless people a golden nugget of information may emerge that will turn on a mental light bulb, and may steer you in a different and better direction. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND you take Mr. White up on his offer, and not try to reinvent the wheel at your expense. He has probably been there and done that. It won't hurt, just takes a few minutes of time, and I guarantee that call will produce future benefits.
> 
> P.S. I think I may have been a little hard of hearing when I was younger.



This kid just needs a good old fashioned ass whoopin. Save your breath.


----------



## Zale

How many guys here who run a crane would allow a 16 year old boy ride the ball?


----------



## tree MDS

As long as the 16 year old is self employed, I’m sure it’s fine.


----------



## tree MDS

I imagine, following this line of reasoning that one could hire a 16 year old as a sub contractor as well. All they would need is a general liability policy, which I’m sure in Banjo-land any insurance company would write up on the cheap. Lol.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> As long as the 16 year old is self employed, I’m sure it’s fine.



See, that's the big problem. We don't probably have any idea what the contents are of whatever insurance he has, nor what liabilities his customers are incurring, should there be a work related injury. 

I don't know about your area, but my region is positively infested with guys doing tree work that have no worker's comp insurance. Probably true for Zintree's operation, as well.

I would be surprised to learn that a crane company would work for someone that doesn't show proof of worker's comp, so maybe he is covered.


----------



## tree MDS

I have worked with more than a few crane services over the years, and never have been asked to produce workers comp (or anything else for that matter),

Everybody needs to make a living and I’m sure it’s just one of those things some people tend to conveniently overlook in the course of doing business, but honestly, I can’t see any operation around here hoisting a baby into a tree.


----------



## pdqdl

You might be right. They probably got liability for who is swinging from their hook, whether or not somebody else is covering that risk as well.


----------



## Haplo

In Tennessee you don't need workers comp unless you have 5 or more employees


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> In Tennessee you don't need workers comp unless you have 5 or more employees



I guess that is so all those backyard distilleries can operate with reduced overheads?


----------



## Captain Bruce

Its not so much as this is a gag. Its the genuine number of equally wiity Arborists, Woodsmiths, and Chainsaw Collectors....all chiming in with some of the funniest comments anywhere on Arborsite!!!!


----------



## Captain Bruce

Haplo said:


> In Tennessee you don't need workers comp unless you have 5 or more employees


In Iraq, if you have 5 employees, you are the Army.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> I guess that is so all those backyard distilleries can operate with reduced overheads?


you know it!
want some race gas for your saws? I know a guy


----------



## Rabid K9

Captain Bruce said:


> Its not so much as this is a gag. Its the genuine number of equally wiity Arborists, Woodsmiths, and Chainsaw Collectors....all chiming in with some of the funniest comments anywhere on Arborsite!!!!



Can’t help natural ability Bruce….

although surprised you found your way in?


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Can’t help natural ability Bruce….
> 
> although surprised you found your way in?



All are welcome here! Lol.

Apparently I said it somewhere at the beginning of the thread and now it is etched in stone.

Edit: I should’ve put an age restriction on that statement evidently.


----------



## tree MDS

Got a typical highly technical MDS style job set up for this week. Me and my main ground guy went out and delivered mini G, some plyboard and a lift today. Job is out in the country a half hour away, and limited space for vehicles, so will be nice to just show up with the truck/chipper (and pickup), back up and go to work.

Hoping for five days pay in four with that bit of pre-planning/prep. Make up for the holiday.


----------



## tree MDS

Too bad I didn’t live in TN, I could’ve just subbed out a fifteen year old with a liability policy and moved on to another job. LOL.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Got a typical highly technical MDS style job set up for this week. Me and my main ground guy went out and delivered mini G, some plyboard and a lift today. Job is out in the country a half hour away, and limited space for vehicles, so will be nice to just show up with the truck/chipper (and pickup), back up and go to work.
> 
> Hoping for five days pay in four with that bit of pre-planning/prep. Make up for the holiday.


I hope today's rain is not screwing you up. I know we are sitting at home today.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> I hope today's rain is not screwing you up. I know we are sitting at home today.



Yeah, we were gonna try it before we saw the rain was gonna be an all day thing. 

Getting tires put on my pickup as we speak. At least get something done today.


----------



## Helmstein

Tow rig unexpectedly needed new breaks last week. Had to break out the old back up truck. 96 12v 2500 320,000 on the clock. 

My brother said the colors remind him of Mardi Gras. A real head turner going down the road. Haha


----------



## tree MDS

That thing fits in a dump trailer!!?? Don’t they recommend a jib rest?


----------



## Helmstein

10lbs in a 5lbs bag. I strap the jib down for transport. I'll see if I can find a picture. This works fairly well until we buy a tilt deck in the spring


----------



## Rabid K9

Absolute tong hammer, pretty much booked out for the year & filling up next. The real constraint is numbers of good staff, which is partly why good operators who are still in business are so busy, basically not enough people in the workforce to do all the work there is demand for. And if your an employee, with half decent skills, there is plenty of $200K jobs begging for staff in the resources industry.

Anyway took a Saturday morning off to do quotes, looked at a good national park job to get a campground open from fires eight months ago & snuck in a quick surf at a favourite tucked away beach nearby. Good to see a healthy carpet python moving in the burn area.

German shepherd might be the supermodel of the operation, but the pedigree mongrel is brains & muscle. No one gets within 50m of the equipment without his permission.


----------



## Rabid K9

Trying to fit three day jobs into two to get more done in a week. Don’t mind or 14 or 15 hour days, but the family does.

Blasting out a block clearance for new build last two days, lots of wood products from the job, retained some beautiful trees on the lot. Have rustled my old man out of semi retirement to operate the stump grinder, previously ran his own business, loves to thrash other peoples machines & being around the action.

If jobs are co-ordinated well, between wood products & a reliable stump grinder, has almost doubled daily turnover with little extra work.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> Tow rig unexpectedly needed new breaks last week. Had to break out the old back up truck. 96 12v 2500 320,000 on the clock.
> 
> My brother said the colors remind him of Mardi Gras. A real head turner going down the road. Haha



Can see that. Some kind of baby blue that ute has going on there.

Do you cool out the job site kitchen in the camper?


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Got a typical highly technical MDS style job set up for this week. Me and my main ground guy went out and delivered mini G, some plyboard and a lift today. Job is out in the country a half hour away, and limited space for vehicles, so will be nice to just show up with the truck/chipper (and pickup), back up and go to work.
> 
> Hoping for five days pay in four with that bit of pre-planning/prep. Make up for the holiday.



Half an hours drive?

Jeez, gets one of part way down the driveway in Oz.


----------



## tree MDS

Damn!! Thems some beautiful pics!!

All I got is a big old ash we set up on one of those heavy duty septic systems for. A lot more going on than you can see in the pics. Pretty damn complicated rigging for even The MDS, but we’re getting here. A huge piece on the other side (like a third of the tree) was already off in these pics. Wood is gonna be a chore over the septic, not looking forward to it. Killer view anyway!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> That thing fits in a dump trailer!!?? Don’t they recommend a jib rest?


Here you go! Thoughts?


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Absolute tong hammer, pretty much booked out for the year & filling up next. The real constraint is numbers of good staff, which is partly why good operators who are still in business are so busy, basically not enough people in the workforce to do all the work there is demand for. And if your an employee, with half decent skills, there is plenty of $200K jobs begging for staff in the resources industry.
> 
> Anyway took a Saturday morning off to do quotes, looked at a good national park job to get a campground open from fires eight months ago & snuck in a quick surf at a favourite tucked away beach nearby. Good to see a healthy carpet python moving in the burn area.
> 
> German shepherd might be the supermodel of the operation, but the pedigree mongrel is brains & muscle. No one gets within 50m of the equipment without his permission.
> 
> View attachment 1015495
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015494
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015496
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015497
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015498
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015500
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015501



Those pics are amazing. Time to move to Australia!

Been working hard in a fairly rainy week. Would have been nice to have an MDS machine on this one. Took jason a day and a half to finish it. I climbed a very nasty ash nearby. Had a nice tie in point in an adjacent maple.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Damn!! Thems some beautiful pics!!
> 
> All I got is a big old ash we set up on one of those heavy duty septic systems for. A lot more going on than you can see in the pics. Pretty damn complicated rigging for even The MDS, but we’re getting here. A huge piece on the other side (like a third of the tree) was already off in these pics. Wood is gonna be a chore over the septic, not looking forward to it. Killer view anyway!
> View attachment 1015604
> View attachment 1015603
> View attachment 1015606
> View attachment 1015605



Septics!! Got to love the bastards....

Find that bombing a decent piece of wood is a sure way to locate the 'unknown' tanks that the plumber hasn't been able to find in two months.

The compact track loaders do a fair job of breaking through the lids as well.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Those pics are amazing. Time to move to Australia!
> 
> Been working hard in a fairly rainy week. Would have been nice to have an MDS machine on this one. Took jason a day and a half to finish it. I climbed a very nasty ash nearby. Had a nice tie in point in an adjacent maple.
> 
> View attachment 1015688



Manky!!

Just phone photos lately, haven't had time to download my SLR in months.


----------



## Rabid K9

Another job last day before ‘holiday’. Coastal lot in pretty expensive little hamlet. Bit of a sandbag through landscape contractor, 3 hrs of travel, didn’t factor in all the iron hard coastal stumps, property owner with all the personality of a hibernating salamander.

Rained like a bastard, but we got make a hell of a lot of noise in compact surrounds.

Got it done. Negotiated a middle ground price. Got stitched up $50 selling the mulch to a little old lady who pulled the ‘little old lady’ trick. Small dog people!! Can’t be trusted.

Didn’t fall in any septic tanks, went on holiday afterwards.


----------



## tree MDS

Back on that Ash this morning. Really was an impressive specimen. Had a lot of fight in it too. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

****ing tree.,, 

Not one broken branch in the surrounding trees. I was pretty impressed with that outcome.


----------



## mikewhite85

Some pruning today.




We usually wait til October to prune oaks but it's been pretty cool so we let this one slide a little early!

Finished a big difficult job yesterday. Thought it was a success...Used the smaller bucket for a small ash from their neighbor's driveway for about 10 mins. Our customer had already talked about it with him but he hadn't yet confirmed we could have access. Well this morning my admin assistant got a call from him claiming we damaged his driveway and we are responsible to replace it. Yikes! I checked it out and I am quite confident we did not damage it at all. There are lots and lots of depressions all over the driveway that must have been there for years... the morning rain really highlighted it well. 



The insurance company is figuring it out. They will send out an adjuster to determine if any of the depressions are recent. I can't imagine there will be much of a payout if anything. Funny thing is that even if I did have explicit written permission, he would have dinged me on it anyway.

Next month I have a crane job where we need to set up in a neighbor driveway. We do have permission but I am deeply thinking of reconsidering after this experience.


----------



## tree MDS

More fun with ash trees and lifts. Grcs really shines on multi-stemmed clumps. Just gotta be gingerly, set it up right and have a real good rope man.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Some pruning today.
> 
> View attachment 1015849
> 
> 
> We usually wait til October to prune oaks but it's been pretty cool so we let this one slide a little early!
> 
> Finished a big difficult job yesterday. Thought it was a success...Used the smaller bucket for a small ash from their neighbor's driveway for about 10 mins. Our customer had already talked about it with him but he hadn't yet confirmed we could have access. Well this morning my admin assistant got a call from him claiming we damaged his driveway and we are responsible to replace it. Yikes! I checked it out and I am quite confident we did not damage it at all. There are lots and lots of depressions all over the driveway that must have been there for years... the morning rain really highlighted it well.
> View attachment 1015852
> 
> 
> The insurance company is figuring it out. They will send out an adjuster to determine if any of the depressions are recent. I can't imagine there will be much of a payout if anything. Funny thing is that even if I did have explicit written permission, he would have dinged me on it anyway.
> 
> Next month I have a crane job where we need to set up in a neighbor driveway. We do have permission but I am deeply thinking of reconsidering after this experience.



Plywood?? I’ve never really plywooded a driveway for crane work, but I know a lot of pros do.

If you think you’re gonna spend your whole career without coming over to the plyboard side, it’s not happening!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Trying to fit three day jobs into two to get more done in a week. Don’t mind or 14 or 15 hour days, but the family does.
> 
> Blasting out a block clearance for new build last two days, lots of wood products from the job, retained some beautiful trees on the lot. Have rustled my old man out of semi retirement to operate the stump grinder, previously ran his own business, loves to thrash other peoples machines & being around the action.
> 
> If jobs are co-ordinated well, between wood products & a reliable stump grinder, has almost doubled daily turnover with little extra work.
> 
> View attachment 1015515
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015517
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015519
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015520
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015518


That last pic with the two slings, I’m wondering if a couple of grapple tongs bridged with some sort of weldment might help speed things up? I’m sure you’ve probably had that idea, but just wondering if it’d work, or why not?


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Back on that Ash this morning. Really was an impressive specimen. Had a lot of fight in it too. Lol.
> View attachment 1015816
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015817
> View attachment 1015819
> View attachment 1015818



We have two just like that to do within the next two-weeks. I'll get some pics. I asked the client what she wanted to do with the wood and she said her neighbours wanted it. _ Uh...... no no no no no_

So I gave her a price that included taking two loads of wood. It was the same price as not taking two loads of wood, but, you know, to hell with her neighbours. If they want the wood they can cut the ####### trees.


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment IMG_8041.MOV


----------



## Groundman One

Did you have any concern about that limb taking the shock and weight of the dropped piece?


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Did you have any concern about that limb taking the shock and weight of the dropped piece?



Oh course, my friend. That’s why I had everyone positioned in the safest possibly spot, and got myself and the lift out of there too. I knew by this point that it would be fine though, the cut before was bigger and taller and the rigging withstood that, so you build confidence, you know how it goes. I knew it was gonna graze that spindly rigging top, everything. 33 years baby lol


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Oh course, my friend. That’s why I had everyone positioned in the safest possibly spot, and got myself and the lift out of there too. I knew by this point that it would be fine though, the cut before was bigger and taller and the rigging withstood that, so you build confidence, you know how it goes. I knew it was gonna graze that spindly rigging top, everything. 33 years baby lol



Now I feel like a newb with my 25. 

What's you thought on single ring rigging instead of pulleys when the load is down around to 10 to 20% of the rope WLL? We've never used rigging rings but they look tasty.

_I didn't write that out properly._


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Now I feel like a newb with my 25.
> 
> You should, eight years is a long time lol.


----------



## treebilly

I really need the boss to buy a potty lift. 
Plywooding the driveway I guess helps with the crane. We’ve only done it on concrete twice but almost every time on asphalt. I dread the day I crack a drive though. I know it’s gonna happen sooner or later.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Plywood?? I’ve never really plywooded a driveway for crane work, but I know a lot of pros do.
> 
> If you think you’re gonna spend your whole career without coming over to the plyboard side, it’s not happening!! Lol



Oh, you influenced me to join the plywood party a few years ago now! Here are some shots from today!
View attachment DSCF9879.jpg




I just never would have thought I would need plywood on an asphalt driveway for a bucket truck!


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Some pruning today.
> 
> View attachment 1015849
> 
> 
> We usually wait til October to prune oaks but it's been pretty cool so we let this one slide a little early!
> 
> Finished a big difficult job yesterday. Thought it was a success...Used the smaller bucket for a small ash from their neighbor's driveway for about 10 mins. Our customer had already talked about it with him but he hadn't yet confirmed we could have access. Well this morning my admin assistant got a call from him claiming we damaged his driveway and we are responsible to replace it. Yikes! I checked it out and I am quite confident we did not damage it at all. There are lots and lots of depressions all over the driveway that must have been there for years... the morning rain really highlighted it well.
> View attachment 1015852
> 
> 
> The insurance company is figuring it out. They will send out an adjuster to determine if any of the depressions are recent. I can't imagine there will be much of a payout if anything. Funny thing is that even if I did have explicit written permission, he would have dinged me on it anyway.
> 
> Next month I have a crane job where we need to set up in a neighbor driveway. We do have permission but I am deeply thinking of reconsidering after this experience.



Sealed driveways are the worst!!

A thin veneer over usually a poorly prepared base. Dread working on them.

Melt on hot days with weight of trucks (even with matts), petrol can dissolve the bitumen, people seems to suddenly see the existing defects once you’ve been in there with heavy equipment, not to mention the brittle edges….


----------



## Rabid K9

Far from ‘asphalt’ yesterday.

As far as bushfire clean-ups go, not the worst, but always hard on bodies & gear.

Chipped a tiger snake, right when chute blocked due to dry, burnt material. In Australian reptile terms, not the most venomous, but certainly not one to mess around with, so required a bit of caution unblocking.

End of the day cleaning up, nearly picked up his mate, still very much alive & not very happy.


----------



## tree MDS

Cool pics. My favorite yet was the two dogs swimming in that beautiful water. 

No snakes for The MDS. Beautiful as your country looks, them damn snakes are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I really need the boss to buy a potty lift.
> Plywooding the driveway I guess helps with the crane. We’ve only done it on concrete twice but almost every time on asphalt. I dread the day I crack a drive though. I know it’s gonna happen sooner or later.



I just saw a video of the old hypocrite bragging about his potty cmc and how it has such great access, blah, blah, blah. Lol. Pretty funny after all that.

Last I heard you guys were leaning towards an omme. I don’t know if you’ve had a chance to fly an Omme yet, but one thing I will say is that they do sway around a lot, and they are heavy (which I like). I think you’d get over it pretty quick. 168k into it I know I did. They are a great machine overall imo.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh, you influenced me to join the plywood party a few years ago now! Here are some shots from today!
> View attachment 1016126
> 
> View attachment 1016127
> 
> 
> I just never would have thought I would need plywood on an asphalt driveway for a bucket truck!



Lol, looks like you guys need a little practice laying the old plyboard!


----------



## treebilly

I’ve not yet got to fly an omne. The spider lift got put on hold because of other equipment issues. Also a bad experience with a cmc. I’m guessing sometime in the next year we will own one ( brand yet to be decided). He’s looking at replacing 6 buckets with in the next 36 months so I understand his hesitation. We could honestly use two spiders and 5 buckets. 

Is that old grouchy guys CMC roller painted orange yet?


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Cool pics. My favorite yet was the two dogs swimming in that beautiful water.
> 
> No snakes for The MDS. Beautiful as your country looks, them damn snakes are a deal breaker for me.



Have had an solid outdoor life living with them, with many closer calls than most. Really not a big worry in the scheme of things.

One thing about the Tigers is their injection mechanism (front fangs) are very small & all the bite scenarios have been involved in have been ‘dry bites’ (no envenomation). 

Do you watch out for these two with them though.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I’ve not yet got to fly an omne. The spider lift got put on hold because of other equipment issues. Also a bad experience with a cmc. I’m guessing sometime in the next year we will own one ( brand yet to be decided). He’s looking at replacing 6 buckets with in the next 36 months so I understand his hesitation. We could honestly use two spiders and 5 buckets.
> 
> Is that old grouchy guys CMC roller painted orange yet?



I think buckets are slowly becoming more and more obsolete in the residential market. I was talking with another guy that used to own two rear mount elevator buckets and a spider, and he recently sold the older bucket to buy a second spider. We both agreed that it’s almost like buckets are becoming obsolete unless you’re doing municipal work.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I think buckets are slowly becoming more and more obsolete in the residential market. I was talking with another guy that used to own two rear mount elevator buckets and a spider, and he recently sold the older bucket to buy a second spider. We both agreed that it’s almost like buckets are becoming obsolete unless you’re doing municipal work.


insulated boom is nice
ole dave got on a guy on facebook today talking about working over primaries with the spiderlift, was a comment on some dudes post about taking down some pines "cant climb them because power lines"
last I checked wood doesnt conduct nearly as good as the pot metal that lift is made of


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I just saw a video of the old hypocrite bragging about his potty cmc and how it has such great access, blah, blah, blah. Lol. Pretty funny after all that.
> 
> Last I heard you guys were leaning towards an omme. I don’t know if you’ve had a chance to fly an Omme yet, but one thing I will say is that they do sway around a lot, and they are heavy (which I like). I think you’d get over it pretty quick. 168k into it I know I did. They are a great machine overall imo.


its amazing how after he made fun of them constantly, he cant function without it now! the cheese really has slid off his cracker.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> insulated boom is nice
> ole dave got on a guy on facebook today talking about working over primaries with the spiderlift, was a comment on some dudes post about taking down some pines "cant climb them because power lines"
> last I checked wood doesnt conduct nearly as good as the pot metal that lift is made of


do you know what pot metal is?


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> do you know what pot metal is?


the cheap chineseium crap
low melting point, and cheap to produce, used to make all sorts of cheap crap
still conducts electricity, unlike a fiberglass boom


----------



## mikewhite85

Tree preservation job on our town green


----------



## tree MDS

Damn, Mike!! Nice!! 

I don’t do shirts anymore. I’m convinced it’s a curse. Give ‘em a shirt and that’s the end. I figure **** it, the equipment matches and that’s enough. 

Awesome sales Sunday here. Might have set a personal record if the one last existing customer decides to do everything. 

Good ole ash trees and a potty lift was key on this one… oh, and the plyboard, lots of plyboard. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> its amazing how after he made fun of them constantly, he cant function without it now! the cheese really has slid off his cracker.



Lol. I heard it. I wonder how much use those other two bucket gems he’s got are gonna get now?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Damn, Mike!! Nice!!
> 
> I don’t do shirts anymore. I’m convinced it’s a curse. Give ‘em a shirt and that’s the end. I figure **** it, the equipment matches and that’s enough.
> 
> Awesome sales Sunday here. Might have set a personal record if the one last existing customer decides to do everything.
> 
> Good ole ash trees and a potty lift was key on this one… oh, and the plyboard, lots of plyboard. Lol
> View attachment 1016474


Looks like some crusty old ash. Not something any sane person would want to climb!

We buy shirts at least 20 at a time!


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Damn, Mike!! Nice!!
> 
> I don’t do shirts anymore. I’m convinced it’s a curse. Give ‘em a shirt and that’s the end. I figure **** it, the equipment matches and that’s enough.



Matching equipment? 

*Luxury!*  

If we show up to work and everyone is wearing pants it's a good day.


----------



## mikewhite85

Started a 20 mile pipe line job today. Have never done something like this before. We've got a lot of residential work to do so we're going to do a day or 2 down there a week for the foreseeable future. Nice day rate job. We're a sub for a friend with connections.


----------



## treebilly

@mikewhite85 
New pipeline ROW? If so, that’s the kind I enjoy. The property owners all have gotten a nice check and aren’t to grouchy yet


----------



## mikewhite85

treebilly said:


> @mikewhite85
> New pipeline ROW? If so, that’s the kind I enjoy. The property owners all have gotten a nice check and aren’t to grouchy yet


Yeah. It's basically the access roads that go to the pads. The trees overhang and impede the water trucks. 2 crews accomplished about 1.5 miles yesterday. It's pretty rural and there are a few hunting cabins on the way. It seems to be pretty gravy so far. Only tough part is the 45 day wait on invoices. Really grateful for thr opportunity.


----------



## treebilly

That’s a nice contract to get. Could turn into good off season work. Most of our pipeline work is done in the winter. Haven’t had to lay off anyone in 8 years.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice when you can show up to a good sized job 3/4 loaded and still manage to pack everything in (with a little rearranging). Nobody thought it was gonna fit it all. Ha. (Gotta make sure I get my $’s worth at the dump, of course)

And one of the steeper, more abrupt hills I’ve had to take the potty lift up. 

So I didn’t have time to pick up the lift from the job yesterday. Looks like I’ll have to use the old one today and run back out and grab the newer one at the end of the day. Lol, sickness has its advantages sometimes.


----------



## Groundman One

Nice toys.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I think buckets are slowly becoming more and more obsolete in the residential market. I was talking with another guy that used to own two rear mount elevator buckets and a spider, and he recently sold the older bucket to buy a second spider. We both agreed that it’s almost like buckets are becoming obsolete unless you’re doing municipal work.


My boss at the tree company I worked for 11 years ago was saying that same thing. He had a Italmec spider lift he bought in 2008. Talk about ahead of his time.


----------



## ZinTrees

they said it couldnt be done
made $900 by 10am, im still alive, didnt even sweat
every time I moved or used the tree to turn myself pieces of wood the size of my arm would fall off from the tree moving so much (3-4ft just wrapping slings around it!)


----------



## tree MDS

Just like in the drawings!! Lol

What’re you planning for next month? Maybe some home schooled tang and Peachtree schnapps?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Just like in the drawings!! Lol


including the part where I showed up every single one of you that thought I couldnt do it, or id get myself killed
at no point did we have anything flip over, swing, or hit me, or a groundman...


----------



## tree MDS

I cut down a really dead elm today (no crane required) and some other stuff, then sold a couple grand trim job next door, then got my other lift back from out in the sticks. Then I went out and sold five spruce takedowns for $5900. Pretty good day overall. How we roll baby.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> My boss at the tree company I worked for 11 years ago was saying that same thing. He had a Italmec spider lift he bought in 2008. Talk about ahead of his time.



Yeah man! My babies kick some serious ass, no doubt the wave of the future. Sometimes things just make sense and you can’t deny their effectiveness. Lol,, even old trivet choked on his hypocrisy and bought that lame cmc. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

I would also say that tree cutting is not a good business to be in if you are afraid of dying. It really isn’t a business for good natured day to day run of the mill goobers. Just my opinion. There’s something different going on with us. We really don’t have much choice. Just saying.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I would also say that tree cutting is not a good business to be in if you are afraid of dying. It really isn’t a business for good natured day to day run of the mill goobers. Just my opinion. There’s something different going on with us. We really don’t have much choice. Just saying.


Your not kidding there. We are a breed of our own. The things we do for a dollar. Sometimes I wonder about us. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I would also say that tree cutting is not a good business to be in if you are afraid of dying. It really isn’t a business for good natured day to day run of the mill goobers. Just my opinion. There’s something different going on with us. We really don’t have much choice. Just saying.


saves me paying taxes the rest of my life


----------



## Helmstein

This week's job. Flopped 6 pines and staged for a 1590xp track chipper from another local tree company. My brother went to school with the owners son so I guess we have an in. Looking forward to seeing this machine in action. We will be shooting the chips of the bluff into the woods.

I'll try to take some action shots of the chipping on Friday. The sight is so inaccessible I can barely get the giant to the work site. It's a 10 min round trip to where the logs have to be staged.

I don't think I put a high enough price on this job. Were at 2.5 days and still have to chip and 4 more mill logs to forward to the staging area . Job was bid at $7,200. I think $9,200 would have been the sweet spot. Still a half day to go. Who else is going to do this kind of work?


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> Who else is going to do this kind of work?


me, every day
im one of the few people in my area that will even consider a job like that


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> they said it couldnt be done
> made $900 by 10am, im still alive, didnt even sweat
> every time I moved or used the tree to turn myself pieces of wood the size of my arm would fall off from the tree moving so much (3-4ft just wrapping slings around it!)
> View attachment 1017044
> 
> View attachment 1017045
> 
> View attachment 1017046
> 
> View attachment 1017047
> 
> View attachment 1017048



Gutsy.

That log cabin is kind of scary.

Can see Pa'w in the fifth shot "Son. We's gonna break out the special batch when's you done swinging all about on that 'traption".


----------



## since16

tree MDS said:


> I would also say that tree cutting is not a good business to be in if you are afraid of dying. It really isn’t a business for good natured day to day run of the mill goobers. Just my opinion. There’s something different going on with us. We really don’t have much choice. Just saying.


I'm 40 and trees are tuff but as times gone on the job has gotten easier and I've got harder. Office job people don't get it the guys my age are soft and weak. No thanks I made the right call. When I'm older I can just run 1 machine it's no work at all. Mini skid- grapple loader truck are not hard work. I have no joint pain and blood pressure that may b too low in great shape for age and size.


----------



## mikewhite85

Spider lifts are amazing machines. One would have come exceptionally handy for a big white oak we did last week. 

The tough part is price! What's funny though is a new spider lift costs LESS than a new bucket truck. But it seems like your traditional bucket truck lasts a lot longer and an older used one can still be reliable and much less expensive. I mean, you can spend 25k on a 15 year old bucket and still have a decently reliable truck. I wouldn't want to get anywhere near a 25k spider lift!

As spider lifts become less expensive and more long term reliable- I think they do have the potential to replace bucket trucks.... maybe someday we'll get one!


----------



## mikewhite85

since16 said:


> I'm 40 and trees are tuff but as times gone on the job has gotten easier and I've got harder. Office job people don't get it the guys my age are soft and weak. No thanks I made the right call. When I'm older I can just run 1 machine it's no work at all. Mini skid- grapple loader truck are not hard work. I have no joint pain and blood pressure that may b too low in great shape for age and size.



Working smarter, not harder!

Older tree guys do have a rep for being all worn out- but it's mostly because of other poor life choices they've made, especially substance abuse

My guy who grind stumps still occasionally climbs for us at the ripe age of 63. His technique is very old school but is actually faster than most climbers I know and doesn't seem to have any health issues. 



I've also worked with Beastmaster here on AS when I lived in Cali. Great climber and healthy lifestyle now in his mid sixties.


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> This week's job. Flopped 6 pines and staged for a 1590xp track chipper from another local tree company. My brother went to school with the owners son so I guess we have an in. Looking forward to seeing this machine in action. We will be shooting the chips of the bluff into the woods.
> 
> I'll try to take some action shots of the chipping on Friday. The sight is so inaccessible I can barely get the giant to the work site. It's a 10 min round trip to where the logs have to be staged.
> 
> I don't think I put a high enough price on this job. Were at 2.5 days and still have to chip and 4 more mill logs to forward to the staging area . Job was bid at $7,200. I think $9,200 would have been the sweet spot. Still a half day to go. Who else is going to do this kind of work?


Looks like you've got some great equipment to git er done! Hopefully that tracked chipper isn't too spendy for you.


----------



## ZinTrees

thoughts on crane slings? yesterday I used 2 20ft 2" webbing slings (eye to eye) that the crane operator supplied, however he would let me use any certified sling I felt safe with
osha says no knots, but also says to attatch them following manufacturer instructions (they arent very clear how they write it, and make it hard to find)
so, if the MFG says its fine to use knots, but osha says its not, who do you listen to? it being a tree job osha doesnt have much say anyways, so id figure as long as there are tags on the slings with SWL then a cow hitch or running bow is fine? I see a lot of people running rope slings, but not seeing much saying you are allowed to do it

gonna get dragged for this one, IDGAF


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got ahold of one of those good time Charlie jobs. Job is about one min from shop, bid at three days top dollar. We (well, I) started cutting at around 10:00 by the time we got all set up. Must’ve knocked out an honest half of it, just flopping trees and stuffing them in the chipper with mini G. Two loads of chips out from the back end of the property. 

Best part was I got paid in cash up front and the people are in Canada so not a soul to bother us. 

Then I sold two days work on the way to dump chips tonight. Pretty ideal day imo.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> This week's job. Flopped 6 pines and staged for a 1590xp track chipper from another local tree company. My brother went to school with the owners son so I guess we have an in. Looking forward to seeing this machine in action. We will be shooting the chips of the bluff into the woods.
> 
> I'll try to take some action shots of the chipping on Friday. The sight is so inaccessible I can barely get the giant to the work site. It's a 10 min round trip to where the logs have to be staged.
> 
> I don't think I put a high enough price on this job. Were at 2.5 days and still have to chip and 4 more mill logs to forward to the staging area . Job was bid at $7,200. I think $9,200 would have been the sweet spot. Still a half day to go. Who else is going to do this kind of work?



Those track chippers are a bad ass specialty piece in their own right. I was a sub on a job many years ago where one was cruising around. Very cool. My favorite move was when the kid running it would spin the chute while simultaneously articulating the flapper at the end of the chute during broadcasting of the chips. I love that little piston on the end of the chute lol.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Working smarter, not harder!
> 
> Older tree guys do have a rep for being all worn out- but it's mostly because of other poor life choices they've made, especially substance abuse
> 
> My guy who grind stumps still occasionally climbs for us at the ripe age of 63. His technique is very old school but is actually faster than most climbers I know and doesn't seem to have any health issues.
> View attachment 1017229
> 
> 
> I've also worked with Beastmaster here on AS when I lived in Cali. Great climber and healthy lifestyle now in his mid sixties.


Is that Beast!!?? I remember him!!


----------



## mikewhite85

Yup! He still pokes around here from time to time. He taught me a lot about climbing and really got me started with more modern techniques. 

We've had a nice week working local jobs close to home besides a day on that pipeline contract. On Monday we ship everything back up the 45 min drive to corning, NY for a week of residential jobs. 

I can't say I love the drive but it's nice to keep 5 guys busy full time. We have work booked into November now and trying to fit a crew in a day or 2 on that pipeline job every week. I'd love to spend a few dedicated weeks with 2 crews but the 45 day minimum lead time on invoicing is a bit of cash flow killer in the meantime.... here I am yammering again. 

What do you mean by "good time charlie" jobs? Gravy train?

I thought a gtc was a hack? I get lost in the arborist site colloquialisms.

Oh did I tell you guys my daughter's soccer team is sponsored by my main competitor?? At first it was super annoying but we later got a good chuckle out of it.




Do you guys find any success sponsoring youth sports? Besides annoying your competition???


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Working smarter, not harder!
> 
> Older tree guys do have a rep for being all worn out- but it's mostly because of other poor life choices they've made, especially substance abuse
> 
> My guy who grind stumps still occasionally climbs for us at the ripe age of 63. His technique is very old school but is actually faster than most climbers I know and doesn't seem to have any health issues.
> View attachment 1017229
> 
> 
> I've also worked with Beastmaster here on AS when I lived in Cali. Great climber and healthy lifestyle now in his mid sixties.



Yep, bad diet, smoking etc, people blame it their ‘hard working’ life. On the ‘smarter’ front, developments in equipment really help as well.

One of the things I enjoy is the level of fitness & hard edge treework gives. Enjoying blowing up people who think they are ‘fit’.

Old mate is rocking a pretty new 500i on that crane removal.


----------



## Groundman One

ZinTrees said:


> including the part where I showed up every single one of you that thought I couldnt do it, or id get myself killed
> at no point did we have anything flip over, swing, or hit me, or a groundman...



I'm concerned about the groundmen, of course.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> thoughts on crane slings? yesterday I used 2 20ft 2" webbing slings (eye to eye) that the crane operator supplied, however he would let me use any certified sling I felt safe with
> osha says no knots, but also says to attatch them following manufacturer instructions (they arent very clear how they write it, and make it hard to find)
> so, if the MFG says its fine to use knots, but osha says its not, who do you listen to? it being a tree job osha doesnt have much say anyways, so id figure as long as there are tags on the slings with SWL then a cow hitch or running bow is fine? I see a lot of people running rope slings, but not seeing much saying you are allowed to do it
> 
> gonna get dragged for this one, IDGAF


osha specifies no knots in slings. they do not mean the rope slings that only tree guys use.


----------



## treebilly

The rope slings we use still need to be tagged properly. I know that Wesspur did break test on theirs using the cow hitch as the termination to come up with the WLL. Most rope slings come with a WLL but for crane work they have to be rated for overhead lifting


----------



## tree MDS

Half rotted, rat infested 30 year homeowner brush piles from deep in the backyard aren’t quite the hell they used to be. 

Back in the day I would’ve backed in the old Chevy and my 76hp bandit 200+ and we would’ve had at it. Never let that kind of stuff keep us from the better tree work at a place.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Half rotted, rat infested 30 year homeowner brush piles from deep in the backyard aren’t quite the hell they used to be.
> 
> Back in the day I would’ve backed in the old Chevy and my 76hp bandit 200+ and we would’ve had at it. Never let that kind of stuff keep us from the better tree work at a place.
> View attachment 1017620
> View attachment 1017621


Crazy that you can lift right over the side of that tall truck. It's like my baby giant dumping into my dump trailor but on a bigger level. Pretty sweet!


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Crazy that you can lift right over the side of that tall truck. It's like my baby giant dumping into my dump trailor but on a bigger level. Pretty sweet!



Yeah, it’s pretty fun sometimes. The equipment and work keeps me going. Have a good bunch of ground guys now too. We seem to get bigger jobs so it’s working out pretty good.

Having my old guy back from jail is really helping out too. He can run the machines somewhat too, pull up plyboard with the other two, forward trees, etc.


----------



## ZinTrees

treebilly said:


> The rope slings we use still need to be tagged properly. I know that Wesspur did break test on theirs using the cow hitch as the termination to come up with the WLL. Most rope slings come with a WLL but for crane work they have to be rated for overhead lifting


I am aware they gotta be tagged, just not sure where the fine print is on tree specific rope slings
I remember reading in an osha page at some point rope is perfectly fine for a balancer, and doesnt need to be tagged
will call my crane company and ask
he really doesnt care much as long as its tagged, if its in the book he doesnt care


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> osha specifies no knots in slings


this is the part confusing me, they dont say knots are ok in rope, they just say "no knots"
also say "follow manufacturer guidelines to attach slings"
if the MFG says a knot is fine, but osha doesnt, who do you listen to?


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> this is the part confusing me, they dont say knots are ok in rope, they just say "no knots"
> also say "follow manufacturer guidelines to attach slings"
> if the MFG says a knot is fine, but osha doesnt, who do you listen to?


no sling manufacturer allows knots in slings. period. a rope is not a sling do what you want with it.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Half rotted, rat infested 30 year homeowner brush piles from deep in the backyard aren’t quite the hell they used to be.
> 
> Back in the day I would’ve backed in the old Chevy and my 76hp bandit 200+ and we would’ve had at it. Never let that kind of stuff keep us from the better tree work at a place.
> View attachment 1017620
> View attachment 1017621



The height on the boom is awesome. Do you have a technique for handling rotting brush like that with the bypass grapple? My guys ended up getting frustrated with our bmg. It seems smaller rotting brushy stuff would fall out too easily.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> The height on the boom is awesome. Do you have a technique for handling rotting brush like that with the bypass grapple? My guys ended up getting frustrated with our bmg. It seems smaller rotting brushy stuff would fall out too easily.



Actually my tractor grapple would have been my first choice, but the grapple function has been down all year (definitely amazing the volume of brush those grapple rakes can grab) Last winter mine just stopped working. I’m thinking a solenoid or fuse or something. I haven’t bothered to bring it to JD yet (the tractor needs some other work too), but have been talking about it a lot. 

The big grapple on the giant is a lot wider than the little ones and has a ton of force, so it gripped the piles pretty good, hardly anything fell out along the way from out back. Doesn’t hold near what the tractor grapple can though. The best for these piles would’ve been both. I could’ve used the giant to fish the piles out from between these trees and on this (mostly stolen) rock wall where they had been stacked forever, then positioned them for the tractor grapple. Would’ve been a lot fewer trips out.


----------



## tree MDS

In short, I had to work with the limited resources I had at my disposal. Lol

Definitely gonna get on fixing the tractor after that though!


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> no sling manufacturer allows knots in slings. period. a rope is not a sling do what you want with it.


where does it say a crane sling made of rope is not a crane sling?
never once have I see a tagged "crane sling" made of rope that wasnt considered a crane sling



pardon my stupid, I regret asking for helpful info on here every time I have done it


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> pardon my stupid, I regret asking for helpful info on here every time I have done it



LOL. Keep ‘em coming, I can assure you it’s only gonna get better!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> LOL. Keep ‘em coming, I can assure you it’s only gonna get better!!


no, waste of time asking you people questions
either answer the damn question (properly) or scroll past it, pretty simple


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> no, waste of time asking you people questions
> either answer the damn question (properly) or scroll past it, pretty simple



Personally, I choose the latter scrolling option. Lol, just saying. Good luck though, of course!!!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> In short, I had to work with the limited resources I had at my disposal. Lol
> 
> Definitely gonna get on fixing the tractor after that though!


Limited resources! Haha


----------



## Helmstein

Track chipper day was a success. Pretty cool peice of equipment. The machine can climb a hill like nothing. Nice to have a fellow tree company that is willing to collaborate on tree projects.


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> Track chipper day was a success. Pretty cool peice of equipment. The machine can climb a hill like nothing. Nice to have a fellow tree company that is willing to collaborate on tree projects.


That's pretty amazing. Do they do a lot of land clearing type work to be able to afford that thing? It doesn't seem as practical for a residential company.

Though I can think of a lot of jobs where that would come in handy!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Actually my tractor grapple would have been my first choice, but the grapple function has been down all year (definitely amazing the volume of brush those grapple rakes can grab) Last winter mine just stopped working. I’m thinking a solenoid or fuse or something. I haven’t bothered to bring it to JD yet (the tractor needs some other work too), but have been talking about it a lot.
> 
> The big grapple on the giant is a lot wider than the little ones and has a ton of force, so it gripped the piles pretty good, hardly anything fell out along the way from out back. Doesn’t hold near what the tractor grapple can though. The best for these piles would’ve been both. I could’ve used the giant to fish the piles out from between these trees and on this (mostly stolen) rock wall where they had been stacked forever, then positioned them for the tractor grapple. Would’ve been a lot fewer trips out.


I was wondering why we hadn't seen any recent pics of your JD!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> That's pretty amazing. Do they do a lot of land clearing type work to be able to afford that thing? It doesn't seem as practical for a residential company.
> 
> Though I can think of a lot of jobs where that would come in handy!



I went through a phase probably 20 years ago where I wanted one of those chippers badly. I think it was a 254 on tracks I priced out… maybe 200 hp, I forget now, but it was 107 or 110k back then. 

Class A CDL and financial issues, among other things smothered that dream pretty quickly lol. I have always loved those chippers though. 

This is the chipper of dreams right here!!! Omg… I’d get a god damned semi to tow that thing around if I could afford it lol.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> That's pretty amazing. Do they do a lot of land clearing type work to be able to afford that thing? It doesn't seem as practical for a residential company.
> 
> Though I can think of a lot of jobs where that would come in handy!


This particular chipper is a 2017 with 400 hrs on it. The company that ownes it is one of the premier tree companies in our area. They are so well equipped it's not even funny. They wearhouse all there color matched equipment and everything they do is neat and tidy 

I don't believe they do alot of land clearing but they charge enough to own all the equipment they would ever need to do all the work in house. They are a residential tree company with an arsenal like no other. It's actually really impressive. I definitely look up to them!

If my brother didn't go to school with the owners/founders son I don't think there would of been much incentive to help me "the little guy" out. 

We had a blast and hopefully this will be the start of a fruitful relationship with a fellow neighboring tree company!


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> where does it say a crane sling made of rope is not a crane sling?
> never once have I see a tagged "crane sling" made of rope that wasnt considered a crane sling
> 
> 
> 
> pardon my stupid, I regret asking for helpful info on here every time I have done it


dead eye slings (spider legs) have tag based on the breaking strength of the rope itself. the actual rating is determined by the termination knot, the type of knot determines the amount of deduction applied to the rope strand rating.


----------



## mikewhite85

Maple removal and some other stuff before we got dumped on by rain. This tree produced 2 loads of chips and 2 dump trailers of wood. Can't wait to get my finished custom chip truck MAYBE next week. 14' box will be nice.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 1018424
> 
> Maple removal and some other stuff before we got dumped on by rain. This tree produced 2 loads of chips and 2 dump trailers of wood. Can't wait to get my finished custom chip truck MAYBE next week. 14' box will be nice.
> 
> View attachment 1018427


We have a 14 ft box and most days we don't have to dump until the end of the day. Talk about capacity! Congratulations


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I went through a phase probably 20 years ago where I wanted one of those chippers badly. I think it was a 254 on tracks I priced out… maybe 200 hp, I forget now, but it was 107 or 110k back then.
> 
> Class A CDL and financial issues, among other things smothered that dream pretty quickly lol. I have always loved those chippers though.
> 
> This is the chipper of dreams right here!!! Omg… I’d get a god damned semi to tow that thing around if I could afford it lol.
> View attachment 1018106


That's one hell of a chipper. Those 21xp chippers are bad ass looking machines


----------



## tree MDS

More fun with super dead ash trees, lifts, septic systems and the grcs. Oh, and plyboard. Finally started this tree around noon by the time we put out 130 sheets or so. Got plenty more back there to do while we’re there though anyway.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> More fun with super dead ash trees, lifts, septic systems and the grcs. Oh, and plyboard. Finally started this tree around noon by the time we put out 130 sheets or so. Got plenty more back there to do while we’re there though anyway.
> View attachment 1018603
> View attachment 1018604
> View attachment 1018606
> View attachment 1018605


With the attention to detail you guys provide, I hope you guys are getting top dollar for your work. You truly go above and beyond. King of the plyboard!

These EAB ash trees will put your kids through college if they don't kill you along the way! "Not my original quote"


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> With the attention to detail you guys provide, I hope you guys are getting top dollar for your work. You truly go above and beyond. King of the plyboard!
> 
> These EAB ash trees will put your kids through college if they don't kill you along the way! "Not my original quote"


EAB has kept us busy. I think BLD will put the kids through college .


----------



## Groundman One

Helmstein said:


> Track chipper day was a success. Pretty cool peice of equipment. The machine can climb a hill like nothing. Nice to have a fellow tree company that is willing to collaborate on tree projects.



Is that ####### thing running by remote control?

I better start buying lottery tickets.


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Is that ####### thing running by remote control?
> 
> I better start buying lottery tickets.



Oh man, having even a regular big chipper (no tracks) that I could control the rollers and open/start stop and reverse the wheels by remote from inside a machine would be so helpful!!! I’m thinking they’d have the remote chute and end flapper too? So cool and useful! 

I’m assuming that’s what that fancy option package entails?


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> With the attention to detail you guys provide, I hope you guys are getting top dollar for your work. You truly go above and beyond. King of the plyboard!
> 
> These EAB ash trees will put your kids through college if they don't kill you along the way! "Not my original quote"


 
I don’t really see plywooding around those three septic tanks/pump chambers (see the lids) (whatever) to be too extreme? What do the non above and beyond guys do in a situation like that? 

I know that was a compliment and all, which I appreciate (thank you) that. Just curious how else that could be done? Doesn’t seem like you could really cut too many corners there? Oh, i should mention that huge 30 year homeowner brush pile the guys had to get up there too. Basically driving on the edge of tanks and pump chamber with mini G. plywood makes it all possible, imo,


----------



## Helmstein

Groundman One said:


> Is that ####### thing running by remote control?
> 
> I better start buying lottery tickets.


Haha. That made me laugh. Sure is. Big bucks baby


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I don’t really see plywooding around those three septic tanks/pump chambers (see the lids) (whatever) to be too extreme? What do the non above and beyond guys do in a situation like that?
> 
> I know that was a compliment and all, which I appreciate (thank you) that. Just curious how else that could be done? Doesn’t seem like you could really cut too many corners there? Oh, i should mention that huge 30 year homeowner brush pile the guys had to get up there too. Basically driving on the edge of tanks and pump chamber with mini G. plywood makes it all possible, imo,


Well when you put it like that your right. I think the cute rate guys would just drive over the septic. Lol. 

We really haven't come across to many septic systems that would entail that level of plybording. Usually 6-10 sheers covers it. But I could see all the trips it was necessary.


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. Admit it, you just don’t have enough fancy pants mats!!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Haha. Admit it, you just don’t have enough fancy pants mats!!


No hiding the facts from the MDS.


----------



## treebilly

Good morning 


Nice easy removal


----------



## Helmstein

My 8 month old nephew looking on at a tree job in progress from a park swing down in CT.

Will he become a tree guy or won't he, that's the question.

I love this picture!


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> My 8 month old nephew looking on at a tree job in progress from a park swing down in CT.
> 
> Will he become a tree guy or won't he, that's the question.
> 
> I love this picture!



Yeah, who knows, he could be looking for the bottleneck in the operation and thinking if he had a grapplesaw truck, log truck and grapple chipper it’d be much more efficient that that old hi-ranger and 18” bandit. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

But in reality, he’s probably just thinking the men are doing some cool stuff and he likes it. Lol


----------



## Groundman One

Finally got to our ash today. Went quick really, and got a few cords of decent firewood. Good timing too, my climber got his feet on the ground and the rain started. Didn't last long, but it wasn't supposed to rain today. Did the twin ash and a birch and called it a day.


----------



## Helmstein

Groundman One said:


> Finally got to our ash today. Went quick really, and got a few cords of decent firewood. Good timing too, my climber got his feet on the ground and the rain started. Didn't last long, but it wasn't supposed to rain today. Did the twin ash and a birch and called it a day.
> 
> View attachment 1019194
> 
> 
> View attachment 1019195


Looks like you had a productive day. Love splitting clear ash wood by hand. Splits like butter.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, who knows, he could be looking for the bottleneck in the operation and thinking if he had a grapplesaw truck, log truck and grapple chipper it’d be much more efficient that that old hi-ranger and 18” bandit. Lol.


If he's anything like his uncle that's exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> But in reality, he’s probably just thinking the men are doing some cool stuff and he likes it. Lol


Hard to imagine we were all the small at one point.


----------



## Helmstein

treebilly said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 1019065
> 
> Nice easy removal


Looks like fun!


----------



## Groundman One

Helmstein said:


> Looks like you had a productive day. Love splitting clear ash wood by hand. Splits like butter.



Are you supposed to write that out as _"lak buttah"_?


----------



## tree MDS

Waiting to hear on this one. If some idiot underbids me, **** it. Otherwise it’ll be a nice job for the equipment and guys.

When this giant old roach had a huge limb cracked off, hanging by a cable in it, I told this guy it was gonna go. Now the neighbors lose a car and garage. Oh well.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Waiting to hear on this one. If some idiot underbids me, **** it. Otherwise it’ll be a nice job for the equipment and guys.
> 
> When this giant old roach had a huge limb cracked off, hanging by a cable in it, I told this guy it was gonna go. Now the neighbors lose a car and garage. Oh well.
> View attachment 1019217
> View attachment 1019218
> View attachment 1019219


Nice job for the log truck.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Nice job for the log truck.



Exactly. Gonna be interesting if it comes through. Not sure I’ll be able to grab those big chunks in standing trunk, bigger than it looks. Also a ton of cables in it, so you can’t just go at it. My biggest fear is old cables that have been cut, replaced and grown over. Figured an extra load of smaller logs on account of that.


----------



## tree MDS

I am psyched, we got that tree as our (now) rare Saturday job. Everyone will be in and happy as they got a full week in four days already (with the rain day) but this’ll just make it better for all of us. 

We got a lot of work to do already. And more importantly I just couldn’t be happier with the crew. They each are a part of the team and each adds something. Bottom line is my life is becoming (somewhat) easier finally, and that’s a good thing. 

That and haven’t had so much fun working in a long time, so things are definitely looking up.


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice easy drive up crane job today. No amount of plyboard could have saved their poor yard though from the 75,000 pound crane. We did bring about 20 sheets and ended up buying 3 yards of topsoil to fix the mess. Customer was quite pleased nonetheless.




Bought a little 50cc quad for my 8 year old's birthday to boot


----------



## ZinTrees

picked up a hydra pulley and akimbo today, and some replacement saw parts
fit $900 in stuff into one shopping bag, between saw parts and that akimbo
new bar and chain for the t540ixp, new brake handle for my 200t, top end kit for my 261 is probably next, if I ever need a saw that small
bid a crane job on the way home, live tree this time but over the house, crane would be about 3000 cheaper than rigging it out
big codom silver maple, each spar is 36" or so, 70ft tall


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I am psyched, we got that tree as our (now) rare Saturday job. Everyone will be in and happy as they got a full week in four days already (with the rain day) but this’ll just make it better for all of us.
> 
> We got a lot of work to do already. And more importantly I just couldn’t be happier with the crew. They each are a part of the team and each adds something. Bottom line is my life is becoming (somewhat) easier finally, and that’s a good thing.
> 
> That and haven’t had so much fun working in a long time, so things are definitely looking up.


Glad things are on the up! Quite stress releiving to have a good crew.


----------



## ZinTrees

got the crane job, ordering a helmet and sena for the crane operator

that new akimbo will be great, the unicender wasnt doing so hot for letting out slack while he was cabling up


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> got the crane job, ordering a helmet and sena for the crane operator
> 
> that new akimbo will be great, the unicender wasnt doing so hot for letting out slack while he was cabling up


He probably doesn't need a helmet just get a sena headset


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> He probably doesn't need a helmet just get a sena headset


fair enough, but I can get a 10s sena kit and just about any helmet I want at my saw shop, and I can get my groundies helmet set up with sena at the same time
dont know where I can get the sena headset local, and ive heard of them being rather un comfortable for long days (this guy will be running the crane for 6 or 7 hours on this job)


----------



## Haplo

You want something like this









Sena Crane Operator Headset


This Bluetooth 3.0 Stereo headset with long-range Bluetooth intercom is designed specifically for outdoor activities. With the SPH10, you can call handsfree on your Bluetooth mobile phone, listen to stereo music or voice instructions of GPS navigations by Bluetooth wirelessly, and have intercom...




www.gaparboristsupply.com





The operator is not going to want to wear a helmet, I know I wouldn't.


----------



## ZinTrees

ZinTrees said:


> dont know where I can get the sena headset local, and ive heard of them being rather un comfortable for long days (this guy will be running the crane for 6 or 7 hours on this job)


----------



## treebilly

I’ve worn a helmet in the crane cab a few times. Absolutely hate it. I’ve got the headset that was linked now. I think I’m gonna mount a smh 10 on a set of muffs. I get to much of the chipper and saw noise from the ground crew and I don’t like shutting my windows.


----------



## tree MDS

Not a bad days work.


----------



## tree MDS

Some earlier shots. I just brought the bucket to put the bull rope in and pull it over in four low. I had to special order tow hooks on that truck, glad I did, comes in handy sometimes!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Some earlier shots. I just brought the bucket to put the bull rope in and pull it over in four low. I had to special order tow hooks on that truck, glad I did, comes in handy sometimes!
> View attachment 1019722
> View attachment 1019723
> View attachment 1019724
> View attachment 1019725


get some wax on the hood of the log truck!!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> get some wax on the hood of the log truck!!



I’ll put that on the list. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

So the same guy that bought my old cam trailer earlier this year stopped by and bought my new tilt deck that wouldn’t work with the lifts. I took a $1600 loss to make it move, but screw it. I was getting ready to cut it up for scrap anyway just to get rid of it. 

Then he gave me a nice 4k job at his house on top of it. Not a bad Sunday.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> get some wax on the hood of the log truck!!



I have a job I could use your services on in a couple few weeks if you’re interested? Been meaning to contact you about it. This one’s solid.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Not a bad days work.
> View attachment 1019711
> View attachment 1019712
> View attachment 1019713
> View attachment 1019714
> View attachment 1019715



Must have been scary living in the Lone Star saloon before the top fell out of that thing?

Manky looking tree.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Must have been scary living in the Lone Star saloon before the top fell out of that thing?
> 
> Manky looking tree.



Haha. Not in Texas. I think it’s just a “barn star”, basically just for a country look. At least from a quick google search lol


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment trim.70294A29-5892-4E9D-89EB-5F0D9443F644.MOV


----------



## Captain Bruce

treebilly said:


> I’ve worn a helmet in the crane cab a few times. Absolutely hate it. I’ve got the headset that was linked now. I think I’m gonna mount a smh 10 on a set of muffs. I get to much of the chipper and saw noise from the ground crew and I don’t like shutting my windows.


----------



## Captain Bruce

Agreed!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 1019918


You make it look easy. Those top cuts are often the trickiest.

Especially in ash it's often a fine balance between setting the sling in a high enough location so it doesn't flip over but also a strong enough spot where you're confident that crusty ash won't snap!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I should mention that job was probably four years ago or better now. My buddy Dennis took quite a few short vids. I just came across them the other day (now that apparently I can share them).
View attachment IMG_8108.MOV


----------



## mikewhite85

Did a few smaller jobs today. Someone did an oopsie. It's funny the places stray falling limbs find themselves.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Did a few smaller jobs today. Someone did an oopsie. It's funny the places stray falling limbs find themselves. View attachment 1020329



Two crews, baby!! Lol. You know you opened yourself up to this. I’m sure it’s still paying off, but I can see why you’d be hesitant to buy something that costs as much as your house.


----------



## ZinTrees

dropped these 2 small oaks today, and got a new hydraulic return line on my bucket truck, old one separated the jacket from the braids right at the bucket, and sprung a leak raining AW32 everywhere, such is life, rest of the hoses are fine
500i with a 28" bar sure is handy for starting cuts for the 881, saves the arms 
these guys got taken down so they could put a porch and pool in, as well as let the light in
oh, and no cleanup
















View attachment video-bd35adc5-7edb-4447-b9ca-674cf21306e7-1664324811.mp4


----------



## ZinTrees

and for the hell of it, had time so I decided to climb the first one we knocked down, after it was down, really didnt get much shorter after it fell


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Two crews, baby!! Lol. You know you opened yourself up to this. I’m sure it’s still paying off, but I can see why you’d be hesitant to buy something that costs as much as your house.


yup! This was about a $300 fix. Someone's coming early today to replace it.

Thankfully the income from 2 crews more than makes up for it. I can't believe how much my business credit card runs each month though. 

Another certified arborist moved near our corning location. It'll make 4 in the region, 2 of which are part of our company. I really want to hire him but it makes me nervous to bring on another guy before winter. We're only booked until about the first week of November now. After a couple miles of that gravy train ROW job, it was postponed due to budgetary reasons. 

But such is business ownership. If it was easy, everybody would do it!! You gotta love the fight!

You going to go for 2 crews in the spring???


----------



## tree MDS

I think I’m over the two crews thing. Doesn’t seem like it’d be worth it to me. 

New plan is to eventually pay the stuff I have now down and start banking some money for retirement. Just enjoy working. Money really isn’t all that important to me, believe it or not.


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> We're only booked until about the first week of November now


Are you going to use treeleads again this year?


----------



## ZinTrees

just got off the phone with bandit, finally got part numbers for new tach, autofeed wiring harness, and updated pigtail, as well as disk bearings, hopefully here in a few weeks I will have autofeed working, so that will be nice
also going to probably fab up a weld on feed table, to replace my bent folding one, should be like new once im done with everything, will sharpen the knives and probably flip the anvil while im at it
need to drain fuel tank and clean it, so far new hyd filter, fuel filters and water seperator, even after repairs I will have less than 20 grand into this chipper, its already paid for itself anyways


----------



## tree MDS

More dead ash trees deep in the back yard. Gonna finish up this job tomorrow after six days on it. 



View attachment IMG_8112.MOV


----------



## Helmstein

First problem with the 19xpc. Blew a tire that had a bubble on the side wall going 60mph. All I saw was white smoke in the rear view. It was quite the experience. 125psi and a 10k chipper it made a boom. A farmer working in his field a mile or so away hopped in his truck to investigate the noise. He claimed the ground shook echoing like crazy in the vally we were in. Pretty wild. 

If you ever had the pleasure to try and change a tire of this caliber and weight you know what I was in for. I had no Idea! What a **** show. 

Chipper sat on the side of the road for 30hrs waiting for the tire shop to order the right size tire and mount it. I had it on this evening at around 7pm.

Broke out the 1390xp today. How nice it is to have a back up chipper. The show must go on.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Are you going to use treeleads again this year?



Yeah, will probably go back on the hamster wheel for the winter!

What's your winter plan?


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> First problem with the 19xpc. Blew a tire that had a bubble on the side wall going 60mph. All I saw was white smoke in the rear view. It was quite the experience. 125psi and a 10k chipper it made a boom. A farmer working in his field a mile or so away hopped in his truck to investigate the noise. He claimed the ground shook echoing like crazy in the vally we were in. Pretty wild.
> 
> If you ever had the pleasure to try and change a tire of this caliber and weight you know what I was in for. I had no Idea! What a **** show.
> 
> Chipper sat on the side of the road for 30hrs waiting for the tire shop to order the right size tire and mount it. I had it on this evening at around 7pm.
> 
> Broke out the 1390xp today. How nice it is to have a back up chipper. The show must go on.


yikes!! Must have been a spendy tire to boot.


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> Yeah, will probably go back on the hamster wheel for the winter!
> 
> What's your winter plan?


Will turn Google ads back on in a few days, they've been off since about March. For the month of October I plan to work 4 days then 2 days of bids, taking deposits for anything booked into December - February to keep them committed and to have some cash flow in case of long periods of heavy snow. 

It doesn't hurt to have 10-20% of 3 months worth of income in my pocket going into winter. Anything more that 20% and I feel like I'm working for nothing once the job is actually done


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Will turn Google ads back on in a few days, they've been off since about March. For the month of October I plan to work 4 days then 2 days of bids, taking deposits for anything booked into December - February to keep them committed and to have some cash flow in case of long periods of heavy snow.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to have 10-20% of 3 months worth of income in my pocket going into winter. Anything more that 20% and I feel like I'm working for nothing once the job is actually done


Not a bad idea with the deposits. It's always irksome when someone commits and then backs out. I can see how a deposit could curtail that. 

I keep hearing it's going to be a snowy winter. I'm semi tempted to close shop at Christmas time and sit around and sip coffee all day til March!


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> yikes!! Must have been a spendy tire to boot.


$750 for two tires and one mounted and balanced. The guy at the tire store recommended I buy a spare due to the unusual size of the tire. They don't stock it.


----------



## Helmstein

Nice to have the 19xpc back from the side of the road. What an animal this chipper is. It's like having another guy on the jobsite. No nonsense!


----------



## tree MDS

I hear you. My 19xpc has been down all week. Last Friday the valve that runs the top feed roller (one of the two that the feed bar runs) jammed up inside. We have been using the 250 since last Saturday (bandit has been dicking my dealer, was supposed to have been sent via next day air Tuesday, now I’m hoping to have it Monday). Thankful to have a backup chipper, but it’s not anywhere near the same. 80% percent of the wood I picked up today would’ve been ground up in 20 mins. 

And look, my Log truck boom is leaking too! We’re dropping that off at a Palfinger dealer up in MA tomorrow. Lol. Gotta love it!


----------



## tree MDS

Oh yeah, and the valve down by your leg that manually runs the telescope function on the Mini G has been frozen up for a couple weeks now too, so been running without that function. Left MTE a message today wondering whatever happened to fixing that. I guess it was to late for the 9:00 to 3:30 guys.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, and I found out why my favorite ground guy that was on parole (and doing great) and living in a sober house hasn’t been in since Saturday. Sounds like the poor guy relapsed and overdosed. Poor Mike is gone. I found out yesterday morning when his mom texted me. (We had talked Wednesday evening trying to figure out where he was).

I still had to print up his pay stub from last week this afternoon. I don’t know who to make the check out to now. I texted his poor mom earlier but haven’t heard back yet.

What a week. I’m officially bummed, but doing okay. Just very saddened.


----------



## treebilly

Sorry to read that. Makes me want to check in with a couple guys I know to make sure they’re still staying clean.


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks, man. That means a lot to me. I know with as much time in these trades (and life) as you have in, you know what it’s all about.

Mike was just a good natured guy. His issues never really kept people from loving him. His spirit always shined through. We had become genuine friends.

I guess the hardest part about it is that in the month that he was back, and really himself, it reconnected our bond and all the good times we’d had working and laughing together. So many memories and jokes that are basically going to be all lost or tainted with sadness now.

Like I said, I’m fine, just bummed.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Oh, and I found out why my favorite ground guy that was on parole (and doing great) and living in a sober house hasn’t been in since Saturday. Sounds like the poor guy relapsed and overdosed. Poor Mike is gone. I found out yesterday morning when his mom texted me. (We had talked Wednesday evening trying to figure out where he was).
> 
> I still had to print up his pay stub from last week this afternoon. I don’t know who to make the check out to now. I texted his poor mom earlier but haven’t heard back yet.
> 
> What a week. I’m officially bummed, but doing okay. Just very saddened.


God damnit. I'm so sorry for your loss. Those drugs really can take ahold of you. I feel for his mom! Sounds like you were a real supporter of Mike.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> God damnit. I'm so sorry for your loss. Those drugs really can take ahold of you. I feel for his mom! Sounds like you were a real supporter of Mike.



Thanks bud. 

Yeah, I guess I was supportive of him. He was a great guy. Leaves behind a beautiful teenage daughter and many other family and good people that loved him. Everybody liked Mike. My girlfriend, my mom, other workers, customers, everyone. I don’t know the Mike in his dark stages, but from what I’ve seen, he wasn’t the type of guy people were disgusted when they saw him coming, Pretty impressive for someone carrying a horrible addiction around like that. That’s about all I’m gonna say about it. Another good man down. 

Thanks for listening to me guys - I needed to vent. 

Mike from last Saturday. The last job he ever worked… RIP brother. Those demons can’t touch you any longer!!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I was supportive of him. He was a great guy. Leaves behind a beautiful teenage daughter and many other family and good people that loved him. Everybody liked Mike. My girlfriend, my mom, other workers, customers, everyone. I don’t know the Mike in his dark stages, but from what I’ve seen, he wasn’t the type of guy people were disgusted when they saw him coming, Pretty impressive for someone carrying a horrible addiction around like that. That’s about all I’m gonna say about it. Another good man down.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me guys - I needed to vent.
> 
> Mike from last Saturday. The last job he ever worked… RIP brother. Those demons can’t touch you any longer!!View attachment 1020985


Don't mention it. 

What a great picture to be his last on the job. I bet his mom would love to see that picture. RIP Mike. 

Hes looking down on the MDS and all his loved ones.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I was supportive of him. He was a great guy. Leaves behind a beautiful teenage daughter and many other family and good people that loved him. Everybody liked Mike. My girlfriend, my mom, other workers, customers, everyone. I don’t know the Mike in his dark stages, but from what I’ve seen, he wasn’t the type of guy people were disgusted when they saw him coming, Pretty impressive for someone carrying a horrible addiction around like that. That’s about all I’m gonna say about it. Another good man down.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me guys - I needed to vent.
> 
> Mike from last Saturday. The last job he ever worked… RIP brother. Those demons can’t touch you any longer!!View attachment 1020985



Well that is a very **** outcome.

Bloody drugs.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Oh, and I found out why my favorite ground guy that was on parole (and doing great) and living in a sober house hasn’t been in since Saturday. Sounds like the poor guy relapsed and overdosed. Poor Mike is gone. I found out yesterday morning when his mom texted me. (We had talked Wednesday evening trying to figure out where he was).
> 
> I still had to print up his pay stub from last week this afternoon. I don’t know who to make the check out to now. I texted his poor mom earlier but haven’t heard back yet.
> 
> What a week. I’m officially bummed, but doing okay. Just very saddened.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mikewhite85

Sorry to hear MDS. Hard pill to swallow. Sounds like you gave him a good job and shared some great times.


----------



## tree MDS

On a brighter note… 

Dropped the log truck off at the palfinger dealer up in MA today. Met the owner and his foreman. Seem like really good guys, and they’re going to look into a few other issues with it for me while it’s up there. Got a mini tour and also saw some serious eye candy on the equipment front as well… omg!


----------



## tree MDS

I think maybe I’m going to look into this KB crane/grapplesaw truck thing more. There’s quite a waiting list and I do have some payments that are getting older. Really would be nice to have a full chessboard of pieces to work with. 

The hamster is running hard. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Let’s face it, after what I’ve been through with employees in the last couple years (culminating with the recent tragedy of Mike), I just don’t think it’s worth it to move forward trying to hire more of these guys.

I have always thought that I would be better off moving to a more machine based company and slimming down on personnel (not that I have many guys now anyway). Running a KB out of the spider seems like the answer to it all for me. I can be crane operator, climber, spider/bucket operator, whatever. So much more efficiency and so many people cut out… it really does seem like the move for me (that’s if I can even pull it off).

Sometimes I just see things, and it’s clear as day. This is one of those times. I’m gonna try and move towards this.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m a firm believer in that something good should come out of tragedy. Those of us that are left standing should look at life with new purpose. For me I’m not afraid to go a little deeper, live a little bit more. Cuz we never know when it’s coming for us.


----------



## tree MDS

Besides, I finally got operating the log truck down and it’s time to move on. Two year plus waiting period allows me the opportunity to pay off a couple (hopefully few more) things. I have been thinking forward to this move for many years now. Hopefully it’s time. I mean **** it, right!!!


----------



## mikewhite85

Good luck mds!!! 

What's the price tag on one of those cranes?


----------



## mikewhite85

Be careful on decks guys. 


Today big Dave was pruning a crab apple with a polesaw from this deck. When he leaned on the railing it gave way and he fell 10 or so feet. 

A fractured wrist, shattered elbow, and a life flight to the ER later, we are none the better for a skimpy $500 quick trim job. He is my main bucket operator and we will be missing him big time, possibly until the spring.



Stay safe.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Be careful on decks guys.
> View attachment 1021522
> 
> Today big Dave was pruning a crab apple with a polesaw from this deck. When he leaned on the railing it gave way and he fell 10 or so feet.
> 
> A fractured wrist, shattered elbow, and a life flight to the ER later, we are none the better for a skimpy $500 quick trim job. He is my main bucket operator and we will be missing him big time, possibly until the spring.
> View attachment 1021523
> 
> 
> Stay safe.



Damn, buddy!! I’m so sorry!! 

I hate to see good hardworking people have things like this happen to them! Thinking of all of you!!


----------



## tree MDS

Nice start to the week with an 11 1/2 hour day here (mostly because the giant dealer was working on trying to fix the telescope valve for what felt like five hours, so we couldn’t chip (had the machine right behind the chipper kind of. I would’ve moved it, but had no idea it would take so long. Still not fixed. Sounds like it’s another big hydraulic manifold/gonna have to go to their shop thing. Wtf?

Anyway was a cold, quiet (without the fun Mike), but good day. Crazy hill setup. See if the grcs vid works..





View attachment IMG_8133.MOV


----------



## tree MDS

Try this. Kinda fun. I know it’s no GoPro, but who gives a ****. Something different anyway. I just have to edit them down to under 20 seconds or so lol. 
View attachment IMG_8134.MOV


----------



## ZinTrees

small silver maple crane job today


----------



## Helmstein

The first year of owning the baby giant. We had a leak out of that manifold. Took 4 times to the previous dealer "Newtown Power Equipment' to finally fix the leak. They put a new hydro manifold under the joystick. Was something like 7 grand to replace. Warranty covered it. Once you get the kinks worked out it should give you thousands of worry less hours.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> The first year of owning the baby giant. We had a leak out of that manifold. Took 4 times to the previous dealer "Newtown Power Equipment' to finally fix the leak. They put a new hydro manifold under the joystick. Was something like 7 grand to replace. Warranty covered it. Once you get the kinks worked out it should give you thousands of worry less hours.



Yeah, MTE has been working on it. They have a windshield we’ve gotta schedule putting in my V6004t tele too. Just found it cracked a while back. Insurance claim, but I still have to pay the $1000 deductible. No biggie. They do seem like a solid company. I haven’t been there yet. Road tech stayed there most of yesterday trying to figure it out. I was happy with his effort anyway.

At least we can still use it till they get the part in house and schedule it with me. Just no telescope function.

Got my top feed roller valve in the 19xpc tonight. Seems to be working sweet again. I even painted it up lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, MTE has been working on it. They have a windshield we’ve gotta schedule putting in my V6004t tele too. Just found it cracked a while back. Insurance claim, but I still have to pay the $1000 deductible. No biggie. They do seem like a solid company. I haven’t been there yet. Road tech stayed there most of yesterday trying to figure it out. I was happy with his effort anyway.
> 
> At least we can still use it till they get the part in house and schedule it with me. Just no telescope function.
> 
> Got my top feed roller valve in the 19xpc tonight. Seems to be working sweet again. I even painted it up lol.
> View attachment 1021788


separate valve for top and bottom feed roller? first time noticing that, just to get more flow to the drive motors?
forward reverse valve is one of the parts I have to order for mine, it functions but the detent is almost gone and it has a constant leak, called bandit to ask about a rebuild kit, turns out you can only rebuild the detent, but the valve is only $250 to replace on mine so thats what im going to do
along with get autofeed working again


----------



## mikewhite85

Finally got my chip truck back from the fabricator





This thing will hold about twice the chips as my other one.

Now time for a bigger chipper!


----------



## Helmstein

Time for an 19xpc. It practically is another guy on the job site. But be careful, it will suck your mini in if it gets cought on something or your grapple doesn't let go while feeding. Almost flipped the baby giant when the grab function was sticking. My brother saved it when he saw the giant nearly on its side and hit the feed reverse. Talk about pucker factor!


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> Time for an 19xpc. It practically is another guy on the job site. But be careful, it will suck your mini in if it gets cought on something or your grapple doesn't let go while feeding. Almost flipped the baby giant when the grab function was sticking. My brother saved it when he saw the giant nearly on its side and hit the feed reverse. Talk about pucker factor!


That sounds amazing.

I'm more the type that will buy an older junky 18" chipper for 20-30k and have it fixed up. Is the 1890xp the older version of the 90xpc? 

But if I found one for the right price I would go for it!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> That sounds amazing.
> 
> I'm more the type that will buy an older junky 18" chipper for 20-30k and have it fixed up. Is the 1890xp the older version of the 90xpc?
> 
> But if I found one for the right price I would go for it!



If you could find a 200hp 1890, then you’d be in business… of course it might rip the ass end off that ford while chipping LOL.


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful day to work finally! We started this job Tuesday in the wind and rainy weather, then skipped yesterday and got back after it today. Worked till 6:30 tonight.

Took a chipper vid with other Mike. blades are actually shot (hit them up with the knife saver this am, need to flip), and that valve only fixed part of my problem, wheels still freeze up at times. All and all a good day and got paid. Two loads of chips out between finishing those four spuce plus another one.. Chipped everything. 


View attachment FullSizeRender.MOV


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Beautiful day to work finally! We started this job Tuesday in the wind and rainy weather, then skipped yesterday and got back after it today. Worked till 6:30 tonight.
> 
> Took a chipper vid with other Mike. blades are actually shot (hit them up with the knife saver this am, need to flip), and that valve only fixed part of my problem, wheels still freeze up at times. All and all a good day and got paid. Two loads of chips out between finishing those four spuce plus another one.. Chipped everything.
> View attachment 1022284
> 
> View attachment 1022285


Take a peice of duct tape/gorilla tape and stick it over that backup beeper. You can still hear it sitting on the machine but the whole neighborhood won't hear the obnoxiously loud beeping sound. 

No chip barf in-between the truck and chipper with the diesel. What a beast!


----------



## Helmstein

Ultimate kill kit!


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> Ultimate kill kit!


Very nice!

Whachu got in the back of the chip truck?


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Whachu got in the back of the chip truck?


That's how we transport the baby giant. We have 12' ramps and in she goes


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> Ultimate kill kit!


What about the chipper ?


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Take a peice of duct tape/gorilla tape and stick it over that backup beeper. You can still hear it sitting on the machine but the whole neighborhood won't hear the obnoxiously loud beeping sound.
> 
> No chip barf in-between the truck and chipper with the diesel. What a beast!





bck said:


> What about the chipper ?



And the plyboard!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s the most inefficient thing I’ve done in a while. Dame log truck had a bad hyd cylinder, so gonna be a couple weeks, plus some serious coin. Of well. After a little bit of this and getting porked at the dump, I’m ready to pay whatever to get the big guy back!! Lol. At least we can always keep going in a pinch!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Here’s the most inefficient thing I’ve done in a while. Dame log truck had a bad hyd cylinder, so gonna be a couple weeks, plus some serious coin. Of well. After a little bit of this and getting porked at the dump, I’m ready to pay whatever to get the big guy back!! Lol. At least we can always keep going in a pinch!


the fancy stuff just has more to go wrong
had to fall back on the dump trailer
loaded mine with the crane last week, makes the job go quick when I can load logs straight from the tree that the mini cant lift


----------



## Helmstein

I w


bck said:


> What about the chipper ?


I was pulling off a job working alone. The previous day we had the dump trailor full of logs and the chip truck full of chips. 

When I work alone. I use the lift and when done grab the chipper. We always work within 10-15 min away from the yard. I've learned it's all about route density in this game.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> I've learned it's all about route density in this game.



It’s all about some kind of density, that’s for sure. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Easy crane job today. New chip truck had its maiden voyage too. Was nice having WAY more capacity.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. We had an easy crane day for once too.


----------



## treebilly

We had a nice crane day as well. No pics though.


----------



## Helmstein

MDS approved jobsite. Plyboard road In. 
What a Day!


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice little job at a hunting cabin way out in the boondocks in austin,pa. Some removals, cabling, and ROW pruning along the driveway.





Nice fall foliage on the way home to boot


----------



## tree MDS

It was a beautiful day. We were up in the rugged land of Barkhampsted CT, I didn’t get any pics but a nice bucket truck/truck/chipper job. Good days pay, back by 3:30 and had the 4300 loaded with some perfect ash firewood. Probably only a half cord, but you gotta start somewhere lol. 

Then I went back and took another look at a good sized job that it’d be nice to get. What a beautiful property. Check out these Sugar Maples!


----------



## ZinTrees

took down a codom black walnut over a mobile home today for another tree company, got a small pecan tomorrow for Re/Max First, 6 pines thursday, 2 larger pecans for Re/Max on Friday, weekend off, then back to it monday pruning a pecan and getting a maple back from a roof and cable TV lines to a house
made it about 20 minutes into todays job before getting swarmed by bees, so that made for a fun day, going to mill up some walnut logs
I bought an MS170 for the laughs today for 80 bucks, came with a 16" bar that I swapped to my 200t and put my 14" light bar on the 170, cute little thing



lined up a majority of my saws today, minus my 261, dads poulan, and 2 polesaws
giving myself ideas, my saw shop is having a meeting with their supplier of climbing gear, everything will be on sale, some stuff will be given away, so im probably buying a 400c (saws will be on sale as well)
id pick up a GRCS but the boxer and crane takes care of that need


----------



## tree MDS

lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> lol.


I know, its cute, I bought it for the bar and the laughs, im having a good time and thats what matters, gotta live a little


----------



## mikewhite85

My crew and I are taking several OSHA courses for a big corporation we're working for next week including an hour long chainsaw safety course. Apparently, you're supposed to change your drive sprocket after going through 2 chains. Seems a bit overkill to me.

The other thing I did not know, after chainsawing for nearly the last 20 years, is that you're not supposed to use an air compressor to clean air filters... oops. 

They are easy to take online courses and are actually pretty helpful. I'm considering having our new hires take a couple of them. For NY state jobs you need to have the OSHA 10 hour course anyway.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> supposed to change your drive sprocket after going through 2 chains


ive heard all sorts of stuff on that
never once worn out a sprocket, and ive got a few high hour saws in that lineup
would be hard for me to measure that anyways, since I never run 1 chain at a time, I swap between them as they go dull, different wood types, trying different methods to sharpen, ETC


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice view at lunch today



Removed some ash at a very nice cabin along pine creek.


----------



## tree MDS

Been a week of it so far. Tomorrow should be an easier day anyway. Today was a super pita of arboristing per customer request. One fractured birch, and just another horrible leader inches off the roof. Who builds houses around these crap trees!!?? Good days pay but well earned.

Special thanks to my buddies at DBL this week. First for awesome crane service and them secondly for piecing my grcs curly cue back together so we could keep on schedule with the pita birch job! Lol!





And then another pic of one of my customers “Covid projects” Building this wood working shop on his property. Lol. Must be okay. This dude has his **** together. That’s just the barn Covid project featured here, remember!


----------



## tree MDS

Oh yeah, and had to plywood around the septic system to start. Typical MDS job, really.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Been a week of it so far. Tomorrow should be an easier day anyway. Today was a super pita of arboristing per customer request. One fractured birch, and just another horrible leader inches off the roof. Who builds houses around these crap trees!!?? Good days pay but well earned.
> 
> Special thanks to my buddies at DBL this week. First for awesome crane service and them secondly for piecing my grcs curly cue back together so we could keep on schedule with the pita birch job! Lol!
> View attachment 1023912
> View attachment 1023913
> View attachment 1023914
> View attachment 1023915
> 
> And then another pic of one of my customers “Covid projects” Building this wood working shop on his property. Lol. Must be okay. This dude has his **** together. That’s just the barn Covid project featured here, remember!
> View attachment 1023917


whats the question, money is the answer.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> The first year of owning the baby giant. We had a leak out of that manifold. Took 4 times to the previous dealer "Newtown Power Equipment' to finally fix the leak. They put a new hydro manifold under the joystick. Was something like 7 grand to replace. Warranty covered it. Once you get the kinks worked out it should give you thousands of worry less hours.



That sounds like what might end up happening with mine. They’re picking it up Monday. I’ve been running it with no tele for at least a month now it seems. After a while you hardly even miss it, but it’ll sure be nice to have that function back. 

All and all that little machine is a dream though, I have to admit, it would’ve been nice to have had one years ago… of course I didn’t have a log truck then, so I was probably better off with the big one, but still. (Heated cab will be much appreciated in the winter too).

They’re also drooping off a new windshield for my big giant. I got a crack in it somehow. I’m going to have the glass company the recommended install it here probably. I made an insurance claim, so they covered $1700 of the $2700 estimate to replace it ($1000 deductible). Gotta get something back out of those ins. bastards after all these years!


----------



## ZinTrees

was running the boxer a few days ago, and had an engine mount come loose, punch a hole in the oil filter, and dump all the oil out on a job, been working on it all day, got the mount put back in, did some "exhaust work"
totally un related, a straight piped 3 cyl perkins sounds amazing
picked up a new welder 2 days ago as well, just a cheap 220 amp multiprocess from harbor freight but so far its doing great

put out 50K in bids on sunday
one was a 40k bid lol, 40 trees at a bank, cannot drop them on the parkinglot, have to work when they arent busy, crane out a few between buildings

so far a fun ish week lol


----------



## mikewhite85

The guys drove the new to us bucket 40 mins to a job yesterday only to discover the outriggers would go down but the boom would not switch over. They scratched their heads until they brought it back and swapped with the 60 footer. Still got that boxelder done but with much time unfortunately wasted. 

I took it to the local Mennonite mechanic around 6pm and he had it figured out in 10 mins. Guy is a genius. Apparently there is a small safety switch behind the battery box. Must have gotten bumped when we were cleaning the terminals that morning. The mechanic is pretty busy but he always makes time for us asap. He is one of 9 siblings and His shop is on a large running farm. I seem to almost always have a machine or two there.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice crane day.

My log truck is done too. Probably pick that up tomorrow.

And I actually dropped the tractor off to get fixed at JD too.

Things are looking up.


----------



## capetrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Apparently, you're supposed to change your drive sprocket after going through 2 chains. Seems a bit overkill to me.


Going through two chains? Do you mean after changing two or sharpening it enough that the chain is no good and do that twice?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Nice crane day.
> 
> My log truck is done too. Probably pick that up tomorrow.
> 
> And I actually dropped the tractor off to get fixed at JD too.
> 
> Things are looking up.
> View attachment 1025399
> View attachment 1025398
> View attachment 1025400
> 
> View attachment 1025402


Good deal!

That's a nice looking crane too. 40 ton?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Good deal!
> 
> That's a nice looking crane too. 40 ton?



It’s a beautiful crane. National NBT 55L. 55 ton with 150’ boom.


----------



## mikewhite85

capetrees said:


> Going through two chains? Do you mean after changing two or sharpening it enough that the chain is no good and do that twice?


The latter. It doesn't seem like we go through many sprockets, even on the topper saws.

Down in Philly for a conference at the moment. Gonna check out an old bc1800. 

Both of our chippers currently are down for repairs. Why not add a third to the mix?


----------



## Rabid K9

Getting stuff done. Decided to take the family on a cross continent road trip over summer, while keeping the business going pretty much full speed. Just to add some stress….

Burnt through bridge in awkward, tall leggy nemesis yesterday, favourite saddle, rendering it unservicable, backed it up in tree & finished the devil.

$365 to get a bridge out ASAP from Buckingham!!


----------



## Groundman One

A question if I may, since some of you have the good info: is it really that bad to run a 9/16" rope through a block/pulley meant for 1/2"? The block says less than 13mm and the 9/16 is 14.3mm. 

I can understand 5/8 and certainly 3/4 squishing through might not be great, but 9/16?

The point is I like my 9/16 Dynasorb and the Rock Exotica 2.6" fixed on the Ultrasling looks mighty sweet.


----------



## ZinTrees

Groundman One said:


> A question if I may, since some of you have the good info: is it really that bad to run a 9/16" rope through a block/pulley meant for 1/2"? The block says less than 13mm and the 9/16 is 14.3mm.
> 
> I can understand 5/8 and certainly 3/4 squishing through might not be great, but 9/16?
> 
> The point is I like my 9/16 Dynasorb and the Rock Exotica 2.6" fixed on the Ultrasling looks mighty sweet.


I dont think you will have an issue
put the rope in and take a look, if it looks good send it


----------



## Groundman One

ZinTrees said:


> I dont think you will have an issue
> put the rope in and take a look, if it looks good send it



That's the thing, I don't have the fancy block and sling yet. It's not cheap but it looks super handy. Considering ordering it. And 9/16 is our go to rope. I'm sure you're right and it would be fine. I tell ya, I'd almost consider getting a 1\2" Dynasorb just to use with this thing. What a great lightweight setup. 

We have some jury-rigged "ultraslings" and whoopies to use with a heavy block, but when I showed this to my climber, he got all wide eyed. _"Buy it! Buy it! Buy it!" _ 



What a delicious toy!


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> A question if I may, since some of you have the good info: is it really that bad to run a 9/16" rope through a block/pulley meant for 1/2"? The block says less than 13mm and the 9/16 is 14.3mm.
> 
> I can understand 5/8 and certainly 3/4 squishing through might not be great, but 9/16?
> 
> The point is I like my 9/16 Dynasorb and the Rock Exotica 2.6" fixed on the Ultrasling looks mighty sweet.



Sounds like it’s just not meant to be. I would stick to the manufacturer’s recommendations on that one. 

Or you could listen to Pimples and “send it”. Lol


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like it’s just not meant to be. I would stick to the manufacturer’s recommendations on that one.



Now I'm sad. 

But you may well be right. You have to admit, though, it's a nice looking toy. Makes no sense, the WLL on the thing is perfect for 9/16. I suppose my eyeballs fell in love with that sweet looking rig. It just looks so handy.

That said, the new Dynasord II 9/16 went down in WLL from 1500lbs (Dynasorb I) to about 1300, can't imagine why. The 1/2 is at 1050. 




tree MDS said:


> Or you could listen to Pimples and “send it”. Lol



I'm just standing here trying to look nonchalant.


----------



## tree MDS

So I changed the second feed roller control valve on my big chipper, and did new blades and bolts. Seems to be at least 95% back to normal (if not 100%).

Log truck is back log trucking.

Mini giant is awaiting parts that are in the states, so hopefully that’s done Tuesday or Wednesday

And the JD is being worked on at the dealer, so hopefully that’s not too much longer either

When it rains, it definitely pours. Looking forward to having all the pieces back in play!


----------



## mikewhite85

Groundman One said:


> A question if I may, since some of you have the good info: is it really that bad to run a 9/16" rope through a block/pulley meant for 1/2"? The block says less than 13mm and the 9/16 is 14.3mm.
> 
> I can understand 5/8 and certainly 3/4 squishing through might not be great, but 9/16?
> 
> The point is I like my 9/16 Dynasorb and the Rock Exotica 2.6" fixed on the Ultrasling looks mighty sweet.



You need to run the appropriate size rope. Rigging gear, like climbing gear, is something you can't cut corners on. I once had a block fail and it was close to disastrous. We were very fortunate. 

We use those omni blocks with infinity slings daily. Well worth the small investment. Ours are 5/8"


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> So I changed the second feed roller control valve on my big chipper, and did new blades and bolts. Seems to be at least 95% back to normal (if not 100%).
> 
> Log truck is back log trucking.
> 
> Mini giant is awaiting parts that are in the states, so hopefully that’s done Tuesday or Wednesday
> 
> And the JD is being worked on at the dealer, so hopefully that’s not too much longer either
> 
> When it rains, it definitely pours. Looking forward to having all the pieces back in play!


You'll be back "rolling" again like usual soon!

I finally joined the big bad chipper club.



It's an 1800 but, apparently, has a 200hp cummins and a tranny from a bc2000. It is WAY bigger than my 12" machines. Looking forward to feeding some big wood with it. Might even bust out my BMG, which hasn't been touched in a year!


----------



## tree MDS

Nice Mike! That thing looks like a major upgrade!! 200hp, that’s a 6 cylinder, right? Bad ass!


----------



## treebilly

I was thinking that motor housing looked odd for an 1800. The chute also looked a bit big. With 200 HP that thing will eat


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Now I'm sad.
> 
> But you may well be right. You have to admit, though, it's a nice looking toy. Makes no sense, the WLL on the thing is perfect for 9/16. I suppose my eyeballs fell in love with that sweet looking rig. It just looks so handy.
> 
> That said, the new Dynasord II 9/16 went down in WLL from 1500lbs (Dynasorb I) to about 1300, can't imagine why. The 1/2 is at 1050.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just standing here trying to look nonchalant.



What is it and this Dynasorb, you really seem to love that rope! Must be because it’s handy when your climber is roping out a top and you realize after the fact that you had your foot on the rope!


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> What is it and this Dynasorb, you really seem to love that rope! Must be because it’s handy when your climber is roping out a top and you realize after the fact that you had your foot on the rope!



You find something you like and it works and you trust it so you stick with it. 

I've beat the #### out of 9/16 Dynasorb and done some stuff I probably shouldn't have done with it  and it held up like a champ. Just like my 461. I don't have a ton of gear, but I like the gear I have.

I'm also a big fan of the Iron Wizard carabiners.


----------



## tree MDS

I have roped some stuff down on that red 9/16 sherrill sells (forget name, stable or DB?) over the years and no problems ever . So I understand trusting the equipment. Was just looking to bust your chops. Lol.


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> I have roped some stuff down on that red 9/16 sherrill sells (forget name, stable or DB?) over the years and no problems ever . So I understand trusting the equipment. Was just looking to bust your chops. Lol. View attachment 1026486



Yes, I noticed you were trying to hash my buzz. 

_Some people... _


----------



## tree MDS

So unfortunately under heavy use yesterday that problem with my chipper feed system stalling resurfaced. 

I’m thinking the feed wheel pressures need be adjusted like the bandit guy suggested this spring when I talked to them. Can’t think of what else it could be. 

Gave my mechanic a heads up this morning that we’ll be dropping it off at some point. 

Can’t wait to get that thing back to normal! Such an amazing and beautiful machine, hate to see it plagued by such a minor issue!! 

Going to be so nice to have all this stuff back up and running properly! Omg


----------



## mikewhite85

Do you have a backup chipper?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> So unfortunately under heavy use yesterday that problem with my chipper feed system stalling resurfaced.


mine has been doing this, feed wheels just lose all the pressure as soon as the fluid gets hot
either ive got a valve out of adjustment or hydraulic pump is going bad


----------



## pdqdl

Groundman One said:


> A question if I may, since some of you have the good info: is it really that bad to run a 9/16" rope through a block/pulley meant for 1/2"? The block says less than 13mm and the 9/16 is 14.3mm.
> 
> I can understand 5/8 and certainly 3/4 squishing through might not be great, but 9/16?
> 
> The point is I like my 9/16 Dynasorb and the Rock Exotica 2.6" fixed on the Ultrasling looks mighty sweet.


I'm not familiar with the hardware in question, but generally a pulley built for 1/2" rope will be designed around specifications that stay within certain margins so as to not reduce the working load of the rope unnecessarily.

For example: a pulley designed around the minimum sheave size permitted for 1/2" rope will cause a 9/16ths rope to break prematurely. Probably due to the pulley's radius being smaller than the ropes minimum bend radius to keep full strength. Even if the cheek plates aren't rubbing, the ropes safe working load will be reduced on account of being loaded onto pulleys that don't fit.


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> I'm not familiar with the hardware in question, but generally a pulley built for 1/2" rope will be designed around specifications that stay within certain margins so as to not reduce the working load of the rope unnecessarily.
> 
> For example: a pulley designed around the minimum sheave size permitted for 1/2" rope will cause a 9/16ths rope to break prematurely. Probably due to the pulley's radius being smaller than the ropes minimum bend radius to keep full strength. Even if the cheek plates aren't rubbing, the ropes safe working load will be reduced on account of being loaded onto pulleys that don't fit.



I was being hopeful. I know if the rope is too big it may squish a bit around the edges of the wheel in the pulley, but I thought maybe someone smarter than me would say a 14.3mm rope would be fine even if the manufacturer says 13mm tops. As stated, I wouldn't go stuffing a 5/8 through it, but I thought there may be wiggle room for the 9/16.

That Rock Exotica pulley on the ultrasling just looks so cool. And it's nice to have new toys. I'll just throw the totally unsexy pulley I have on a 3/4" Ultrasling. It's stronger and cheaper, but not as much fun. 

Look at this thing. Tell me that ain't cool! I swear I'm at half-mast just looking at it.


----------



## Groundman One

...or if you have 8 million ####### dollars burning a hole in your pocket, you can buy one of these. But for the money this thing probably costs, I'd get a DMM block and be all Martha's Vineyard, Chardonnay for lunch, fancy pants like Tree MDS.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Do you have a backup chipper?



Yeah, we still have my 250 bandit as a backup. Decent little chipper, but not so much fun when you’re used to the bigger machines. It’s definitely not a big fan of dead ash tid bits. 

At least we can always keep working, though.


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> ...or if you have 8 million ####### dollars burning a hole in your pocket, you can buy one of these. But for the money this thing probably costs, I'd get a DMM block and be all Martha's Vineyard, Chardonnay for lunch, fancy pants like Tree MDS.



What exactly is so special about that thing? Kinda reminds me of those cheapo snatch blocks you can buy at tractor supply lol. 

My biggest gear waste of money was the large DMM block… the thing with the extra hole in the top. Was something like $600 and is absolutely the last pulley I ever grab out of the truck. So bulky and heavy it’s pretty much useless imo.


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> What exactly is so special about that thing? Kinda reminds me of those cheapo snatch blocks you can buy at tractor supply lol.
> 
> My biggest gear waste of money was the large DMM block… the thing with the extra hole in the top. Was something like $600 and is absolutely the last pulley I ever grab out of the truck. So bulky and heavy it’s pretty much useless imo.



You hashin' my buzz again?  

Actually, that big Rock Exotica block looks to be too big for what it is. The smaller version on the sling looks good. But I'd love to have the small DMM block. That thing is pretty sweet. The big DMM is beyond what we need.


----------



## tree MDS

On a separate note… 

I’m wondering just how much the high price of diesel is actually taking a bite out of profits this year. I’m not the best figure head, but seems like I’m charging more and retaining less. I can’t think of what else it can be!!?? 

I filled up the ram, the 4700, the bucket truck and the chipper last week. All were at about a quarter tank. Was just over $700. I think that was an all time record for most spent on fuel in a single morning. Feels that way anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

Of course stuff like this hasn’t been helping either. This is my JD tractor now. Lol. 

Will be nice the have it back up to snuff though. Especially with winter coming.


----------



## tree MDS

Of course the tractor is paid for and only has 1000 hrs on it, so basically I’ll have a like new machine for 5k or so. Not so bad when I think of it that way.


----------



## mikewhite85

Yikes! Bills, bills, bills.... Diesel is hitting 6 bucks around here right now. I just did the math and spent about $950 last week, which is actually less than I thought! Glad you're getting your John Deere back. I've missed seeing it in your pictures!

We started a 2 day removal job for a large corporation today and took out 2 large London Planes hanging over a building made of glass (literally!)

Their safety standards are higher than any company I've ever worked for. All my guys had to take online certification courses for chainsaw, front end loader, and bucket truck over the last week. At one point there were 5-6 white helmets with clip boards watching making sure we weren't one handing the saw! Having said all of that, if we do well it will lead to a ton more work so I'm willing to jump through whatever hoops they like. 

Wish I could take pics of this one. During their safety meeting they explicitly prohibited photography.


----------



## pdqdl

They probably watching for drop starting the saws, too.


----------



## ZinTrees

ive got one large oak to drop tomorrow, and had a dude stop by a few days ago asking for chips to fill in a pond
coincidentally they are next door, and the job is a block from my house, gonna bring the logs home to mill, and dump chips for free in a pond
landfill is 5 minutes away if we need to take anything there
all in all not bad, can walk home for lunch, free disposal, open drop zone, no back weight, gonna bring the 881 for it tho
gonna be a big thud when it lands


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> They probably watching for drop starting the saws, too.


pinch between legs and pull, works good and is approved last I saw
in the bucket or tree its near impossible NOT to drop start a saw tho

when it was new my 500i wouldnt start with the compression release pushed in, found that out in the bucket one day, leaning over the side trying to start a saw that was infact impossible to start, I just quit using the decomp on all my saws now, including the 881


----------



## pdqdl

Approved, yes. By me and my knees... No.
I've only done it that way a few times in my life. Can't stand it. I'd rather bend over and step on it, and that damn near never happens, either.


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> Approved, yes. By me and my knees... No.
> I've only done it that way a few times in my life. Can't stand it. I'd rather bend over and step on it, and that damn near never happens, either.



Don't you guys just hold the saw in one hand and pull the cord with the other?

I think if anyone around here put the saw between their knees or on the ground to start, the whole job would shut down and everyone would be just be staring.


----------



## pdqdl

Believe it or not, those are the only safe ways to start a chainsaw. "Drop starting" is expressly forbidden by the safety experts, 'cause they know a lot more about this stuff than we do.

Even your favorite saw maker thinks so.


Nobody seems to ever comment on what to do when your big fat toe boot doesn't fit inside the chainsaw handle or how to hold a big saw between your legs and pull hard enough to overcome a saw with no compression release. 

I tried the "hold the handle with your knees" method a couple times. It worked better than I thought it would, but nowhere near as effectively as drop starting it.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> On a separate note…
> 
> I’m wondering just how much the high price of diesel is actually taking a bite out of profits this year. I’m not the best figure head, but seems like I’m charging more and retaining less. I can’t think of what else it can be!!??
> 
> I filled up the ram, the 4700, the bucket truck and the chipper last week. All were at about a quarter tank. Was just over $700. I think that was an all time record for most spent on fuel in a single morning. Feels that way anyway.



Certainly a bit of pocket pain the diesel prices. We had a halving of the government fuel excise earlier in year (reduced prices by about 25 cents / litre) but that ended in September.

Filled up just before it ended, back up to $2.38 per litre now. Have managed to string the 'cheap' diesel out for a few weeks, using the truck tanks to fill up machines, but going to have to face the music next couple of days.

I put up prices a little to help ease the pain, but don't think they are covering half of the damage.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Of course stuff like this hasn’t been helping either. This is my JD tractor now. Lol.
> 
> Will be nice the have it back up to snuff though. Especially with winter coming.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027203



Equipment gremlins - bane of all our lives, along with the fuel prices.

Just put new tracks & sprockets on my Vermeer loader last weekend, chipper & loader due for a hydraulic flush (1000hrs), injectors to be replaced in one truck, air-con stopped working, got that fixed, reverse camera stopped, chasing a neutral gearbox switch for the heavy rigid truck, new steers coming up on both trucks, one light ute going in for gearbox recon this week, other light ute needs a million small maintenance jobs, but it keeps chugging.

Wouldn't mind making some modifications on some of my gear, but constantly chasing the running repairs makes that hard.

Bought a new family ute, which is pretty pimped up being set up as a dealer demo, but that still requires a few things to ready it for a long road trip.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Approved, yes. By me and my knees... No.
> I've only done it that way a few times in my life. Can't stand it. I'd rather bend over and step on it, and that damn near never happens, either.



I couldn’t agree more. I hate both the other methods (though I do start the big saw (395) on the ground sometimes. If there’s a log around I’ll usually throw the bar on that so it’s not digging in the dirt, etc. and drop nose that too. 

Drop nose start with the chain brake on. At least 95% of the time anyway.

Drop nose is especially effective if you ground guy half flooded the saw out by leg locking it lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Equipment gremlins - bane of all our lives, along with the fuel prices.
> 
> Just put new tracks & sprockets on my Vermeer loader last weekend, chipper & loader due for a hydraulic flush (1000hrs), injectors to be replaced in one truck, air-con stopped working, got that fixed, reverse camera stopped, chasing a neutral gearbox switch for the heavy rigid truck, new steers coming up on both trucks, one light ute going in for gearbox recon this week, other light ute needs a million small maintenance jobs, but it keeps chugging.
> 
> Wouldn't mind making some modifications on some of my gear, but constantly chasing the running repairs makes that hard.
> 
> Bought a new family ute, which is pretty pimped up being set up as a dealer demo, but that still requires a few things to ready it for a long road trip.
> 
> View attachment 1027357
> View attachment 1027358
> View attachment 1027359
> View attachment 1027355
> 
> View attachment 1027360



The dogs look happy. Two thumbs up!! 

Are you planning you go snorkeling with that thing? Lol


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Equipment gremlins - bane of all our lives, along with the fuel prices.
> 
> Just put new tracks & sprockets on my Vermeer loader last weekend, chipper & loader due for a hydraulic flush (1000hrs), injectors to be replaced in one truck, air-con stopped working, got that fixed, reverse camera stopped, chasing a neutral gearbox switch for the heavy rigid truck, new steers coming up on both trucks, one light ute going in for gearbox recon this week, other light ute needs a million small maintenance jobs, but it keeps chugging.
> 
> Wouldn't mind making some modifications on some of my gear, but constantly chasing the running repairs makes that hard.
> 
> Bought a new family ute, which is pretty pimped up being set up as a dealer demo, but that still requires a few things to ready it for a long road trip.
> 
> View attachment 1027357
> View attachment 1027358
> View attachment 1027359
> View attachment 1027355
> 
> View attachment 1027360


You guys have the best looking Trucks over there. I'd love to have something like that for the winter to buzz around in. Looks like fun. Love the bed enclosure. Looks expensive!


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> You guys have the best looking Trucks over there. I'd love to have something like that for the winter to buzz around in. Looks like fun. Love the bed enclosure. Looks expensive!



I want one of those big palfinger’s on a Scania, that seems like it would be just about the cats ass.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> I couldn’t agree more. I hate both the other methods (though I do start the big saw (395) on the ground sometimes. If there’s a log around I’ll usually throw the bar on that so it’s not digging in the dirt, etc. and drop nose that too.
> 
> Drop nose start with the chain brake on. At least 95% of the time anyway.
> 
> Drop nose is especially effective if you ground guy half flooded the saw out by leg locking it lol.



Exactly! 
_I'm probably at 98% drop start, though_.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> You guys have the best looking Trucks over there. I'd love to have something like that for the winter to buzz around in. Looks like fun. Love the bed enclosure. Looks expensive!



Lol, looks like it just needs an Australian Clarke Griswold at the helm… maybe some simulated wood siding lol


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> Believe it or not, those are the only safe ways to start a chainsaw. "Drop starting" is expressly forbidden by the safety experts, 'cause they know a lot more about this stuff than we do.



Between myself, my climber, our other climber who helps out sometimes, and our old boss, we have well over 100 years of work experience between us. Uncounted tens of thousands of starts.

Nobody has ever started their saw between their knees or on the ground. Never. Ever.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Nobody seems to ever comment on what to do when your big fat toe boot doesn't fit inside the chainsaw handle


the right side of the bottom "plate" usually sticks out more, put your heel on that reaching over the rear handle


pdqdl said:


> how to hold a big saw between your legs and pull hard enough to overcome a saw with no compression release.


pull it like a man, never once had an issue with that, I dont even use the decomp on the 881


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Lol, looks like it just needs an Australian Clarke Griswold at the helm… maybe some simulated wood siding lol


And a trip to Vegas with Mr. Papa Giorgio. Love that movie. The old guy in the end" I won da money" lmao


----------



## Helmstein

Last of the Fall color. Looking forward to the season ending. It's been the best year but most challenging yet. Looking forward to sitting inside on a nice snowy day. Oh I forgot, I plow. Haha

I think the light at the end of the tunnel is near.


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> Last of the Fall color. Looking forward to the season ending. It's been the best year but most challenging yet. Looking forward to sitting inside on a nice snowy day. Oh I forgot, I plow. Haha
> 
> I think the light at the end of the tunnel is near.



Looking forward to those nice snowy days.

Have you figured out how to make money plowing??? I wasn't sure it was possible!


----------



## mikewhite85

Smashed my windshield today! Was parked behind the bucket and its knuckle bumped up against some deadwood behind. Happened right in front of the GC's safety guy. Kind of laughed it off but overall they are pretty happy with us and we've already got more work with them in the pipeline.

The two London Planetrees we removed turned out to be filled with concrete in the lower 5 ft too!!! What a day. The prime contractor asked me to add an "overage charge" to my invoice. That's a first for me. Found some old mummified squirrels in the trunk to boot.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Smashed my windshield today! Was parked behind the bucket and its knuckle bumped up against some deadwood behind. Happened right in front of the GC's safety guy. Kind of laughed it off but overall they are pretty happy with us and we've already got more work with them in the pipeline.
> 
> The two London Planetrees we removed turned out to be filled with concrete in the lower 5 ft too!!! What a day. The prime contractor asked me to add an "overage charge" to my invoice. That's a first for me. Found some old mummified squirrels in the trunk to boot.



Haha. I’m sorry, I don’t mean to be a ****, but I would’ve paid to see the look on everybody’s faces when that went down on your fancy pants job!


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> The dogs look happy. Two thumbs up!!
> 
> Are you planning you go snorkeling with that thing? Lol



Handy thing the snorkels on light utes, with our dusty roads & propensity for flooding.

But yes, this one has the large 'airmax' version to suit the alleged 'Tickford' engine tuning.


----------



## Rabid K9

Helmstein said:


> You guys have the best looking Trucks over there. I'd love to have something like that for the winter to buzz around in. Looks like fun. Love the bed enclosure. Looks expensive!



Wasn't cheap, but was time for me to buy something for the family after everything that gets bought for the business.

We are going on a longer road trip over summer, should be a good travel vehicle, but expecting to trade it in relatively quickly to get something a bit more robust & business than bling. Personally not a huge fan of 'wellbody' utes, what we call tray backs are much more suited to work & have more space.

But for now it's fun too drive.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Lol, looks like it just needs an Australian Clarke Griswold at the helm… maybe some simulated wood siding lol



Funny you say that. Reckon I could pass as a darker, hopefully fitter Chevy Chase & my partner is an Italian Ellen!!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Haha. I’m sorry, I don’t mean to be a ****, but I would’ve paid to see the look on everybody’s faces when that went down on your fancy pants job!


It was a little awkward! The trees were hanging over a literal 3 story wall made of glass panels. I am so happy it was my 350 dollar windshield that got busted instead. Looks like we are going to turn into one of their main tree vendors so I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## tree MDS

So I took today off to deal with more equipment bs. Spent half the day dumping chips, wood, switching trailers, etc. Made a call to Bandit tech, dropped of the big chipper at my mechanics, then went down the MTE to pick up my mini G personally. Wasn’t about to wait another day for warrantied delivery when I had time. At least we can do something tomorrow. The ground has been so wet I need that machine!

@Helmstein, that place is definitely a classy operation. That Melissa girl that works in the office, or whatever is particularly easy on the eyes to say the least! Rarely do you find a girl that sounds that cute on the phone actually looks like that. Lol, very impressive.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Looking forward to those nice snowy days.
> 
> Have you figured out how to make money plowing??? I wasn't sure it was possible!


Luckily for me I'm just a partner in a plowing business that just drives the truck. No expenses and I don't own the truck. I take 40% before expenses. Not a bad deal if you ask me. 

As for the tree side of things, I shut down for the winter and keep the work trucks off the salty roads. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> So I took today off to deal with more equipment bs. Spent half the day dumping chips, wood, switching trailers, etc. Made a call to Bandit tech, dropped of the big chipper at my mechanics, then went down the MTE to pick up my mini G personally. Wasn’t about to wait another day for warrantied delivery when I had time. At least we can do something tomorrow. The ground has been so wet I need that machine!
> 
> @Helmstein, that place is definitely a classy operation. That Melissa girl that works in the office, or whatever is particularly easy on the eyes to say the least! Rarely do you find a girl that sounds that cute on the phone actually looks like that. Lol, very impressive.


Sounds like a productive day! The baby giant is our saving grace when the ground gets saturated. And saturated it is. 

You know I never paid much attention to her but now that you mention it! Lol I'm always in a rush to get on with my day seeing as I'm about 1.25hr drive away.

My favorite down there at MTE is Larry. First time I met him he offered me licorice, held the bag out to me and insisted I stick my hand in and grab some. So I did and he said I never met anyone that didn't like licorice. Haha good guy. 

When I had so many problems with newtown when I first got the baby giant, the regional rep of Tobroco Giant personaly recommended MTE to get the Job done. That carried weight going In there to MTE.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> It was a little awkward! The trees were hanging over a literal 3 story wall made of glass panels. I am so happy it was my 350 dollar windshield that got busted instead. Looks like we are going to turn into one of their main tree vendors so I'm pretty stoked.


I'd take a broken window on my equipment anyday over a customers property. 

Hit a gutter with the tall chip truck last week and I was really unhappy. It was the leafless gutter style. BIG MONEY! Luckily no damage to the house itself. I insisted that they send me the bill. Homeowners were totally cool about it.

All the good customers make up for the crappy ones.


----------



## ZinTrees

well, bought a GRCS today!
and got the perfect tree to test it out on tomorrow, played with it for a few hours today just messing around, its gonna be nice, im going to buy the drill attachment for it and a holehawg at some point


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up my big chipper tonight after work. Apparently one of the pressures settings was 500psi low. My guy tweaked everything up a 100psi above spec while he was at it. Looks like this should be the thing finally. I sure hope so! 

Mini G is back kicking ass like usual. Nice to have tele function (properly adjusted) back. Had them change the engine oil/filter and hydraulic filter while it was in there.

Just waiting on the tractor now and everything will be back up to par. Nice.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> That Melissa girl that works in the office, or whatever is particularly easy on the eyes to say the least! Rarely do you find a girl that sounds that cute on the phone actually looks like that. Lol, very impressive.


Very rarely. Women almost never look like the mental picture you have of them from a phone conversation. Happened to me just yesterday.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, the chipper did good today… though I didn’t quite get to work it to the degree that crane jobs and heavy, heavy, machine feeding work it. I am pretty hopeful that it’s all set now. Only time will tell for sure. (Next week). We’ll see. 

That mini giant is sure back in play though. What a beautiful little machine. I have to admit, I can’t say anything too bad about them. I see them as a revolutionary piece of day to day tree equipment. They really are the perfect tree service buddy. The years sure would’ve been easier with one of these things around back in the day!


----------



## tree MDS

Tomorrow is maintenance day on papa giant. Got him inside warming up.


----------



## tree MDS

Toying around with the thought of selling my bucket.

It’s a 2018 IH 7400 with 7k miles or so on it and something under 1600 pto hours. 330hp Cummins, Allison 3500 RDS. 4x4, full lockers. Terex xt pro 60/70 rear mount. I think the gears are 6:38 ratio. It’s a beast.

Not sure what a truck like that would bring used, but it was 207k new. I’d have to look into it, but I’m thinking 140 to 150k at least. Maybe more?


----------



## tree MDS

It’s a beautiful member of the fleet, but might be a worthy sacrifice as I don't have anybody but me to run it and I’m usually in one of the lifts and running other machines.

If I sold that I could pay off three other pieces of equipment (first 2750, big giant and the 19xpc)., making it pretty temping. I mean I could always build another down the line…


----------



## treebilly

Let me know what number you come up with and I’ll see if the boss wants another elevator in the fleet.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Let me know what number you come up with and I’ll see if the boss wants another elevator in the fleet.



Cool. That sounds good. I have a lot of figuring and a few calls to make on my end, but if it’s possible to do what I want, that bucket might be like a key chess piece that needs to be sacrificed. We’ll see.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Toying around with the thought of selling my bucket.
> 
> It’s a 2018 IH 7400 with 7k miles or so on it and something under 1600 pto hours. 330hp Cummins, Allison 3500 RDS. 4x4, full lockers. Terex xt pro 60/70 rear mount. I think the gears are 6:38 ratio. It’s a beast.
> 
> Not sure what a truck like that would bring used, but it was 207k new. I’d have to look into it, but I’m thinking 140 to 150k at least. Maybe more?


Tempting …


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Toying around with the thought of selling my bucket.
> 
> It’s a 2018 IH 7400 with 7k miles or so on it and something under 1600 pto hours. 330hp Cummins, Allison 3500 RDS. 4x4, full lockers. Terex xt pro 60/70 rear mount. I think the gears are 6:38 ratio. It’s a beast.
> 
> Not sure what a truck like that would bring used, but it was 207k new. I’d have to look into it, but I’m thinking 140 to 150k at least. Maybe more?


you probably could get near what you paid for it due to the equipment shortage and cost increases.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> you probably could get near what you paid for it due to the equipment shortage and cost increases.



Yeah, I hear you. Now is the time if I was ever going to do it.


----------



## bck

$150k would be a deal / steal. I would agree probably more like $175k - $200k maybe ? I would have a hard time passing up on that truck at $150k. 
But rates are higher now and the economy is slowing down. Might be a little harder to find a buyer . Play it safe , I’ll give you $95k today. Haha


----------



## tree MDS

So I was just talking to the terex guy, it sounds like that truck would be about 240k these days new. He said 175k but with it taking a year and a half to get a truck, put 190k on it and see what happens. (I'm also not sure he knows just how clean my truck is either).

Hmmm... bit of thinking to do for sure.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> $150k would be a deal / steal. I would agree probably more like $175k - $200k maybe ? I would have a hard time passing up on that truck at $150k.
> But rates are higher now and the economy is slowing down. Might be a little harder to find a buyer . Play it safe , I’ll give you $95k today. Haha



Put a 1 in front of that 9 and you can drive it home tomorrow lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Honestly, I think I’ll try and sell it anyways, regardless of what happens with the k boom dream. The timing is just right, and for me, I’m just not getting the ROI out of it to warrant keeping it. It just doesn’t make sense. That truck should be up in the air everyday kicking ass, not sitting around the yard waiting for the next bucket job or being used to tow a dump trailer and mini around. Way too much invested in it for that. 

I’ll surely miss it for those perfect bucket trees, but not enough to be worth keeping it at that rate.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> So I was just talking to the terex guy, it sounds like that truck would be about 240k these days new. He said 175k but with it taking a year and a half to get a truck, put 190k on it and see what happens. (I'm also not sure he knows just how clean my truck is either).
> 
> Hmmm... bit of thinking to do for sure.


200 or keep it. truck is a parade piece, and its all wheel drive


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> It’s a beautiful member of the fleet, but might be a worthy sacrifice as I don't have anybody but me to run it and I’m usually in one of the lifts and running other machines.
> 
> If I sold that I could pay off three other pieces of equipment (first 2750, big giant and the 19xpc)., making it pretty temping. I mean I could always build another down the line…
> View attachment 1028399



Looks like a beast.

Personally would aim to hang onto it over the second Omme & try to recruit more staff. 

Know it’s tricky having gear sitting around, but when times change, it’s also good having that capacity available.


----------



## tree MDS

Basically found out today after talking with two of my finance guys that I could do a knuckleboom if I wanted. Not a little one either, something “tree-tarded”, as Justin used to say. A fun thought to play around with, that’s for sure. 

Kind of hard to fathom, but I guess I must be doing something right.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Looks like a beast.
> 
> Personally would aim to hang onto it over the second Omme & try to recruit more staff.
> 
> Know it’s tricky having gear sitting around, but when times change, it’s also good having that capacity available.



I know, man… I don’t like the idea of sacrificing any of my babies, believe me! I want them all lol. Just this one’s a biggie (and I’m only thinking around it).


----------



## mikewhite85

Ground 20 some stumps today while the guys removed a few pine, poplar, and ash.

I gotta get them trained on that machine! Seems like whenever a I leave them alone with it a belt breaks or it gets flipped. A little sc252 is not a bad machine when working right. I'd say it was about 4-5 hours of grinding. 

Speaking of which, I ordered an alpine magnum back in April for a special job in June. When the machine did not arrive by the promised deadline, I asked for a refund. I'm still waiting on that. They wont return my calls and emails. Quite frustrating as I'm not sure how to best get my money back from a guy 2500 miles away in Washington state.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

Plywooded the hell out of this dudes backyard patio area yesterday and took down a larger (stone dead) White Pine and then this hemlock with the spider.

We winched everything up to the wall and grabbed it the big giant. (Nice to have the tractor back mint again!!) Not a bad day.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Plywooded the hell out of this dudes backyard patio area yesterday and took down a larger (stone dead) White Pine and then this hemlock with the spider.
> 
> We winched everything up to the wall and grabbed it the big giant. (Nice to have the tractor back mint again!!) Not a bad day.
> View attachment 1029387
> View attachment 1029385
> View attachment 1029386


Pretty amazing what that machine can handle. The chipper took the whole thing in one shot I bet


----------



## mikewhite85

Finally done (totally) with the chip truck. I bought it in July. Was worth the wait. It has so much more capacity than my other one, we've barely filled it half way.


----------



## bck

Nice truck. How much was everything ?


----------



## mikewhite85

bck said:


> Nice truck. How much was everything ?


Truck 8k
Mechanical repairs 3k
Sandblasting 2k
Welding/fabricating 12k
Sineage 1.5k

26.5k total 

Didn't quite intend to spend 3x the original truck cost but I'm happy with the results. This is the 3rd truck I've had them completely work over. I'd hope it's worth about 30-35k now?

I saw another 2000 f650 dump listed for 10k and thought it might be a nice project truck to turn around and sell. 

It seems to be my experience that every time I've bought and older piece of equipment I end up spending more than twice its original cost fixing and customizing it. Having said that I do not like debt and am happy to pay cash for something, even if it's a little rusty and crusty. 

Currently working on a bc1800 project. I think this one will be easier on my wallet. I picked it up for 16k hoping to put about 3k into it to make it look nice and service it. 

You have quite the nice chip truck if I recall your pictures correctly.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Sineage 1.5k


this is why I bought a sticker plotter and cut my own
machine and vinyl cost less that a single door sticker was going to
and I get to pick any color I want, what type of vinyl, etc
only downside is installing them is a ***** sometimes, like my chip box ones, whole side is 3 massive stickers stuck over eachother
im no expert, but for smaller more insignificant stickers I can cut ones for you, wont be free but MUCH cheaper than a sticker shop will charge, so long as you know how to install them (super easy to do on little ones) 

would be understandable if you didnt want to buy anything from "pimples" tho lmao


----------



## bck

mikewhite85 said:


> Truck 8k
> Mechanical repairs 3k
> Sandblasting 2k
> Welding/fabricating 12k
> Sineage 1.5k
> 
> 26.5k total
> 
> Didn't quite intend to spend 3x the original truck cost but I'm happy with the results. This is the 3rd truck I've had them completely work over. I'd hope it's worth about 30-35k now?
> 
> I saw another 2000 f650 dump listed for 10k and thought it might be a nice project truck to turn around and sell.
> 
> It seems to be my experience that every time I've bought and older piece of equipment I end up spending more than twice its original cost fixing and customizing it. Having said that I do not like debt and am happy to pay cash for something, even if it's a little rusty and crusty.
> 
> Currently working on a bc1800 project. I think this one will be easier on my wallet. I picked it up for 16k hoping to put about 3k into it to make it look nice and service it.
> 
> You have quite the nice chip truck if I recall your pictures correctly.


That’s not bad at all. A new one would be close to $120k. It’s a balance between new and used in my opinion. Don’t tell MDS that.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> That’s not bad at all. A new one would be close to $120k. It’s a balance between new and used in my opinion. Don’t tell MDS that.



The MDS says to each their own!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Examples of payments long gone…
Just saying. I know some people think payments are the devil, they’ve actually been quite good to me!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Finally done (totally) with the chip truck. I bought it in July. Was worth the wait. It has so much more capacity than my other one, we've barely filled it half way.
> View attachment 1029481
> 
> View attachment 1029477
> 
> View attachment 1029478
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029479



Did they extend your frame/hitch out for you?


----------



## tree MDS

Little gold belt action today. Ridiculous the money there is out here.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Finally done (totally) with the chip truck. I bought it in July. Was worth the wait. It has so much more capacity than my other one, we've barely filled it half way.
> View attachment 1029481
> 
> View attachment 1029477
> 
> View attachment 1029478
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029479



Bonnetted trucks are less common in Australia.


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> this is why I bought a sticker plotter and cut my own
> machine and vinyl cost less that a single door sticker was going to
> and I get to pick any color I want, what type of vinyl, etc
> only downside is installing them is a ***** sometimes, like my chip box ones, whole side is 3 massive stickers stuck over eachother
> im no expert, but for smaller more insignificant stickers I can cut ones for you, wont be free but MUCH cheaper than a sticker shop will charge, so long as you know how to install them (super easy to do on little ones)
> 
> would be understandable if you didnt want to buy anything from "pimples" tho lmao


I appreciate the offer. 

The vinyl stickers themselves were around 400-500 bucks from a local graphics company I like to support. The rest of the cost came from the fabricator purchasing, preparing, and mounting the sheet metal backing. Additionally, he's good at the tedious task of meticulously applying the decals. I clearly lack the finesse to do that well. I was happy to pay the money. We have 4 kids and time is precious so I farm out a lot of stuff like that. 

MDS, you've got some beautiful paid for equipment that we all like to drool over! Someday I'd like to get a rear mount elevator just like the one you're selling. I mean, it's a 4x4 to boot! The thing's a unicorn. 

I asked the guy about moving the hitch but he said it would get in the way of how the end of the dump functions. Ironically, one of my guys had put a longer pintle in the receiver underneath and forgot to pull it out before dumping and busted the whole receiver off the frame on day one. The folly of having 2 crews, hahaha... I ended up extending the tongue on one of the chippers and will probably do the same on the 1800.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Little gold belt action today. Ridiculous the money there is out here.
> View attachment 1029608
> 
> View attachment 1029608
> 
> View attachment 1029607


Beautiful property. Is that their own personal lake? And is that a converted silo on the mansion?? Looks like a horse property. Litchfield county?


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> I appreciate the offer.
> 
> The vinyl stickers themselves were around 400-500 bucks from a local graphics company I like to support. The rest of the cost came from the fabricator purchasing, preparing, and mounting the sheet metal backing. Additionally, he's good at the tedious task of meticulously applying the decals. I clearly lack the finesse to do that well. I was happy to pay the money. We have 4 kids and time is precious so I farm out a lot of stuff like that.
> 
> MDS, you've got some beautiful paid for equipment that we all like to drool over! Someday I'd like to get a rear mount elevator just like the one you're selling. I mean, it's a 4x4 to boot! The thing's a unicorn.
> 
> I asked the guy about moving the hitch but he said it would get in the way of how the end of the dump functions. Ironically, one of my guys had put a longer pintle in the receiver underneath and forgot to pull it out before dumping and busted the whole receiver off the frame on day one. The folly of having 2 crews, hahaha... I ended up extending the tongue on one of the chippers and will probably do the same on the 1800.



Extended chipper drawbar is like when the hot shower was invented, a giant step forward for humankind!!


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Extended chipper drawbar is like when the hot shower was invented, a giant step forward for humankind!!


Over the last several years we have had 4 incidents involving a jackknifed chipper puncturing the radiator against the rear corner of the dump bed. Each time it cost over a grand to rebuild. ONCE it was me! Extending the tongue prevents this from happening altogether. 

Sounds like you have all of your trailers extended? I've said this before but I can't help but read all your posts in an Aussie accent!


----------



## ZinTrees

we took down a burnt red oak today, guys barn burned down and took the tree with, time to pressure wash the chip truck and chipper
went smooth, grinding the stump from it and 5 trees from mondays job on the 12th, got a local stump guy I sub contract, he does amazing work and is super easy to communicate with
my local arb store had a meeting with RBI and a lot of local arborists yesterday, I won a raffle for a edelrid SM clip 3r
met a bunch of local guys, they had a portable winch (honda capstan) and a GRCS on display, I was the only person at the meeting that already owns both, helped a bunch of guys make the decision to buy them, got a few old guys off a blakes and onto the unicender as well
all in all a good week


----------



## tree MDS

I don’t know. I have been rethinking things and maybe exploring the option of potentially keeping the unicorn bucket and still considering starting a knuckleboom build. 

I realized today that that truck is a part of me, a part of what I’ve built. Doesn’t seem right to throw all that progress away for some new dream - even though it may be more progressive. That truck was/is a proud accomplishment for my company. One huge leap to the next tier completed. 

I dunno, maybe just go into this new idea without the thought of sacrificing anything that I’ve worked so hard to build. I am just thinking aloud here… more cake, less sacrifice.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I don’t know. I have been rethinking things and maybe exploring the option of potentially keeping the unicorn bucket and still considering starting a knuckleboom build.
> 
> I realized today that that truck is a part of me, a part of what I’ve built. Doesn’t seem right to throw all that progress away for some new dream - even though it may be more progressive. That truck was/is a proud accomplishment for my company. One huge leap to the next tier completed.
> 
> I dunno, maybe just go into this new idea without the thought of sacrificing anything that I’ve worked so hard to build. I am just thinking aloud here… more cake, less sacrifice.


I would cry to lose that thing. Why not unload one of your tracked lifts instead?

Whatever you do, you have a lot of wisdom in this game.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> I would cry to lose that thing. Why not unload one of your tracked lifts instead?
> 
> Whatever you do, you have a lot of wisdom in this game.



Yeah, I don’t think it’s worth the 175 - 200k. It’s an ultimate bad ass truck and it can tow anything I have. It’s part of the family. 

I can’t see losing one great tool to gain another greater tool, even if it screams sense financially. That truck is a dyed in the wool Casadei Tree green warrior. I have barely started to enjoy the good times with it yet. 

There will have to be another way.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> I would cry to lose that thing. Why not unload one of your tracked lifts instead?
> 
> Whatever you do, you have a lot of wisdom in this game.



I’m not letting go of one of those either. Lol. I need a backup there, those things are so useful!! 

I was also dreaming about the crane, and. Setting up each lift at a separate job, having them ready to go when we pull up with the crane. I mean the possibilities are virtually endless! Talk about efficiency!


----------



## mikewhite85

Getting back on the tree leads hampster wheel again for the winter. Did close to 20 bids yesterday. I'd say close to half were fairly low quality leads but I sold a few pretty good ones. 

It's interesting. Sometimes you get people ready to pay big bucks for 30 spruce removals and the next bid will be a grandma wanting you to prune her crab apple for 100 bucks. We have a 400 minimum that scares those kind of jobs away but it's a bit of a bummer to have to pay for those leads. 

Paying for leads is not a sustainable business model but it does give you a nice bump when the slow season approaches. We stayed very busy last winter thanks to tree leads. By far the highest grossing winter we've had.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I’m not letting go of one of those either. Lol. I need a backup there, those things are so useful!!
> 
> I was also dreaming about the crane, and. Setting up each lift at a separate job, having them ready to go when we pull up with the crane. I mean the possibilities are virtually endless! Talk about efficiency!


Sounds pretty slick! 

I mean, we don't really NEED all this fancy stuff. There's just such a strong inward drive to get bigger and better and more efficient. 

Sometimes I'm tempted to go back to the old days of being a one man show grinding stumps, consulting, and picking and choosing easy jobs... but I can't help but want to keep kicking the competition's butts!

Man it would be nice to have a knukleboom though!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, all this talk and my cdl kid put in his one month notice today. Says some lineman’s union picked him up. Whatever, was clear he had no real future here. I mean he got through stuff, but definitely not natural by any means lol. 

I just wanna be able to kick the most ass with the least of them lol. I’m not bummed too much. Retail therapy time imo. **** it. 

Nobody leaving has ever stopped my dreams from progressing.


----------



## tree MDS

I couldn’t be more glad that that last religious goober kid left. Hurt at the time, but I wouldn’t spend one more day with him for all the money in the world. 

Thank god I live in a time where machinery has rendered these **** kicking goobers all but obsolete. Lol. I’m going in hard.,


----------



## tree MDS

No offense, Mike! You know we’re cool. I just have my issues with some people and this is my outlet. 

I very much enjoy our professional relationship and exchanging ideas with you!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> No offense, Mike! You know we’re cool. I just have my issues with some people and this is my outlet.
> 
> I very much enjoy our professional relationship and exchanging ideas with you!


Same! No offense taken. Good place to vent. 

I was once very new to both tree work and Christianity and I drove my boss nuts. I was a real klutz and was probably a lot like the goober you had. 

I'm also a pastor now. Hopefully I drive people less nuts!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Same! No offense taken. Good place to vent.
> 
> I was once very new to both tree work and Christianity and I drove my boss nuts. I was a real klutz and was probably a lot like the goober you had.
> 
> I'm also a pastor now. Hopefully I drive people less nuts!



Somebody needs to keep me in line! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Man it would be nice to have a knukleboom though!



I am thinking it would be like a working retirement for me. 

Don’t get me wrong, I fully anticipate that it would be a terrifying and stressful learning curve (far worse than the log truck and lifts), but man, once you get there… I mean if I owned one of those things and was as proficient at running it as the lifts, game changer would be an understatement… game upended might be more accurate. 

I think that might be just about what I need at this point.


----------



## bck

So what kind of grapple truck?


----------



## Glenn50

tree MDS said:


> Somebody needs to keep me in line! Lol


Pimples....


----------



## ZinTrees

Glenn50 said:


> Pimples....


send the ole yapper down here to moonshine country, he gonna learn quick around here


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I’m not letting go of one of those either. Lol. I need a backup there, those things are so useful!!
> 
> I was also dreaming about the crane, and. Setting up each lift at a separate job, having them ready to go when we pull up with the crane. I mean the possibilities are virtually endless! Talk about efficiency!


the only thing wrong with this picture is you would have to allow someone else to run your equipment. that is going to be your biggest hurdle .


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> the only thing wrong with this picture is you would have to allow someone else to run your equipment. that is going to be your biggest hurdle .



Need me a Pimples!!


----------



## since16

tree MDS said:


> I am thinking it would be like a working retirement for me.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I fully anticipate that it would be a terrifying and stressful learning curve (far worse than the log truck and lifts), but man, once you get there… I mean if I owned one of those things and was as proficient at running it as the lifts, game changer would be an understatement… game upended might be more accurate.
> 
> I think that might be just about what I need at this point.


I know a few guys who bought grapple saw trucks all had spiderifts before. They said the grapple saw truck was the game changer and they wont go back. 1 guy said what would u charge for that tree i said 3k he said we would have in in the street in an hour! I have a truck to put one on and hopefully have the money to have a 65ton copma installed after snow season.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, unfortunately the more I think about it I’m gonna hold off a while. Really do some research over the winter. Nice to know I could though, that’s step one. 

Right now I need to replace my class a driver/groundman. That should be fun. 

What’s amazing to me is that they’ve made it harder to get a class a now. They’re really trying their best to destroy this country. No wonder IBEW stole my kid. Jokes on all of us unfortunately, because both him and IBEW are in for an eye opener lol. But what do I know about assessing a worker’s potential, I’ve only been doing this for 30 something years. 

Whatever, everybody needs to follow their own dream I guess.


----------



## tree MDS

since16 said:


> I know a few guys who bought grapple saw trucks all had spiderifts before. They said the grapple saw truck was the game changer and they wont go back. 1 guy said what would u charge for that tree i said 3k he said we would have in in the street in an hour! I have a truck to put one on and hopefully have the money to have a 65ton copma installed after snow season.



May I ask why you choose the compa?


----------



## tree MDS

You gotta admit, a matching twin steer kenworth and palfinger knuckleboom/grapplesaw would go nicely!! Lol.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> You gotta admit, a matching twin steer kenworth and palfinger knuckleboom/grapplesaw would go nicely!! Lol.
> View attachment 1030563
> View attachment 1030562


Do omme lifts require boom lube? I am using white lithium greese for the easy lift but I find that it doesn't last long and tends to chatter even after being immediately applied. I'd like to keep the white look of the boom but I honestly think that won't last to long. I hear graphite dry lube works good.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Do omme lifts require boom lube? I am using white lithium greese for the easy lift but I find that it doesn't last long and tends to chatter even after being immediately applied. I'd like to keep the white look of the boom but I honestly think that won't last to long. I hear graphite dry lube works good.



Yeah, no lube required with the Omme’s. From what I can tell the sections move in and out on nylon looking rollers and have guides that are the same butchers block looking material that keep the sections centered (I just had to change one on the newer lift).

I think I read somewhere that the kind of lube you’re talking about is something like the knucklebooms use? Sounds like a good fit for what you’re describing maybe (but I really am just guessing lol), but I hear you on the looks.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> You gotta admit, a matching twin steer kenworth and palfinger knuckleboom/grapplesaw would go nicely!! Lol.
> View attachment 1030563
> View attachment 1030562


Big money set up right there. MDS rolling tool heavy!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, no lube required with the Omme’s. From what I can tell the sections move in and out on nylon looking rollers and have guides that are the same butchers block looking material that keep the sections centered (I just had to change one on the newer lift).
> 
> I think I read somewhere that the kind of lube you’re talking about is something like the knucklebooms use? Sounds like a good fit for what you’re describing maybe (but I really am just guessing lol), but I hear you on the looks.


That's definitely a big selling point going for the Omme. What a pain in the ass it is to lube the boom. Gotta love schedule maintenance. 

I will definitely be looking out for the knuckleboom build MDS. This is the way that I would go once I can't man handle trees from the lift anymore.

I've been hiring a contract climber 1-2 days a week lately. He has been operating the lift while me and my brother kick ass on the ground. It's been working out well for us. Going from always in the tree/air to the ground is a nice change.


----------



## ZinTrees

spent the last 4 hours pulling my chipper apart to get vines out of the feed wheels 
even cut into 5ft lengths like the book says to they still wrap up in the bearings


found:
vines
baler twine
fence wire
throwline (Zingit I think)
vines were my fault, other 3 were there before I got the chipper


----------



## mikewhite85

Things are finally starting to slow down. Call volume is lower for sure as it's getting cold now. 

Put in a bid for the golf course a half mile down the road from my house. 260 ash, poplar, and maple to remove. Previous winters we've done about 1/3 of that for them and the price will reflect it. Here's to hoping they pull the trigger. Will be a good 2 full weeks of work, weather permitting.

I have a potentially nice 3-4 day township road job to do also. Wont get rich on it but it's nice for a winter gig.


----------



## ZinTrees

I bid a land clearing job for my neighbor today, sharpened and cleaned saws, dug my old 261c out of storage to see if it still ran, put a square grind 25" bar and chain on it after a muffler mod and very slight timing advance, its cutting great considering the state of the piston, no idea how it still runs but it does
other than that its been a very slow day, made my money for the year, any extra is just a bonus, havent ran an ad in a month and still staying busy


----------



## treebilly

Sitting in class rooms all day.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Things are finally starting to slow down. Call volume is lower for sure as it's getting cold now.
> 
> Put in a bid for the golf course a half mile down the road from my house. 260 ash, poplar, and maple to remove. Previous winters we've done about 1/3 of that for them and the price will reflect it. Here's to hoping they pull the trigger. Will be a good 2 full weeks of work, weather permitting.
> 
> I have a potentially nice 3-4 day township road job to do also. Wont get rich on it but it's nice for a winter gig.


Gotta keep that ball rolling. Good luck on getting the golf course job!


----------



## tree MDS

I got a couple few days coming up at the golf course down the road from here this week. Must be golf course workin season again.


----------



## tree MDS

I am changing my mind of the grapplesaw /knuckleboom truck idea and waiting to see where things lead to down the road. 

Right now I’m gonna focus on whipping up these current payments over the next year or two and take it from there. 

I mean I could always try and go the two crew route again if I wanted. I certainly have enough high end aerial lifts devices and could always pick up another Rammy style chip truck and 18 or 19xpc style chipper to go with it… even another mini giant if it made sense. 

I’m not gonna stress so much about it anymore and just see where things lead. 

I got a whole hell of a lot of cards left to play anyway I look at it.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I am changing my mind of the grapplesaw /knuckleboom truck idea and waiting to see where things lead to down the road.
> 
> Right now I’m gonna focus on whipping up these current payments over the next year or two and take it from there.
> 
> I mean I could always try and go the two crew route again if I wanted. I certainly have enough high end aerial lifts devices and could always pick up another Rammy style chip truck and 18 or 19xpc style chipper to go with it… even another mini giant if it made sense.
> 
> I’m not gonna stress so much about it anymore and just see where things lead.
> 
> I got a whole hell of a lot of cards left to play anyway I look at it.


Why not a stick crane ? $150k can get you a nice 26 - 30 ton crane.


----------



## bck

Seems like a grapple saw truck worth getting is going to be $500k plus


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> I am changing my mind of the grapplesaw /knuckleboom truck idea and waiting to see where things lead to down the road.
> 
> Right now I’m gonna focus on whipping up these current payments over the next year or two and take it from there.
> 
> I mean I could always try and go the two crew route again if I wanted. I certainly have enough high end aerial lifts devices and could always pick up another Rammy style chip truck and 18 or 19xpc style chipper to go with it… even another mini giant if it made sense.
> 
> I’m not gonna stress so much about it anymore and just see where things lead.
> 
> I got a whole hell of a lot of cards left to play anyway I look at it.


Good deal. I agree with BCK

As awesome as they are, it's hard to justify spending that much money on a grapplesaw crane. You're already doing great. (Although you'd be all the more the envy of this forum with your sweet action shots!)

The two crews thing can be kind of stressful. Do you trust any of your guys on your lifts?

What's funny to me is that sometimes the big money days don't always require the bigger equipment. Sometimes we'll make just as much per day on a no cleanup climbing job as we do when we bring out all the toys. 

Here's one example from this week. THAT SAID, a tracked lift would have been a nice way to do it!


----------



## tree MDS

I’m thinking that I just don’t want that many of these people around me anyway, so probably the two crew thing will never happen (nice to have options though).

The idea of paying all this stuff off and then occasionally taking my time walking down into town, munching some of the best grass and ****ing a couple of the sweetest cows without all that stress sounds like a better deal to me. Lol


----------



## Haplo

tree MDS said:


> The idea of paying all this stuff off and then occasionally taking my time walking down into town, munching some of the best grass and ****ing a couple of the sweetest cows without all that stress sounds like a better deal to me. Lol


You sound like the guy from Luke 12:16


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> You sound like the guy from Luke 12:16



Or semi-retirement.


----------



## tree MDS

Now that I think about it, it’s almost like the age of the real treeman started dying just about the time the taughtline hitch started fading out and the internet sprang up.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Why not a stick crane ? $150k can get you a nice 26 - 30 ton crane.



Don’t have (nor do I necessarily want) the personnel. It would make sense if it weren’t for that.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I’m thinking that I just don’t want that many of these people around me anyway, so probably the two crew thing will never happen (nice to have options though).
> 
> The idea of paying all this stuff off and then occasionally taking my time walking down into town, munching some of the best grass and ****ing a couple of the sweetest cows without all that stress sounds like a better deal to me. Lol


That sounds about good to me. You will be the fattest cow in CT.


----------



## Helmstein

Well we broke the baby giant today. 

I guess the set screw came out at some point and we pushed the damn thing to failure. I heard a horrible squeak when raising/lowering the boom. Called MTE and we are working to get a replacement pin asap.

Of course this happend just as we felled a huge willow tree. I have my buddy coming out tomorrow with his kobota excavator kXO-40 to bail us out. 

Earlier in the day my brother found a large metal washer with greese on it laying around the job site. I didn't think anything of it." Thought to myself not from my equipment" pay attention to the small details guys and gals!


----------



## mikewhite85

Yikes! Will make a mental note to pay attention to washers in grease.

Hope it's able to be fixed quickly


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Yikes! Will make a mental note to pay attention to washers in grease.
> 
> Hope it's able to be fixed quickly


Ya me too, snow coming on Tuesday night 1-3". This whole week is not looking great. Not a fan of salt roads and my equipment running on them.

Also earlier today the lifts basket got out of level so that was 30min of screwing around manually leveling it. I'm glad Monday is over.


----------



## tree MDS

I had that happen with the omme this year (working facing up a steep hill). With those you just put the upper boom all the way up with the machine in the travel position and it self levels out again. 

Sorry to hear about your mini g!!


----------



## ZinTrees

gonna go get set up for work tomorrow, got a small land clearing job for the neighbor, had everything packed up for our florida trip, got in town last nigth
tomorrow isnt supposed to hit 40*, cold starts on everything


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned some big walnuts today. Ran both buckets. Was fun. 






Another commercial job tomorrow. They prepped the drop zone nice. One of the plywood barriers protects the base of a light pole. The other is a sign for the museum. The wall of the museum is literally a wall of glass panels!


----------



## mikewhite85

Trees are dismantled successfully. 

Found another petrified squirrel!


----------



## ZinTrees

did a small job for a buddy today after getting a call for an emergency job, got a Braden 10K hydraulic winch as a tip, gonna fab up a mount for the chipper and get some hydraulic lines and a valve for it
supposed to be 38fpm line speed with a full drum at 18gpm, so its gonna be super slow which sucks, however its still gonna be handy
who knows, if it dont work out I will make a frame with an anchor blade and turn it into an attachment for the boxer, for when I really need to break stuff

thinking something like the farmi winch


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> What is it and this Dynasorb, you really seem to love that rope! Must be because it’s handy when your climber is roping out a top and you realize after the fact that you had your foot on the rope!



A buzz you cannot hash. 

*New Dynasorb! *


----------



## mikewhite85

Bid on a nice penndot job today. ROW trimming for a resurfacing 2.25 miles on each side. 

Tough to bid when Fed prev wage rate is now close to $47 per hour. I THINK it would take us 6-7 days but I bid it for 9. 2 buckets with a 5 man crew plus flaggers....Flaggers even make 42 per hour. If you underbid, it can really hurt you. 

These penndot jobs are often a shot in the dark since the GC i'm bidding for may not even get the job but it's worth a shot. 

Also submitted my bid on 31 tree removals along a township road, which I think I have in the bag. Much less stressful.


----------



## ZinTrees

been doing this land clearing job, ran into a few snags due to working on small stumps and a steep hillside (20-30 degrees in some spots)
got the boxer stuck, then knocked both tracks off within 4 hours, day 2 clogged the chipper and took 3 hours to un clog, then ripped the curl cylinder apart on the boxer less than 5 minutes after getting the chipper back running
(cylinder was bent before I got the machine), ripping it in 2 may have had something to do with me ripping trees out for 2 days straight lol
only expense was a new cylinder (needed one when I got the machine anyways) and about a gallon of hydraulic fluid, $350 and back to work, also got some barbed wire wrapped around the disk shaft in the chipper, so I gotta go deal with that in a bit


----------



## tree MDS

Set out to buy a new headset to replace the one that died Friday and came home with this too. Gonna probably pick up a 25” lite bar Monday. Seems pretty mean so far. Thing screams crane job!


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> this is why I bought a sticker plotter and cut my own
> machine and vinyl cost less that a single door sticker was going to
> and I get to pick any color I want, what type of vinyl, etc
> only downside is installing them is a ***** sometimes, like my chip box ones, whole side is 3 massive stickers stuck over eachother
> im no expert, but for smaller more insignificant stickers I can cut ones for you, wont be free but MUCH cheaper than a sticker shop will charge, so long as you know how to install them (super easy to do on little ones)
> 
> would be understandable if you didnt want to buy anything from "pimples" tho lmao



I did the same thing many years ago. My plotter/cutter is still in fine shape, but so old now I can hardly make it work with new computers.
I never came close to wearing it out, and I made truck signs, company shirts, and cool little signs around my shop. Drawback: it takes time to do this kind of stuff. It's a distraction from profitable work.

Despite the labor invested in the company shirts, the iron-on prints for my company shirts were far more durable than any screen printing available. _Also much more expensive_.


----------



## treebilly

tree MDS said:


> Set out to buy a new headset to replace the one that died Friday and came home with this too. Gonna probably pick up a 25” lite bar Monday. Seems pretty mean so far. Thing screams crane job!
> 
> I love my 500i’s. I run a 28” and a 36” on the other. Both light bars. Almost strictly for crane work. I know the 661 has more power but I can suffer through those big cuts in exchange for how much lighter they are. Also I run a skip tooth on the 36” to help with the lower power issue. Enjoy


Don’t ask me why my typing went in with your quote. I’m not the smartest on these fancy computation devises


----------



## pdqdl

Touchpad? My thumb hovers over the touchpad on my laptop, and often jumps into odd places on the screen. I've turned down the sensitivity and it still does it. No "touch" required, and it's a brand new computer.

Are you not able to edit your post?


----------



## treebilly

@pdqdl 
I don’t know. I give up after a minute. I guess if you click on “click to enlarge” it can be read.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Set out to buy a new headset to replace the one that died Friday and came home with this too. Gonna probably pick up a 25” lite bar Monday. Seems pretty mean so far. Thing screams crane job!
> View attachment 1033472



Watch out, you might aquire a ‘favourite saw’.

The 25” light bars are a nice balance on the 500.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Set out to buy a new headset to replace the one that died Friday and came home with this too. Gonna probably pick up a 25” lite bar Monday. Seems pretty mean so far. Thing screams crane job!
> View attachment 1033472


late to the party, I already got one, came with a 25" bar, got a 28 as well, im gonna get a sugi 28 for it, bark box, maxflow and west coast saw dogs, probably a wrap handle as well
im still gonna get a 400c as well for a small light saw when im hanging in a tree, used the 500 on all my crane jobs standing on spikes and you know what, for how big of a saw it is, I really dont mind running it in a tree, power to weight is incredible, ymmv, but dont use the decomp till its broke in, learned that the hard way my first time using it from the bucket, pulled on it for like 5 minutes before it even tried to start, pulled the decomp back out and it went on the first pull


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Watch out, you might aquire a ‘favourite saw’.
> 
> The 25” light bars are a nice balance on the 500.



Yeah, I tell you, the advances they've made are amazing. Now you don't even have to choke your saw! This work gets any easier and fourteen year old church boy virgins will be doing it! lol


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I tell you, the advances they've made are amazing. Now you don't even have to choke your saw! This work gets any easier and fourteen year old church boy virgins will be doing it! lol


they are already


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> they are already


I dont know a single 14 year old with the balls to do tree work


actually, I worked for a guy who had one, kid walked off the job on his second day, couldnt handle it


----------



## ZinTrees

what anvil gap and belt tension are you guys running on your chippers?
just flipped my knives and ran the anvil up tight, way tighter than spec and its chipping good for once, tightened the belt up to 1/2" give like spec (I think, its what one shop said in a video lol, I cant find the spec sheet for the life of me, I need to order a manual)


----------



## tree MDS

Just tighten it up till you can’t spin the big wheel thingy, then back off a little. You should be fine.


----------



## mikewhite85

Happy Thanksgiving weekend fellas. Hope all is well with you and yours.

We took first aid/cpr the other day for a pretty slow and easy week. Took the day off today. Tempted to give the guys Monday off for deer season too since there's no school. Then we'll hit it with a vengeance til Christmas.




Had a nice spread at the class too


----------



## Helmstein

Large meadow white pine that was supposed to be removed turned into just deadwooding. H.O. had a solar array installed and trenched close to one side of the tree. This resulted in 40%of the tree dieing. 

It was a blessing in disguise because the tree was underbid. The amount of large non chipable trunk wood in this tree is crazy.

H.O. saves the day without even knowing it. 

I hope everyone is back at it and had a great Thanksgiving. We all have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## ZinTrees

last few days ive been working on a big 25 tree removal, everything went great yesterday, today we had a blow fuse on the dump trailer, it ran low and wouldnt charge, left my groundie mid dump needing to borrow a skidsteer at the dumpsite to unload it, had a dead battery on the boxer when we got back from dumping chips, and snapped the throttle cable in the bucket truck on the way to the job this morning
used some dynaglide to tie a screwdriver to the throttle lever on the engine, hand throttle got us to the job and back home, on the hunt for a new cable now, gonna call around in the morning and see if I can get one tomorrow


----------



## Helmstein

ZinTrees said:


> last few days ive been working on a big 25 tree removal, everything went great yesterday, today we had a blow fuse on the dump trailer, it ran low and wouldnt charge, left my groundie mid dump needing to borrow a skidsteer at the dumpsite to unload it, had a dead battery on the boxer when we got back from dumping chips, and snapped the throttle cable in the bucket truck on the way to the job this morning
> used some dynaglide to tie a screwdriver to the throttle lever on the engine, hand throttle got us to the job and back home, on the hunt for a new cable now, gonna call around in the morning and see if I can get one tomorrow


Sounds like your spinning your wheels. This is the time of year where everything starts breaking. That's how you know it was a good year! Hang in there.


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> Sounds like your spinning your wheels. This is the time of year where everything starts breaking. That's how you know it was a good year! Hang in there.


if it coulda gone wrong today it did
atleast the disk didnt come out of my chipper 

got 2 trees left to drop and one big oak to prune on this job, and got another free chip dump site at an offroad park so thats nice
in the last 2 weeks: 
stuck skidsteer
both tracks fell off skidsteer
ripped curl cylinder in 2 on skidsteer
dead battery on skidsteer
clogged chipper
wrapped wire in chipper
throttle cable snapped
trailer battery died
bent bar on 194t
sounds like the boxer is my big issue lol, gonna get a ctx 160 or a sk1550 in a few months


----------



## mikewhite85

Rain day today. Working on getting my guys set up for health insurance in January. We set up 401k's earlier this year. Was not a difficult process but health insurance is a whole different kind of beast. 

I'm thinking I'll pay 50% of the premiums. They are based on age. 

My admin assistant is 23 and hers is only 300 or so a month. My 45 year old bucket operator and his 47 year old wife are about 1200 per month. yikes. I'm only paying half but we have 6 employees and spouses. Not all of the employees are going to opt for it but I think it's a good step for great morale. 

My pricing structure is not competitive to begin with but I have great workers with better than average qualifications. I may need to make some additional pricing adjustments. I does make me wince a bit when I know my prices are often 50% more than the local "tree guy" competitors. 

Do any of you guys have experience or recommendations with this kind of stuff? I'm always looking for advice and seeing what has worked well for others.


----------



## psmith0803

While not in the tree business full time at my day job our manufacturing plant pays less towards dependents. This helps control cost and encourages those dependents who can to get insurance thru their jobs. Something to think about.


----------



## ZinTrees

fixed the throttle cable in big orange and adjusted the clutch on my chipper, it was at 95ft-LB, spec is 107-141
did notice a lot of squealing, either belts or clutch yesterday, belts are tight, maybe not tight enough tho, but we will see tomorrow if it was the belts or clutch
im hoping belts because those are cheaper


----------



## ZinTrees

finished up the big 25 tree job today, there was one massive codom oak that they wanted pruned, they ended up changing it up for a removal instead, it is between 2 houses, 6ft DBH, 3 stems all have included bark, rot in the middle, cabled (one of the 2 cables is snapped), and its directly over (touching) a deck
it is next saturdays crane job, was going to use my GRCS to rig it out but decided the crane is the right choice, I may end up rigging out the logs if I need to depending on reach, it will be stretched out a good ways
the little path going down the side of the house is the only access besides the crane, and its down around 4ft below the rest of the lawn, so tracking logs out is going to be tricky


----------



## mikewhite85

Finally got my chipper back from my fabricator friend. What a beast! I was concerned about weight but I put it on a scale today and it's about 8,000 lbs. 

I'm in it about 24k. I'm pretty happy with that. It's going to be nice going from 12" sub 100hp chippers to an 18" 200hp. Will still pull the smaller ones around with my smaller dump truck.


----------



## treebilly

@mikewhite85 
The boss pays 50% of our health insurance where I work. Your rates sound about like ours. Also matches 3% for our retirement. Both are great morale boosters. Health insurance kinda sucks paying for it but when you need it, damn is it nice. Vision is covered in ours. I just went for the first time since grade school. Cost me $105 for the exam and my new bifocals (safety glasses even) after insurance. I’ve got a wife and 3 kids so I hit my deductible pretty early in the year. We have dental as well but I can’t remember if the company pays for any of that. 
Anyhow, what you’re doing is what helps make your company a great place to work. It helps retain good employees and attract new ones. Hourly wage is only a part of my pay. I can make more working for someone else but I sure don’t want to pay for private insurance and it’s a lot harder to set up retirement by oneself


----------



## mikewhite85

treebilly said:


> @mikewhite85
> The boss pays 50% of our health insurance where I work. Your rates sound about like ours. Also matches 3% for our retirement. Both are great morale boosters. Health insurance kinda sucks paying for it but when you need it, damn is it nice. Vision is covered in ours. I just went for the first time since grade school. Cost me $105 for the exam and my new bifocals (safety glasses even) after insurance. I’ve got a wife and 3 kids so I hit my deductible pretty early in the year. We have dental as well but I can’t remember if the company pays for any of that.
> Anyhow, what you’re doing is what helps make your company a great place to work. It helps retain good employees and attract new ones. Hourly wage is only a part of my pay. I can make more working for someone else but I sure don’t want to pay for private insurance and it’s a lot harder to set up retirement by oneself


Thanks for your perspective. The dental and vision package was surprisingly cheap so I think I'm going to opt for that too. 

The extra money going out each pay day is going to take a little getting used to, especially starting in the slow season. It is very generous of your company to pay for your kids insurance as well... I've mentioned here before that one of my employees has a dozen kids. Not sure if I could afford that!


----------



## treebilly

I think ours is set up as single, married, and family plans. One kid or a dozen I believe cost the same


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> Large meadow white pine that was supposed to be removed turned into just deadwooding. H.O. had a solar array installed and trenched close to one side of the tree. This resulted in 40%of the tree dieing.
> 
> It was a blessing in disguise because the tree was underbid. The amount of large non chipable trunk wood in this tree is crazy.
> 
> H.O. saves the day without even knowing it.
> 
> I hope everyone is back at it and had a great Thanksgiving. We all have so much to be thankful for.


Nice lift .


----------



## tree MDS

Was on my way to having a decent week when I came down with Covid Thursday at the end of the day. I guess I was feeling it all day Thursday, but by the end of the day I thought I had hypothermia or something. I was like “damn, I hate the cold weather, but something’s wrong here”. Some serious chills and body aches through the night. I felt 75% better by Friday morning. It kinda just turned into a regular old cold basically. Still enough to be a pita. I’m so bored!!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Was on my way to having a decent week when I came down with Covid Thursday at the end of the day. I guess I was feeling it all day Thursday, but by the end of the day I thought I had hypothermia or something. I was like “damn, I hate the cold weather, but something’s wrong here”. Some serious chills and body aches through the night. I felt 75% better by Friday morning. It kinda just turned into a regular old cold basically. Still enough to be a pita. I’m so bored!!


Quarantining now?


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Large meadow white pine that was supposed to be removed turned into just deadwooding. H.O. had a solar array installed and trenched close to one side of the tree. This resulted in 40%of the tree dieing.
> 
> It was a blessing in disguise because the tree was underbid. The amount of large non chipable trunk wood in this tree is crazy.
> 
> H.O. saves the day without even knowing it.
> 
> I hope everyone is back at it and had a great Thanksgiving. We all have so much to be thankful for.



I notice you use an outside scabbard. Just curious what keeps it from getting unhooked by a limb or something and falling off?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Was on my way to having a decent week when I came down with Covid Thursday at the end of the day. I guess I was feeling it all day Thursday, but by the end of the day I thought I had hypothermia or something. I was like “damn, I hate the cold weather, but something’s wrong here”. Some serious chills and body aches through the night. I felt 75% better by Friday morning. It kinda just turned into a regular old cold basically. Still enough to be a pita. I’m so bored!!


how do you know it was covid?


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> how do you know it was covid?



I did home home rapid test deal the next morning. Soon as the liquid started saturating the test strip lines started appearing. Two solid lines definitely looks positive according to the test.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I notice you use an outside scabbard. Just curious what keeps it from getting unhooked by a limb or something and falling off?


not sure what scabbard he uses, but every outside one ive seen including mine have spring teeth deals that snap around the rail or lip of the basket/bucket
the saw doesnt get snagged much surprisingly, although unless im pruning I am cutting a path into the center of the tree anyways so I dont tear my sena off, have twigs poking controls, tearing up my boom, damaging hoses, etc
I bought an outside mount because I run a big saw out of the bucket quite a bit and for almost $300 I wasnt buying 2
2 styles shown, outside bucket mount, and basked mount for a spider


*
*


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I notice you use an outside scabbard. Just curious what keeps it from getting unhooked by a limb or something and falling off?


I like to run two scabbards. Its fallen off a few times but only when I don't pay attention when a tooth gets cought while taking the saw out of the scabbard.

Zin basically answered the question. 

I'm so ready for the season to be over. Parking the equipment December 15th for the winter. Anyone else burned out?


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Finally got my chipper back from my fabricator friend. What a beast! I was concerned about weight but I put it on a scale today and it's about 8,000 lbs.
> 
> I'm in it about 24k. I'm pretty happy with that. It's going to be nice going from 12" sub 100hp chippers to an 18" 200hp. Will still pull the smaller ones around with my smaller dump truck.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036993
> View attachment 1036994


Wow you really put some tlc into that Vermeer. Looking good. Now time to pay for it all!


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> Wow you really put some tlc into that Vermeer. Looking good. Now time to pay for it all!



Yup! I wouldn't have purchased it if I hadn't randomly seen a marketplace ad for it while I was at a conference in Philly. It was an unexpected spur of the moment bargain. 

It took away a good chunk of my winter cash cushion though. The thought of stopping for the winter and having the guys collect unemployment sounds kind of nice. Do you do that every year?


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> I like to run two scabbards. Its fallen off a few times but only when I don't pay attention when a tooth gets cought while taking the saw out of the scabbard.
> 
> Zin basically answered the question.
> 
> I'm so ready for the season to be over. Parking the equipment December 15th for the winter. Anyone else burned out?



Yeah, I hate it when a tooth gets caught on my inside scabbards just enough to unhook it from the pipe and then drop it on the top of my foot. Seems like the safetree ones wear in and it doesn’t happen as much after a while.

I can’t afford to take the winter off anymore or I would. We usually keep going at least part time until it gets to be too much (think mid January/February). Even then I’ll still go out occasionally just to offset bills somewhat (I just REALLY hate it).


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Yup! I wouldn't have purchased it if I hadn't randomly seen a marketplace ad for it while I was at a conference in Philly. It was an unexpected spur of the moment bargain.
> 
> It took away a good chunk of my winter cash cushion though. The thought of stopping for the winter and having the guys collect unemployment sounds kind of nice. Do you do that every year?



Yeah, seems like you’ve been going pretty hard this year! I’m sure you could use a break! 

I’ve been meaning to ask you, do you do any spraying or feeding, and if not why?


----------



## jefflovstrom

We don't get a winter, so we are full bore 6 days a week all year. 
Jeff


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> I like to run two scabbards. Its fallen off a few times but only when I don't pay attention when a tooth gets cought while taking the saw out of the scabbard.
> 
> Zin basically answered the question.
> 
> I'm so ready for the season to be over. Parking the equipment December 15th for the winter. Anyone else burned out?
> 
> 
> Helmstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to run two scabbards. Its fallen off a few times but only when I don't pay attention when a tooth gets cought while taking the saw out of the scabbard.
> 
> Zin basically answered the question.
> 
> I'm so ready for the season to be over. Parking the equipment December 15th for the winter. Anyone else burned
Click to expand...


----------



## bck

Winter is great as long as it doesn’t snow.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, seems like you’ve been going pretty hard this year! I’m sure you could use a break!
> 
> I’ve been meaning to ask you, do you do any spraying or feeding, and if not why?


I should really get on that applicator license! It could be a nice niche as no one else does it around here. Do you?

Once in a while I do miss the sunny socal weather, Jeffy. But I am really thrilled to be away from all palms, yuccas, and agave!


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I hate it when a tooth gets caught on my inside scabbards just enough to unhook it from the pipe and then drop it on the top of my foot. Seems like the safetree ones wear in and it doesn’t happen as much after a while.
> 
> I can’t afford to take the winter off anymore or I would. We usually keep going at least part time until it gets to be too much (think mid January/February). Even then I’ll still go out occasionally just to offset bills somewhat (I just REALLY hate it).


For us my brother has a one year old and he enjoys the time off. For me I can't justify all my equipment rusting up from running full production in the winter. 

It always seems like it's twice the effort with half the reward. Of course I'm available to clear a drivway if a tree is blocking one of my clients. I take out my rust bucket 96 dodge 2500. The only reason I still keep her on the road is the fact it's got a 12valve under the hood. It's probably the worst business decision I've ever made keeping it. We all have that one truck we just love driving.


----------



## Helmstein

This was last Friday's Job. We had this tree on the ground in about 3.5 hours. It took the rest of the day for cleanup, chipping, log hauling, and transporting equipment back to the yard. 

For us, we can't afford to not have a lift. Climbing was our business model for ten years but I'm not looking back.


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Yup! I wouldn't have purchased it if I hadn't randomly seen a marketplace ad for it while I was at a conference in Philly. It was an unexpected spur of the moment bargain.
> 
> It took away a good chunk of my winter cash cushion though. The thought of stopping for the winter and having the guys collect unemployment sounds kind of nice. Do you do that every year?


Ya, we do take the winters off. It's great for moral and it gives my brother and me some rest and time with the family. Although no more GF for me. We broke up over the summer. I've been working damn near every day since. I'm a workaholic! I love it!


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> This was last Friday's Job. We had this tree on the ground in about 3.5 hours. It took the rest of the day for cleanup, chipping, log hauling, and transporting equipment back to the yard.
> 
> For us, we can't afford to not have a lift. Climbing was our business model for ten years but I'm not looking back.


When did you get the lift ? How is it? I’m buying one


----------



## ZinTrees

I want me a lift lol, I think CMC is coming out with a 100ft
side note, I bought a GRCS thinking id use it a ton, only used it on 2 jobs, job 2 was more trouble than its worth to set up, job 1 was used because no crane access
EVERY time I look at a "grcs" job I end up getting a crane for it instead, gonna use my GRCS on this next crane job tho to pull all 3 spars together I think, maybe, maybe not , gonna see once im up there


----------



## ZinTrees

parked the bucket truck on grass (like always) for a few days due to rain, well some dummy parked on a hill and didnt move the truck before it rained, so ive spent all day getting it un stuck, lots of chips and pulling with the dodge and it finally moved


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out a bunch of dying spruce and ash today at a housing development. Also got word that I was awarded a 3-4 day tree removal contract for my township. Just need to fill in the week before Christmas and that'll be it for the year. Call volume is way down. I assume similar for you guys?

Busted the brand new belt on the vermeer 1800 today. The guys learned not to feed huge stuff when the rollers are spinning at full juice. My oh my that thing is a beast.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Busted the brand new belt on the vermeer 1800 today. The guys learned not to feed huge stuff when the rollers are spinning at full juice. My oh my that thing is a beast.


I need a new belt on my bandit, currently has 4 V belts on it, should just be one wide belt like yours (I imagine yours has the same style)
I wonder what difference it really makes
also probably going to take the pulleys off mine and sand blast them, and clean em up a little
finally got ahold of bandit on a manual for this thing, hopefully they get back to me with it one of these days, would like to have the manual accessible to anyone running my machine


----------



## tree MDS

Got set up for the last trees on the current camp mission. Had to blow the leaves off their motocross trail and dump some chips with mini g to get over some particularly rocky areas with roots sticking up, etc. . Filled in a few major dips in the trail just enough to get us what we needed for access. Rainy now, I think it’s supposed to pour pretty good overnight, so will be good to be set up for tomorrow and just go to work.


----------



## Helmstein

bck said:


> When did you get the lift ? How is it? I’m buying one


This past June. It's been a huge asset and a big money maker. We have 3 other local outfits that sub us for ash trees they cant reach or don't want to risk climbing. It has totally changed our work into a sustainable career. The Easy Lift is great. I would say the biggest pita is greesing the boom/ tower. 

The EAB ash trees is what justified it for us. They are literally everywhere.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Got set up for the last trees on the current camp mission. Had to blow the leaves off their motocross trail and dump some chips with mini g to get over some particularly rocky areas with roots sticking up, etc. . Filled in a few major dips in the trail just enough to get us what we needed for access. Rainy now, I think it’s supposed to pour pretty good overnight, so will be good to be set up for tomorrow and just go to work.
> View attachment 1038399
> View attachment 1038398


Ya the rain is definitely keeping production down. Leta get some freezing Temps to harden up the ground. Just no white stuff until the end of the year. Lol

Looks like a muddy job. You will have fun on Wednesday morning. Raining now as I write this at 7:25pm Tuesday evening


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> The EAB ash trees is what justified it for us. They are literally everywhere


my first crane job was one
by far the gnarliest tree ive ever been in, the lift is the way to go on those


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Got set up for the last trees on the current camp mission. Had to blow the leaves off their motocross trail and dump some chips with mini g to get over some particularly rocky areas with roots sticking up, etc. . Filled in a few major dips in the trail just enough to get us what we needed for access. Rainy now, I think it’s supposed to pour pretty good overnight, so will be good to be set up for tomorrow and just go to work.
> View attachment 1038399
> View attachment 1038398


Cool job. That's quite the ropes course.


----------



## Helmstein

ZinTrees said:


> my first crane job was one
> by far the gnarliest tree ive ever been in, the lift is the way to go on those


I had a near fatal climbing incident with a large EAB ash tree last year. That will make you drop the 140k for a lift and not mess about. One day I'll post the picture of the tree. The only thing that saved me was a well placed ratchet strap inbeetween two codominate leads that I installed befor I started the job. 

Funny how life will teach you a lesson. Its then on you to make a decision. I'm a big advocate for not climbing EAB ash under most circumstances.


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> I had a near fatal climbing incident with a large EAB ash tree last year. That will make you drop the 140k for a lift and not mess about. One day I'll post the picture of the tree. The only thing that saved me was a well placed ratchet strap inbeetween two codominate leads that I installed befor I started the job.
> 
> Funny how life will teach you a lesson. Its then on you to make a decision. I'm a big advocate for not climbing EAB ash under most circumstances.


I didnt climb it, rode the crane up, cut, rode the piece back down to the ground
sketchy to some, including me but nobody got hurt, the job went smooth, customer was happy, and I was the only person willing to touch the tree


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> I should really get on that applicator license! It could be a nice niche as no one else does it around here. Do you?
> 
> Once in a while I do miss the sunny socal weather, Jeffy. But I am really thrilled to be away from all palms, yuccas, and agave!



No, I just never got any experience with the spraying (even though I have the license). Too late in the game for me to start now, imo. It’s definitely the type of thing you need to grow. 

Around here the spraying thing (feeding, etc.) is where the real money is at. That’s why I asked if you were into it. I figured with all the conferences, BCMA and all that you’d be all over it. 

Guy I know has like four spray trucks (on top of the tree crews). I think he has one just dedicated to compost tea. Basically printing money.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Cool job. That's quite the ropes course.



They’re still working on it. We cleared some limbs and did some takedowns for the zip lines last week. I’ll have to get a better picture today. Two guys are building that thing! Pretty impressive.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> I didnt climb it, rode the crane up, cut, rode the piece back down to the ground
> sketchy to some, including me but nobody got hurt, the job went smooth, customer was happy, and I was the only person willing to touch the tree


the crane and your gear are the only rated items in the equation.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> the crane and your gear are the only rated items in the equation.


thats why I felt safer on the crane, I was breaking off 8-12" wood just wrapping slings on the tree, we were good for 4K and I never took a pick over 1K (truthfully I could have done the entire tree in one pick if the wood could have held)
ive posted these before, you can see some of the broken off wood down below me, there was a squirrel on it breaking wood off before I went up, little dude just hopping around about to knock the tree over

 the firehouse bucket to hold my rope, got tired of using a bag to hold it, ive dropped trees on that bucket, dropped it from trees, and its still going strong


----------



## ZinTrees

Ive heard some stuff about how you arent allowed to ride the ball unless it is the only safe option, with or without a load on the hook
here is how I see it: exact same as DBL said, the tree is never rated, and doesnt have a load chart
also you cant see inside a limb or spar from the ground, ive been in some silver maples that felt solid, make a cut and there is 1/4" or less of wood around the limb actually holding you up


----------



## tree MDS

More excerpts from Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Crane Job. lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> More excerpts from Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Crane Job. lol.


but wait there is more
gonna have some gopro helmet cam footage from this weekends job hopefully, probably be a few short yt videos


----------



## ZinTrees

just picked up a 5" milwaukee M18 grinder to cut a cable in this big oak, man this thing is sweet
would have bought a 6" if it was in stock

its the little things


----------



## Helmstein

ZinTrees said:


> just picked up a 5" milwaukee M18 grinder to cut a cable in this big oak, man this thing is sweet
> would have bought a 6" if it was in stock
> 
> its the little things


Look into the bad Dogg multi purpose cutting wheel with flange. last cutter wheel you will ever buy.


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> Look into the bad Dogg multi purpose cutting wheel with flange. last cutter wheel you will ever buy.


looks like a great idea but for the price id rather have atleast 90% 5 start reviews
I run diablo .040 cutoff wheels and 1/4" hard rock, ive also ran dewalt wheels and found out they suck, have had multiple blow up on me when the diablo, or even cheap harbor freight wheels dont (same conditions)
the disposable ones pay for themselves pretty well anyways, spent $30 on a 10 pack of 5" wheels yesterday and that pack will last me till june probably


----------



## mikewhite85

A few easy trim jobs today. If you look closely you can see one of my climbers in one of the far right oaks... Going to decorate the bucket truck for the lights parade. Nice free advertising.


----------



## ZinTrees

printed off Z133, A300 2-8, green log weight chart, load chart for the manitex 30102WL we use, and the operators manual for my 250 today, rest of the day was organizing and cleaning gear so we can head out early tomorrow

my poor printer


----------



## ZinTrees

crane day
started in fog ended in a rain shower, got almost all the tree down today, gotta go back and finish up once the crane is available next to get the wood out


----------



## Helmstein

ZinTrees said:


> crane day
> started in fog ended in a rain shower, got almost all the tree down today, gotta go back and finish up once the crane is available next to get the wood out
> 
> View attachment 1039603
> View attachment 1039605
> View attachment 1039611


Don't mean to criticize but I was always taught to leave the scabbords on the trucks. Just one more thing to have to pickup and do. Otherwise looks like a good job site!


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> Don't mean to criticize but I was always taught to leave the scabbords on the trucks. Just one more thing to have to pickup and do. Otherwise looks like a good job site!


I never really got in the habbit of leaving them in the truck, generally pull the saws out and stage right by fuel and oil, when I need a saw I grab it and toss the scabbard on the ground next to the fuel can
criticize away, have you seen this forum before? lol, dont bother me any
I did get some gopro footage of the ride up, and a pick inverting and taking my camera with, after that one I came down for a few hours and let another guy climb, then he had to go dump chips so I was back up, we were allowed to bomb the fence and the crane didnt have the capacity to make any picks on the back side so I tied into it and sliced salad off onto the fence, then big salad, then really big salad lol, all good till that damn snap cut that took my 261 to the ground
oh well, lesson learned
yes thats a 25" bar on a 261, yes it can run it, yes its square grind


----------



## tree MDS

Lol “really big salad”.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> I never really got in the habbit of leaving them in the truck, generally pull the saws out and stage right by fuel and oil, when I need a saw I grab it and toss the scabbard on the ground next to the fuel can
> criticize away, have you seen this forum before? lol, dont bother me any
> I did get some gopro footage of the ride up, and a pick inverting and taking my camera with, after that one I came down for a few hours and let another guy climb, then he had to go dump chips so I was back up, we were allowed to bomb the fence and the crane didnt have the capacity to make any picks on the back side so I tied into it and sliced salad off onto the fence, then big salad, then really big salad lol, all good till that damn snap cut that took my 261 to the ground
> oh well, lesson learned
> yes thats a 25" bar on a 261, yes it can run it, yes its square grind
> View attachment 1039654



Looks a situation for a ‘box’ cut?

Saws have their own, named scabbards. They (scabbards) stay with the vehicle as saws are pulled out.

To me, bringing the scabbard with the saw (unless your walking or flying into a remote access job or carrying saw on machine) is a little sign of rushing / not thinking sequentially.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> crane day
> started in fog ended in a rain shower, got almost all the tree down today, gotta go back and finish up once the crane is available next to get the wood out
> 
> View attachment 1039603
> View attachment 1039605
> View attachment 1039611



Lol,, wait, so how much of this beast is still standing?? And how many more times is the crane coming?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol,, wait, so how much of this beast is still standing?? And how many more times is the crane coming?


3 spars down to the cable, didnt have daylight left to go any further
about 40ft tall now, tree was 90ft (crane boomed down to an 87' tip height to reach the first pick and the tip was well short of the top)
all we gotta do is fly wood out and make a stump cut, half a day left on it


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Looks a situation for a ‘box’ cut?


I tried that, hanging off the ball swaying in the breeze didnt help, pinched my saw on the bottom cut and had to use my silky to finish it
only had 2 swipes with it to finish the cut, tried to take 10ft sections or less because of the hinge under and underground propane, AC unit, deck and house under me


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> I never really got in the habbit of leaving them in the truck, generally pull the saws out and stage right by fuel and oil, when I need a saw I grab it and toss the scabbard on the ground next to the fuel can
> criticize away, have you seen this forum before? lol, dont bother me any
> I did get some gopro footage of the ride up, and a pick inverting and taking my camera with, after that one I came down for a few hours and let another guy climb, then he had to go dump chips so I was back up, we were allowed to bomb the fence and the crane didnt have the capacity to make any picks on the back side so I tied into it and sliced salad off onto the fence, then big salad, then really big salad lol, all good till that damn snap cut that took my 261 to the ground
> oh well, lesson learned
> yes thats a 25" bar on a 261, yes it can run it, yes its square grind
> View attachment 1039654


its always funny when the pick inverts especially when you have a crane there to lift you high enough for rigging attachment so the pick doesnt invert.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> its always funny when the pick inverts especially when you have a crane there to lift you high enough for rigging attachment so the pick doesnt invert.



At least it spared us the go-pro footage. Lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

Not true, crane wasn't tall enough to set slings high enough to avoid it and didn't have capacity to cut lower to make it but heavy 


dbl612 said:


> its always funny when the pick inverts especially when you have a crane there to lift you high enough for rigging attachment so the pick doesnt invert.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> Not true, crane wasn't tall enough to set slings high enough to avoid it and didn't have capacity to cut lower to make it but heavy


well i hope there was a lesson learned in crane selection for the job at hand.


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> well i hope there was a lesson learned in crane selection for the job at hand.


biggest crane anyone available had
there is only 1 crane company within an hour of me that will touch a tree job, and they work with me and 2 other tree companies

believe me I tried to get a 55 ton or bigger but nobody has one that they use for trees, the company I use is working on getting a 33 ton national with 127ft of boom
if they had the jib on the crane I would have had them swing it out and get me another 25ft of height
edit: not to mention a larger crane is more likely to crack the slab it was parked on


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> biggest crane anyone available had
> there is only 1 crane company within an hour of me that will touch a tree job, and they work with me and 2 other tree companies
> 
> believe me I tried to get a 55 ton or bigger but nobody has one that they use for trees, the company I use is working on getting a 33 ton national with 127ft of boom
> if they had the jib on the crane I would have had them swing it out and get me another 25ft of height
> edit: not to mention a larger crane is more likely to crack the slab it was parked on


i understand what you are saying, but the inability to get the proper size crane does not absolve you of the responsibility of rigging it properly. the result can ruin you and a machine. trying to rationalize this in your mind is crazy.


----------



## Helmstein

ZinTrees said:


> I never really got in the habbit of leaving them in the truck, generally pull the saws out and stage right by fuel and oil, when I need a saw I grab it and toss the scabbard on the ground next to the fuel can
> criticize away, have you seen this forum before? lol, dont bother me any
> I did get some gopro footage of the ride up, and a pick inverting and taking my camera with, after that one I came down for a few hours and let another guy climb, then he had to go dump chips so I was back up, we were allowed to bomb the fence and the crane didnt have the capacity to make any picks on the back side so I tied into it and sliced salad off onto the fence, then big salad, then really big salad lol, all good till that damn snap cut that took my 261 to the ground
> oh well, lesson learned
> yes thats a 25" bar on a 261, yes it can run it, yes its square grind
> View attachment 1039654


We all have those days. My 362 could hardly run a 25" skiptooth in hardwood. Nice having the length though.


----------



## tree MDS

I don't know... sounds like a total **** show to me, but whatever. I can't even count the things that are wrong with this picture... I mean really, from the father standing in the street while the fourteen year old boy almost gets his neck broken - while the crane company that showed up for a tree they can't even reach the first branch of goes along with it... to what the "other climber" did up there for three hours, to the salad tossing on the fence event,, the saw falling... I mean really, the list goes on and on. I'd say the saw scabbards are the least of it if you ask me lol. I would suggest that this belongs in 101 but "all are welcome here", so we know how that goes.


----------



## tree MDS

An actual real tree service with the proper size crane would've had that thing down and on the trucks in four to five hours easy (maybe less). Just saying.


----------



## NewToSplitters

This question is for all the experts out there. Which is your preferred notch method for felling a tree?


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> We all have those days. My 362 could hardly run a 25" skiptooth in hardwood. Nice having the length though.


my 261 (with scored cylinder) can pull a 25" pretty nice if its sharp
that being said ive ported the muffler and done a timing advance, along with square grind chain


----------



## Helmstein

"I'd say the saw scabbards are the least of it if you ask me lol"

Your too funny! Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

View attachment 20221214_133110.mp4
Played around with the mini yesterday. I think it was the first time we used the bmg all year. 

The right side of the house had a sump pump creating a muddy mess. We forwarded most of the brush through a narrow passage along the left side. I swapped out the root grapple early on and glad I did. Bmg was pretty amazing to back though long brush. Gotta love the bollard too. This stem was quite the leaner. 

I almost thought about selling the mini and bmg but we will keep it around!

Snowy day today.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice drop. I'm betting you didn't have a tractor winch on that job or you would've gone with that?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Nice drop. I'm betting you didn't have a tractor winch on that job or you would've gone with that?



Yeah! It's way more stable but it was on another job. That piece was about as big as I'd want to pull with the mini. 

The video is actually from a day 2 nightmare job. On day one we were horribly impeded by wet ground conditions, ended up burying the chipper trying to get it in the back yard and the dump truck blew a tire... was quite the day. Day 2 was much better!

It was one of those jobs we thought was going to be an easy 1 dayer but the conditions killed us. Changed strategy with the mini and glad we did. Thankfully it was colder with firmer ground too. Would have been NICE to have an ommne lift on that one. 

How'd the ropes course job go?


----------



## tree MDS

That job went pretty good (especially for still being sick throughout the whole thing).

First pics shows how dead one of the ash was (first day actually working on those trees), second pic shows the start of day two (time to break out the rope), just before the trees really got their asses handed to them. Perfect example of an ideal lift job really.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That job went pretty good (especially for still being sick throughout the whole thing).
> 
> First pics shows how dead one of the ash was (first day actually working on those trees), second pic shows the start of day two (time to break out the rope), just before the trees really got their asses handed to them. Perfect example of an ideal lift job really.
> View attachment 1040990
> 
> View attachment 1040992
> View attachment 1040991


Quite a layout. Great job for the ommne


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> what anvil gap and belt tension are you guys running on your chippers?
> just flipped my knives and ran the anvil up tight, way tighter than spec and its chipping good for once, tightened the belt up to 1/2" give like spec (I think, its what one shop said in a video lol, I cant find the spec sheet for the life of me, I need to order a manual)





tree MDS said:


> Just tighten it up till you can’t spin the big wheel thingy, then back off a little. You should be fine.



The actual clearance is a bit more than just learning the spec provided by the manufacturer.

In general, the protrusion of the knife and the gap clearance are linked together to produce a chip size that feeds well and doesn't bog down the engine. That's hopefully what the manufacturer's spec gives you.

Then you need to figure in how much slop you have developed in your chipper drum/disk bearings. If they are getting loose, then the drum/disk can wobble over and strike the bed knife hard enough to do bad things. I like to set my knives to the manufacturer's spec by getting enough sheets of paper to match the spec. Then I hand feed the stack of paper through the gap while hand turning the chipper. Do this for all knives on the drum, and all positions on each knife. While turning it through, you can see if your stack of paper is getting cut (too tight!) or if the knife isn't hitting it enough to drag on the paper a bit. THEN I take the paper out and see if I can pry or oscillate the drum by hand into a position that will cause the knives to strike the bed knife. If you can force the knives to clash by hand, anywhere on the rotation, you need a bigger gap!

So far, this method has always worked for me.


----------



## capetrees

pdqdl said:


> The actual clearance is a bit more than just learning the spec provided by the manufacturer.
> 
> In general, the protrusion of the knife and the gap clearance are linked together to produce a chip size that feeds well and doesn't bog down the engine. That's hopefully what the manufacturer's spec gives you.
> 
> Then you need to figure in how much slop you have developed in your chipper drum/disk bearings. If they are getting loose, then the drum/disk can wobble over and strike the bed knife hard enough to do bad things. I like to set my knives to the manufacturer's spec by getting enough sheets of paper to match the spec. Then I hand feed the stack of paper through the gap while hand turning the chipper. Do this for all knives on the drum, and all positions on each knife. While turning it through, you can see if your stack of paper is getting cut (too tight!) or if the knife isn't hitting it enough to drag on the paper a bit. THEN I take the paper out and see if I can pry or oscillate the drum by hand into a position that will cause the knives to strike the bed knife. If you can force the knives to clash by hand, anywhere on the rotation, you need a bigger gap!
> 
> So far, this method has always worked for me.


Or you could simply adjust things by the book and be safe.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> The actual clearance is a bit more than just learning the spec provided by the manufacturer.
> 
> In general, the protrusion of the knife and the gap clearance are linked together to produce a chip size that feeds well and doesn't bog down the engine. That's hopefully what the manufacturer's spec gives you.
> 
> Then you need to figure in how much slop you have developed in your chipper drum/disk bearings. If they are getting loose, then the drum/disk can wobble over and strike the bed knife hard enough to do bad things. I like to set my knives to the manufacturer's spec by getting enough sheets of paper to match the spec. Then I hand feed the stack of paper through the gap while hand turning the chipper. Do this for all knives on the drum, and all positions on each knife. While turning it through, you can see if your stack of paper is getting cut (too tight!) or if the knife isn't hitting it enough to drag on the paper a bit. THEN I take the paper out and see if I can pry or oscillate the drum by hand into a position that will cause the knives to strike the bed knife. If you can force the knives to clash by hand, anywhere on the rotation, you need a bigger gap!
> 
> So far, this method has always worked for me.


bandit says .045" to the highest knife
I set it till it will scratch but not cut a business card, so far its chipping great
doing 12" oak and barely having to touch the feed control bar and its spitting out dime sized chips now, lots of small sticks getting by but the wood chips good so im happy


----------



## Rabid K9

NewToSplitters said:


> This question is for all the experts out there. Which is your preferred notch method for felling a tree?



They all have their application, sometimes in quick succession.


----------



## pdqdl

capetrees said:


> Or you could simply adjust things by the book and be safe.



My point was that machines wear out. Bearings get looser, chip pockets and backing plates wear out. Even bolts and bolt holes can stretch or change, although a decent mechanic will detect some of those problems. 

My suggestions were describing how to set the chipper to the manufacturer's spec, then how to confirm that there were no problems using that setting. Now I'm sure that some owner's manual somewhere tells the user how to set the clearance on a chipper, but my Bandit 200xp manual damn sure doesn't. It just tells you what the clearance specification is, not how to measure it, nor how to change it.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> My point was that machines wear out. Bearings get looser, chip pockets and backing plates wear out. Even bolts and bolt holes can stretch or change, although a decent mechanic will detect some of those problems.
> 
> My suggestions were describing how to set the chipper to the manufacturer's spec, then how to confirm that there were no problems using that setting. Now I'm sure that some owner's manual somewhere tells the user how to set the clearance on a chipper, but my Bandit 200xp manual damn sure doesn't. It just tells you what the clearance specification is, not how to measure it, nor how to change it.


id be worried about the disk having deflection and wobbling, just as much if not more than the bearing, like you say things move and wear out/in
its ~40" diameter hunk of steel spinning at 1300 RPM, with .045" clearance from becoming a bomb if it moves too much, kinda sketch lol
BUT ive never had a disk come out despite millions of rotations and hundreds of tons of wood chipped through mine, and only heard of 1 or 2 failures


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> bandit says .045" to the highest knife
> I set it till it will scratch but not cut a business card, so far its chipping great
> doing 12" oak and barely having to touch the feed control bar and its spitting out dime sized chips now, lots of small sticks getting by but the wood chips good so im happy



Yeah, well my business card comes in at .013, and it's made of out some pretty premium paper. A laminated card from another business came in at .013 also. 

You'd better put 3 of those cards in the stack if you want to be close to what Bandit recommends. I'm sure those engineers down at Bandit just picked a number out of a hat, and had no reason for spec'ing .045. Don't be surprised if your chipper teeth get dull real quick and the bed knife changes shape.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, well my business card comes in at .013, and it's made of out some pretty premium paper. A laminated card from another business came in at .013 also.
> 
> You'd better put 3 of those cards in the stack if you want to be close to what Bandit recommends. I'm sure those engineers down at Bandit just picked a number out of a hat, and had no reason for spec'ing .045. Don't be surprised if your chipper teeth get dull real quick and the bed knife changes shape.


knives and anvil are going perfectly fine and ive got probably 30 hours of chipping since touching it


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, well my business card comes in at .013, and it's made of out some pretty premium paper. A laminated card from another business came in at .013 also.
> 
> You'd better put 3 of those cards in the stack if you want to be close to what Bandit recommends. I'm sure those engineers down at Bandit just picked a number out of a hat, and had no reason for spec'ing .045. Don't be surprised if your chipper teeth get dull real quick and the bed knife changes shape.


zin trees cant be advised. dont waste your breath or experience.


----------



## pdqdl

Awww... That's not true. He listens, argues with everyone, and projects that he has all the answers. He's obviously not a complete dummy though, so something is sinking in from somewhere, by some means. Myself, I'm not too worried about whether he follows my advice, as I gave it away without any surcharge, and he can take it for the value he paid for it.

Said fees might still be incurred, however, if he doesn't listen to good advice.

Afterthought: I'll bet he got that business card clearance advice from small engine repair. That's the traditional method of setting flywheel clearance for magnetos on lawnmowers. Just a guess...


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Said fees might still be incurred, however, if he doesn't listen to good advice.


I listen to good advice normally
something to say about the advice on the internet, 99/100 times its bad


----------



## pdqdl

That might perhaps be why you argue with all the experts here. You think the internet is almost always wrong.

Using your evaluation method, I'd speculate that there is a 99% chance that you are wrong about that statement, especially with respect to this forum and the advice you get here.


----------



## ZinTrees

just so you are aware, I am not here for the advice so much anymore, im here to post my daily work and get laughed at
and also here to laugh


----------



## ZinTrees

yall can have an opinion about what I do, thats fine and dandy
however it wont affect anything I do on the job, I will continue to leave scabbards on the ground next to my fuel cans, I will continue to use the only crane that will do trees till I buy my own, despite it being too short half the time
I will continue to let my groundies stand in a lane that is shut down on a road with 5 cars a day anyways, I will continue to do what works for me weather any one of you has a problem with it or not


----------



## tree MDS

"It'll be fine, till it's not". lol


----------



## tree MDS

I find the proper tool that came with my 250 works nice for that machine (I was only kidding about the other method). Haven’t had to do the anvil on the 19xpc yet, so that’s another story.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> zin trees cant be advised. dont waste your breath or experience.



Agreed. This reminds me of "The Aerialist" once he got fully schooled in tree-speak from reading on the internet. Was like we had created a monster. That guy had it all figured out too. 

Trying to think of what ever happened to him...


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I find the proper tool that came with my 250 works nice for that machine (I was only kidding about the other method). Haven’t had to do the anvil on the 19xpc yet, so that’s another story.
> View attachment 1041269
> View attachment 1041270
> View attachment 1041271


never got a tool with mine, had to email bandit for the operators manual and read through to find the spec for it


----------



## jefflovstrom

Doug (Aerial arborist) died, more than a few years ago. It was posted on here.
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

Work related accident, bad health, or just bad luck?

I don't recall ever having any discussions with him, but then is a lot of folks I just forget.


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> Work related accident, bad health, or just bad luck?
> 
> I don't recall ever having any discussions with him, but then is a lot of folks I just forget.


Sadly, I think he had a heart attack. 

I recall he was never one to shy away from a discussion.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> yall can have an opinion about what I do, thats fine and dandy
> however it wont affect anything I do on the job, I will continue to leave scabbards on the ground next to my fuel cans, I will continue to use the only crane that will do trees till I buy my own, despite it being too short half the time
> I will continue to let my groundies stand in a lane that is shut down on a road with 5 cars a day anyways, I will continue to do what works for me weather any one of you has a problem with it or not


you will continue to be retarded then, because that is your choice and privilege. please realize that you are the entertainment when you act this way.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Someone posted the newspaper article on here, I believe it was workplace related.
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> you will continue to be retarded then


you are one to talk
also, fine by me, IDGAF


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> Someone posted the newspaper article on here, I believe it was workplace related.
> Jeff


Yikes. Trying to find the article. 

His name was Doug. What was the name of his company?

Company Christmas party tonight at a pizza place. Figuring out some goofy awards for the guys. Bonuses are going out too. Going to be an expensive night! But well worth having good help.


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> you are one to talk
> also, fine by me, IDGAF


we realize that YDGAF thats why you will never improve and get any respect


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> we realize that YDGAF thats why you will never improve and get any respect


just so happens I do improve daily
I just will NOT give respect to people that havent earned it, you being one of them


----------



## mikewhite85

Celebrated a great year at the Treemaster Christmas Party tonight


----------



## dbl612

ZinTrees said:


> just so happens I do improve daily
> I just will NOT give respect to people that havent earned it, you being one of them


i dont have to earn respect from you by any stretch of your imagination.you are the newbe here not me or any of the rest that are commenting on your posts. you show your ignorance and lack of experience daily.


----------



## Glenn50

Not a full time professional arborist, but I do enjoy reading this thread. I get the feeling this Zin guy is not a snot nosed kid, and may enjoy rustling feathers.


----------



## ZinTrees

Glenn50 said:


> I get the feeling this Zin guy is not a snot nosed kid, and may enjoy rustling feathers.


exactly


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Yikes. Trying to find the article.
> 
> His name was Doug. What was the name of his company?
> 
> Company Christmas party tonight at a pizza place. Figuring out some goofy awards for the guys. Bonuses are going out too. Going to be an expensive night! But well worth having good help.


Company name was something like ' Aerial Arborist PA., something like that. I think you are right about the heart attack, but if I remember, it happened on a job. I remember the article had a pic of the paramedics taking him to the ambulance on a stretcher, he was sitting up. He died later.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Glenn50 said:


> Not a full time professional arborist, but I do enjoy reading this thread. I get the feeling this Zin guy is not a snot nosed kid, and may enjoy rustling feathers.



If it really is an older dude trying to pass himself off as a fourteen year old boy to a bunch of tree guys on the internet, that's pretty creepy imo. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> If it really is an older dude trying to pass himself off as a fourteen year old boy to a bunch of tree guys on the internet, that's pretty creepy imo. Just saying.


well im not


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> just so happens I do improve daily
> I just will NOT give respect to people that havent earned it, you being one of them



In your old age, you *might* learn that "respect" is due to all persons. Right from the start. It does look that you might be one of those fellows that never learn this.

If you spend your life denying humanity the respect it is due from the "get go", then you will have adverse reactions from nearly everyone you meet. You will become bitter (if you aren't already) and not-thought-well-of wherever you go.

Now as to respect *retained*? When folks do wrong by someone, they lose the respect they should otherwise be accorded. _You are starting from the wrong rung on that respect ladder_. As a result, you will be kept at the bottom rung of the respect ladder until you learn better. Even then, you will need to earn *back* the respect that you *lost*.

Now I'll share my personal observations of your online presence: I came into this thread somewhat recently due to complaints about your participation. I defended your participation, and I gave you good advice. Your return comments to me did not cause me to keep you high on that respect ladder. In fact, you just told everyone in this forum that you had no respect for their advice in general, which means that none of them (in general) should respect you. See how this works?

Regardless of your age, you need to grow up. And that's advice from that top 1% of internet advice; you should listen to it. It is to your advantage, and it is given to you with the best of intentions for your future. This is a life lesson you need to learn, and it applies to far more than your participation in some silly internet forum.


----------



## Kodiak Kid

ZinTrees said:


> just so happens I do improve daily
> I just will NOT give respect to people that havent earned it, you being one of them


Well, Im no arborist. However, I do know how respect works. It is something that is given! Not something that has to be earned! When in boot camp a fellow recruit told the DI that the DI had to earn his respect! That was the biggest two month mistake that kid ever made. However, you know what? That DI definitely "earned" his respect. Your making the same mistake! You need to listen to what others are telling you bud! If that means that you have to eat healthy serving of crow? Break out the salt and pepper BOY! Because admitting your wrong. Is what makes you a MAN!


----------



## mikewhite85

Pretty sketchy uprooted pine today


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> In your old age, you *might* learn that "respect" is due to all persons. Right from the start. It does look that you might be one of those fellows that never learn this.
> 
> If you spend your life denying humanity the respect it is due from the "get go", then you will have adverse reactions from nearly everyone you meet. You will become bitter (if you aren't already) and not-thought-well-of wherever you go.
> 
> Now as to respect *retained*? When folks do wrong by someone, they lose the respect they should otherwise be accorded. _You are starting from the wrong rung on that respect ladder_. As a result, you will be kept at the bottom rung of the respect ladder until you learn better. Even then, you will need to earn *back* the respect that you *lost*.
> 
> Now I'll share my personal observations of your online presence: I came into this thread somewhat recently due to complaints about your participation. I defended your participation, and I gave you good advice. Your return comments to me did not cause me to keep you high on that respect ladder. In fact, you just told everyone in this forum that you had no respect for their advice in general, which means that none of them (in general) should respect you. See how this works?
> 
> Regardless of your age, you need to grow up. And that's advice from that top 1% of internet advice; you should listen to it. It is to your advantage, and it is given to you with the best of intentions for your future. This is a life lesson you need to learn, and it applies to far more than your participation in some silly internet forum.


This is an exceptionally well articulated post... and good life lesson!


----------



## wildwes

Personally, I believe that treating someone with respect is not necessarily the same thing as having respect for them. I strive to treat all of my coworkers and my students with respect, that does not mean that I actually have respect for all of them.


----------



## ZinTrees

wildwes said:


> Personally, I believe that treating someone with respect is not necessarily the same thing as having respect for them. I strive to treat all of my coworkers and my students with respect, that does not mean that I actually have respect for all of them.


^^^^
he gets it


----------



## tree MDS

^^^^
Pimples gets it. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> This is an exceptionally well articulated post... and good life lesson!



Some people aren’t worth the effort of articulating jack **** for “IMHO”. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Pretty sketchy uprooted pine today
> View attachment 1042726
> 
> View attachment 1042727



So you secured the partial uproot using two tractor winches, is that what I’m seeing here? If so, very simple and very safe common sense approach! I like it. 

I’ve used my tractor winch a lot like that over the years.


----------



## Helmstein

So is zin tree really a creepy adult posing as a 14y/o. I knew something wasn't adding up. 

This just got weird!

Lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Some people aren’t worth the effort of articulating jack **** for “IMHO”. Just saying.


 
He will never learn and never grow. That's where homeschooling gets you these days!

He will never take constructive criticism. When I was his "supposed" age I was a sponge. ****, I still am.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> So you secured the partial uproot using two tractor winches, is that what I’m seeing here? If so, very simple and very safe common sense approach! I like it.
> 
> I’ve used my tractor winch a lot like that over the years.


Something like that! Just one tractor though. We use our pto winch nearly every day. I'm surprised I don't see more of them in residential tree care. 

The spar from that tree had way more dry rot than expected. The hinge did not hold and it ended up dodging hard to the right and hung up in another pine. I took a video but can't seem to post it. Wouldn't want to embarass myself!!!


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> Something like that! Just one tractor though. We use our pto winch nearly every day. I'm surprised I don't see more of them in residential tree care.
> 
> The spar from that tree had way more dry rot than expected. The hinge did not hold and it ended up dodging hard to the right and hung up in another pine. I took a video but can't seem to post it. Wouldn't want to embarass myself!!!


That's awsome. Keep up the clever work. 

We had a storm damaged cherry that was partially uprooted, snagged in a neighboring tree a few years back. We secured it with a line and went to work. As we took off weight from the tree it started standing back up straight until all the tension was of the guy lines and supporting its own weight. This was before we implemented the lift and I was climbing 5 days a week. 

When in doubt, set a line. 

My buddy has one of those winches on his tractor. He uses it all the time. 

Merry Christmas, looks like you had fun at the company pizza party. Keep your guys happy!


----------



## ZinTrees

Helmstein said:


> So is zin tree really a creepy adult posing as a 14y/o. I knew something wasn't adding up.
> 
> This just got weird!
> 
> Lol


im not, not that I have to prove anything to anyone on here anyways


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> We use our pto winch nearly every day


I love those PTO setups, my biggest concern is how long the clutches will last? any issues with yours?


----------



## mikewhite85

Removed a bunch of trees along a 4 mile or so stretch of a township road. Nice little government job to keep us busy a few days. Most of January is wide open now. Waiting/praying on several large contracts I've bid on. This was the last big job of the year.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> That's awsome. Keep up the clever work.
> 
> We had a storm damaged cherry that was partially uprooted, snagged in a neighboring tree a few years back. We secured it with a line and went to work. As we took off weight from the tree it started standing back up straight until all the tension was of the guy lines and supporting its own weight. This was before we implemented the lift and I was climbing 5 days a week.
> 
> When in doubt, set a line.
> 
> My buddy has one of those winches on his tractor. He uses it all the time.
> 
> Merry Christmas, looks like you had fun at the company pizza party. Keep your guys happy!



We had a partially uprooted cherry leaning in another tree at one of the camps I work at a couple years ago. I was able to use the grcs and pulleys into a neighboring tree, and the tractor winch to walk it back enough to unload the pressure points in the other tree so we could remove it with the lift. All while camp was in full season and there were little kids traipsing in and out of the cabins underneath. I’m quite certain the whole thing wasn’t osha approved, but we got her done lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> So is zin tree really a creepy adult posing as a 14y/o. I knew something wasn't adding up.
> 
> This just got weird!
> 
> Lol



LOL, “creeper alert”!!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Removed a bunch of trees along a 4 mile or so stretch of a township road. Nice little government job to keep us busy a few days. Most of January is wide open now. Waiting/praying on several large contracts I've bid on. This was the last big job of the year.
> 
> View attachment 1043207
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043208
> 
> View attachment 1043209
> 
> View attachment 1043210
> 
> View attachment 1043211



Looks fun. 

Question: are you able to connect that many users to the headsets simultaneously (and efficiently) , and if so, what system are you using?


----------



## pdqdl

wildwes said:


> Personally, I believe that treating someone with respect is not necessarily the same thing as having respect for them. I strive to treat all of my coworkers and my students with respect, that does not mean that I actually have respect for all of them.



While that may be true, you haven't quite got the life-choice correct if you are just hiding your opinions. My original post was intended to say that everyone should both be treated with respect and genuinely have it as well. Until they lose your respect.

Now if you take one look at a person and see reasons for them to lose your respect, that's ok. What we show to the world does indeed change their opinion of us, and should be included as a factor that influences how other folks think of us. Life is like a job application: first impressions *do* matter.

I'm also a firm believer that it is wiser to keep my low opinions of other folks to myself. It's not usually beneficial to me to go around pokin' at folks for no good reason, and showing respect of others is definitely part of projecting to the world who I am.

Zin doesn't seem to think that is important, either.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> So you secured the partial uproot using two tractor winches, is that what I’m seeing here? If so, very simple and very safe common sense approach! I like it.
> 
> I’ve used my tractor winch a lot like that over the years.



Is there anyting else but a winch on those tractor attachments? Seems like a lot of investment for a limited function. Now if there's a grapple hiding out of the camera view, it makes a dandy attachment.


----------



## bck

mikewhite85 said:


> Removed a bunch of trees along a 4 mile or so stretch of a township road. Nice little government job to keep us busy a few days. Most of January is wide open now. Waiting/praying on several large contracts I've bid on. This was the last big job of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043208
> 
> View attachment 1043209
> 
> View attachment 1043210
> 
> View attachment 1043211


I see 6 employees . Woof


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> We had a partially uprooted cherry leaning in another tree at one of the camps I work at a couple years ago. I was able to use the grcs and pulleys into a neighboring tree, and the tractor winch to walk it back enough to unload the pressure points in the other tree so we could remove it with the lift. All while camp was in full season and there were little kids traipsing in and out of the cabins underneath. I’m quite certain the whole thing wasn’t osha approved, but we got her done lol.



Sounds like a fun one. I had considered bringing our grcs to that pine but it's so stinking heavy to lug around! You make great use of yours. 

We use sena. We can consistently get 3 linked up. Once in a blue moon we get 4 but someone always accidentally bumps out after 5 mins and ruins it... I would consider an easier to use system but we've got so much invested in it right now.


----------



## mikewhite85

pdqdl said:


> Is there anyting else but a winch on those tractor attachments? Seems like a lot of investment for a limited function. Now if there's a grapple hiding out of the camera view, it makes a dandy attachment.


Yeah there is a grapple on the front also. The winch serves as a good counter weight when not being used. I love having 2 functions for one machine. It gets used A LOT more than our mini skid.

Those winches run 3.5-5k for a smaller one. It has been well worth it. We've pulled over many leaners that would otherwise have been a challenge to climb or bucket.

View attachment DSCF7628.jpg


----------



## mikewhite85

bck said:


> I see 6 employees . Woof


I suppose "big" is a relative term. It was a good job for our 6 man crew.


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> Sounds like a fun one. I had considered bringing our grcs to that pine but it's so stinking heavy to lug around! You make great use of yours.
> 
> We use sena. We can consistently get 3 linked up. Once in a blue moon we get 4 but someone always accidentally bumps out after 5 mins and ruins it... I would consider an easier to use system but we've got so much invested in it right now.


any of the easier to use systems cost at least twice as much.


----------



## wildwes

pdqdl said:


> While that may be true, you haven't quite got the life-choice correct if you are just hiding your opinions. My original post was intended to say that everyone should both be treated with respect and genuinely have it as well. Until they lose your respect.
> 
> Now if you take one look at a person and see reasons for them to lose your respect, that's ok. What we show to the world does indeed change their opinion of us, and should be included as a factor that influences how other folks think of us. Life is like a job application: first impressions *do* matter.
> 
> I'm also a firm believer that it is wiser to keep my low opinions of other folks to myself. It's not usually beneficial to me to go around pokin' at folks for no good reason, and showing respect of others is definitely part of projecting to the world who I am.
> 
> Zin doesn't seem to think that is important, either.


I can agree with what you are saying here. it is generally pretty quick for me to tell if I like and/or respect someone based off of first impressions, or at least soon after meeting them.


----------



## pdqdl

mikewhite85 said:


> Yeah there is a grapple on the front also. The winch serves as a good counter weight when not being used. I love having 2 functions for one machine. It gets used A LOT more than our mini skid.
> 
> Those winches run 3.5-5k for a smaller one. It has been well worth it. We've pulled over many leaners that would otherwise have been a challenge to climb or bucket.
> 
> View attachment 1043328



I put a hydraulic winch on the grapple on the front of my tractor. They are much handier when they work together, rather than turning the tractor around to pick up what the winch brought in. The whole thing is mounted with a skid steer quick attachment plate, so it fits on any skid steer. Not so, with a three point mounted winch. Conversely, the 3 point hitch is much stronger, and almost impossible to fall off at a critical moment.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> and almost impossible to fall off at a critical moment.


ahh yes, forgetting to flip the handles
or like mine, bent bottom plate on my grapple bucket when I got it, first thing I did was drop the bucket off the machine, atleast I didnt rip the hoses off


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Is there anyting else but a winch on those tractor attachments? Seems like a lot of investment for a limited function. Now if there's a grapple hiding out of the camera view, it makes a dandy attachment.



Just a winch with a pintle hitch below to move trailers etc. (I do have a root grapple for the front of that machine too). The tractor winch is its own unique tool and really shines at what it does. Pto winches are much, much faster than hydraulic winches, and you can mechanically lock the tension on a tree, so between those two factors they are basically the ultimate tool for pulling trees/big trunks, etc. over imo. 

I use it on mostly bigger jobs these days. Very handy for dragging trees out of places I could never drive a wheel loader without flipping over. A lot of times doing that sort of work I’ll pull several trees over with the winch and drag them up to where they’re accessible with the big grapple on the giant, then hop on that machine to feed the chipper, stage the logs, etc. Pretty impressive how much even one skilled cutter/machine operator can get done like this.


----------



## dbl612

merry christmas to all the new thread members


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> merry christmas to all the new thread members



Merry Christmas to you and your people, Tom! 

Looking forward to another safe and productive season working with you and Eric!


----------



## tree MDS

And FWIW I’m still not gonna pretend to be nice to Acne Tree, or any other wannabe tree retard if I don’t feel so inclined… “IDGAF” what anyone says. It’s called the hate, and I’ve got it. Just saying. 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> And FWIW I’m still not gonna pretend to be nice to Acne Tree,


neither will I

merry christmas Ahole
love ya


----------



## epicklein22

pdqdl said:


> I put a hydraulic winch on the grapple on the front of my tractor. They are much handier when they work together, rather than turning the tractor around to pick up what the winch brought in. The whole thing is mounted with a skid steer quick attachment plate, so it fits on any skid steer. Not so, with a three point mounted winch. Conversely, the 3 point hitch is much stronger, and almost impossible to fall off at a critical moment.


Got a picture of it? That would take 2 circuits to run the grapple and the winch right?


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Got a picture of it? That would take 2 circuits to run the grapple and the winch right?



Maybe it uses a diverter of some sort? I’m pretty sure both of those attachments only need two hoses to operate.

He’s been talking about this thing for at least a decade, I’ve never seen a pic. I doubt we ever will at this point. Lol


----------



## epicklein22

Been looking for a hooklift truck to add to my fleet. Drove 10 hours a few weeks back to New Hampshire to buy an international 4300 hooklift only to find out the transmission was shot. Had to floor it to even get it to move. Waste of time and money, so I’m done going farther than 5 or 6 hours for a piece of equipment after getting burned on a crane earlier this year in Jersey as well. Gonna wait till I find a no brainer deal closer to home.

Otherwise it’s been a solid year, a bunch of stuff has broken within the last few weeks, but we’ll keep chugging along and making the best of it. The real tree guys on here know how it goes and we’ll make it through a little wiser. I’m starting to look towards what I can improve on for next year in terms of efficiency and communication. 

Merry Christmas to my true tree brethren!


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Maybe it uses a diverter of some sort? I’m pretty sure both of those attachments only need two hoses to operate.
> 
> He’s been talking about this thing for at least a decade, I’ve never seen a pic. I doubt we ever will at this point. Lol


Lol, kinda what I was getting at. Heard a lot, but never seen a picture of anything. I see I’m not the only one to catch on.


----------



## pdqdl

epicklein22 said:


> Got a picture of it? That would take 2 circuits to run the grapple and the winch right?



Yes indeed. We put in a wire that operates an electric/hydraulic valve out on the grapple. The tractor hydraulic circuit operates either circuit that way with a single tractor circuit.

I used to have that mounted on my bobcat, with a similar arrangement on the control wire. Sadly, the engine went out, and I haven't managed to fix it yet.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> I’ve never seen a pic. I doubt we ever will at this point. Lol



Yeah, I'll take a picture of it one of these days. I've got pics of it somewhere in my archives, too. I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## mikewhite85

epicklein22 said:


> Been looking for a hooklift truck to add to my fleet. Drove 10 hours a few weeks back to New Hampshire to buy an international 4300 hooklift only to find out the transmission was shot. Had to floor it to even get it to move. Waste of time and money, so I’m done going farther than 5 or 6 hours for a piece of equipment after getting burned on a crane earlier this year in Jersey as well. Gonna wait till I find a no brainer deal closer to home.
> 
> Otherwise it’s been a solid year, a bunch of stuff has broken within the last few weeks, but we’ll keep chugging along and making the best of it. The real tree guys on here know how it goes and we’ll make it through a little wiser. I’m starting to look towards what I can improve on for next year in terms of efficiency and communication.
> 
> Merry Christmas to my true tree brethren!


What a bummer! The hook truck idea is such a great set up for tree removals. You'll find a better, more local one!

Merry Christmas to all you guys.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your people, Tom!
> 
> Looking forward to another safe and productive season working with you and Eric!


Only prob you 2 have is it takes 2 major food groups to get together to produce one crane job....a quesadilla...and a lasagna. You got no crane and no clue how to run one...and he got no tree equipment and not the slightest clue how to do tree work. But cheers anywho. Belated Merry Christmas to y'all...including Jeffy :-( from your ole pal Treevet.


----------



## Haplo

treevet said:


> Only prob you 2 have is it takes 2 major food groups to get together to produce one crane job....a quesadilla...and a lasagna. You got no crane and no clue how to run one...and he got no tree equipment and not the slightest clue how to do tree work. But cheers anywho. Belated Merry Christmas to y'all...including Jeffy :-( from your ole pal Treevet.



It's not that difficult apparently 



treevet said:


> You can run your lift (either one) and teach even one of your most bone headed guys or even the homeowner to pull the levers on the crane after you set it up and it is actually like you are running it with the Sena headsets on. You want the headache ball moved 3 inches to the right...it gets moved 3 inches to the right. It is really that easy. I could have a guy off the street do a giant crane removal tomorrow with us both head setted.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao,,, even easier with potty lift!!


----------



## pdqdl

epicklein22 said:


> Got a picture of it? That would take 2 circuits to run the grapple and the winch right? RT





tree MDS said:


> ...He’s been talking about this thing for at least a decade, I’ve never seen a pic. I doubt we ever will at this point. Lol



Ok. I found this old movie; this was the project I put the winch on the grapple for. I'll try to get some pics of it mounted on the tractor, with some closeups of the winch and hydraulic setup.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Ok. I found this old movie; this was the project I put the winch on the grapple for. I'll try to get some pics of it mounted on the tractor, with some closeups of the winch and hydraulic setup.
> 
> {YouTube video link}
> 
> Note: this link won't work until Dec 28 at noon. Sorry! It's a new upload.



The anticipation is KILLING me!!


----------



## treevet

Haplo said:


> It's not that difficult apparently


It really isn't But like I mentioned Happy...one gots to have a crane...and one gots to have a brain ...you figure out which is which (hint this is my ole pal Tommy boy)....


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> Ok. I found this old movie; this was the project I put the winch on the grapple for. I'll try to get some pics of it mounted on the tractor, with some closeups of the winch and hydraulic setup.
> 
> {YouTube video link}
> 
> Note: this link won't work until Dec 28 at noon. Sorry! It's a new upload.


They had to put a baby sitter (mod) in charge of you boys? I call that progress.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Only prob you 2 have is it takes 2 major food groups to get together to produce one crane job....a quesadilla...and a lasagna. You got no crane and no clue how to run one...and he got no tree equipment and not the slightest clue how to do tree work. But cheers anywho. Belated Merry Christmas to y'all...including Jeffy :-( from your ole pal Treevet.


i guess ive been paying taxes on equipment i dont own. silly me. what happened dave did you fall out of your lift and land on your again. you have surfaced like the proverbial ground hog. none the less its good to hear your still alive.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> They had to put a baby sitter (mod) in charge of you boys? I call that progress.


dave, it must of killed you to take all this time away and not insult or threaten anyone.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> i guess ive been paying taxes on equipment i dont own. silly me. what happened dave did you fall out of your lift and land on your again. you have surfaced like the proverbial ground hog. none the less its good to hear your still alive.


Tom...note to self...maybe he thinks I am the one without a brain....


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dave, it must of killed you to take all this time away and not insult or threaten anyone.


Tom, when you get so bored while trapped inside this forum you have to venture onto my personal fb page...you prob gonna see me on here slapping you around a bit just for ole time's sake.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like someone got sick of doing push ups in the basement and flexing in the mirror next to his shigo collection lol.


----------



## tree MDS

That was one long, slow stalk! Lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That was one long, slow stalk! Lol


Mr. Moderator...mr. moderator....lol


----------



## pdqdl

pdqdl said:


> Ok. I found this old movie; this was the project I put the winch on the grapple for. I'll try to get some pics of it mounted on the tractor, with some closeups of the winch and hydraulic setup.






tree MDS said:


> The anticipation is KILLING me!!



It's working now. YouTube takes a day before they put up a movie. This website wouldn't upload it, due to size.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Tom, when you get so bored while trapped inside this forum you have to venture onto my personal fb page...you prob gonna see me on here slapping you around a bit just for ole time's sake.


i loved it when you proclaimed on your personal page (which came up in my feed, i didnt go looking) that your new lift was the best investment you made, after you ridiculed everyone on this site for buying new equip, because they didnt know anything. proves that your cheese has slid off the cracker. slap me around all you want, thats really laughable also. have a nice day in the nati, where you are the resident tree god. and dont forget to post your customers names like it means anything to everyone on here.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> I got banned for a few days back when I left after the 10 year old treeguy imposter/liar cried to the mods


No, you got banned by the administration for posting things you were told not to post. I'm glad you are back, but let's keep it nice, please.

I always thought you had good technical advice for folks. Let's stick to that kind of content, rather than starting another fight. 



treevet said:


> They had to put a baby sitter (mod) in charge of you boys? I call that progress.


I'm not in charge of anything. I'm just doing a job that needs to be done every now and then. I see my job as regulating the malcontents and name-callers in this forum. Is you volunteering for that empty position? We've pretty much weeded them out.



treevet said:


> Mr. Moderator...mr. moderator....lol



Looks to me like you've been saving up your angst for too long. Don't come whining to me when somebody talks back to you.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> No, you got banned by the administration for posting things you were told not to post. I'm glad you are back, but let's keep it nice, please.
> 
> I always thought you had good technical advice for folks. Let's stick to that kind of content, rather than starting another fight.
> 
> 
> I'm not in charge of anything. I'm just doing a job that needs to be done every now and then. I see my job as regulating the malcontents and name-callers in this forum. Is you volunteering for that empty position? We've pretty much weeded them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you've been saving up your angst for too long. Don't come whining to me when somebody talks back to you.


Don't agree with much or any of your comment but in the whole of life...who really gives a rat's a$$. Not even really sure who you are. Saw that winch thing attached to a bobcat video. Are you a tree guy? Even my pal Tom could do that job. I used to be a moderator on a big forum...you are a baby sitter, likely for no pay just for self importance and control. I don't have any angst and have never "Whined" to a moderator in my life on any forum like everyone knows Acne Tree does/did all the time. So best to you and yours in 2023.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> i loved it when you proclaimed on your personal page (which came up in my feed, i didnt go looking) that your new lift was the best investment you made, after you ridiculed everyone on this site for buying new equip, because they didnt know anything. proves that your cheese has slid off the cracker. slap me around all you want, thats really laughable also. have a nice day in the nati, where you are the resident tree god. and dont forget to post your customers names like it means anything to everyone on here.


C'mon Tom you came on my personal FB page which is fine with me and you don't say anything nasty ever. But I come back from this to catch up and ruffle a few feathers just for ole time's sake. Don't know what you mean by "posting my customer's names" except on my fb business page I do and it is for ADVERTISING son...told you that a meelion times. And yes I did buy a CMC 92hd Arborpro for around $200k and glad I did, have done tons of work with it. So I like to bust Quesidillo's butt like he busts everyone else's butt and I am really the only match for him. 

Got a spare minute couple of days ago and did my big front yard oak cut backs prior to putting on a new roof this spring and while up there I cleaned out my difficult to reach chimney so I could start heating my house solely with my basement add on wood furnace like if have done for decades. Had a chimney fire last year and my fence caught on fire from it as a half ass job was done by a chimney co.

Nice neighborhood huh?


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> I used to be a moderator on a big forum



"Used to be" is probably the significant part of that statement. Lack of self control got you fired?


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> "Used to be" is probably the significant part of that statement. Lack of self control got you fired?


No Son, I got plenty of self control. That is why I am so successful. Credit score of 820. Very respectable net worth. High end tree service owner for over 5 decades...The forum ended, didn't get fired. It was the best forum of maybe 4 best on the internet began by Ekka or Eric Frye when the other 3 broke away from ASite. Real Arboriculture discussed on there and people from all over the world congregated there. The best of the best. 

Don't feel bad about being a baby sitter tho. The guy that controls this thread and just began it is just a one trick pony and has disdain for arboriculture because ...he ain't that bright to comprehend the vast involvement of this profession. That is why he ridicules my involvement with Shigo. I didn't just study him from the time he came on the scene for decades...I actually knew him. But then I am likely way better at everything he does and worships as well. He has no family and this is his whole life is living (imprisoned in) this one little thread on a forum.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> No Son, I got plenty of self control. That is why I am so successful. Credit score of 820. Very respectable net worth. High end tree service owner for over 5 decades...The forum ended, didn't get fired. It was the best forum of maybe 4 best on the internet began by Ekka or Eric Frye when the other 3 broke away from ASite. Real Arboriculture discussed on there and people from all over the world congregated there. The best of the best.
> 
> Don't feel bad about being a baby sitter tho. The guy that controls this thread and just began it is just a one trick pony and has disdain for arboriculture because ...he ain't that bright to comprehend the vast involvement of this profession. That is why he ridicules my involvement with Shigo. I didn't just study him from the time he came on the scene for decades...I actually knew him. But then I am likely way better at everything he does and worships as well. He has no family and this is his whole life is living (imprisoned in) this one little thread on a forum.



Lol. Omg you really are one bitter old cork sarker!!  

Best of luck with that!


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> The forum ended, didn't get fired.



I see. So you drove them out of business. "Don't feel bad about" that, it's in the past.
My only problem with your comments is that you are insulting everyone and glorifying your own accomplishments. Why do you feel the need to put other folks down?

It is very unbecoming for a successful man to put other folks down. All it does is make folks question your success and then return the insults with markup added.

Side note: _nobody_ controls this thread. Every thread starts somewhere, and it's collective participants are what controls it. I see that you are currently trying to control it; fairly successfully, I would say. Others might argue that you are running it into the ground.


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> Others might argue that you are running it into the ground.


got that right, the old geezer doesnt know when to shut up


----------



## ZinTrees

anywho, installed a winch on my chipper, old 10K hydraulic a buddy gave me, its slow but will be handy


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That is why he ridicules my involvement with Shigo. I didn't just study him from the time he came on the scene for decades...I actually knew him.


----------



## tree MDS

On a separate note… I love that mini giant more and more every time I use it. What a great little machine! 

Not sure I would’ve wanted a machine that small before I got the log truck, (unless maybe I went the hook lift route), but it really is a great tree machine for forwarding logs and feeding the chipper. Like the ideal treeman’s best friend.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> On a separate note… I love that mini giant more and more every time I use it. What a great little machine!
> 
> Not sure I would’ve wanted a machine that small before I got the log truck, (unless maybe I went the hook lift route), but it really is a great tree machine for forwarding logs and feeding the chipper. Like the ideal treeman’s best friend.


Sounds like a sweet machine.

Sometimes I try to remember what it was like before we had forwarding equipment. It was tough but we were ripped!!!

Work for us has basically slowed to a halt. How are you guys doing?


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Work for us has basically slowed to a halt. How are you guys doing?


basically no work
Im planning to run an ad tomorrow for storm work tho, recent snow melt left us a big slushy mess along with lots of wind, lots of trees down


----------



## treebilly

I’ve been relaxing for over a week now. Took the last week off. Spending time with family and the wood pile. At night I read.


----------



## Xmaniac

ZinTrees said:


> Unfortunately I bought a trailer instead if renting a chipper (down payment was a week chipper rental, monthly is a daily chipper)
> 
> Would love the experience of learning a chipper


Depending on what type of tree work you do mostly, a dump trailer can be cheaper in the long run... a trailer doesn't need fuel, registration, C.A.R.B. compliance in California, repair, knife maintenance, etc... we've found that sometimes it's more cost effective to just load it and pay green waste fee at the dump. Yes, the convenience of processing material and dumping chip's free almost anywhere is nice. But it does come with a price... especially with new computerized engines and emission compliance...


----------



## ZinTrees

Xmaniac said:


> Depending on what type of tree work you do mostly, a dump trailer can be cheaper in the long run... a trailer doesn't need fuel, registration, C.A.R.B. compliance in California, repair, knife maintenance, etc... we've found that sometimes it's more cost effective to just load it and pay green waste fee at the dump. Yes, the convenience of processing material and dumping chip's free almost anywhere is nice. But it does come with a price... especially with new computerized engines and emission compliance...


very old message quoted
I still have the trailer, got a bandit 250xp, bucket truck (forestry body), mini skid, and dump chips for free now
I spend LESS in fuel running the chipper than I do with the trailer, we can get 2 trailer loads of brush off a job in a day if we are lucky, vs about 40 trailer loads chipped, packing brush into a trailer takes that much longer than chipping, and I am always guaranteed free dump usually within 10 minutes of the job instead of the 30-45 minute drive to the dump, and we dont get nails in tires now that we dont go to the dump


----------



## ZinTrees

ZinTrees said:


> very old message quoted
> I still have the trailer, got a bandit 250xp, bucket truck (forestry body), mini skid, and dump chips for free now
> I spend LESS in fuel running the chipper than I do with the trailer, we can get 2 trailer loads of brush off a job in a day if we are lucky, vs about 40 trailer loads chipped, packing brush into a trailer takes that much longer than chipping, and I am always guaranteed free dump usually within 10 minutes of the job instead of the 30-45 minute drive to the dump, and we dont get nails in tires now that we dont go to the dump


for context, I can run my chipper for a week on a 40 gallon tank of diesel, and can chip roughly ten 7 yard trailer loads of brush into my 14 yard chip box, so one tenth the trips to dump, dump is always closer and free, and chipping is 10-20 times faster than filling the dump trailer by hand


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Sounds like a sweet machine.
> 
> Sometimes I try to remember what it was like before we had forwarding equipment. It was tough but we were ripped!!!
> 
> Work for us has basically slowed to a halt. How are you guys doing?


You know how it is here Mike, never slows!
Jeff


----------



## Haplo

treebilly said:


> I’ve been relaxing for over a week now. Took the last week off. Spending time with family and the wood pile. At night I read.


Exact same here! Back at it on Monday, only two week backlog at the moment


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> You know how it is here Mike, never slows!
> Jeff


One of the things I miss about the Golden state.... and the Mexican food! 

I don't miss the traffic. Yikes! 

I'm currently trying to be more like you guys these days and load up on commercial work for the winter! I have a bunch of large bids out and am waiting on the decision process. Cemeteries, townships, and golf courses take their time.


----------



## mikewhite85

Haplo said:


> Exact same here! Back at it on Monday, only two week backlog at the moment


What are you guys reading?

I read on my kindle nearly every evening with the lights out. The classics help put me to sleep. 

Work next week is going to be muddy with all this melting snow.


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> What are you guys reading?


Isaac Asimov "The currents of space", and "abiotic disorders of landscape plants"


----------



## Helmstein

This thread just got very exciting. Thank you treevet for gracing us with your presence. By the way, love that you coined the phrase potty lift! All of us fake tree guys can now go play with the big boys with our potty lifts!

Merry Christmas to all and all a great year "2023" ahead. 2023 is going to be kick ass. 

Looking at getting into an Avant 860I with full cab w. AC and heat. Anybody run anything like that or hear anything? I'd look into the giants but imo the teli boom is a must. Giant doesn't make a teli model in-between. Its either the smallest or the biggest w. The teli boom.

MDS what's your lift capacity/curb weight on your Pappa giant? Just trying to compare it with the avant 860I. Thanks.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> This thread just got very exciting. Thank you treevet for gracing us with your presence. By the way, love that you coined the phrase potty lift! All of us fake tree guys can now go play with the big boys with our potty lifts!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and all a great year "2023" ahead. 2023 is going to be kick ass.
> 
> Looking at getting into an Avant 860I with full cab w. AC and heat. Anybody run anything like that or hear anything? I'd look into the giants but imo the teli boom is a must. Giant doesn't make a teli model in-between. Its either the smallest or the biggest w. The teli boom.
> 
> MDS what's your lift capacity/curb weight on your Pappa giant? Just trying to compare it with the avant 860I. Thanks.



From memory, I think the 6004t is like 10,500lbs. 4400lbs lift capacity. The grapple and backing plate weigh 800 or 850lbs. So subtract basically 800 and I figure it can still pick 3600lbs (or thereabouts). Pretty retarded, seems like three times the mini (which is still impressive enough in its own right).

Honestly, the big machine is fun to have, but now that I have the log truck it almost seems like I don’t need the 6004 for day to day tree work. I’m not sure you would see enough ROI with a bigger machine to make it worth it? Have you thought about a good, used medium duty hook lift like epicklein22 was looking for?


----------



## Zale

Happy New Year and ya'll be safe out there.


----------



## mikewhite85

Hope everyone's new year is off to a great start. A little soggy and strangely warm over here (almost 50 degrees). Ironic that it was below 0 a week ago. 

Did a couple easy bucket jobs today. All my guys are taking EHAP and becoming certified flaggers (penndot requirement) during the winter lull. I had not previously certified with EHAP and learned a lot. Have 2 guys getting trained for class a CDLs also. Another is starting the CTSP program and will hopefully pass his ISA CA exam on his second shot coming up. This is getting expensive but will be worth it. Hopefully they don't all quit after leveling up! haha

What's funny is the more I learn about OSHA and ANSI Z133, the more I realize I need to do to become more compliant. It's kind of a scary can of worms.


----------



## capetrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Hope everyone's new year is off to a great start. A little soggy and strangely warm over here (almost 50 degrees). Ironic that it was below 0 a week ago.
> 
> Did a couple easy bucket jobs today. All my guys are taking EHAP and becoming certified flaggers (penndot requirement) during the winter lull. I had not previously certified with EHAP and learned a lot. Have 2 guys getting trained for class a CDLs also. Another is starting the CTSP program and will hopefully pass his ISA CA exam on his second shot coming up. This is getting expensive but will be worth it. Hopefully they don't all quit after leveling up! haha
> 
> What's funny is the more I learn about OSHA and ANSI Z133, the more I realize I need to do to become more compliant. It's kind of a scary can of worms.


what's funny is reading your post and all the acronyms for all the certifications!


----------



## treebilly

mikewhite85 said:


> Hope everyone's new year is off to a great start. A little soggy and strangely warm over here (almost 50 degrees). Ironic that it was below 0 a week ago.
> 
> Did a couple easy bucket jobs today. All my guys are taking EHAP and becoming certified flaggers (penndot requirement) during the winter lull. I had not previously certified with EHAP and learned a lot. Have 2 guys getting trained for class a CDLs also. Another is starting the CTSP program and will hopefully pass his ISA CA exam on his second shot coming up. This is getting expensive but will be worth it. Hopefully they don't all quit after leveling up! haha
> 
> What's funny is the more I learn about OSHA and ANSI Z133, the more I realize I need to do to become more compliant. It's kind of a scary can of worms.


A giant can of worms it is. I attained my CTSP a little over three years ago. Working on my ISA CA now. Don’t forget that for the EHAP you’ll need aerial rescue and CPR training. And how are you getting guys to get a CDL A? We have a hard enough time finding guys with a valid drivers license. Class A is next to impossible to find. We do have two young guys enrolled in classes for that right now. 
I will say that since we’ve implemented a safety and training program, we’ve had a lot less “ incidents “. We did have a few injuries this year and those I say we’re from over confidence and pride. Also ( this is going to sound bad ) with 40 field employees, kind of expected. I did do accident reports and investigations on both. Safety meetings with the entire company about both. We also have a weekly meeting on property damage (minor stuff mostly) and “near misses”. Paperwork and pictures or videos for what seems like everything now. It seems like a giant PITA at first but really has been helpful.


----------



## ZinTrees

crane day on the second to finish up the big oak, due to crane schedule and weather we didnt finish sooner (customer request to wait on crane)
crane pickin with the 881, stump was also hollow and had lots of included bark

stump grinder will love this one!
View attachment 322648289_5871114149617514_6884913570610437914_n.mp4

View attachment 323561420_874398140260975_2532845852731103068_n_Trim (2).mp4


----------



## mikewhite85

treebilly said:


> A giant can of worms it is. I attained my CTSP a little over three years ago. Working on my ISA CA now. Don’t forget that for the EHAP you’ll need aerial rescue and CPR training. And how are you getting guys to get a CDL A? We have a hard enough time finding guys with a valid drivers license. Class A is next to impossible to find. We do have two young guys enrolled in classes for that right now.
> I will say that since we’ve implemented a safety and training program, we’ve had a lot less “ incidents “. We did have a few injuries this year and those I say we’re from over confidence and pride. Also ( this is going to sound bad ) with 40 field employees, kind of expected. I did do accident reports and investigations on both. Safety meetings with the entire company about both. We also have a weekly meeting on property damage (minor stuff mostly) and “near misses”. Paperwork and pictures or videos for what seems like everything now. It seems like a giant PITA at first but really has been helpful.


 40 employees to manage? Wow! Do you work with the crews or do you focus exclusively on safety? 

I'd be interested in learning more about your safety program. We are beginning the pathway through tcia accreditation. Do you allow your guys to one hand a topper saw? 

My 5 field employees are all pretty good drivers. I'd like all of them to get cdls but hiring out the training is pretty spendy so we are starting with 2. It's 6200 for both using our own equipment, which I think is actually a pretty old deal. We did do aerial rescue and cpr so basically they all just need to finish the online class for ehap. Honestly I didn't realize you weren't supposed to go within 10' of ANY conductor. I can't count how many times we've worked around service and cable lines, literally touching them.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> I can't count how many times we've worked around service and cable lines, literally touching them.


never heard of a MAD for house drops and cable lines other than avoid contact, who says its 10ft?
ansi says stuff about incidental line clearance but still qualified, which would be EHAP I guess, common practice is to not touch low voltage and stay atleast 10ft from anything bigger than 240 volts


definition of "incidental line clearance" as per ANSI Z133-2017 page 46


for incidental line clearance


for line clearance arborist


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> never heard of a MAD for house drops and cable lines other than avoid contact, who says its 10ft?
> ansi says stuff about incidental line clearance but still qualified, which would be EHAP I guess, common practice is to not touch low voltage and stay atleast 10ft from anything bigger than 240 volts
> 
> 
> definition of "incidental line clearance" as per ANSI Z133-2017 page 46
> View attachment 1046377
> 
> for incidental line clearance
> View attachment 1046376
> 
> for line clearance arborist
> View attachment 1046375



Good question. A line clearance arborist contracts directly with the utility company. An incidental line clearance arborist does not but both need to be ehap certified if they are to work within 10'. There should be another MAD chart for non qualified arborists. 

For me it's a great selling point. There are no other residential companies in my area who have ehap. If there's a house drop, I can tell the customer any arborist they hire must legally have ehap.

The class is pretty inexpensive with tcia, especially if you are a tcia member. It's great for any arborist to take.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> The class is pretty inexpensive with tcia, especially if you are a tcia member. It's great for any arborist to take


ive looked into it, any minimum age? no interest in playing around high voltage but im sure its worth it in the long run
nothing ive found has a minimum age listed for it


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> An incidental line clearance arborist does not but both need to be ehap certified if they are to work within 10'


and there you go, again why I hate all these rules, gotta search the EXACT term they want you to use to find the rules
but oh no, you didnt follow the rules we make really hard to find, here is a $100K fine


----------



## Haplo

Tight fit this morning


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> ive looked into it, any minimum age? no interest in playing around high voltage but im sure its worth it in the long run
> nothing ive found has a minimum age listed for it



Well, since you asked....

According to OSHA you're supposed to be at least 18 to climb a tree, run a chainsaw, drive a skid steer, or feed a chipper. We have a 16 yr old trainee/intern working with us this summer who basically can only rake and drag brush. So I wouldn't encourage you to work around any voltage.

However, It's pretty impressive what you've done and you're certainly more skilled than any high-school tree person I've ever met. But if the OSHA police came by one of your job sites with you hanging off a crane hook, you and your dad would probably get into more than a little trouble.

That said, what an excellent time for you to get training and certifications like ehap. You could be a certified arborist by the time you hit college, get a degree in arboriculture. You'd be so far ahead of the game, it would set you up for an amazing career.

If I can be somewhat blunt, the only thing getting in your way is your ego. You would be wise to listen to what some of the others have said in this thread about respect and humility.


----------



## treebilly

@mikewhite85 
I work in the field with a crew. Most days I’m the crane operator. With a sub crane, I’m the climber/ rigger. On the real nasty jobs I’m the climber. Any non crane normal tree job I’m just there to do ground work and advise the climber or bucket operator. I spend a majority of the time with one crew but bounce around randomly to advise. It’s kind of chaotic really. There are days where my normal crew has to wait on me to show up with the crane because I have to go give advise to another. 
Our safety training is basically what TCIA has. We don’t register it all with them but we keep our own records. There are also a bunch of videos from different manufacturers that we watch and then go over. And we also do incident reports and near miss discussions. Job briefings, tail gate safety meetings, lunch time discussion, and encourage any discussion through out the day on anything that could potentially go wrong and ways to mitigate them. Everyone has SENA’s and are required to be linked when working. I also spend countless hours on forums and facey space reading and looking at accidents to keep in fresh in everyone’s minds that bad **** happens. 
And to that always never ending debate of one handing a top handle, we encourage two hands. I really try to keep the climbers from doing it. Not easy because I’m guilty of it. I started climbing in the 020T days and it was pretty much accepted. I try to lead by example but at times I revert back to the dark side. Occasionally I’ll announce when I’m going to do it and explain the reason why and also ask of anyone has a better solution. Bucket babies are harder to yell at for it. I encourage two hands but don’t push them on it like I probably should. 
Sorry it’s a long post as I’m rambling on. I’m better at reading than writing


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> According to OSHA you're supposed to be at least 18 to climb a tree, run a chainsaw, drive a skid steer, or feed a chipper.


yeah, bunch of cry babies nowadays wanna ruin the fun


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> yeah, bunch of cry babies nowadays wanna ruin the fun



Lol. Yeah, not like back in your day, huh? 

Jeepers…


----------



## mikewhite85

treebilly said:


> @mikewhite85
> I work in the field with a crew. Most days I’m the crane operator. With a sub crane, I’m the climber/ rigger. On the real nasty jobs I’m the climber. Any non crane normal tree job I’m just there to do ground work and advise the climber or bucket operator. I spend a majority of the time with one crew but bounce around randomly to advise. It’s kind of chaotic really. There are days where my normal crew has to wait on me to show up with the crane because I have to go give advise to another.
> Our safety training is basically what TCIA has. We don’t register it all with them but we keep our own records. There are also a bunch of videos from different manufacturers that we watch and then go over. And we also do incident reports and near miss discussions. Job briefings, tail gate safety meetings, lunch time discussion, and encourage any discussion through out the day on anything that could potentially go wrong and ways to mitigate them. Everyone has SENA’s and are required to be linked when working. I also spend countless hours on forums and facey space reading and looking at accidents to keep in fresh in everyone’s minds that bad **** happens.
> And to that always never ending debate of one handing a top handle, we encourage two hands. I really try to keep the climbers from doing it. Not easy because I’m guilty of it. I started climbing in the 020T days and it was pretty much accepted. I try to lead by example but at times I revert back to the dark side. Occasionally I’ll announce when I’m going to do it and explain the reason why and also ask of anyone has a better solution. Bucket babies are harder to yell at for it. I encourage two hands but don’t push them on it like I probably should.
> Sorry it’s a long post as I’m rambling on. I’m better at reading than writing


Thanks. Great info!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yeah, not like back in your day, huh?


not far from the truth
back in your day they would hand a 12yo an 066 and send him on his way to go fall some trees for the local logging company


----------



## treebilly

Nah. Probably more like an 064 back then and a ten year old


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> From memory, I think the 6004t is like 10,500lbs. 4400lbs lift capacity. The grapple and backing plate weigh 800 or 850lbs. So subtract basically 800 and I figure it can still pick 3600lbs (or thereabouts). Pretty retarded, seems like three times the mini (which is still impressive enough in its own right).
> 
> Honestly, the big machine is fun to have, but now that I have the log truck it almost seems like I don’t need the 6004 for day to day tree work. I’m not sure you would see enough ROI with a bigger machine to make it worth it? Have you thought about a good, used medium duty hook lift like epicklein22 was looking for?


Thanks for commenting back on your papa Giant. You have a lot of valid points. I just feel that the most time consuming aspect of our work is dealing with the larger wood that we our encountering. The past year we had probably 5-7 week long jobs and cutting big heavy ash and pine trees into 5' sections just takes forever. 

I believe in my future we will get ahold of a nice hook lift. They seem like the way to go these days "Possibly 2024". For us a log truck doesn't make to much sense. We have plenty on log truck for hire guys running around. 

I think that avant 860I weight is close to 6,000# and can pick around 4,000#-4500#. $112,000 full cab without the grapple. Kinda spendy!


----------



## Jed1124

Helmstein said:


> Thanks for commenting back on your papa Giant. You have a lot of valid points. I just feel that the most time consuming aspect of our work is dealing with the larger wood that we our encountering. The past year we had probably 5-7 week long jobs and cutting big heavy ash and pine trees into 5' sections just takes forever.
> 
> I believe in my future we will get ahold of a nice hook lift. They seem like the way to go these days "Possibly 2024". For us a log truck doesn't make to much sense. We have plenty on log truck for hire guys running around.
> 
> I think that avant 860I weight is close to 6,000# and can pick around 4,000#-4500#. $112,000 full cab without the grapple. Kinda spendy!



If your looking for a larger articulated loader another option is to look outside of units that’s are considered for tree work. They can be considerably cheaper.
We paid 50+ k for a baby Giant. That money gets you a much more robust machine in Volvo or CAT in the used market.


----------



## Helmstein

Jed1124 said:


> If your looking for a larger articulated loader another option is to look outside of units that’s are considered for tree work. They can be considerably cheaper.
> We paid 50+ k for a baby Giant. That money gets you a much more robust machine in Volvo or CAT in the used market.


The problem with those machines is that for the same lift capacity your looking at a 10,000lbs + machine. For residential tree work it needs to be turf friendly. 

But your right you would get much more bang for your buck. Either spend the money or give it to the IRS.


----------



## tree MDS

Mines actually something like 11,300lbs with the grapple. Having a machine that heavy definitely has its perks. Moves trees like toothpicks and It weighs almost exactly the same as my chipper, so moves it around beautifully with the hitch I had put together for it. 

It’s a lot of investment though for sure. The supposed giant equivalent of mine (G3500?) is like 105k with no attachments. My valby grapple was $10,500, plus forks, bucket. I do suppose I would die inside without that machine though. Lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

treebilly said:


> Nah. Probably more like an 064 back then and a ten year old


2 man crosscut saw, 8 year olds


----------



## tree MDS

“According to OSHA you're supposed to be at least 18 to climb a tree, run a chainsaw, drive a skid steer, or feed a chipper. We have a 16 yr old trainee/intern working with us this summer who basically can only rake and drag brush. So I wouldn't encourage you to work around any voltage.”

I remember when I looked into hiring my 17 year old nephew they said he could rake and drag brush, etc., but legally couldn’t even be on a job with a tractor, backhoe, bobcat, etc. operating. I think that was the CT department of labor, but not sure, it’s been a while.


----------



## tree MDS

So basically weeding flower beds is all they’re good for here.


----------



## ZinTrees

also different rules here for family vs hiring joe from down the street


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> “According to OSHA you're supposed to be at least 18 to climb a tree, run a chainsaw, drive a skid steer, or feed a chipper. We have a 16 yr old trainee/intern working with us this summer who basically can only rake and drag brush. So I wouldn't encourage you to work around any voltage.”
> 
> I remember when I looked into hiring my 17 year old nephew they said he could rake and drag brush, etc., but legally couldn’t even be on a job with a tractor, backhoe, bobcat, etc. operating. I think that was the CT department of labor, but not sure, it’s been aThursday.


Makes sense. 

A few of my guys have teenage sons who want to be arborists. Just thinking through ways to legally incorporate them in the summer. 

What's nice is when we get penndot jobs a 17 year old brush dragger will be making 45 per hour!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> A few of my guys have teenage sons who want to be arborists. Just thinking through ways to legally incorporate them in the summer.



Wow, seems like you really hit the jackpot with the labor over there. Good for you. I know you work hard at it. 

I wish I could say the same. Lol. Gotta love them though!!


----------



## Glenn50

Mike W, It might be possible to form an ESOP. If your employees own part of the business, their chillin may be able to work before normal legal age. Don't know. ESOPs have their benefits and cons of course, but reading your posts it seems you are helping to advance employee skills, and thus further build and streamline your business. Sounds like you have at least some employees that are capable. Just a thought. I investigated it years ago (1985), but decided against it because I would not be able to relinquish control to somewhat inexperienced snot nosed kids (!!) My Fathers ESOP worked very well.


----------



## tree MDS

Worked across the street from this classy little operation today. Lol, can’t get much closer to home than being able to warm up in your own office while still connected to the tards… I mean guys on the comms.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Worked across the street from this classy little operation today. Lol, can’t get much closer to home than being able to warm up in your own office while still connected to the tards… I mean guys on the comms.
> View attachment 1047765
> 
> View attachment 1047766


quite the tall pine in the background


----------

